# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Մահ... իսկ հետո՞

## Ուլուանա

Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ... :Think:  

Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 

	Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։	
Հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ գիտափորձերի արդյունքների, ինչպես նաև զանազան փաստերի վրա՝ այժմ արդեն կարելի է վստահաբար պնդել հոգու գոյության մասին, այն մասին, որ կյանքը չի սկսվում ծնունդով և չի ավարտվում մահով։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը վերամարմնավորումների շղթայի՝ անոչնչանալի թաղանթի մշտական նորացման մասին է։ Այդ մասին նախկինում խոսել են նաև ճանաչված հեղինակությունները։ Օրինակ, Վոլտերը նշել է. «Երկու անգամ ծնվելն ավելի զարմանալի չէ, քան մեկ անգամը. բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ ենթարկված է վերածննդի օրենքին»։ Կամ, Ա. Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Գիտությունը չի կարող բացարձակ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերել հավերժական վերադարձի գաղափարի դեմ»։ 

Վերամարմնավորման տեսությունը հստակ հիմնավորում է ստանում հատկապես այն սեանսների ժամանակ, որոնք իրականանում են մարդուն քնի և արթնության միջև գտնվող վիճակի մեջ ընկղմելու մեթոդով, որ առանձնակի դրսևորվում է ինտուիցիան։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդն ընկալում է իրականությունը, միաժամանակ նրա գիտակցության մեջ հայտնվում են անցյալի նույնքան վառ տեսարաններ։
Մարմնավորումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հոգևոր աշխարհում անձի գտնվելը կախված է երկրային կյանքի արդյունքներից, երբ ամեն մի արարք կամ միտք պայմանավորում է կոնկրետ հետևանքները (պատճառահետևանքային օրենք)։ Բնության մեջ չկան պարգևներ կամ պատիժներ, գոյություն ունի միայն պատճառ և հետևանք։ Հանճարները կամ գերշնորհալի երեխաները ոչ թե աստվածային շնորհների օրինակ են, այլ նախորդ կյանքում համառ աշխատանքի արդյունք։ Այս կյանքում հանդիպող բոլոր հանգամանքները առանց բացառության մեր նախկին գործողությունների արդյունք են, այսինքն՝ մենք ապրում ենք այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնք ինքներս ենք նախապատրաստել։ Իրենց հերթին մեր ներկայիս արարքները ձևավորում են ապագա կյանքի պայմանները։

Վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի գիտակցումը, բացի արտասովոր լինելուց, օգնում է մարդուն բուժվել ներկա կյանքի ախտերից, հատկապես նևրոզներից, ֆոբիաներից։ Ահա ասվածը հաստատող մի դեպք։ Քառասունհինգամյա մի ճարտարագետ անբացատրելի վախ էր զգում և ցավեր՝ մեջքի շրջանում, եթե նրա հետևից գնում էին 2-3 մարդ։ Ռեգրեսիայի ժամանակ (նախորդ կյանքի մեջ ընկղմվելը և վերհիշելը) նա տեսավ, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ սպանվել է մեջքին արձակած կրակոցից։ Այնտեղ, ուր մխրճվել էր գնդակը, նա խալ ուներ։ Բացատրական զրույցից հետո վախն անհետացավ։

Հիշենք 70-ական թվականների սենսացիան։ Արևմտյան Բեռլինում ապրող տասներկուամյա Էլենա Մարկարդը, ծանր հարվածից հետո գիտակցության գալով, սկսել է խոսել անթերի իտալերեն, որին նախկինում չէր տիրապետում։ Ընդ որում՝ աղջիկը պնդում էր, որ իր անունը Ռոզետա Կաստելյանի է, ծնվել է Իտալիայում, 1887 թ., մահացել է 1917 թ.։ Երբաղջկան տարել են այն տունը, որի հասցեն նա նշել էր, դուռը բացել է վաղուց մահացած Ռոզետայի դուստրը։ Էլենան, ճանաչելով նրան, ասել է. «Ահա իմ դուստր Ֆրանսան»։

Ահա մեկ այլ հետաքրքիր պատմություն։ Տիտու անունով մի տղա սկսել է պնդել, թե իր անունը Սուրեժ Վարմա է, ունի կին՝ Ումա անունով, և երկու երեխա։ Իբր ինքը Ագրայի խանութներից մեկի տերն է։ Վախեցած ծնողները երեխային վերցնում են և գնում Ագրա, և պարզվում է, որ այդ քաղաքում իսկապես ապրել էր ոմն Վարմա, որը հինգ տարի առաջ իր խանութի առջև սպանվել էր գլխին արձակված կրակոցներից։ Հանգուցյալի այրին որոշում է հանդիպել այդ տարօրինակ տղային և երեխաների հետ միասին գնում է նրա մոտ։ Տղան երեխաներին էլ է ճանաչում, ասում նրանց անունները, ինչպես նաև նշում այնպիսի մանրուքներ, որոնք կարող էին իմանալ միայն այրին և ինքը՝ հանգուցյալը։ Այն տեղերում, որտեղ սպանվածի վերքերն էին եղել, Տիտուն խալեր ուներ, իսկ գնդակի ելքի տեղում՝ սպիներ։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2013), Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 
> 
>     Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։


  :Huh: Ես բոլոր թվարկված զգացողություններն հաճախ ունենում եմ։ Կարողա՞ հոգեկան հիվանդ եմ  :Unsure: ։

----------

bari hoki (06.01.2010), Sambitbaba (25.06.2013)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Մահից հետո... քանի ամիս է մտածում, մտածում եմ, այդպես էլ պատասխանը չեմ քտնում, թե ինչ ը, բայց համոզված եմ, որ մի հետաքրքիր կյանք է մեզ սպասվում մահից հետո...



> Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։


Վայ այնքան եմ վախենում, որ ինձ մոտ սկսվում են այդ բոլոր "դե-ժա"ները... Բայց մեկ է, չեմ հավատում էրկրորդ կյանքին...Միգուցե այդ երեխայի նման բացառությոններ լինում րն (առանց բացատրությունների), բայց անձամբ ես գիտեմ, որ ապրում եմ այսօր, որ չեմ հիշում ինձ ո'չ Հին Չինաստանում, ո'չ Հռոմում, ո'չ Հայաստանում, երբևէ չէմ ապրել նախնադարյան կամ միջնադարյան ժամանակներում. Չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ մի քանի կյանքերի գաղափարե պարզապես մարդկանց օգնում է պահպանել նորից վերածնվելու հույսը... Ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե իրեն մահից հետո ինչ է սպասում, այդ պատճառով յուրաքանչյուրը վերածնման, հարատևման իր վարկածն է առաջադրում... :Xeloq:

----------


## Արշակ

Իմ կարծիքով կյանքի շատ կարևոր հարցեր, որոնք անպատասխան են մնում վերամարմնավորումը մերժելու դեպքում, այն ընդունելու դեպքում շատ բնական ու հասկանալի են դառնում։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ապրած նախկին կյանքերը չհիշելուն, ապա կասեմ հետևյալը։
Մեզ համար հաճախ ծանր է հիշելը նույնիսկ այս կյանքի որոշ դեպքեր։ Պատկերացնու՞մ էք, թե ինչքան ծանր կլիներ, եթե մենք հիշեինք մեր նախկին մարմնավորումների ժամանակ ապրած սարսափելի իրողությունները։ Առավել ևս, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մենք ժամանակի ընթացքում կատարելագործվում ենք, հետևաբար նախկինում շատ ավելի անկատար ենք եղել և նախկին կյանքերում շատ ահավոր սխալներ ենք արել, որոնց հիշելը հիմա շատ ծանր կլիներ։ Եվ երբ որ ի վիճակի լինենք դիմանալ անցյալի հուշերի ծանրությանը և կարողանանք դրանցից դասեր քաղել, համոզված եմ, որ կսկսենք քիչ-քիչ հիշել մեր անցյալ կյանքերը։ Իսկ քանի դեռ անցյալի հուշերը խանգարում են մեզ ապրել այսօրվա կյանքով, մենք չենք հիշում դրանք։ Դա մարդու մեջ դրված բնական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմ է։
Ի դեպ, հոգեբանները կարող են հաստատել, որ ծանր ստրեսներ ունեցած մարդիկ ևս հաճախ բացարձակապես մոռանում են անցյալը (նկատի ունեմ այս կյանքում տեղի ունեցածը)։ Այստեղ ևս միևնույն պաշտպանական մեխանիզմն է գործում։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2013), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## kiki

Ինչպես բոլորը, ես էլ եմ ունենում նման զգացողություն...բայց ես լսել եմ դրա մեկ այլ բացատրություն. ինչպես գիտեք , մարդը օգտագործում է իր ուղեղի միայն 10-15 տոկոսը: ասում են յուրաքանչյուրն օժտված է ապագան գուշակելու կարողությամբ: Այսինքն , նրանց ասելով , մենք բոլորս տեպելատներ ենք : Բայց ինչպես ամեն ինչ, սա էլ տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր չափով է զարգացած: Այսպիսով , երբ մարդուն ծանոթ է թվում  իրավիճակը , իրականում նա դա կանխագուշակել է, ոմանք էլ ասում են տեսել է երազում , միգուցե դա էլ է տելեպատիայի մի տեսակ ... , ու երբ արդեն գալիս է այդ պահը, նրան թվում է, թե նա եղել է արդեն այդ իրավիճակում...
ինչ վերաբերում է հարցին կա թե չէ... :Think:  անկեղծ ասած , չգիտեմ...
ես հավատում եմ Մեծ Ուժի գոյությանը ` Աստծուն , և նրան, որ բացի նյութականից կա նաև   հոգևորը...բայց ինչ տեսք ունի դա, չեմ կարող ասել, քան որ միանշանակ չգիտեմ...

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ուզում եք սպանեք, բայց ես մեկ է հոգու գոյության (այսինքն մի քանի կյանք ապրելու գաղափարը) ու «դեժա վյու»-ի կապը չտեսա ու չհհասկացա: Եթե անգամ մեր այսօրվա կյանքում կատարվածը կախված է նրանից, թե ի՞նչ ենք արել նախորդ կյանքում, ես իմ նոր տեսածը այդ նախկին կյանքում ոչ տեսած պետք է լինեի, ոչ էլ պատկերացրած:

Տեսած կարող էի լինել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե բոլոր կյանքերը ճշգրտորեն համընկնում են իրար, իսկ դա հետաքրքիր չէ, անգամ ձանձրալի է:

Իսկ եթե նախորդ կյանքում պատկերացրել եմ այդ պահը, ուրեմն հիմա էլ պետք է պատկերացնեմ, թե հաջորդ կյանքում հետս ինչ է լինելու: Իսկ այդպիսի պատկերացում չունեմ:

Այդ «դեժա վյու» կոչված իրավիճակները ես էլ եմ շատ ունեցել, հետևաբար չեմ կարող ու չեմ հերքում դրա գոյությունը: Չեմ կարող ոչ հերքել, ոչ էլ հաստատել հոգու գոյության ու մի քանի կյանք ունենալու փաստը: Ես պարզապես չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ, թե այդ ի՞նչ կապի մասին է խոսքը:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.01.2012), Ավետիք (09.03.2012)

----------


## Narinfinity

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ...


Համարում եմ , որ  մահը  դա  հերթական  ավարտն  է  , որին  հաջորդում  է հերթական սկիզբը ... 
Մենք գիտենք "ամեն ինչ" , կախված ,թե մեզ և աշխարհը որքանով ենք ճանաչում, բայց և "ոչինչ" չգիտենք , քանի որ մենք շատ կարճ ենք ապրում , և շատ էլ մոռանում ... 

Այո , մահը դա հենց վերջն է , որ կա , և անխուսափելի , բայց սկիզբն է շատ սպասված , դժվար միշտ սկսվող ...  :Wink:

----------


## NetX

Մռայլ թեմա ա, միքիչ ցրվենք :Smile: 




> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞


Լավագույն դեպքում պուլպուլակ` փորագրված ջերմ ու ափսոսանքով լի խոսքերով :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, "մարմինը"` դա զուտ ֆիզիկական կաղապար է (форма), որը կարող է լինել կամ չլինել, իսկ այ թե ինչն է աշխատացնում այդ "ֆորման"` այ դա արդեն ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չի ընկալել, քանի որ ընդանրապես կիմաստազրկվի  մարդկային "կյանք"-ի գաղափարը:  :Think:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Ժողովուդ ինչ որ մեկը լսել է ԿԱԲԱԼԱ / չգիտեմ ճիշտ՞ ա ուղղագրությունը/ գիտության մասին; ԴԱ ոչ թե կրոն է այլ գիտություն , 21-րդ դարի Ֆիզիկա,  
ՇԱՏ հետաքրքիր է,
 այս թեմայով ԲՈԼՈՐ հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է: Կարծեմ Հայաստանում այդ ուսմունքը չկա :

----------


## Tigran

Այ ժողովուրդ ջան , ես զարմանում եմ, հիմա դուք քրիստոնյա եք, թե <<բուդդա>>-իստ, կամ ուրիշ <<աստվածներին>> հավատացող: Ինչի համար եք ձեզ տանջում, վերցրեք Աստվծաշունչ և կարդացեք, այնտեղ շատ լավ  բացատրում է, որ մարդ ապրում է մեկ անգամ և դրանից հետո դատաստան` Աստված դատելու է և՛ կենդանի մնացծներին և՛ մեռելներին: Սաղմոսներում գրված է, որ երբ Աստված վերցնում է մարդու հոգին, նա մեռնում է: Եվ ժամանակ է գալու, որ մեռելները հարություն են առնելու և դատից հետո ոմանք գնալու են հավիտենական կյանք, ոմանք հավիտենական տանջանք: Ինչի՞ համար ենք նշում Սուրբ Զատիկ` տոնելով Քրիստոսի հարությունը:Ասում եմ հարություն, որովհետև, եթե չենք հավատում վերը գրվածին, հարությանն էլ չենք հավատա: Գրված է. <<Եթե մեռելները հարություն չեն առնում, ուրեմն Քրիստոս էլ հարություն չի առել: Եվ եթե Քրստոս հարություն չի առել, ձեր հավատքը իզուր է և դեռ ձեր մեղքերի մեջ եք: Նույնպես էլ Քրիստոսով ննջողներն էլ կորսված են: Եթե միայն այս կյանքի համար ենք մեր հույսը դնում Քրիստոսի վրա, մենք բոլոր մարդկանցից ավելի խղճալի ենք Ա Կորնթացիների 15:16-19 >>: Միթե այն մարդիկ, որոնք Քրիստոսի համար իրենց կյանքն են դրել մնացել են միայն հուշ, կամ ինչպես Network.am-ն է ասում` պուլպուլակ:
Քրիստոս հարյավ ի մեռելոց, օրհնյալ է հարությունը Քրիստոսի

----------

Ավետիք (09.03.2012), Արծիվ (27.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ ժողովուրդ ջան , ես զարմանում եմ, հիմա դուք քրիստոնյա եք, թե <<բուդդա>>-իստ, կամ ուրիշ <<աստվածներին>> հավատացող: Ինչի համար եք ձեզ տանջում, վերցրեք Աստվծաշունչ և կարդացեք, այնտեղ շատ լավ  բացատրում է, որ մարդ ապրում է մեկ անգամ և դրանից հետո դատաստան` Աստված դատելու է և՛ կենդանի մնացծներին և՛ մեռելներին: Սաղմոսներում գրված է, որ երբ Աստված վերցնում է մարդու հոգին, նա մեռնում է: Եվ ժամանակ է գալու, որ մեռելները հարություն են առնելու և դատից հետո ոմանք գնալու են հավիտենական կյանք, ոմանք հավիտենական տանջանք: Ինչի՞ համար ենք նշում Սուրբ Զատիկ` տոնելով Քրիստոսի հարությունը:Ասում եմ հարություն, որովհետև, եթե չենք հավատում վերը գրվածին, հարությանն էլ չենք հավատա: Գրված է. <<Եթե մեռելները հարություն չեն առնում, ուրեմն Քրիստոս էլ հարություն չի առել: Եվ եթե Քրստոս հարություն չի առել, ձեր հավատքը իզուր է և դեռ ձեր մեղքերի մեջ եք: Նույնպես էլ Քրիստոսով ննջողներն էլ կորսված են: Եթե միայն այս կյանքի համար ենք մեր հույսը դնում Քրիստոսի վրա, մենք բոլոր մարդկանցից ավելի խղճալի ենք Ա Կորնթացիների 15:16-19 >>: Միթե այն մարդիկ, որոնք Քրիստոսի համար իրենց կյանքն են դրել մնացել են միայն հուշ, կամ ինչպես Network.am-ն է ասում` պուլպուլակ:
> Քրիստոս հարյավ ի մեռելոց, օրհնյալ է հարությունը Քրիստոսի


Լիովին համաձայն եմ:
 :Wink:

----------

Ավետիք (09.03.2012), Արծիվ (27.10.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> Ժողովուդ ինչ որ մեկը լսել է ԿԱԲԱԼԱ / չգիտեմ ճիշտ՞ ա ուղղագրությունը/ գիտության մասին; ԴԱ ոչ թե կրոն է այլ գիտություն , 21-րդ դարի Ֆիզիկա,  
> ՇԱՏ հետաքրքիր է,  այս թեմայով ԲՈԼՈՐ հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է:


Կաբալան ֆիզիկայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Կաբալան հին հրեական առասպելագիտություն է (mysticism)։ Այլ խոսքերով՝ հիմարություն։



> Կարծեմ Հայաստանում այդ ուսմունքը չկա :


Շատ լավ է որ չկա։

----------

Ավետիք (09.03.2012), Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ ժողովուրդ ջան , ես զարմանում եմ, հիմա դուք քրիստոնյա եք, թե <<բուդդա>>-իստ, կամ ուրիշ <<աստվածներին>> հավատացող: Ինչի համար եք ձեզ տանջում, վերցրեք Աստվծաշունչ և կարդացեք, այնտեղ շատ լավ  բացատրում է, որ մարդ ապրում է մեկ անգամ...


Իսկ ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է։ Ճշմարտություններ, իհարկե, շատ կան, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ գրված ամեն ինչ պետք է հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել։ Վերջիվերջո, այդ գիրքը ժամանակի ընթացքում բազմաթիվ թարգմանությունների ու, աստված գիտե, թե ինչ աղավաղումների է ենթարկվել մինչև մեզ հասնելը, որի հետևանքով հիմա դրանում նաև շատ են հակասությունները։ Հոգու վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, որքան գիտեմ, ի սկզբանե եղել է Աստվածաշնչում, բայց հետո ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դուրս է մղվել...

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կաբալան ֆիզիկայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Կաբալան հին հրեական առասպելագիտություն է (mysticism)։ Այլ խոսքերով՝ հիմարություն։


 Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես Կաբալաի մասին գաղափար չունեմ, հետևաբար չեմ կարող որևէ գնահատական տալ։ Բայց միստիցիզմ բառի հայերեն այլ թարգմանություն գիտեմ՝ գաղտնագիտություն։ Չգիտեմ, թե ինչը հիմարություն որակեցիք՝ Կաբալան, թե ընդհանրապես միստիցիզմը, բայց եթե որակումը վերաբերում էր միստիցիզմին ապա ասեմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան չենք հասկանում  (ուշադրություն դարձնեք միստիցիզմ բառի թարգմանության իմ իմացած տարբերակի վրա՝ գաղտնագիտություն), ապա չարժե դրան անմիջապես հիմարություն պիտակել :Wink: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), VisTolog (21.03.2010), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Այ ժողովուրդ ջան , ես զարմանում եմ, հիմա դուք քրիստոնյա եք, թե <<բուդդա>>-իստ, կամ ուրիշ <<աստվածներին>> հավատացող: Ինչի համար եք ձեզ տանջում, վերցրեք Աստվծաշունչ և կարդացեք, այնտեղ շատ լավ  բացատրում է, որ մարդ ապրում է մեկ անգամ և դրանից հետո դատաստան` Աստված դատելու է և՛ կենդանի մնացծներին և՛ մեռելներին: Սաղմոսներում գրված է, որ երբ Աստված վերցնում է մարդու հոգին, նա մեռնում է: Եվ ժամանակ է գալու, որ մեռելները հարություն են առնելու և դատից հետո ոմանք գնալու են հավիտենական կյանք, ոմանք հավիտենական տանջանք: Ինչի՞ համար ենք նշում Սուրբ Զատիկ` տոնելով Քրիստոսի հարությունը:Ասում եմ հարություն, որովհետև, եթե չենք հավատում վերը գրվածին, հարությանն էլ չենք հավատա: Գրված է. <<Եթե մեռելները հարություն չեն առնում, ուրեմն Քրիստոս էլ հարություն չի առել: Եվ եթե Քրստոս հարություն չի առել, ձեր հավատքը իզուր է և դեռ ձեր մեղքերի մեջ եք: Նույնպես էլ Քրիստոսով ննջողներն էլ կորսված են: Եթե միայն այս կյանքի համար ենք մեր հույսը դնում Քրիստոսի վրա, մենք բոլոր մարդկանցից ավելի խղճալի ենք Ա Կորնթացիների 15:16-19 >>: Միթե այն մարդիկ, որոնք Քրիստոսի համար իրենց կյանքն են դրել մնացել են միայն հուշ, կամ ինչպես Network.am-ն է ասում` պուլպուլակ:
> Քրիստոս հարյավ ի մեռելոց, օրհնյալ է հարությունը Քրիստոսի


 Հնարավոր է, որ ֆորումում լինեն բուդդիստներ կամ մի այլ կրոնի հետևորդներ, ու կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա :Wink: ։ Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ինչպես իսկական քրիստոնյաներին, այնպես էլ իսկական բուդդիստներին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ մարդկության բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ միևնույն ճիշտ ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս։ Բայց երևի  դրա մասին արժե այլ թեմայում քննարկել։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե Աստվածաշնչում ինչ է ասվում վերամարմնավորման մասին, ապա չեմ կարող քեզ հետ համաձայնվել։ Համոզված եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչում հաճախ հենց վերամարմնավորման մասին է ասվում։ Բայց ասելիքս հիմնավորելու համար շատ ժամանակ է  պետք, որը, ցավոք, հիմա չունեմ։ Բայց հետագայում կաշխատեմ գոնե ինչ-որ չափով հիմնավորել ասածս  :Smile: ։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Մահմեդականների՞ն էլ ես հարգում։ Իսլամնե՞լ կո կարծիքով ճիշտ ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս։


Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի կրոնը մարդուն հարգելու կամ չհարգելու հետ: Կարող ա մահմեդական լինի, որ հարգանքի շատ արժանի լինի ու քրիստոնյա, որ բացարձակ հարգելու բան չլինի մեջը, համենայդեպս տենց քրիստոնյաները շատ են:

Իսկ մահից հետո կարծում եմ, ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինում, տենց էլ մնում ես դագաղում պառկած, մի քսան տարի գալիս այցելում են մի հատ քարի, որի վրա քո անունն ա գրած, հետո էլ էդ քարի մասին ոչ ոք չի հիշում, կամ կարող ա մեռնելուց հետո բախտավոր լինես մի հատ արձան կանգնացնեն ու դարերով քեզ կհիշեն: Ոնց գոյություն չունեիր ծնվելուց առաջ, այ տենց էլ գոյություն չես ունենա մեռնելուց հետո:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Եկեք այս թեման չվերածենք կրոնների ու հավատացյալների քննարկման: Երկուսն էլ ծավալուն և հետաքրքիր թեմաներ եմ: Եթե այդ քննարկումները ուզում եք, որ լինեն, առաջարկում նոր թեմա(ներ) բացել դրանց համար: Եվ ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ ինչքան էլ մեր համոզմունքները մեզ համար հավաստի են, դա այնուամենայնիվ միայն մեր կարծիքն է, չնայած կրկնում եմ, մեզնից ամեն մեկը գտնում է, որ իր ասածն է ճշմարիտը (մի դեպքում դա Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված Տիրոջ խոսքերն են, մյուս դեպքում գուցե այլ կրոնների կամ կրոնափիլիսոփայական ուսմունքների դրույթներ  և այլն): Եկեք այս թեմայում խոսենք միայն "Մահ... իսկ հետո՞" թեմայի շուրջ, փոխանցելով մյուսներին մեր համոզմունքները և(կամ) կարծիքները:*

----------


## Tigran

> Իսկ ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է։ Ճշմարտություններ, իհարկե, շատ կան, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ գրված ամեն ինչ պետք է հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել։ Վերջիվերջո, այդ գիրքը ժամանակի ընթացքում բազմաթիվ թարգմանությունների ու, աստված գիտե, թե ինչ աղավաղումների է ենթարկվել մինչև մեզ հասնելը, որի հետևանքով հիմա դրանում նաև շատ են հակասությունները։ Հոգու վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, որքան գիտեմ, ի սկզբանե եղել է Աստվածաշնչում, բայց հետո ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դուրս է մղվել...


Աստվածաշնչում վերամարմնավորման գաղափար երբեք չի եղել, ընդհակառակը, Աստվածաշունչը նման  <<-իզմերին>> դատապարտում է մահվան:
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիությանը, դա այնքան ճշմարիտ է և ավելի ճշմարիտ քան 1+1=2: Բայց և այնպես մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր դիրքորոշումը այս հարցի մեջ :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (27.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստվածաշնչում ՈՉ ՄԻ հակասություն չկա: Օրինակներ բերեք, և ես կփորձեմ ապացուցել, որ դրանք հակասություններ չեն:
Եվ հետո, ես էլ եմ հավատում մահվանից հետո այն ամենին, ինչի մասին ասվում է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե հավատացիր, որ Հիսուսը քեզ համար խաչվեց և ապշխարեցիր, դու ժառանգում ես հավիտենական կյանք: Բայց դա վերամարմնավորում չէ, դա հարություն է, ինչպես Հիսուսը հարություն առավ:

----------

Արծիվ (27.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աստվածաշնչում վերամարմնավորման գաղափար երբեք չի եղել, ընդհակառակը, Աստվածաշունչը նման  <<-իզմերին>> դատապարտում է մահվան:
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիությանը, դա այնքան ճշմարիտ է և ավելի ճշմարիտ քան 1+1=2: Բայց և այնպես մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր դիրքորոշումը այս հարցի մեջ


Բայց դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե երբեք չի եղել Աստվածաշնչում վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը։ Դու հո բոլոր Աստվածաշնչի բոլոր ժամանակների  հրատարակությունները չե՞ս կարդացել։
Իսկ ինձ համար վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն է նույնքան ճշմարիտ ու նույնքան հաստատ, որքան 1+1=2 :Wink:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աստվածաշնչում ՈՉ ՄԻ հակասություն չկա: Օրինակներ բերեք, և ես կփորձեմ ապացուցել, որ դրանք հակասություններ չեն:
> Եվ հետո, ես էլ եմ հավատում մահվանից հետո այն ամենին, ինչի մասին ասվում է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե հավատացիր, որ Հիսուսը քեզ համար խաչվեց և ապշխարեցիր, դու ժառանգում ես հավիտենական կյանք: Բայց դա վերամարմնավորում չէ, դա հարություն է, ինչպես Հիսուսը հարություն առավ:


Հակասություններից նախ այս մեկը բերեմ.
*Փորձությունների մասին*
Հին Կտակարանում կարելի է բազմաթիվ դեպքեր գտնել, երբ Աստված փորձում է մարդկանց։ Օրինակ.
Մովսեսն ասաց նրանց. «Սրտապնդվեցե՛ք, որովհետև Աստված ձեզ փորձելու համար եկավ ձեզ մոտ, որպեսզի նրա երկյուղը լինի ձեր մեջ, և դուք մեղք չգործեք» (Ելք, 20։20)
Աստված փորձեց Աբրահամին և ասեց. «Առ քո միակ որդուն՝ քո սիրելի Իսահակին, գնա մի բարձրադիր տեղ և այնտեղ՝ լեռան վրա, որ ցույց կտամ քեզ, ողջակիզիր նրան» (Ծննդ., 22։1-2)

Աստված ժողովրդին տվեց օրենք ու իրավունք և այնտեղ էլ փորձության ենթարկեց նրան։ (Ելք, 15։25)։

Մեզ հայտնի է, որ Հոբի տառապանքները նույնպես Աստծո համաձայնությամբ Սատանայի կողմից հասցված փորձություններ են։ 

Հիշենք բոլորիս հայտնի տերունական աղոթքը.
«Հայր մեր, որ հերկինս ես... և մի տանիր զմեզ ի փորձություն, այլ փրկեա զմեզ ի չարե...»։

Սուրբ Հակոբոս առաքյալի ընդհանրական թղթում ասվում է. «Եղբայրնե՛ր, ամենայն ուրախության արժանի համարեցեք, երբ տեսակ-տեսակ փորձությունների մեջ ընկնեք. իմացեք, որ փորձը համբերություն է առաջ բերում, իսկ համբերությունը թող լիակատար արդյունք ունենա...» (Հակոբոս, 1։2-3)

«Ոչ ոք, երբ փորձության մեջ լինի, թող չասի. «Աստծուց եմ փորձվում», քանի որ Աստված չարից չի փորձվում և ինքն էլ չի փորձում ոչ ոքի։ Յուրաքանչյուր ոք փորձվում է՝ հրապուրվելով և խաբվելով իր ցանկություններից։ Այնուհետև ցանկությունը, հղանալով, մեղք է ծնում, և մեղքը, հասունանալով, մահ է ծնում»։ (Հակոբոս, 1։13-15)։

Հաշվի առնելով վերը նշվածը՝ արդյո՞ք անիմաստ չի դառնում«Հայր մեր» աղոթքի մեջ հնչող «և մի տանիր զմեզ ի փորձություն»-ը, եթե «Աստված չի փորձում ոչ ոքի» և եթե տեսակ-տեսակ փորձությունների մեջ ընկնելը ուրախության արժանի բան է։

Իսկ այ Հիսուսի խաչվելու հետ կապված մեկնաբանությունները, իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ անտրամաբանական են ու ինձ համար անընդունելի։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ Հիսուսը խաչվեց մեզ համար։ Ես այդ գաղափարը չեմ ընդունում և համարում եմ, որ մարդիկ սխալ են մեկնաբանում Հիսուսի խաչելությունը։Ուրեմն ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ինչ հրեշավոր մեղք էլ գործած լինեն, միևնույն է, փրկվելու են, որովհետև Հիսուսը խաչվել է իրենց համա՞ր։ Ինչու՞ պիտի Հիսուսը պատասխան տար մեր գործած և գործելի մեղքերի համար։ Ինչ-որ շատ չի՞ անարդար ստացվում։ Ասում են՝ Հիսուսն իր վրա վերցրեց մարդկության մեղքերը։ Ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք է ինքը պատասխան տա իր գործած մեղքերի համար, ինչպես նաև պարգևատրվի իր արած բարիքների համար։ Եվ դա շատ պարզորոշ կերպով կարելի է բացատրել վերամարմնավորման օրենքով. հաջորդ կյանքում մարդը հայտնվում է այնպիսի պայմաններում, ինչպիսին որ ինքը ստեղծել է իր համար իր նախորդ կյանքում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ նա լայն հնարավորություններ ունի փոխելու շատ բան, այսինքն՝ կատարելագործվելու։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աստված ժողովրդին տվեց օրենք ու իրավունք և այնտեղ էլ փորձության ենթարկեց նրան։


Օրենք ու իրավունքը փորձության ենթարկելու համար չէր, այլ մարդկանց փրկելու: Բայց հետո ստացվեց այնպես, որ օրենքին ճշգրտորեն հետևողներ չեղան, դրա համար էլ Հիսուսը եկավ......



> Մեզ հայտնի է, որ Հոբի տառապանքները նույնպես Աստծո համաձայնությամբ Սատանայի կողմից հասցված փորձություններ են։


Սատանան է փորձության ենթարկել, ոչ թե Աստված




> Հիշենք բոլորիս հայտնի տերունական աղոթքը.
> «Հայր մեր, որ հերկինս ես... և մի տանիր զմեզ ի փորձություն, այլ փրկեա զմեզ ի չարե...»։
> 
> Սուրբ Հակոբոս առաքյալի ընդհանրական թղթում ասվում է. «Եղբայրնե՛ր, ամենայն ուրախության արժանի համարեցեք, երբ տեսակ-տեսակ փորձությունների մեջ ընկնեք. իմացեք, որ փորձը համբերություն է առաջ բերում, իսկ համբերությունը թող լիակատար արդյունք ունենա...» (Հակոբոս, 1։2-3)
> 
> «Ոչ ոք, երբ փորձության մեջ լինի, թող չասի. «Աստծուց եմ փորձվում», քանի որ Աստված չարից չի փորձվում և ինքն էլ չի փորձում ոչ ոքի։ Յուրաքանչյուր ոք փորձվում է՝ հրապուրվելով և խաբվելով իր ցանկություններից։ Այնուհետև ցանկությունը, հղանալով, մեղք է ծնում, և մեղքը, հասունանալով, մահ է ծնում»։ (Հակոբոս, 1։13-15)։
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով վերը նշվածը՝ արդյո՞ք անիմաստ չի դառնում«Հայր մեր» աղոթքի մեջ հնչող «և մի տանիր զմեզ ի փորձություն»-ը, եթե «Աստված չի փորձում ոչ ոքի» և եթե տեսակ-տեսակ փորձությունների մեջ ընկնելը ուրախության արժանի բան է։


Սա մի քիչ բարդ է բացատրել'յ, բայց կփորձեմ... Երբ դու փորձության ես ենթարկվում, նշանակում է ապրում ես: Փորձությունն անխուսափելի է, քանի դեռ չարը կա: Մի պատմություն պատմեմ: Մի կին գնում է իր եկեղեցու հովվի մոտ և խնդրում, որ աղոթի, որ այլևս փորձության մեջ չընկնի, իսկ հովիվն այսպես է աղոթում. «Տե՛ր, խնդրում եմ՝ մեր քրոջ հոգին վերցրու քեզ մոտ»: Այդ կինն ասում է, որ ոչ թե մեռնել է ուզում, այլ փորձության մեջ չընկնել, իսկ հովիվը պատասխանում է, որ քանի դեռ ապրում է, դա անհնար է: Ի դեպ, Հիսուսն ինքն էլ ե փորձվել...
Իսկ Տիրոջից պետք է խնդրել փորձության մեջ չընկնելու համար: Հիմա կասես, թե ինչ իմաստ ունի, եթե փորձությունն անխուսափելի է: Բացատրեմ: Երբ դու Աստծո ներկայության մեջ չես, չարը քո գլխին ամեն ինչ կարող է անել: Քո խնդրանք է մնալ Նրա ներկայության մեջ, այսինքն՝ փորձության չգնալ, չնայած դա անհնար է: Մենք կատարյալ ենք, երբ Նրա ներկայության մեջ ենք: Մենք խնդրում ենք, որ կարողանանք մնալ Նրա ներկայության մեջ, մինչդեռ ազատ կամք ունենք... պատահում է, որ ինքներս չենք ուզում մնալ և մեզ փորձության գիրկն ենք նետում: Պատահում է և այնպես, որ սատանան բզբզում է մեզ, իսկ եթե մենք խնդրում ենք ու մնում ենք Տիրոջ ներկայության մեջ, ոչ մի փորձություն մեզ վնաս չի կարող տալ: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով էր հասկանալի.... ինչևէ




> Իսկ այ Հիսուսի խաչվելու հետ կապված մեկնաբանությունները, իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ անտրամաբանական են ու ինձ համար անընդունելի։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ Հիսուսը խաչվեց մեզ համար։ Ես այդ գաղափարը չեմ ընդունում և համարում եմ, որ մարդիկ սխալ են մեկնաբանում Հիսուսի խաչելությունը։Ուրեմն ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ինչ հրեշավոր մեղք էլ գործած լինեն, միևնույն է, փրկվելու են, որովհետև Հիսուսը խաչվել է իրենց համա՞ր։ Ինչու՞ պիտի Հիսուսը պատասխան տար մեր գործած և գործելի մեղքերի համար։ Ինչ-որ շատ չի՞ անարդար ստացվում։ Ասում են՝ Հիսուսն իր վրա վերցրեց մարդկության մեղքերը։ Ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք է ինքը պատասխան տա իր գործած մեղքերի համար, ինչպես նաև պարգևատրվի իր արած բարիքների համար։ Եվ դա շատ պարզորոշ կերպով կարելի է բացատրել վերամարմնավորման օրենքով. հաջորդ կյանքում մարդը հայտնվում է այնպիսի պայմաններում, ինչպիսին որ ինքը ստեղծել է իր համար իր նախորդ կյանքում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ նա լայն հնարավորություններ ունի փոխելու շատ բան, այսինքն՝ կատարելագործվելու։


Հին Կտակարանում ասվում է, որ մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: Դա նշանակում էր, որ եթե դու մեղք ես գործում, ապա մահդ անխուսափելի է: Բայց Աստված սիրում է մարդկանց, և նա որոշեց վճարել այդ գինը մարդկանց փոխարեն: Մեղքի վարձք'յ մահն է, և այդ մահը եղավ: Դա Հիսուսն էր: Եվ նա մեզ թողեց միայն մի բան. հավատալ Նրան: Այո՛, անարդար է: Մենք ոչ մեկս արժանի չենք փրկության: Աստված մեզ նվեր է տվել: Բայց այդ նվերն ընդունելուց հետո չի նշանակում, որ պետք է աջ ու ձախ մեղքեր գործենք ու մտածենք, որ ներված ենք: Երբ սկսում ենք իրապես հավատալ, նաև սիրում ենք Աստծուն, իսկ երբ սիրում ենք, չենք ուզում Նրա կամքը չկատարել, իսկ երբ չենք ուզում, փորձում ենք մեղք չգործել: Ճիշտ է՝ դա անհնար է: Բայց Հիսուսը լվացել է մեր գլուխը: Մեր ոտքերն են միայն կեղտոտվում, իսկ դրանք Նա ամեն օր լվանում է, երբ խնդրում ենք:

----------


## Արշակ

Է՜հ, Uluana ջան, համա՜ թե փորձանքի մեջ ես ընկել։ ՈՒզու՜մ ես կույր հավատ ունեցող մարդկանց փաստերով բան ապացուցել։ Չնայած չեմ էլ կարող ասել, թե դեմ եմ կույր հավատին, քանի որ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, կույր հավա՞տն է լավ, թե՞ ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական վերլուծության ենթարկելը :Think: ։ Մի կողմից, եթե կույր հավատ չունենաս, ամեն կողմից փորձում են սիրտդ կասկածներ գցել, դե արի՜ ու կարճ խելքովդ դրանցից գլուխ հանի։ Մյուս կողմից, բա՞ որ  պարզվի, որ  սխալ բանի նկատմամբ ես կույր հավատով  լցվա՞ծ։  Բա  տենց ո՞նց կլինի… Մինչև ե՞րբ… Մի  խոսքով չգիտեմ :Sad: ։ 
Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում։ Մեկ է, ինչքան էլ որ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերես, միևնույն է, կույր հավատ ունեցող մարդուն չես կարող համոզել։ Այսպիսի խոսակցությունները սովորաբար անվերջ շարունակվում են։ Միայն կարող է իզուր թշնամանքով լցվեն քո նկատմամբ։ Կրոնական վիճաբանությունների ժամանակ ցավոք այդպես շատ է լինում։ Այսպիսի հարցերում ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ունի, ու սովորաբար մարդիկ շատ անհանդուրժողական են տրամադրված լինում իրենց կարծիքի հետ չհամաձայնվողի նկատմամբ։ Հետո էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար քեզ աղանդավոր հանեն ու սկսեն աշխարհի բոլոր մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրել :Tomato: ։ Հիմա մոդա է այլ կերպ մտածողին աղանդավոր հանելը (նույնիսկ եթե համոզմունքները կրոնական բնույթ չեն կրում )։

Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե հիմա լռես, ասվածներին չպատասխանես, կսկսեն ասել. «Ա՛յ, տեսա՞ք, օդի մեջ անհիմն խոսացող էր, ճշմարիտ հավատից վախեցավ, փախավ»։
Այնպես  որ, Uluana ջան, փորձանքի մեջ ես ընկել  :Cray:  :LOL: ։

Հ. Գ.
Ժողովուրդ, գրածս ցնդաբանական մտորումներին շատ լուրջ մի վերաբերվեք, ու որպես անձնական վիրավորանք հանկարծ մի ընդունեք։ Աշխատեք մի քիչ հումորով մոտենալ :Smile: ։ Դրանք ուղղակի ընդհանուր մտորումներ էին նման թեմաների վերաբերյալ ու ոչ մեկին ուղղված չէին։ Չնայած, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ ասել, բայց դե, մարդ ես էլի… Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում, որ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը վատ բաների բերի :Sad: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Ճիշտն ասած, փորձությունների վերաբերյալ հակասության Բյուրակնի հերքումն այնքան էլ չհասկացա։ Իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ հիմնավորում չէր։ Ասված շատ բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Մի քիչ խառն ու անորոշ էր, ու դրա համար էլ չես իմանում, թե ոնց պատասխանես։ Թող ամեն մեկը կարդա և՛ հակասության հիմնավորումը, և՛ դրա հերքումը, ու համապատասխան եզրակացություն անի։
Հայտնեմ իմ կարծիքը դրա վերաբերյալ.
 Uluana-ի բերած հակասությունները ես էլ եմ տեսնում ու կարծում եմ, որ դրանք մարդկանց կողմից արված Աստվածաշնչի հետագա փոփոխությունների արդյունք են։ Ես ինքս համոզված եմ, որ Աստված ոչ ոքի չի փորձում։ ՈՒղղակի ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։ Սա նույն պատճառի ու հետևանքի տիեզերական օրենքն է։ Ի դեպ, այն սերտ կապված է վերամարմնավորման սկզբունքի հետ։ Միայն վերամարմնավորման սկզբունքը հասկանալու դեպքում ես տեսնում, որ «ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես» օրենքը միշտ լիարժեք գործում է։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, ճիշտն ասած՝ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ քո գրածն ապացույց համարեը դժվար է։ Կներես, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, դրանց մեջ էլ հակասություններ կան։ Դրանք կարդալով՝ կարելի է միայն խճճվել։ Ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել, չեմ կարող ասել, թե ոչ մի ասածիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց... անորոշ ու մի տեսակ «ցիրուցան» մտքեր ես արտահայտել։ Ամեն դեպքում, քո գրառումը ապացույց չի։ :Wink:  




> Սատանան է փորձության ենթարկել, ոչ թե Աստված


Բայց Աստված համաձայնել է, չէ՞։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ախր, երևույթներ կան, որոնք միմիայն վերամարմնավորման միջոցով կարելի է բացատրել։ Լավ, մի այսպիսի բան ասեմ։ Դուք՝ քրիստոնյաներդ, համարում եք, որ Աստված արդար է, չէ՞։ Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Ես էլ եմ այդպես համարում։ Բայց իրականում ես դրա համար ավելի շատ հիմքեր ունեմ, քան դուք։ Ասեմ՝ ինչու։ Եթե դուք համարում եք, որ մարդ միայն մեկ կյանք է ունենում, որից հետո կամ երկնային արքայության է արժանանում, կամ դատապարտվում է դժոխքում հավերժ այրվելուն ՝ ըստ իր ապրած միակ կյանքում գործած մեղքերի կամ բարիքների։ Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք այն հանգամանքը, որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ծնվում են արդեն որոշակի «պատիժներով»՝ զանազան ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան արատներ, կյանքի դաժան պայմաններ և այլն։ Մարդը ծնվում է կույր, խուլ, կաղ, անճոռնի կամ հոգեկան խանգարումներով։ Մարդը՝ նորածին մանկիկը, որ դեռ չի հասցրել կյանքում որևէ մեղք գործել, կյանք է մտնում արդեն որոշակիորեն պատժված։  :Think:  

Հարց է առաջանում. ինչու՞, ո՞ր մեղքի համար։ Ինչու՞ հենց ինքը և ոչ թե, ասենք, կողքի հարևան այսինչը կամ այնինչը։ Մի՞թե Աստված կարող էր այդքան անարդար կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, անփույթ կամ անտարբեր գտնվել «բախտ բաժանելու» հարցում։ 

Չգիտեմ, թե դուք սա ինչով կարող եք բացատրել, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ, նման երևույթները միայն մի բացատրություն կարող են ունենալ։ Մարդը աշխարհ է գալիս՝ նախորդ կյանքից արդեն որոշակի փորձ ունենալով, այսինքն՝ անցյալ կյանքում գործած արարքներին համապատասխան՝ նա որոշակի պայմաններում է ծնվում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ նրան հնարավորություն է տրված աշխատել իր վրա, մաքրվել և ճիշտ ապրելով ու ինքնակատարելագործվելով՝ ավելի լավ պայմաններ նախապատրաստել իր հաջորդ կյանքի համար, իսկ շատ մեծ ջանքերի ու կամքի շնորհիվ, որոշ չափով ինչու չէ նաև այս կյանքի համար։  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք այն հանգամանքը, որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ծնվում են արդեն որոշակի «պատիժներով»՝ զանազան ֆիզիկական ու հոգեկան արատներ, կյանքի դաժան պայմաններ և այլն։ Մարդը ծնվում է կույր, խուլ, կաղ, անճոռնի կամ հոգեկան խանգարումներով։ Մարդը՝ նորածին մանկիկը, որ դեռ չի հասցրել կյանքում որևէ մեղք գործել, կյանք է մտնում արդեն որոշակիորեն պատժված։


Ասենք ծնողների արարքի համար  :Wink:   Օրինակ հղիության ժամանակ կամ առաջ ծխելուց, խմելուց և այլն։

բացի դրանից, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք մարդկանց քանակի աճը

----------


## Սահակ

«Երբ Հիսուսն անցնում էր, տեսավ ի ծնե կույր մի մարդու։
Աշակերտները հարցրին նրան.
- Վարդապե՛տ, մեղքն ո՞ւմն է, որ այս մարդը կույր է ծնվել. նրա՞նն է, թե՞ նրա հորն ու մորը։
Հիսուսը պատասխանեց.
- Մեղքը ո՛չ նրանն է, ո՛չ էլ հորն ու մորը։ Նա կույր է ծնվել, որպեսզի Աստծու զորությունը նրանով հայտնի լինի։»
_Հովհաննես 9:1-3_

«Ոմանք եկան Հիսուսի մոտ և նրան պատմեցին այն գալիլեացիների մասին, որոնք սպանվեցին Պիղատոսի կողմից, երբ զոհ էին մատուցում Աստծուն։
Հիսուսն ասաց նրանց.
- Կարծում եք, թե սպանվող գալիլեացիները մյուս բոլոր գալիլեացիներից ավելի՞ մեղավոր էին, որ այդպիսի վախճան ունեցան։ Ո՛չ։ Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ եթե չապաշխարեք, դուք բոլորդ էլ նույնպես պիտի կորչեք։ Կամ ի՞նչ եք մտածում այն տասնութ մարդկանց մասին, որոնց վրա Սելովամում փուլ եկավ աշտարակը և սպանեց նրանց։ Նրանք ավելի՞ հանցավոր էին, քան Երուսաղեմի բնակիչները։ Ո՛չ։ Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ եթե չապաշխարհեք, բոլորդ էլ նույնպես պիտի կորչեք։»
_Ղուկաս 13:1-5_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արշակ> շատ սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե իմ հավատը կույր է: Իմ հավատը կենդանի է և տրամաբանված: Վերջիվերջո, Հիսուս ասում է. «Սիրի՛ր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով ու քո ամբողջ մտքով» (Մատթ. 22:37): Ես այդպես էլ փորձում եմ անել:   Պարզապես դուք՝ անհավատներդ, միշտ փորձում եք ինչ-որ «հակասություններ» գտնել, իսկ երբ բացատրում են ձեզ, չեք ուզում ընդունել և ոչ թե չեք հասկանում: Դա է աշխարհի բանը...




> Բայց Աստված համաձայնել է, չէ՞։


Այո՛, եթե չհմաձայներ, ընդհանրապես մինչև հիմա էլ փորձություն չէր լինի: Բայց Աստված մարդուն ազատ էր թողել, իսկ մարդն այն ժամանակ ընտրեց Աստծուց հեռու լինելը:

----------

հովարս (28.02.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> - Մեղքը ո՛չ նրանն է, ո՛չ էլ հորն ու մորը։ Նա կույր է ծնվել, որպեսզի Աստծու զորությունը նրանով հայտնի լինի։»
> _Հովհաննես 9:1-3_
> Այսինքն հենց աստվա՞ծ էր նրան ի ծնե զրկել տեսողությունից ինքնահաստատվելու նպատակով





> «Ոմանք եկան Հիսուսի մոտ և նրան պատմեցին այն գալիլեացիների մասին, որոնք սպանվեցին Պիղատոսի կողմից, երբ զոհ էին մատուցում Աստծուն։
> Հիսուսն ասաց նրանց.
> - Կարծում եք, թե սպանվող գալիլեացիները մյուս բոլոր գալիլեացիներից ավելի՞ մեղավոր էին, որ այդպիսի վախճան ունեցան։ Ո՛չ։ Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ եթե չապաշխարեք, դուք բոլորդ էլ նույնպես պիտի կորչեք։ Կամ ի՞նչ եք մտածում այն տասնութ մարդկանց մասին, որոնց վրա Սելովամում փուլ եկավ աշտարակը և սպանեց նրանց։ Նրանք ավելի՞ հանցավոր էին, քան Երուսաղեմի բնակիչները։ Ո՛չ։ Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ եթե չապաշխարհեք, բոլորդ էլ նույնպես պիտի կորչեք։»
> _Ղուկաս 13:1-5_


Այսինքն մեղքը գործիր ու ապաշխարհիր ու միևնույն է վերջում մահանալու ես…  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ> շատ սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե իմ հավատը կույր է: Հիմա հավատը կենդանի է և տրամաբանված: Պարզապես դուք՝ անհավատներդ, միշտ փորձում եք ինչ-որ «հակասություններ» գտնել, իսկ երբ բացատրում են ձեզ, չեք ուզում ընդունել և ոչ թե չեք հասկանում: Դա է աշխարհի բանը...


 Ո՞րտեղից հնարեցիր, որ ես անհավատ եմ։ Եթե քո նման չեմ մտածում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անհավատ եմ  :Sad: ։ 
Հետագա թյուրիմացություններից ձեզ զերծ պահելու համար ասեմ, որ ամենախորին հարգանքով ու հավատով եմ լցված Քրիստոսի ու նրա ուսմունքի նկատմամբ։
Ես չեմ փորձում հակասություններ գտնել։ Դրանք ակնհայտ են։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ աղավաղումների միջից գտնել սկզբնական անաղարտ ճշմարտությունը։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բացատրություններին, ապա մոտավորապես նույն բանը ես եմ մտածում ձեր մասին՝ նախորոք տրամադրվածությամբ չեք էլ փորձում լսել ու հասկանալ ասվածը։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասենք ծնողների արարքի համար   Օրինակ հղիության ժամանակ կամ առաջ ծխելուց, խմելուց և այլն։


Այսինքն՝ ծնողների արարքի համար երեխա՞ն պիտի պատասխան տա։ Բայց մի՞թե դա արդարացի կլիներ։ :Shok:  



> բացի դրանից, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք մարդկանց քանակի աճը


Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս ամենի հետ մարդկանց քանակի աճը։  :Unsure:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այսինքն՝ ծնողների արարքի համար երեխա՞ն պիտի պատասխան տա։ Բայց մի՞թե դա արդարացի կլիներ։


Արդարացի է թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց այդպես է։ Հոր և մոր առողջական վիճակից է կախված երեխայի առոխջությունը



> Իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս ամենի հետ մարդկանց քանակի աճը։


Դե եթե ասում եք, որ վերամարմնավորում է տեղի ունենում, ապա որտեղի՞ց են այսքան շատացել մարդիկ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Արշակ> շատ սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, թե իմ հավատը կույր է: Իմ հավատը կենդանի է և տրամաբանված: Վերջիվերջո, Հիսուս ասում է. «Սիրի՛ր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով ու քո ամբողջ մտքով» (Մատթ. 22:37): Ես այդպես էլ փորձում եմ անել:   Պարզապես դուք՝ անհավատներդ, միշտ փորձում եք ինչ-որ «հակասություններ» գտնել, իսկ երբ բացատրում են ձեզ, չեք ուզում ընդունել և ոչ թե չեք հասկանում: Դա է աշխարհի բանը...


Ե՞ս եմ անհավատ։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, իմ գրառումներից պարզորոշ կերպով երևում է, որ ես անհավատ չեմ։ Եթե ես քրիստոնյա չեմ կամ չեմ կիսում քո որոշ հայացքներ, դրանից չի կարելի եզրակացնել, թե անհավատ եմ։ 
Ի դեպ, ես նույնը կարող եմ ասել շատ քրիստոնյաների մասին, որ Աստվածաշնչից դուրս ոչ մի բան չեք ուզում ընդունել, նույնիսկ երբ խոսքը ակնհայտ բաների մասին է։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Արդարացի է թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, բայց այդպես է։ Հոր և մոր առողջական վիճակից է կախված երեխայի առոխջությունը


Հա, այդպես է, դա պարզ է, բայց ինչի՞ է հենց այդ երեխան այդ բախտին արժանանում, ոչ թե մեկ ուրիշը, հենց դա է հարցը։ Միակ բացատրությունն այն է, որ նա իր նախորդ կյանքում վաստակել է այդպիսի ծնողներ ունենալը։ :Wink:  




> Դե եթե ասում եք, որ վերամարմնավորում է տեղի ունենում, ապա որտեղի՞ց են այսքան շատացել մարդիկ


Եթե հոգիները վերամարմնավորվում են, դա չի նշանակում, որ նոր հոգիներ չեն ծնվում։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Koms

> Եթե հոգիները վերամարմնավորվում են, դա չի նշանակում, որ նոր հոգիներ չեն ծնվում։


Իսկ գուցե նրանք միշտ էլ կան, ուղղակի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ *վերափոխակերպվում* /տրանսֆորմացիա/ են /ինչ երկար բառ ստացվեց/,  :Cool:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, ես նույնը կարող եմ ասել շատ քրիստոնյաների մասին, որ Աստվածաշնչից դուրս ոչ մի բան չեք ուզում ընդունել, նույնիսկ երբ խոսքը ակնհայտ բաների մասին է։


Ախր դուք ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բաներ եք կարդում, դրանք «ակնհայտ հակասություններ» կոչում, ձեզ համար դրոշ դառդնում ու սկսում վիճել, հետո էլ չեք ուզում հասկանալ բացատրությունները: Օրինակ, ինչու՞ է, որ երբ այսպիսի բաներ մենք՝ քրիստոնյաներս, գտնում ենք, սկսում ենք քննարկել ու միշտ էլ ստիպված ենք լինում ընդունել Աստվածաշնչի անթերիությունը: Բայց մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ուզում հասկանալ, ինչքան էլ ասես, չեն ընդունի: Ես քո նշածների ավելի «ակնհայտ» «հակասություններ» եմ գտել, բայց հետո ամաչել եմ, որովհետև պատճառն իմ սխալ հասկանալն էր, ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի թերությունը:
Ի դեպ, որպեսզի չկասկածես Աստվածաշնչի՝ դարերով պահպանված լինելու մասին, ասեմ, որ հայտնաբերվել է 20 000 օրինակ, որոնք բոլորը ճշգրիտ նույնն են եղել, բացառությամբ հունարեն ու եբրայերեն տարբերակների որոշ տարբերությունների, իսկ դրանց մասին յուրաքանչյուր Աստվածաշնչում ծանոթագրությունների մեջ նշվում է:

----------

հովարս (28.02.2012)

----------


## Սուրենիքս

*ԳԵՎՈՐԳ> ԱՐՇԱԿ > ՍԱՀԱԿ >*
կաբալլա-ի մասին կարող եք հենց իրանց սայթից իմանալ:
http://www.kabbalah.info/ru/ կամ առանց ru-ի` http://www.kabbalah.info/
Ես կարդացի շատ հետաքրքիր բանե գտա մեջը,որոնք երբեմն իմ մտոքվ եր անցել ու զուգատիպություններ նակտեցի, շատ գրքեր քաշեցի որ կարդամ,բայց չկարդացի, ու սկսեցի կասկածել արդյոք դա խելքը գլխին բանա թե ևս մի մեթոդ մարդկանց դաունացնելու, ի վերջո հանգեցի նրան որ չարժե առայժ, իմ սեփական  աշխարհընկալումը ու անձնական մտքի զարգացումը ավելի հետաքրքիր է ինձ առայժմ:
Իրոք շատ տեղեր եմ գտել ո ասվում է թե դա հին հրեական կախարդություն է, սակայն հիմա ըստ իրանց դա գիտություն է որը արդեն կարելի է բացել մարդկության առաջ:
Սկզբում շատ հետաքրքրեց,բայց չկա բարիք առանց չարիք, համողվաց չես որ զոմբիացման հերթական տարբերակ չի:, Սակայն հենց ժամանակ հետաքրքրություն լինի կկարդամ ավելի մանրամասն: Ու ասվում է որ 3-5 տարի է մինիմում  պետք որ  հասնես նրան որ բավի քո վրից այն ինչը խանգարում է իսկական մեր ակունքներին հասնելը,տեսնելը ,ապրելը: 
Խորհուրդ կտամ Կարդալ իրա introduction-ը որ իմանաք թե ինչ է Կաբալլան, բայց ավել խորանալ չեմ կարող խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ ես ինքս չեմ փորձել կարդալ այն գրականությունները որոնք պետք են: Մի տեղ հեռախոսի համար թողալու տեղ կար որ իրանք զանգեն քեզ հետ հեռախոսով դասեր անց կացնեն: բայց չզանգեցին, այ ետեղ ես հասկացա որ ետեղ իրոք փողի հոտա գալիս , buziness  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր դուք ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բաներ եք կարդում, դրանք «ակնհայտ հակասություններ» կոչում, ձեզ համար դրոշ դառդնում ու սկսում վիճել, հետո էլ չեք ուզում հասկանալ բացատրությունները:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, թե «ինչ-որ տեղ» ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես։ Իսկ բացատրությունները չենք ընդունում այն դեպքերում, երբ դրանք որևէ տրամաբանության չեն ենթարկվում։  



> Օրինակ, ինչու՞ է, որ երբ այսպիսի բաներ մենք՝ քրիստոնյաներս, գտնում ենք, սկսում ենք քննարկել ու միշտ էլ ստիպված ենք լինում ընդունել Աստվածաշնչի անթերիությունը: Բայց մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ուզում հասկանալ, ինչքան էլ ասես, չեն ընդունի: Ես քո նշածների ավելի «ակնհայտ» «հակասություններ» եմ գտել, բայց հետո ամաչել եմ, որովհետև պատճառն իմ սխալ հասկանալն էր, ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի թերությունը:


Դուք՝ քրիստոնյաներդ, հենց սկզբից էլ հակված եք հավատալու Աստվածաշնչում գրված ամեն ինչին, դրա համար էլ նույնիսկ անտրամաբանական կամ հակասական մտքերի հանդիպելիս միշտ ինքներդ ձեզ համոզում եք, որ դա ձեզ է թվացել, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող սխալ լինել, դուք հենց ի սկզբանե բացառում եք այդպիսի հնարավորությունը։ Էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ 



> Ի դեպ, որպեսզի չկասկածես Աստվածաշնչի՝ դարերով պահպանված լինելու մասին, ասեմ, որ հայտնաբերվել է 20 000 օրինակ, որոնք բոլորը ճշգրիտ նույնն են եղել, բացառությամբ հունարեն ու եբրայերեն տարբերակների որոշ տարբերությունների, իսկ դրանց մասին յուրաքանչյուր Աստվածաշնչում ծանոթագրությունների մեջ նշվում է:


Բյուր,  ես կարող եմ քեզ վերջին տարիներին լույս տեսած Աստվածաշնչի մի քանի տարբեր հրատարակությունների անուններ տալ, որտեղ իրար հակասող մտքեր կան, բայց բացի դրանից, ընդհանրապեսԱստվածաշնչի մեջ շատ ծանոթագրություններ կան, որոնցում նշվում է, որ լավագույն հունարեն բնագիրը չունի այսինչ կամ այնինչ բառը , այսինքն՝ դրա փոխարեն թարգմանիչները պարզապես դրել են իրենց ուզած բառը՝ հաճախ աղավաղելով տվյալ մտքի իմաստը։ Հիմա կոնկրետ օրինակները փնտրելու ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո կգրեմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես կարող եմ քեզ վերջին տարիներին լույս տեսած Աստվածաշնչի մի քանի տարբեր հրատարակությունների անուններ տալ, որտեղ իրար հակասող մտքեր կան, բայց բացի դրանից, ընդհանրապեսԱստվածաշնչի մեջ շատ ծանոթագրություններ կան, որոնցում նշվում է, որ լավագույն հունարեն բնագիրը չունի այսինչ կամ այնինչ բառը , այսինքն՝ դրա փոխարեն թարգմանիչները պարզապես դրել են իրենց ուզած բառը՝ հաճախ աղավաղելով տվյալ մտքի իմաստը։ Հիմա կոնկրետ օրինակները փնտրելու ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո կգրեմ։


Ես դրանցից շատերը գիտեմ: Երբ իմ խմբի համար սերտողություն եմ պատրաստում, մի քանի հայերեն թարգմանություններ եմ նայում: Եթե հասցնում եմ, անգլերենն էլ եմ ուսումնասիրում: Ինչ խոսք, տարբերություններ կան, բայց դրանք չի կարելի հակասություններ կոչել: Հունարեն ու եբրայերեն բնագրերն էլ են տարբերվում, բայց ես ընդունում եմ եբրայերենը, չնայած մեր եկեղեցին օգտագործում է հունարենից թարգմանությունը: Ես եբրայերենն եմ ընդունում, որովհետև հունարենը հենց եբրայերենից է թարգմանվել ու թեև չնչին, բայց ինչ-որ փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել: Համենայնդեպս, դրանք հակասություններ չեն, այլ իրարից փոքր-ինչ տարբերվող մտքեր:




> Իսկ բացատրությունները չենք ընդունում այն դեպքերում, երբ դրանք որևէ տրամաբանության չեն ենթարկվում։


Տարօրինակ է... փաստորեն ճիշտ են ասում, որ մարդիկ ոչ մի այլ հարցում այդքան չեն փորձում ամեն ինչ ենթարկել տրամաբանությանը, ինչքան կրոնին վերաբերող հարցերում:
Այո՛, Աստված ուզում է, որ Իրեն մտքով սիրենք, այսինքն հասկանանք, թե ինչ ենք անում, բայց Նա մեզնից հավատք էլ է ուզում: Դա այն հավատքը չի, որ ասում ես Աստված կա: Դևերն էլ են հավատում Հիսուսին և սարսափով սպասում են: Ճշմարիտ հավատքը Աստծո հետ քայլելն է, Նրան ճանաչելը, սիրելը, իսկ դա նշանակում է ընդունել Հիսուսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ:
Հա՛, ինչ-որ շեղվեցի: ՈՒրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել: Երբ դուք փողոց եք անցնում, արդյոք քննարկու՞մ եք բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները, մտածու՞մ եք, թե որքանով է հավանական, որ մյուս մայթին չեք հասնի: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե լինում է այդպես, ապա շատ հազվադեպ: Դուք հավատում եք, որ հասնելու եք մյուս մայթին: Բայց կրոնի հարցերում ուրիշ եք: Փորձում եք զոռով հակասություններ գտնել (հակասություն նշանակում է, որ երկու բան նույն տեղում են, չնայած դա անհնար է), բացարձակապես չեք հավատում:
Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում շարունակել այս վեճը: Հիմա եթե ասեմ ինչ եմ մտածում, կհարձակվեք ինձ վրա... Դրա համար լռում եմ: Պարզապես ուզում եմ ասել, որ ինչքան ուզում եք քարկոծեք, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, հաստատ ձեր ասածը Աստծո խոսքին ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող հասնել: Իսկ Աստծո խոսքը Աստվածաշունչն է: Ես ապրում եմ կենդանի Աստծո հետ, հարաբերվում նրա հետ, զրուցում: Նա մինչև հիմա ինձ չի ասել, թե Աստվածաշնչում հակասություններ կան: Իսկ Նա հաստատ ավելի շատ բան գիտի, քան դուք, որ փորձում եք չեղած տեղից ինչ-որ բաներ հորինել:

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական: Եկեք այստեղ քննարկենք միայն «**Մահ... իսկ հետո՞**»  թեմայով։ Կրոնի վերաբերյալ այլ  հարցերը կարող ենք քննարկել «**Կրոններ, միջկրոնական փոխհարաբերություններ, տարբեր կրոնների դերը մեր կյանքում**»** թեմայում կամ նոր թեմա բացել։*

----------


## LUSIN

Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, և ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատում ու ընդունում եմ Աստվածաշնչում գրվածը, այլ հասկանում եմ ու համաձայն եմ դրան: Ինձ համար անընդունելի է վերամարմնավորման գախափարը, որովհետև կարծում եմ- դա հորինել են նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են հույս տալ իրենց, թե մյուս կյանքում ավելի լավը կլինեն, սխալները հետո էլ կհասցնեն ուղղել և այլն... Ու էդպես անընդհատ շրջապտույտ, որ անիմաստ է: 
Իսկ Քրիստոս ասում է -մարդ մի անգամ է ապրում ու դրանով արժանանում կամ չի արժանանում Արքայության: Մահից հետո հաստատ կյանք կա ու դրան պետք է արժանանալ էս կյանքում, հետո ուրիշ հնարավորություն չի լինելու:
Ինչ վերաբերում է դեժավյու-ին: Եթե մարդը ստեղծված է Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ, իսկ Աստված անսկիզբ ու անվախճան է ու ամենագետ, ուրեմն մարդն ել տեսականորեն հնարավորություն ունի ամեն բան իմանալու ու տեսնելու... Պետք է միայն ուղեղի բոլոր հնարավորություններն օգտագործել: Ամեն մեկը չի, որ բոլոր ինֆորմացիոն ալիքները կարող է որսալ. :Smile:  
*
P.S. Կներեք, որ անգլերեն տառերով է, էս անգամ չստացվեց հայերեն. հաջորդ անգամ կփորձեմ 

P.P.S. Ադմինի կողմից: Կներեք, որ ես այս անգամ ինքնուրույն ձեր տեքստը ձևափոխեցի հայերեն տառերով տեքստի: Հաջորդ անգամները կխնդրեմ, որ ինքներդ անեք 
*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Քրիստոս ասում է -մարդ մի անգամ է ապրում ու դրանով արժանանում կամ չի արժանանում Արքայության:


Մնացած բոլորին համաձայն եմ, բացի այս նախադասությունից: Դու փրկության չես արժանանում, քո բարի գործերը չեն քեզ փրկում: Փրկությունը նվեր է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե մարդը ստեղծված է Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ, իսկ Աստված անսկիզբ ու անվախճան է ու ամենագետ, ուրեմն մարդն ել տեսականորեն հնարավորություն ունի ամեն բան իմանալու ու տեսնելու...


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ընդ որում, այս միտքը ևս հուշում է վերամարմնավորման տրամաբանական լինելը :Smile: 



> Ինձ համար անընդունելի է վերամարմնավորման գախափարը, որովհետև կարծում եմ- դա հորինել են նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են հույս տալ իրենց, թե մյուս կյանքում ավելի լավը կլինեն, սխալները հետո էլ կհասցնեն ուղղել և այլն...


 Իսկ թե ինչն են հորինել մարդիկ՝ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, թե դրա չլինելը, դեռևս կանդրադառնանք։




> …Դու փրկության չես արժանանում, քո բարի գործերը չեն քեզ փրկում: Փրկությունը նվեր է:


 Նախ փրկություն բառն իմ կարծիքով տեղին չէ, բայց դա երկար խոսակցություն է։ Երկրորդ՝ ստացվում է, որ Աստված շատ անարդար է. քեֆը տվեց՝ այս մեկին  փրկություն նվիրեց, իսկ այս  մյուսին՝ դժողքի  հավերժական կրակ, չնայած, որ երկրորդը կյանքում ավելի շատ լավ գործեր էր արել, քան առաջինը։ Ա՜խր անտրամաբանական է այդպես…

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՜, դու սխալ ես հասկանում: Քեֆը տալով չի, այլ Հիսուսին հավատալով ու ընդունելով որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Իսկ մենք նույնիսկ մեր ամենալավ գործերով այնքան մեղավոր ենք, որ արժանի չենք փրկության:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ՜, դու սխալ ես հասկանում: Քեֆը տալով չի, այլ Հիսուսին հավատալով ու ընդունելով որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Իսկ մենք նույնիսկ մեր ամենալավ գործերով այնքան մեղավոր ենք, որ արժանի չենք փրկության:


 Շատ «քրիստոնյաներ» հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են. «Հիսուսը մեր Տերն է, Հիսուսը մեզ կփրկի» ասելով սարսափելի գործեր են անում։ Ստացվում է, որ նրանք իրենց սարսափելի վատ գործերով հանդերձ կփրկվեն, իսկ նա, ով ամբողջ կյանքում առաքինի կյանք է վարել, բայց Հիսուսի գոյության մասին երբևէ չի էլ իմացել, հավերժ վառվելու է դժոխային կրակի մեջ։
Ու ստացվում է, որ Աստված ինքն է մեզ մեղավոր ստեղծել, բայց մենք արժանի չենք փրկության։ 
Չէ, ամեն ինչ իրականում լրիվ այլ կերպ է։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, ես չեմ ուզում այս վեճը շարունակել, մանավանդ որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք... բայց... շատ ճիշտ ես արել, որ «քրիստոնյաներ» ես գրել, ոչ թե քրիստոնյաներ... Որովհետև Հիսուսին իրապես հավատացողները կատարում են նաև Նրա մեծագույն պատվիրանները, բայց շատերը չեն հասկանում Նրա արժեքը և անընդհատ մեղք են գործում՝ մտածելով, որ Աստված կների: Հավատա, որ նրանց հաստատ Աստված չի ների:
Իսկ Աստված մարդուն անթերի էր ստեղծել, բայց տվել էր ընտրության հնարավորություն: Մարդն ընտրեց մեղքը, և հիմա ամենքս մեղավոր ենք:
Հետո, մեղքը մենակ մարդ սպանելն ու գողանալը չի: Մեղքը Աստծո կամքին հակառակվելն է: Իսկ այդ «առաքինի» կյանքով ապրողները հավատացած եմ, որ մեկ անգամ չէ, որ Աստծո կամքին դեմ են գնացել:

----------


## LUSIN

> Չէ՜, դու սխալ ես հասկանում: Քեֆը տալով չի, այլ Հիսուսին հավատալով ու ընդունելով որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Իսկ մենք նույնիսկ մեր ամենալավ գործերով այնքան մեղավոր ենք, որ արժանի չենք փրկության:


Համաձայն եմ. մեզնից ոչ ոք արժանի չէ Արքայության, որովհետեւ բոլորս մեղավոր ենք, բայց գոնե պետք է ձգտել կատարելագործվել,  մնացածն Աստված կորոշի՝ ըստ մեր հավատի: Իսկ ինչ է հավատն առանց գործի. :Wink:   էնպես որ, բարի գործերը հաստատ կօգնեն. ինչքան կարող եք, շատ արեք :Angel:

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ մահվանից հետո ամեն ինչ վերջանում է,էս մի կյանքն ենք ապրում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ խոսք, տարբերություններ կան, բայց դրանք չի կարելի հակասություններ կոչել: Հունարեն ու եբրայերեն բնագրերն էլ են տարբերվում, բայց ես ընդունում եմ եբրայերենը, չնայած մեր եկեղեցին օգտագործում է հունարենից թարգմանությունը: Ես եբրայերենն եմ ընդունում, որովհետև հունարենը հենց եբրայերենից է թարգմանվել ու թեև չնչին, բայց ինչ-որ փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել: Համենայնդեպս, դրանք հակասություններ չեն, այլ իրարից փոքր-ինչ տարբերվող մտքեր:


Ես մի քիչ սխալ էի արտահայտել միտքս. ճիշտ է, տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը հակասությունների մասին չէ, այլ անճշտությունների, իսկ հակասությունները Աստվածաշնչի ներսում են, ոչ թե տարբեր հրատարակությունների միջև։ Բյուր, քո ասած փոքր-ինչ տարբերվող մտքերը հաճախ լրիվ այլ իմաստ են տալիս նախադասություններին, օրինակ՝ *իմաստուն* օձը դառնում է *խորամանկ*, *Կենաց* (Կյանքի) ծառը մի ուրիշ հրատարակության մեջ դառնում է *բարու և չարի իմացության* ծառ, այն դեպքում, երբ դրանք երկու տարբեր ծառեր են, *աստծո որդիները* մի ուրիշ տեղ դառնում են *աստծո հրեշտակներ*, Հուդիթի և այլոց գրքերում մի պետության թագավորը հայտնվում է այդ պետության դեմ կռվող թշնամու բանակի զորավարի դերում... և այլն։

Ի դեպ, մի անճշտության էլ հանդիպել եմ, երբ թարգմանություն էի անում։ Տեքստը, որը թարգմանում էի, մայրի (кедр) ծառի մասին էր, որն օժտված է հզոր էներգիայով ու արտասովոր բուժիչ հատկություններով։ Տեքստում մեջբերված հատվածներ կային Աստվածաշնչից, որոնց մեջ խոսվում էր մայրու մասին։ Այդ հատվածները, բնականաբար, ես ոչ թե թարգմանում էի, այլ հայերեն Աստվածաշնչում գտնում էի համապատասխան հատվածն ու արտագրում։ Արտագրելիս նկատեցի, որ մայրի բառի փոխարեն եղևնի է գրված, ստուգելու համար մի հատ էլ ռուսերեն Աստվածաշունչը նայեցի. այնտեղ համապատասխան տեղում кедр էր գրված, այսինքն՝ հայերեն Աստվածաշնչում սխալ էր թարգմանված։ Ինչ խոսք, մայրի ծառին անծանոթ մարդու համար շատ հնարավոր է, որ տարբերություն չլինի՝ մայրի է թե եղևնի, վերջիվերջո, երկուսն էլ փշատերև ծառեր են ու արտաքինից գրեթե չեն տարբերվում, բայց բանն այն է, որ եղևնին իր հատկություններով չի կարող համեմատվել մայրու հետ, և բոլորովին պատահական չէ, որ ոչ թե եղևնու, այլ հենց մայրու անունն է Աստվածաշնչում նշվում։ Նորից եմ ասում, չիմացող մարդը դրա վրա ուշադրություն չի էլ դարձնի, բայց իրականում տարբերությունը, հետևաբար անճշտությունը ակնհայտ է։  Աստվածաշնչից մենք իմանում ենք, որ Սողոմոն արքան մայրուց տաճար է կառուցել։ Լիբանանից մայրի բերելու համար նա մեկ ուրիշ արքայի՝ Հերոնին, իր թագավորությունից քսան քաղաք է տալիս։ Քսան քաղաք՝ ինչ-որ շինանյութի դիմաց։ Այնպես որ, համաձայնեք, որ վերոհիշյալ անճշտությունը փոքր համարել չի կարելի։ Իսկ եթե նման անճշտություններ կան, ապա դեռ շատ բան կարելի է սպասել։ 

Ախր, ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես նպատակ չունեմ ապացուցելու, որ Աստվածաշունչը սխալ գիրք է, դրանում արժեքավոր ու իմաստուն մտքերի առկայությունը ժխտել չի կարելի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ գրված ամեն ինչ պետք է հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել, հատկապես, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդ ստիպված է լինում ընտրություն կատարել թարգմանիչների կամ հազարավոր տարիների ընթացքում դրանց վրա աշխատած բազմաթիվ մարդկանց մեղքով առաջացած տարբեր «ճշմարտությունների» միջև։ Ախր նմանատիպ օրինակներն այնքան շատ են, ես այդքանի մասին չեմ կարող անընդհատ գրել ու մեկնաբանել... Իմ կարծիքով, եղածն էլ բավական է։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես լռում եմ, բայց ոչ թե նրա համար, որ համաձայն եմ (չնայած անճշտուտյունների մասին ճիշտ ես ասում), այլ նրա համար, որ էլ հավես չունեմ, համ էլ պայմանավորվել էինք  :Wink:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Կարծում եմ մահվանից հետո ամեն ինչ վերջանում է,էս մի կյանքն ենք ապրում։


Մի կյանք ենք ապրում , եկեք լավ ապրենք ,
Արժանի լինենք մեր միակ կյանքում ...
Բայց ինչն է ստիպում որ այդպես էլ մենք ,
Մեր ամբողջ կյանքում երբեք չենք փոխվում ,
Հարցերն էլ նորից նույն բանն են ուզում,
Պատասխանելու էլ շատ բառեր չենք գտնում ,
Խնդում ենք տխուր , տխրում ենք , լռում ,
Եվ դարից դարին անցնում ենք գնում , 
Եվ հուշ ու շշուկ ,մեր թողած կյանքից , լոկ դա է մնում ...  :Smile:  
Բայց և ապրում ենք մարդկանց սրտերում , հիշվում ենք ուրախ ու միշտ էլ խնդուն ...  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով մեռնելուց հետո էն ա լինելու ինչ որ ծնվելուց առաջ:

Չնայած հույս ունեմ որ էլի կապրեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## Pantera

Մահը  համարում եմ վերածնունդ:  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## Լէգնա

իսկ եթե ապրում ,շնչում,ծաղկում ,փթթում  ու երգում ես,,,
դրանից հետոն ինչիդ է պետք?? :Ok:

----------


## Arisol

Երբ փոքր էի, երևի հինգ տարեկան հազիվ, ինքս ինձ սկսեցի խոսալ «Էլի ինձ խաբեցին…»: Մայրիկս շրջվեց դեպի ինձ և հարցրեց, թե ու՞մ մասին եմ խոսում, ո՞վ է ինձ խաբել, և ես ասացի «դե իրանք էլի, այնտեղ…», մայրս հարցրեց «որտեղ՞, ի՞նչ կա այնտեղ», ես էլ պատասխանեցի «դե այնտեղ, ուր կա ամեն ինչ և չկա ոչինչ, այնտեղ լավ է…», մայրս ՝«իսկ ինչու՞ ես նորից եկել այստեղ», ես ՝«դե ամեն անգամ ես այնտեղ եմ հայտնվում, հետո նորից ծնվում, ամեն անգամ ինձ խաբում են և ուղարկում այստեղ… Այս անգամ էլ ինձ ասել են, որ այստեղ ինձ բոլորը սիրելու են ու նորից խաբելով ուղարկել… Բայց բակում ինձ չեն սիրում :Sad:  Հայրիկս էլ չի սիրում :Shok:  »: Այս խոսակցությունը մայրս է ինձ պատմել, բայց ցավոք, ես չեմ հիշում… Ասում են, որ այդ տարիքում երեխաները հիշում են, թե մինչև այս կյանքում ծնվելը, որտե՞ղ են եղել և այս խոսակցությունը այդպիսի դեպքերից մեկն է… Իմ կարծիքով մարդ ծնվում է մի քանի անգամ, և պարտադիր չէ նույնիսկ, որ նա մարդ ծնվի: Սա այպես ասած շրջապտույտ է(չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ճիշտ թարգմանեցի այս բառը ռուսերենից... ուզում էի ասել «круговорот»): Մենք ծնվում ենք անընդհատ և մեր հաջորդ կյանքի լավ կամ վատ լինելը կախված է մեր տվյալ պահի կյանքից: Հաջորդ կյանքի լավ լինելը կախված է նրանից, թե որքանով ենք ճիշտ ապրում, բարություն, լավություն անում, ձգտում ենք անել այնպես, որ գոնե վնաս չտանք, եթե չենք կարողանում օգտակար ինչ-որ բան անել: Երևի թե ավելի պարզ կլինի, եթե ասեմ, որ դա կախված է մեր կարմայից (հայերեն՝ գործողություն): Եթե այս կյանքում մենք դժբախտ ենք, անհաջողությունների ենք հանդիպում, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ նախորդ կյանքերից մեկում մենք ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք արել, վատ բան ենք արել և այժմ , կոպիտ ասած, վճարում ենք դրա համար: Եվ մենք վերադառնալու ենք Կյանք մինչ այն ժամանակ... когда полностью отработаем свою карму и достигнем просветления…Կներեք, հայերեն չկարողացա ասեմ, առանց էդ ել մնացածը ռուսերենից հայերեն հազիվ թարգմանեցի :Blush:  : Դե կարող է իմ գրածներիս մեջ հետագայում ինքս սխալ բաներ գտնեմ, երբ բուդդիզմն ավելի խոր ուսումնասիրեմ :Blush:  Սա հիմնական բուդդիզմի գաղափարներից է:  
Որպես վերջաբան այս ասածներիս, ասեմ, որ  իմ կարծիքով մահից հետո ամեն մեկի մոտ լինում է այն, ինչ նա սերմանել է տվյալ կյանքում, թե որքանով է նա… отработал свою карму: Նորից ներող եղեք ռուսերենիս համար…

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբ փոքր էի, երևի հինգ տարեկան հազիվ, ինքս ինձ սկսեցի խոսալ «Էլի ինձ խաբեցին…»: Մայրիկս շրջվեց դեպի ինձ և հարցրեց, թե ու՞մ մասին եմ խոսում, ո՞վ է ինձ խաբել, և ես ասացի «դե իրանք էլի, այնտեղ…», մայրս հարցրեց «որտեղ՞, ի՞նչ կա այնտեղ», ես էլ պատասխանեցի «դե այնտեղ, ուր կա ամեն ինչ և չկա ոչինչ, այնտեղ լավ է…», մայրս ՝«իսկ ինչու՞ ես նորից եկել այստեղ», ես ՝«դե ամեն անգամ ես այնտեղ եմ հայտնվում, հետո նորից ծնվում, ամեն անգամ ինձ խաբում են և ուղարկում այստեղ… Այս անգամ էլ ինձ ասել են, որ այստեղ ինձ բոլորը սիրելու են ու նորից խաբելով ուղարկել… Բայց բակում ինձ չեն սիրում Հայրիկս էլ չի սիրում »: Այս խոսակցությունը մայրս է ինձ պատմել, բայց ցավոք, ես չեմ հիշում… Ասում են, որ այդ տարիքում երեխաները հիշում են, թե մինչև այս կյանքում ծնվելը, որտե՞ղ են եղել և այս խոսակցությունը այդպիսի դեպքերից մեկն է… Իմ կարծիքով մարդ ծնվում է մի քանի անգամ, և պարտադիր չէ նույնիսկ, որ նա մարդ ծնվի: Սա այպես ասած շրջապտույտ է(չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ճիշտ թարգմանեցի այս բառը ռուսերենից... ուզում էի ասել «круговорот»): Մենք ծնվում ենք անընդհատ և մեր հաջորդ կյանքի լավ կամ վատ լինելը կախված է մեր տվյալ պահի կյանքից: Հաջորդ կյանքի լավ լինելը կախված է նրանից, թե որքանով ենք ճիշտ ապրում, բարություն, լավություն անում, ձգտում ենք անել այնպես, որ գոնե վնաս չտանք, եթե չենք կարողանում օգտակար ինչ-որ բան անել: Երևի թե ավելի պարզ կլինի, եթե ասեմ, որ դա կախված է մեր կարմայից (հայերեն՝ գործողություն): Եթե այս կյանքում մենք դժբախտ ենք, անհաջողությունների ենք հանդիպում, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ նախորդ կյանքերից մեկում մենք ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք արել, վատ բան ենք արել և այժմ , կոպիտ ասած, վճարում ենք դրա համար: Եվ մենք վերադառնալու ենք Կյանք մինչ այն ժամանակ... когда полностью отработаем свою карму и достигнем просветления…Կներեք, հայերեն չկարողացա ասեմ, առանց էդ ել մնացածը ռուսերենից հայերեն հազիվ թարգմանեցի : Դե կարող է իմ գրածներիս մեջ հետագայում ինքս սխալ բաներ գտնեմ, երբ բուդդիզմն ավելի խոր ուսումնասիրեմ Սա հիմնական բուդդիզմի գաղափարներից է:  
> Որպես վերջաբան այս ասածներիս, ասեմ, որ  իմ կարծիքով մահից հետո ամեն մեկի մոտ լինում է այն, ինչ նա սերմանել է տվյալ կյանքում, թե որքանով է նա… отработал свою карму: Նորից ներող եղեք ռուսերենիս համար…


Arisol ջան, ախր այսքան ժամանակ ու՞ր էիր, ինչու՞ ավելի շուտ չէիր գալիս, որ այդ խոսքերն ասեիր։ Բա ես ու Արշակը մեռանք քո այս ասածները կրկնելով, բայց ոչ ոք մեզ չէր հասկանում...  :Sad:  
Լսիր. կարո՞ղ է մենք իրար ճանաչում ենք։  :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

> Arisol ջան, ախր այսքան ժամանակ ու՞ր էիր, ինչու՞ ավելի շուտ չէիր գալիս, որ այդ խոսքերն ասեիր։ Բա ես ու Արշակը մեռանք քո այս ասածները կրկնելով, բայց ոչ ոք մեզ չէր հասկանում...  
> Լսիր. կարո՞ղ է մենք իրար ճանաչում ենք։


 :Smile:  Դժվար թե ծանոթ լինենք, ես Երևանից չեմ, եկել եմ հիմա արձակուրդ, բայց ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք ճանաչել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի նաüորդ կյանքում եք իրար ճանաչել  :LOL: 
Արշակն ու Անահիտը քիչ էին, մի հատ էլ Նարե ավելացավ.... լավ, ես դեռ կգամ

----------


## Arisol

Uluana, ճիշտն ասած թեմայի սկզբում ինչ գրել էիր ես չէի կարդացել, աչքերս մի քիչ ցավում են: Բայց նոր որոշեցի կարդալ և տեսա շատ նմանություններ մեր գրածների մեջ: Շատ անգամ եմ այդ բաները լսել, կարդացել, բայց մարդիկ անհավատ են, նույնիսկ նման փաստեր բերելու ժամանակ չեն հավատում… Դա իրենց իրավունքն է, ոչ ոք չի կարող ստիպել նրանց այլ կերպ մտածել: Ինձ թվում է, որ այս ֆորումում մենք հայտնում ենք մեր կարծիքները և լսում ուրիշներինը: Որոշները երկար-բարակ մտածելուց հետո փոխում են իրենց կարծիքը, համաձայնվում ուրիշների հետ և գտնում, որ իրենք սխալ են, բայց վաժենում են դա ասել, քանի որ մտածում են, որ երբ այդպես ես անում, ապա շատերը համարում են իրենց դրա համար թուլամորթ… Ես այդ բանը չեմ հասկացել երբեք, թե ինչու, երբ մարդ ընդունում է, որ ինքը սխալ է, ուրիշները համարում են դա այդ մարդու կողմից պարտություն, թուլամորթություն… :Sad:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Arisol

> Երևի նաüորդ կյանքում եք իրար ճանաչել 
> Արշակն ու Անահիտը քիչ էին, մի հատ էլ Նարե ավելացավ.... լավ, ես դեռ կգամ


Դու այստեղ ի՞նչ ես անում: Արդեն հասե՞լ ես: Դեռ չենք հասցրել կարոտել, իսկ դու էլի եկար  :LOL:

----------


## Koms

Երեւի Մարդ Արարածն երջանիկ է արդեն այնքանով, որ նրա համար այդպես էլ  մինչ կյանքի վերջ բացարձակապես ընկալելի չի դառնում այդ ԿՅԱՆՔ կոչված հասկացությունը , եւ որպես հետեւություն՝ նա երբեվիցէ չի կարող ընկալել ՄԱՀ հասկացությունը, եւ դրանով էլ երջանիկ է...  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեւի Մարդ Արարածն երջանիկ է արդեն այնքանով, որ նրա համար այդպես էլ  մինչ կյանքի վերջ բացարձակապես ընկալելի չի դառնում այդ ԿՅԱՆՔ կոչված հասկացությունը , եւ որպես հետեւություն՝ նա երբեվիցէ չի կարող ընկալել ՄԱՀ հասկացությունը, եւ դրանով էլ երջանիկ է...


Իսկապե՞ս կարծում ես, որ երջանիկ է...  :Think:

----------


## Riddle

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞... Նրանք, ովքեր կարող են մեզ ասել, դեռ չգիտեն պատասխանը, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն, արդեն չեն կարող ասել...

----------

John (20.06.2013)

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ ճիշտ խոսքեր են

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Արժե իմանալու համար մեռնել  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նախքան մեռնելն էլ կարելի է իմանալ, բայց միայն ցանկության դեպքում, ինչն այստեղ ոչ մեկի մեջ, ցավոք,  չի նկատվում...  :Think:  
Էհ, կաղապարներ, կաղապարներ...  :Sad:

----------


## Koms

երեւի թե մարմինը ինչ-որ երկրորդական, փոփոխական "թաղանթ" է, որի իսկական պարունակությունը Մարդը իրոք երբեվիցէ չի կարող ընկալել... հա՞... սա է խնդրի ողջ բարդությունը,.. :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

«Իսկ հետո՞»-ի միակ պատասխանը կարելի է իմանալ Աստվածաշնչից (ի դեպ ոչ միայն այդ հարցի պատասխանը): Ես չեմ հավատում վերամարմնավորումների մասին հորինված առասպելներին:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> «Իսկ հետո՞»-ի միակ պատասխանը կարելի է իմանալ Աստվածաշնչից (ի դեպ ոչ միայն այդ հարցի պատասխանը): Ես չեմ հավատում վերամարմնավորումների մասին հորինված առասպելներին:


Նման «իսկ հետո՞»-ի պատասխանին  կարող են  հավատալ միայն նրանք, որոնք միայն աստվածաշնչին են հավատում:
Իսկ ես կարծում եմ՝ մարդիկ մահից հետո ունիտաղ են դառնում, որքան էլ դա ցավալի լինի բոլորիս համար: Այո՛, մենք բոլորս մեղսավորներ ենք ու մահից հետո պիտի պատժվենք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Իսկ հետո՞»-ի միակ պատասխանը կարելի է իմանալ Աստվածաշնչից (ի դեպ ոչ միայն այդ հարցի պատասխանը): Ես չեմ հավատում վերամարմնավորումների մասին հորինված առասպելներին:


Մարդիկ հակված են առասպել անվանել այն ամենը, ինչի մասին տեղեկություն չունեն: 
Որ տեղեկություն չունեն, դա հասկանալի է, բայց որ չեն էլ ուզում ունենալ, այ էդ մեկը, կներեք, բայց ինձ միշտ տարօրինակ է թվում:  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Նման «իսկ հետո՞»-ի պատասխանին  կարող են  հավատալ միայն նրանք, որոնք միայն աստվածաշնչին են հավատում:
> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ՝ մարդիկ մահից հետո ունիտաղ են դառնում, որքան էլ դա ցավալի լինի բոլորիս համար: Այո՛, մենք բոլորս մեղսավորներ ենք ու մահից հետո պիտի պատժվենք:


Ամեն մեկն իր թշնամու ունիտազն է դառնում :Diablo:  
 :LOL:  

Հ. Գ.
Ա՛յ անաստված մարերիալիստ, դու ի՞նչ ես մեյդան ընկել։ :Angry2:

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, արդեն իսկ նոնսենս է այն, որ Մարդ ծնվում է արդեն իսկ ծրագրված՝ մեռնելու համար... ինչու՞... պատասխան չկա,

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արշակ, Անահիտ, Նարե
ըստ ձեզ ամեն տարի լույս աշխարհ են գալիս նրանք ովոեր մաքրվում են նախկին մեղքերից ու քանի որ ամեն տաոի ավելի շատ մարդ է ծնվում աշխարհը պիտի բարիանար: Բայց ես կարծես հակառակ տենդենցնեմ նկատում:

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ բոլոր մարդիկ մաքրվում են հին մեղքերից ու ավելի լավն են դառնում։ Շատերն ավելի վատն են դառնում կյանքի ընթացքում։ Կյանքը վերամարմնավորումների հաջորդականություն է, որոնց ընթացքում մարդը կարող է ինչպես կարարելագործվել, զարգանալ, այնպես էլ դեգրադացիայի ենթարկվել։  Բնականաբար դու ինքդ ես ընտրում կատարելագործվել, ավելի լավը դառնալ, թե անկում ապրել։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Riddle

...ժողովուրդ, հայերը քրիստոնյա ազգ էին չէ՞ համարվում ոնց որ: :Think:

----------


## Riddle

> Մարդիկ հակված են առասպել անվանել այն ամենը, ինչի մասին տեղեկություն չունեն: 
> Որ տեղեկություն չունեն, դա հասկանալի է, բայց որ չեն էլ ուզում ունենալ, այ էդ մեկը, կներեք, բայց ինձ միշտ տարօրինակ է թվում:


Վայ, ինչի՞ չեն ուզում տեղեկանալ: Օրինակ ինձ առասպելներն ու հեքիաթները շատ էին հետաքրքրում փոքր ժամանակ, ու շատ էլ կարդում էի:

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, հայերը մինչև քրիստոնյա լինելը շատ դարեր հեթանոս են եղել: Ընդ որում առաջին քրիստոնյաներն էլ ընդունել են վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, և միայն 553 թ. Կոստանտինապոլսի երկրորդ տիեզերաժողովի ժամանակ են հրաժարվել դրանից: Մինչ այդ եղած բոլոր տիեզերաժողովների ժամանակ այն ընդունվել է: Նշեմ, որ Կոստանտինապոլսի երկրորդ տիեզերաժողովը թվով հինգերորդն էր։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ, ինչի՞ չեն ուզում տեղեկանալ: Օրինակ ինձ առասպելներն ու հեքիաթները շատ էին հետաքրքրում փոքր ժամանակ, ու շատ էլ կարդում էի:


Իսկ հիմա՞: Հիմա երևի առասպելները չեն հետաքրքրում, չէ՞, հիմա ավելի շատ իրական բաներ են հետաքրքրում, բայց դե որ չես իմանում, որ տվյալ բանը առասպել չի, այլ իրական է, չես էլ կարդում, ու այդպես էլ դրա մասին ոչինչ չես իմանում, ինչպես, օրինակ, այս թեմայի մասին:  :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

> Իսկ հիմա՞: Հիմա երևի առասպելները չեն հետաքրքրում, չէ՞, հիմա ավելի շատ իրական բաներ են հետաքրքրում, բայց դե որ չես իմանում, որ տվյալ բանը առասպել չի, այլ իրական է, չես էլ կարդում, ու այդպես էլ դրա մասին ոչինչ չես իմանում, ինչպես, օրինակ, այս թեմայի մասին:


Այս թեմայով գիտեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե ինչ են ուսուցանում մյուս կրոնները, ինձ, մեղմ, շաաա՜տ մեղմ ասած չեն հետաքրքրում, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, միայն փոքր ժամանակ էին ինձ հետաքրքրում առասպելները, ֆանտաստիկան… Իսկ կարդալ դրանք միայն որպես գրականություն… :Bad:   Ախր հեքիաթների տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել, էլ չեն ձգում: Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այն միտքը, որ հոգին, մահից հետո, ֆուտբոլի գնդակի նման գլորվում, ու խցկվում է մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ: :LOL:  

Բոլոր տեսակի ոչ քրիստոնյաներ, ես ձեզ վիրավորել չեմ ուզում՝ ծիծաղելով ձեր սխալ համոզմունքների վրա, այդ պատճառով էլ սա իմ վերջին ելույթն էր այս թեմայում:  :Bye:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այս թեմայով գիտեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե ինչ են ուսուցանում մյուս կրոնները, ինձ, մեղմ, շաաա՜տ մեղմ ասած չեն հետաքրքրում, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, միայն փոքր ժամանակ էին ինձ հետաքրքրում առասպելները, ֆանտաստիկան…


Դու ևս մի անգամ հաստատում ես իմ ասածը, այն է՝ դու, ինչպես և շատերը, առասպել, հեքիաթ կամ ֆանտաստիկա ես համարում այն ամենը, ինչի մասին գաղափար չունես։ 



> Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այն միտքը, որ հոգին, մահից հետո, ֆուտբոլի գնդակի նման գլորվում, ու խցկվում է մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ:


Նույն հաջողությամբ ինձ համար էլ ծիծաղելի է (քո երևակայությունը ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի բավականացնի պատկերացնելու համար, թե ինչ աստիճանի  :Wink:  ) այն, որ դու և շատ ուրիշներ կարծում եք, որ ընդամենը մի կյանք եք ապրում, որից հետո հայտնվում եք կամ ինչ-որ երկնային արքայությունում՝ դրախտում, որտեղ  միայն հեքիաթային փերիներ ու թևիկներով հրեշտակներ են սավառնում, կամ էլ դժոխքում, որտեղ պոզավոր սատանաները մարդկանց վիթխարի կաթսաների մեջ հավերժ այրում են։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ հենց դրանք են ինձ հեքիաթ հիշեցնում։ Դրանից էլ լավ հեքիա՞թ։ 
Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, որ մարդիկ հաճախ չեն գիտակցում, որ այդ դժոխք ու դրախտ կոչվածներն իրականում սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունեն։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հոգու՝ «գնդակի նման գլորվելուն ու մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ խցկվելուն», ապա չեմ հիշում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկը նման բան ասած լինի։ Եթե կյանքում մարդկանց քայլելը կամ ընդհանրապես շարժվելը գլորվել եք համարում, այդ դեպքում հոգու՝ մարմնից դուրս գալն էլ կարելի է գլորվել անվանել։ Բացի դրանից, հոգին ոչ մի տեղ չի «խցկվում», այլ մտնում է, բայց ոչ թե նախորդ մարմնից դուրս գալուց անմիջապես հետո, այլ որոշակի փուլեր անցնելուց հետո, որոնք տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր են լինում։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## GEV85

> Այս թեմայով գիտեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե ինչ են ուսուցանում մյուս կրոնները, ինձ, մեղմ, շաաա՜տ մեղմ ասած չեն հետաքրքրում, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, միայն փոքր ժամանակ էին ինձ հետաքրքրում առասպելները, ֆանտաստիկան… Իսկ կարդալ դրանք միայն որպես գրականություն…  Ախր հեքիաթների տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել, էլ չեն ձգում: Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այն միտքը, որ հոգին, մահից հետո, ֆուտբոլի գնդակի նման գլորվում, ու խցկվում է մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ: 
> 
> Բոլոր տեսակի ոչ քրիստոնյաներ, ես ձեզ վիրավորել չեմ ուզում՝ ծիծաղելով ձեր սխալ համոզմունքների վրա, այդ պատճառով էլ սա իմ վերջին ելույթն էր այս թեմայում:


Քո ասած՝ Հոգին, մահից հետո, ֆուտբոլի գնդակի նման գլորվում, ու խցկվում է մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ, դա ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկ ցնդաբանություն է, ասեմ իմացիր, որ հոգին մահից հետո միանգամից բարձրանում է Աստծո մոտ՝ դատաստանի: Սա ես չեմ ասում, այլ բիբլյայի Հովհաննես գլխում է գրված :Angry2:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Այս թեմայով գիտեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Թե ինչ են ուսուցանում մյուս կրոնները, ինձ, մեղմ, շաաա՜տ մեղմ ասած չեն հետաքրքրում, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, միայն փոքր ժամանակ էին ինձ հետաքրքրում առասպելները, ֆանտաստիկան… Իսկ կարդալ դրանք միայն որպես գրականություն…  Ախր հեքիաթների տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել, էլ չեն ձգում: Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է այն միտքը, որ հոգին, մահից հետո, ֆուտբոլի գնդակի նման գլորվում, ու խցկվում է մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ: 
> 
> Բոլոր տեսակի ոչ քրիստոնյաներ, ես ձեզ վիրավորել չեմ ուզում՝ ծիծաղելով ձեր սխալ համոզմունքների վրա, այդ պատճառով էլ սա իմ վերջին ելույթն էր այս թեմայում:


Riddle, գիտես ես այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիք ունեմ, որը գրել եմ թեմայի սկզբերում, բայց քո գրառումից հետո մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ անցնել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին հավատացողների կողմը: Ուրեմն՝ Աստվածաշնչում գրածները ինձ համար առասպել ա, ինչպես և բոոր կրոնները, բայց օրինակ ինձ մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա կրոնները լավ ուսումնասիրել: Ինչ ա չես կարծում, ոռ դրախտն ու դժոխքն էլ են առասպել: Իմիջաըլոց ասեմ, որ հենց բուդդիզմը ինձ ավելի ա հետաքրքրում քան քրիստոնեությունը: Հեքիաթների տարիքի՞ց ես դուրս էկել, ասեմ իմանաս ես մինչև հիմա հեքիթ եմ կարդում, մարդ երբեք հեքիթի տարիքից դուրս չի գալիս, հեքիաթը ամենաիմաստուն բաներից ա աշխարհի: Վերցրու Թումանյանի կամ Անդերսոնի կամ Օսկար Ուայլդի հեքիաթները կարդա, դու հաստատ շատ ավելի բան կզգաս դրանցից, քան զգում էիր ասենք  10 տարեկանում:
Սխա՞լ համոզմունք, ես էլ սխալ համոզմունք եմ համարում աստծուն, բայց ոչ ոքի վրա չեմ ծիծաղում ու չեմ էլ համոզում, որ աստծուն չհավատան:
Կարծում եմ սա քո վերջին ելույթներ էն պատճառով, որովհետև դու վախեցել ես: Հա՛, դու քո հայտնած կարծիքից վախեցել ես, որովհետև դժվար կարենայիր պաշտպանեիր այն մինչև վերջ, եթե սխալ եմ շարունակի գրել, տեսնենք՝ ի՞նչ ես ասում:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Arisol

> Riddle, գիտես ես այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիք ունեմ, որը գրել եմ թեմայի սկզբերում, բայց քո գրառումից հետո մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ անցնել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին հավատացողների կողմը: Ուրեմն՝ Աստվածաշնչում գրածները ինձ համար առասպել են , ինչպես և բոլոր կրոնները, բայց օրինակ ինձ մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա կրոնները լավ ուսումնասիրելու: Ի՞նչ ա չես կարծում, որ դրախտն ու դժոխքն էլ են առասպել: Իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ հենց բուդդիզմը ինձ ավելի ա հետաքրքրում քան քրիստոնեությունը: Հեքիաթների տարիքի՞ց ես դուրս էկել, ասեմ իմանաս, ես մինչև հիմա հեքիաթ եմ կարդում, մարդ երբեք հեքիաթի տարիքից դուրս չի գալիս, հեքիաթը ամենաիմաստուն բաներից ա աշխարհի: Վերցրու Թումանյանի կամ Անդերսոնի կամ Օսկար Ուայլդի հեքիաթները կարդա, դու հաստատ շատ ավելի բան կզգաս դրանցից, քան զգում էիր ասենք  10 տարեկանում:
> Սխա՞լ համոզմունք, ես էլ սխալ համոզմունք եմ համարում աստծուն, բայց ոչ ոքի վրա չեմ ծիծաղում ու չեմ էլ համոզում, որ աստծուն չհավատան:
> Կարծում եմ սա քո վերջին ելույթներ էն պատճառով, որովհետև դու վախեցել ես: Հա՛, դու քո հայտնած կարծիքից վախեցել ես, որովհետև դժվար կարենայիր պաշտպանեիր այն մինչև վերջ, եթե սխալ եմ շարունակի գրել, տեսնենք՝ ի՞նչ ես ասում:


Այս խոսքերն իմ կարծիքով իրոք արժանի են բուռն ծափահարության և իմ խոնարհմանը այս մարդու առաջ  :Good:  : Բրավո՜, ապրե՜ս, հարգեցի ավելի շատ  :Clapping:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մրրիկի հետ։ 
Ստորագրում եմ Արիսոլի գրածի տակ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ բոլոր մարդիկ մաքրվում են հին մեղքերից ու ավելի լավն են դառնում։ Շատերն ավելի վատն են դառնում կյանքի ընթացքում։ Կյանքը վերամարմնավորումների հաջորդականություն է, որոնց ընթացքում մարդը կարող է ինչպես կարարելագործվել, զարգանալ, այնպես էլ դեգրադացիայի ենթարկվել։  Բնականաբար դու ինքդ ես ընտրում կատարելագործվել, ավելի լավը դառնալ, թե անկում ապրել։


Ես չհասկացա ........... հոգին երբ մաքրվում է, ու՞ր է գնում:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ե՞ս եմ անհավատ։ 
> Իմ կարծիքով, իմ գրառումներից պարզորոշ կերպով երևում է, որ ես անհավատ չեմ։ Եթե ես քրիստոնյա չեմ կամ չեմ կիսում քո որոշ հայացքներ, դրանից չի կարելի եզրակացնել, թե անհավատ եմ։ 
> Ի դեպ, ես նույնը կարող եմ ասել շատ քրիստոնյաների մասին, որ Աստվածաշնչից դուրս ոչ մի բան չեք ուզում ընդունել, նույնիսկ երբ խոսքը ակնհայտ բաների մասին է։


կներես,չնայած  սա  վաղուց  ես  գրառել,բայց ուզում եմ մեկ պարզաբանում  մտցնել Ան ջան,դա  հետագա իմ այստե ղմտնելը,կամ քո մտնելը կորոշի.....
ինչ է նշանակում .*Եթե  ես  քրիստոնյա  չեմ*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կներես,չնայած  սա  վաղուց  ես  գրառել,բայց ուզում եմ մեկ պարզաբանում  մտցնել Ան ջան,դա  հետագա իմ այստե ղմտնելը,կամ քո մտնելը կորոշի.....
> ինչ է նշանակում .*Եթե  ես  քրիստոնյա  չեմ*


Նշանակում է այն, ինչ գրել եմ: Ես ինչպես այս ֆորումում, այնպես էլ մի քանի ուրիշ ֆորումներում մի քանի անգամ տարբեր թեմաներում արտահայտել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը այս հարցի նկատմամբ, այն է՝ ես ինձ որևէ կոնկրետ կրոնի հետևորդ չեմ համարում, բայց միաժամանակ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում բոլորր կրոններին՝ իրենց մաքուր, չաղավաղված վիճակում, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ նույն սկզբնաղբյուրից են ծագել և իրենց նախնական, չաղավաղված ձևերում նույն գաղափարները, նույն բարոյական արժեքներն ու սկզբունքներն են քարոզում: Բայց իրականությունն այն է, որ դրանք բոլորն էլ, այդ թվում և քրիստոներությունը, ժամանակի ընթացքում աղավաղվել ու զգալիորեն հեռացել  են իրենց նախնական ձևից, շատ սխալներ ու հակասություններ կան, որոնք ես չեմ կարող ընդունել: Ասեմ նաև, որ, ինչպես կարելի է ենթադրել քո մեջբերած գրառումից, ես հավատում եմ աստծուն և դրա համար կարիք չունեմ անպայման որևէ կրոնի դավանել, իսկ Քրիստոսը, Բուդդան, Մուհամեդն ու Զրադաշտը ինձ համար մարդկության մեծ ուսուցիչներ են, որոնք մարդկությանը կարևոր ուսմունքներ են տվել (որոնք հետագայում աղավաղվել են): Ես նրանց բոլորին էլ հարգում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող որևէ մեկին առանձնացնել:
Հուսով եմ՝ կարողացա պարզ արտահայտել իմ տեսակետը:

Չգիտեմ, թե իմ դիրքորոշումն այս հարցում ինչու և ինչպես կարող է ազդել քո՝ այստեղ մտնել-չմտնելու վրա, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ մտնելու վրա դժվար թե ազդի:  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

կարծես  թե  լսեցի այն ,ինչ համոզված էի,որ սխալ  եմ ընկալել,դու   քեզ  չես համարում որևէ  կրոնի հետնորդ,սակայն  հավատում ե ս Աստծո գոյությունը,դու ինքնդ  էլ քո  ձևով  եկրպագում  ես,թե  դու ինչպես  ես  վերաբերում  տարբեր կրոններին ,դա  արդեն բոլորովին ուրիշ  թեմա  է,և այստեղ  խոսել  չարժե:ուրախ  եմ   ,որ լսեցի  սա :Smile:  ,նրա համար ,որ  ոչ թե դ ու կամ  ես  այս  ֆորում չեն ք մտնի,այլ այն պատկերացումը  որ ունեմ քո հանդեպ  չեմ փոխի  :Smile:

----------


## alone

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞... Նրանք, ովքեր կարող են մեզ ասել, դեռ չգիտեն պատասխանը, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն, արդեն չեն կարող ասել...


Իսկ  որտեխ  մնաց «Կլինիկական մահը»  կամ «Լեթարգիկ քունը» :Think:

----------


## alone

> Դու ևս մի անգամ հաստատում ես իմ ասածը, այն է՝ դու, ինչպես և շատերը, առասպել, հեքիաթ կամ ֆանտաստիկա ես համարում այն ամենը, ինչի մասին գաղափար չունես։ 
> 
> Նույն հաջողությամբ ինձ համար էլ ծիծաղելի է (քո երևակայությունը ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի բավականացնի պատկերացնելու համար, թե ինչ աստիճանի  ) այն, որ դու և շատ ուրիշներ կարծում եք, որ ընդամենը մի կյանք եք ապրում, որից հետո հայտնվում եք կամ ինչ-որ երկնային արքայությունում՝ դրախտում, որտեղ  միայն հեքիաթային փերիներ ու թևիկներով հրեշտակներ են սավառնում, կամ էլ դժոխքում, որտեղ պոզավոր սատանաները մարդկանց վիթխարի կաթսաների մեջ հավերժ այրում են։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ հենց դրանք են ինձ հեքիաթ հիշեցնում։ Դրանից էլ լավ հեքիա՞թ։ 
> Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, որ մարդիկ հաճախ չեն գիտակցում, որ այդ դժոխք ու դրախտ կոչվածներն իրականում սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունեն։
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հոգու՝ «գնդակի նման գլորվելուն ու մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ խցկվելուն», ապա չեմ հիշում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկը նման բան ասած լինի։ Եթե կյանքում մարդկանց քայլելը կամ ընդհանրապես շարժվելը գլորվել եք համարում, այդ դեպքում հոգու՝ մարմնից դուրս գալն էլ կարելի է գլորվել անվանել։ Բացի դրանից, հոգին ոչ մի տեղ չի «խցկվում», այլ մտնում է, բայց ոչ թե նախորդ մարմնից դուրս գալուց անմիջապես հետո, այլ որոշակի փուլեր անցնելուց հետո, որոնք տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր են լինում։


Ախր այս թեման  այն թեմաներից  է, որտեղ  ցանկալի  է  պարզապես  կարծիք
հայտնել,այլ  ոչ  թե  մթնոլորտ շիկացնել: :Sad:   Ասեմ  ինչու.
Նախ հոգևոր  զրույցը  պետք  է  լինի այնպիսին, որ ազնվացնի,մաքրի ու կատարելագործի  մասնակիցներին և շրջապատը:
ԵՎ  երկրորդ՝ մեծ հոգևոր ուսուցիչները  ոչ թե  զրուցել  կամ  կարդացել  են մեր
նման, այլ  ամբողջ հոգով , էությամբ տրվել  ու ապրել են տարբեր կրոններով:
Ու խոստովանել  են, որ  ամեն  անգամ հասել  են միևնույն  կետին :Cool:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ժող հոգու մասին ինչ-որ մեկը կուզենա  լսել,հոգեբանի և հոգեբուժից,այստեղ տպեմ,կամ առանձին թեմա...

----------


## Vaho

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ... 
> 
> Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 
> 
> 	Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։	
> Հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ գիտափորձերի արդյունքների, ինչպես նաև զանազան փաստերի վրա՝ այժմ արդեն կարելի է վստահաբար պնդել հոգու գոյության մասին, այն մասին, որ կյանքը չի սկսվում ծնունդով և չի ավարտվում մահով։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը վերամարմնավորումների շղթայի՝ անոչնչանալի թաղանթի մշտական նորացման մասին է։ Այդ մասին նախկինում խոսել են նաև ճանաչված հեղինակությունները։ Օրինակ, Վոլտերը նշել է. «Երկու անգամ ծնվելն ավելի զարմանալի չէ, քան մեկ անգամը. բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ ենթարկված է վերածննդի օրենքին»։ Կամ, Ա. Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Գիտությունը չի կարող բացարձակ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերել հավերժական վերադարձի գաղափարի դեմ»։ 
> 
> Վերամարմնավորման տեսությունը հստակ հիմնավորում է ստանում հատկապես այն սեանսների ժամանակ, որոնք իրականանում են մարդուն քնի և արթնության միջև գտնվող վիճակի մեջ ընկղմելու մեթոդով, որ առանձնակի դրսևորվում է ինտուիցիան։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդն ընկալում է իրականությունը, միաժամանակ նրա գիտակցության մեջ հայտնվում են անցյալի նույնքան վառ տեսարաններ։
> Մարմնավորումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հոգևոր աշխարհում անձի գտնվելը կախված է երկրային կյանքի արդյունքներից, երբ ամեն մի արարք կամ միտք պայմանավորում է կոնկրետ հետևանքները (պատճառահետևանքային օրենք)։ Բնության մեջ չկան պարգևներ կամ պատիժներ, գոյություն ունի միայն պատճառ և հետևանք։ Հանճարները կամ գերշնորհալի երեխաները ոչ թե աստվածային շնորհների օրինակ են, այլ նախորդ կյանքում համառ աշխատանքի արդյունք։ Այս կյանքում հանդիպող բոլոր հանգամանքները առանց բացառության մեր նախկին գործողությունների արդյունք են, այսինքն՝ մենք ապրում ենք այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնք ինքներս ենք նախապատրաստել։ Իրենց հերթին մեր ներկայիս արարքները ձևավորում են ապագա կյանքի պայմանները։
> ...


....իսկ հետո սկիզբ նոր կյանքի/ բա :Smile:  բայց իմ կարծիքով պետք չե որ մենք մտածենք դրա մասին.....

----------


## Arisol

> ....իսկ հետո սկիզբ նոր կյանքի/ բա բայց իմ կարծիքով պետք չե որ մենք մտածենք դրա մասին.....


Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ եք թեմա բացել «Ո՞րն է նպատակը» անունով: Իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ, որ մենք մտածենք դրա մասին... ամեն մարդ տարբեր նպատակներով է այս աշխարհ գալիս...
 Ներեցեք, որ օֆֆտոպ եմ անում, բայց չգիտեի, թե որ թեմայում ճիծտ կլիներ սա գրել..... :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ եք թեմա բացել «Ո՞րն է նպատակը» անունով: Իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ, որ մենք մտածենք դրա մասին... ամեն մարդ տարբեր նպատակներով է այս աշխարհ գալիս...
>  Ներեցեք, որ օֆֆտոպ եմ անում, բայց չգիտեի, թե որ թեմայում ճիծտ կլիներ սա գրել.....


 ես նկատի ունեմ որ դրա մասին չմտածենք, թե ինչ կա մահից հետո, որովհետև համոզված եմ մեզանից ոչ ոք չի տեսել դա, այնպես որ իչքան ել որ մտածենք դրա մասին մեկե չեք կարող հստակ ասել թե ինչ կա մահից հետո, բայց եր նոր կյանքա սկսվում դա հաստատ է, նայած ում համար ինչ կյանք: Պարզապես հիմա որ դեռ ապրում ենք իմաստ չկա մտածել թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո. մի խոսքով կարճ ասեմ, ես հավատում եմ դրախտին և դժողքին, ուստի քանի դեր ողջ եմ աշխատեմ այնպես ապրել որ հայտնվեմ մահիցս հետո դրախտում: :Angel:

----------


## Արշակ

> ես նկատի ունեմ որ դրա մասին չմտածենք, թե ինչ կա մահից հետո, որովհետև համոզված եմ մեզանից ոչ ոք չի տեսել դա, այնպես որ իչքան ել որ մտածենք դրա մասին մեկե չեք կարող հստակ ասել թե ինչ կա մահից հետո, բայց եր նոր կյանքա սկսվում դա հաստատ է, նայած ում համար ինչ կյանք: Պարզապես հիմա որ դեռ ապրում ենք իմաստ չկա մտածել թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո. մի խոսքով կարճ ասեմ, ես հավատում եմ դրախտին և դժողքին, ուստի քանի դեր ողջ եմ աշխատեմ այնպես ապրել որ հայտնվեմ մահիցս հետո դրախտում:


 Մենք չենք տեսնում  նաև ռադիոալիքները, այլ գալարկտիկաները և այլն։ Ուրեմն չպե՞տք է ուսումնասիրենք դրանք։ Կարծեմ այդպիսի մտածողությունը միջնադարում էր ընդունված։ :Tongue:  Աստծուն ևս աչքով չես տեսնում։  :Wink: 



> …մի խոսքով կարճ ասեմ, ես հավատում եմ դրախտին և դժողքին, ուստի քանի դեր ողջ եմ աշխատեմ այնպես ապրել որ հայտնվեմ մահիցս հետո դրախտում:


 Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այնուամենայնիվ դու էլ ես մտածում թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո ու հույս ունես դրախտ ընկնել։  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ժող հոգու մասին ինչ-որ մեկը կուզենա  լսել,հոգեբանի և հոգեբուժից,այստեղ տպեմ,կամ առանձին թեմա...


Ասի  ձեր կարծիքը իմանամ,դե որ չեք ուզում հենց  դրա համար  կդնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

> Մենք չենք տեսնում  նաև ռադիոալիքները, այլ գալարկտիկաները և այլն։ Ուրեմն չպե՞տք է ուսումնասիրենք դրանք։ Կարծեմ այդպիսի մտածողությունը միջնադարում էր ընդունված։ Աստծուն ևս աչքով չես տեսնում։ 
>   Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այնուամենայնիվ դու էլ ես մտածում թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետ ու հույս ունես դրախտ ընկնել։


Ստուրագրում եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

> Մենք չենք տեսնում  նաև ռադիոալիքները, այլ գալարկտիկաները և այլն։ Ուրեմն չպե՞տք է ուսումնասիրենք դրանք։ Կարծեմ այդպիսի մտածողությունը միջնադարում էր ընդունված։ Աստծուն ևս աչքով չես տեսնում։ 
>   Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այնուամենայնիվ դու էլ ես մտածում թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո ու հույս ունես դրախտ ընկնել։


Այ քեզ անկապ համեմատություն :Fool:  թե ինչ կապ ուներ ռադիոալիքները........ :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ քեզ անկապ համեմատություն թե ինչ կապ ուներ ռադիոալիքները........


Շատ մեծ կապ ուներ: Իմ կարծիքով, համեմատությունը շատ էլ տեղին է:
Մի՞թե դու հավատում ես միայն այն բաների գոյությանը, ինչ տեսնում ու շոշափում ես: :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

Ոչ հենց կակրազ ես այտ եմ ասում որ չպետք է հավատալ միայն այն բաներին որոնք մենք տեսնում ենք. չե մենք իրար չենք հասկանում ել չեմ շարունակի

----------


## Արշակ

_«Մահվան մասին մտածելիս ես լիովին հանգիստ եմ, որովհետև խորապես համոզված եմ, որ մեր Ոգին էակ է, որի բնությունը մնում է անխախտ, և որը գործելու է անընդհատ ու հավերժ»։_
Վ. Գյոթե

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ճամփորդ

Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թե ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Ես եղել եմ, կա՜մ, կըլինեմ հար ու հավետ, ի՜նչ կա որ,
Հազար էսպես ձևեր փոխեմ,ձևը խաղ է անցավոր,
Ես միշտ հոգի, տիեզերքի մեծ հոգու հետ, ի՜նչ կա որ։
*Հ. Թումանյան*

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ճամփորդ

Հոգին չի մեռնում։ Մարմինը թողած երկրային փոսում
Թափառում է նա Տիեզերական Լաբիրինթոսում։
Անցնում է բոլոր ճամփաները սուտ ու անբեր երկրի,–
Որ պայծառ, մաքուր, դարձերից հետո,– Քո գրկում բերկրի։
Բայց ե՞րբ կհասնի հոգիս, որպես սեգ, սրբացած մի զոհ,–
Մայրամուտային Եզերքը Կապույտ,– լույս եզերքը Քո...
 *Եղիշե Չարենց*

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ճամփորդ

Դու մի օր աչքերդ կփակես, որ ուրիշը քո տեղ գոյանա.
Կգնաս, կանցնես աշխարքից, որ ուրիշը քո տեղ գոյանա։
–Այն դու՛ ես, իմաստու՛ն, այն դու՛,– բայց արդեն դարձած մի ուրիշ.
Հաստատեց, ժխտելով նա քեզ, որ ուրիշը քո տեղ գոյանա։
*Եղիշե Չարենց*

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ճամփորդ

«Կորուստ չկա տիեզերքում–կա անդադրում մի շարժ, որի ընթացքում կերպարանափոխվելով հոսում է ամեն ինչ։ Nauta Dei – պիտի ասեր դիալեկտիկ փիլիսոփան։ Մեռավ՝ չէ նշանակում ոչնչացավ,կորավ, այլ կերպարանափոխվեց, թողնելով իր նյութեղեն անոթը երկրին, ոգին՝ մարդկության։ Չլիներ ոգու անմահությունը՝ չեր լինի նրա կատարելության ձգտումը, նրա առաջընթացը, որի ճամբու վրա ամեն մի խորհող էակի կյանքը միառաջաքայլ է։ Եթե էապես գոյություն ունենար մահը՝ հավիտենական կորստի իմաստով, չեր ապրի մարդկության անցյալը, որին կրթնելու կարիք է զգում եկող ու անցնող ամեն մի սերունդ։
Լիներ մահը՝ անցյալը կլիներ մեռյալ, իբրև մի խավարչտին գիշեր, իբրև մի անդունդ դատարկ և անխոս...
Մահ չկա՛, կորուստ չկա տիեզերքում, կա աստիճանական ոգիացումը նյութի, ոգու անվերջ զարգացում, կարարելագործում կա»։
*Գարեգին Նժդեհ* («Բանտային գրառումներ», Հատընտիր, էջ 271)

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012), Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Esmeralda

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞....
Իսկ հետո *ՎԵՐՋ*

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կա ավելի սարսափելի մահ, քան այն, որը տանում է մարդկային կյանքը: Մահ կյանքում, ընկերների, շրջապատի համար: Սրանից սարսափելի բան չկա: Հետևաբար - ՄԱՀ–ՍԱՐՍԱՓ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց քո ասածը տվյալ թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ։ :Wink:  Անմիջապես երևաց, որ թեման ընդհանրապես չես կարդացել, դե, սկզբի մասին էլ չեմ ասում։  :Tongue:

----------


## Kristin

Մահը բոլորը  ճաշակել են ու ելի պիտի ճաշակեն մինչև չգա վարջը...
Մահից հետո ՞ ճիշտ հարց է ...
Բոլորը ովքեր  կլինիկական մահ են տարել պատմում են  2 ճանապարհի մասին. 1-տեղը շատ մութա ու մահու  :Sad:  չափ սարսափա.   մյուս տեղում :Smile:   լույսա և հիասքանչ գեղեցկություն. որ ճանապարհն ենք մենք ընտրում 
ես այս վերջերս նայեցի մի ֆիլմ  "збижавщый из ада" լավ ֆիլմա կարող եք դուք էլ նայել  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

> Մահը բոլորը  ճաշակել են


 դու է՞լ :LOL:   ես հլը չեմ ճաշակել :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Guest

Մահ... և վերջ՝ կյանքը անիմաստ ա՛: :Angry2:  

Ինչպես ասած մի խելոք մարդ, ափսոս չեմ հիշում նրա անունը, կյանքը դա հիվանդություն է, որը փոխանցվում է սեռական ճանապարհով :Wink:

----------


## Kristin

> դու է՞լ  ես հլը չեմ ճաշակել


ես էլ. դու էլ մի օր ճաշակելու ենք    :Tongue:

----------


## Angelina

Իմ կարծիքով, դեռ ոչ ոք չի կարողացել պարզել, թե արդյո՞ք մահից հետո կյանք կա:  Ասեմ, որ շատ լավ կլիներ, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անմահ լինեին:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ուլուանա լավ թեմա ես բացել, 90 տոկոսով համամիտ եմ, հոգին չի կարող մեռնել քանի որ հոգին էներգիա է իսկ էներգիան չի վերածվում ոչնչի, եսել եմ հավատում որ մահից հետո մենք ծնվում ենք ուրիշ մարմնի մեջ, բայց նախորդ կյանքը չենք հիշում, բայց ստեղ մի բայց կա, ուղակի նորից ծնվել նույն հնարավորություններով ու ապրել չեմ կարծում թե իմաստ կունենար, ինձ թվում է  ըստ մեր ապրած կյանքի մենք կամ ծնվում ենք նույն մակարդակի մարդ էտ նշանակումա որ նախորդ կյանքում չենք ապրել նենց ոնց որ պետք էր(չափանիշները չգիտեմ), կամ ավելի բարձր մակարդակի ու հնարավորություների ենք տիրապետում, բայց մենք էս կյանքում միևնույն է մեռնում ենք քանի որ հետո չենք հիշելու էս կյանքը, չնայած հնարավորա տեսնենք ինչ-որ մակարդակի հասնելուց հետո, էս թեմաներով Ռիչարդ Բախը լավ գիրք ունի կարդա անպայման Ուլուանա եթե չես կարդացել <<Ջոնաթան Լիվինգստոն անունով ճայը>>:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Arisol

Zevs666, դե իմ ասածն էլ ա էլի էդ (Ուլուանայի գրածը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց գիտեմ, որ նման մի բան էր…):

----------


## Երվանդ

> Zevs666, դե իմ ասածն էլ ա էլի էդ (Ուլուանայի գրածը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց գիտեմ, որ նման մի բան էր…):


Դե 11 էջ էր սաղ չկարդացի ով ինչա գրել, սկզբի էջն եմ մենակ կարդացել :Smile:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Օրինակ ես սենց եմ մտածում 
մարդու հիմնական հիշողությունը ուղեղնա ապահովվում, սա փաստա 
ու հիմա եկեք պատկերացնենք եթե ուղեղը անջատվումա (մահանումա) մարմնի հետ միասին մնումա հոգի ասածը (կամ տարբեր ձևեր են անվանում ետ սուբստանցիան)
ու ինչ կյանքի մասինա խոսքը, եթե հոգին ոչինչ չի հիշելու, որ հետո համեմատելու բան ունենա, չէ-որ մենք ամեն բան անվանումները, պատկերները համեմատելով ենք ընկալում ու ճանաչում 
եսքանից հետո եզրակացնում եմ եթե անգամ գոյություն ունի մահից հետո կյանք(ժամանակ-տարածություն), ապա մենք մեկա չենք հիշելու ու պետք էլ չի վախենալ դրանից  :Tongue: 
ինչ կարող է անել համակարգիչը առանձ վինչի ու օզու-ի
ի դեպ սրանք ես պատահական չեմ ասում համակարգիչը շատ մոտա սարքված մարդու հիշողության, ընկալման և արտածման համակարգի հետ :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Օրինակ ես սենց եմ մտածում 
> մարդու հիմնական հիշողությունը ուղեղնա ապահովվում, սա փաստա 
> ու հիմա եկեք պատկերացնենք եթե ուղեղը անջատվումա (մահանումա) մարմնի հետ միասին մնումա հոգի ասածը (կամ տարբեր ձևեր են անվանում ետ սուբստանցիան)
> ու ինչ կյանքի մասինա խոսքը, եթե հոգին ոչինչ չի հիշելու, որ հետո համեմատելու բան ունենա, չէ-որ մենք ամեն բան անվանումները, պատկերները համեմատելով ենք ընկալում ու ճանաչում 
> եսքանից հետո եզրակացնում եմ եթե անգամ գոյություն ունի մահից հետո կյանք(ժամանակ-տարածություն), ապա մենք մեկա չենք հիշելու ու պետք էլ չի վախենալ դրանից 
> ինչ կարող է անել համակարգիչը առանձ վինչի ու օզու-ի
> ի դեպ սրանք ես պատահական չեմ ասում համակարգիչը շատ մոտա սարքված մարդու հիշողության, ընկալման և արտածման համակարգի հետ


Դե հոգին էներգիայա իսկ էներգիան կարողա նաև ինֆորմացիաի կրիչ հանդիսանալ, իսկ ուղեղը հնարավորա հատուկ բաժին ունի որտեղ գրանցվումա նախորդ կյանքից հոգու հետ էկած ինֆորմացիան :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.08.2012)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Դե հոգին էներգիայա իսկ էներգիան կարողա նաև ինֆորմացիաի կրիչ հանդիսանալ, իսկ ուղեղը հնարավորա հատուկ բաժին ունի որտեղ գրանցվումա նախորդ կյանքից հոգու հետ էկած ինֆորմացիան


Հա ես դեմ չեմ քո ասածին, բայց ոնց ապացուցել անապացուցելին 
հետո հոգի են կանչում ու պարզվումա,որ հոգին ոչմիայն ինֆորմացիայա ստանում այլ նաև քո ու իմ ապագան էլ գիտի չէ? :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա ես դեմ չեմ քո ասածին, բայց ոնց ապացուցել անապացուցելին 
> հետո հոգի են կանչում ու պարզվումա,որ հոգին ոչմիայն ինֆորմացիայա ստանում այլ նաև քո ու իմ ապագան էլ գիտի չէ?


Հա արդեն հասել ենք ֆանտաստիկայի ժանր :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

Բայց իմ մոտ սենց մի հարց ա առաջանում… Բոլորիդ ծանոթ ա այն ծեսակատարությունը, որի ընթացքում մի խումբ մարդիկ «հոգի են կանչում» ու կանչում են կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկի «հոգին» ու տարբեր հարցեր են տալիս: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում տվյալ երևույթի մասին: Օրինակ էս երևույթը հակասում ա իմ կարծիքին, թե ինչ ա լինում մահից հետո :Think:  …

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց իմ մոտ սենց մի հարց ա առաջանում… Բոլորիդ ծանոթ ա այն ծեսակատարությունը, որի ընթացքում մի խումբ մարդիկ «հոգի են կանչում» ու կանչում են կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկի «հոգին» ու տարբեր հարցեր են տալիս: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում տվյալ երևույթի մասին: Օրինակ էս երևույթը հակասում ա իմ կարծիքին, թե ինչ ա լինում մահից հետո …


Եթե հավաքվում կանչում են էտ հլը չի նշանակում որ հոգինել լսում ու գալիսա :Smile:  , էտ անկապ երեխական խաղա :Smile:  
Բայց եթե նույնիսկ իրոք տենց լիներ, կարաիր սենց բացատրեիր, տվյալ ոգու(որին կանչում են) մարմինը էտ պահին քնած է, իսկ երբ մենք քնած ենք չգիտենք ինչա կատարվում ոգու հետ մի գուցե էթում ֆռֆռումա :LOL:  , դե էտ կանչողների ձեննել լսումա ասումա եթամ տենամ երեխեքն ինչ են ասում :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

> Եթե հավաքվում կանչում են էտ հլը չի նշանակում որ հոգինել լսում ու գալիսա , էտ անկապ երեխական խաղա 
> Բայց եթե նույնիսկ իրոք տենց լիներ, կարաիր սենց բացատրեիր, տվյալ ոգու(որին կանչում են) մարմինը էտ պահին քնած է, իսկ երբ մենք քնած ենք չգիտենք ինչա կատարվում ոգու հետ մի գուցե էթում ֆռֆռումա , դե էտ կանչողների ձեննել լսումա ասումա եթամ տենամ երեխեքն ինչ են ասում


Ես կենդանի մարդկանց «հոգու» մասին չեմ ասում, այլ արդեն մահացած…

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես կենդանի մարդկանց «հոգու» մասին չեմ ասում, այլ արդեն մահացած…


Հա բայց մենք ասինք որ հոգին չի մահանում, էտ մահացած մարդու ոգին արդեն ուրիշ մարմնի մեջա, իսկ էտ ուրիշ մարմիննել քնածա, բայց քանի որ ուղեղում հիշողության հատուկ բաժին կա, ուրեմն հոգին հիշումա իր նախորդ անունները

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Հա բայց մենք ասինք որ հոգին չի մահանում, էտ մահացած մարդու ոգին արդեն ուրիշ մարմնի մեջա, իսկ էտ ուրիշ մարմիննել քնածա, բայց քանի որ ուղեղում հիշողության հատուկ բաժին կա, ուրեմն հոգին հիշումա իր նախորդ անունները


Զեվս դու ես ինչ խառն ես  :Wink:  
դու տանում ես հոգիների փոխակերպմանը իսկ դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա, գնում ենք բուդայականությանը?
ու հետո կարծում եմ իրանց համար մեկա թե ում հոգինա ես մարդ գիտեմ (կին) իրա կենդանի ամուսնու հոգին էր կանչել  ու նա էլ լուրջ դեմքով լիքը բաներ էր ասել վախենալու. ետ մինչև են պահը երբ ես փրկեցի սիտուացիան, ոչնչացնելով  ամեն մի հավատք դեպի մեդիումները :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Նայելով ավատարիդ նկարին՝ մահվան մասին խոսելն արդեն ավելորդ է:


ես մահվան մասին չեմ խոսում, ես խոսում եմ նրանից հետո-ի մասին, նկարը ինձ էլ գրավվեց ու հայտնվեց ստեղ 
ու չիմացանք թե ինչպես :Blush:

----------


## Quadro

Մահից հետո կյանք կա , Պապուս հոգին ա ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Bacteria

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ... 
> 
> Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 
> 
> 	Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։	
> Հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ գիտափորձերի արդյունքների, ինչպես նաև զանազան փաստերի վրա՝ այժմ արդեն կարելի է վստահաբար պնդել հոգու գոյության մասին, այն մասին, որ կյանքը չի սկսվում ծնունդով և չի ավարտվում մահով։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը վերամարմնավորումների շղթայի՝ անոչնչանալի թաղանթի մշտական նորացման մասին է։ Այդ մասին նախկինում խոսել են նաև ճանաչված հեղինակությունները։ Օրինակ, Վոլտերը նշել է. «Երկու անգամ ծնվելն ավելի զարմանալի չէ, քան մեկ անգամը. բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ ենթարկված է վերածննդի օրենքին»։ Կամ, Ա. Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Գիտությունը չի կարող բացարձակ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերել հավերժական վերադարձի գաղափարի դեմ»։ 
> 
> Վերամարմնավորման տեսությունը հստակ հիմնավորում է ստանում հատկապես այն սեանսների ժամանակ, որոնք իրականանում են մարդուն քնի և արթնության միջև գտնվող վիճակի մեջ ընկղմելու մեթոդով, որ առանձնակի դրսևորվում է ինտուիցիան։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդն ընկալում է իրականությունը, միաժամանակ նրա գիտակցության մեջ հայտնվում են անցյալի նույնքան վառ տեսարաններ։
> Մարմնավորումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հոգևոր աշխարհում անձի գտնվելը կախված է երկրային կյանքի արդյունքներից, երբ ամեն մի արարք կամ միտք պայմանավորում է կոնկրետ հետևանքները (պատճառահետևանքային օրենք)։ Բնության մեջ չկան պարգևներ կամ պատիժներ, գոյություն ունի միայն պատճառ և հետևանք։ Հանճարները կամ գերշնորհալի երեխաները ոչ թե աստվածային շնորհների օրինակ են, այլ նախորդ կյանքում համառ աշխատանքի արդյունք։ Այս կյանքում հանդիպող բոլոր հանգամանքները առանց բացառության մեր նախկին գործողությունների արդյունք են, այսինքն՝ մենք ապրում ենք այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնք ինքներս ենք նախապատրաստել։ Իրենց հերթին մեր ներկայիս արարքները ձևավորում են ապագա կյանքի պայմանները։
> ...


Ես կարդացի քո զեկույցի միայն սկիզբը և համաձայն չեմ հոգու գոյության մտքիդ հետ, առավել ևս, որ deja view  ֆենոմենը կապում ես դրա հետ...
Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովը բացատրում է այդ փաստը մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակից ելնելով:Նա գտնում էր, որ մարդը հոգնած ժամանակ յուրաքանչյուր ազդակ [B]կարող[B] է ընկալել որպես ծանոթ...(կոպիտ ասած :Ok:  )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես համաձայն եմ դեժավյուի նման մեկնաբանության հետ, բայց դա չի ժխտում հոգու գոյությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կարդացի քո զեկույցի միայն սկիզբը և համաձայն չեմ հոգու գոյության մտքիդ հետ, առավել ևս, որ deja view  ֆենոմենը կապում ես դրա հետ...
> Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովը բացատրում է այդ փաստը մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակից ելնելով:Նա գտնում էր, որ մարդը հոգնած ժամանակ յուրաքանչյուր ազդակ [B]կարող[B] է ընկալել որպես ծանոթ...(կոպիտ ասած )


Լավ, հասկացանք, դեժավյուն հոգու վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր, բայց դա մի կողմ թողնենք։ Իմ գրածը միայն դրա մասին չէր, և, ինչպես Բյուրակնը նկատեց, դա ամենևին էլ չի ժխտում հոգու գոյությունը, իսկ ես կավելացնեմ՝ հոգու վերամարմնավորումը։  :Tongue:

----------


## ihusik

> Ես կարդացի քո զեկույցի միայն սկիզբը և համաձայն չեմ հոգու գոյության մտքիդ հետ, առավել ևս, որ deja view  ֆենոմենը կապում ես դրա հետ...
> Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովը բացատրում է այդ փաստը մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակից ելնելով:Նա գտնում էր, որ մարդը հոգնած ժամանակ յուրաքանչյուր ազդակ [B]կարող[B] է ընկալել որպես ծանոթ...(կոպիտ ասած )





> Ուլուանա-ի խոսքերից. Լավ, հասկացանք, դեժավյուն հոգու վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր, բայց դա մի կողմ թողնենք։


Ես զարմանում եմ, որ ՈՒլուանան այդպես հեշտ զիջել է դիրքերն ու լսելով Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովի անունը համաձայնվել, որ դեժավյուն հոգու վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր... իսկ եթե ես Պլատոնովի փոխարեն Պլատոնի անունն ու հեղինակությունը մեջ բերե՞մ... :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես զարմանում եմ, որ ՈՒլուանան այդպես հեշտ զիջել է դիրքերն ու լսելով Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովի անունը համաձայնվել, որ դեժավյուն հոգու վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր... իսկ եթե ես Պլատոնովի փոխարեն Պլատոնի անունն ու հեղինակությունը մեջ բերե՞մ...


Սպասում եմ, որ մեջբերես։  :Wink:  
Դե, երևի գիտելիքներս չբավարարեցին, որ դեժավյուի ու վերամարմնավորման կապը հիմնավորեմ, դրա համար էլ զիջեցի, քանի որ անիմաստ ջուր ծեծել չեմ սիրում։  :Blush:  Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե դու հիմնավորես։  :Smile:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Ողջույն բոլորին...Նախ ասեմ, որ շատ հավանեցի այս կայքն ու նրա մոդերատորների աշխատանքը… Թեմաներն ել շատ հետաքրքիր են ու խորհել տվող: Ինչպես սկսնակ անդամ, ինձ համար քիչ դժվար է արտահայտվել, ու չգիտեմ ինչու որոշեցի առաջինը մասնակցել  հենց այս թեմային: Այն պետք է որ հետաքրքրի ամեն գիտակից մարդու, անգամ, եթե նա այդ մասին բարձրաձայն չասի: Սա զուտ իմ ենթադրությունն է, ու չեմ ուզում մեջբերումներ անել Մեծ մարդկանց գործերից...բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ կա կյանք մահից հետո, այլապես ամեն ինչ կկորցներ իր իմաստը...Ինչու՞ է մարդը իմաստնություն ձեռք բերում հատկապես իր կյանքի վերջում, եթե նրան հնարավորություն չի տրվելու ինչ որ մի ժամանակ, ինչ-որ մի տեղ օգտագործել այն: Ոստի ես հակված եմ մտածել, որ տրամաբանական է ընդունել այն միտքը, որ կա կյանք մահից հետո.... :Xeloq:

----------


## electrical_storm

Ռուսերեն մի բան եմ ուզում գրել, Քամեդի Քլաբի սայթում տեսա,շատ դուրս եկավ էս արտահայտությունը՝ я верю в смерть после жизни!

----------


## Armeno

Ֆիզիկայում գոյություն ունի այսպես կոչված ջերմադինամիկայի առաջին որենք,ըստ որի էներգիան  չի ստեղծվում ոչնչից և չի անհետանում,այն միայն փոխակերպվում է մի տեսակից մյուսը,և, քանի որ կարծում եմ` չեք կասկածում,որ մարդը որոշ առումով նաև էներգիա է,ապա նա չի կարող ուղակի կորչել,որևէ կերպ պարտադիր պետք է վերարտադրվի,լինի դա հոգու կերպարով թե այլ կերպ :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Նախ որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ի՞նչ է հոգին ու մահանու՞մ է արդյոք հոգին ֆիզիկական մարմնի մահվան հետ միասին, պետք է պատկերացնենք, թե ի՞նչ տեղ է այն գրավում մարդու ողջ կառուցվածքում: Եվ այսպես, *մարդը բաղկացած է՝ 1.ֆիզիկական մարմնից 2.հոգուց և 3.Ոգուց* (սրանք ևս բաղկացած են տարբեր մասերից, բայց այստեղ շատ չմանրամասնելու համար չեմ ներկայացնի): 1.ֆիզիկական մարմնի ծննդյան ու մահվան ֆիզիոլոգիական կողմի մասին երևի թե շատերը գիտեն, բայց թե հոգին ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր ու հրաշալի կերպ է միանում իր այդ մարմնի հետ ու հետո հրաժեշտ տալիս նրան, շատ ու շատ քչերն են տեղյակ... 3.Ոգին, դա մեր մեջ Աստվածայինի մի մասնիկն է, Անհատականացված Աստվածայինի մի մասնիկը մեր մեջ, որով մենք ինքներս ձեռք ենք բերում անմահություն և հենց դա էլ հանդիսանում է մեր Իսկական Էությունը, որը անցնում է մի մարմնավորումից մյուսը՝ տալով մարդուն կատարելագործվելու հնարավորություն (որը հնարավոր է միայն ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ու հենց դա էլ մղում է հոգիներին նոր մարմնավորումների), բայց սովորաբար (2) հոգում է գտնվում մեր գիտակցությունն ու ինքնագիտակցությունը (երբ մենք ասում ենք "ես")՝ չնայած ինչպես ասեցի մեր Իսկական "Ես"-ը մեր Ոգին է: Եվ այն պայքարը, որ կա մարդու մեջ, դա հոգու, գիտակցության կողմից, ընտրության, երկընտրանքի արդյունքում է կատարվում՝ մի կողմից մարմնական ցանկությունների, կրքերի ու բնազդների, մյուս կողմից Ոգու բարձրագույն ձգտումների, բարոյականության ու Աստվածայինին ծառայելու միջև տեղի ունեցող պայքարն է մեր գիտակցականում, հոգեկանում արտացոլվում: Հոգին՝ գտնվելով այս երկուսի՝ ֆիզիկական մարմնի ու Ոգու, միջև, վերապրտոմ է մարդու ֆիզիկական մահը, տեղափոխվում իրեն համապատասխան "նուրբ աշխարհ", ուր նրա ցածրագույն մասը որոշ ժամանակ հետո ևս մահանում է (տարալուծվում այդ ոլորտի մեջ), իսկ հոգու բարձրագույն ձեռքբերումներն անցնում ու հարստացնում են մեր Ոգու Անհատական կուտակումները և հետևաբար ամեն մի նոր մարմնավորում դա մի քայլ առաջխաղացում է էվոլուցիոն սանդղակում: Եվ այդ ճանապարհով էլ տեղի է ունենում մարդու կատարելագործումը: Բայց եթե մարդ, իր տվյալ մարմնավորման (1 կյանքի) ընթացքում չի ունենում և ոչ մի կուտակում ու առաջխաղացում, ապա այդ կյանքը նրա համար չեղյալ է համարվում (տես այդ մասին կատարած գրառումս "Ի՞նչ  է Աստվածաշունչը" թեմայում առակի մեկնաբանության հետ կապված...)

Ընդունված է մահացածի 7-րդ կամ 40-րդ օրը նշել ու դա կապ ունի վերը ասածիս հետ, երբ հոգին հեռանում է մի այլ աշխարհ... Չնայած հասկանում եմ, որ այսքան կարճ չէի կարող հասկանալի ու պարզ ներկայացնեի այդ ամենը, բայց կարծում եմ որոշ բաներ պարզ դարձավ, թե ինչպես եմ պատկերացնում այդ ամենը, որը իմ ստեղծածը չէ, այլ դարերից եկող ու հավերժ ներկա, միայն պետք է փնտրել այն ու իմանալ, թե որտեղ փնտրել...

Դեժավյուն ու համակրանք ու հակակրանք երևույթներն (որոնց մասին հոգեբանությունում կան միայն տեսակետներ ու կարծիքներ) ուղիղ կապված են անցյալ մեր կյանքի ու նրանում համապատասխան մարդկանց կամ երևույթների հետ մեր դրական կամ բացասական առնչության ու դրանց ներկայում մեր վայրկենական ու ակամա ներքին ընկալման հետ:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դեժավյուն ու համակրանք ու հակակրանք երևույթներն (որոնց մասին հոգեբանությունում կան միայն տեսակետներ ու կարծիքներ) ուղիղ կապված են անցյալ մեր կյանքի ու նրանում համապատասխան մարդկանց կամ երևույթների հետ մեր դրական կամ բացասական առնչության ու դրանց ներկայում մեր վայրկենական ու ակամա ներքին ընկալման հետ:


Հուսիկ, հետաքրքիր էր բացատրությունդ, բայց դեժավյուի հետ կապված ես ավելի շատ տեղեկատվության էի սպասում...  :Rolleyes:  Օրինակ՝ շատերն են անհիմն համարում վերամարմնավորման ու դեժավյուի կապը՝ դա բացատրելով նրանով, որ եթե նույնիսկ հոգին տարբեր մարմնավորումներ է ունենում, ապա մի՞թե նախորդ կյանքում նույն առօրեական երևույթը կարող էր նրա հետ պատահած լինել ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույնությամբ... Ի՞նչ իմաստ կունենար դա։ Առօրեական եմ ասում, որովհետև փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դեժավյուի դեպքերը շատ հաճախ ինչ-որ լուրջ, կարևոր բաներ չեն լինում, այլ շատ սովորական, համենայնդեպս, այդ պահի համար աննշան ու անէական մանր-մունր բաներ, այսինքն՝ դրանց կրկնվելու մեջ իմաստ տեսնելն ու դա վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն առաջին հայացքից շատ դժվար է։

Չգիտեմ, թե որքանով կարողացա բացատրել, թե ինձ կոնկրետ ինչ է հետաքրքրում այս հարցում, բայց, հուսով եմ, քո հետագա պատասխանից հետո ավելի պարզ կդառնա ամեն ինչ։  :Smile:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Չամուռ

*Մոդերատորական։* *Գրառումը ջնջված է թեմայի նկատմամբ անլուրջ ու ծաղրական վերաբերմունք պարունակելու պատճառով։*

----------


## Philosopher

Սկզբունքորեն որևէ մարդու չպետք է հետաքրքրի, թե ինչ նրան սպասում մահից հետո, եթե նա հասկանում է, թե ինչ է մահը: Մահը մոռացման մեծ ակտ է, որը պարտադրվում է յուրաքանչյուր հոգու մի ընդհանուր օրենքի համապատասխան: Իսկ այդ ակտից հետո մարդն այլևս այն չէ, ինչ նա էր կյանքում, մինչ մահը, այսինքն` նա չգիտի և չունի, ոչինչ, ինչ նա ուներ, երբ կենդանի էր` սեր, համակրանք, կապվածություն, ատելություն և այլն, հետևաբար նրա հետաքրքրությունը, թե ինչ է լինելու իր հետ, հորինած մտահոգություն է. իրականում նրա հետ որևէ բան լինել չի կարող, նա` որպես մարդ, ավարտվում է մահով, իսկ թե որպես հոգի ինչ է լինելու, դա արդեն կարևոր չէ, քանզի նրա հոգին շատ քիչ բանով է տարբերվելու այլ հոգիներից, մինչդեռ որպես մարդ նա տարբերվում էր բոլորից և դա հրաշալի էր...
Ընդհանրապես, մարդ լինելը երջանկություն է, իսկ անմահ հոգի ունենալը թելադրված պարտավորություն:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ տխրեցի Philosopher-ի կարծիքը կարդալով…
Այնուամենայնիվ, կարծում եմ, նա հետաքրքիր ու մտածելու տեղիք տվող բաներ ասաց: Արժե մտածել…
Ես դեռ չեմ կարողացել կողմնորոշվել այս հարցում, դեռ չունեմ սեփական կարծիք ու մոտեցում, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում բոլորիդ գրառումները: Գուցե մի բան հասկանա՞մ:
Ուլուանան այնպիսի փաստարկված մեկնաբանություններ էր արել, որ, իհարկե, ավելի հակված եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին հավատալ, քան որևէ այլ տարբերակի: Թեպետ, ըստ իս, դա էլ իմաստալից չի դարձնի կյանքը: Համենայն դեպս *իմ* կյանքը:

P.S.
*I DON`T BELIEVE IN REINCARNATION
I DIDN`T DO THAT IN MY FORMER LIFE EITHER*
_Loesje_

----------


## ihusik

> Սկզբունքորեն որևէ մարդու չպետք է հետաքրքրի, թե ինչ նրան սպասում մահից հետո, եթե նա հասկանում է, թե ինչ է մահը: Մահը մոռացման մեծ ակտ է, որը պարտադրվում է յուրաքանչյուր հոգու մի ընդհանուր օրենքի համապատասխան: Իսկ այդ ակտից հետո մարդն այլևս այն չէ, ինչ նա էր կյանքում, մինչ մահը, այսինքն` նա չգիտի և չունի, ոչինչ, ինչ նա ուներ, երբ կենդանի էր` սեր, համակրանք, կապվածություն, ատելություն և այլն, հետևաբար նրա հետաքրքրությունը, թե ինչ է լինելու իր հետ, հորինած մտահոգություն է. իրականում նրա հետ որևէ բան լինել չի կարող, նա` որպես մարդ, ավարտվում է մահով, իսկ թե որպես հոգի ինչ է լինելու, դա արդեն կարևոր չէ, քանզի նրա հոգին շատ քիչ բանով է տարբերվելու այլ հոգիներից, մինչդեռ որպես մարդ նա տարբերվում էր բոլորից և դա հրաշալի էր...
> Ընդհանրապես, մարդ լինելը երջանկություն է, իսկ անմահ հոգի ունենալը թելադրված պարտավորություն:


Սկսեմ վերջից. Մարդը հենց երջանիկ է իր անմահ Ոգով՝ այն Լույսով, որը նրան դարձնում է բանական ու բարոյական էակ, այլապես առանց դրանց նա մարդ չէր լինի, այլ կմնար էվոլուցիոն սանդղակի մի աստիճան ներքևում, որպես կենդանի. ուստի մարդկանց այդքան փափագած երջանկությունը հենց իրենց իսկական, անմահ Էության՝ Ոգու մեջ է, ուր մարդիկ չեն փնտրում իրենց այդքան փափագածն ու երազածը, այլ փնտրում են հազար ու մի այլ տեղ ու բնականաբար չեն գտնում: Մարդիկ փափագում են գտնել *ջերմացնող ուրախություն ու սեր*, բայց քանի որ չեն փնտրում դրանք Ոգու մեջ, այլ նրանից ցածր գտնվող ոլորտներում, ուստի դրանց փոխարեն գտնում են սոսկ *այրող հաճույքներ ու կիրք:* :Think:  


> նա` որպես մարդ, ավարտվում է մահով, իսկ թե որպես հոգի ինչ է լինելու, դա արդեն կարևոր չէ


 Այս միտքդ պարզ չհասկացա. դու գտնում ես, որ կյանքի ընթացքում մարդ հոգի՞ ունի ու այդ հոգին նա ինքը՝ մարդը չէ՞, այլ նրանից առանձին մի բա՞ն և հետևաբար երբ մարդ մահանում է, նրա հոգին չի՞ մահանում, բայց քանի որ այդ մարդը կապ չունի՞ իր հոգու հետ էլ ինչի՞ մտածենք թե ի՞նչ է լինում իր հոգու հետ, եթե դա հենց մարդը չէ, իսկ մարդը, որը նրա հոգին չէր որ հեռացավ, այլ նրա, հավանաբար, մարմինը՝ մահացած է: Կպորձե՞ս բացատրել թե ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր, գուցե ե՞ս եմ սխալ հասկացել:




> Հուսիկ, հետաքրքիր էր բացատրությունդ, բայց դեժավյուի հետ կապված ես ավելի շատ տեղեկատվության էի սպասում...  Օրինակ՝ շատերն են անհիմն համարում վերամարմնավորման ու դեժավյուի կապը՝ դա բացատրելով նրանով, որ եթե նույնիսկ հոգին տարբեր մարմնավորումներ է ունենում, ապա մի՞թե նախորդ կյանքում նույն առօրեական երևույթը կարող էր նրա հետ պատահած լինել ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույնությամբ... Ի՞նչ իմաստ կունենար դա։ Առօրեական եմ ասում, որովհետև փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դեժավյուի դեպքերը շատ հաճախ ինչ-որ լուրջ, կարևոր բաներ չեն լինում, այլ շատ սովորական, համենայնդեպս, այդ պահի համար աննշան ու անէական մանր-մունր բաներ, այսինքն՝ դրանց կրկնվելու մեջ իմաստ տեսնելն ու դա վերամարմնավորման հետ կապելն առաջին հայացքից շատ դժվար է։


Նախ ասեմ, որ եթե մարդ չի ընդունում վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, ապա նա իրեն զրկում է կյանքում գոյություն ունեցող շատ խնդիրների տրամաբանական ու արդարացի բացատրություն գտնելուց, օրինակ այնպիսի խնդիրների ինչպիսիք են՝ կյանքի ու անհատական տվյալ հոգու էվոլուցիային ձգտելու անհրաժեշտության իմաստը, մարդկանց միջև ի ծնե առկա հնարավորությունների, գիտելիքների, տաղանդների, կարողությունների, առողջության... անհամապատասխան և ոչ հավասարաչափ բաշխումը, մեկ կյանքում կատարելության հասնելու անհնարինությունը, շատ մարդկանց իրենց անցյալ կյանքերից դրվագներ կամ ամբողջը  հիշելու խնդիրների բացատրությունը... և այլն... Այս ամենն ու նմանատիպ շատ հարցեր արդարացի լուծում են գտնում, երբ բացատրում ենք այն պատճառ- հետևանքի ու վարամարմնավորման շնորհիվ, այլապես պետք է քննադատենք Աստծուն նրա անարդար լինելու մեջ, ինչը չի անի մի մարդ, որը գիտի վերը նշածս օրենքների մասին: 



> Bacteria-ի խոսքից -  ...համաձայն չեմ հոգու գոյության մտքիդ հետ, առավել ևս, որ deja view ֆենոմենը կապում ես դրա հետ... Խորհրդային ականավոր հոգեբան Կ.Պլատոնովը բացատրում է այդ փաստը մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակից ելնելով: Նա գտնում էր, որ մարդը հոգնած ժամանակ յուրաքանչյուր ազդակ կարող է ընկալել որպես ծանոթ...(կոպիտ ասած )


Դեժավյուն, ճիշտ էր նշել մեր ընկերը՝ բացատրելով հոգեբան Պլատոնովի հետազոտություններով, որ սովորաբար առաջանում է, երբ մարդը չի ցուցաբերում մեծ զգացմունքային կամ մտածական ակտիվություն, ասես լռության մեջ, որի ժամանակ և սովորաբար այցելում է Ճշմարտությունը, բայց այ մեխանիզմը, թե ինչպե՞ս է դա տեղի ունենում և ի՞նչ պատճառով, կփորձեմ իմ իմացած կարծիքն ասեմ: Նախ այս հարցը քննարկելիս բացի վերամարմնավորումից պետք է հիշենք քարմայի (պատճառ- հետևանքի կամ հատուցման կամ ճակատագրի) օրենքի մասին, որն ուղիղ կապ ունի և եթե կարելի է այսպես կոչել վերամարմնավորման գործի գցող մեխանիզմն է հանդիսանում և այդ կարման կամ մեր ճակատագիրը կա մեր մեջ, որով մենք ձգում ենք այս կամ այն իրադարձությանը կամ մարդուն և սրա հետ կապված պետք է տարբերենք  դեժավյու և կանխազգացում երևույթների տարբերությունը: 

Օրինակով նախ ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի միտքս. ասենք դուք առանց ոչ մի տեսական կամ տրամաբանության օգնությամբ կատարված հետևության պատճառի զգում եք, որ հիմա այս մարդը ձեզ կզանգահարի ու մի քանի վայրկյան անց հենց նույն մարդը զանգահարում է, կամ մի զգացողություն կա ձեզ մոտ, որ ուր որ է կհանդիպեք փողոցում ձեր այս ինչ ծանոթին ու անսպասելի կերպով հանդիպում եք նույնիսկ այտեղ, որտեղ չէիք էլ սպասում, բայց այդ պահից մի քանի վայրկյան կամ րոպե առաջ զգացել էիք որ կտեսնեք, կամ երբ զգում եք, որ հիմա այսպիսի մի բան կկատարվի ու կատարվում է ակամա - սրանք բոլորն էլ մեր մեջ եղած այդ ինֆորմացիայի (որոշ դեպքերում անցյալ կյանքից որպես ճակատագիր եկող որոշ դեպքերում էլ ոչ այդպիսիք) մեր կանխազգացողություններն են, այն ինֆորմացիայի ակամա ընկալումը, երբ մենք հանկարծակի զգում ենք դա: Նույն բանն է տեղի ունենում և դեժավյուի ժամանակ, միայն թե այս դեպքում մարդ ապրում է նույն զգացողությունը ինչ նա ունեցել էր անցյալում (նաև անցյալ կյանք/եր/ում) հենց այդ պահին վերհիշելով իր մեջ եղած այն ինֆորմացիան (ճակատագրով նախատեսված կամ ոչ այդպիսին), որ նա ունեցել է նմանատիպ զգացողություն անցյալում ու ասես հենց նույնությամբ վերապրում է այն կրկին: 

Այս առումով կարելի է հիշել նաև մեր ժողովրդական խոսքից. <<Մեր բախտը մեզ հետ է>> և լինում են պահեր, երբ մարդ հենց այդ պահին կամ նախապես զգում է դա և ներքին լռությունն էլ օգնում է մեր միջի այդ ձայնը լսելուն:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

Մարդու մասին գիտությունը բավականին բարդ է և բազմակողմանի: Իհարկե, կարելի  է խոսել մարդու երեք մարմինների՝ մարմին, ոգի, հոգի, հետո՝ աստրալ ու մենտալ, հետո սկսել թվարկել չակրաները, այս ամենը ինձ ավելի քան լավ հայտնի է, սակայն երբ խոսվում է մարդու երջանկության մասին, այստեղ այդ գիտելիքին վկայակոչելով՝ մենք սպանում ենք կենդանի կյանքի այն բողբոջը, որը մեր գիտակցականության սառը շնչից միայն կարող է ոչնչանալ: Կենդանի կյանքը միշտ ավելին է ու ավելի արժեքավոր է, քան քո ու իմ կիսաքրիստոնեական, կիսավեդիստական, կիսակրոնագիտական ու մի քիչ էլ էքզիստենիցիալիստական դատողությունները, թեև իսկապես մեծ է գայթակղությունը կյանքի աղբյուրը փնտրել հենց այդպիսի դատողություններում ու համակարգերում: Երջանիկ կարելի համարել այն մարդուն, որը երջանիկ է որպես մարդ, որի և՛ հոգևոր, և՛ ֆիզիկական պահանջմունքները բավարաված են՝ առանց դրանց արհեստական հակադրության: Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգու անմահության խնդրին, իհարկե՝ հոգին անմահ է, և, իհարկե, մարդն ունենում է մի քանի կյանքեր, և իհարկե կա մարդու հոգու որոշակի էվոլյուցիոն մակարդակ: Այս ամենը գիտություն է: Սակայն այս գիտությունից այն կողմ կա ևս մեկ գիտություն. դա կյանքի գիտությունն է, որը զգացած յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կասի. ավելի լավ է լինել և մնալ ինքս՝ իմ մտքերով ու զգացմունքներով, իմ փաստացի, մարդկային, շատ մարդկային կեցությամբ, քան թևածել անհասկանալի տարածքներում ու այլևս երբեք չլինել այն, ինչ էի, երբ կենդանի է:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## ihusik

Իսկ ես չէի ասել, թե Ճշմարտության կամ Երջանկության գտնելու համար պետք է հեռանալ կյանքից, բոլորովին և էլ ավելին ուղիղ հակառակը ես կասեմ. հնարավոր չէ հասնել թե՛ Ճշմարտությանը և թե՛ Երջանկությանը հեռանալով կյանքից... Իսկ Ճշմարտության իմացությունը չի սպանում կենդանի կյանքի բողբոջը այլ օգնում է այն գիտակցված, ճիշտ ու իմաստավորված ապրել, ասել է թե երջանիկ լինել, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը...

Այս ամենը կցանկանայի կյանքում լիներ ու ոչ թե կյանքից դուրս կամ միայն խոսքերով.
*Սոկրատես
<<Ես բանտում հասկացա այն, ինչը չէի կարողանում մինչև վերջ մտածել` Սեր: Սիրել բոլորին: Հասկացա, որ ուրիշը` ես եմ; և սիրել նրան>>:
Պլատոն
<<Աշխատելով ուրիշների երջանկության համար, մենք գտնում ենք մեր սեփականը>>:
Թոմազո Կամպանելա
<<Երբ մոռանա աշխարհն "իմն" ու "քոնը" օգտակարի, ազնիվի ու հաճելիի մեջ, հավատում եմ` դրախտ կդառնա կեցությունը...>>*

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

"Կենդանի կյանք" հասկացությունը իմ կողմից կիռառվել է "կյանքից հեռանալ" և "ճշմարտության իմացություն" ձևակերպումներից անդին գոյություն ունեցող հասկացությունների ու երևույթների նոր դաշտը ակնարկելու համար:

----------


## ihusik

:Smile:  Ինձ Աստված այնքան խելք տա, որ ասածդ հասկանամ Philosopher ջան :LOL:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Տիեզերգ

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ... 
> 
> Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 
> 
> 	Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։	
> Հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ գիտափորձերի արդյունքների, ինչպես նաև զանազան փաստերի վրա՝ այժմ արդեն կարելի է վստահաբար պնդել հոգու գոյության մասին, այն մասին, որ կյանքը չի սկսվում ծնունդով և չի ավարտվում մահով։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը վերամարմնավորումների շղթայի՝ անոչնչանալի թաղանթի մշտական նորացման մասին է։ Այդ մասին նախկինում խոսել են նաև ճանաչված հեղինակությունները։ Օրինակ, Վոլտերը նշել է. «Երկու անգամ ծնվելն ավելի զարմանալի չէ, քան մեկ անգամը. բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ ենթարկված է վերածննդի օրենքին»։ Կամ, Ա. Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Գիտությունը չի կարող բացարձակ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերել հավերժական վերադարձի գաղափարի դեմ»։ 
> 
> Վերամարմնավորման տեսությունը հստակ հիմնավորում է ստանում հատկապես այն սեանսների ժամանակ, որոնք իրականանում են մարդուն քնի և արթնության միջև գտնվող վիճակի մեջ ընկղմելու մեթոդով, որ առանձնակի դրսևորվում է ինտուիցիան։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդն ընկալում է իրականությունը, միաժամանակ նրա գիտակցության մեջ հայտնվում են անցյալի նույնքան վառ տեսարաններ։
> Մարմնավորումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հոգևոր աշխարհում անձի գտնվելը կախված է երկրային կյանքի արդյունքներից, երբ ամեն մի արարք կամ միտք պայմանավորում է կոնկրետ հետևանքները (պատճառահետևանքային օրենք)։ Բնության մեջ չկան պարգևներ կամ պատիժներ, գոյություն ունի միայն պատճառ և հետևանք։ Հանճարները կամ գերշնորհալի երեխաները ոչ թե աստվածային շնորհների օրինակ են, այլ նախորդ կյանքում համառ աշխատանքի արդյունք։ Այս կյանքում հանդիպող բոլոր հանգամանքները առանց բացառության մեր նախկին գործողությունների արդյունք են, այսինքն՝ մենք ապրում ենք այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնք ինքներս ենք նախապատրաստել։ Իրենց հերթին մեր ներկայիս արարքները ձևավորում են ապագա կյանքի պայմանները։
> ...


Էս ինչ լավ թեմա ես բացել ապռես, դու շատ լավն ես երևում 
շատ գեղեցիկ աչքեր ունես 
հետաքրքրա եթե հավատանք հոգու տեղաձոխությանը 
դու անցած կյանքում ի՟նչ ես եղել
օրինակ ես նավաշինարար եմ եղել հունաստանցի հիմա էլ մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ նավ սարգեմ, բայց որտեղ լողա  :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

Ուլուանայի թույլտվությամբ, իմ կարծիքն ասեմ. եթե անցյալ կյանքում քո ասածի պես եղել ես հույն նավաշինարար և այդ սերը մնացել է քո մեջ, ապա կարող ես գտնել ուղիներ քո այդ սիրելի գործով շարունեկես զբաղվել, բայց ասեմ որ, բոլորովին անպայման չէ, ինչ արել է մարդ անցյալ կյանքում նույնն էլ անի մնացած բոլորներում: Եթե ոմանք չգիտեն, մի գաղտնիք բացեմ նրանց՝ մեր սիրելի "Դար" Ակումբի ընթերցողների համար. Մոցարտն ու Պուշկինը երկու տարբեր կյանքերում ապրած նույն Անհատականությունն է եղել և հենց Պուշկինը՝ լինելով մեծ միստիկ, ինքն էլ գրում է իր անցյալ կյանքի մասին <<Մոցարտն ու Սալյերին>>  արձակ բանաստեղծությունում (եթե չեմ սխալվում արձակ է): Տեսնում եք՝ երաժշտական մեծ տաղանդը կարող է հաջորդ կյանքում վերափոխվել բանաստեղծական մեծ տաղանդի: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, որ այդ երկուսն էլ մահացել են ոչ իրենց բնական մահով: 

Ես իմ իմացածն եմ ասում ու չեմ համոզում ոչ ոգու, որ հավատան կամ չհավատան այս ամենին... Ես իմ անցյալ կյանքերը չեմ հիշում ու չէի էլ ուզենա հիմա կարողանայի հիշել, քանի որ դա ինձ ավելի կխանգարեր, քան կօգներ... Ուժեղ ու մաքրագույն հոգիներին է տրվում դա լիովին անվնաս իրենց համար (որ չառաջանա գոռոզություն կամ ինքնախղճահարություն, երբ անցյալ կյանքում ասենք մեկն թագավոր է եղել ու ճիշտ չի օգտագործել իրեն տրված իշխանությունն ու հնարավորությունը ու հիմա ասենք հասարակ մի բանվոր է, կամ հակառակը), այլապես նրա այդ իմացության սխալ կիրառումը կարող է վատ կերպով անդրադառնա այդ մարդու ապագա ճակատագրի վրա և բացի այդ մեր ողջ կյանքերի կուտակումներն ու տեղեկությունները մեր Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի մեջ է ու որպեսզի այն ընկալենք ու գիտակցենք, պետք է մաքրենք նախ մեր հոգին (մտքերն ու զգացմունքները) և ճանապարհ բացենք, որ այդ մեր Իսկական Էության Լույսը թափանցի մեր մեջ ու մենք էլ Մի դառնանք Նրա հետ ու Նրա մեջ... :Wink:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Տիեզերգ

> Ուլուանայի թույլտվությամբ, իմ կարծիքն ասեմ. եթե անցյալ կյանքում քո ասածի պես եղել ես հույն նավաշինարար և այդ սերը մնացել է քո մեջ, ապա կարող ես գտնել ուղիներ քո այդ սիրելի գործով շարունեկես զբաղվել, բայց ասեմ որ, բոլորովին անպայման չէ, ինչ արել է մարդ անցյալ կյանքում նույնն էլ անի մնացած բոլորներում: Եթե ոմանք չգիտեն, մի գաղտնիք բացեմ նրանց՝ մեր սիրելի "Դար" Ակումբի ընթերցողների համար. Մոցարտն ու Պուշկինը երկու տարբեր կյանքերում ապրած նույն Անհատականությունն է եղել և հենց Պուշկինը՝ լինելով մեծ միստիկ, ինքն էլ գրում է իր անցյալ կյանքի մասին <<Մոցարտն ու Սալյերին>>  արձակ բանաստեղծությունում (եթե չեմ սխալվում արձակ է): Տեսնում եք՝ երաժշտական մեծ տաղանդը կարող է հաջորդ կյանքում վերափոխվել բանաստեղծական մեծ տաղանդի: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, որ այդ երկուսն էլ մահացել են ոչ իրենց բնական մահով: 
> 
> Ես իմ իմացածն եմ ասում ու չեմ համոզում ոչ ոգու, որ հավատան կամ չհավատան այս ամենին... Ես իմ անցյալ կյանքերը չեմ հիշում ու չէի էլ ուզենա հիմա կարողանայի հիշել, քանի որ դա ինձ ավելի կխանգարեր, քան կօգներ... Ուժեղ ու մաքրագույն հոգիներին է տրվում դա լիովին անվնաս իրենց համար (որ չառաջանա գոռոզություն կամ ինքնախղճահարություն, երբ անցյալ կյանքում ասենք մեկն թագավոր է եղել ու ճիշտ չի օգտագործել իրեն տրված իշխանությունն ու հնարավորությունը ու հիմա ասենք հասարակ մի բանվոր է, կամ հակառակը), այլապես նրա այդ իմացության սխալ կիրառումը կարող է վատ կերպով անդրադառնա այդ մարդու ապագա ճակատագրի վրա և բացի այդ մեր ողջ կյանքերի կուտակումներն ու տեղեկությունները մեր Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի մեջ է ու որպեսզի այն ընկալենք ու գիտակցենք, պետք է մաքրենք նախ մեր հոգին (մտքերն ու զգացմունքները) և ճանապարհ բացենք, որ այդ մեր Իսկական Էության Լույսը թափանցի մեր մեջ ու մենք էլ Մի դառնանք Նրա հետ ու Նրա մեջ...


շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր տողերի համար, բայց մոցարտի մահվան կապակցությամբ ես կարող եմ վիճել 
մոցարտը մահացել է բնական մահով սոլիերին չի սպանել նրան դա գեղարվեստական մոտեցում է 
ես հավաստի աղբյուրներից եմ ասում, կենսագիրներից անգամ նշված չի սոլերիի անունը, որպես մոցարտի կյանքում դեր խաղացող պերսոնաժ
իսկ պուշկինը իրա մասին մեծ կարծիքի էր երբ գրում էր թե ինքը նույն մոցարտն է 
պուշկինն էլ հանճար էր մի մեծ, բայց մոցարտը դա ունիկալ գեր հանճարեղության տեր մարդ 

իսկ թեմային վերաբերվող ասեմ ուզես թե չե անցած կյաքդ քո վրա մեշ ազդեցություն է թողնում մեկա մեկում և մյուսում դու ես կապողը

----------


## ihusik

Չէ, ես չասեցի թե Պուշկինն ասել է, որ ինքը Մոցարտն է եղել, ասեցի որ գրել է այդ մասին, ասես իր անցյալ կյանքը հիշելով: Գուցե այսպես ավելի ճիշտ արտահայտվեցի քան առաջին գրածումս: Իսկ Սալյերիի ու Մոցարտի հարաբերությունների մասին ես չէի ասում միայն Պուշկինի գրքի հիման վրա, այլ որ իրականում նման մեծ դիրք գրավող երաժիշտ ու փառասեր հակառակորդ եղել է Մոցարտի կյանքում... :Smile: 

Իսկ որ անցյալ կյանքերը մեր վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն, դրանում միանշանակ համաձայ եմ քեզ հետ, քանզի ճակատագիր (քարմա) կոչվածը մենք բերում ենք անցյալ կյանքերից ու անմիջական ազդեցություն ունի մեր ներկայի վրա, իսկ ապագան կերտում ենք մենք ներկայում մեր վերաբերմունքով ու քայլերով անցյալից եկող քարմայի հետ հանդիպելիս ներկայում:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Բոլոր նրանց, որքեր կարծում են, թե մահից հետո ամեն ինչ վերջանում է, առաջարկում եմ, որ փորձեք պատկերացնել ձեր ասածը. 
«մարդը մեռավ ու պրծ, էլ ոչինչ չկա։ Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ։ Կար ու հիմա չկա։ Չկան գիտակցությունը, մտքերն ու զգացմունքները…»։ 
Փորձե՛ք, տեսեք ինքներդ ձեր կամ ձեր դիմաց կանգնած մարդկանց մասին տենց բան կարողանու՞մ եք պատկերացնել, զգալ։ Չափից դուրս անիրական, անբնական չի՞ թվում նման վերացումը։
Համենայն դեպս, ես, ինչքան էլ ուզեմ, չեմ կարողանում նման բան պատկերացնել։ Ում էլ որ մինչև հիմա առաջարկել եմ, չեն կարողացել նման բան հստակ պատկերացնել։
Հասկանում եմ, ասածս էնքան էլ գիտական, ճշգրիտ հիմնավորում չի, բայց դե բնական զգացողություններով երբեմն ավելի հեշտ է լինում ճշմարտությունն ու իրականությունը հասկանալ։
Ասածիս շատ լավ գիտական մեկնաբանություն ու հիմնավորում կերելի է համարել Armeno-ի խոսքը.



> Ֆիզիկայում գոյություն ունի այսպես կոչված ջերմադինամիկայի առաջին օրենք,ըստ որի էներգիան չի ստեղծվում ոչնչից և չի անհետանում,այն միայն փոխակերպվում է մի տեսակից մյուսը,և, քանի որ կարծում եմ` չեք կասկածում,որ մարդը որոշ առումով նաև էներգիա է,ապա նա չի կարող ուղղակի կորչել, որևէ կերպ պարտադիր պետք է վերարտադրվի,լինի դա հոգու կերպարով թե այլ կերպ


__________________
Պարզիր ճշմարտությունը, և այն քեզ ազատություն կտա

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հոգու վերամարմնավորման մասին ահա թե ինչ կասեմ…
Ինձ չափազանց հարազատ մի անձնավորություն կա (իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ, որը ծնվել է 1990թ.): Նա շատ շուտ սկսեց խոսել և շատ լավ հասկանում էր ամեն ինչ, ինչ իր կողքերը կատարվում էին… Երբ նա 3 տարեկան էր, սկսեց պատմել ու համառորեն միշտ մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ պնդում էր, որ նրա անունը Գոհարիկ է, որ նա 10 (կամ 12, հստակ չեմ հիշում) տարեկան էր… Պատմում էր, որ նա մնացել է 1988թ. երկրաշարժի փլատակների տակ, որ նրա մարմինը ճխլվել է ինչ-որ հսկա սյունի տակ… Նրա ներկայությամբ մենք երկրաշարժից չենք խոսացել, ու նա դժվար թե 3 տարեկան հասակում հեռուստացույցով լսեր ու ուղեղում ամրապնդեր երկրաշարժի մասին մտքերը…
Հիմա նա այլևս չի հիշում այդ պատմությունները, որ ինքն էր պատմում և մենք էլ իրեն չենք հիշեցնում…

----------

Ուլուանա (25.07.2013)

----------


## ihusik

Արշակ ջան, քո ասածն ինձ հիշեցրեց իմ վաղ մանկությունից մի դեպք. 
Մոտ 6-7 տարեկան էի. պատժգամբից դուրս էինք նայում մեր հարևանի իմ հասակակից տղայի հետ: Խոսում էինք երկուսով ու ես, չորրորդ հարկից, ուր բնակվում էինք ես ու այդ տղան, նայում էի ներքև, գետնին ու հանկարծակի հարցրեցի իմ ընկերոջը. 
- Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե այստեղից մարդ ընկնի ներքև: 
Նա անմիջապես պատասխանեց. 
- Ի՞նչ պետք է լինի, պարզ է որ կմահանա: 
Ես կրկին հարցրեցի. 
- Ինչպե՞ս կմահանա... 
Նա ասաց. 
- Ինպե՞ս թե ինչպես, հենց այդպես, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, որ մահանում են ու վերջ: 
Ես հաջորդ հարցս էլ չբարձրաձայնեցի՝ զգալով որ նա չի զգում այն ինչ ես եմ զգում և ուզում ասել (գուցե և այն պատճառով, որ ես չէի կարող բացատրել բառերով այն ժամանակ այն, ինչ զգում էի), իսկ ես հաջորդ հարցս տվեցի ինքս իմ մտքի մեջ. 
- Ինչպե՞ս թե կմահանա մարդ ու վերջ, չէ՞որ այդ մարդը այժմ ապրում է մեզ հետ, ունի մտքեր, զգում է աշխարհը, ինչպե՞ս կարող է լինի, որ նա էլ ոչինչ չկարողանա մտածել կամ զգալ... ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ես չմտածել ու ոչինչ չզգալ... - ասես այդ պահին հասկանալով, որ դրանք մարդու անբաժանելի մասերն են ու որ ինչ էլ լինի դրանք կմնան մարդու հետ հավերժ:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Եթե հարցը գնում է, թե գոյություն ունի հոգի թե ոչ, ինձ թվում է այդ ուղղությամբ գիտությունն ահագին առաջ է գնացել ու նույնիսկ կարողացել է որոշակի ճշտել նրա կշիռն ու անգամ տեղը մարմնում: Ես էլ ուզում եմ պատմել մի իրական պատմություն, որ կատարվել է ինձ հարազատ մեկի հետ, որը կլինիկական մահ էր տարել: Այդ աղջիկը գազից թունավորվել էր ու անգիտակից ընկել...մեջբերում եմ հենց իր խոսքերից.    «Ընկնելիս զգացի ուժեղ ճնշում ստամոքսիս մոտ...հետո, որոշ ժամանակ ոչինչ չէի տեսնում ու զգում: Քիչ անց աչքերիս մշուշը ցրվեց...ու պարզ տեսա իմ մարմինը՝ պառկած մահճակալին, ու թե ինչպես են հարազատներս հեծեծում ու բղավում: Տարօրինակն այն էր, որ ես ինձ տեսնում էի առաստաղի կողմից, վերևից: Ասես անկշռության վիճակում լինեի, ինքս ինձ չէի զգում, այնքան թեթև էի: Ինձ թվում էր գոռում էի...որ այստեղ եմ...որ ինձ նայեն...բայց ոչ ոք չէր լսում: Չգիտեմ թե դա ինչքան էր տևել, բայց, գիտեմ որ ավարտվեց մորս ներխուժելու ու բարձր գոռոցի հետ: Հետո աչքերս բացել էի, չնայած դեռ էլի բան չէի հասկանում: Հետո իմացա, որ այդ վիճակում եղել էի երեք ժամ...»: Դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակ այդ աղջիկն իրեն չէր գտնում: Գիշերները մղձավանջներ էր ունենում, ցերեկն էլ շատ էինք նրան բռնում այն պահին, երբ ակնապիշ նայում էր առաստաղի այն մասին, որից իր ասելով հետևել էր ամբողջ այդ տեսարանին: Մի խոսքով քաշվել էր ինքն իր մեջ, ու չէր ուզում խոսել ոչ մեկի հետ....(Իսկ կան մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ տատանվում են...դիմե՞լ հոգեբանի, թե՞ ոչ...բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է...) Այդ դեպքերից հետո մի տեղ կարդացի, որ բժիշկները ենթադրում են, որ հոգին գտնվում է ստոծանու մոտ, և կշռում է մոտ 15գր: Ժողովուրդը ասում է *հոգեդարձ* արեցին մեռնողին: Ու իմ պատմած դեպքը կարելի է հենց այդպես էլ դիտել: Եթե հոգի չլիներ...ինչը ապա դարձնե՞լ: Իսկ ժողովուրդը իմաստուն է......

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Guest

> Ասածիս շատ լավ գիտական մեկնաբանություն ու հիմնավորում կերելի է համարել Armeno-ի խոսքը.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Armeno-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> ...


Բոլորին (կամ չգիտեմ, ասենք շատերին) հայտնի է, որ էներգիան հավասար է E = mc^2

oO՜ պատկերացրիք, մարմնի զանգված անգամ լույսի արագության քառակուսի, ահռելի էնէրգիա: Ու՞ր կարա կորի :LOL:  

Իմ սիրելի թեմաներից ա, հատկապես սիրում եմ Արշակի հոգու հետ խաղալ, ասելով ճշմարտությունը: Ա դե պարզ է, որ ոչ մի վերամարմնաորում չկա :Smile:  

Ասեմ ինչից են նմանատիպ մտքեր: Նրանից, որ մարդը չի ուզւոմ ընդունի դառը ճշմարտությունը, որ նրա մահից հետո էլ ինքը ոչ մի բանի վրա, ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դեպքերի, հա՛, էլի որ, ինչպես արդեն ասացի ահռելի էներգիա կա, բայց այն որ այդ էներգիան կփոխանցվի մեկ այլ մարմին և այդ ընդացքում այնքան քիչ ձևափոխվի, որ մարդկանց մոտ անցյալ վիճակում գտնվելուց ինչ-որ հիշողություն մնա… հմ.. ինչ ասեմ, ահաոր փոքր հավանականություն:

__________________
Պարզիր ճշմարտությունը, և այն քեզ կրնշի մինչև կյանքի վերջ

----------


## Արշակ

> Իմ սիրելի թեմաներից ա, հատկապես սիրում եմ Արշակի հոգու հետ խաղալ, ասելով ճշմարտությունը: Ա դե պարզ է, որ ոչ մի վերամարմնաորում չկա


Ու դու հույս ունեիր, թե տենց թույլ հիմնավորված մտքերով կկարողանաս Արշակի հոգու հետ խաղա՞լ :LOL:  
Վայ… մի րոպե… Արշակի *հոգու՞։*  :Shok:  Փաստորեն հոգուդ խորքում ընդունում ես հոգու  գոյությունը, ուղղակի ձևեր ես թափում։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  
Լավ, ինչևէ, պատասխանեմ մեջներից լուրջ թվացող փաստարկիդ.



> Ասեմ ինչից են նմանատիպ մտքեր: Նրանից, որ մարդը չի ուզւոմ ընդունի դառը ճշմարտությունը, որ նրա մահից հետո էլ ինքը ոչ մի բանի վրա, ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում:


Անկախ նրանից, հոգի կա, թե՝  չէ, մարդը հավատում է հոգու գոյությանը թե՝ չէ, միևնույն է, սենց թե նենց կյանքի ընթացքում որևէ գործունեությամբ զբաղված ցանկացած մարդ իր գործերով իր մահից հետո էլ աշխարհի վրա ազդեցություն է թողնում։ Կախված իր արած գործերի թափից, մեկը մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում, մյուսը՝ փոքր։ Օրինակ՝ Քրիստոսը արդեն 2 հազարամյակ շատ մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում միլիոնավոր մարդկանց վրա, Վ. Համբարձումյանը մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել աստղագիտության մեջ, Էդիտ Պիաֆը մինչև հիմա բազմաթիվ մարդկանց սրտերն է շարժում, այսօր քո գրած ծրագիրն էլ գուցե մահիցդ հետո էլ երկար ժամանակ օգտագործեն, և այլն։ Այնպես որ, ազդեցությունը ստեղ  կապ չունի։ Այսինքն՝ քո ասած «դառը ճշմարտությունը» գույություն չունի էլ, որ ընդունենք կամ չընդունենք  :Wink:  

Դե վերամարմնավորվելու հավանականությունն էլ, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ինչ բանաձևով հաշվեցիր, որ տենց փոքր քեզ թվաց։  :Xeloq:  

Ի դեպ, մեծ ֆիզիկոս Էյնշտեյնն էլ, որը հենց այն քո սիրած բանաձևի հեղինակն է, վերամարմնավորման օրենքն ընդունում էր ու շեշտում, որ գիտությունը ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չի կարող բերել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի դեմ։  :Tongue:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Guest

Դե այն, որ ոչ մի հիմնաոր պատճառ հերքելու հնարաոր չե բերել, դեռ ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ դա ճիշտ է :Wink:  




> Վայ… մի րոպե… Արշակի հոգու՞։  Փաստորեն հոգուդ խորքում ընդունում ես հոգու գոյությունը, ուղղակի ձևեր ես թափում։


Դե լավ էլի, հետո էլ անընդհատ դու կխոսաս հիմաոր պատճառներ բերելու վերաբերյալ: Կան տարածված արտահայտություններ, որոնք դե  օգտագործվում են :Tongue:  

Համ էլ նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ գիտությունից հեռու մարդ լինես :LOL:  Իսկ էնշտեյնը գիժ էր :Wink:  Համ էլ հավես չի հիմա գրելու: Մի օր հավեսով կգրեմ, արխային :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

Աստված գիտի…

----------


## ihusik

> Իսկ էնշտեյնը գիժ էր


Որպես հոգեբան կարող եմ ասել. երանի թե բոլոր մարդիկ Էյնշտեյնի կեսի չափ գոնե գիժ լինեին, գիտե՞ս ինչ հրաշք աշխարհ կունենայինք: :Wink:  
Բազմաթիվ գրականություն ու էլ. էջեր կան հոգու գոյության գիտական փաստերի մասին, որոնցից մեկը ռուս գիտնական Կիրլիանի հետազոտություններն են:
http://doctor.sibline.ru/?p=15
http://www.kirlian.ru/frames.html
http://kirliantechno.narod.ru/
http://madra.dp.ua/archives/kirlian/...ev3/index.html

Իսկ վերամարմնավորման ու քարմայի օրենքներից տրամաբանական ու խելքին մոտ օրենք, որ կբացատրեր կյանքի իմաստն ու դրանում մարդու, որպես անհատի, գոյության իմաստը, կյանքում գոյություն ունեցող այսքան անհավասարությունների ու տրամաբանական ու արդարացի լինելը բացատրող մեկ այլ մեխանիզմ ես չեմ լսել, եթե մարդ սթափ է մտածում և անհերքելի դոգմաներ չի ստեղծել իր համար:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## lili-4

Մահ …իսկ հետո՞
Շարդ բարդ հարց է, առավել ևս , ովքեր  կարող են  սրան պատասխանել, չկան…Իսկ եթե հավատալու լինենք մեզ հասած գրականություններին, ապա դրանք շատ են ու տարբեր:Ինձ հանդիպած այդպիսի գրականություններից մեկն էլ , այսպես ասած, Պյութագորասի աղյուսակն է, համաձայն որի մարդ 15 անգամ վերակենդանանում է,  15-ից   տեղափոխվում է այլ համակարգ, , թե ուր, չգիտեմ:Ես անձամբ ինձ համար հաշվել եմ, պարզվում է , 11 -րդ անգամ եմ ապրում:Անկեղծ ասաց , ես անցյալից ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, թեպետ կանխազգալու ունակություն ունեմ:Փաստորեն ես դեռ 4 անգամ պետք է վերակենդանանամ, լավ, եթե դա ընդունենք, իսկ հետո՞:Հետոն մահ չի, ավարտ:Փասպորեն ամեն դեպքում ավարտը կա…

----------


## Arisol

> Փաստորեն ես դեռ 4 անգամ պետք է վերակենդանանամ, լավ, եթե դա ընդունենք, իսկ հետո՞:Հետոն մահ չի, ավարտ:Փասպորեն ամեն դեպքում ավարտը կա…


Հարգելի Լիլի ջան, անձամբ ես այդքան էլ չեմ հավատում էդ կոնկրետ 15 անգամ վերամարմնավորվելուն, բայց իմ կարծիքով (այդ կարծիքը բուդդիզմից ա գալիս), մենք ծնվելու ենք այնքան, մինչև չհասնենք նիրվանայի, լուսավորվելու ենք ու էդ ժամանակ մեզ տվյալ հարցը չի հուզելու :Wink:  :

----------


## TigranM

Մահ …իսկ հետո՞
Իմ կարծիքով այս հարցի պատասխանը հաստատ իմանալու մի եղանակ կա:Աստված տա դա որքան հնարավոր է  ուշ լինի, ինչպես ասում են կապրենք կտեսնենք:

----------


## ihusik

Պետք է ասեմ, որ համամիտ չեմ TigranM-ի կարծիքի հետ: Հարգելի TigranM ասածիցդ դուրս է գալիս, որ պետք է մարդ մահանա ու նո՞ր սկսի հետազոտել ու հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է կյանքը և ի՞նչ կլինի մահվանից հետո: Պետք է ասեմ, որ միակ տեղը, որ կարող է մարդ գիտելիք ձեռք բերել ու կատարելագործվել՝ դա այստեղ է, երբ մարդ ապրում է ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ու հենց դրա համար էլ այն նախատեսված է: Մահվանից հետո մարդ չի կարողանա նոր գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերել ու մահացած մարդու գիտակցության մակարդակը մնում է նույն մակարդակի վրա ինչ եղել է մինչ մահը, ուստի այստեղ ինչ հասկացավ՝ հասկացավ: Այստեղ գործադրած ջանքերն են օգնում, որ մարդ բարձրացնի իր գիտակցության մակարդակն ու կատարելագործվի, այլ կերպ ասած առաջխաղացում ունենա ինքն իրեն ճանաչելու մեջ: Այս դեպքում "կապրենք կտեսնենք" չի լինի. ապրելուց հետո, երբ մահացանք էլ չենք կարողանա ոչ գիտելիք ձեռք բերել կյանքի ու մահվան մասին, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ նոր բան սովորել: Դրա համար էր, որ հին Եգիպտոսում՝ Իմաստության օրրաններից մեկում, մարդ ձգտում էր գլխավոր մի բան հասկանալ կյանքից, թե ի՞նչ է կյանքը և ի՞նչ՝ մահը... :Cool:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

> Ինձ Աստված այնքան խելք տա, որ ասածդ հասկանամ Philosopher ջան


Աստված խելք չի կարող տալ, աստված կարող է խելք վերցնել և ոչ միայն կարող է, այլև ակտիվորեն կիրառում է այդ կարողությունը։

----------


## TigranM

> Պետք է ասեմ, որ համամիտ չեմ TigranM-ի կարծիքի հետ: Հարգելի TigranM ասածիցդ դուրս է գալիս, որ պետք է մարդ մահանա ու նո՞ր սկսի հետազոտել ու հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է կյանքը և ի՞նչ կլինի մահվանից հետո:


Դու իմ գրառումը սխալ ես հասկացել:Ես չեմ ասում թե մարդը իր կյանքի ըթացքում չպիտի փորձի հասկանալ թե ինչ է կյանքը:Իմ ասածի իմաստը են էր, որ միայն մահվանից հետո հաստատ պարզ կլինի թե ինչ է լինում մարդու հոգու հետ մահից հետո:

----------


## ihusik

> Դու իմ գրառումը սխալ ես հասկացել:Ես չեմ ասում թե մարդը իր կյանքի ըթացքում չպիտի փորձի հասկանալ թե ինչ է կյանքը: Իմ ասածի իմաստը են էր, որ միայն մահվանից հետո հաստատ պարզ կլինի թե ինչ է լինում մարդու հոգու հետ մահից հետո:


Համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ, ուղղակի մի փոքր լրացում անեմ. մարդ պետք է հասկանա ո՛չ միայն թե ի՞նչ է կյանքը, այլ նա՛և թե ի՞նչ է մահը, որովհետև անհնար կլինի ամբողջական պատկերացում ունենալ ու  հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ է կյանքը, առանց հասկանալու թե ի՞նչ է մահը: Եվ ընդհանրապես, այս երկուսն էլ մարդ կհասկանա, եթե նա հասկանա, ճանաչի ինքն իրեն, թե ո՞վ է ինքը, ի՞նչ է մարդը, քանզի *մարդը (միկրոտիեզերքը) դա նույն Տիեզերքն (մակրոտիեզերքն) է և ինչպես ներքևում է՝ այնպես էլ վերևում:* Ուստի հենց այստեղ մենք դա պետք է հասկանանք ու գիտակցենք, իսկ արդեն ֆիզիկական ոլորտից ավելի նուրբ ոլորտներ անցնելով, այո մեր հոգին անմիջականորեն կզգա այդ ամենն, բայց այլևս բան չի կարողանա անել, քանզի միտքն ու զգացմունքները կաշխատեն նույն՝ կյանքի ընթացքում  մեր իսկ բացած ու սովորական դարձած, ուղիներով: Քանզի մարդ չի փոխվում, նա մահվան ժամանակ էլ է նույնն, ինչպիսին էր որ կյանքի ժամանակ, ուղղակի ամեն բան էլ ավելի նուրբ է ու տեսանելի և հնարավոր չի լինի թաքցնել մտքերն ու զգացմունքները ու ամեն հոգի կգնա այն ոլորտն, որին հասու է եղել նա կյանքի ընթացքում: 


> Մեջբերում:
> ihusik-ի խոսքերից
>  Ինձ Աստված այնքան խելք տա, որ ասածդ հասկանամ Philosopher ջան
> 			
> 		
> 
> Աստված խելք չի կարող տալ, աստված կարող է խելք վերցնել և ոչ միայն կարող է, այլև ակտիվորեն կիրառում է այդ կարողությունը։


 Կցանկանայի իմանալ ի՞նչ տրամաբանության վրա է հիմնված ասածդ: Ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ Աստված կարող է միայն խելք վերցնել ու ոչ տալ:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Շատ հետաքրքիր է հետևել ihusik-ի և philosopher-ի զրույցին... :Think:

----------


## Philosopher

ihusik. Որևէ մտքի տրամաբանությունը կարող է լինել կա'մ ինքնահիմն, կա'մ կոնտեքստային:  Իմ միտքը  կոնտեքստային է, այսինքն, նրա բովանդակությունը բացահայտվում է այդ գրառման կոնտեքստում` որպես պատասխան քո խնդրանքին` ուղղված աստծուն: Կարծում եմ, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար պետք է հասկանալի լինի, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում և ինչու, իսկ եթե հասկանալի չէ, ոչինչ, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Իսկ խի՞ եք արդեն մտածում ըտենց բաների մասին :Hands Up:  : Ավելի լավ չի ձեր կյանքն հանգիստ ապրեք, առանց ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնելու այնպիսի հարցերով, որոնց պատասխանը դեռ ոչ-ոք չի գտել,  :Think:  նույնիսկ մահվանից հետո

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ խի՞ եք արդեն մտածում ըտենց բաների մասին : Ավելի լավ չի ձեր կյանքն հանգիստ ապրեք, առանց ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնելու այնպիսի հարցերով, որոնց պատասխանը դեռ ոչ-ոք չի գտել,  նույնիսկ մահվանից հետո


Թե ինչու՞ ենք մտածում տենց բաների մասին, արդեն բազմիցս այս թեմայում ասվել է ու դեռ կասվի, բայց թե ինչու՞ ես տենց համոզված, որ այդ հարցերի պատասխանը դեռ ոչ ոք չգտել, այ դա չեմ հասկանում։  :Xeloq:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Հուսիկ, ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն լինելով թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքներիդ հետ՝ այս մեկի հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնվել.



> Մահվանից հետո մարդ չի կարողանա նոր գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերել ու մահացած մարդու գիտակցության մակարդակը մնում է նույն մակարդակի վրա ինչ եղել է մինչ մահը, ուստի այստեղ ինչ հասկացավ՝ հասկացավ:


Կարծում եմ, որ քանի դեռ մարդու գիտակցությունը կա, այն չի կարող անշարժ, առանց մտքերի ու զարգանալու մնալ։ Ուղղակի նուրբ աշխարհն ու ֆիզիկականը խիստ տարբերվում են իրարից ու լրացնում են իրար։ Ու երևի յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտում մարդ պետք է տվյալ միջավայրի բոլոր հնարավորություներն օգտագործի իրեն և կյանքը ուսումնասիրելու, ճանաչելու ու կատարելագործվելու համար։ 
Շարունակելով հենց քո ասած մակրո-միկրոյի սկզբունքը կիրառել՝ փորձեմ հիմնավորել վերը ասածս։

Ըստ այդ սկզբունքի, տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ կրկնվում է տարբեր մակարդակների վրա։ Կյանքի ու մահի հերթագայումն էլ շատ նման է գիշեր-ցերեկին, քնած ու արթուն վիճակներին։ Քնած ժամանակ էլ մարդու հոգին՝ նուրբ մարմինը լքում է ֆիզիկականը ու երազի միջոցով գործում է նուրբ աշխարհում։ Հայտնի է, որ քնած ժամանակ մարդու մեջ ինչպես ֆիզիկական, այնպես էլ հոգևոր պրոցեսները շարունակվում են, մարդու միտքը շարժվում է, գիտակցությունը կամ գոնե ենթագիտակցությունը գործում են։ Ու, կախված տվյալ մարդու գիտակցական մակարդակից, տվյալ պահի հոգեվիճակից, այդ գործունեությունը կարող է լինել հստակ գիտակցված, նպատակաուղղված կամ ինքնահոսի, անգիտակից, ենթագիտակցական։ Ի դեպ, հավանաբար հենց այսպես էլ բացատրվում է որակական առումով տարբեր տիպի երազների գոյությունը։

Այս առումով, ով թերագնահատում է երազների կարևորությունը, նա չի կարող օգուտ քաղել երազներից, գործել ու կատարելագործվել նրանց միջոցով։
Նույն ձևով, ով չի գիտակցում ու ընդունում մահից հետո հոգու, գիտակցության գոյությունը, նա չի կարող անընդհատ զարգացում ապրել։ Մարդը, որը չի գիտակցում մահից հետո հոգու գոյությունը, հավանաբար մահից հետո, չհասկանալով, չկողմնորոծվելով նոր միջավայրում, կլինի շվարած, պասիվ, գուցե նաև  վախեցած վիճակում։ 
Նաև այս պատճառով է (ու ոչ միայն), որ անհրաժեշտ է հենց այս կյանքի ընթացքում հասկանալ, ճանաչել մարդուն բոլոր ոլորտներում ու իմանալ, թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո։ 

Այսպիսով, մարդն ապրում է երկու իրարից տարբեր ու իրար լրացնող աշխարհներում, որոնցից մեկում առավել մեծ են ֆիզիկական գործունեության հնարավորությունները, իսկ մյուսում՝ հենց ֆիզիկական կապանքներից ու սահմանափակումներից ազատությունն է այլ հնարավորություններ ստեղծում։ :Smile:  

Ի դեպ, գուցե կարելի է զուգահեռներ անցկացնել նաև ամառ-ձմեռվա հետ։ Ամռանը մարդն ավելի ակտիվ է, ավելի շատ է զբաղվում ֆիզիկական գործունեությամբ, իսկ ձմռանը ավելի շատ տրվում է մտավոր գործունեությանը, վերլուծում է նախորդ տարվա արդյունքները ու նոր պլաններ է կազմում գալիք տարվա համար և այլն։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Արշակ*, դե ճիշտն ասած չէի պատրաստվում 18 էջ կարդալ ... մի խոսքով: Ըստ իս (կարող է կրկնվում եմ), պետք է այս կյանքն ապրել, նայելով նրան որպես փորձադաշտ, որտեղ մեր հավաքած բոնուսների շնորհիվ, հետո ... կամ բան չի լինի, կամ էլ եթե մի բան կա, ապա (ինչպես ասում էր Հրանտը) էսօր պետք չի (բոնուսը), վաղը պետք կգա:
Էտ հետաքրքիր է, թե ով է իմացել պատասխանը, ես իրան մի 2 հատ հարց ունեմ:



> -Մամ, մամ, էտ ճի՞շտ ա որ ես դեբիլ եմ:
> -Չէ, բալիկ ջան, ո՞վ ա ասում:
> -Ճանճերը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էտ հետաքրքիր է, թե ով է իմացել պատասխանը, ես իրան մի 2 հատ հարց ունեմ:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես ուղղակի նկատի ունեի, որ ամեն մարդ միայն իր մասին կարող է ասել, որ հարցի պատասխանը գտել է կամ էլ չէ, իսկ ուրիշների համար ի՞նչ իմանաս։
Իսկ այ եթե այդ 18 էջը կարդայիր, կիմանայիր, որ այս հարցի պատասխանի հետ կապված բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ ու ապացույցներ կան ու հենց թեկուզ այս թեման քննարկողների մեջ էլ շատերը կան, որոնք գոնե իրենց համար գտել են հարցի պատասխանը։ Օրինակ՝  ես վստահ եմ, որ մահով ամեն ինչ չի վերջանում։ Իսկ թե ինչ է լինում հետո, շարունակում եմ փնտրել ու գտնել։ Այնպես, ինչպես և փնտրում-գտնում եմ այս կյանքին վերաբերվող մշտապես առաջացող մյուս հարցերիս պատասխանները։ :Smile:  

Հ. Գ.
Ստորագրությունդ լավն է :Wink:  Ես էլ հաճախ որպես ստորագրություն օգտագործում եմ նույն միտքը, ուղղակի մի փոքր այլ ձևակերպմամբ. «Ճշմարտությունից վեր կրոն չկա»։  :Cool:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞ 


Հետոն կգա բարին հետը :LOL:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

> Օրինակ՝  ես վստահ եմ, որ մահով ամեն ինչ չի վերջանում։ Իսկ թե ինչ է լինում հետո, շարունակում եմ փնտրել ու գտնել։


Չեմ կարծում, որ այս կյանքում մեկը կարող է վստահ լինել այդ հարցի շուրջը [հիշիր անեկդոտը, որ մեջբերել էի]
Հ.Գ.
Թեոսոֆիզմ ֆորեվեր

----------


## ihusik

Հարգելի Արշակ, գիտեմ որ այս ոլորտով հետաքրքրված ես ու որոշակի գիտելիքներ ունես կուտակած, ուստի հարցեր ունեմ տալու, որպեսզի միասին պարզենք Ճշմարտությունը, որքան որ կարող ենք մենք դա անել մեր ներկա մակարդակին համապատասխան: 
Խնդիրը, որ ուզում ենք պարզել. *հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, երբ մարդ անցնում է այն աշխարհ՝ մահանում է, շարունակի իր կատարելագործումը, գիտակցության ընդլայնումը:*

*Իմ կարծիքով հնարավոր չէ, որովհետև մահվան ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում մարդու կազմության մեջ մտնող սկզբունքների (1.ֆիզիկական մարմին, 2.եթեր, 3.աստրալ, 4.ցածրագույն մենթալ, 5.Բարձրագույն Մենթալ, 6.Բուդհի, 7.Ատմա) որոշ մասերի տարանջատում, ինչի պատճառով հնարավոր չի լինի հետագա կատարելագործումն ու գիտակցության ընդլայնումը*, ինչը, ըստ էության, 1-ից - 4 սկզբունքների (ֆիզ. մարմնի և հոգու - լուսին) օգնությամբ ու մարդու Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ից (Ոգուց - արև) ճառագած Լույսի ընկալումն ու գիտակցումն է օգնում մարդուն, որ նա կատարելագործվի ու ընդլայնի գիտակցության սահմանները կամ այլ  խոսքով՝ ճանաչի ինքն իրեն՝ Իր Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ը (լուսինն սեփական լույս չունի դա արևի լույսի արտացոլումն է): Կամ այլ կերպ կարող ենք ասենք, որ կատարելագործումն ու գիտակցության ընդլայնումը դա մեր ֆիզ. մարմնի ու հոգու միջոցով ձեռք բերած գիտելիքների... սերուցքի փոխանցումն ու հարստացնումն է (իսկ ավելի ճիշտ արդեն եղած լույսի արտացոլման շնորհիվ դրա ընկալումն ու գիտակցումը) մեր Բարձրագույն Էությանը՝ մեր Անհատականությանը, մեր Թասի մեջ հավաքելով մեր կուտակումները:

Իսկ հիմա հարցս. ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդ կատարելագործվի ու ընդլայնի իր գիտակցության սահմանները, եթե մահվան պատճառով անջատվել են նրա ցածրագույն սկզբունքները (հոգին) Բարձրագույններից (Ոգուց)՝ երկրի վրա թողնելով ֆիզիկական մարմինը: Կամ թե իրարից արդեն անջատ գտնվող իր ո՞ր մարմնի (հոգո՞ւ, թե՞ Ոգու) շնորհիվ նա կկարողանա դրան հասնել և դրանց համապատասխան ո՞ր ոլորտում (նու՞րբ, թե՞ Հրեղեն) ու հետո ինչպե՞ս կկարողանա այդ դեպքում մեկից ստացածը փոխանցել մյուսին, եթե նրանք անջատ են արդեն, թե՞ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա: 

ՈՒստի իմ խորին համոզմամբ դա հնարավոր է միայն, երբ մարդու 7 սկզբունքներն էլ գտնվում են իրար հետ միասին, երբ անբաժան են նրա ցածրագույն սկզբունքները (հոգին) Բարձրագույններից (Ոգուց): Իսկ քնի ժամանակ դա այդպես չէ. ազատվելով ֆիզիկական կապանքներից հոգին (աշակերտը) կարող է շատ բան ընկալել ու սովորել ի շնորհիվ իր Ուսուցչի (Ոգու) տված դասերի: Ճիշտ է՝ <<քունը՝ մահվան փոքր եղբայրն է>>, ինչպես ասում են արևելքում, բայց այս հարցում իրարից էապես տարբերվում են: Եվ եթե մարդ իր զարգացման տվյալ մակարդակում կարողանար կատարելագործվեր ու ընդլայներ իր գիտակցության սահմանները ոչ ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ու նրանից դուրս, ապա շատ ավելի ցանկալի ու լավ կլիներ այդպես էլ անել, բայց քանի որ դա հնարավոր չէ, միակ տեղն՝ ուր մարդ դա կաևող է անել, դա այստեղ է՝ տվյալ դեպքում՝ ֆիզիկական ոլորտում:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Absar21

Իմ կարծիքով մարդու ուղեղը մեկանգամյա օգտագործման օրգան է, ծրագիր, որը տրվում է մարդուն իր ծնվելու օրը և վերանում է նրա մահվան ժամանակ: Հաճախ լինում է հակառակը՝ ծրագիրն է դադարում աշխատելուց և մարդը մահանում է(ծերություն): Իսկ մարդու մարմինը դա ուղղակի մի հարմարանք է , որը ծառայում է ուղեղի հրամանները կատարելու համար: Ճիշտ է դժվար է համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ , որ մեր հարազատները մահից հետո այլևս չկան, դժվար է մտածել, որ նրանք երկնքում չեն,հրեշտակների ու հեքիաթային բարի կենդանիների շրջապատության մեջ, սակայն դա այդպես է (իմ կարծիքով իհարկե): Այնուամենայնիվ մեր հարազատները ապրում են մեր հիշողություններում և նրանք կենդանի են այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան որ մենք զգում ենք նրանց կարիքը…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով մարդու ուղեղը մեկանգամյա օգտագործման օրգան է, ծրագիր, որը տրվում է մարդուն իր ծնվելու օրը և վերանում է նրա մահվան ժամանակ: Հաճախ լինում է հակառակը՝ ծրագիրն է դադարում աշխատելուց և մարդը մահանում է(ծերություն): Իսկ մարդու մարմինը դա ուղղակի մի հարմարանք է , որը ծառայում է ուղեղի հրամանները կատարելու համար: Ճիշտ է դժվար է համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ , որ մեր հարազատները մահից հետո այլևս չկան, դժվար է մտածել, որ նրանք երկնքում չեն,հրեշտակների ու հեքիաթային բարի կենդանիների շրջապատության մեջ, սակայն դա այդպես է (իմ կարծիքով իհարկե): Այնուամենայնիվ մեր հարազատները ապրում են մեր հիշողություններում և նրանք կենդանի են այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան որ մենք զգում ենք նրանց կարիքը…


Ո՜նց է միանգամից երևում, որ նախորդ գրառումները չես կարդացել։  :Tongue:  Համենայնդեպս, առաջինները հաստատ չես կարդացել, հակառակ դեպքում կամ բորբոքված կհակաճառեիր, կամ էլ կհամաձայնեիր այս թեմայում առաջ քաշված գաղափարին։  :Wink:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Absar21

> Ո՜նց է միանգամից երևում, որ նախորդ գրառումները չես կարդացել։  Համենայնդեպս, առաջինները հաստատ չես կարդացել, հակառակ դեպքում կամ բորբոքված կհակաճառեիր, կամ էլ կհամաձայնեիր այս թեմայում առաջ քաշված գաղափարին։


Այո դու ճիշտ ես: Ես այստեղ գրառումը արեցի գալով ուրիշ թեմայից, որպեսզի այնտեղ չշեղվեմ բուն թեմայից և ուղղակի շարադրեցի իմ միտքը առանց նախորդ գրառումները  կարդալու: Այսօր ես կծանոթանամ այս թեմային ավելի մանրամասն քանի որ ինձ թվում է, որ այստեղ շատ բան կա խոսելու:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Իսկ ի՞նչ է ընդհանրապես կյանքը, մա՞հը, ոչինչը և ժամանա՞կը: Ի՞նչ է եղել բոլոր սկիզբներից առաջ և ի՞նչ է լինելու բոլոր վերջերից հետո: Արդյո՞ք մեզ հայտնի է, թե տիեզերքում որտեղ է վերևը: Եվ որտեղ ներքևը: Եվ արդյո՞ք ծայր ունի տիեզերքը: Իսկ եթե ծայր չկա, ապա ի՞նչ կա:  :Think: 
Եթե այս բոլորը գիտես՝ աստված ես: Եթե չգիտես՝ մարդ ես: Եվ մի ջանացեք մտածել, թե մարդը կարող է ամեն ինչ իմանալ: Մի ասեք _հավերժություն, անսահմանություն_, որովհետև դրանք դատարկ բառեր են, երբ չես կարող պարզ պատկերացնել ո՛չ հավերժությունը, ո՛չ էլ անսահմանությունը: Հենց դրա համար էլ մարդուն տրված չէ ամեն ինչ իմանալ, ամեն ինչ իմանալով, նա կդադարի մարդ լինելուց:  :Smile: 
Իմիջայլոց, որտե՞ղ է այն շեմը, մինչև որը նա իրավունք ունի իմանալու և որից այն կողմ ոտք դնելով՝ նրան այլևս ոչինչ տրված չէ իմանալու: Կա՞ արդյոք այդպիսի շեմ: Եվ կարո՞ղ է լինել ընդհանրապես: Ինչու՞ իմ այս գրառումը պետք է վերջինը լինի: Եվ եթե ես էլ չգրեմ, ինչո՞ւ նոր խոսք չի ասի մեկ ուրիշը: Ինչու՞ երբ առջևինը կարողացել է երկու քայլ անել,  նրա ետևից քայլողը չի կարող երրորդը անել:  :Think:

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

> Եթե այս բոլորը գիտես՝ աստված ես: Եթե չգիտես՝ մարդ ես: Հենց դրա համար էլ մարդուն տրված չէ ամեն ինչ իմանալ, ամեն ինչ իմանալով, նա կդադարի մարդ լինելուց:


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ, սիրելի Մարիաննա...Սրանից դարեր առաջ, երբ մարդը գաղափար անգամ չուներ, որ երկրագունդը գնդաձև է,  ինքն էլի  մնում էր մարդ: *Ու եթե մարդու մղումը չլիներ ճանաչել անճանաչելին՝ այդ քարե դարից այդպես էլ դուրս չէր գա*: Հիմա 21-րդ դարն է, մարդը բավական գիտական առաջընթաց է ապրել, տիեզերք է թռչում, ու էլի մնում է մարդ: Իմ կարծիքով սխալ է ասել.



> Եվ մի ջանացեք մտածել, թե մարդը կարող է ամեն ինչ իմանալ: Մի ասեք _հավերժություն, անսահմանություն_, որովհետև դրանք դատարկ բառեր են, երբ չես կարող պարզ պատկերացնել ո՛չ հավերժությունը, ո՛չ էլ անսահմանությունը:


  եթե մարդը դեռ չի ճանաչել,  մի բան ինչպիսին  օրինակ հավերժությունն է, ապա դա դեռևս չի նշանակում, թե դա դատարկ բառ է, կամ գոյություն չունի: :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞



Հետո՞  :Shok: , պարզ չէ՞ արդյոք, 
*Ծնունդ*
իսկ հետո՞
* Մահ*
 . . .

----------


## Universe

Իմ կարծիքով մարդը միակ կենդանի արարածն է, որը գիտակցում է մահվան անխուսափելի8յունը, եւ այդ հանգամանքը հաշվի է առնում իր կյանքի հետագա ընթացքը կազմակերպելուց:  Կարծում եմ, որ  այդ հավերժական պրրոբլեմի նկատմամբ չի կարող անտարբեր մնալ ոչ ոք՝ լինի նա իդեալիստ, թե մատերիալիստ: Եւ ոչ էլ հնարավոր է շրջանցել այն, քանի որ մահը կյանքի անբաժանելի կողմն է եւ *սարսափելին  ոչ թե ինքնին մահն է՝ որպես անհատական կյանքի ավարտ, այլ կյանքի ավարտի անխուսափելիության գիտակցումը*, որն իմ կարծիքով միանգամայն ընդունակ է շատերին վերափոխելու դեպի լավը, իսկ շատերին էլ դեպի վատը:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, ***


Ուզում ես իմանալ մահից հետո կա կյանք թե չե, մարդկանց հարցեր ուղղելու փոխարեն, գնա Աստվածաշունչ կարդա վստահ կգտնես քո հարցի պատասխանը, իհարկե եթե լրջորեն ես փնտրում: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուզում ես իմանալ մահից հետո կա կյանք թե չե, մարդկանց հարցեր ուղղելու փոխարեն, գնա Աստվածաշունչ կարդա վստահ կգտնես քո հարցի պատասխանը, իհարկե եթե լրջորեն ես փնտրում:


Ճիշտն ասած, այս թեման բացելով՝ ես ոչ թե ուզում էի այդ հարցի պատասխանը գտնել (ես այն վաղուց եմ գտել`շատ տարիներ առաջ  :Wink: , ընդ որում ինչպես Աստվածաշնչի, այնպես էլ մի շարք այլ աղբյուրների միջոցով), այլ արտահայտել իմ տեսակետը, բացատրել ու հիմնավորել այն, ինչպես նաև լսել տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ մյուս անդամների տեսակետները և դրանց հիմնավորումները:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Ճիշտն ասած, այս թեման բացելով՝ ես ոչ թե ուզում էի այդ հարցի պատասխանը գտնել (ես այն վաղուց եմ գտել`շատ տարիներ առաջ , ընդ որում ինչպես Աստվածաշնչի, այնպես էլ մի շարք այլ աղբյուրների միջոցով), այլ արտահայտել իմ տեսակետը, բացատրել ու հիմնավորել այն, ինչպես նաև լսել տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ մյուս անդամների տեսակետները և դրանց հիմնավորումները:


Շատերի համար դրախտ, իսկ շատերի համար ( ցավալի է բայց ինչ արած ) դժոխք: :Sad:

----------


## Tig

Էզոթերիկ փիլիսոփայությամբ և էզոթերիկ գիտություններով քիչ թե շատ խելքին մոտ բացատրություն է տրվում էս ամեն ինչին: Ճիշտ է ես շատ չեմ խորացել, /այնքան ինչքան ինձ պետք է առայժմ,/ ու կարծում եմ դեռ այնքան էլ պատրաստ չեմ դրան, ձեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ նման բաներում խորանալուց զգույշ լինեք: :Wink:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Հոգի...Հոգու կառռւցվածքը, ֆունկցիաները, կապը Տիեզերական Ոգու հետ, սնուցումը, խնամքը...Ահա թե ինչ պետք է դասավանդվի համալսարանական ամբիոններում: Մեր երիտասարդությունը չի ստանում այս կրթությունը... Այն կազդեր մեր ամբողջ կյանքի` մշակույթի, ապրելակերպի, առողջապահության, հանրակրթության վրա, կլայնացներ մարդու աշխարհայացքը: Հայաստանում այդպիսի կրթության Ծրագիր և փորձ կա, ավելին` Հոգու մասին համապարփակ գիտելիքը դրված է Նոր Բժշկության հիմքում, որի հայաստանյան դպրոցը ստեղծել և զարգացնում է բժշկ. գիտ. թեկն. Արուսյակ Նալյանը( տես www. drnoyan-nalyan.am, www. DNforum.am ): Գրականությունը շատ է, այսօր տեղադրում եմ մի աղբույր. Neale Donald Walsch. ռուսերեն հրատ. "Беседы с Богом" .Մոտ օրերս այլ նյութեր կպատրաստեմ...

Глава 8 
	Жизнь действительно длится вечно, правда? 
*Несомненно.* 
	Ей нет конца. 
*Нет.* 
	Реинкарнация —это факт. 
*Да. Ты можешь вернуться в смертную форму, то есть в физическую оболочку, которая может “умереть”, когда и как пожелаешь.* 
	Решаем ли мы, когда вернуться? 
*Да, когда вернуться и возвращаться ли вообще.* 
	Решаем ли мы, когда уйти? Выбираем ли мы, когда хотим умирать? 
*Никакой опыт не навязывается душе против ее воли. Это невозможно по определению, ибо душа сама создает весь свой опыт. 
	Душа не хочет ничего. У души есть все. Вся мудрость, все знания, вся сила и слава. Душа—это та часть Тебя, которая никогда не спит и никогда не забывает. 
	Желает ли душа, чтобы тело умерло? Нет. Желание души — чтобы вы никогда не умирали. Однако душа покидает тело — меняет оболочку, оставляя позади большую часть материального тела,—в тот же миг, как только увидит, что больше нет смысла оставаться в этой оболочке.* 
	Если душа желает, чтобы мы никогда не умирали, почему же мы умираем? 
*Вы не умираете. Вы просто меняете форму.* 
	Если душа желает, чтобы мы никогда этого не делали, почему мы так делаем? 
*Душа не желает ничего подобного! Ты —“меняющий форму”! 
	Когда дальше бесполезно оставаться в определенной оболочке, душа меняет ее—намеренно, добровольно, радостно —и двигается дальше по Космическому Колесу.* 
	Радостно? 
*С великой радостью.* 
	Ни одна душа не умирает с сожалением? 
*Ни одна и никогда.* 
	Я хочу сказать, ни одна душа не сожалеет, что ее теперешняя физическая оболочка меняется, что она скоро “умрет”? 
*Тело никогда не “умирает”, но просто меняет форму вместе с душой. Но Я понимаю, что ты имеешь в виду, поэтому Я пока использую твои слова. 
	Если ты четко понимаешь, что хочешь создать в том опыте, который вы называете жизнью после смерти, или если ты по-настоящему веришь, что после смерти ты воссоединишься с Богом, в таком случае ни одна душа никогда не сожалеет о том, что вы называете смертью. 
	В таком случае смерть —это восхитительный момент, чудесный опыт. После нее душа может вернуться в свою естественную форму, в свое нормальное состояние. В нем она найдет невероятную легкость, ощущение полной свободы, бесконечность. И осознание Единства, которое одновременно благословенно и возвышенно. 
	Невозможно, чтобы душа сож*алела о такой перемене. 
	Значит, Ты говоришь, что смерть —радостный опыт? 
*Для души, которая этого хочет, да.* 
	Но если душа так сильно хочет вырваться из тела, почему она просто не покинет его? Почему она не уйдет? 
*Я не сказал, что душа “хочет вырваться из тела”. Я сказал, что душа радуется, когда она не в теле. Это разные вещи. 
	Ты можешь быть счастлив, занимаясь одним делом, и так же счастлив, занимаясь чем-то другим. То, что ты радуешься во втором случае, не означает, что ты несчастлив в первом. 
	Душа не несчастлива с телом. Совсем наоборот, душе приятно быть тобой в твоей настоящей форме. Это не препятствует тому, что душе может быть так же приятно быть не связанной с телом.* 
	В смерти явно есть много такого, чего я не понимаю. 
*Да. И так происходит потому, что вы не любите думать о смерти. Но вы должны созерцать смерть и утрату каждый раз, когда постигаете любой момент жизни, иначе вы вообще не постигнете жизнь целиком, а только ее половину. 
	Каждый момент заканчивается в тот миг, когда начинается. Если вы этого не видите, вы не видите его изысканность и называете его обыкновенным. 
	Каждое взаимодействие “начинает заканчиваться” в тот момент, когда оно “начинает начинаться”. Только когда ты сможешь по-настоящему созерцать и глубоко понять эту истину, богатство каждого момента —и самой жизни —полностью откроется тебе. 
	Жизнь не может довериться тебе, если ты не понимаешь смерти. Ты должен не просто понять ее. Ты должен любить ее так, как ты любишь жизнь. 
	Ты великолепно проводил бы время с каждым человеком, если бы полагал, что видишься с ним в последний раз. Твое переживание каждого момента было бы усилено безмерно, если бы ты думал, что это последний подобный мо мент. Ваш отказ принимать собственную смерть ведет к отказу принимать собственную жизнь. 
	Вы не видите жизнь такой, какая она есть. Вы упускаете момент и все, что он несет вам. Вы смотрите мимо него, вместо того чтобы взглянуть сквозь него. 
	Когда ты пристально всматриваешься во что-то, ты видишь это насквозь. Созерцать пристально означает видеть насквозь. И тогда иллюзия перестает существовать. Тогда ты видишь вещь такой, какая она есть на самом деле. И только тогда ты можешь по-настоящему радоваться ей, то есть найти в ней радость. (“Радоваться” — значит сделать что-то радостным (Игра слов “То “en-joy” it to render something joyful”.) И тогда ты сможешь наслаждаться даже иллюзией. Ибо ты будешь знать, что это иллюзия, и в этом половина удовольствия! Именно то, что ты все считаешь реальным, доставляет тебе все мучения. 
	Что для тебя не реально, то для тебя не мучительно. Позволь мне повторить. 
	Что для тебя не реально, то для тебя не мучительно. 
	Это как кино, спектакль, который разыгрывается на сцене твоего ума. Ты создаешь сюжет и действующих лиц. Ты пишешь строчки. 
	Мучения исчезают в тот самый момент, как ты понимаешь, что нет ничего реального. 
	Это так же относится к смерти, как и к жизни. 
	Когда ты поймешь, что смерть —тоже иллюзия, ты сможешь сказать: “О смерть, где же твое жало?” Ты сможешь даже наслаждаться смертью! Ты сможешь наслаждаться даже смертью другого человека. 
	Тебе это кажется странным? Эти слова кажутся странными? 
	Только если ты не понимаешь смерть—и жизнь. 
	Смерть никогда не бывает концом, она всегда начало. Смерть —это открывающаяся дверь, а не закрывающаяся. 
	Когда ты поймешь, что жизнь вечна, ты поймешь, что смерть —это твоя иллюзия, которая заставляет тебя беспокоиться о теле и таким образом помогает тебе верить, что ты есть свое тело. Но ты не тело, и поэтому его разрушение не должно тебя беспокоить. 
	Смерть должна научить тебя, что то, что реально, то и есть жизнь. А жизнь учит тебя, что неизбежна не смерть, а временность. 
	Временность—единственная истина. 
*

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## britanya

> ..ինչպես գիտեք , մարդը օգտագործում է իր ուղեղի միայն 10-15 տոկոսը:


դա ճիշտ չի... մարդու ու նաև այլ շնչավորների մոտ չկա մի օրգան, որ ստեղծվելա, բայց չի օգտագործվում կամ օգտագործվումա կիսատ-պռատ.. իսկ մնացած 85-90 տոկոսն ինչա իրենից ներկայացնում, կամ ինչի համարա, եթե պետքա են 10-15 րաբոչի տոկոսների հաշվին էներգիա ստանա ու պորտաբույծի նման ննջի մի տեղ.. եթե որևէ օրգան անգործությանա մատնված, տարիների դարերի ընթացքում անհետանումա.. չնայած, օրինակ, չեմ կարող ասել, թե տղամարդու ինչինա պետք կուրծքը, որ մինչ հիմա չի անհետացել..




> ..ինչ-որ ժամանակ սպանվել է մեջքին արձակած կրակոցից։ Այնտեղ, ուր մխրճվել էր գնդակը, նա խալ ուներ։


եթե հաշվենք իմ մարմնի խալերը, երևի նախկին կյանքում ինձ սպանել են գնդացրի կրակահերթերով, բավական երկար ու բավական մոտիկից.. իսկ վերամարմնավորում, ին մայ համբլ օպինյոն, չկա, ինչքան էլ որ անիմաստա դառնում ապրելը դրանից հետո.. կա կյանք, կա մահ, կա փոշի.. կյանք-մահ-փոշի.. էս դեպքում որպես փոշի պետքա հասկանալ բնությունը.. այսինքն մարդը բնությունից դուրսա եկել ու բնություն էլ վերադառնումա.. առաջին դեպքում` տկլոր, երկրորդ դեպքում` կոստով.. իսկ բնությունը մարդու կյանքի մեջ, կարծում եմ, դրելա միայն մեկ իմաստ.. ու նույն իմաստնա դրված նաև, ասենք, փայտփորիկի կյանքի մեջ.. դա սերնդի շարունակության գաղափարնա.. այսինքն վերարտադրություն, վերարտադրություն և նորից վերարտադրություն.. մարդու ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, թե գիտակցորեն, թե ենթագիտակցորեն ամեն ինչ պտտվումա դրա շուրջ.. նույնիսկ սեռական ակտի պրոցեսի մեջ դարերի ընթացքում ձևավորվելա հաճույքի գաղափարը, որ մարդիկ ցանկանան զբաղվել դրանով ու արդյունքում իրենց նման խոխաներ աշխարհ բերեն.. ու նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին շարունակեն անվերջ թվացող էդ վեհ առաքելությունը.. այսինքն մեր կյանքը մի մեեեծ ցիկլա

----------


## Արիացի

> Глава 8 
> 	Жизнь действительно длится вечно, правда? 
> *Несомненно.* 
> 	Ей нет конца. 
> *Нет.* 
> 	Реинкарнация —это факт. 
> *Да. Ты можешь вернуться в смертную форму, то есть в физическую оболочку, которая может “умереть”, когда и как пожелаешь.* 
> 	Решаем ли мы, когда вернуться? 
> *Да, когда вернуться и возвращаться ли вообще.* 
> ...


Հեքիաթ մեծահասակների համար...

Մարդը մի կյանք է ապրում ու մահանում: Եվ միայն վախը ու ափսոսանքը, որ մի ժամանակ է գալու որ ինքը էլ չի լինելու, ստիպում է մարդուն մտածել նման ավելորդությունների մասին: Մենք մի կյանք ենք ապրում ու մեռնում գնում: Ու պետք է փորձենք էնպես ապրել, որ մեր անունը անմահանա: Ինչպես Թումանյանն է ասում`
Անց են կենում սեր ու խնդում,
Գեղեցկություն, գանձ ու գահ, 
Մահը մերն է, մենք` մահինը, 
Մարդու գործն է միշտ անմահ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Հեքիաթ մեծահասակների համար...
> 
> Մարդը մի կյանք է ապրում ու մահանում: Եվ միայն վախը ու ափսոսանքը, որ մի ժամանակ է գալու որ ինքը էլ չի լինելու, ստիպում է մարդուն մտածել նման ավելորդությունների մասին: Մենք մի կյանք ենք ապրում ու մեռնում գնում: Ու պետք է փորձենք էնպես ապրել, որ մեր անունը անմահանա: Ինչպես Թումանյանն է ասում`
> Անց են կենում սեր ու խնդում,
> Գեղեցկություն, գանձ ու գահ, 
> Մահը մերն է, մենք` մահինը, 
> Մարդու գործն է միշտ անմահ...


«Գիտությունը ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չունի վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի դեմ»։ Սա Ալբերտ Էինշտեինի կարծիքն է։  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Դուք որևէ  լուրջ  հիմնավորում ունե՞ք էդքան ինքնավստահ ձևով նման պնդումներ անելու համար, թե՞ ուղղակի տենց եք կարծում ու վերջ։ :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա Թումանյանին գնահատում եք։ Հատուկ Ձեզ համար թեմայի վերաբերյալ մի քանի քառյակ էլ ես մեջբերեմ Թումանյանից։ :Wink: 

Մեր կյանքը-կարճ մի վերելք,
Անցնել հանգիստ ամեն տանջանք ու վայելք,
Ապրել անբախտ, անցնել անհաղթ - հոգիանալու նորեն
Նյութից զատված, անմահացած - վերադառնալ դեպ իրեն։

* Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թէ ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Ես եղել եմ, կա՜մ, կլինեմ հար ու հավետ, ի՜նչ կա որ,
Հազար էսպէս ձևեր փոխեմ, ձևը խաղ է անցավոր,
Ես միշտ հոգի, տիեզերքի մեծ հոգու հետ, ի՜նչ կա որ։

* Ասի. «Հէնց լոկ էս աճյունն է ու անունը, որ ունեմ»…
Երբ ճառագեց անծայրածիր քո ժըպիտը հոգուս դեմ.
- Ի՜նչ է աճյունն էդ անկայուն, ու անունը, որ ունես,
Դու աստվա՜ծ ես, դու անհուն ես, անանուն ես ու անեղծ: 

Բերանն արնոտ Մարդակերը էն անբան
Հազար դարում հազիվ դառավ Մարդասպան.
Ձեռներն արնոտ գընում է նա դեռ կամկար,
Ու հեռու է մինչև Մարդը իր ճամփան:

Տիեզերքում աստվածային մի ճամփորդ է իմ հոգին.
Երկրից անցվոր, երկրի փառքին անհաղորդ է իմ հոգին.
Հեռացել է ու վերացել մինչ աստղերը հեռավոր,
Վար մնացած մարդու համար արդեն խորթ է իմ հոգին։
_ Հ. Թումանյան_

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մտածել, որ 100 տարի հետո էլ չես լինի, նույն անմտությունն է, ինչ մտածես. որ 100 տարի առաջ չես եղել...
Իրոք որ ժամանակը մտացածին է` հնարված մարդու կողմից... իսկ հոգու` հավերժական կյանքի գաղափարը, ածանցյալ է ժամանակի գաղափարից...
Ամեն ինչ կարծես թե երևելի է

----------


## Koms

իսկ ինչու չեք կարծում, որ ցանկացած մարմնի Մահը ` նաև տվյալ մարմնի վերջն է, չկա մատերիա` չկա Տվյալ Էությունը, որը գուցե փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ Էության, բայց ոչ նախորդ Մատերիայի...

----------


## սիսար

Մահ    հասկացությունը՝   գոյություն    ունի   միայն   մեր   գիտակցության   մեջ,   իսկ   բնության   մեջ    եւ   առհասարակ   ըստ   համատիեզերական    կանոնների,    մահ   հասկացությունը    գոյություն   չունի:   Մինչ   մահը,   մարդը   արդեն   հասցնում    է   փոխանցել    իր    գենետիկական   հատկանիշները՝   որպես   ինֆորմացիա,   իր   հաջորդ    սերունդներին,   կամ    մահից   հետո    մարդը   շարունակում    է   ապրել    որպես    ինֆորմացիա   իր   հաջորդ   սերունդների   մեջ:   Իսկ    ֆիզիքականը՝   հանձնվելով   հողին,    ժամանակի    ընթացքում,   մսից    եւ   արյունից    վերածվում   է,   հողի,   կամ    այլ   քիմիական   միացությունների:   Իսկ    մարդկային    գիտակցությունը՝   հոգու(էներգիա)   միջոցով     որպես    ինֆորմացիա,    տարածվում    է   տիեզերքում,    այն   շարունակում   է   ծառայել,   տիեզերքը    կառավարելու   գործում:

----------


## Moon

Նախ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում հավատում եք արդյոք դրախտի կամ դժոխքի գոյությանը։ ես չեմ հավատում, որքան էլ որ քրիստոնյա եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդ մահանալուց հետո, նորից ծնվում ա մեկ ուրիշ երկրում, ուրիշ ազգությամբ և սովորություններով։ 
Իսկ վերամարմնավորման հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Համաձայն եմ Արշակի հետ։




> «Գիտությունը ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չունի վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի դեմ»։ Սա Ալբերտ Էինշտեինի կարծիքն է։  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Դուք որևէ  լուրջ  հիմնավորում ունե՞ք էդքան ինքնավստահ ձևով նման պնդումներ անելու համար, թե՞ ուղղակի տենց եք կարծում ու վերջ։
> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա Թումանյանին գնահատում եք։ Հատուկ Ձեզ համար թեմայի վերաբերյալ մի քանի քառյակ էլ ես մեջբերեմ Թումանյանից։
> 
> Մեր կյանքը-կարճ մի վերելք,
> Անցնել հանգիստ ամեն տանջանք ու վայելք,
> Ապրել անբախտ, անցնել անհաղթ - հոգիանալու նորեն
> Նյութից զատված, անմահացած - վերադառնալ դեպ իրեն։
> 
> * Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թէ ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
> ...


Քառյակները Թումանյանի միշտ էլ անկրկնելի են։ Ապրես։

----------


## unknown

Չգիտեմ: :Think: Երբ   մեռնեմ   կգամ   պատասխանը    ձեզ   կասեմ: :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

ՈՉ ՄԻ բան, չկա, սաղ դատարկա:

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախ ոչ մեկ չի խոսում հավատում եք արդյոք դրախտի կամ դժոխքի գոյությանը։ ես չեմ հավատում, որքան էլ որ քրիստոնյա եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով մարդ մահանալուց հետո, նորից ծնվում ա մեկ ուրիշ երկրում, ուրիշ ազգությամբ և սովորություններով։ 
> Իսկ վերամարմնավորման հետ համաձայն չեմ։


Վերամարմնավորումն իմ իմանալով հենց քո վերը նշածն է՝ մարդու հոգին(էությունը) մահից հետո նորից է ծնվում ու շարունակում զարգացումը։




> իսկ ինչու չեք կարծում, որ ցանկացած մարմնի Մահը ` նաև տվյալ մարմնի վերջն է, չկա մատերիա` չկա Տվյալ Էությունը, որը գուցե փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ Էության, բայց ոչ նախորդ Մատերիայի...


Այն, որ ցանկացած մարմնի մահը տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմնի վերջն է, չեմ կարծում թե որևէ մեկը կառարկի։ Բայց մի՞թե մարդու էությունը հենց լոկ ֆիզիկական աճյունն է։ Կարծում եմ, որ՝ ոչ։ Կարծում եմ, մարդու հոգին, էությունը  ամեն պահի փոփոխվում, զարգանում է ու, տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմինը թողնելով, զարգացման մի ինչ–որ փուլ է անցնում։ Եթե դա նկատի ունեիք ասելով, որ Տվյալ էությունը փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ էության, ապա համաձայն եմ։

Ի դեպ, հայերեն _անձ_ ու _անհատ_ բառերը, չնայած հաճախ գործածվում են մեկը մյուսի փոխարեն, բայց կարծում եմ իմաստային տարբերություններ ունեն։ Հավանաբար _անձը_ մարդու այն հատկանիշները, շերտն է, որը դրսևորվում է տվյալ կյանքի՝ տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմնով գոյության ընթացքում։ Իսկ _անհատը_ մարդու ոգին է կամ էությունը որը պահպանվում է, շարունակում է ապրել տարբեր կյանքերի ընթացքում։
Ուշադրություն դարձնենք բառի կազմությանը՝ ան–հատ, այսինքն՝ անհատնում, չընդհատվող։

----------

Խաչիկ-Ապեր (02.07.2010)

----------


## Moon

> Վերամարմնավորումն իմ իմանալով հենց քո վերը նշածն է՝ մարդու հոգին(էությունը) մահից հետո նորից է ծնվում ու շարունակում զարգացումը։
> 
> 
> Այն, որ ցանկացած մարմնի մահը տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմնի վերջն է, չեմ կարծում թե որևէ մեկը կառարկի։ Բայց մի՞թե մարդու էությունը հենց լոկ ֆիզիկական աճյունն է։ Կարծում եմ, որ՝ ոչ։ Կարծում եմ, մարդու հոգին, էությունը  ամեն պահի փոփոխվում, զարգանում է ու, տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմինը թողնելով, զարգացման մի ինչ–որ փուլ է անցնում։ Եթե դա նկատի ունեիք ասելով, որ Տվյալ էությունը փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ էության, ապա համաձայն եմ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, հայերեն _անձ_ ու _անհատ_ բառերը, չնայած հաճախ գործածվում են մեկը մյուսի փոխարեն, բայց կարծում եմ իմաստային տարբերություններ ունեն։ Հավանաբար _անձը_ մարդու այն հատկանիշները, շերտն է, որը դրսևորվում է տվյալ կյանքի՝ տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմնով գոյության ընթացքում։ Իսկ _անհատը_ մարդու ոգին է կամ էությունը որը պահպանվում է, շարունակում է ապրել տարբեր կյանքերի ընթացքում։
> Ուշադրություն դարձնենք բառի կազմությանը՝ ան–հատ, այսինքն՝ անհատնում, չընդհատվող։


Իսկ ես վերամարմնավորում ասելով հասկանում եմ, որ ինչ որ օտար մարդ քո մարմնի մեջ ա մտնում։

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ ես վերամարմնավորում ասելով հասկանում եմ, որ ինչ որ օտար մարդ քո մարմնի մեջ ա մտնում։


 :LOL:   :Blush:   :LOL:  

Ժողովուրդ իմ կարծիքով հոգին դա ուղակի էներգիայի տեսակա... Ու մահից հետո կամ վերփոխվում է մի այլ տեսակի... կամ մի այլ մարմնի մեջ իր հանգրվանը գտնում...

Հ.Գ. կներեք Թեման չեմ կարդացել  :Blush:

----------


## Koms

> Կարծում եմ, մարդու հոգին, էությունը  ամեն պահի փոփոխվում, զարգանում է ու, տվյալ ֆիզիկական մարմինը թողնելով, զարգացման մի ինչ–որ փուլ է անցնում։ Եթե դա նկատի ունեիք ասելով, որ Տվյալ էությունը փոխակերպվում է մեկ այլ էության, ապա համաձայն եմ։


մտածում եմ, որ հստակ առկա է, գոյություն ունի մի զարմանալի միասնություն` ֆիզիկական մատերիայի եւ էներգետիկ ոգու, եթե մարդը մանուկ տարիքի է, ապա նույննն է նաեւ Ոգին, եւ այդպես շարունակ` պատանեկություն, միջին տարիք, ծերություն, մինչ` Մահ,..

----------


## Արիացի

> «Գիտությունը ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չունի վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի դեմ»։ Սա Ալբերտ Էինշտեինի կարծիքն է։  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Դուք որևէ  լուրջ  հիմնավորում ունե՞ք էդքան ինքնավստահ ձևով նման պնդումներ անելու համար, թե՞ ուղղակի տենց եք կարծում ու վերջ։
> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա Թումանյանին գնահատում եք։ Հատուկ Ձեզ համար թեմայի վերաբերյալ մի քանի քառյակ էլ ես մեջբերեմ Թումանյանից։
> 
> Մեր կյանքը-կարճ մի վերելք,
> Անցնել հանգիստ ամեն տանջանք ու վայելք,
> Ապրել անբախտ, անցնել անհաղթ - հոգիանալու նորեն
> Նյութից զատված, անմահացած - վերադառնալ դեպ իրեն։
> 
> * Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թէ ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
> ...


Հարգելիս գիտությունը իրոք ոչ մի փաստարկ չունի այդ տեսության դեմ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում ոչ այն ճիշտ է: Օրինակ գիտությունը չի կարող լիովին ու հիմնավորված հերքել ալքիմիան: Բայց ցանկացած խելամիտ մարդու համար էլ ալքիմիան կեղծ բան է, մինչդեռ նրանով զբաղվել է, նույնիսկ մեծն Նյուտոնը: Եվ ընդհանրապես մի փիլիսոփա ասել է, որ մարդու մտքով անցած ցանկացած բան հնարավոր է:
Եվ հետևաբար այստեղ հարցը ընդամենը հավատալու ու չհավատալու մեջ է: Իսկ քանի որ չկան փատեր, որոնք ապացուցում են ձեր ասածները, ապա ես հակված են այն ավելորդություն համարելուն: 
Ես մի դասախոս ունեի, որը նույնպես հավատում էր այդ բաներին: Նա ասում էր, որ հնարավոր է, որ ես անցյալում ապրել եմ, բայց ես ոչ մի բան չեն հիշում այդ անցյալ կյանքից: Բայց այս դեպքում ակնհայտ է, որ եթե ես ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում այդ անցյալ կյանքից, ապա ես ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունեմ այդ անցյալ  կյանքի հետ: Հետևաբար ես այդ անցյալում ապրած մարդու հետ և, ուրեմն, ես նա չեմ, քանի որ ոչ մի ընդհանուր հատկություն մենք չունենք: Դուք կարող եք ասել, որ ընդհանրությունը մեր ընդհանուր հոգին է, որը նրա մարմնից տեղափոխվել է իմ մարմին, բայց դա ոչ մի փաստով և իմ ոչ մի արարքով չի երևում: 
Եվ հետո ես ոնց կարող եմ մի կյանքում լինել ասենք տղա, մյուսում աղջիկ: Չէ, որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր մտածելակերպեր են, տարբեր հոգեբանություններ ունեն: Էլ չեմ խոսում մտավոր ընդունակությունների մասին: Դուք կարող եք ասել, որ դրանք հոգու միջոցով չեն փոխանցվում, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչն է փոխանցվում? Ինչ ֆիզիոլոգիական կամ մտավոր ունակություն է փոխանցում հոգին մի մարմնից մյուսը?
Մի ուրիշ հարց էլ: Ինչպես գիտեք երկրի բնակչությունը անընդհատ աճում է: Օրինակ վերջին հարյուր տարում մի քանի պատիկ ավելացել է երկրագնդի բնակչությունը: Բայց այս դեպքում որտեղից են նոր հոգիներ առաջանում? Միթե կա տենց մի կառույց, որը նոր հոգիներ է մատակարարում? Այս հարցին կա երկու պատասխան ձեր կողմնակիցների կողմից.
1) Հոգի ունեն նաև կենդանիները և նրանց թիվը հաշվի առնելով կարող եք ասել որ ընդհանուր թիվը մնում է նույնը: Այս տարբերակը այնքան անհիմն է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, քանի որ եթե դա տեղի ունի, ապա կենդանիների ու մարդու մեջ ինչ հոգեբանական ընդհանրություն կա? Եթե աղջկա ու տղայի միջև այդքան տարբերություն կա, ապա մարդու ու կենդանու միջև այդ տարբերությունները շատ ավելի են շատանում:
2) Մարդիկ միայն երկրագնդի վրա չեն ապրում, և կան այլ մոլորակներ, որոնցում մարդիկ են ապրում: Այս տարբերակը մի քիչ ավելի խելամիտ է, բայց այս դեպքում էլ թող մի այդպիսի մարդ հայտնվի, որը ապրել է այլ մոլորակում և մեզ պատմի այդ մոլորակի մասին: Այդ մարդը մեծ օգուտ կտա գիտությանը:
Մի խոսքով ձեր տեսությունը հակասում է իմ պատկերացումներին:
Իսկ Թումանյանի քառյակների համար շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Koms

Ցավոք, մենք ի վիճակի ենք տեսնել-ընկալել միայն *մեզ հասանելիք* աշխարհը, իսկ չէ որ միանշանակ ակնհայտ է, որ կա նաև *զուգահեռ աշխարհ*, որը մեզ մեղմ ասած, հասանելի չէ, և իհարկե ծագում են հարցեր, որոնց մենք, հասարակ մահկանացուներս, պատասխան չունենք /օրինակ, ինչու մեկ դեպքում, ասենք, ծնվում է սիրամարգ, իսկ մեկ այլ դեպքում` գետաձի/, ով է այդ ամենը *Ծրագրավորողը*, և գուցե պետք էլ չի որ իմանանք, եւ լավ է որ չգիտենք, հա?...

----------


## VisTolog

> Ցավոք, մենք ի վիճակի ենք տեսնել-ընկալել միայն *մեզ հասանելիք* աշխարհը, իսկ չէ որ միանշանակ ակնհայտ է, որ կա նաև *զուգահեռ աշխարհ*, որը մեզ մեղմ ասած, հասանելի չէ, և իհարկե ծագում են հարցեր, որոնց մենք, հասարակ մահկանացուներս, պատասխան չունենք /օրինակ, ինչու մեկ դեպքում, ասենք, ծնվում է սիրամարգ, իսկ մեկ այլ դեպքում` գետաձի/, ով է այդ ամենը *Ծրագրավորողը*, և գուցե պետք էլ չի որ իմանանք, եւ լավ է որ չգիտենք, հա?...


Եթե ապրում ենք շատ կարճ ժամանակ, ապա պետք է իմանանք...

----------


## Koms

համոզված եմ, որ Մարդը ծրագրավորված է հենց *չիմանալու* վրա,
հենց դա էլ գուցե եւ Կյանքի շարժիչ ուժի մի կոմպոնենտներից է ? չէ որ` 
հնարավոր չէ *հասկանալ* այն, ինչ հնարավոր չէ *ընկալել* ?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> համոզված եմ, որ Մարդը ծրագրավորված է հենց *չիմանալու* վրա,
> հենց դա էլ գուցե եւ Կյանքի շարժիչ ուժի մի կոմպոնենտներից է ? չէ որ` 
> հնարավոր չէ *հասկանալ* այն, ինչ հնարավոր չէ *ընկալել* ?


Մենք՝ մարդիկս , լռակյաց հանելուկների դամբարան ենք :Եթե չլիներ այդ բազմածավալ , մարդկային գլխում շիկացած առեղծվածային անորոշ ուղեղային առատությունը , ինչպե՞ս կարող էր յուրաքանչյուր դարաշրջան իր համար հայտնագործել իրեն հարկավորը՝միշտ տարբեր ու անկրկնելի գաղտնիքները:Մենք ՝սովորական մահկանացուներս , գուցե և տեղյակ չենք այդ գաղտնիքների մասին , բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ չկան ոմն  մարդ կոչվածներ  , որոնք չգիտեն դրա պատասխանը ... :Think: 
Մի գուցե և հատուկ ծրագրավորված է, որպեսզի մարդիկ չվախենան . չգործեն անուղղելի սխալներ և չխաթարեն կյանքի ընթացքը :  :Wink: 
Քրիստոնյա լինելով հանդերձ հավատում եմ վերամարմնավորմանը ինչպես նաև զուգահեռ աշխարհներին ... :Smile:

----------


## Koms

> Մի գուցե և հատուկ ծրագրավորված է, որպեսզի մարդիկ չվախենան . չգործեն անուղղելի սխալներ և չխաթարեն կյանքի ընթացքը :


իրոք որ , , ինչպես ասվում է.  "ամենքին` իրենը" ...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

… իսկ հետո գալիս են ճիճուներն և ուտում դիակդ…  :Wink:

----------


## Fenix

Հին եգիպտոսում այսպիսին էր գաղափարը`ապրել մեռնելու համար: Իսկ ներկայիս կյանքում մարդ չի կարողանում հավատալ այն բանին ,որ անմար է և ապրում միշտ:
Լսել եք Աստրալ տերմինը: Դա հենց այն միջավայրն է որտեղ գտնվում են Դրախտն ու դժողքն: Ասում են` երբ մարդ մահանում նա կորցնում է իր մարմից մոտ 40 գրամ քաշ:
Դա հենց մեր հոգին է"Աստրալ մարմին,էֆիրային մարմին" ինչպես կուզեք անվանեք:
Մարդ իր կյանքի ընթացքում նույնպես կարող է լքել իր ֆիզիկական մարմինը: Այս փաստի կապակցությամբ գրվել են բազում գրքեր:
Եվ երբ դու հասկանում ես որ կյանքը չի վերջանում ֆիզիկականով, սկսում ես չվախենալ մահից

----------


## Սելավի

Հերաքրքիրա  դիտեք:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGpxfoF3SYg&NR=1

----------


## Արամ

Ինչքան գիտեմ, ես թեմայում մի անգամ ասել եմ, մի հատել ասեմ....մարդու հոգին անմահա....իսկ մարմինը, ոնց որ մի դիմակ, ամեն մարդու հետ խոսալուց, որ փոխվում է, հիմա էլ մարմիննա տենց, ամեն անգամ մարմինը կգնա բայց քո հոգին անվերջ կմնա, դու կարողա դրա մասին չիմանաս, բայց ետի տենցա...

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ դու ինչ հիմքեր ունես, որ հոգին անմահա, երբ որ ասում ես 


> դու կարողա դրա մասին չիմանաս, բայց ետի տենցա...


, բա դու ի՞նչ գիտես:

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ դու ինչ հիմքեր ունես, որ հոգին անմահա, երբ որ ասում ես , բա դու ի՞նչ գիտես:


Ես էլ չգիտեմ, բայց ետի տենցա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հոգին անմահա ու մարդու մահից հետո ինքը դուրսա գալիս մարմնից:
Իսկ հոգու գոյությունը ապացուցվելա մահից հետո արված կշռումների միջոցով,ըստ որոնց մարդու քաշից 21 գ պակասումա:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ենթադրենք թե իրոք պակասում ա: Դու ոնց կարաս "ապացուցես", որ դա մարդու հոգին ա? Մենակ թե չասես, "ԲԱ ՈՐ ՀՈԳԻՆ ՉԻ ԲԱ ԻՆՉԱ"

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նախ կարամ հենց քո ասած հարցը տամ:Դու գրել ես էտ հարցը չտաս,որովհետև դու էլ չես կարա պատասխանես էդ հարցին:
Երկրորդ հոգու գոյության շատ լավ ապացույց ես տեսա մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի հատ վավերագրական կինոյի մեջ:
Մի հատ  բժիշկ միշտ ականատեսա լինում,որ մարդիկ կլինիկական մահ տանելուց հետո սկսում են պատմել,որ տարբեր բաներ են տեսել,ասենք հիվանդանոցի հետևը տեսել են,որ եսիմ-ինչ փոս կա:Իսկ գիտնականները պնդում էին,որ էտի ինքը կյանումա տեսել ու ինքնագիտակցության արդյունքում իրան թվումա,որ էտի մահվանից հետո հոգինա տեսել:
Ու էս բժիշկը մի հատ խորամանկ քայլա անում`շենքի տանիքին մեծ տառերով գրումա մի հատ նախադասություն <<Թռչունները...>>,հիմա չեմ հիշում ինչ էր:
Ու հենց առաջին կլինիկական մահ տարած մարդը,երբ ոտքիա կանգնում միանգամից սկսումա ասել էտ բառերը ու փախնումա դուրս:Այսինքն իրա հոգին դուրսա եկել մարմնից ու տեսելա էդ ամենը,սրան ուրիշ բացատրություն չկա:
Աստվածաշնչին հավատացեք :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Այսինքն, երբ մարդ կլինիկական մահ ա տանում, հոգին հելնումա դուրս ու սկսում գուլյատ անել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ընենց ես ասում,ոնցոր առաջին անգամ ես լսում :Shok: 
Ով կլինիկական մահա տանում,հետո ինչ-որ թունելներիցա խոսում:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ընենց ես ասում,ոնցոր առաջին անգամ ես լսում
> Ով կլինիկական մահա տանում,հետո ինչ-որ թունելներիցա խոսում:


Հետո ինչ ?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինչ-որ ծանոթ ունես,որ կլինիկական մահա տարել:
Գնա իրանից հարցրա`ինքը ինչ-որ բաներ չի տեսել?

----------


## Ռեդ

Հա, մեր դասարանի մի աղջիկ կլինիկական մահ ա տարել, ասումա Լոսթ-ի 41րդ սեզոննա տեսել  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե հումոր ես անում,ուրեմն չանցավ էտ հումորդ:
Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես ասում,ուրեմն լինելույա որ տեսելա

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եթե հումոր ես անում,ուրեմն չանցավ էտ հումորդ:
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես ասում,ուրեմն լինելույա որ տեսելա


Հավատում եմ, որ կլինի

----------


## Սելավի

> Հետո ինչ ?


Հետո  այն՝  որ  հավատացողներին  փաստարկներ  պետք  չեն, իսկ  չհավատացողներին  փաստարկները  բավարար  չեն:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հետո  այն՝  որ  հավատացողներին  փաստարկներ  պետք  չեն, իսկ  չհավատացողներին  փաստարկները  բավարար  չեն:


Պարզից էլ պարզ ա  :Shok:

----------


## Grace43

:Think: 


> Այսինքն, երբ մարդ կլինիկական մահ ա տանում, հոգին հելնումա դուրս ու սկսում գուլյատ անել


ՉԷ,գուլյատ չի անում…Եթե լսած լինեիր կլինիկական մահ տարած մարդկանց կտեսնեիր,որ լրիվ նույն բաներն են ասւմ…Հոգին դուրս ա գալիս ու բարձրանում ա վերև,Աստծո դաստանն լսելու,դե հետո էլ որինը դժոխք ա գնում,որինն ել դրախտ… :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ՉԷ,գուլյատ չի անում…Եթե լսած լինեիր կլինիկական մահ տարած մարդկանց կտեսնեիր,որ լրիվ նույն բաներն են ասւմ…Հոգին դուրս ա գալիս ու բարձրանում ա վերև,Աստծո դաստանն լսելու,դե հետո էլ որինը դժոխք ա գնում,որինն ել դրախտ…


Դու անձամբ հավատում ես?
Հետո ինչ որ սաղ տենց բաներ են պատմում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ հավը ձվից ա

----------


## Grace43

> Դու անձամբ հավատում ես?
> Հետո ինչ որ սաղ տենց բաներ են պատմում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ հավը ձվից ա


Հա,ես հավատում եմ,որովհետև ես կյանքում ամեն ինչ հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված…

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ողջուններս բոլոր ալումբցիներիդ. Ես շատ ուրախ եմ  որ արդեն իմ առողջական վիճակս հնարավորություն է տալիս բոլորիդ հետ հեռակա կարգով զրուցելու:
 Այս թեման ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց, եվ ես կարդացի գրեթե բոլոր գրվածքները այս բաժնում: Գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր, սիրելի ակումբցի ժողովուրդ, ասես բոլորը գտնվում են հոլիվուդյան կամ բրազիլիական ֆիլմերի ազդեցության ներքո, որովհետև այնքան հեքիաթային մտքերի կարելի է հանդիպել: Զարմանում եմ: Քավ լիցի եթե ես խոսքերովս կամենում եմ որևէ մեկին վիրավորել, ծաղրել: Պարզապես, այնքան պարզ ու հստակ է հոգու գոյության գաղափարը և նույնքան պարզ և շիտակ է նրա միակ և անկրկնելի լինելու գաղափարը, որը այլ խոսքերը ավելորդ են:  Հասկանում եք, եթե մենք ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը և մեզ էլ համարում ենք Նրա արարածներ , ապա պետք է նաև հասկանանք, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ, ասել է թե իր նման բանական և անմահ: Ֆիզիկական անմահությունը միառժամանակ վերցվեց մարդուց մեղք գործելու պատճառով, սակայն, հոգու անմահությունը մնաց: Հոգին որևէ ձև կամ կերպար չունի. մենք սովոր ենք հոգին ընկալել ֆիլմային տարբերակներով: Հոգին լույս է մարդու մարմնի մեջ, լույս որը կենդանություն է պարգևում մարդուն: Եթե մարդը ապրում է սրբակենցաղ կյանքով ապա այդ լուսը ավելի է պաըծառանում և հակառակը: Այստեղից է գալիս այն գաղափարը, որ Քրիստոսին կամ սրբերին պատկերում են լուսեպսակով` Նիմբ-ով: Գիտականորեն ապացուցված է որ մարդկային մարմինը ունի ճառագայթում, և այդ ճառագայթումը տեղի է ունենում ի շնորհիվ հոգու այդ լույսի:
Միանգամից ասեմ որ ռեինկառնացիայի կամ վերամարմնավորման որևէ գաղափար ընդունելի չէ, քանի որ, գուցե կոպիտ հնչի,  ամեն հոգի արարվում Աստծո կողմից հենց տվյալ մարմնի համար: 
Ես կշարունակեմ այս թեման որոշ ժամանակ ուշ կներեք: 

*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## ihusik

*Արիացի*-ն շատ ճիշտ հարցադրումներ է կատարել ու հարկ է, որ պատասխանվի, ինչը կփորձեմ այժմ անել որքան որ ինքս հասկանում եմ ու պատկերացնում.



> Հարգելիս գիտությունը իրոք ոչ մի փաստարկ չունի այդ տեսության դեմ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում ոչ այն ճիշտ է: Օրինակ գիտությունը չի կարող լիովին ու հիմնավորված հերքել ալքիմիան: Բայց ցանկացած խելամիտ մարդու համար էլ ալքիմիան կեղծ բան է, մինչդեռ նրանով զբաղվել է, նույնիսկ մեծն Նյուտոնը: Եվ ընդհանրապես մի փիլիսոփա ասել է, որ մարդու մտքով անցած ցանկացած բան հնարավոր է:
> Եվ հետևաբար այստեղ հարցը ընդամենը հավատալու ու չհավատալու մեջ է: Իսկ քանի որ չկան փատեր, որոնք ապացուցում են ձեր ասածները, ապա ես հակված են այն ավելորդություն համարելուն:


 *Ով փնտրում է՝ նա գտնում է...* Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր, բայց համենայն դեպս բոլոր ժամանակների մեծանուն գիտնականներն էլ՝ նրանք ովքեր իրոք առաջ են տարել, առաջնորդել ու ընդլայնել մարդու մտքի հորիզոնները   հավատացել ու ընդունել են հոգու անմահության գաղափարը և իմիջիայլոց ոչ միայն առաջադեմ գիտնականներն այլև բոլոր առաջադեմ մտավորականությունն՝ լինեին նրանք բանաստեղծներ, նկարիչներ թե մի հասարակ կոշկակար՝ ինչպես Յակոբ Բյոմեն էր։ Եվ քանի դեռ խոսում ենք գիտնականների մասին փորձեմ խեղճ Նյուտոնին էլ  արդարացնեմ. եթե ասում ես, որ _ցանկացած խելամիտ մարդու համար էլ ալքիմիան կեղծ բան է, մինչդեռ նրանով զբաղվել է, նույնիսկ մեծն Նյուտոնը_ ապա դրանից հետևում է, որ կամ Նյուտոնն խելամիտ մարդ չի եղել ու այդ մեծ գիտնականն զբաղվել է կեղծ բաներով (դե ենթադրում եմ երևի պարապությունից) կամ էլ  շատ ավելի խելամիտ է եղել նշածդ ցանկացած խելամիտ մարդուց, որ հասկացել ու ուսումնասիրել է ալքիմիան։ Եվ ընդհանրապես ներկայիս գիտությունն հենց զարգանում է մեծամասամբ այդ ուղղությամբ՝ ապացուցելով հոգու գոյությունն ու նրա անմահությունը. իհարկե խոսքս կրկին առաջադեմ գիտնականների մասին է (նշեմ միայն մի քանի ռուս գիտնականների անուններ որպեսզի կարողանաք փնտրելու դեպքում գտնեք- К.Г.Коротков, А.Е.Акимов, Шипов Геннадий Иванович, Петр Горяев) ու նրանց ստեղծած կամ զարգացրած  ուղղությունների ինչպիսիք են՝ ֆիզիկական վակումի, ալիքային գենետիկայի, տարսիոն դաշտերի տեսությունները ու նաև այն բազմաթիվ սարքավորումները, որոնցով ֆիկսվում ու նկարահանվում է մարդու նուրբ մարմինները կամ հոգին։ _Այնպես որ այժմ ասել, թե գիտությունն չի ընդունում հոգու գոյության ու ֆիզիկական մահվան նրա վերապրման փաստը  կնշանակի ցույց տալ ժամանակակից գիտության նվաճումների հետ կապված սեփական անիրազեկությունը։_ 
*Ով փնտրում է՝ նա գտնում է...*



> Ես մի դասախոս ունեի, որը նույնպես հավատում էր այդ բաներին: Նա ասում էր, որ հնարավոր է, որ ես անցյալում ապրել եմ, բայց ես ոչ մի բան չեն հիշում այդ անցյալ կյանքից: Բայց այս դեպքում ակնհայտ է, որ եթե ես ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում այդ անցյալ կյանքից, ապա ես ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չունեմ այդ անցյալ  կյանքի հետ: Հետևաբար ես այդ անցյալում ապրած մարդու հետ և, ուրեմն, ես նա չեմ, քանի որ ոչ մի ընդհանուր հատկություն մենք չունենք: Դուք կարող եք ասել, որ ընդհանրությունը մեր ընդհանուր հոգին է, որը նրա մարմնից տեղափոխվել է իմ մարմին, բայց դա ոչ մի փաստով և իմ ոչ մի արարքով չի երևում:


 Իրականում գոյություն ունեցող փաստն ու մարդու դրան հավատալն ու կամ այն հիշելն ու չհիշելն բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են ու իրար հետ կապ չունեն. բերեմ մեկ օրինակ. 

Երևանից Վանաձոր  ավտոբուսով գնալուց այնքան հոգնած էի, որ նստելով Երևանում անմիջապես քնել եմ ու բնականաբար ոչինչ չեմ հիշում այդ ընթացքի մասին ու արթնացել եմ տեղ հասնելու ժամանակ մինչդեռ կաին մարդիկ, որոնք քնած չեն եղել ու հիշում են ողջ ճանապարհն. հետևաբար այն փաստն, որ ես չեմ հիշում այդ ողջ ճանապարահատվածն չի նշանակում որ դրա հիման վրա ես կարող եմ հերքել այն փաստն, որ ես անցել եմ այդ ճանապարհն ու հիմա գտնվում եմ Վանաձորում։ Կյանքում շատերն ապրում են այդ քնած մարդու նման մինչդեռ եղել են ու կան մարդիկ որոնք հիշել են իրենց անցած կյանքերն ամբողջությամբ (հնարավոր է միայն Ոգեղեն մարդկանց մոտ) կամ մասնակիորեն։ Բանը նրանումն է, որ անցյալ կյանքերը մարդիկ չեն հիշում մեկ պատճառով. այդ հիշողությունը կամ այդ շտեմարանը գտնվում է մարդու հոգու բարձրագույն շերտերում և դրա համար եմ ասում, որ այն հիշում են միայն Մեծ Հոգևոր զարգացման հասած Անհատները իսկ եթե հիշեին նաև նրանք՝ ովքեր այդ բարձունքներին չեն հասել ապա դա նրանց հոգևոր առաջխաղացմանը շատ կխանգարեր տարբեր պատճառներով, որոնց վրա կանգ առնել այժմ չէի ցանկանա... Լինում են նաև բացառություններ, երբ անցյալ կյանքերից հատվածներ հիշում են նաև սովորական մարդիկ՝ մասնավորապես հնդիկ մի աղջկա՝ Շանթի Դեվիի դեպքն կամ ուրիշներ ու նաև երեխաներն են շատ բաներ հիշում մինչ 5-7 տարեկան հասակը, բայց երեխաների նման պատմությունները ծնողները սովորաբար վերագրում են իրենց բալիկների վառ երևակայությանն ու սկսում անուշադրության մատնվել կամ պարզապես կատակի ու ծաղրի տրվել ու երեխան սկսում է էլ այդ մասին չխոսել...

Այն միտքն, որ եթե անցած կյանքերից ոչինչ չենք հիշում նշանակում է ոչ մի ընդհանրություն մեր հետ կապված ու նաև ազդեցություն էլ մեր վրա չի կարող այն ունենալ, սխալ է քանզի այն ամենն ինչ մենք ունենք (մեր հոգեկան հատկությունները, կարողություններն ու հմտությունները) մենք դա վաստակել ենք հենց անցած կյանքերում մեր իսկ ջանքերի շնորհիվ և ըստ այդ ձեռքբերումների մեկն առջևում է մյուսն հետ է մնում, մեկն զարգացրել ու կատարելագործել է մի խումբ հատկություններ ու որակներ մյուսն այլ ու որքան էլ եկեղեցին թեկուզ չընդունի, միևնույն է դա այդպես է և զուր է հերքելով վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն առիթ տալ հասարակ մարդուն մեղքը գցել Աստծու վրա ասելով թե ինչու՞ է Ամենակարող Աստվածն այն մեկին բարի աչքով նաել օժտելով շատ ու շատ դրական հատկություններով ու որակներով իսկ ինձ ոչ- որտե՞ղ է այդտեղ արդարությունը... իսկ արդարություն իրոք որ կա. Послание к Галатам святого апостола Павла 6:7Не обманывайтесь: Бог поругаем не бывает. Что посеет человек, то и пожнет:  Մի հատված Աստվածաշնչից, որ խոսում է ևս այն մասին, որ Հիսուսն էլ չնայած չէր ուզում կանգ առներ անցած կյանքրի գաղափարի վրա ու ամեն կերպ մարդկանց հայացքներն ուղղում էր դեպի ապագան այնուամենայնիվ Նա էլ իր աշակերտների հետ միասին ընդունում էր այդ գաղափարները այլապես Նրա աշակերտները նման հարց չէին տա Նրան. От Иоанна святое благовествование 9: 1. И, проходя, увидел человека, *слепого от рождения*. 2. Ученики Его спросили у Него: Равви! *кто согрешил, он* или родители его, *что родился слепым?* Պարզ և հասկանալի է, որ իծնե կույրը չէր կարող մեղք գործեր, եթե մինչ այդ ապրած չլիներ՝ չունենար այդ ծնունդին նախորդող կյանքեր։  





> Եվ հետո ես ոնց կարող եմ մի կյանքում լինել ասենք տղա, մյուսում աղջիկ: Չէ, որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր մտածելակերպեր են, տարբեր հոգեբանություններ ունեն: Էլ չեմ խոսում մտավոր ընդունակությունների մասին: Դուք կարող եք ասել, որ դրանք հոգու միջոցով չեն փոխանցվում, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչն է փոխանցվում? Ինչ ֆիզիոլոգիական կամ մտավոր ունակություն է փոխանցում հոգին մի մարմնից մյուսը?


 Հենց մտավոր ունակություններն, հոգեկան հատկությունները,  մղումներն ու նվաճումներն են փոխանցվում մի կյանքից մյուսն ու երկու սեռերում մարմնավորվելն էլ հենց օգնում է ավելի լավ կատարելագործել իր ներքնաշխարհը մեկ կատարելագործելով տղամարդուն բնորոշ որակները, մեկ էլ կանացի ու անհնար կլիներ խոսել կատարելության մասին եթե հոգին հնարավորություն չունենար զարգացնել երկու սեռերին բնորոշ հատկություններն էլ։ Պատք է ասեմ որ սովորաբար մի քանի մարմնավորում ծնվում է հոգին մի սեռում որից հետո նոր հնարավոր է լինում ծնվել հակառակում իսկ կանացի հատկություններով տղամարդկանց ու տղամարդկանց բնորոշ գծերով ու հատկություններով կանանց առկայությունն էլ խոսում է հենց նոր կայացած այդ փոփոխության մասին։




> Մի ուրիշ հարց էլ: Ինչպես գիտեք երկրի բնակչությունը անընդհատ աճում է: Օրինակ վերջին հարյուր տարում մի քանի պատիկ ավելացել է երկրագնդի բնակչությունը: Բայց այս դեպքում որտեղից են նոր հոգիներ առաջանում? Միթե կա տենց մի կառույց, որը նոր հոգիներ է մատակարարում? Այս հարցին կա երկու պատասխան ձեր կողմնակիցների կողմից.
> 1) Հոգի ունեն նաև կենդանիները և նրանց թիվը հաշվի առնելով կարող եք ասել որ ընդհանուր թիվը մնում է նույնը: Այս տարբերակը այնքան անհիմն է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, քանի որ եթե դա տեղի ունի, ապա կենդանիների ու մարդու մեջ ինչ հոգեբանական ընդհանրություն կա? Եթե աղջկա ու տղայի միջև այդքան տարբերություն կա, ապա մարդու ու կենդանու միջև այդ տարբերությունները շատ ավելի են շատանում:
> 2) Մարդիկ միայն երկրագնդի վրա չեն ապրում, և կան այլ մոլորակներ, որոնցում մարդիկ են ապրում: Այս տարբերակը մի քիչ ավելի խելամիտ է, բայց այս դեպքում էլ թող մի այդպիսի մարդ հայտնվի, որը ապրել է այլ մոլորակում և մեզ պատմի այդ մոլորակի մասին: Այդ մարդը մեծ օգուտ կտա գիտությանը:
> Մի խոսքով ձեր տեսությունը հակասում է իմ պատկերացումներին:
> Իսկ Թումանյանի քառյակների համար շնորհակալություն:


Մեկ այլ բանի մասին ես մոռացել ու հետևաբար այդ տարբերակն հաշվի չես առել, դա այն է որ հոգիների միայն չնչին մասն է գտնվում մարմնավորված վիճակում իսկ մեծամասնությունն այսպես կոչված «մահվանից» հետո գտնվում են մեզ համար անտեսանելի նուրբ-հոգեկան կամ  Հրեղեն-Ոգեղեն ոլորտներում որտեղից էլ գալիս և մարմնավորվում են այդ հոգիները՝  ստանալով նոր մարմին ու հնարավորություն շարունակելու իրենց կատարելագործումն որպես հավերժի ճամփորդներ անվերջ առաջ գնալով ու խաղալով իրենց հերթական դերը Կյանք կոչվող այս մեծ բեմի վրա...

----------


## Արշակ

> Միանգամից ասեմ որ ռեինկառնացիայի կամ վերամարմնավորման որևէ գաղափար ընդունելի չէ, քանի որ, գուցե կոպիտ հնչի,  ամեն հոգի արարվում Աստծո կողմից հենց տվյալ մարմնի համար: 
> Ես կշարունակեմ այս թեման որոշ ժամանակ ուշ կներեք: 
> 
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Հարգելի Ter Hayr, Դուք վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը չեք ընդունում՝ որպես հիմնավորում բերելով. «ամեն հոգի արարվում է Աստծո  կողմից հենց միայն տվյալ մարմնի համար» միտքը։ Բայց հենց այս վերջին միտքը որևէ հիմնավորում ունի՞։ Աստվածաշնչում այդպիսի միտք կա՞, թե դա ուղղակի Ձեր անձնական տեսակետն է։

----------


## Անդրանիկ

Երկրի վրա մարդու գոյատևումը  3 վարկյան է
1 Ծնունդ
2 Մահ
3 Եվ այդ արանքում  ևս մեկ վարկյան, որը կոչվում է կյանք:
Իմ կարծիքով մահը մեր կյանքի 3 կարևորագույն էտապներից մեկն է, որից հետո սկիզբ է առնում մնացած մեզ դեռևս անհայտ վարկյանները:

----------


## Terminator

> 1) Հոգի ունեն նաև կենդանիները և նրանց թիվը հաշվի առնելով կարող եք ասել որ ընդհանուր թիվը մնում է նույնը: Այս տարբերակը այնքան անհիմն է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, քանի որ եթե դա տեղի ունի, ապա կենդանիների ու մարդու մեջ ինչ հոգեբանական ընդհանրություն կա? Եթե աղջկա ու տղայի միջև այդքան տարբերություն կա, ապա մարդու ու կենդանու միջև այդ տարբերությունները շատ ավելի են շատանում:


Եթե հավատանք մարդու վերամարմնավորմանը, ապա ըստ Տիբեթյան (Չինաստան) հավատալիքների, մարդը 12 անգամ վերամարմնավորվում է (մեկ տղամարդու, մեկ էլ՝ աղջկա), իսկ դրանից հետո մարդու հոգին մտնում է կենդանու մեջ և նորից 12 անգամ համանման փոփոխություններ, ապա նորից հոգին մտնում է մարդու մեջ և այդպես շարունակ… :Xeloq:  :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե հավատանք մարդու վերամարմնավորմանը, ապա ըստ Տիբեթյան (Չինաստան) հավատալիքների, մարդը 12 անգամ վերամարմնավորվում է (մեկ տղամարդու, մեկ էլ՝ աղջկա), իսկ դրանից հետո մարդու հոգին մտնում է կենդանու մեջ և նորից 12 անգամ համանման փոփոխություններ, ապա նորից հոգին մտնում է մարդու մեջ և այդպես շարունակ…


Ջեկ Լոնդոնը մի հրաշալի ստեղծագործություն ունի՝ «Զսպաշապիկը»: Կարդացե՛ք, կտպավորվեք: Շատ լավ հետաքրքիր ձեւով մատոցվում է ռեինկարնացիայի գաղափարը:

----------


## Terminator

> Ջեկ Լոնդոնը մի հրաշալի ստեղծագործություն ունի՝ «Զսպաշապիկը»: Կարդացե՛ք, կտպավորվեք: Շատ լավ հետաքրքիր ձեւով մատոցվում է ռեինկարնացիայի գաղափարը:


Իսկ եթե դժվար չի, մի քանի խոսքով կասես թէ ինչ է ասել Ջ. Լոնդոնը: Նախապես մերսի: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ եթե դժվար չի, մի քանի խոսքով կասես թէ ինչ է ասել Ջ. Լոնդոնը: Նախապես մերսի:


Ստեղծագործությունը մահապատժի դատապարտված մարդու մասին է, որը կալանավայրում անցկացնում է իր վերջին օրերը: Կալանավայրում որպես պատժի միջոց՝ կալանավորներին զսպաշապիկ էին հագցնում ու այնքան էին թելերը, որ խեղճերը անտանելի ցավեր էին ունենում: Մեր հերոսը զսպաշակում եղած ժամանակ իր նախորդ կյանքերից տարբեր դրվագներ է տեսնում: Մի խոսքով պատմել հնարավոր չի, կարդալ է պետք: :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ստեղծագործությունը մահապատժի դատապարտված մարդու մասին է, որը կալանավայրում անցկացնում է իր վերջին օրերը: Կալանավայրում որպես պատժի միջոց՝ կալանավորներին զսպաշապիկ էին հագցնում ու այնքան էին թելերը, որ խեղճերը անտանելի ցավեր էին ունենում: Մեր հերոսը զսպաշակում եղած ժամանակ իր նախորդ կյանքերից տարբեր դրվագներ է տեսնում: Մի խոսքով պատմել հնարավոր չի, կարդալ է պետք:


 :Ok: , Հետաքրքրեց, անպայման կկարդամ, իսկ դու հավատում ես վերամարմնավորմանը. ես այդպիսի թեմաներով շատ-շատ բաներ եմ լսել, բայց հավատում եմ 50/50 տոկոսով :Smile:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> , Հետաքրքրեց, անպայման կկարդամ, իսկ դու հավատում ես վերամարմնավորմանը. ես այդպիսի թեմաներով շատ-շատ բաներ եմ լսել, բայց հավատում եմ 50/50 տոկոսով


Սովորաբար մանուկ հասակում մենք շատ տարբեր հիշողություններ ենք ունենում, որոնք իմ կարծիով չեն կարող հենց այնպես լինել: Տարիքի հետ դրանք խամրում ու կորում են: Ստացվում է, որ մանւոկ հասակում մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ այդ հիշողությունների պատճառը, որովհետեւ դեռ այդքան գիտակցություն չունենք, իսկ մեծ հասակում չենք կարող, քանի որ հիշողությունները չկան: Ես դա ինքս ինձ վրա եմ զգացել: Հիշում եմ, փոքր տարիքում երազում միշտ մի վայր էի տեսնում, ինչ որ դեղին ծաոուղի էր, որը երազիս մեջ մեր շենքի մոտ էր, իսկ իրականում չկար: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ի՜՜նչ քաղցրություն ուներ ինձ համար այդ երազը... գուցե հոգիս էր ձգտում հին ափերին :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Սովորաբար մանուկ հասակում մենք շատ տարբեր հիշողություններ ենք ունենում, որոնք իմ կարծիով չեն կարող հենց այնպես լինել: Տարիքի հետ դրանք խամրում ու կորում են: Ստացվում է, որ մանւոկ հասակում մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ այդ հիշողությունների պատճառը, որովհետեւ դեռ այդքան գիտակցություն չունենք, իսկ մեծ հասակում չենք կարող, քանի որ հիշողությունները չկան: Ես դա ինքս ինձ վրա եմ զգացել: Հիշում եմ, փոքր տարիքում երազում միշտ մի վայր էի տեսնում, ինչ որ դեղին ծաոուղի էր, որը երազիս մեջ մեր շենքի մոտ էր, իսկ իրականում չկար: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ի՜՜նչ քաղցրություն ուներ ինձ համար այդ երազը... գուցե հոգիս էր ձգտում հին ափերին


Ես էլ եմ նման հիշողություններ ունեցել :LOL:  :Smile: … Լսել եմ նայեվ, որ նորածին երեխաններն թլ են խոսում, բայց իրենց հասկանալի ձևով միայն, հավանաբար նրանք էլ են հիշում իրենց անցյալը… Նաև տարիներ առաջ մի լուր էր տարածվել մարդկանց մեջ, ըստ որի, մի 2-3 տարեկան մանկիկ հիշել է իր անցյալը և պատմելով իր ծնողներին, նրանց տարել է այն տունը, որտեղ նա անցյալ կյանքում ապրել է, տվել է իր  «ամուսնու» անունը, իր «մահանալու» մանրամասները (Մահացել է ավտովթարից), որոնք էլ ճշտվել են. իրոք մանկիկի նկարագրած հասցեյում ապրող տղամարդու անունը ճիշտ էր, և նրա կինն էլ, ինչպես նկարագրել է մանկիկը, այդպես էլ մահացել է…
Իսկ դու ինչ կասես… :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Գրքի մեջ նման դեպքի մասին պատմվում է:

Հ.Գ. Հաճելի թեմայա, բայց քունս տանում ա:

----------


## Terminator

> Գրքի մեջ նման դեպքի մասին պատմվում է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հաճելի թեմայա, բայց քունս տանում ա:


Ճիշ՞տ, այդ գիրքը շատ հետաքրքրեց անպայման կկարդամ… Մերսի, այդպիսի հետաքրքիր տեղեկության համար :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ճիշ՞տ, այդ գիրքը շատ հետաքրքրեց անպայման կկարդամ… Մերսի, այդպիսի հետաքրքիր տեղեկության համար


Խնդրեմ: Հոսով եմ թեման շարունակություն կունենա :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Խնդրեմ: Հոսով եմ թեման շարունակություն կունենա


Այսպիսի թեմաները ինձ շատ են հետաքրքրում, եթե դու ցանկանաս, ապա ես մեծ հաճույքով կշարունակեմ զրուցել, իսկ դու կցանկանաս… :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Խնդրեմ: Հոսով եմ թեման շարունակություն կունենա


ՀԳ- հաճելի էր քո հետ զրուցելը… :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հասկանում եք, եթե մենք ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը և մեզ էլ համարում ենք Նրա արարածներ , ապա պետք է նաև հասկանանք, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ, ասել է թե իր նման բանական և անմահ: Ֆիզիկական անմահությունը միառժամանակ վերցվեց մարդուց մեղք գործելու պատճառով, սակայն, հոգու անմահությունը մնաց: Հոգին որևէ ձև կամ կերպար չունի. մենք սովոր ենք հոգին ընկալել ֆիլմային տարբերակներով: Հոգին լույս է մարդու մարմնի մեջ, լույս որը կենդանություն է պարգևում մարդուն: Եթե մարդը ապրում է սրբակենցաղ կյանքով ապա այդ լուսը ավելի է պաըծառանում և հակառակը: Այստեղից է գալիս այն գաղափարը, որ Քրիստոսին կամ սրբերին պատկերում են լուսեպսակով` Նիմբ-ով: Գիտականորեն ապացուցված է որ մարդկային մարմինը ունի ճառագայթում, և այդ ճառագայթումը տեղի է ունենում ի շնորհիվ հոգու այդ լույսի:


Խնդրում եմ նշեք սա ձեր կարծիքն է թե ներկայացնում եք եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը այս հարցի մասին։
Ավելացնեմ որ փոքր ինչ պատկերացում էի կազմել ձեր հավատքի մասին, բայց որ այսքան խղճուկ էր այն չգիտեի, կներեք իհարկե, բայց ավելի լավ է գիտությամբ զբաղվեք…

----------


## Lion

Ոչինչ :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Խի՞ մահանալուց հետո էլ բան կա,վերջնական արդյունքում հողի մի քիչ էլ հումուսի ենք վեր ածվում,ու պարարտացնում ենք հողը:

----------


## Amourchik

Առաջին անգամ եմ այստեղ գրառում անում, այդ պատճառով ծանոթ չեմ մյուսների կարծիքների հետ, մի տեսակ հավես էլ չունեմ այդքան գրառում կարդամ :Blush: :Բայց կասեմ, որ չգիտես ինչու վստահեմ, որ մահից հետո կա կյանք, բայց թե ինչպիսին է այն լինելու կամ ոչ , ինչպես ցանկացած մահկանացու, որ դեռևս ապրում է Երկրի վրա, ես էլ չգիտեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Katka

Մահ, իսկ հետո հոգու ազատություն և թռիչք անսահմանության մեջ ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ եթե ամբողջ կյանքդ պատրաստվես "մյուս" կյանքին, անտեսես այս կյանքդ, ու վերջում պարզվի, որ չկա այլ կյանք բացի մեր ունեցած այս մեկից  :Smile: 

Ասածս չի նշանակում անտեսել հեգևորը, կամ ոչինչի մասին չմտածել, խոզի պես ապրել, հակառակը` որքան հնարավոր է որակյալ դարձնել այս կյանքը  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ եթե ամբողջ կյանքդ պատրաստվես "մյուս" կյանքին, անտեսես այս կյանքդ, ու վերջում պարզվի, որ չկա այլ կյանք բացի մեր ունեցած այս մեկից 
> 
> Ասածս չի նշանակում անտեսել հեգևորը, կամ ոչինչի մասին չմտածել, խոզի պես ապրել, հակառակը` որքան հնարավոր է որակյալ դարձնել այս կյանքը


Եթե սկսենք պատրաստվել իսկապես այն չի լինի…
Երկնքի արքայությունը ուտելիք ու խմելիք չէ, ոչ էլ գալիս է դրսևանց երևացող բաներով, նա ոմանց ներսում է, ոմանց սրտերում և այդ ոմանք ապրում են երկնային կյանք երկրի վրա…
Եթե մենք չգիտենք այդ մասին դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ չկա այդպիսի բան, պարզապես մենք դեռ չենք հանդիպել Նրան… Երանի կարողանանաք մենք էլ մասնակից լինել…

----------


## Հայկօ

ոչինչ

----------


## Ռեդ

> ոչինչ


Բայց տենց մի տեսակ տխուր կլինի է

----------


## Elmo

> ոչինչ


Ոչինչը խեր ա, բայց ոչինչ չի կարա լինի: Ինչ-որը ոչինչ չի դառնում, ձևափոխվում ա, տրանսֆորմացիայի ա ենթարկվում, դառնում ա ինչ-որ_ուրիշ_բան, բայց ոչ ոչինչ:
Չէ, ինձ չի թվում, որ մտածողությունը, ինտելլեկտը, երազանքները, ստեղծագործական հատկությունները մատերիա չեն կորղ Չլինել: Բայց իրանք ինչ բնույթի մատերա են ու ֆիզիկապես որտեղ են գտնվում էդ հալա հարց ա:

Չոբանամոդել՝
Օրինակ մոնիտորի վրա մենք տեսնում ենք ֆոռումի գրառումները, բայց եթե մենք մեր կոմյուտերները անջատենք կամ ջարդենք, գրառումները դրանով չեն վերանա, պարզապես մենք զրկվում ենք դրանք տեսնելու հնարավորությունից:

Կարճ ասեմ, քանի ինտելլեկտի, կամ ինքնագիտակցության բնույթը անհայտ է, դժվար է ասել, ինքը կվերանա, թէ ոչ, իսկ մարմինը, հա կվերանա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոչինչը խեր ա, բայց ոչինչ չի կարա լինի: Ինչ-որը ոչինչ չի դառնում, ձևափոխվում ա, տրանսֆորմացիայի ա ենթարկվում, դառնում ա ինչ-որ_ուրիշ_բան, բայց ոչ ոչինչ:
> Չէ, ինձ չի թվում, որ մտածողությունը, ինտելլեկտը, երազանքները, ստեղծագործական հատկությունները մատերիա չեն կորղ Չլինել: Բայց իրանք ինչ բնույթի մատերա են ու ֆիզիկապես որտեղ են գտնվում էդ հալա հարց ա:
> 
> Չոբանամոդել՝
> Օրինակ մոնիտորի վրա մենք տեսնում ենք ֆոռումի գրառումները, բայց եթե մենք մեր կոմյուտերները անջատենք կամ ջարդենք, գրառումները դրանով չեն վերանա, պարզապես մենք զրկվում ենք դրանք տեսնելու հնարավորությունից:
> 
> Կարճ ասեմ, քանի ինտելլեկտի, կամ ինքնագիտակցության բնույթը անհայտ է, դժվար է ասել, ինքը կվերանա, թէ ոչ, իսկ մարմինը, հա կվերանա:


Հա դե  :Smile: : Այլ կերպ ասեմ. մարդը ատոմների, իսկ եթե ավելի մանրանանք՝ խիստ որոշակի դասավորվածություն ունեցող տարբեր քվարկների ու լեպտոնների մի «կույտ» է: Մահից հետո այդ «կույտի» բաղադրիչ մասնիկները, իհարկե, կմնան, բայց քանի որ արդեն նույն կերպ դասավորված չեն լինի, դրանց գումարը բանականություն կամ, քո ասած, ինտելեկտ ու ստեղծագործական հատկություններ չի տա:

Իսկ այդ բաները (ինտելեկտ, ինքնագիտակցություն) ինքնին մատերիա չեն, այլ որոշակիորեն դասավորված մատերիայի *հատկություն*: Ըստ իս  :Smile: :

----------


## Երկնային

_Մահ... իսկ հետո՞

էդ հետոն մեր ուղեղի բանը չի…_

----------


## Hrayr

> Հա դե : Այլ կերպ ասեմ. մարդը ատոմների, իսկ եթե ավելի մանրանանք՝ խիստ որոշակի դասավորվածություն ունեցող տարբեր քվարկների ու լեպտոնների մի «կույտ» է: Մահից հետո այդ «կույտի» բաղադրիչ մասնիկները, իհարկե, կմնան, բայց քանի որ արդեն նույն կերպ դասավորված չեն լինի, դրանց գումարը բանականություն կամ, քո ասած, ինտելեկտ ու ստեղծագործական հատկություններ չի տա:
> 
> Իսկ այդ բաները (ինտելեկտ, ինքնագիտակցություն) ինքնին մատերիա չեն, այլ որոշակիորեն դասավորված մատերիայի *հատկություն*: Ըստ իս :


 Դու խոսում ես մարդու մարմնի մասին, սակայն դեռ 2 բաղադրիչ կա որոնց մասին երեևի անտեղյակ եք…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ եթե ամբողջ կյանքդ պատրաստվես "մյուս" կյանքին, անտեսես այս կյանքդ, ու վերջում պարզվի, որ չկա այլ կյանք բացի մեր ունեցած այս մեկից 
> 
> Ասածս չի նշանակում անտեսել հեգևորը, կամ ոչինչի մասին չմտածել, խոզի պես ապրել, հակառակը` որքան հնարավոր է որակյալ դարձնել այս կյանքը


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, թե ասածդ ինչ կապ ուներ թեմայի հետ։ Էստեղ որևէ մեկն ասել էր, կամ ինչ–որ բանից կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ մահից հետոյի մասին մտածել նշանակում է անտեսել ներկայիս կյա՞նքը։  :Shok:  Դու քո այս գրառմամբ կարծես հակաճառում ես ինչ–որ գրառման, որը կարծես գոյություն չունի... Կամ էլ ես չեմ տեսել...  :Unsure:  Եթե սխալվում եմ, ասեք։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Terminator

Մի տղուր բան. ըստ Ամերիկյան Մայա հնդկացիական ավանդազրույցի,  աշխարհի վերջը գալու է 2012 թվին, :Sad:  նենց որ մարդիկ շուտ կողմնորոշվեք այս հարցում՝ մահ… իսկ հետո :Smile:  :Sad:  ինչ է լինելու հետո…

----------


## Elmo

> Մի տղուր բան. ըստ Ամերիկյան Մայա հնդկացիական ավանդազրույցի,  աշխարհի վերջը գալու է 2012 թվին, նենց որ մարդիկ շուտ կողմնորոշվեք այս հարցում՝ մահ… իսկ հետո ինչ է լինելու հետո…


Բա որ տենց վերցնենք, ուրեմ աշխարհի կործանումը հարաբերական հասկացություն է և այն տեղի է ունենում ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան, նույնիսկ վայրկյանում մոտավորապես 2 անգամ:
Բացատրեմ:
Եթե ես մեռնեմ, ես խոսում եմ «հետո՞ -ոչնինչ» սկզբունքով, ապա աշխարհը կործանվեց իմ համար, իսկ ես, աշխարհի համար: Այսինքն ամեն վայրկան աշխարհը կործանվում է մոտ 2 մարդու համար: Ու էդ 2 մարդը թքած ունեն իրանց հետ սաղ աշխարհն ա մեռել, թե մենակ իրանք:

----------


## Terminator

> Բա որ տենց վերցնենք, ուրեմ աշխարհի կործանումը հարաբերական հասկացություն է և այն տեղի է ունենում ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան, նույնիսկ վայրկյանում մոտավորապես 2 անգամ:
> Բացատրեմ:
> Եթե ես մեռնեմ, ես խոսում եմ «հետո՞ -ոչնինչ» սկզբունքով, ապա աշխարհը կործանվեց իմ համար, իսկ ես, աշխարհի համար: Այսինքն ամեն վայրկան աշխարհը կործանվում է մոտ 2 մարդու համար: Ու էդ 2 մարդը թքած ունեն իրանց հետ սաղ աշխարհն ա մեռել, թե մենակ իրանք:


Շատ ճիշտ ես, բայց ին՞չ է լինում մահվանից հետո, հարցը միայն դա է…

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բայց տենց մի տեսակ տխուր կլինի է


Տխուրը տխուրա,բայց դե որ էլ բան չկա,չասեմ հաստատ,բայց դե, խելքին մոտիկը էնա որ ոչինչ էլ չկա  :Wink:  շատ մի տխրի  :Blush:

----------


## Hrayr

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, բայց ին՞չ է լինում մահվանից հետո, հարցը միայն դա է…


 Ստույգ մանրամասնությոնները ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, բայց Աստծուց ինչքան սովորել եմ ասեմ, Մահը դա բաժանումն է, տվյալ դեպքում հոգու բաժանումը մարմնից։ Իրոք մարմինը հող է եղել ու հողին է դառնում, հող է դառնում,իսկ հոգին Աստծուն է դառնում որ ինքն է տվել ու իր հավիտենական տեղն է գնում…
ժողովող 12։7
Կզարմանամ որ մարդիկ թողած պատասխանը անիմաստ ժամանակ կվատնեն հարցի պատասխանը գտնելու համար։ Ուզում եք իմանալ բացեք ու կարդացեք…

----------


## Elmo

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, բայց ին՞չ է լինում մահվանից հետո, հարցը միայն դա է…


էդ էլ իմանամ էլ մահվանից չեմ վախենա…
իսկ հիմա վախում եմ

----------


## Terminator

> էդ էլ իմանամ էլ մահվանից չեմ վախենա…
> իսկ հիմա վախում եմ


Պետք չի վախենալ մահից… :Smile:  :Wink:  անակախ նրանից, թէ մահից հետո կյանք կա թէ չէ, պետք է միայն մի բան հասկանալ. բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մահկանացու են և  մի օր ծնվել են, մի օր էլ մահանալու են, իսկ ինչ կա դրանից հետո, միայն Աստծուն է հայտնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Պետք չի վախենալ մահից… անակախ նրանից, թէ մահից հետո կյանք կա թէ չէ, պետք է միայն մի բան հասկանալ. բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մահկանացու են և  մի օր ծնվել են, մի օր էլ մահանալու են, իսկ ինչ կա դրանից հետո, միայն Աստծուն է հայտնի:


Եթե կա Աստված, ուրեմն չկա մահ, կամ գոնե կա ֆիզիկական մահ, ու դրանից հետո էլի կյանք…
Բայց ես Աստծուն չեմ կարողանում ամբողջ սրտով հավատալ: Այսինքն հավատում եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ կասկածում եմ իրա գոյությանը: Հենց սկսում եմ կասկածել, սկսում եմ վախենալ: Հիմա դրա հետ ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել, ես մահկանացում եմ, ու կասկածամտությունը հենց Աստված ա ինձ տվել: Այ որ կարանամ լրիվ հավատալ, էլ չեմ վախենա:

----------


## Terminator

> Եթե կա Աստված, ուրեմն չկա մահ, կամ գոնե կա ֆիզիկական մահ, ու դրանից հետո էլի կյանք…
> Բայց ես Աստծուն չեմ կարողանում ամբողջ սրտով հավատալ: Այսինքն հավատում եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ կասկածում եմ իրա գոյությանը: Հենց սկսում եմ կասկածել, սկսում եմ վախենալ: Հիմա դրա հետ ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել, ես մահկանացում եմ, ու կասկածամտությունը հենց Աստված ա ինձ տվել: Այ որ կարանամ լրիվ հավատալ, էլ չեմ վախենա:


Կասկածամտությունը Աստված չի տվել, դա գալիս է Չարից, ըստ Աստվածաշնչի… Եթե կարողանաս ամբողջ սրտով հավատալ Աստծուն, դա է հավատքի ուժը, ապա նաև կհաղթես Մահին և չես վախենա, այլ կհասկանաս, առանց կասկածելու, որ մահից հետո էլ կյանք կա և այդ կյանքը հավերժական է, Աստծո հետ միասին, դրախտում:) 

ՀԳ. Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դու չմտածես դրա մասին, ապա չես վախենա: Աշխատիր գոնե քիչ մտածես դրա մասին, ամեն դեպքում, թե ինչ է լինելու դրանից հետո…:);)

----------


## Terminator

> Կզարմանամ որ մարդիկ թողած պատասխանը անիմաստ ժամանակ կվատնեն հարցի պատասխանը գտնելու համար։ Ուզում եք իմանալ բացեք ու կարդացեք…


Պատկերացչու, որ կան :Smile:  Մի խումբ գիտնականները մի գիտափորց են արել ու եկել են այն եզրակացության, որ եթե կա հոգի, ապա այն կշռում է մի քանի գրամ… եթե կա հոգի ուրեմն նաև կլինի այլ կյանք ևս, մահվանից հետո, որտեղ նա գտնվում է մարդու մարմինը լքելուց հետո… :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀԳ. Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դու չմտածես դրա մասին, ապա չես վախենա: Աշխատիր գոնե քիչ մտածես դրա մասին, ամեն դեպքում, թե ինչ է լինելու դրանից հետո…


Չէ ո՞նց չմտածեմ… չեմ կարա չմտածեմ են մասին, ինչն անխուսափելի սպասում ա ինձ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե մենք չգիտենք այդ մասին դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ չկա այդպիսի բան, պարզապես մենք դեռ չենք հանդիպել Նրան… Երանի կարողանանաք մենք էլ մասնակից լինել…


Մի բան է չիմանալ, որ կա, մեկ այլ բան է ենթադրությունները՝ ցանկալին, իրականության տեղ անց կացնել    :Wink: 

Եթե չգիտենք, ինչ գիտենք, դրախտ ու դժոխք է գնում, թե ընդհանրապես մի ուրիշ տեղ, ասենք՝ Մարս  :Tongue:

----------


## Katka

> Մի բան է չիմանալ, որ կա, մեկ այլ բան է ենթադրությունները՝ ցանկալին, իրականության տեղ անց կացնել   
> 
> Եթե չգիտենք, ինչ գիտենք, դրախտ ու դժոխք է գնում, թե ընդհանրապես մի ուրիշ տեղ, ասենք՝ Մարս


Ես ինձ ստիպում եմ չհավատալ դրախտին ու դժոխքին ու ոչ մի ենթադրություն չանել, որովհետև գիտեմ, դժոխք եմ ընկնելու :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես ինձ ստիպում եմ չհավատալ դրախտին ու դժոխքին ու ոչ մի ենթադրություն չանել, որովհետև գիտեմ, դժոխք եմ ընկնելու


Ոչինչ, մի վախեցիր, մենք բոլորս էլ քեզ հետ ենք գալու  :Tongue:   :Wink: 
Եթե կրոնական չափանիշներին հետևես, որոնցով որոշվում է մարդը դրախտ է գնալու, թե դժոխք, կտեսնես, որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի, բոլորն էլ գոնե մեկ մեղք թույլ են տվել, նույնիսկ սրբերը  :Smile:     Թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ մեռնելուց առաջ զղջալը ազատում է բոլոր մեղքերի համար պատասխանատվությունից ՞՞՞  :Angry2: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է ու սիրում է իր թերությունների հետ հանդերձ… Իսկ եթե ինքն է ստեղծել մարդու մեջ թերությունները, ինչպես կարող է հետո պատժել դրանց համար  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Ոչինչ, մի վախեցիր, մենք բոլորս էլ քեզ հետ ենք գալու  
> Եթե կրոնական չափանիշներին հետևես, որոնցով որոշվում է մարդը դրախտ է գնալու, թե դժոխք, կտեսնես, որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի, բոլորն էլ գոնե մեկ մեղք թույլ են տվել, նույնիսկ սրբերը     Թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ մեռնելուց առաջ զղջալը ազատում է բոլոր մեղքերի համար պատասխանատվությունից ՞՞՞ 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է ու սիրում է իր թերությունների հետ հանդերձ… Իսկ եթե ինքն է ստեղծել մարդու մեջ թերությունները, ինչպես կարող է հետո պատժել դրանց համար


Այդ ամենը սուտ է, վերջապես այս ամենի վերջը պետք է գա, շարունակությունն անիմաստ է :Smile:  
Կյանքը ինքն էլ հանդիսանում է և դրախտը, և դժոխքը :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դրախտի ւ դժողքի գաղափարը ըստ ինձ զուտ սիմվոլիկա:  :Smile: 
Կամ հոգիդ կգնա Աստծո մոտ կամ Սատանայի,ընտրողը մենք ենք :Wink:  
Հա,իրոք,անթերի մարդ գոյություն չունի,բայց կան անթերիության ձգտող մարդիկ :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե ուղղակի դրախտի ու դժոխքի գաղափարը մարդկանց վախեցնելու գործիք է եղել, հետամնաց մարդկանց, որոնց հնարավոր չի եղել ուրիշ ձևով ստիպել առաքինի կյանք վարել:

----------


## Monk

> Դե ուղղակի դրախտի ու դժոխքի գաղափարը մարդկանց վախեցնելու գործիք է եղել, հետամնաց մարդկանց, որոնց հնարավոր չի եղել ուրիշ ձևով ստիպել առաքինի կյանք վարել:


Camilla, անդրշիրիմյան կյանքին հավատացել են այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ հետամնաց անվանել:  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Դե ուղղակի դրախտի ու դժոխքի գաղափարը մարդկանց վախեցնելու գործիք է եղել, հետամնաց մարդկանց, որոնց հնարավոր չի եղել ուրիշ ձևով ստիպել առաքինի կյանք վարել:


Հիմա քո ասելով երկիր մոլորակի մարդկանց մոտ 85%-ը հետամնաց են՞ :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Խոսքը անդրշիրիմյան կյանքի մասին չէ, կոնկրետ "բարի" ու "չար" աշխարհների գոյության ու պատժի համակարգի գոյության մասին: 




> Մի բան է չիմանալ, որ կա, մեկ այլ բան է ենթադրությունները՝ ցանկալին, իրականության տեղ անց կացնել 
> Եթե չգիտենք, ինչ գիտենք, դրախտ ու դժոխք է գնում, թե ընդհանրապես մի ուրիշ տեղ, ասենք՝ Մարս

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Camilla, անդրշիրիմյան կյանքին հավատացել են այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ հետամնաց անվանել:


 :Smile: 
Դուք փորձում եք հետադարձ կապ բացահայտել իմ գրած նախադասության մեջ, բայց եթե ասում եմ, որ "Դժոխք-դրախտի" գաղափարը ուղղված է եղել հենց հետամնաց մարդկանց կառավարելուն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հավատացողները հետամնաց են, բացի դրանից, շատ ուրիշ գործոններ են ազդում մարդու՝ հավատալ չհավատալու վրա…

Գուցե, եթե այդ մարդիկ մեր օրերում ապրեին, չհավատային:

----------


## Hrayr

> Դե ուղղակի դրախտի ու դժոխքի գաղափարը մարդկանց վախեցնելու գործիք է եղել, հետամնաց մարդկանց, որոնց հնարավոր չի եղել ուրիշ ձևով ստիպել առաքինի կյանք վարել:


Իսկ դրանց իրական լինելու մերժումը ժամանակակից մարդկանց ամբարտավանության մեջ խորացնելու գործիք է։
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով մերժումը սեփական խղճի ձայնը կտրելու համար է և ինքնախաբեության։ 
Մարդն իսկզբանե ունի չարի և բարու գիտակցություն, ունի խղճմտանք որն իրեն խանդարում է ամբարտավան կյանք ապրելու, որը երբեմն կոմպլեքս են ասում ու ժամանակակից տերմիններով ասաց կոմպլեքսներից ազատվում են, ասելով ոչ աստված կա ոչ դժոխք ու ոչ էլ դրրախտ մենք աստվածներ ենք …
Իսկ կհիշես սատանան ինչ ասեց կնոջը. դուք աստվածների պես կլինեք։ Խաբեց։ Ու նույնը այսօր շատերն են անում…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ դրանց իրական լինելու մերժումը ժամանակակից մարդկանց ամբարտավանության մեջ խորացնելու գործիք է։
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով մերժումը սեփական խղճի ձայնը կտրելու համար է և ինքնախաբեության։ 
> Մարդն իսկզբանե ունի չարի և բարու գիտակցություն, ունի խղճմտանք որն իրեն խանդարում է ամբարտավան կյանք ապրելու, որը երբեմն կոմպլեքս են ասում ու ժամանակակից տերմիններով ասաց կոմպլեքսներից ազատվում են, ասելով ոչ աստված կա ոչ դժոխք ու ոչ էլ դրրախտ մենք աստվածներ ենք …
> Իսկ կհիշես սատանան ինչ ասեց կնոջը. դուք աստվածների պես կլինեք։ Խաբեց։ Ու նույնը այսօր շատերն են անում…


Իսկ քո գրածը շաբլոն ու կլիշե է, որը փորձում է կեղծ ենթադրության բերել, թե չհավատացող մարդը չի կորղ վարել առաքինի կյանք, լինել բարի, լինել գթասիրտ, լինել արդար:
Ինչ սատանա՞  Դա ով է՞  տեսել ես նրան՞  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ քո գրածը շաբլոն ու կլիշե է, որը փորձում է կեղծ ենթադրության բերել, թե չհավատացող մարդը չի կորղ վարել առաքինի կյանք, լինել բարի, լինել գթասիրտ, լինել արդար:
> Ինչ սատանա՞ Դա ով է՞ տեսել ես նրան՞


Երևում է շատ խելացի ես…
Չէ ես քո ասած հետամնացներից եմ, ինձ էլ են վախեցրել բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում հնազանդեցնել, երևի ավելի խիստ բան մտածեք…

----------


## Monk

> Դուք փորձում եք հետադարձ կապ բացահայտել իմ գրած նախադասության մեջ, բայց եթե ասում եմ, որ "Դժոխք-դրախտի" գաղափարը ուղղված է եղել հենց հետամնաց մարդկանց կառավարելուն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հավատացողները հետամնաց են, բացի դրանից, շատ ուրիշ գործոններ են ազդում մարդու՝ հավատալ չհավատալու վրա…


Ուզած չուզած այդ հետադարձ կապը չենք կարող անտեսել:  :Blush:  Ես գիտեմ, որ Դուք ի  նկատի չունեք, որ բոլոր հավատացողները հետամնաց են: Բայց եթե մեկը հավատում է մի բանի, որը նախատեսված է հետամնացներին կառավարելու համար, և այդպիսով, կամա-ակամա, դառնում է այդ կառավարվողներից մեկը, դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքն էլ է նման այդ հետամնացներին?  :Smile:  
Փորձենք ճշտել նաև երկու հարց. 1. որն է հետամնացության չափանիշը  տվյալ դեպքում, որով և այդ մարդը ենթակա է դառնում կառավարվելու? 2. Ով(քեր) է (են) ստեղծել դրախտ-դժոխքի այդ գաղափարը? Ընդհանուր պատասխան չէի ակնկալի լսել (ասենք` կրոնավորները կամ իշխող դասակարգը և այլն): Եթե հնարավոր է, կոնկրետ: :Smile: 



> Գուցե, եթե այդ մարդիկ մեր օրերում ապրեին, չհավատային:


Գուցե: Բայց գուցե և ոչ :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուզած չուզած այդ հետադարձ կապը չենք կարող անտեսել:  Ես գիտեմ, որ Դուք ի  նկատի չունեք, որ բոլոր հավատացողները հետամնաց են: Բայց եթե մեկը հավատում է մի բանի, որը նախատեսված է հետամնացներին կառավարելու համար, և այդպիսով, կամա-ակամա, դառնում է այդ կառավարվողներից մեկը, դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքն էլ է նման այդ հետամնացներին?  
> Փորձենք ճշտել նաև երկու հարց. 1. որն է հետամնացության չափանիշը  տվյալ դեպքում, որով և այդ մարդը ենթակա է դառնում կառավարվելու? 2. Ով(քեր) է (են) ստեղծել դրախտ-դժոխքի այդ գաղափարը? Ընդհանուր պատասխան չէի ակնկալի լսել (ասենք` կրոնավորները կամ իշխող դասակարգը և այլն): Եթե հնարավոր է, կոնկրետ:
> 
> Գուցե: Բայց գուցե և ոչ


Ձեր հարցին կպատասխանոմ հարցով. ինչու են մարդիկ հավատում՞    Դրա պատճառը հոգեբանական է: Թող ամեն մեկը ինքն իր համար գտնի այդ պատճառները:

Մյուս կողմից, մարդը ցանկանում է կրճատել իր՝ աշխարհի մասին գիտելիքների  մեջ ունեցած սպիտակ մասերը ու փոխարինում է դրանք այլ տեսակի գիտելիքներով:
Հետամնացության չափանիշը- գյուղատնտեսաքոչվորաստրկական կյանք վարելը, աշխարհի և բնության մասին զերոյին մոտ գիտելիքներ ունենալը: Դա վաղ ժամանակաշրջաններում, որոնք ես հենց նկատի ունեի: 
Բնականաբար, կոնկրետ անուն ազգանունով չգիտեմ, թե ով է ստեղծել, բայց հաստատ այն մարդու նման մի մարդ է եղել, ով կայծակի ձայնը լսելիս եզրակացրել է, որ իր աստվածն է կայծակ ուղարկում: 
Երևի թե, ոչ ոք չգիտի:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ձեր հարցին կպատասխանոմ հարցով. ինչու են մարդիկ հավատում՞ Դրա պատճառը հոգեբանական է: Թող ամեն մեկը ինքն իր համար գտնի այդ պատճառները:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, մարդը ցանկանում է կրճատել իր՝ աշխարհի մասին գիտելիքների մեջ ունեցած սպիտակ մասերը ու փոխարինում է դրանք այլ տեսակի գիտելիքներով:
> Հետամնացության չափանիշը- գյուղատնտեսաքոչվորաստրկական կյանք վարելը, աշխարհի և բնության մասին զերոյին մոտ գիտելիքներ ունենալը: Դա վաղ ժամանակաշրջաններում, որոնք ես հենց նկատի ունեի: 
> Բնականաբար, կոնկրետ անուն ազգանունով չգիտեմ, թե ով է ստեղծել, բայց հաստատ այն մարդու նման մի մարդ է եղել, ով կայծակի ձայնը լսելիս եզրակացրել է, որ իր աստվածն է կայծակ ուղարկում: 
> Երևի թե, ոչ ոք չգիտի:


Կուզես մի քիչ բաց խոսանք, մի քանի չակերտ բացենք…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞


- անմահություն...

----------


## Ռեդ

> - անմահություն...


Իսկ հետո՞  :Xeloq:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞


Լիքը ծախս:

Լուրջ եմ ասում: Թեման խիստ պրակտիկ թեմա է: Ինչ-որ մեկի մահից հետո նախ և առաջ մտածում են տեղի, իշաոտնուկների, աման-չամանի, դուդուկի փողի, մարշուտկա վարձելու մասին և ոչ երբեք՝ թե յուր էկտոէներգետիկն կվինտեսենցիան առ լույսն է չվելու, թե առ ծծմբաշունչ կաթսան:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ հետո՞


Հետո հետո քաչալ...  :LOL: 

Անմահությունը անսահման ա, բայց կարող է փոխակերպվել  էլի երկրային  կյանքի, նայած քեզ ոնց պահես  :Tongue:  հլը  "Город ангелов"  ֆիլմը հիշի՜  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Անմահությունը անսահման ա, բայց կարող է փոխակերպվել  էլի երկրային  կյանքի


Փաստորեն անվերջ ցիկլը կրկնվում ա for( ; ; )  :Xeloq:  :Xeloq:  :Xeloq: 



> հլը  "Город ангелов"  ֆիլմը հիշի՜


Բա տեսած չլինե՞մ որ հիշեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դրախտի ւ դժողքի գաղափարը ըստ ինձ զուտ սիմվոլիկա: 
> Կամ հոգիդ կգնա Աստծո մոտ կամ Սատանայի,ընտրողը մենք ենք 
> Հա,իրոք,անթերի մարդ գոյություն չունի,բայց կան անթերիության ձգտող մարդիկ


Առաջին նախադասությանը համաձայն եմ լիովին, բայց երկրորդին՝ ոչ, քանի որ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում դրախտ գնալու և Աստծո մոտ գնալու միջև, ինչպես նաև դժոխք գնալու և Սատանայի մոտ գնալու միջև։ Էդպիսի չոր ու ցամաք սահմանազատում ուղղակի չի կարող լինել՝ դրախտ կամ դժոխք։ Ի՞նչ է որոշակի միավորնե՞ր կան սահմանած, որ միայն էդքանը հավաքելու դեպքում պիտի դրախտ ընկնես, իսկ, ասենք, մի միավոր պակաս հավաքելու դեպքում «չընդունվես» դրախտ ու կտրուկ կերպով ուղևորվես դեպի դժոխք։  :Wacko:  Չէ, ինչ–որ հեչ խելքին մոտիկ չի, ոչ էլ սրտին, ի դեպ։  :Wink:  Մարդիկ հոգևոր զարգացման ամենատարբեր մակարդակներ են ունենում, ու չեն կարող կամ էս կողմ լինել, կամ էն կողմ։ 
Ինձ համար մի օրենք կա. մարդ իր երբևէ կատարած ցանկացած արարքի համար պատասխան է տալիս վաղ թե ուշ, իսկ դա միմիայն հոգու անմահության ու վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն ընդունելու դեպքում է հնարավոր պատկերացնել։ 



> Ոչինչ, մի վախեցիր, մենք բոլորս էլ քեզ հետ ենք գալու  
> Եթե կրոնական չափանիշներին հետևես, որոնցով որոշվում է մարդը դրախտ է գնալու, թե դժոխք, կտեսնես, որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չունի, բոլորն էլ գոնե մեկ մեղք թույլ են տվել, նույնիսկ սրբերը     Թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ մեռնելուց առաջ զղջալը ազատում է բոլոր մեղքերի համար պատասխանատվությունից ՞՞՞


Իմ կարծիքով, դա մեծագույն մոլորությունն է։ Ախր ոչ մի արարք, ոչ մի գործողություն չի կարող «չեղարկվել», քանի որ ցանկացած գործողություն որոշակի հետևանքներ է ծնում՝ համապատասխանաբար դրական կամ բացասական, ու էդ հետևանքներն էլ, նույնիսկ եթե տվյալ մարդու հետ արտաքինից անմիջականորեն կապ չունենան, միևնույն է, այսպես թե այնպես, վաղ թե ուշ ազդելու են նրա վրա։ Մարդ իր արածների համար միշտ պատասխան է տալիս, հակառակ դեպքում կխախտվեր տիեզերքի օրինաչափությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը։

----------


## nune'

Մահից հետո, թաղում են քեզ, դնում հողի տակ, հետո դու փտում ես, ու ասում են, որ հող ես դառնում.............
ՀԳ.Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ այնուամենայնիվ դրանով ոչինչ չի վերջանում, այլ միայն սկսվումա, նոր կյանք…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մահից հետո, թաղում են քեզ, դնում հողի տակ, հետո դու փտում ես, ու ասում են, որ հող ես դառնում.............
> ՀԳ.Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ այնուամենայնիվ դրանով ոչինչ չի վերջանում, այլ միայն սկսվումա, նոր կյանք…


Հա՛, նոր կյանք՝ էդ հողից ծլող բույսի, էդ բույսն ուտող խոտակերի, էդ խոտակերին ուտող գիշատիչի համար: Իսկ դու էլ երբեք չես լինի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը անիմաստ է, ըստ Վանգայի՝կործանման մեխանիզմը  միացված է, մնացելա 00:00-ն հասնի ու պուսկ լինենք դեպի հող: :LOL: 
Եթե մահից հետո կյանք չկա, ինձ ես կյանքն էլ պետք չի   :Cray:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այո՛, կա...ըստ Վանգայի չգիտեմ որ թվին մարդը կարողանալու է նույնիսկ խոսել Աստծու հետ:  ::}: 
Հավատում եմ որ կա, միշտ էլ հավատացել եմ, նույնիսկ եթե աչքովս էլ տենամ որ չկա, միևնույն է էլի կհավատամ...  :Blush: 
Կարևորը մարդ իր երկրային կյանքը արժանվույն ապրի, վայելի, որ հետո չափսոսա, չղջա իր արարքների համար, ինչպես նշեց Ոլուանան, ամեն մեկս պատասխանատու ենք մեր արարքների համար ու  մեր արարքները կարող են նաև անդրադառնալ մեր երեխաների  կարմայի վրա(բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա է )

----------


## Սամվել

> Այո՛, կա...ըստ Վանգայի չգիտեմ որ թվին մարդը կարողանալու է նույնիսկ խոսել Աստծու հետ: 
> Հավատում եմ որ կա, միշտ էլ հավատացել եմ, նույնիսկ եթե աչքովս էլ տենամ որ չկա, միևնույն է էլի կհավատամ... 
> Կարևորը մարդ իր երկրային կյանքը արժանվույն ապրի, վայելի, որ հետո չափսոսա, չղջա իր արարքների համար, ինչպես նշեց Ոլուանան, ամեն մեկս պատասխանատու ենք մեր արարքների համար ու  մեր արարքները կարող են նաև անդրադառնալ մեր երեխաների  կարմայի վրա(բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա է )


Այ մարդ կյանքներդ ապրեք ախպոր պես... 

Կյանքը արժանավայել ապրեք ու բարություն գործեք.. մահվանից հետո կյանքը տևում է էնքան ինչքան ձեզ հիշում են ու անցնում է էնքան լավ ինչքան լավ բաներ են հիշում ...

----------


## Terminator

Կոմայի մեջ ընկած շատ մարդիկ, պատմում են, որ տեսել են Աստծուն, Հիսուսին, Դժողքը կամ Դրախտը և եթե դրանք սուտ լինեյին, ապա այդէան շատ մարդիկ չէին խոսի դրա նց մասին… :Smile:  Տարիներ առաջ, թերթերում մի սենսացիոն լուր տպագրվեց, ըստ որի, գիտնականները կարողացել են այնպիսի մի խորը փոս փորեն, որտեղից լսվում էին Դժողքից եկող ձայներ՝ ատամների կրճտոց, լաց ու կոծ, աղաղակներ և այլն… :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կոմայի մեջ ընկած շատ մարդիկ, պատմում են, որ տեսել են Աստծուն, Հիսուսին, Դժողքը կամ Դրախտը և եթե դրանք սուտ լինեյին, ապա այդէան շատ մարդիկ չէին խոսի դրա նց մասին… Տարիներ առաջ, թերթերում մի սենսացիոն լուր տպագրվեց, ըստ որի, գիտնականները կարողացել են այնպիսի մի խորը փոս փորեն, որտեղից լսվում էին Դժողքից եկող ձայներ՝ ատամների կրճտոց, լաց ու կոծ, աղաղակներ և այլն…


Ապեր տենց հիմա որ Գուգլում գրես կարողա Սատանեքի հետ նկարված մարդիկ էլ գտնվեն...  :Wink: 

Մի քիչ Ռեալի նայեք էլի...  :Smile: 

Հիմա կարողա մեր հարևաններից մի 5-6 հատ ալկաշ ինձ համառորեն համոզեն որ Տիգրան Մեծին են տեսել.. ես սկսեմ տարածել որ Տիգրան մեծը կենդանիա ու մեր կողքի շենքիցա... կարողա սենց մի որոշ ժանանակ հետո մարդիկ սկսեն դրան էլ հավատալ... :Blush:

----------


## Terminator

> Ապեր տենց հիմա որ Գուգլում գրես կարողա Սատանեքի հետ նկարված մարդիկ էլ գտնվեն... 
> 
> Մի քիչ Ռեալի նայեք էլի... 
> 
> Հիմա կարողա մեր հարևաններից մի 5-6 հատ ալկաշ ինձ համառորեն համոզեն որ Տիգրան Մեծին են տեսել.. ես սկսեմ տարածել որ Տիգրան մեծը կենդանիա ու մեր կողքի շենքիցա... կարողա սենց մի որոշ ժանանակ հետո մարդիկ սկսեն դրան էլ հավատալ...


Լավ էր ասված, բայց չես կարծում, որ եթե սուտ լիներ, այդքան մարդ ոնց կարող էր, համարյա նույն բները պատմել. խոսքը Կոմայի մեջ ընկածների մասին է և, ի դեպ, բոլորն էլ, կոմայից ուշքի գալուց հետո, որ նրանք անցնում են մի նեղ ու մութ թունելի միջով…

ՀԳ. Հորս ընկերներից մեկն էլ, ով նույնպես կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, նույնպես ասում է այդ թունելի մասին ու, որ տեսել է Հիսուսին ու խոսել է հետը (նա մինչ այդ աթեիստ էր և չեր հավատում Աստծուն և հանդերձյալ կյանքին, բայց Կոմայից հետո, դարձավ իսկական հավատացյալ)… ԱՌԱՆՑ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ էր ասված, բայց չես կարծում, որ եթե սուտ լիներ, այդքան մարդ ոնց կարող էր, համարյա նույն բները պատմել. խոսքը Կոմայի մեջ ընկածների մասին է և, ի դեպ, բոլորն էլ, կոմայից ուշքի գալուց հետո, որ նրանք անցնում են մի նեղ ու մութ թունելի միջով…
> 
> ՀԳ. Հորս ընկերներից մեկն էլ, ով նույնպես կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, նույնպես ասում է այդ թունելի մասին ու, որ տեսել է Հիսուսին ու խոսել է հետը (նա մինչ այդ աթեիստ էր և չեր հավատում Աստծուն և հանդերձյալ կյանքին, բայց Կոմայից հետո, դարձավ իսկական հավատացյալ)… ԱՌԱՆՑ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ…


Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելն ունի իր լուրջ գիտական-բժշկական բացատրությունը, որը միստիկայի հետ բնավ կապ չունի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էր ասված, բայց չես կարծում, որ եթե սուտ լիներ, այդքան մարդ ոնց կարող էր, համարյա նույն բները պատմել. խոսքը Կոմայի մեջ ընկածների մասին է և, ի դեպ, բոլորն էլ, կոմայից ուշքի գալուց հետո, որ նրանք անցնում են մի նեղ ու մութ թունելի միջով…
> 
> ՀԳ. Հորս ընկերներից մեկն էլ, ով նույնպես կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, նույնպես ասում է այդ թունելի մասին ու, որ տեսել է Հիսուսին ու խոսել է հետը (նա մինչ այդ աթեիստ էր և չեր հավատում Աստծուն և հանդերձյալ կյանքին, բայց Կոմայից հետո, դարձավ իսկական հավատացյալ)… ԱՌԱՆՑ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ…


Իսկ միգուցե նրանք ովքեր բան չեն հիշում կամ նման բաներ չեն տեսնում պարզապես չեն հիշվում ու "գրանցվում" :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

> Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելն ունի իր լուրջ գիտական-բժշկական բացատրությունը, որը միստիկայի հետ բնավ կապ չունի:


կշարունակե՞ս... ի՞նչ նկատի ունես...

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ միգուցե նրանք ովքեր բան չեն հիշում կամ նման բաներ չեն տեսնում պարզապես չեն հիշվում ու "գրանցվում"


Կարող է և տենց է, չգիտեմ, բայց որ տեսնողները ու պատմողները շատ-շատ են, դա հաստատ է :Smile: 

Եթե այսպիսի թեմաներ քեզ հետաքրքրում է, ապա նայիր ԱԼՄ հը-ի «Զարմանադարան» հաղորդումը և այս թեմայից բացի, շատ ու շատ բաներ կիմանաս :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելն ունի իր լուրջ գիտական-բժշկական բացատրությունը, որը միստիկայի հետ բնավ կապ չունի:


Կբացատրես, շաաատ հետաքրքիր ա :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> կշարունակե՞ս... ի՞նչ նկատի ունես...


Մերձիմահ կամ հոգևարք ապրող օրգանիզմը ենթագիտակցորեն ձգտում է առավելագույնս դիմադրել դրան. անջատում է բոլոր երկրորդական կամ ավելորդ ֆունկցիաները, ակտիվացնում է վերականգնողական ու դիմադրողական պրոցեսները: Սա տեղի է ունենում նախևառաջ ուղեղի մակարդակում, այսինքն՝ ուղեղը փորձում է վերստեղծել այն պայմանները, որոնց ժամանակ մարդը «ակտիվանում, միանում» է, կյանք է ստանում, սկսում է ապրել: Իսկ ե՞րբ է մարդն առաջին անգամ կյանք ստանում ու սկսում ապրել: Ծնունդի ժամանա՛կ: Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելը, որի ծայրին լույս է, ոչ այլինչ է, քան... ըհը՛մ, քան ծնունդի պահը՝ ծնվողի աչքերով:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարող է և տենց է, չգիտեմ, բայց որ տեսնողները ու պատմողները շատ-շատ են, դա հաստատ է
> 
> Եթե այսպիսի թեմաներ քեզ հետաքրքրում է, ապա նայիր ԱԼՄ հը-ի «Զարմանադարան» հաղորդումը և այս թեմայից բացի, շատ ու շատ բաներ կիմանաս


չէ ուղակի իմ ասածը էնա որ ցանկացած արտասովոր բան հիշվում է... 

Օրինակ եթե հիմա հիշողությունդ լարես երևի մեկա չես կարա հիշես ինստիտուտի կամ դպրոցական սովորական դասերի օրերը.. բայց քննությունների օրերը կհիշես քանի որ նրանք յուրահատուկ են...

Ասածս ինչ է... 

Եթե նույնիսկ 100 ից մեկը պատմի որ ինչոր խորհրդավոր բաներ է տեսել թունել չգիտեմինչ... ... կարողա ավելի լավ հիշվի քան էն որ 99 հոգին ասում ենք "չէ բան չենք տեսել :Nea: "
Իսկ 100ից մեկը արդեն իսկ Լուրջ թիվ է...  :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

> Մերձիմահ կամ հոգևարք ապրող օրգանիզմը ենթագիտակցորեն ձգտում է առավելագույնս դիմադրել դրան. անջատում է բոլոր երկրորդական կամ ավելորդ ֆունկցիաները, ակտիվացնում է վերականգնողական ու դիմադրողական պրոցեսները: Սա տեղի է ունենում նախևառաջ ուղեղի մակարդակում, այսինքն՝ ուղեղը փորձում է վերստեղծել այն պայմանները, որոնց ժամանակ մարդը «ակտիվանում, միանում» է, կյանք է ստանում, սկսում է ապրել: Իսկ ե՞րբ է մարդն առաջին անգամ կյանք ստանում ու սկսում ապրել: Ծնունդի ժամանա՛կ: Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելը, որի ծայրին լույս է, ոչ այլինչ է, քան... ըհը՛մ, քան ծնունդի պահը՝ ծնվողի աչքերով:


հա ճիշտ համեմատություն էր ու եթե ծնվելուց հետո նորածինն հանդիպում է ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ապրողներին, ապա այն աշխարհ անցնելուց հանդիպում են նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտում գտնվող հոգիների հետ... Հայկօ ջան ճիշտ բացատրեցիր այդ ամենը, բայց դա կապ չուներ այն ամենի հետ ինչ տեսնում են այն հոգիները, որոնք վերջնականորեն կամ մի կարճ ժամանակահատվածով անցնում ու հայտնվում են այդ հոգևոր կամ նուրբ ոլորտում, սկսում տեսնել իրենց կյանքի դրվագներն ու այլն...

----------


## Հայկօ

> հա ճիշտ համեմատություն էր ու եթե ծնվելուց հետո նորածինն հանդիպում է ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ապրողներին, ապա այն աշխարհ անցնելուց հանդիպում են նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտում գտնվող հոգիների հետ... Հայկօ ջան ճիշտ բացատրեցիր այդ ամենը, բայց դա կապ չուներ այն ամենի հետ ինչ տեսնում են այն հոգիները, որոնք վերջնականորեն կամ մի կարճ ժամանակահատվածով անցնում ու հայտնվում են այդ հոգևոր կամ նուրբ ոլորտում, սկսում տեսնել իրենց կյանքի դրվագներն ու այլն...


Խնդրում եմ այդ մասին չխոսել՝ որպես դոգմայի ու աքսիոմի մասին: Իմ գրած տարբերակը, բացի ֆիզիոլոգիական հիմնավորում ունենալուց, նաև ցանկացած պահի կարելի է կրկին հաստատել ու ապացուցել (ծննդի տեսարանը վերստեղծելը բնավ էլ բարդ գործ չէ), իսկ նուրբ ու հոգևոր հոգիները եղել են ու մնում են երևակայութան ու ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտի բնակիչներ:

----------


## ihusik

Բայց ոչ նրանց համար ովքեր իրական տեսել են այդ ասածդ ֆանտաստիկան ու հետ վերադարձել... ես նման մարդու հետ խոսել եմ ու շատ իմաստուններ էլ պարզ բացատրում են այդ ամենը, որը ոմանց համար ֆանտաստիկա է, ոմանց համար իրական մի ոլորտ... այ որ լուրջ առաջադեմ գիտնականների մտքերն ու եզրակացությունները կարդաս ֆանտազիան կչքանա ու կերևա այդ ամենի ետևում սովորական մի ոլորտ ևս, որի ուսումնասիրությանն է ուղված ներկայիս գրեթե բոլոր գիտական առաջադեմ ուժերի ջանքերը։

----------


## Հայկօ

Լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ նման ոլորտի գոյությունը հնարավոր է: Ժամանակին քվանտային տեսությունն էլ էր ֆանտաստիկա, ջերմամիջուկային ռեակցիան էլ: Սակայն դրանք ապացուցվեցին՝ փաստերով, գիտափորձերով, տեսություններով ու մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներով: Իսկ հանդերձյալ կյանքի գոյությունը դեռ ոչ ոք չի կարողացել ապացուցել: Անձամբ ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նման մեծագույն ճեղքում ու բացահայտում գրանցվի գիտության մեջ, սակայն մինչ այդ՝ հազար ներողություն. թույլ տվեք առողջ սկեպտիցիզմով վերաբերվել նման պնդումներին:

----------


## ihusik

խնդրեմ, ես ոչինչ չեմ ապացուցում կամ ասում սա ճիշտ է ու բոլորը պետք է ընդունեն... ես արտահայտում եմ ազատորեն իմ  մտքերը ու դրա իրավունքն ունեն բոլորը, սակայն ես պնդում եմ իմ մտքերը մինչև վերջ՝ մինչ կհաջողվի մեկին ապացուցել ինձ հակառակում ու դրա համար միտքս բաց է ու եթե մի նոր բան ապացուցեն ինձ իմ մեջ կոտրելով ու դեն նետելով նախկին սխալը ապա ես դրա համար շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ դա կատարող անձնավորությանը։ Իմիջիայլոց առաջադեմ գիտնականներն ու նորի հայտնագործողները նրանք են ովքեր դուրս են գալիս եղածի սահմանափակությունից ու տեսնում այն, ինչը շատերի համար մինչ այդ գոյություն չուներ և ավախ նորն էլ մինչ դառնում է բոլոր մարդկանց սեփականությունը շատ ու շատ տարիներ են անցնում։

----------


## Հայկօ

Դե ինձ լուրջ հիմքեր են հարկավոր՝ հավատալու համար ինչ-որ բանի (ցանկացած բանի): Իսկ քանի որ ես ինքս «առաջադեմ գիտնական» չեմ, ապա մահից հետո կյանքին հավատալու այդ հիմքերը չունեմ: Դրա համար էլ չեմ հավատում, քանի որ կույր հավատն ինձ ոչ մի բան չի տա: Իսկ սեփական կարծիքներն, իհարկե, այստեղ ոչ ոք դիմացինի վզին չի փաթաթում. սա սովորական, ազատ քննարկում է, ոչ ավել:

Ճակատագրի հեգնանք. ժամանակին Ակումբում հանդերձյալ կյանքի մասին մի պատմվածք եմ գրել  :Smile: :

----------


## ihusik

Ճիշտն ասած ես հավատալու կողմնակից չեմ, ես կողմնակից եմ գիտենալու ու եթե կան բաներ որ հնարավոր չէ հիմա ձեռքով շոշափել ու աչքով տեսնել, ապա ունենք միտք դրան հասնելու համար՝ ուսանելով նաև Նրանցից՝ ովքեր ավելին գիտեն, քան մենք։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ճիշտն ասած ես հավատալու կողմնակից չեմ, ես կողմնակից եմ գիտենալու


Երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ  :Smile: :




> ...ու եթե կան բաներ որ հնարավոր չէ հիմա ձեռքով շոշափել ու աչքով տեսնել, ապա ունենք միտք դրան հասնելու համար՝ ուսանելով նաև Նրանցից՝ ովքեր ավելին գիտեն, քան մենք։


Ցավն այն է, որ Նրանց ուսանելու համար նախ պիտի Նրանց հավատաս, իսկ հավատալու համար՝ ապացույց ունենաս, և այլն, և այլն, և դարձ ի շրջանս յուր:

----------


## Terminator

> չէ ուղակի իմ ասածը էնա որ ցանկացած արտասովոր բան հիշվում է... 
> 
> Օրինակ եթե հիմա հիշողությունդ լարես երևի մեկա չես կարա հիշես ինստիտուտի կամ դպրոցական սովորական դասերի օրերը.. բայց քննությունների օրերը կհիշես քանի որ նրանք յուրահատուկ են...





> Մերձիմահ կամ հոգևարք ապրող օրգանիզմը ենթագիտակցորեն ձգտում է առավելագույնս դիմադրել դրան. անջատում է բոլոր երկրորդական կամ ավելորդ ֆունկցիաները, ակտիվացնում է վերականգնողական ու դիմադրողական պրոցեսները: Սա տեղի է ունենում նախևառաջ ուղեղի մակարդակում, այսինքն՝ ուղեղը փորձում է վերստեղծել այն պայմանները, որոնց ժամանակ մարդը «ակտիվանում, միանում» է, կյանք է ստանում, սկսում է ապրել: Իսկ ե՞րբ է մարդն առաջին անգամ կյանք ստանում ու սկսում ապրել: Ծնունդի ժամանա՛կ: Այդ նեղ ու մութ թունելը, որի ծայրին լույս է, ոչ այլինչ է, քան... ըհը՛մ, քան ծնունդի պահը՝ ծնվողի աչքերով:


Բայց Հիսուսին կամ Դրախտն ու Դժողքը տեսնողներն իրական կյանքում չեն տեսել դրանք և չէին կարող դրանք ենթագիտակցորեն տեսնել :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց Հիսուսին կամ Դրախտն ու Դժողքը տեսնողներն իրական կյանքում չեն տեսել դրանք և չէին կարող դրանք ենթագիտակցորեն տեսնել


ԱՊեր հիմա ես էլ Երազումս Տիեզերքում եմ եղել.. հիմա ինչ դնեմ համոզեմ որ կարելիա առանց տիեզերանավի թռնել տիեզերք...

Էլի եմ ասում նույնիսկ եթե ամեն 1000 կոմա ընկնողներից մեկը ասի որ տեսել եմ Դրախտի դարպասները բայց իրականում ասենք իրա հիվանդասենյակի դուռը տեսած լինի.. մեկ էտ 1ը 1000ից այնպիսի աղմուկ կբարձրացնի որ լիքը մարդիկ կսկսեն դրան հավատալ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ կհիշես սատանան ինչ ասեց կնոջը. դուք աստվածների պես կլինեք։ Խաբեց։ Ու նույնը այսօր շատերն են անում…


Քրիստոսն էլ էր ասում. «Դուք աստվածներ եք», «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր Երկնավոր Հայրն է կատարյալ»։ Փաստորեն էս հարցում Քրիստոսի ու Սատանայի կարծիքները համընկնում էին։ :Tongue: 




> Կոմայի մեջ ընկած շատ մարդիկ, պատմում են, որ տեսել են Աստծուն, Հիսուսին, Դժողքը կամ Դրախտը և եթե դրանք սուտ լինեյին, ապա այդէան շատ մարդիկ չէին խոսի դրա նց մասին… Տարիներ առաջ, թերթերում մի սենսացիոն լուր տպագրվեց, ըստ որի, գիտնականները կարողացել են այնպիսի մի խորը փոս փորեն, որտեղից լսվում էին Դժողքից եկող ձայներ՝ ատամների կրճտոց, լաց ու կոծ, աղաղակներ և այլն…


Հետաքրքիրա, կոմայի մեջ ընկած մարդիկ սովորաբար որ ասում են ասենք Քրիստոսին եմ տեսել, ասում ես, բա ի՞նչ իմացար, որ Քրիստոսն էր, ասում է՝ մորուքով էր։ :Smile:  Է կարողա օրինակ Մուհամեդին ես տեսել. ինքն էլ էր մորուքով։ :Smile: 
Կամ ասենք ինչ–որ սիրուն բնություն են տեսնում, ասում են՝ Դրախտն էր։

Չգիտեմ, հանդերձյալ աշխարհի միանշանակ դրախտ–դժոխք բաժանումով մոդելը տրամաբանական չի թվում ինձ։ :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե ինձ լուրջ հիմքեր են հարկավոր՝ հավատալու համար ինչ-որ բանի (ցանկացած բանի): Իսկ քանի որ ես ինքս «առաջադեմ գիտնական» չեմ, ապա մահից հետո կյանքին հավատալու այդ հիմքերը չունեմ: Դրա համար էլ չեմ հավատում, քանի որ կույր հավատն ինձ ոչ մի բան չի տա: Իսկ սեփական կարծիքներն, իհարկե, այստեղ ոչ ոք դիմացինի վզին չի փաթաթում. սա սովորական, ազատ քննարկում է, ոչ ավել:


Հայկո ջան, գիտությունը միայն շոշափելով չի զարգանում։ Մեծ կիրառություն ունեն նաև տեսական տրամաբանական դատողությունները, վերլուծությունները չէ՞։ Ու ի վերջո, ցանկացած տեսության մեջ գոյություն ունեն աքսիոմներ, որոնք չեն ապացուցվում, այլ ուղղակի ինտուիտիվ ընդունվում են որպես ճշմարիտ։ Այսինքն՝ մեկ է, որոշ բաների դու ինքդ «ուղղակի հավատում ես» ու մնացած գիտելիքդ էլ էդ հավատացածիդ վրա է կառուցվում։ :Wink:  Նենց որ, սկզբունքորեն մեծ տարբերություն չկա։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է փաստերին, էս ոլորտում փաստերն էլ քիչ չեն, որոնք մատերիալիստական գիտությամբ չեն բացատրվում, մինչդեռ հոգևոր ուսմունքները հաճախ խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություններ են տալիս։ 
Բայց դե մատերիալիստները սովորաբար էդ փաստերի գոյությունն ուղղակի կուրորեն ժխտում են, մենակ թե իրենց պատկերացրածը չխախտվի։
Մինչդեռ գիտությունը հաճախ հենց այսպես է զարգանում. սկզբում հայտնաբերվում են երևույթներ, որոնք հակասում են կամ չի ստացվում բացատրել էդ պահին եղած գիտական տեսություններով։ Ու քիչ–քիչ առաջանում է պահանջ այդ երևույթների ուսումնասիրության։ 
Հիմա արդեն գիտական աշխարհը քիչ–քիչ սկում է Նուրբ Աշխարհի երևույթներն ուսումնասիրել ու որոշ արդյունքներ արդեն կան։
Ուղղակի ժամնակակից գիտության մեթոդները խիստ մարերիալիստական են ու արդյունքում հաճախ պատին են դեմ առնում։ Նոր ոլորտի ուսումնասիրության համար երևի նոր մեթոդներ են պետք։ :Think:

----------


## Terminator

> Հետաքրքիրա, կոմայի մեջ ընկած մարդիկ սովորաբար որ ասում են ասենք Քրիստոսին եմ տեսել, ասում ես, բա ի՞նչ իմացար, որ Քրիստոսն էր, ասում է՝ մորուքով էր։ Է կարողա օրինակ Մուհամեդին ես տեսել. ինքն էլ էր մորուքով։
> Կամ ասենք ինչ–որ սիրուն բնություն են տեսնում, ասում են՝ Դրախտն էր։
> Չգիտեմ, հանդերձյալ աշխարհի միանշանակ դրախտ–դժոխք բաժանումով մոդելը տրամաբանական չի թվում ինձ։


Օրինակ, ես լսել եմ, որ մեկն էլ պատմում էր, որ տեսել է Հիսուսին, ապա Հիսուսը նրա հետ խոսացել է, ասելով, որ ինքը Ով է , ապա ցույց է տվել Դրախտը:

ՀԳ. ես չեմ ասում, որ այդպիսի մարդկանց ասածները 100% -ով ճիշտ են, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք տեսել են մահից հետո ինչ կա :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀԳ. ես չեմ ասում, որ այդպիսի մարդկանց ասածները 100% -ով ճիշտ են, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք տեսել են մահից հետո ինչ կա


Դրա մասին ես էլ եմ մտածել: Մի հատ ծար բանով հիմա որ խփես մարդու գլխին, Հիսուսին էլ կտենա, Շեքսպիրին էլ, Հիտլերին էլ, հալա օղորմած պապուն էլ՝ հետները բլոտ խաղալուց: Էլ ուր մնաց կլինիկական մահ տանող մարդը չտենա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ էր ասված, բայց չես կարծում, որ եթե սուտ լիներ, այդքան մարդ ոնց կարող էր, համարյա նույն բները պատմել. խոսքը Կոմայի մեջ ընկածների մասին է և, ի դեպ, բոլորն էլ, կոմայից ուշքի գալուց հետո, որ նրանք անցնում են մի նեղ ու մութ թունելի միջով…
> 
> ՀԳ. Հորս ընկերներից մեկն էլ, ով նույնպես կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, նույնպես ասում է այդ թունելի մասին ու, որ տեսել է Հիսուսին ու խոսել է հետը (նա մինչ այդ աթեիստ էր և չեր հավատում Աստծուն և հանդերձյալ կյանքին, բայց Կոմայից հետո, դարձավ իսկական հավատացյալ)… ԱՌԱՆՑ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ…


Ես էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ լսել եմ, որ մի փոսից, սև անճոռնի, բրդոտ, պոչով ու կոտոշներով, փոքրամարմին արարած են գտել/ այն էլ Հայաստանում , բայց դե հիմա շատերն են շատ բան ասում : :Smile: 
Չէ փոսի մասին ինձ թվում է չափազանցված է...  :Scare: , որ այդպես լիներ, հիմա վաղուց էին էտ փոսը փորել, սատանային էլ խարազանել  :Diablo:   :Blush: 
Կոմայի մեջ ընկած մարդկանցից ոչ բոլորն են տեսնում թունել, կան մարդիկ որոնք պատմում են այդ պահին տիեզերքում թռչելու մասին/համենայն դեպս էլի հետաքրքիրա/  ու  նրանց աստվածային շնորհ է  կարծես տրվում, մի քանի տեղ կարդացել եմ հենց այս օրինակի մասին, տվյալ մարդիկ հիմա զբաղվում են ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

Վերջերս մի կնոջ վկայություն եմ լսել հետմահու կյանքի մասին , սակայն նա ոչ թե կլինիկական մահ է տարել ուղղակի, այլ հենց մոռգից հարություն է առել: Մահացել է վիրահատության ժամանակ /վիրահատություը գլխից է եղել / ու քանի որ կեսից մահացել է վերքը չեն կարել անգամ ու այդպես հարություն է առել

----------


## Terminator

> Ես էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ լսել եմ, որ մի փոսից, սև անճոռնի, բրդոտ, պոչով ու կոտոշներով, փոքրամարմին արարած են գտել/ այն էլ Հայաստանում , բայց դե հիմա շատերն են շատ բան ասում :
> Չէ փոսի մասին ինձ թվում է չափազանցված է... , որ այդպես լիներ, հիմա վաղուց էին էտ փոսը փորել, սատանային էլ խարազանել  
> Կոմայի մեջ ընկած մարդկանցից ոչ բոլորն են տեսնում թունել, կան մարդիկ որոնք պատմում են այդ պահին տիեզերքում թռչելու մասին/համենայն դեպս էլի հետաքրքիրա/  ու  նրանց աստվածային շնորհ է  կարծես տրվում, մի քանի տեղ կարդացել եմ հենց այս օրինակի մասին, տվյալ մարդիկ հիմա զբաղվում են ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկությամբ


Դե ես չեյի էլ ասում, որ բոլորն են ետ թունելը տեսնում… Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ կոմայից դուրս եկող որոշ մարդիկ էլ ստանում են Աստվածային շնորք և զբաղվում ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկությամբ, այսինքն Բիոդաշտով բուժումներ անելը և այլն, իսկ դու հավատում ես այդպիսի պժշկումներին… Լսել եմ, որ դա իրոք Աստծո շնորքն է (թեև այդ շնորքը ունենում են ոչ միայն կոմայի մեջ ընկածներ, այլ դրանք, ըստ իրենց տրվում է իվերուստ) և շատերն են բուժվել :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Թեև չեմ կարծում, որ այդքան մարդ կարող են սխալվել և իրոք կյանք կա մահից հետո, բայց հարցն այն է, թէ դա ինչ կյանք է :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե ես չեյի էլ ասում, որ բոլորն են ետ թունելը տեսնում… Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ կոմայից դուրս եկող որոշ մարդիկ էլ ստանում են Աստվածային շնորք և զբաղվում ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկությամբ, այսինքն Բիոդաշտով բուժումներ անելը և այլն, իսկ դու հավատում ես այդպիսի պժշկումներին… Լսել եմ, որ դա իրոք Աստծո շնորքն է (թեև այդ շնորքը ունենում են ոչ միայն կոմայի մեջ ընկածներ, այլ դրանք, ըստ իրենց տրվում է իվերուստ) և շատերն են բուժվել


Ես չեմ հավատում էդ բժիշկ կոչեցյալներին: Բայց դե խոստովանում եմ, որ ինձ մի տատիկ ֆոբիայից ա բուժել, որը հանրապետությունում ոչ մի բժիշկ չէր կարողացել բուժել: Ես 4 տարեկան էի, նենց որ շատ բան չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց բուժեց, մենակ են եմ հիշում որ ինչ որ ջուր մուր էր ֆռացնում կողքերս, ու եսիմ ինչ ուլունքների շարանի մեջով անցկացրեց: Դե հիմա կարող ա ինքը տենց արեց, ես էլ ինձ ներշնչեցի ու ֆոբիան անցավ: Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ ինչ ֆոբիա էր: Աչքիս դեվ մեվ էին երևում, սպիտակ շորով մարդ, կտրած գլուխ, կատու, գայլ ... ու սաղ 3D ու շատ ռեալ: Դե ես էլ վախենում էի: Բժիկները մի ահագին ժամանակ լոլո էին կարդացել ու օգուտ չէր տվել: Տենց էդ տատին եսիմ ինչ արեց, անցավ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես չեմ հավատում էդ բժիշկ կոչեցյալներին: Բայց դե խոստովանում եմ, որ ինձ մի տատիկ ֆոբիայից ա բուժել, որը հանրապետությունում ոչ մի բժիշկ չէր կարողացել բուժել: Ես 4 տարեկան էի, նենց որ շատ բան չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց բուժեց, մենակ են եմ հիշում որ ինչ որ ջուր մուր էր ֆռացնում կողքերս, ու եսիմ ինչ ուլունքների շարանի մեջով անցկացրեց: Դե հիմա կարող ա ինքը տենց արեց, ես էլ ինձ ներշնչեցի ու ֆոբիան անցավ: Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ ինչ ֆոբիա էր: Աչքիս դեվ մեվ էին երևում, սպիտակ շորով մարդ, կտրած գլուխ, կատու, գայլ ... ու սաղ 3D ու շատ ռեալ: Դե ես էլ վախենում էի: Բժիկները մի ահագին ժամանակ լոլո էին կարդացել ու օգուտ չէր տվել: Տենց էդ տատին եսիմ ինչ արեց, անցավ:


Ես  էլ եմ դև մև տեսել, սպիտակ շորերով կին, կատու, ձայներ եմ լսել   :Shok: / հեսա կասեք գլուխ ա գովում  :Tongue:  :Sad: 
Ոչ մի տատիկի մոտ էլ չեն տարել, տանեին էլ չէի գնա ,չնայած բավականին փոքր էի՝յոթ տարեկան, կնքվեցի, այդ ամենը անցավ  :Blush:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես չեմ հավատում էդ բժիշկ կոչեցյալներին: Բայց դե խոստովանում եմ, որ ինձ մի տատիկ ֆոբիայից ա բուժել, որը հանրապետությունում ոչ մի բժիշկ չէր կարողացել բուժել: Ես 4 տարեկան էի, նենց որ շատ բան չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց բուժեց, մենակ են եմ հիշում որ ինչ որ ջուր մուր էր ֆռացնում կողքերս, ու եսիմ ինչ ուլունքների շարանի մեջով անցկացրեց: Դե հիմա կարող ա ինքը տենց արեց, ես էլ ինձ ներշնչեցի ու ֆոբիան անցավ: Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ ինչ ֆոբիա էր: Աչքիս դեվ մեվ էին երևում, սպիտակ շորով մարդ, կտրած գլուխ, կատու, գայլ ... ու սաղ 3D ու շատ ռեալ: Դե ես էլ վախենում էի: Բժիկները մի ահագին ժամանակ լոլո էին կարդացել ու օգուտ չէր տվել: Տենց էդ տատին եսիմ ինչ արեց, անցավ:


Դե երևի դու տեսել ես, հավանաբար, թե մահից հետո մարդ ում կարող է տեսնել և Աստված դրանով ուզում էր քեզ ցույց տալ, թե դու ինչ ճանապարհով պետք է գնաս՝իր թէ չարի, և քո նման շատ քչեր կան,որ կարող են այդպիսի բաներ տեսնեն,հավանաբար քո մոտ, այսպես ասած՝ «3-րդ աչքն» էր բաց(որի ժամանակ, մարդը կարող է տեսնել թէ ինչ կա չկա մահից հետո, եթե շատ զարգացնեյիր այդ քո ընդունակությունը,ապա կարող էիր այդ էլ տեսնել, կամ անցյալը և այլն), իսկ այդ տատիկը ուղղակի փակել է քո «3-րդ աչքը», իսկ բժշկությունը դրա դեմ անզօր է… :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Դե ես չեյի էլ ասում, որ բոլորն են ետ թունելը տեսնում… Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ կոմայից դուրս եկող որոշ մարդիկ էլ ստանում են Աստվածային շնորք և զբաղվում ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկությամբ, այսինքն Բիոդաշտով բուժումներ անելը և այլն, իսկ դու հավատում ես այդպիսի պժշկումներին… Լսել եմ, որ դա իրոք Աստծո շնորքն է (թեև այդ շնորքը ունենում են ոչ միայն կոմայի մեջ ընկածներ, այլ դրանք, ըստ իրենց տրվում է իվերուստ) և շատերն են բուժվել


 Չեմ հավատում այդ Աստվածային շնորհին, եթե դա փողով է արվում ու փառավորում է մարդուն ոչ թե Աստծուն ...
Գուշակներն ու կախարդներն էլ են ասում, որ իրենց գուշակելու, կամ այլ շնորհները Աստծուց են բայց դա լրիվ հակառակն  է...

----------


## Terminator

> Ես  էլ եմ դև մև տեսել, սպիտակ շորերով կին, կատու, ձայներ եմ լսել  / հեսա կասեք գլուխ ա գովում 
> Ոչ մի տատիկի մոտ էլ չեն տարել, տանեին էլ չէի գնա ,չնայած բավականին փոքր էի՝յոթ տարեկան, կնքվեցի, այդ ամենը անցավ


Դե այդպես Աստված ուզում էր քեզ ցույց տալ, թէ դու որ ճանապարհը ընտրես և ինչ կա մահից հետո, այսինք դրանով Նա ուզում էր քեզ ցույց տալ,թէ մահից հետո քեզ ինչ է սպասվում և դրա համար է, որ դու կնքվեցիր, դրանք անցան, այսպես ասած, Աստված դրանք ցույց տվեց,որ դու Իր ճանապարհը ընտրես և ընտրեցիր՝ կնքվելով… :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Ես չեմ հասկանում թե էլ ինչ հետո, եթե ասում ես՝ Մահ: Մահը բառացի նշանակում ա
"մոռացիր - ասել - հետո" 
Բա՞ :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Չեմ հավատում այդ Աստվածային շնորհին, եթե դա փողով է արվում ու փառավորում է մարդուն ոչ թե Աստծուն ...
> Գուշակներն ու կախարդներն էլ են ասում, որ իրենց գուշակելու, կամ այլ շնորհները Աստծուց են բայց դա լրիվ հակառակն  է...


Դե այդպիսի մարդիկ չպետք է այդ փողով անեն, այլ հաճախորդի ցանկությամբ է, թէ նա ինչքան փող կտա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ այդպիսի մարդիկ փող են վերցնում, ապա դա շատ վատ է: Այդ շնորհը Աստված տալիս է նրա համար, որ մարդիկ բուժվելով, փառավորեն Աստծու անունը և երկնքում էլ ավելի մեծ վարձք ունենան և մահից հետո, այսպես ասած, Դրախտում «լավ տեղ զբաղեցնեն» :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես չեմ հասկանում թե էլ ինչ հետո, եթե ասում ես՝ Մահ: Մահը բառացի նշանակում ա
> "մոռացիր - ասել - հետո" 
> Բա՞


Մահը զուտ պայմանական բառ կարող է լինել, այսինքն՝ ընդամենը տվյալ մարմնական կյանքի ավարտ նշանակել, զուտ մարմնի, ոչ հոգու։ Բա։  :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չեմ հավատում այդ Աստվածային շնորհին, եթե դա փողով է արվում ու փառավորում է մարդուն ոչ թե Աստծուն ...
> Գուշակներն ու կախարդներն էլ են ասում, որ իրենց գուշակելու, կամ այլ շնորհները Աստծուց են բայց դա լրիվ հակառակն  է...


Չէ Ամին ջան կան այդպիսի շառլատաներ, որոնք շատ բաներ են ասում...բայց կան այնպիսինները, որոնք ունեն այդ տաղանդը, լինի դա ի ծնե, թե կյանքի ընթացքում ձեռք բերովի՝ինչպես լինում է կոմայից դուրս եկած շատ մարդկանց մոտ :
Վանգան էլ էր գուշակության համար ինչ որ բան վերցնում՝չնայած ոչ փողի տեսքով ասենք (մեկ կիլոգրամ ձավար, շաքարավազ):  :Wink: 

 Մի հաղորդում եմ նայել, այնտեղ  լիթարգիական քնի ու կոմայի մասին էր խոսվում : Կոմայից հետո դուրս եկած մարդիկ, նրանք ովքեր ճանապարհորդել էին տիեզերքում  պատմում էին  ,որ իրենց  Աստծու ձեռքն է կպել, այդ իսկ պատճառով, նրանց ով կպնում է բուժվում է: Եվ երկրային կյանք են վերադարձել մարդկանց օգնելու համար: Նույնիսկ կար մեկը , որը արդեն մահացել էր, բայց իր գերեզմանը  սրբատեղի էր դարձել, հազարավոր մարդիկ էին գալիս քարին կպնում, շատերը բուժվում :Shok: /բայց դե ես այդքան էլ չեմ հավատում :Blush:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես չեմ հասկանում թե էլ ինչ հետո, եթե ասում ես՝ Մահ: Մահը բառացի նշանակում ա
> "մոռացիր - ասել - հետո" 
> Բա՞


Դե դու հաստատ կմոռանաս,բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ կմոռանա, այսինքն Աստվածը, քո արածները կամ դու ինչ-որ տեղ չես հայտնվի… Գուցե՝ տենց է,գուցե և ոչ, դրա պատասխանը ոչ մեկը ճգիտի:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե դու հաստատ կմոռանաս,բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ կմոռանա, այսինքն Աստվածը, քո արածները կամ դու ինչ-որ տեղ չես հայտնվի… Գուցե՝ տենց է,գուցե և ոչ, դրա պատասխանը ոչ մեկը ճգիտի:


Մահը դա վերջն ա: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ բան ա սկսում: այլ ոչ թե մինչ մահը եղածի շարունակությունը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մահը դա վերջն ա: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ բան ա սկսում: այլ ոչ թե մինչ մահը եղածի շարունակությունը


Մինչև մահ եղածի *տրամաբանական* շարունակությունը...  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Մահը դա վերջն ա: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ բան ա սկսում: այլ ոչ թե մինչ մահը եղածի շարունակությունը


Դե հարցն էլ հեն այդ է, թե Դրանից հետո ուրիշ ինչ կա՝ կայանքի շարունակություն թէ մի ուրիշ բան :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մահը դա վերջն ա: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ բան ա սկսում: այլ ոչ թե մինչ մահը եղածի շարունակությունը


Ճիշտ ա, որ, ասենք, եթե ինչ–որ հագուստ երկար ժամանակ կրելուց հետո մաշում ես ու դեն նետում, դանից հետո ապրածդ (թե՛ մերկ վիճակները, թե՛ այլ հագուստով) ոչ թե շարունակությունն ա մինչև էդ եղածի, այլ ուրիշ բան, չէ՞։  :Tongue:  Իրականում էդքան էակա՞ն ա՝ անունը ուրիշ բան կդնես, թե մինչև էդ եղածի շարունակություն, կարևորն էդ պայմանական անու՞նն ա։

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ա, որ, ասենք, եթե ինչ–որ հագուստ երկար ժամանակ կրելուց հետո մաշում ես ու դեն նետում, դանից հետո ապրածդ (թե՛ մերկ վիճակները, թե՛ այլ հագուստով) ոչ թե շարունակությունն ա մինչև էդ եղածի, այլ ուրիշ բան, չէ՞։  Իրականում էդքան էակա՞ն ա՝ անունը ուրիշ բան կդնես, թե մինչև էդ եղածի շարունակություն, կարևորն էդ պայմանական անու՞նն ա։


ես կուզեմ ասել  :Smile: , որ հենց բանն էլ դա է, որ այդ երկու բաները իրար հետ այլևս կապ չեն ունենում: միայն այնքանով, որ պայմանական ասած բացասական մարդը դառնում է /ոչ թե շարունակվում, այլ նորովի ծնվում/ բացասական ինչ որ բան /դժոխքում կամ ոնց կուզես/, իսկ դրականը դական: Լինում ա նաև միջանկյալ մարդիկ, որոնք գնում էն քավարան: Սա հաստատ ա  :Smile:  /ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես ոչ: սակայն ճիշտ կանես հավատաս  :Wink:  /

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես կուզեմ ասել , որ հենց բանն էլ դա է, որ այդ երկու բաները իրար հետ այլևս կապ չեն ունենում: միայն այնքանով, որ պայմանական ասած բացասական մարդը դառնում է /ոչ թե շարունակվում, այլ նորովի ծնվում/ բացասական ինչ որ բան /դժոխքում կամ ոնց կուզես/, իսկ դրականը դական: Լինում ա նաև միջանկյալ մարդիկ, որոնք գնում էն քավարան: Սա հաստատ ա  /ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես ոչ: սակայն ճիշտ կանես հավատաս  /


Դիվ, ճիշտն ասած՝ գրածիցդ բան չհասկացա...  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

տենց մարդ կա՞ ակումբում, որ ինչ որ հիշողություններ ունի, բայց հաստատ չի կարողանում որոշի երազում ա տեսել, թե՞ մանուկ հասակում, կամ «այլ կյանքում»: Իմ մոտ տենց հիշողություններ կան, բայց են տեղերը ու դեպքերը որ հիշում եմ հաստատ չեն եղել, բայց ոնց որ երազում էլ չեմ տեսել:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ճիշտն ասած՝ գրածիցդ բան չհասկացա...


ասում եմ, որ մահը ընդամենը էներգիայի ձևափոխություն ա: ընդամենը: էներգիան մի վիճակից /մարդ/ անցնում ա մի ուրիշ վիճակի, որի /այդ վիճակի/ մասին մարդը գաղափար անգամ չունի, քանի որ եթե իմանա, ապա կարա նաև ազդի դրա վրա ու ավելի երկարացնի էներգիայի մարդ վիճակը, որը բնությունը չի կարող հանդուրժել: դրա համար էլ բնությունը լռիվ կապը կտրել ա այդ վիճակի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> տենց մարդ կա՞ ակումբում, որ ինչ որ հիշողություններ ունի, բայց հաստատ չի կարողանում որոշի երազում ա տեսել, թե՞ մանուկ հասակում, կամ «այլ կյանքում»: Իմ մոտ տենց հիշողություններ կան, բայց են տեղերը ու դեպքերը որ հիշում եմ հաստատ չեն եղել, բայց ոնց որ երազում էլ չեմ տեսել:


իմ մոտ կյանքում ամենապատահող վիճակն ա: ու արդեն ուշադրություն էլ չեմ դարձնում: ինչ որ իմ հետ պատահում ա, որոշ ժամանակ անց տպավորություն ունեմ, որ արդեն մի անգամ եղել ա

----------


## Սամվել

Ոնց էլ հավատում եք...  :Mda: 

Հիմա ես էլ կարամ ասենք մի հատ 10րդ հարկից ասեմ գլխիս մի բանով տան ուշքս գնա հետո զարթնեմ ու հայտարարեմ որ մարդկանց կարամ բուժեմ... մի 100 հատ էլ ծանոթ ճարեմ ասեմ հայտարեն որ իրենց բուժել եմ... 

Դրանից հետո կարողա մեր տան դեմը հերթ էլ լինի... Բայց դե էտ հո տենց չի...

Լավ էլի էտքան միամիտ մի եղեք... 

Վանգային էլ չեմ հավատում... 

Վանգան իրանց պետության համար կարգին տուրիզմը ու էլի մի քանի այլ փող աշխատելու միջոցա... ընդ որում պետական հովանավորության տակա!

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> տենց մարդ կա՞ ակումբում, որ ինչ որ հիշողություններ ունի, բայց հաստատ չի կարողանում որոշի երազում ա տեսել, թե՞ մանուկ հասակում, կամ «այլ կյանքում»: Իմ մոտ տենց հիշողություններ կան, բայց են տեղերը ու դեպքերը որ հիշում եմ հաստատ չեն եղել, բայց ոնց որ երազում էլ չեմ տեսել:


Իմ մոտ կա... հիշում եմ, որ անկողնում մի մարդ էր պառկած՝երիտասարդ էր, ու ինձ թվում էր, որ ես եմ, իսկ կողքը տարիքով մարդիկ էին, կին ու տղամարդ՝սպիտակ մազերով, ու ինձ թվում էր, որ ծնողներս են... հետո մահացա, այդպես զարթնեցի՝ չհասկանալով թե ինչ էր. երազ, թե՞  ինչ որ ուրիշ բան, ի՞նչ կասես  :Sad: 
Ու այդ երազը  մի քանի անգամ եմ տեսել, տարբեր տարիքում...

----------


## dvgray

> Ոնց էլ հավատում եք... 
> 
> Հիմա ես էլ կարամ ասենք մի հատ 10րդ հարկից ասեմ գլխիս մի բանով տան ուշքս գնա հետո զարթնեմ ու հայտարարեմ որ մարդկանց կարամ բուժեմ... մի 100 հատ էլ ծանոթ ճարեմ ասեմ հայտարեն որ իրենց բուժել եմ... 
> 
> Դրանից հետո կարողա մեր տան դեմը հերթ էլ լինի... Բայց դե էտ հո տենց չի...


Բա ո՞նց ա:
հենց ըտենց ա որ կա: 
Օրինակ մարդ էլ կա, հելնում էշ էշ խոսում կամ երգում ա բեմի վրա, ու իրան լսելու համար մարդիկ լիքը փող են տալիս ու հերթ կանգնում կասսաներում  :Wink: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա ո՞նց ա:
> հենց ըտենց ա որ կա: 
> Օրինակ մարդ էլ կա, հելնում էշ էշ խոսում կամ երգում ա բեմի վրա, ու իրան լսելու համար մարդիկ լիքը փող են տալիս ու հերթ կանգնում կասսաներում


Մարդիկ հաճույք են ստանում էտ մեկի խոսալուց կամ երգելուց... 

Իսկ էն մյուսներից բնավ ոչինչ... էնքանա որ իրանց ներշնչում են... այ Ներշնչանքին հավատում եմ... Ներշնչանքով ինչոր բաների կարելիա հասնել... 

Մեր մոտերն էլ տենց մեկը կա ահագին էլ հանրահայտ դեմքա քաղաքի մաշտաբով.. դաժե իրան BMW Նվիրողներ են եղել իրանց յանիմ բուժելու համար...

ԻՆձ էլ մի օր տարան մոտը յանիմ վախս հանելու համար... եսիմինչից էի վախեցել փոքր ժամանակ...  :LOL:  ... բայց դե ոչ մի օգուտ...  :Xeloq: 

Դրանից հետո երբ որ խելքս գլուխս եկավ էլ ոչ մի բանից էլ չեմ վախենում ու ոչ էլ հիշում եմ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ասում եմ, որ մահը ընդամենը էներգիայի ձևափոխություն ա: ընդամենը: էներգիան մի վիճակից /մարդ/ անցնում ա մի ուրիշ վիճակի, որի /այդ վիճակի/ մասին մարդը գաղափար անգամ չունի, քանի որ եթե իմանա, ապա կարա նաև ազդի դրա վրա ու ավելի երկարացնի էներգիայի մարդ վիճակը, որը բնությունը չի կարող հանդուրժել: դրա համար էլ բնությունը լռիվ կապը կտրել ա այդ վիճակի հետ


Լավ, արդեն սկսեցինք իրար հասկանալ։ Միանգամից տենց ասեիր, էլի։  :Jpit: 



> Իմ մոտ կա... հիշում եմ, որ անկողնում մի մարդ էր պառկած՝երիտասարդ էր, ու ինձ թվում էր, որ ես եմ, իսկ կողքը տարիքով մարդիկ էին, կին ու տղամարդ՝սպիտակ մազերով, ու ինձ թվում էր, որ ծնողներս են... հետո մահացա, այդպես զարթնեցի՝ չհասկանալով թե ինչ էր. երազ, թե՞  ինչ որ ուրիշ բան, ի՞նչ կասես 
> Ու այդ երազը  մի քանի անգամ եմ տեսել, տարբեր տարիքում...


Ամենայն հավանականությամբ նախորդ կյանքիցդ դրվագներ ես տեսել, բայց դե ակումբցիներից շատերին նման բաներ պատմել չարժե, մեկ էլ տեսար՝ բռնեցին, տարան գժանոց։  ::}:  Քանի դեռ սեփական աչքերով չեն տեսել պատմածդ, ուրեմն տենց բան չի եղել, Յոժ ջան, էդ քեզ թվացել ա։ 



> Բա ո՞նց ա:
> հենց ըտենց ա որ կա: 
> Օրինակ մարդ էլ կա, հելնում էշ էշ խոսում կամ երգում ա բեմի վրա, ու իրան լսելու համար մարդիկ լիքը փող են տալիս ու հերթ կանգնում կասսաներում


 :LOL:  Լավ էր ասված։  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդիկ հաճույք են ստանում էտ մեկի խոսալուց կամ երգելուց... 
> 
> Իսկ էն մյուսներից բնավ ոչինչ... էնքանա որ իրանց ներշնչում են... այ Ներշնչանքին հավատում եմ... Ներշնչանքով ինչոր բաների կարելիա հասնել... 
> 
> Մեր մոտերն էլ տենց մեկը կա ահագին էլ հանրահայտ դեմքա քաղաքի մաշտաբով.. դաժե իրան BMW Նվիրողներ են եղել իրանց յանիմ բուժելու համար...
> 
> ԻՆձ էլ մի օր տարան մոտը յանիմ վախս հանելու համար... եսիմինչից էի վախեցել փոքր ժամանակ...  ... բայց դե ոչ մի օգուտ... 
> 
> Դրանից հետո երբ որ խելքս գլուխս եկավ էլ ոչ մի բանից էլ չեմ վախենում ու ոչ էլ հիշում եմ...


պատկերացրո, թե ոնց՞ կարելի ա հաճույք ստանալ Սերժի կամ Քոչի օպեռայի բեմի վրա խոսալուց, կամ էլ Սպիտակցի /կարծեմ  :LOL: / Հայկօ -ի /  :LOL: / երգելուց:

----------


## Սամվել

> պատկերացրո, թե ոնց՞ կարելի ա հաճույք ստանալ Սերժի կամ Քոչի օպեռայի բեմի վրա խոսալուց, կամ էլ Սպիտակցի /կարծեմ / Հայկօ -ի / / երգելուց:


1000 մարդ 1000 ճաշակ... 

Ես որ Օրինակ Ռոք համերգից հաճուք եմ ստանում ու գումար եմ վճարում դրա համար... 

Կամ ասենք Թատրոնից.. Կինոից... Օպերայից... 

Բայց դե որ գնում եմ մի հատ շառլատա ինձ կուտա տալիս էտ հեչ էլ հաճելի չի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարդիկ հաճույք են ստանում էտ մեկի խոսալուց կամ երգելուց... 
> 
> Իսկ էն մյուսներից բնավ ոչինչ... էնքանա որ իրանց ներշնչում են... այ Ներշնչանքին հավատում եմ... Ներշնչանքով ինչոր բաների կարելիա հասնել...


Իսկ ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ էդ խոսողներից կամ երգողներից ստացված հաճույքը նույնպես ներշնչանքի արդյունք չի։  :Tongue:  Օրինակ, որ դու երաժշտություն ես լսում ու հաճույք ես ստանում, էդ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա, չէ՞։ Բայց որ մի խուլ մարդ գա ու քեզ ականջակալներով նստած երաժշտությունից երանության մեջ ընկած վիճակում տեսնի, ու ասի՝ էս ի՞նչ ես քեզ ներշնչել, թե բան ես լսում ու հաճույք ես ստանում։ Գոնե մտքումդ չե՞ս ասի՝ տո այ ախմախ, որ դու չես լսում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ տենց բան չկա։ Փաստորեն, ամբողջ տարբերությունն էն ա, որ խուլ մարդիկ լսողներից շա՞տ են։ Այսինքն՝ ոնց ա բախտներս բերել, թե չէ խուլ մարդիկ մեզ աննորմալ կհամարեին։

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ էդ խոսողներից կամ երգողներից ստացված հաճույքը նույնպես ներշնչանքի արդյունք չի։  Օրինակ, որ դու երաժշտություն ես լսում ու հաճույք ես ստանում, էդ քեզ համար օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա, չէ՞։ Բայց որ մի խուլ մարդ գա ու քեզ ականջակալներով նստած երաժշտությունից երանության մեջ ընկած վիճակում տեսնի, ու ասի՝ էս ի՞նչ ես քեզ ներշնչել, թե բան ես լսում ու հաճույք ես ստանում։ Գոնե մտքումդ չե՞ս ասի՝ տո այ ախմախ, որ դու չես լսում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ տենց բան չկա։ Փաստորեն, ամբողջ տարբերությունն էն ա, որ խուլ մարդիկ լսողներից շա՞տ են։ Այսինքն՝ ոնց ա բախտներս բերել, թե չէ խուլ մարդիկ մեզ աննորմալ կհամարեին։



Տարբերությունը էնքա՜ն մեծա ... ուղակի դու չես ուզում տեսնես տվյալ դեպքում  :Wink: 

Տարբերությունը էնա որ Ձայնը ձայնային ալիքա... ու նորմալա որ մարդիկ դա լսում են... քանի որ ունեն լսողության համակարգ...էտ էլ ֆիզիկորեն ապացուցվածա թե ոնցա աշխատում... Ու հաճույք ստանալնելա ապացուցված... Այսինքն ինչոր տիրույթի ձայնային ալիքներ ինչոր հերթականության դեպքում կոնկրետ ամրդուն հաճույք են պատճառում... 

Դե հիմա դու ինձ ասա.. Կա ինչոր տենց համակարգ որով մարդիկ տեսնում են եսիմինչեր կամ էլ եսիմինչոտոկերով բուժում են իրականացնում... 

Մենակ խնդրում եմ Հիմնավոր...   :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ էն մյուսներից բնավ ոչինչ... էնքանա որ իրանց ներշնչում են... այ Ներշնչանքին հավատում եմ... Ներշնչանքով ինչոր բաների կարելիա հասնել...


Դե նաև մարդ կարող է ներշնճանքով Ռակից բուժվի՝ Զորի Բալայանը գրել է ետպիսի դեպքի մասին, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հանդերձյալ կյնքի մասին պատմողները ներշնչանքի միջոցով են տեսնում այդպիսի բաներ :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Բա ո՞նց ա:
> հենց ըտենց ա որ կա: 
> Օրինակ մարդ էլ կա, հելնում էշ էշ խոսում կամ երգում ա բեմի վրա, ու իրան լսելու համար մարդիկ լիքը փող են տալիս ու հերթ կանգնում կասսաներում


Վանգան ստեղծած միֆ ա: Ես Վանգայի մասին ահագին կարդացել եմ ու իրա գուշակություններն էլ եմ կառդացել: Շյուլ Վերնին տվել ացել ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե նաև մարդ կարող է ներշնճանքով Ռակից բուժվի՝ Զորի Բալայանը գրել է ետպիսի դեպքի մասին, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հանդերձյալ կյնքի մասին պատմողները ներշնչանքի միջոցով են տեսնում այդպիսի բաներ


ես չեմ ասում իրանք ներշնչանքի մասին են ասում... ուղակի մարդը շատ բան կարա երազում տեսնի բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ տենց բան կա կամ կլինի...

ՄԻ հատ կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ կներեք...

Հիմա ասենք Հայ տղեքի 70%ը իրանց երազում Անջելինա Ջոլիի հետ եղել են.. հիմա ինչ սկսե՞նք դրան հավատալ  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Տարբերությունը էնքա՜ն մեծա ... ուղակի դու չես ուզում տեսնես տվյալ դեպքում 
> 
> Տարբերությունը էնա որ Ձայնը ձայնային ալիքա... ու նորմալա որ մարդիկ դա լսում են... քանի որ ունեն լսողության համակարգ...էտ էլ ֆիզիկորեն ապացուցվածա թե ոնցա աշխատում... Ու հաճույք ստանալնելա ապացուցված...


Ապեր, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ մինչև էտ ամեն ինչը ապացուցելը, /ասենք 15-երորդ դարում / մարդիկ էտ հաճույքը չէին ստանում՞, քանի որ լսողության համակարգի գործնեության մասին գիտական աշխատությունները գրված չէին ու դրանք ապացուցված չէին՞
ինչ՞ իմանաս, կարող ա մի քանի վախտ հետո էլ ուրիշ զգայարանի մասին գիական նյութեր գրվեն  :Xeloq: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Տարբերությունը էնքա՜ն մեծա ... ուղակի դու չես ուզում տեսնես տվյալ դեպքում 
> 
> Տարբերությունը էնա որ Ձայնը ձայնային ալիքա... ու նորմալա որ մարդիկ դա լսում են... քանի որ ունեն լսողության համակարգ...էտ էլ ֆիզիկորեն ապացուցվածա թե ոնցա աշխատում... Ու հաճույք ստանալնելա ապացուցված... Այսինքն ինչոր տիրույթի ձայնային ալիքներ ինչոր հերթականության դեպքում կոնկրետ ամրդուն հաճույք են պատճառում... 
> 
> Դե հիմա դու ինձ ասա.. Կա ինչոր տենց համակարգ որով մարդիկ տեսնում են եսիմինչեր կամ էլ եսիմինչոտոկերով բուժում են իրականացնում...


Բայց մարդիկ բուժվում են չէ, եթե չբուժվեյին, ոչ մեկը չեր հավատա նրանց… Հավանաբար մարդիկ այդպիսի բաներ տեսնումեն, ըստ իրենց ենթագիտակցության, եթե դու բացատրես թէ ինչ է, հիմնավորուով, ենթագիտակցություն, ապա ես էլ կհիմնավորեմ
այդ տեսիլքների մասին… :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ մինչև էտ ամեն ինչը ապացուցելը, /ասենք 15-երորդ դարում / մարդիկ էտ հաճույքը չէին ստանում՞, քանի որ լսողության համակարգի գործնեության մասին գիտական աշխատությունները գրված չէին ու դրանք ապացուցված չէին՞
> ինչ՞ իմանաս, կարող ա մի քանի վախտ հետո էլ ուրիշ զգայարանի մասին գիական նյութեր գրվեն


Դե իրականում հարցը էնա որ մեծամասնությունը, ես կասեի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը էտ լսել ու հասկացել են.. ու հաճույք են ստացել... /մեկը մի քիչ շատ մեկը մի քիչ քիչ/ ... 

Հա երբ ապացուցվի որ ասենք երազում որ 5 անգամ Մոնիկա Բելուչիին տենամ հետո կիրականանա ես էլ կհավատամ...  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց մարդիկ բուժվում են չէ, եթե չբուժվեյին, ոչ մեկը չեր հավատա նրանց… Հավանաբար մարդիկ այդպիսի բաներ տեսնումեն, ըստ իրենց ենթագիտակցության, եթե դու բացատրես թէ ինչ է, հիմնավորուով, ենթագիտակցություն, ապա ես էլ կհիմնավորեմ
> այդ տեսիլքների մասին…


Դե իմ ասածը էնա որ մարդիկ իրանք են իրանց բուժում... հավատալով որ կբուժվեն վերջիվերջո... կամ էլ ուղակի չգիտեմ ինչոր կերպ բուժվում են.. բայց հետո հայտարարում են որ իրենց բուժեցին ...

----------


## Terminator

> ես չեմ ասում իրանք ներշնչանքի մասին են ասում... ուղակի մարդը շատ բան կարա երազում տեսնի բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ տենց բան կա կամ կլինի...
> 
> ՄԻ հատ կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ կներեք...
> 
> Հիմա ասենք Հայ տղեքի 70%ը իրանց երազում Անջելինա Ջոլիի հետ եղել են.. հիմա ինչ սկսե՞նք դրան հավատալ


Բայց այդ խումբը մի քանի հոգի են, իսկ այդպիսի պատմողները բազմաթիվ են… Օրինակ Վանգան կույր է եղել, բայց նա գուշակել է ապագան, որոնցից շատերը կատարվել են (օր. 2001-ի սեպտեմբերի 11-ի երկնաքերերի պայթեցման մասին, Քենեդիի սպանությունը և այլն) ու նա չեր տեսնում թէ ինչ կա իրական աշխարհում և չեր կարող ներշնճանքով տեսնել այն ինչի մասին նա խոսում էր կամ տեսնել երազում, չտենելով իրական աշխարհը: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե իրականում հարցը էնա որ մեծամասնությունը, ես կասեի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը էտ լսել ու հասկացել են.. ու հաճույք են ստացել... /մեկը մի քիչ շատ մեկը մի քիչ քիչ/ ... 
> 
> Հա երբ ապացուցվի որ ասենք երազում որ 5 անգամ Մոնիկա Բելուչիին տենամ հետո կիրականանա ես էլ կհավատամ...


Ապեր
չգիտեմ խի, դու ամեն ինչ հաճույքի վրա ես շուռ տալիս  :LOL: 
իսկ հարցը ոչ թե հաճույքն ա, այլ վաբշե մի բան զգալը  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց այդ խումբը մի քանի հոգի են, իսկ այդպիսի պատմողները բազմաթիվ են… Օրինակ Վանգան կույր է եղել, բայց նա գուշակել է ապագան, որոնցից շատերը կատարվել են (օր. 2001-ի սեպտեմբերի 11-ի երկնաքերերի պայթեցման մասին, Քենեդիի սպանությունը և այլն) ու նա չեր տեսնում թէ ինչ կա իրական աշխարհում և չեր կարող ներշնճանքով տեսնել այն ինչի մասին նա խոսում էր կամ տեսնել երազում, չտենելով իրական աշխարհը:


Մի հատ արձանագրություն ցույց տուր որտեղ որ գրվածա որ Վանգան ասումա Քենեդիին սպանելու են...  :Smile:  

Կամ հենց նույն վանգային որ հավատանք Նոյեմբեր ամսից 3րդ համաշխարհայինը սկսվելա ու վերածվելա միջուկային պատերազմի.. մենք էլ չկանք  :Scare: 

Լավ էլի ախպոր պես...

Նախ շառլատանները ընենց են գրում որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չի հասկացվում... երկրորդն էլ իրանց բազմաթիվ /կներեք/ "Տուֆտածներից" /Չնայած ճշտել եմ էս բառը կանոնադրականա  :Good: / մի հատն էլ կատարվումա.. կամ ասենք մի հատը կարում են կատարվածի հետ բռնցնել ասում են "տեսա՜ք գուշակեց :Shok: " 

Հիմա ես էլ էտ տիպի մի հատ գուշակություն կարամ անեմ...

Ասնեք "2018 թվականի ընթացքում ակումբցիներից մեկը անհույս սիրահարվելույա ու հետո ամուսնանալույա ու երջանիկ ապրի"  :Think:  

Սպասենք Սպասնեք  :Blush:

----------


## Terminator

> Դե իմ ասածը էնա որ մարդիկ իրանք են իրանց բուժում... հավատալով որ կբուժվեն վերջիվերջո... կամ էլ ուղակի չգիտեմ ինչոր կերպ բուժվում են.. բայց հետո հայտարարում են որ իրենց բուժեցին ...


Բայց նաև կան այնպիսի հիվանդություններ, որ հնարավոր չէ ներշնչանքով բուժվել և դա միայն պետք է տեսնել. օրինակ՝ շիլ աչքը ուղել, կոտրված ձեռքը լավացնել և այլն… ես տեսել եմ այդպիսի բաներ կամ լսել :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Նաև լսել եմ, որ մի հավատացյալ, Աֆրիկայում (որտեղ մարդկանց մեծ մասը անգրագետ են և չեն լսել Աստծու և հրաշքների մասին և այլն) մի մահացած մարդու կենդանացրել է և նա էլ է պատմել, որ տեսել է Դրախտը, Հիսուսին և այլն(անգրագետ լինելոքվ, և չլսած լինելով դրանց մասին, չեր կարող, ներշնճանքով կամ ստելով պատմել) :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր
> չգիտեմ խի, դու ամեն ինչ հաճույքի վրա ես շուռ տալիս 
> իսկ հարցը ոչ թե հաճույքն ա, այլ վաբշե մի բան զգալը


Դե ես ասում եմ էլի... մեկն էլ կարա հայտարարի որ հնարավոր են երազում թռիչքները...

ասենք ասի ես թռել եմ իտալիա ու ընդեղ միլան քաղաքի մալդինի հյուրանոցում Մոնիկա Բելուչիի հետ անմոռանալի գիշեր եմ անցկացրել... կամ տենց կարան հայտարեն ասենք 1000 տենց երազ տեսնողներից 1ը.. ու հիմա ինչ սկսենք դրան էլ հավատա՞լ  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց նաև կան այնպիսի հիվանդություններ, որ հնարավոր չէ ներշնչանքով բուժվել և դա միայն պետք է տեսնել. օրինակ՝ շիլ աչքը ուղել, կոտրված ձեռքը լավացնել և այլն… ես տեսել եմ այդպիսի բաներ կամ լսել


Կոտրած ձեռքը ես ինչքան գիտեմ բոլորն էլ մարդկային մի հրաշք հատկության միջոցով են բուժում որ կաչվումա Ռեգեներացիա  :Wink:  /ինքնավերականգնում/ Այլ հարցա որ մեկը գիպսովա անշարժացոնւմ մեկը Յախույա քցում ... մեկն էլ փեդովա կապում... 



> ՀԳ. Նաև լսել եմ, որ մի հավատացյալ, Աֆրիկայում (որտեղ մարդկանց մեծ մասը անգրագետ են և չեն լսել Աստծու և հրաշքների մասին և այլն) մի մահացած մարդու կենդանացրել է և նա էլ է պատմել, որ տեսել է Դրախտը, Հիսուսին և այլն(անգրագետ լինելոքվ, և չլսած լինելով դրանց մասին, չեր կարող, ներշնճանքով կամ ստելով պատմել)


Ապեր մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ... 

Մարդիկ ինչքան անգրագետ են եղել էնքան ավելի շատ են աստվածներին հավատացել...  :Wink:  կարաս պատմությոնւը նայես... 

Մնացածը ինձ թվումա պարզա  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Մի հատ արձանագրություն ցույց տուր որտեղ որ գրվածա որ Վանգան ասումա Քենեդիին սպանելու են...  
> 
> Կամ հենց նույն վանգային որ հավատանք Նոյեմբեր ամսից 3րդ համաշխարհայինը սկսվելա ու վերածվելա միջուկային պատերազմի.. մենք էլ չկանք 
> 
> Լավ էլի ախպոր պես...
> 
> Նախ շառլատանները ընենց են գրում որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չի հասկացվում... երկրորդն էլ իրանց բազմաթիվ /կներեք/ "Տուֆտածներից" /Չնայած ճշտել եմ էս բառը կանոնադրականա / մի հատն էլ կատարվումա.. կամ ասենք մի հատը կարում են կատարվածի հետ բռնցնել ասում են "տեսա՜ք գուշակեց"


Կոնկրետ Քենեդու սպանության ենթատեքստը չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այն ասեմ, որ մարդիկ հավատալով նրա գուշակություններին, Քենեդուն համոզում էին, որ այդ օրը չգնա ժողովրդի հետ հանդիպման (ի դեպ, Վանգան գուշակել էր օրն ու ժամը), բայց Քենեդին նույնպես չհավատաց նրան և գնաց… գնաց ու սպանվեց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ, հերիք ա ցանցառանաք։ Զվարճանքն ավարտվեց։ Մի հատ առիթ լինի, միանգամից լուրջ թեման կվերածեք խրախճանքի։  :Beee:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կոնկրետ Քենեդու սպանության ենթատեքստը չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այն ասեմ, որ մարդիկ հավատալով նրա գուշակություններին, Քենեդուն համոզում էին, որ այդ օրը չգնա ժողովրդի հետ հանդիպման (ի դեպ, Վանգան գուշակել էր օրն ու ժամը), բայց Քենեդին նույնպես չհավատաց նրան և գնաց… գնաց ու սպանվեց:


չեմ հավատում ... կներես... եթե տենց բանա եղել ինչոր տեղից ինչոր նյութ ցույց տուր.. ինձ թվումա ինչոր շատ չափազանցրած ես ասում...  :Think: 

Լավա չես ասում գուշակելա ինչ վինտովկվ են խփելու որ մասից ու էտ սնայպերը որտեղա թաքված լինելու...

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ, հերիք ա ցանցառանաք։ Զվարճանքն ավարտվեց։ Մի հատ առիթ լինի, միանգամից լուրջ թեման կվերածեք խրախճանքի։


բայց մենք ընդամենը քննարկում ենք... լրիվ լուրջ  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> չեմ հավատում ... կներես... եթե տենց բանա եղել ինչոր տեղից ինչոր նյութ ցույց տուր.. ինձ թվումա ինչոր շատ չափազանցրած ես ասում... 
> 
> Լավա չես ասում գուշակելա ինչ վինտովկվ են խփելու որ մասից ու էտ սնայպերը որտեղա թաքված լինելու...


Արի չշեղվենք այս թեմայից, բայց պատասխանեմ… Հա նաև գուշակելա, թէ ով ա սպանել նրան, բայց մարդիկ քո նման չհավատալով նրան, չբռնեցին իսկական մարդասպանին ու մինչև հիմա էլ մարդիկ չգիտեն, թէ ով է սպանել նրան, թեև միայն նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են Վանգային…

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ այդ գուշակությունները Վանգան չի արել,այլ Նոստրադամուսը… :Smile:  :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ, հերիք ա ցանցառանաք։ Զվարճանքն ավարտվեց։ Մի հատ առիթ լինի, միանգամից լուրջ թեման կվերածեք խրախճանքի։


կարծում եմ էս թեման ժամանակն ա Զվարճանքի մասեր ուղարկել: 
Լավ կզվարճանանք  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արի չշեղվենք այս թեմայից, բայց պատասխանեմ… Հա նաև գուշակելա, թէ ով ա սպանել նրան, բայց մարդիկ քո նման չհավատալով նրան, չբռնեցին իսկական մարդասպանին ու մինչև հիմա էլ մարդիկ չգիտեն, թէ ով է սպանել նրան, թեև միայն նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են Վանգային…
> 
> ՀԳ. Ի դեպ այդ գուշակությունները Վանգան չի արել,այլ Նոստրադամուսը…


Իմ համար տարբերություն չկա ով է գուշակել.. Չնայած ժամանակները ինչոր չէին բռնում  :Wink: 

Նախ չեմ հավատում որ ապագան մի հատա... քանի որ էտ դեպքում իրոք ստացվումա որ մենք հոսանքով գնում ենք ու կյանքը ու պայքարը ավելի լավ կյանքի համար դառնումա անիմաստ... 

Դրա համար էլ հայտարարում եմ որ  Տենց բան անհնարա... 

Ու քանի ասում ես Նաստրադամուսը սպասի մի բան էլ ես ասեմ... 

Նաստրադամուսը հաստատ տենց կոնկրետ բաներ չի գրել... մի բան խառնում ես... միլիոն անգամ կարդացել եմ ու 1000 հատ հաղորդում եմ նայել... անհնարա տենց բան... 

ԻՆքը իրա գրածները նախ կոդավորածա գրել երկրորդն էլ շա՜՜՜՜՜տ անորոշ...

էնքան անորոշ որ մի բանը նույնիսկ կարելիա մի քանի դեպքւի հետ կապել  :Wink:  

ընենց որ չեմ հավատում ... 



> Մոնիկային՞  չէ, 
> իսկ դու՞


չէ ..արդեն շու՜տվանից...  :Love:

----------


## Terminator

> Իմ համար տարբերություն չկա ով է գուշակել.. Չնայած ժամանակները ինչոր չէին բռնում 
> 
> Նախ չեմ հավատում որ ապագան մի հատա... քանի որ էտ դեպքում իրոք ստացվումա որ մենք հոսանքով գնում ենք ու կյանքը ու պայքարը ավելի լավ կյանքի համար դառնումա անիմաստ... 
> 
> Դրա համար էլ հայտարարում եմ որ  Տենց բան անհնարա... 
> 
> Ու քանի ասում ես Նաստրադամուսը սպասի մի բան էլ ես ասեմ... 
> 
> Նաստրադամուսը հաստատ տենց կոնկրետ բաներ չի գրել... մի բան խառնում ես... միլիոն անգամ կարդացել եմ ու 1000 հատ հաղորդում եմ նայել... անհնարա տենց բան... 
> ...


Չէ հիմա չեմ խառնում, Նոստրադամուսնա գրել և իրոք նրա գրածները կոդավորված է, դրա համար էլ շատ դժվար է հասկանալ նրա գուշակությունները, բայց որ նա դրանց մասին գուշակել ա, դա հաստատ է…Դե նայած նրան, թէ ով ինչ ձևի կմեկնաբանի նրա կոդավորված գուշակությունները…

ՀԳ. ես այդպիսի բաների 100 տոկոսով չեմ հավատում, ուղղակի ինձ դուր են գալիս Պարաանորմալ երևույթները, որի մասն է կազում նաև այս թեման…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարծում եմ էս թեման ժամանակն ա Զվարճանքի մասեր ուղարկել: 
> Լավ կզվարճանանք


Ո՛չ, թեման զվարճանալու համար չի բացված։ Զվարճանալու համար լիքը ուրիշ վայրեր կան, գնացեք, զվարճացեք։

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ հիմա չեմ խառնում, Նոստրադամուսնա գրել և իրոք նրա գրածները կոդավորված է, դրա համար էլ շատ դժվար է հասկանալ նրա գուշակությունները, բայց որ նա դրանց մասին գուշակել ա, դա հաստատ է…Դե նայած նրան, թէ ով ինչ ձևի կմեկնաբանի նրա կոդավորված գուշակությունները…


Ես ինչքան գիտեմ իրա գրածները համարյա չեն վերծանվում ... էնքան որ մի բան բռնցնում են ասում են հեսա նայեք բռնեց ուրեմն գուշակելա  :Wink: 




> ՀԳ. ես այդպիսի բաների 100 տոկոսով չեմ հավատում, ուղղակի ինձ դուր են գալիս Պարաանորմալ երևույթները, որի մասն է կազում նաև այս թեման…


Ըհը բա տենց ասա...  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես ինչքան գիտեմ իրա գրածները համարյա չեն վերծանվում ... էնքան որ մի բան բռնցնում են ասում են հեսա նայեք բռնեց ուրեմն գուշակելա


Դե տենց ա դուրս գալիս…

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, ես ուղղակի մարդկանց կարժիքներն եմ հաստատում, տարբեր մարդկանց ասածներ կամ գիտնականների խոսքերը մեջ բերելով… համ էլ, ԱՄՆ-ում գիտության մի ճյուղ կա, որը ուսումնասիրում է Պարաանորմալ երևույթները :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Բարև ձեզ... 
Ինձ թվում է որ թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո? հարցին հնարաոր չէ պատասխանել, ու անիմաստ է այդ հարցին լուծում ման գալ, բոլորիս վերջն էլ դա է, կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Բարև ձեզ... 
> Ինձ թվում է որ թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո? հարցին հնարաոր չէ պատասխանել, ու անիմաստ է այդ հարցին լուծում ման գալ, բոլորիս վերջն էլ դա է, կապրենք կտեսնենք


Ողջյուն բոլորին

Ավելի շուտ ասա կմեռնենք կտեսնենք :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Բարև ձեզ... 
> Ինձ թվում է որ թե ինչ կլինի մահից հետո? հարցին հնարաոր չէ պատասխանել, ու անիմաստ է այդ հարցին լուծում ման գալ, բոլորիս վերջն էլ դա է, կապրենք կտեսնենք


Դե որ պրեզիդենտին էլ, սովորական բանվոր մարդուն էլ նույն ճիճուն ա խժռելու, ու նույն ախորժակով, էդ հաստատ գիտենք , իսկ մնացած մասի վերաբերյալ պարզապես ենթադրություններ ենք անում, որ չվախենանք: Վերջիվեջո մենակ են հույսը, որ մահից հետո գոնե գիտակցություններս կպահպանվի արդեն ահագին բան ա: Այլապես ապրելն էլ ա մի քիչ անիմաստ դառնում, ու մահը ահավոր սարսափելի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե որ պրեզիդենտին էլ, սովորական բանվոր մարդուն էլ նույն ճիճուն ա խժռելու, ու նույն ախորժակով, էդ հաստատ գիտենք , իսկ մնացած մասի վերաբերյալ պարզապես ենթադրություններ ենք անում, որ չվախենանք: Վերջիվեջո մենակ են հույսը, որ մահից հետո գոնե գիտակցություններս կպահպանվի արդեն ահագին բան ա: Այլապես ապրելն էլ ա մի քիչ անիմաստ դառնում, ու մահը ահավոր սարսափելի:


Ես կասեի հակառակը... 

Երբ գիտեմ որ Էս կյանքը մի անգամա տրված ու ավարտվեելույա մի օր.. ավելիա ցանկությունս մեծանում այն հնարավորինս լավ ապրելու  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես կասեի հակառակը... 
> 
> Երբ գիտեմ որ Էս կյանքը մի անգամա տրված ու ավարտվեելույա մի օր.. ավելիա ցանկությունս մեծանում այն հնարավորինս լավ ապրելու


Դե նայած ում տեսանկյունից ես ասում:Ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ և երևի ինձ համար էլ անիմաստ կդառնար, եթե ես կասկած ունենայի, որ մահից հետո ինչ որ բան դեռ լինելու է :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> Դե որ պրեզիդենտին էլ, սովորական բանվոր մարդուն էլ նույն ճիճուն ա խժռելու, ու նույն ախորժակով, էդ հաստատ գիտենք , իսկ մնացած մասի վերաբերյալ պարզապես ենթադրություններ ենք անում, որ չվախենանք: Վերջիվեջո մենակ են հույսը, որ մահից հետո գոնե գիտակցություններս կպահպանվի արդեն ահագին բան ա: Այլապես ապրելն էլ ա մի քիչ անիմաստ դառնում, ու մահը ահավոր սարսափելի:


 Իսկ դուք գիտեք արդյոք, որ Հիսուս ապականություն չտեսավ ու նրա մարմինը գերեզմանում չմնաց, այլ Հայրը մեռելներից հարություն տվեց Նրան, ահա այսպես փառավոր է մեր Տերը…

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ դուք գիտեք արդյոք, որ Հիսուս ապականություն չտեսավ ու նրա մարմինը գերեզմանում չմնաց, այլ Հայրը մեռելներից հարություն տվեց Նրան, ահա այսպես փառավոր է մեր Տերը…


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ դուք գիտեք արդյոք, որ Հիսուս ապականություն չտեսավ ու նրա մարմինը գերեզմանում չմնաց, այլ Հայրը մեռելներից հարություն տվեց Նրան, ահա այսպես փառավոր է մեր Տերը…


Ստացվու՞մ է, որ Հիսուսը նյութեղեն է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կասեի հակառակը... 
> 
> Երբ գիտեմ որ Էս կյանքը մի անգամա տրված ու ավարտվեելույա մի օր.. ավելիա ցանկությունս մեծանում այն հնարավորինս լավ ապրելու


Երևի կարիք կա ճշգրտելու, թե լավ ասելով՝ ինչ ես հասկանում. լավ ու՞մ համար, քո՞, ուրիշների՞, բոլորի՞։ Լավը շատ հարաբերական է։ Իսկ, օրինակ, պատկերացրու, եթե պարզվի, որ էս կյանքն ընդամենը հերթականն է, ու ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո հոգիդ վերամարմնավորվելու է նորածնի մարմնում ու քո հիմիկվա կյանքի պես մեկ այլ կյանք է ապրելու, իսկ թե ինչ պայմաններում ես հայտնվելու ի ծնե և էլի բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ կախված են լինելու նաև նրանից, թե ինչպես ես ապրել այ՛ս կյանքդ, այսինքն՝ այս կյանքումդ գործած ամեն ինչի համար՝ թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական, պատասխան ես տալու հաջորդ կյանքում, ինչ որ անես, ազդելու է հաջորդ կյանքիդ վրա։ Դրանից ապրելակերպդ ու հայացքներդ շատ բաների նկատմամբ չե՞ն փոխվի։ Պարզ է, չէ՞, որ կփոխվեն։

----------


## Hrayr

> Ստացվու՞մ է, որ Հիսուսը նյութեղեն է:


 Ինչ ահավոր է… Այս հասարակությունը խոսում է մի բանի մասին որի մասին տարրական գիտելիք էլ չունի, չեմ ձանձրանա ճշմարտության մասին խոսալով քանիդեռ կա մարդ որը չի հասկանում Ում մասին է խոսքը…

Գրված է. «Բանը մարմին եղավ ու մեր մեջ բնակեցավ… » Աստծո Որդին երկնային փառքը թողեց, մարմին հագավ, մարդացավ, մեր փոխարեն ունայնություն հագավ, մեղքը վերցրեց որպեսզի Նրան ընդունողներին տա իր արդարությունը, Աստծուն հավասար չսեպեց իրեն, այլ հոժարեցավ խաչի մահվան, իր կյանքը դրեց մեր փոխարեն որպեսզի մենք ստտանանք իր կյանքը, սակայն Աստված մեռելներից 3–րդ օրը հարություն տվեց ինչպես ասվում է «Քո սուրբիդ ապականություն տեսնել պիտի չտաս»։ Եվ Աստված իր խոսքը իր անունից վեր դասեց։ Ու Հիմա Հիսուս հանդիսանում է միակ միջնորդը մարդկանց ու Հոր միջև և չկա ուրիշ ճանապարհ, Նա է ճշմարտությունը ճանապարհը և կյանքը։
Աստծուն հավատալ չի նշանակում հավատալ Նրա գոյությանը, ես համարում եմ որ գոյությանը չհավատալը դա ամենաքիչը կուրության ու տկար մտածելակերպ ուենալու արդյունք է։ «Երկինքները Աստծո փառքը կպատմեն ու երկիրը Նրա ձեռքերի գործերը։» Աստծուն հավատալ նշանակում է Հավատալ այն ամենին որ շարադրեցի ու տեսնել որ կյանքը Քրիստոսի մեջ է, այլապես ինչ տարբերություն Քրիստոնեության կամ մահմեդականության մեջ…
Եվ վերջապես մինչը մարդ չտեսնի որ իր մեջ հավիտենական մահն է ապրում նա կյանքի կարիք չի զգա, բայց այս մասին մեկ ուրիշ անգամ կխոամ, եթե հարկ կլինի…
Փորձեք քննել, փնտրել հավատացնում եմ կգտնեք Նրան…

----------


## Սամվել

> Երևի կարիք կա ճշգրտելու, թե լավ ասելով՝ ինչ ես հասկանում. լավ ու՞մ համար, քո՞, ուրիշների՞, բոլորի՞։ Լավը շատ հարաբերական է։ Իսկ, օրինակ, պատկերացրու, եթե պարզվի, որ էս կյանքն ընդամենը հերթականն է, ու ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո հոգիդ վերամարմնավորվելու է նորածնի մարմնում ու քո հիմիկվա կյանքի պես մեկ այլ կյանք է ապրելու, իսկ թե ինչ պայմաններում ես հայտնվելու ի ծնե և էլի բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ կախված են լինելու նաև նրանից, թե ինչպես ես ապրել այ՛ս կյանքդ, այսինքն՝ այս կյանքումդ գործած ամեն ինչի համար՝ թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական, պատասխան ես տալու հաջորդ կյանքում, ինչ որ անես, ազդելու է հաջորդ կյանքիդ վրա։ Դրանից ապրելակերպդ ու հայացքներդ շատ բաների նկատմամբ չե՞ն փոխվի։ Պարզ է, չէ՞, որ կփոխվեն։


Այո կա... 

Իրականում լավ ու վատ գործելը նույնպես հարաբերական է... Հենց թեքուզ կրոն կոչվող կաղապարների տարբեր տեսակներում... 

Ասածս այն է որ իմանալով որ այս մի կյանքը միակն է ու նրանից հետո բան չի փոխվելու ավելի ես արժեքավորում այն... այսինքն փորձում ես այն հնարավորինս օգտակար ապրել, հնարավորինս նրանից բավարարվել և բավարարել մնացածին.. որ կոպիտ ասած մահվան պահին աչքդ ետ չլինի թե ինչոր բան չես արել կամ այնպես չես արել ինչպես պետք է... 

Այսօրվա գիտելիքների վրա հիմնված իմ պատկերացումով անդրշիրիմյան կյանքը իրականում ընդամենը այն կյանքն է որով ապրում են քեզնից հետո մնացածները... քո արած գործերի հետևանքները "ճաշակելով"... 

Այսինքն հենց նույն երեխաներդ բարեկամներդ ու ընդհանրապես այն մարդիկ ում հետ դու շփվել ես... այսինքն անդրշիրիմյան կյանքդ էնքանով լավը կլինի ինչքանով լավ կապրեն՝ գո արած լավ գործերի հետևանքով քեզ լավ կհիշեն ու կմեծարեն, մնացածը էական չի... այսինքն էտ պահին քո համար էլ էական չի...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ ահավոր է… Այս հասարակությունը խոսում է մի բանի մասին որի մասին տարրական գիտելիք էլ չունի, չեմ ձանձրանա ճշմարտության մասին խոսալով քանիդեռ կա մարդ որը չի հասկանում Ում մասին է խոսքը…
> 
> Գրված է. «Բանը մարմին եղավ ու մեր մեջ բնակեցավ… » Աստծո Որդին երկնային փառքը թողեց, մարմին հագավ, մարդացավ, մեր փոխարեն ունայնություն հագավ, մեղքը վերցրեց որպեսզի Նրան ընդունողներին տա իր արդարությունը, Աստծուն հավասար չսեպեց իրեն, այլ հոժարեցավ խաչի մահվան, իր կյանքը դրեց մեր փոխարեն որպեսզի մենք ստտանանք իր կյանքը, սակայն Աստված մեռելներից 3–րդ օրը հարություն տվեց ինչպես ասվում է «Քո սուրբիդ ապականություն տեսնել պիտի չտաս»։ Եվ Աստված իր խոսքը իր անունից վեր դասեց։ Ու Հիմա Հիսուս հանդիսանում է միակ միջնորդը մարդկանց ու Հոր միջև և չկա ուրիշ ճանապարհ, Նա է ճշմարտությունը ճանապարհը և կյանքը։
> Աստծուն հավատալ չի նշանակում հավատալ Նրա գոյությանը, ես համարում եմ որ *գոյությանը չհավատալը դա ամենաքիչը կուրության ու տկար մտածելակերպ ուենալու արդյունք է։* «Երկինքները Աստծո փառքը կպատմեն ու երկիրը Նրա ձեռքերի գործերը։» Աստծուն հավատալ նշանակում է Հավատալ այն ամենին որ շարադրեցի ու տեսնել որ կյանքը Քրիստոսի մեջ է, այլապես ինչ տարբերություն Քրիստոնեության կամ մահմեդականության մեջ…
> Եվ վերջապես մինչը մարդ չտեսնի որ իր մեջ հավիտենական մահն է ապրում նա կյանքի կարիք չի զգա, բայց այս մասին մեկ ուրիշ անգամ կխոամ, եթե հարկ կլինի…
> Փորձեք քննել, փնտրել հավատացնում եմ կգտնեք Նրան…


Արդեն ինձ ջղայնացնում ես քո անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններով :Angry2:  Շատ վիճելի հարց է, թե ում մտածելակերպն է ավելի տկար, նրա, ով հավատում է կուրորեն, թե նրա, ով փորձում է սեփական մտածողությամբ առաջ շարժվել: Եվ ընդհանրապե՛ս, աշխատի՛ր բառերիդ հետեւել: :Angry2:

----------


## Hrayr

> Արդեն ինձ ջղայնացնում ես քո անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններով Շատ վիճելի հարց է, թե ում մտածելակերպն է ավելի տկար, նրա, ով հավատում է կուրորեն, թե նրա, ով փորձում է սեփական մտածողությամբ առաջ շարժվել: Եվ ընդհանրապե՛ս, աշխատի՛ր բառերիդ հետեւել:


 Վրդովվելու կարիք չկա։ Իսկ հարցի պատասխանը հետևյալն է երկուսի մտածելապերպն էլ տկար է…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Երևի կարիք կա ճշգրտելու, թե լավ ասելով՝ ինչ ես հասկանում. լավ ու՞մ համար, քո՞, ուրիշների՞, բոլորի՞։ Լավը շատ հարաբերական է։ Իսկ, օրինակ, պատկերացրու, եթե պարզվի, որ էս կյանքն ընդամենը հերթականն է, ու ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո հոգիդ վերամարմնավորվելու է նորածնի մարմնում ու քո հիմիկվա կյանքի պես մեկ այլ կյանք է ապրելու, իսկ թե ինչ պայմաններում ես հայտնվելու ի ծնե և էլի բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներ կախված են լինելու նաև նրանից, թե ինչպես ես ապրել այ՛ս կյանքդ, այսինքն՝ այս կյանքումդ գործած ամեն ինչի համար՝ թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական, պատասխան ես տալու հաջորդ կյանքում, ինչ որ անես, ազդելու է հաջորդ կյանքիդ վրա։ Դրանից ապրելակերպդ ու հայացքներդ շատ բաների նկատմամբ չե՞ն փոխվի։ Պարզ է, չէ՞, որ կփոխվեն։


Լրիվ համակածիքի եմ Ուլուի հետ  :Ok: 






> Ինչ ահավոր է… Այս հասարակությունը խոսում է մի բանի մասին որի մասին տարրական գիտելիք էլ չունի, չեմ ձանձրանա ճշմարտության մասին խոսալով քանիդեռ կա մարդ որը չի հասկանում Ում մասին է խոսքը…


Հրա՛յր, եկեք ամեն ինչը բարիադրացական հարաբերությունների շուրջը համախմբենք:
Ահավորը գիտե՞ս որն է , որ մեկը փորձում է  մյուսին իր ճիշտը հրամցնի ու տեսնելով, որ դիմացինը կուլ չի տալիս, տգետ է անվանում : Դու էլ ես հասարակության անդամ, իսկ ճշտի ուղիները տարբեր են:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կոմայի մեջ ընկած շատ մարդիկ, պատմում են, որ տեսել են Աստծուն, Հիսուսին, Դժողքը կամ Դրախտը և եթե դրանք սուտ լինեյին, ապա այդէան շատ մարդիկ չէին խոսի դրա նց մասին… Տարիներ առաջ, թերթերում մի սենսացիոն լուր տպագրվեց, ըստ որի, գիտնականները *կարողացել են այնպիսի մի խորը փոս փորեն, որտեղից լսվում էին Դժողքից եկող ձայներ՝ ատամների կրճտոց, լաց ու կոծ, աղաղակներ և այլն…*


Դա ընդամենը մարդու ուղեղի "բագերն " են մեռնելուց առաջ, երբ ուղեղը սկսում է անջատվել արդեն, մարդուն տեսիլքներ են գալիս;
Նույնը կարող է լինել թմրամոլի մոտ, չի նշանակաւոմ, թե իրականում է տեսնում:

Այդ դժոխքի պահը ընդհանրապես սպանեց  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Բայց ինչ իմացան, որ դժոխքը գետնի տակ է  :LOL: 
Ամեն ինչ չի կարելի էլի տենց անմիջականորեն ընդունել, դրախտն ու դժոխքը ընդամենը մետաֆորաներ են, պարզեցված, կոնկրետացված մոդելներ, որ բոլորին, նույնիսկ ոզնիներին հասկանալի լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի հատ այսպիսի պրիմիտիվ, պրակտիկ  հարց տամ էլի, նույնիսկ, կասեի, մանկամիտ; Չէ որ ամեն ինչ, ինչքան էլ "վերին", ոչ նյութեղեն, եթերային լինի, մեկ է, պրակտիկ կողմ պետք է ունենա  :Wink: 
Եթե կարծում եք, որ մարդը դա մի էակ է, որը ունի ֆիզիկական մարմին և ինչ-որ մատերիայից հոգի, որը և նրան կյանք է հաղորդում, ապա այդ հոգին պետք է ունենան նաև այլ կենդանիները: 
Հարց 1. *ուր են գնում կենդնիների հոգիները? Դրախտ թե դժոխք*;
_Մենակ թե չսկսեք էլի խեղդել կրոնական որև դոգմատիկ արտահայտությամբ, ես իսկզբանե չեմ ընդունում այն, ինչ ապացուցված չէ կամ հիմնվավորված չէ, մեկ այլ անձի խոսքերից է վերցված և այլն..._
Հարց 2;  Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչ վիճակով է հոգին գնում դրախտ, կամ դժոխք?  Օրինակ, եթե երեխա է մահանում, նրա հոգին երեխայի տեսքով է գնում այն աշխարհ? 
Հարց 3; Որտեղ են հավաքվում հոգիները? /չէ որ միայն որոշ կրոններ են ընդունում րեինկարնացիան, բա մնացածը? /  :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի հատ այսպիսի պրիմիտիվ, պրակտիկ  հարց տամ էլի, նույնիսկ, կասեի, մանկամիտ; Չէ որ ամեն ինչ, ինչքան էլ "վերին", ոչ նյութեղեն, եթերային լինի, մեկ է, պրակտիկ կողմ պետք է ունենա 
> Եթե կարծում եք, որ մարդը դա մի էակ է, որը ունի ֆիզիկական մարմին և ինչ-որ մատերիայից հոգի, որը և նրան կյանք է հաղորդում, ապա այդ հոգին պետք է ունենան նաև այլ կենդանիները: 
> Հարց 1. *ուր են գնում կենդնիների հոգիները? Դրախտ թե դժոխք*;
> _Մենակ թե չսկսեք էլի խեղդել կրոնական որև դոգմատիկ արտահայտությամբ, ես իսկզբանե չեմ ընդունում այն, ինչ ապացուցված չէ կամ հիմնվավորված չէ, մեկ այլ անձի խոսքերից է վերցված և այլն..._
> Հարց 2;  Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչ վիճակով է հոգին գնում դրախտ, կամ դժոխք?  Օրինակ, եթե երեխա է մահանում, նրա հոգին երեխայի տեսքով է գնում այն աշխարհ? 
> Հարց 3; Որտեղ են հավաքվում հոգիները? /չէ որ միայն որոշ կրոններ են ընդունում րեինկարնացիան, բա մնացածը? /


Գնում են քավարան  :Blush:  Հոգին տեսք չունի  :Blush: 
Իսկ ինձ շա՜տ մեկ այլ ուրիշ հարց է հուզում: Շատ եմ կարդացել, տեսել/հեռուստացույցով՝թեկուզ ֆիլմերի ենթատեքստերում, լսել, որ այն մարդուն ում սպանում են, նրա հոգին մնում է երկրային կյանքում, անվերջ թափառում եմ  մինչև  իր սպանողը չի հատուցում...  :Xeloq:  Ի՞նչ կասեք  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Գնում են քավարան  Հոգին տեսք չունի 
> Իսկ ինձ շա՜տ մեկ այլ ուրիշ հարց է հուզում: Շատ եմ կարդացել, տեսել/հեռուստացույցով՝թեկուզ ֆիլմերի ենթատեքստերում, լսել, որ այն մարդուն ում սպանում են, նրա հոգին մնում է երկրային կյանքում, անվերջ թափառում եմ  մինչև  իր սպանողը չի հատուցում...  Ի՞նչ կասեք


Դե դա ընդամենը ենթադրություն է  :Wink:  
Տեսք կարող է չունի, բայց խորություն ունի, չէ?  :Wink:  

հ.գ. Յոժիկա, մարդ ես սպանել, վախենում ես հատուցի?  :Blush:   :Tongue: 
Չեմ կարող ասել, ճիշտ է, թե ոչ: Ծանոթ չեմ այդպիսի դեպքերի հետ :Xeloq: :

----------


## ihusik

Ամեն ինչ իմաստ ունի այս կյանքում և ամեն մի պատճառին հետևում է նրա հետևանքը ու երբ մի մարդ է ծնվում՝ ճակատագրով գալիս է կյանք՝ նրան տրված է լինում նաև որոշակի ապրելու սահման՝ իր կատարածի փոխհատուցումը ստանալու՝ ներդաշնակելու, լավն ու վատը հասկանալու՝ կյանքի դասը սովորելու և այդպես առաջ գնալու։ Անցյալի ճակատագիրն կրելու հետ մեկ տեղ ամեն ոք ունի ազատ անխախտ կամք, որով գործում է ներկայում, ընտրություն կատարում, որն էլ կանխորոշում է նրա ապագա ճակատագրի ընթացքը։ Ենթադրենք ինչ-որ մեկը ճակատագրով սահմանված պետք է ապրի 75 տարի ու 75 տարեկանում իր բնական մահով հեռանա այս կյանքից. դա նշանակում է, որ նրա ճակատագիրն նրան այդքան տարով կապել է կյանքին, որ նա կատարի իր գործն այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտում՝ սպառի այն էներգետիկ կապվածության բեռը, որ տրվել է նրան այս մարմնավորման համար, որն հենց ինքն է վաստակել ու հետևանքն է իր գործած արարքների, զգացմունքների ու ամենակարևորը՝ մտքերի, և միայն այս կյանքի համար նախատեսված այդ բեռը սպառելուց հետո նրան այլևս կապող ոչինչ չկա այս պահին և նա պետք է իր բնական մահով հեռանա կյանքից՝ թողնելով իր մաշված արդեն հագուստը՝ մարմինը ֆիզիկական։ Բայց ահա այդ մարդը՝ հասնելով օրինակ 45 տարեկանին ու կանգնելով մի մեծ կյանքի խնդրի առջև, փորձում է հեռանալ այդ խնդրից և ինքնասպանության ճանապարհով. ի՞նչ է կատարվում.

ինքնասպանություն կատարող անձի հոգում դեռ մնում է այն ճակատագրի ձգողականության ուժը, որը նրան կապում է կյանքին ու չսպառվելով դա հոգուն չի թողնում, որպեսզի նա հեռանա բոլոր այն հոգիների նման, որոնք հեռանում են իրենց բնական մահով այն նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտները, որտեղից հետո վերադառնում են նոր ծնունդի։ Եվ չկարողանալով հեռանալ երկրի ձգողականությունից մնում է նրա ցածրագույն ոլորտներում՝ մինչ կսպառվի այդ ձգողականությունը ու նաև այն երկրային տարիքը, որ սահմանված էր դրա համար։ Երկրային ոլորտներին մոտ գտնվելը հոգու համար շատ անցանկալի է իր ցածրագույն տատանումների ու նաև բազում վտանգների պատճառով (հոգեկանչության, ետ երկիր վերադառնալու ցանկության, ցածրագույն կրքերին տրվելու ու բավարարելու և դրանց անհնարինության, քանզի չկա արդեն ֆիզիկական մարմինը...) Այս ոլորտում հայտնված հոգին նմանվում է այն անեկդոտի հոգուն, որը կյանքում շատ էր սիրում ծխախոտ ու երբ հայտնվում է այն աշխարհում նրան ասում են, որ նա դժողք է ընկել, իսկ նա չի հասկանում թե ինչու՞ են այդպես ասում քանզի տեսնում է առատ ծխախոտ կա, միայն հետո է հասկանում, որ այնտեղ բոլորովին կրակ չկա ու հոգին տանջվում է ուժգին ցանկության ու այն բավարարել չկարողանալու միջև։ Կարելի է ասել նաև ինքնասպան հոգիների նաև անպաշտպան լինելու մասին այդ ցածրագույն ոլորտներում - ամեն ոլորտում ապրում են համապատասխան այդ ոլորտի էակներ։

Ինքնասպանությունը բոլորովին այլ է և չի կարելի համեմատել բնական մահով մահացած կամ աղետներից զոհված մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սպառել են իրենց հատկացված ժամանակն ըստ իրենց համապատասխան ճակատագրի և դրա համար է, որ բոլոր կրոնները դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը ու նախ և առաջ ելնելով հենց այդ քայլին դիմող հոգուն լավ կամ վատ լինելու նկատառումներից։

Վերևի գրառումս արել էի «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնի «Ինքնասպանություն» թեմայում, բայց կարծում եմ շատ բաներ է ասում նաև այս թեմայի հետ կապված - անհրաժեշտ է զուգահեռներ անցկացնել և ուշադիր լինել պարզապես խոհելով այդ մասին և նաև ավելացնեմ այստեղ, որ ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռանալուց՝ այսպես ասած մահանալուց, հետո հոգին ուղևորվում է իր հոգու թրթիռներին համապատասխանող ոլորտը և գնում է այնտեղ երկրի վրա իր կուտակած պաշարով, որը սպառելուց հետո անհարժեշտություն է առաջանում, որպեսզի հոգին կրկին մարմնավորվի ու հավաքի մեղվի նման իր նեկտարը. ու հոգին սլանում է նոր դեպի մարմնավորում՝ ծնվելով այն ընտանիքում, որին կապված է ինքն իր իսկ ստեղծած ճակատագրով - Հավերժի ճամփորդներ ենք չէ՞։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ամեն ինչ իմաստ ունի այս կյանքում և ամեն մի պատճառին հետևում է նրա հետևանքը ու երբ մի մարդ է ծնվում՝ ճակատագրով գալիս է կյանք՝ նրան տրված է լինում նաև որոշակի ապրելու սահման՝ իր կատարածի փոխհատուցումը ստանալու՝ ներդաշնակելու, լավն ու վատը հասկանալու՝ կյանքի դասը սովորելու և այդպես առաջ գնալու։ Անցյալի ճակատագիրն կրելու հետ մեկ տեղ ամեն ոք ունի ազատ անխախտ կամք, որով գործում է ներկայում, ընտրություն կատարում, որն էլ կանխորոշում է նրա ապագա ճակատագրի ընթացքը։ Ենթադրենք ինչ-որ մեկը ճակատագրով սահմանված պետք է ապրի 75 տարի ու 75 տարեկանում իր բնական մահով հեռանա այս կյանքից. դա նշանակում է, որ նրա ճակատագիրն նրան այդքան տարով կապել է կյանքին, որ նա կատարի իր գործն այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտում՝ սպառի այն էներգետիկ կապվածության բեռը, որ տրվել է նրան այս մարմնավորման համար, որն հենց ինքն է վաստակել ու հետևանքն է իր գործած արարքների, զգացմունքների ու ամենակարևորը՝ մտքերի, և միայն այս կյանքի համար նախատեսված այդ բեռը սպառելուց հետո նրան այլևս կապող ոչինչ չկա այս պահին և նա պետք է իր բնական մահով հեռանա կյանքից՝ թողնելով իր մաշված արդեն հագուստը՝ մարմինը ֆիզիկական։ Բայց ահա այդ մարդը՝ հասնելով օրինակ 45 տարեկանին ու կանգնելով մի մեծ կյանքի խնդրի առջև, փորձում է հեռանալ այդ խնդրից և ինքնասպանության ճանապարհով. ի՞նչ է կատարվում.
> 
> ինքնասպանություն կատարող անձի հոգում դեռ մնում է այն ճակատագրի ձգողականության ուժը, որը նրան կապում է կյանքին ու չսպառվելով դա հոգուն չի թողնում, որպեսզի նա հեռանա բոլոր այն հոգիների նման, որոնք հեռանում են իրենց բնական մահով այն նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտները, որտեղից հետո վերադառնում են նոր ծնունդի։ Եվ չկարողանալով հեռանալ երկրի ձգողականությունից մնում է նրա ցածրագույն ոլորտներում՝ մինչ կսպառվի այդ ձգողականությունը ու նաև այն երկրային տարիքը, որ սահմանված էր դրա համար։ Երկրային ոլորտներին մոտ գտնվելը հոգու համար շատ անցանկալի է իր ցածրագույն տատանումների ու նաև բազում վտանգների պատճառով (հոգեկանչության, ետ երկիր վերադառնալու ցանկության, ցածրագույն կրքերին տրվելու ու բավարարելու և դրանց անհնարինության, քանզի չկա արդեն ֆիզիկական մարմինը...) Այս ոլորտում հայտնված հոգին նմանվում է այն անեկդոտի հոգուն, որը կյանքում շատ էր սիրում ծխախոտ ու երբ հայտնվում է այն աշխարհում նրան ասում են, որ նա դժողք է ընկել, իսկ նա չի հասկանում թե ինչու՞ են այդպես ասում քանզի տեսնում է առատ ծխախոտ կա, միայն հետո է հասկանում, որ այնտեղ բոլորովին կրակ չկա ու հոգին տանջվում է ուժգին ցանկության ու այն բավարարել չկարողանալու միջև։ Կարելի է ասել նաև ինքնասպան հոգիների նաև անպաշտպան լինելու մասին այդ ցածրագույն ոլորտներում - ամեն ոլորտում ապրում են համապատասխան այդ ոլորտի էակներ։
> 
> Ինքնասպանությունը բոլորովին այլ է և չի կարելի համեմատել բնական մահով մահացած կամ աղետներից զոհված մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սպառել են իրենց հատկացված ժամանակն ըստ իրենց համապատասխան ճակատագրի և դրա համար է, որ բոլոր կրոնները դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը ու նախ և առաջ ելնելով հենց այդ քայլին դիմող հոգուն լավ կամ վատ լինելու նկատառումներից։
> 
> Վերևի գրառումս արել էի «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնի «Ինքնասպանություն» թեմայում, բայց կարծում եմ շատ բաներ է ասում նաև այս թեմայի հետ կապված - անհրաժեշտ է զուգահեռներ անցկացնել և ուշադիր լինել պարզապես խոհելով այդ մասին և նաև ավելացնեմ այստեղ, որ ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռանալուց՝ այսպես ասած մահանալուց, հետո հոգին ուղևորվում է իր հոգու թրթիռներին համապատասխանող ոլորտը և գնում է այնտեղ երկրի վրա իր կուտակած պաշարով, որը սպառելուց հետո անհարժեշտություն է առաջանում, որպեսզի հոգին կրկին մարմնավորվի ու հավաքի մեղվի նման իր նեկտարը. ու հոգին սլանում է նոր դեպի մարմնավորում՝ ծնվելով այն ընտանիքում, որին կապված է ինքն իր իսկ ստեղծած ճակատագրով - Հավերժի ճամփորդներ ենք չէ՞։



Ապրես Հուսիկ, ահագին ինֆորմացիա էր, ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում :Blush: 






> հ.գ. Յոժիկա, մարդ ես սպանել, վախենում ես հատուցի?


 :Scare: ,  ես ճանճ էլ չեմ սպանի, ուր մնաց մարդ ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ամեն ինչ իմաստ ունի այս կյանքում և ամեն մի պատճառին հետևում է նրա հետևանքը ու երբ մի մարդ է ծնվում՝ ճակատագրով գալիս է կյանք՝ նրան տրված է լինում նաև որոշակի ապրելու սահման՝ իր կատարածի փոխհատուցումը ստանալու՝ ներդաշնակելու, լավն ու վատը հասկանալու՝ կյանքի դասը սովորելու և այդպես առաջ գնալու։ Անցյալի ճակատագիրն կրելու հետ մեկ տեղ ամեն ոք ունի ազատ անխախտ կամք, որով գործում է ներկայում, ընտրություն կատարում, որն էլ կանխորոշում է նրա ապագա ճակատագրի ընթացքը։ Ենթադրենք ինչ-որ մեկը ճակատագրով սահմանված պետք է ապրի 75 տարի ու 75 տարեկանում իր բնական մահով հեռանա այս կյանքից. դա նշանակում է, որ նրա ճակատագիրն նրան այդքան տարով կապել է կյանքին, որ նա կատարի իր գործն այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտում՝ սպառի այն էներգետիկ կապվածության բեռը, որ տրվել է նրան այս մարմնավորման համար, որն հենց ինքն է վաստակել ու հետևանքն է իր գործած արարքների, զգացմունքների ու ամենակարևորը՝ մտքերի, և միայն այս կյանքի համար նախատեսված այդ բեռը սպառելուց հետո նրան այլևս կապող ոչինչ չկա այս պահին և նա պետք է իր բնական մահով հեռանա կյանքից՝ թողնելով իր մաշված արդեն հագուստը՝ մարմինը ֆիզիկական։ Բայց ահա այդ մարդը՝ հասնելով օրինակ 45 տարեկանին ու կանգնելով մի մեծ կյանքի խնդրի առջև, փորձում է հեռանալ այդ խնդրից և ինքնասպանության ճանապարհով. ի՞նչ է կատարվում.
> 
> ինքնասպանություն կատարող անձի հոգում դեռ մնում է այն ճակատագրի ձգողականության ուժը, որը նրան կապում է կյանքին ու չսպառվելով դա հոգուն չի թողնում, որպեսզի նա հեռանա բոլոր այն հոգիների նման, որոնք հեռանում են իրենց բնական մահով այն նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտները, որտեղից հետո վերադառնում են նոր ծնունդի։ Եվ չկարողանալով հեռանալ երկրի ձգողականությունից մնում է նրա ցածրագույն ոլորտներում՝ մինչ կսպառվի այդ ձգողականությունը ու նաև այն երկրային տարիքը, որ սահմանված էր դրա համար։ Երկրային ոլորտներին մոտ գտնվելը հոգու համար շատ անցանկալի է իր ցածրագույն տատանումների ու նաև բազում վտանգների պատճառով (հոգեկանչության, ետ երկիր վերադառնալու ցանկության, ցածրագույն կրքերին տրվելու ու բավարարելու և դրանց անհնարինության, քանզի չկա արդեն ֆիզիկական մարմինը...) Այս ոլորտում հայտնված հոգին նմանվում է այն անեկդոտի հոգուն, որը կյանքում շատ էր սիրում ծխախոտ ու երբ հայտնվում է այն աշխարհում նրան ասում են, որ նա դժողք է ընկել, իսկ նա չի հասկանում թե ինչու՞ են այդպես ասում քանզի տեսնում է առատ ծխախոտ կա, միայն հետո է հասկանում, որ այնտեղ բոլորովին կրակ չկա ու հոգին տանջվում է ուժգին ցանկության ու այն բավարարել չկարողանալու միջև։ Կարելի է ասել նաև ինքնասպան հոգիների նաև անպաշտպան լինելու մասին այդ ցածրագույն ոլորտներում - ամեն ոլորտում ապրում են համապատասխան այդ ոլորտի էակներ։
> 
> Ինքնասպանությունը բոլորովին այլ է և չի կարելի համեմատել բնական մահով մահացած կամ աղետներից զոհված մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սպառել են իրենց հատկացված ժամանակն ըստ իրենց համապատասխան ճակատագրի և դրա համար է, որ բոլոր կրոնները դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը ու նախ և առաջ ելնելով հենց այդ քայլին դիմող հոգուն լավ կամ վատ լինելու նկատառումներից։
> 
> Վերևի գրառումս արել էի «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնի «Ինքնասպանություն» թեմայում, բայց կարծում եմ շատ բաներ է ասում նաև այս թեմայի հետ կապված - անհրաժեշտ է զուգահեռներ անցկացնել և ուշադիր լինել պարզապես խոհելով այդ մասին և նաև ավելացնեմ այստեղ, որ ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռանալուց՝ այսպես ասած մահանալուց, հետո հոգին ուղևորվում է իր հոգու թրթիռներին համապատասխանող ոլորտը և գնում է այնտեղ երկրի վրա իր կուտակած պաշարով, որը սպառելուց հետո անհարժեշտություն է առաջանում, որպեսզի հոգին կրկին մարմնավորվի ու հավաքի մեղվի նման իր նեկտարը. ու հոգին սլանում է նոր դեպի մարմնավորում՝ ծնվելով այն ընտանիքում, որին կապված է ինքն իր իսկ ստեղծած ճակատագրով - Հավերժի ճամփորդներ ենք չէ՞։


Շատ գեղեցիկ էր...  :Love:  Ու հետաքրքիր...

Բայց ոչինչիով չեն կարող հիմնավորվել, ուղղակի ենթադրություններ են, ինչպես նաև մյուս բոլոր կրոնափիլիսոփայական ուղղությունների գաղափարախոսությունը: 
Կարող է այդպես է, կարող է` ոչ: 
Բայց շատ գեղեիկ է գրված  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճակատագիր չկա: Կա նորին մեծություն Պատահականությունը:

----------


## Terminator

> Այդ դժոխքի պահը ընդհանրապես սպանեց   
> Բայց ինչ իմացան, որ դժոխքը գետնի տակ է 
> Ամեն ինչ չի կարելի էլի տենց անմիջականորեն ընդունել, դրախտն ու դժոխքը ընդամենը մետաֆորաներ են, պարզեցված, կոնկրետացված մոդելներ, որ բոլորին, նույնիսկ ոզնիներին հասկանալի լինի


Իրոք, որ այդ պատմությունը «սպանիչ» էր: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  
Դե, Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, Դժոխքը գետնի տակ է… արմեերեն նշանակում է Գեհոն, կամ Գեհեն՝ Դա մի վայր էր Հին Հրեաստանում, որտեղ այրում թին մեռած մարդու մարմինները: :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Հարց 1. ուր են գնում կենդնիների հոգիները? Դրախտ թե դժոխք;
> Մենակ թե չսկսեք էլի խեղդել կրոնական որև դոգմատիկ արտահայտությամբ, ես իսկզբանե չեմ ընդունում այն, ինչ ապացուցված չէ կամ հիմնվավորված չէ, մեկ այլ անձի խոսքերից է վերցված և այլն...
> Հարց 2; Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչ վիճակով է հոգին գնում դրախտ, կամ դժոխք? Օրինակ, եթե երեխա է մահանում, նրա հոգին երեխայի տեսքով է գնում այն աշխարհ?
> Հարց 3; Որտեղ են հավաքվում հոգիները? /չէ որ միայն որոշ կրոններ են ընդունում րեինկարնացիան, բա մնացածը? /


ՀԱՐՑ 1. Միանշանակ՝ Դրախտ, որտեղ գիշատիչ գազանները ալևս չեն լինի այդպիսի և չեն ուտի միս ու կապրեն բոլոր գազանները իրար հետ հաշտ ու համերաշխ:
ՀԱՐՑ 2.  Հոգին անձև է ու անտեսանելի:
ՀԱՐՑ 3. Այս հարցին միանշանակ չի կարելի պատասխանել… Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, Քրիստոսը, իր մեռնելուց՝ խաչվելուց հետո, մինչև հարություն առնելը, գնաց Դժոխք՝ քարոզելու այնտեղ գտնվողներին՝ Աստծու Խոսքը, իսկ Հայտնության գրքում ասվում է, որ բոլոր մահացածները (Հիսուսի 2-րդ գալստից հետո), պետք է հարություն առնեն և կանգնեն Աստծու առջև՝ Ահեղ Դատաստանի օրը: 




> Գնում են քավարան


Քավարանը ուրիշ բան է նշանակում, դա մեղքերի թողության վայր է, որտեղ կարելի է մեղքերը քավել ու գնալ Դրախտ:




> Իսկ ինձ շա՜տ մեկ այլ ուրիշ հարց է հուզում: Շատ եմ կարդացել, տեսել/հեռուստացույցով՝թեկուզ ֆիլմերի ենթատեքստերում, լսել, որ այն մարդուն ում սպանում են, նրա հոգին մնում է երկրային կյանքում, անվերջ թափառում եմ մինչև իր սպանողը չի հատուցում... Ի՞նչ կասեք


Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, այդպիսի բան չկա, բայց ըստ Տիբեթյան ու Հնդկական ավանդազրույցների, այդպիսի բաներ լինում են և այդ կինոների սյուժեն վերցված են դրանցից:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, այդպիսի բան չկա, բայց ըստ Տիբեթյան ու Հնդկական ավանդազրույցների, այդպիսի բաներ լինում են և այդ կինոների սյուժեն վերցված են դրանցից:


Դու Իհուսիկի գրածը կարդացել ե՞ս, Աստվածաշնչում շատ բաների մասին գրված չէ, կամ թաքցված է կամ արդեն իսկ ջնջված է :  :Smile: 

Չգիտեմ դժողքը որտեղ է, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, բայց մուտքը դեպի մեռյալ թագավորություն, Տիբեթի Կայլաս լեռան ստորոտին է թաքցված   :Jpit:  Ավանդազրույց չէ, էկսպեդիցիանների արդյունք է : Իսկ հնդկական ավանդազրույցները ինձ այնքնան էլ չեն հետաքրքրում :  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞


*Կյանք*, ժողովու՛րդ, հարյուր տոկոս... :Hands Up: 
Երեկ գնացել եմ էն աշխարհ, հետ եմ եկել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Լուրջ եմ ասում... :Cool:

----------

VisTolog (21.03.2010)

----------


## Terminator

> Դու Իհուսիկի գրածը կարդացել ե՞ս, Աստվածաշնչում շատ բաների մասին գրված չէ, կամ թաքցված է կամ արդեն իսկ ջնջված է :


Հա կարդացել եմ, հետաքրքիր էր բացատրել թեմայի երևույթը: Ըստ Լ. Դա Վինչիի և նրա նման կարծողների,Աստվածաշունչըլռիվ չէ, պակասում են մի քանի գրքեր, դրա համար էլ, Աստվածաշունչը, ըստ նրա, թերի է, այստեղից էլ, սնկի նման աճող աղանդները, որոնք սխալ են մեկնաբանում այն:




> Չգիտեմ դժողքը որտեղ է, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, բայց մուտքը դեպի մեռյալ թագավորություն, Տիբեթի Կայլաս լեռան ստորոտին է թաքցված   Ավանդազրույց չէ, էկսպեդիցիանների արդյունք է : Իսկ հնդկական ավանդազրույցները ինձ այնքնան էլ չեն հետաքրքրում


Դե, ավելի ճիշտ ուսմունքը, այլ ոչ թէ ավանդազրույցը, տենց էլ ասում է… Իհուսիկը որտեղից է վերցրել այդ պատմությունը, բայց այն նման է Սիբեթյան ու Հնդկական ուսմունքներին, նրանք էլ են դրա մասին ասում… Չեմ լսել այդ էկսպեդիցիանների մասին, բայց գիտեմ, որ Տիբեթյան լեռներում կա մի գաղտնի քաղաք,  որտեղ, գրեթե ոչ մեկը չի կարող ընկնել,բացի մի օդաչույից, իսկ ուսմունքի և օդաչուի պատմածի համաձայն, այդտեղ մարդիկ չեն մեռնում և այդտեղի մարդիկ պահպանում են կյանքը…




> …որ ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռանալուց՝ այսպես ասած մահանալուց, հետո հոգին ուղևորվում է իր հոգու թրթիռներին համապատասխանող ոլորտը և գնում է այնտեղ երկրի վրա իր կուտակած պաշարով, որը սպառելուց հետո անհարժեշտություն է առաջանում, որպեսզի հոգին կրկին մարմնավորվի ու հավաքի մեղվի նման իր նեկտարը. ու հոգին սլանում է նոր դեպի մարմնավորում՝ ծնվելով այն ընտանիքում, որին կապված է ինքն իր իսկ ստեղծած ճակատագրով - Հավերժի ճամփորդներ ենք չէ՞։


Կասես, թէ այդ ամենը դու որտեղից գիտես և լսել ես, շատ հետաքրքիր է :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

Մի գրքից չէ, որ վերցրել ու գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, այլ այն ձևավորվել է մի շարք հեղինակների գրքերն ուսումնասիրելուց - հետաքրքրվողներին, իսկ ավելի շուտ նրանց՝ ովքեր ուզում են այդ մասին շատ բան իմանալ, խորհուրդ կտաի կարդալ Շամբալայի Մեծ Սպիտակ Եղբայրներից ոմանց գրած նամակները՝ ուղղված Թեոսոֆիայի (Թեոսոֆիա = Աստվածային Իմաստնություն կամ Գիտելիք) այն ժամանակ նոր կազմավորվող միության անդմաներին, որոնցում Կյանքի բազում ոլորտների մասին է խոսվում և բացատրվում Հոգևոր շատ խնդիրների հետ կապված հարցեր - Գիրքը կոչվում է «Письма Махатм»  կամ «Чаша Востока»։ Այս ու նմանատիպ թեմաներով հետաքրքրվողների համար անչափ հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցանող է նաև Анни Безант «Древняя Мыдрость» գիրքը։

Այնպես որ, եթե ուզում եք իրոք իմանալ, ապա ձեռք բերեք և կարդացեք. 
*«Письма Махатм»  կամ «Чаша Востока»
Безант Анни  «Древняя Мыдрость»*

http://www.roerich.com/catalog.htm

----------


## Terminator

> Մի գրքից չէ, որ վերցրել ու գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, այլ այն ձևավորվել է մի շարք հեղինակների գրքերն ուսումնասիրելուց - հետաքրքրվողներին, իսկ ավելի շուտ նրանց՝ ովքեր ուզում են այդ մասին շատ բան իմանալ, խորհուրդ կտաի կարդալ Շամբալայի Մեծ Սպիտակ Եղբայրներից ոմանց գրած նամակները՝ ուղղված Թեոսոֆիայի (Թեոսոֆիա = Աստվածային Իմաստնություն կամ Գիտելիք) այն ժամանակ նոր կազմավորվող միության անդմաներին, որոնցում Կյանքի բազում ոլորտների մասին է խոսվում և բացատրվում Հոգևոր շատ խնդիրների հետ կապված հարցեր - Գիրքը կոչվում է «Письма Махатм»  կամ «Чаша Востока»։ Այս ու նմանատիպ թեմաներով հետաքրքրվողների համար անչափ հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցանող է նաև Анни Безант «Древняя Мыдрость» գիրքը։
> 
> Այնպես որ, եթե ուզում եք իրոք իմանալ, ապա ձեռք բերեք և կարդացեք. 
> *«Письма Махатм»  կամ «Чаша Востока»
> Безант Анни  «Древняя Мыдрость»*
> 
> http://www.roerich.com/catalog.htm


Հետաքրքիր է, անպայման կկարդամ, մերսի… Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ քո գրածների մեջ կա նաև Բուդայական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքից շատ նման արտահայտություններ, դրա համար հարցրեցի… Եթե դժվար չի, կհիշեցնես :Xeloq:  :Think: , թէ որտեղ է գտնվում Շամբալան, մոռացել եմ: :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե, ավելի ճիշտ ուսմունքը, այլ ոչ թէ ավանդազրույցը, տենց էլ ասում է… Իհուսիկը որտեղից է վերցրել այդ պատմությունը, բայց այն նման է Սիբեթյան ու Հնդկական ուսմունքներին, նրանք էլ են դրա մասին ասում… Չեմ լսել այդ էկսպեդիցիանների մասին, բայց գիտեմ, որ *Տիբեթյան լեռներում կա մի գաղտնի քաղաք*,  որտեղ, գրեթե ոչ մեկը չի կարող ընկնել,բացի մի օդաչույից, իսկ ուսմունքի և օդաչուի պատմածի համաձայն, այդտեղ մարդիկ չեն մեռնում և այդտեղի մարդիկ պահպանում են կյանքը…


Ահա, "Город умерших богов" , բայց այդ քաղաք,  ոչ մեկ չի մտնում, նախ լամաները չեն թողնում, մյուս պատճառն վախն է, քանի որ ով գնացել է հետազոտություն կատարելու, հասել է  Կայլաս լեռան ստորոտ , անհետ կորել է : Լամաները նաև ասում են, որ այդ մեռյալ թագավորության մուտքը  կորած ատլանտիդայի 2 մետրանոց հսկաներն են պահպանում :  :Blush:   Ես հիմքեր ունեմ հավատալու, բայց չեմ ասի, քանի որ Ուլուն ասեց մի քանի գրառում վերև, որ ինձ գժի տեղ կդնեն , ավելի լավ է գաղտնիքը մնա  ::}:  : Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, նաև այդպիսի գիրք կա 6 հատորանոց "Город умерших богов"  Էռնեստ Մուլդաշեվն է հեղինակը, նույն էկսպեդիցիաների ղեկավարը  :Smile:  : Եթե չլինեին լամաները շաաատ գաղտնիքներ արդեն բացահայտված կլինեին  :Blush:

----------


## Norton

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞


Դժոխք :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

> Հետաքրքիր է, անպայման կկարդամ, մերսի… Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ քո գրածների մեջ կա նաև Բուդայական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքից շատ նման արտահայտություններ, դրա համար հարցրեցի… Եթե դժվար չի, կհիշեցնես, թէ որտեղ է գտնվում Շամբալան, մոռացել եմ:


Շամբալան վայր է Երկրի վրա, Հիմալայներում, որտեղ ապրում են այն Մեծ Հոգիները՝ մարդկության բոլոր ժամանակների Լուսավոր Հոգիներն ու Ուսուցիչները՝ անկախ այն կարճմիտ մարդկանց պատկերացումների՝ թե ու Ուսուցիչն է մեծ կամ լավը։ Եվ միայն նրանք կարող են այնտեղ մուտք գործել՝ ում կթողնեն, ում կկանչեն Նրանք, քանի որ մուտքը հետաքրքրվողների համար չէ, այլ նրանց՝ ովքեր հասել են որոշակի Հոգևոր զարգացման և միայն նոր այդ դեպքում իրավունք կարող են ստանալ մուտք գործել այնտեղ և դրա համար են երբեմն նաև ասում, որ Շամբալայի մուտքը քո իսկ սրտում է։

Իմ գրվածքները մի կրոնի չի պատկանում, նրանց հիմքը կա ամեն կրոնում էլ, որովհետև վերցված է Թեոսոֆիայից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից, որից սնվել են բոլոր կրոնները, ինչպես ծառի ճյուղերն արմատներից, իսկ ես փոխանցում եմ այն ու այնքանով որքանով որ ինքս եմ հասկացել ու իմը դարձրել։

Հ.Գ. Կարծեմ արդեն շեղվում ենք բայց բուն թեմայից :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> լամաները




Լամա՞  :Think:

----------

VisTolog (21.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լամա՞


Սամ, էս կատակ էր, թե՞ իրոք հարցնում ես  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, էս կատակ էր, թե՞ իրոք հարցնում ես


Չէ Լուրջ էտ Լամաների հե՞տ ես  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէ Լուրջ էտ Լամաների հե՞տ ես


ՉԷ, Սամ ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

> ՉԷ, Սամ ջան


Բա՞  :Sad:

----------


## Terminator

> Շամբալան վայր է Երկրի վրա, Հիմալայներում, որտեղ ապրում են այն Մեծ Հոգիները՝ մարդկության բոլոր ժամանակների Լուսավոր Հոգիներն ու Ուսուցիչները՝ անկախ այն կարճմիտ մարդկանց պատկերացումների՝ թե ու Ուսուցիչն է մեծ կամ լավը։ Եվ միայն նրանք կարող են այնտեղ մուտք գործել՝ ում կթողնեն, ում կկանչեն Նրանք, քանի որ մուտքը հետաքրքրվողների համար չէ, այլ նրանց՝ ովքեր հասել են որոշակի Հոգևոր զարգացման և միայն նոր այդ դեպքում իրավունք կարող են ստանալ մուտք գործել այնտեղ և դրա համար են երբեմն նաև ասում, որ Շամբալայի մուտքը քո իսկ սրտում է։
> 
> Իմ գրվածքները մի կրոնի չի պատկանում, նրանց հիմքը կա ամեն կրոնում էլ, որովհետև վերցված է Թեոսոֆիայից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից, որից սնվել են բոլոր կրոնները, ինչպես ծառի ճյուղերն արմատներից, իսկ ես փոխանցում եմ այն ու այնքանով որքանով որ ինքս եմ հասկացել ու իմը դարձրել։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարծեմ արդեն շեղվում ենք բայց բուն թեմայից


Չէ, թեմայից չենք շեղվում: Գիտեյի այդ քաղաքի մասին, ուղղակի տեղն էի մոռացել, ի դեպ, ինչքան գիտեմ,դա այն վայրն է, որտեղ կարող է հայտնվել կատարյալ դարձած ՝ Նիրվանայի վիչակի հասած մարդը:

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, կարող ես ասել, լավ չեմ հիշում, դա այն քաղաքն է, որտեղ մարդիկ չեն մեռնում, և այդտեղ են գտնվում կյանքի պահապանները, որը շատ խիստ պահպանվում է, գաղտնի ձևով, եթե հա, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ այդ քաղաքը հասարակ մահկանացուններից մտել և դուրս է միայն մի օդաչու: :Smile: 




> Ահա, "Город умерших богов" , բայց այդ քաղաք, ոչ մեկ չի մտնում, նախ լամաները չեն թողնում, մյուս պատճառն վախն է, քանի որ ով գնացել է հետազոտություն կատարելու, հասել է Կայլաս լեռան ստորոտ , անհետ կորել է : Լամաները նաև ասում են, որ այդ մեռյալ թագավորության մուտքը կորած ատլանտիդայի 2 մետրանոց հսկաներն են պահպանում : Ես հիմքեր ունեմ հավատալու, բայց չեմ ասի, քանի որ Ուլուն ասեց մի քանի գրառում վերև, որ ինձ գժի տեղ կդնեն , ավելի լավ է գաղտնիքը մնա : Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, նաև այդպիսի գիրք կա 6 հատորանոց "Город умерших богов" Էռնեստ Մուլդաշեվն է հեղինակը, նույն էկսպեդիցիաների ղեկավարը  : Եթե չլինեին լամաները շաաատ գաղտնիքներ արդեն բացահայտված կլինեին


Չէ, չեմ լսել այդպիսի և հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդամ այդ գիրքը, համ թլ ասեմ, որ իմ ասած քաղաքում ապրող մարդիկ Ատլանտիդայից մինչև մեր օրերը հասած մարդիկ են ապրում, հավանաբար մենք նույն քաղաքի մասին ենք խոսում, ուղղակի ես 2 մետրանոց հսկաների մասին չեմ լսել…

ՀԳ. Այս թեման, կրկնվելով նորից ասեմ ու քո նշած երևույթները համարվում են Պարաանորմալ (ոչ նորմալ) երևույթներ, որոնցով զբաղվում թ գիտության մի ճյուղ և դրանց մասին լսելը, կարդալը ու խոսելը չի համարվում «գժական» բան :Smile:  :Wink: , ու մարդկանց էլ չեն տանում գժանոց :Smile: , եթե այդպես լիներ, ուրեմն այդ գիտությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականները հիմա գծանոցում կլինեյին և չէին կոչվի գիտնական :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , որոնք հետազոտում են ոչ նորմալ, արտասդովոր երևույթները :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բա՞


Հատուկ քո համար, Սամ
Լամա -ով անվանում են Տիբեթի հոգևոր ուսուցիչներին, բայց հիմնականում բոլոր մանախներին էլ հարգանքից ելնելով՝շեշտելու համար հոգևոր կատարելությունը ու վարպետությունը այդպես են անվանում, իսկ գլխավորին՝ հոգևոր ու քաղաքական դեմքին , Դալայ Լամա են անվանում   :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէ, չեմ լսել այդպիսի և հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդամ այդ գիրքը, համ թլ ասեմ, որ իմ ասած քաղաքում ապրող մարդիկ Ատլանտիդայից մինչև մեր օրերը հասած մարդիկ են ապրում, հավանաբար մենք նույն քաղաքի մասին ենք խոսում, ուղղակի ես* 2 մետրանոց* հսկաների մասին չեմ լսել…
> 
> ՀԳ. Այս թեման, կրկնվելով նորից ասեմ ու քո նշած երևույթները համարվում են Պարաանորմալ (ոչ նորմալ) երևույթներ, որոնցով զբաղվում թ գիտության մի ճյուղ և դրանց մասին *լսելը, կարդալը ու խոսելը չի համարվում «գժական» բան, ու մարդկանց էլ չեն տանում գժանոց,* եթե այդպես լիներ, ուրեմն այդ գիտությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականները հիմա գծանոցում կլինեյին և չէին կոչվի գիտնական, որոնք հետազոտում են ոչ նորմալ, արտասդովոր երևույթները


Դե ըստ տվյալների ատլանտիդայի բնիկները երկու մետր բոյ, սպիտակ մազեր, կապույտ աչքեր են ունեցել ու մեզանից երկարակեցիկ են եղել:  :Smile: 

Իսկ տեսնելը՞, թեկուզ երազում՝ռեալից ոչնչով չտարբերվող  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Terminator

> Դե ըստ տվյալների ատլանտիդայի բնիկները երկու մետր բոյ, սպիտակ մազեր, կապույտ աչքեր են ունեցել ու մեզանից երկարակեցիկ են եղել: 
> 
> Իսկ տեսնելը՞, թեկուզ երազում՝ռեալից ոչնչով չտարբերվող


Դե ատլանտները մինչև այժմ էլ ապրում են և պահպանում են կյանքը ու ըստ նրանց, գիտությունը այնքան է զարգանալու, որից էլ կործանվելու է(օրինակ, վերջերս գիտնականները ստեղծել են մի շատ վտանգավոր բան՝ արագացուցիչները) և երկրի վրա նորից գալու է հին՝ դինոզավրի ժամանակները  և նորից մարդկությունը կամանց-կամանց հասնելու է ներկա գիտական մակարդակին… ահա ատլանտիդայի քո ասած պարտկանց պարտականությունը՝ հսկել, որ կյանքը նորմալ ընթացքով ընթանա :Smile: 

Դե եթե մարդը իր տեսածը հիվանդագին չնդունի, հետևանքներ չառաջանան նրա մոտ և նա չսկսի 100 տոկոսով մարդկանց ապացուցել, որ դա ճիշտ է (նաև Հիսուսին են գժի ու խենթի տեղ դնում), ապա դա էլ է նորմալ երևույթ, հավատացողը թող հավատա, իսկ չհավատացողը՝ չհավատա, դա նրանց գործն է, համ էլ այդպիսի մարդու տեսածը, թեկուզ երազում, մի քանի անգամ (շատ գիտնականները հավատում են երազների մարգարեական լինելը, նաև որոշ ձևերով բացատրում, բայց դա լռիվ ուրիշ թեմա է), գիտնականներին շատ կհետաքրքրեն և կսկսեն նրա վրա փորձեր կատարել, համ էլ, կան գիտնականներ, որոնք գրի են առնում այդպիսի պատմություններ, ուսումնասիրելու համար, բայց շատերը նրանց ասածները լուրջ չեն ընդունում, որովհետև Պարաանորմալ երևույթները չի լինի 100 տոկոսով բացատրել, որևէ մի ձևով, եթե լիներ բացատրել, ապա չէր կոչվի Պարաանորմալ՝ անսովոր երևույթ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե ատլանտները մինչև այժմ էլ ապրում են և պահպանում են կյանքը ու ըստ նրանց, գիտությունը այնքան է զարգանալու, որից էլ կործանվելու է(օրինակ, վերջերս գիտնականները ստեղծել են մի շատ վտանգավոր բան՝ արագացուցիչները) և երկրի վրա նորից գալու է հին՝ դինոզավրի ժամանակները  և նորից մարդկությունը կամանց-կամանց հասնելու է ներկա գիտական մակարդակին… ահա ատլանտիդայի քո ասած պարտկանց պարտականությունը՝ հսկել, որ կյանքը նորմալ ընթացքով ընթանա


Գիտաֆանտաստիկա՜ , ուժս, լոգիկայից հեռուա՜   :Jpit:  //կներես. իհարկե  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Գիտաֆանտաստիկա՜ , ուժս, լոգիկայից հեռուա՜   //կներես. իհարկե


Դե դրան շատ դժվար է հավատալ, բաայց մի հաղորդում եմ տեսել, որտեղ դա բացատրվում է ու Ատլանտիդան էլ կործանվել է իր գիօտությունը բարձր զարգացման մակարդակին հասնելու համար և ժամանակակից  գիտությունն էլ, հասնում է այդ մակարդակին, և եթե հանկարծ իմ հիշատակած արագացուցիչների հետ մի բան պատահի, ապա իրոք այս քաղաքականությունը կկործանվի, դրա համար էլ, շատ գիտնականներ դեմ են եղել այդ արագացուցիչների միացմանը և հեռուստաալիքներով էլ շատ խոսվեց դրա մասին… և ահա այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ պետք է գան Ատլանտիդայի մարդիկ, որոնք պետք է փրկեն քաղաքակրթության բեկորները և նոր կյանքի սկիսբը դնեն:

ՀԳ. Եթե դա ճիշտ է, ապա դրանով կարելի է բացատրել այն, որ հնագույն ժամանակներում՝կործանված քաղաքակրթության բեկորների վրա, ստեղծվել էր ատոմային ու ջրածնային ռումբերը, որոնցից կործանվել էր Սոդոմ ու Գոմոր քաղաքները, իսկ վերջերս գիտնականները հայտնաբերել են, որ հնդկական  էպոսում հիշատակվում է ժամանակակաից ինքնաթիռները՝ հիմիկվա սարքերով հանդերձ :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Գիտաֆանտաստիկա՜ , ուժս, լոգիկայից հեռուա՜   //կներես. իհարկե


Դե դրան շատ դժվար է հավատալ, բաայց մի հաղորդում եմ տեսել, որտեղ դա բացատրվում է ու Ատլանտիդան էլ կործանվել է իր գիօտությունը բարձր զարգացման մակարդակին հասնելու համար և ժամանակակից  գիտությունն էլ, հասնում է այդ մակարդակին, և եթե հանկարծ իմ հիշատակած արագացուցիչների հետ մի բան պատահի, ապա իրոք այս քաղաքականությունը կկործանվի, դրա համար էլ, շատ գիտնականներ դեմ են եղել այդ արագացուցիչների միացմանը և հեռուստաալիքներով էլ շատ խոսվեց դրա մասին… և ահա այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ պետք է գան Ատլանտիդայի մարդիկ, որոնք պետք է փրկեն քաղաքակրթության բեկորները և նոր կյանքի սկիսբը դնեն:

ՀԳ. Եթե դա ճիշտ է, ապա դրանով կարելի է բացատրել այն, որ հնագույն ժամանակներում՝կործանված քաղաքակրթության բեկորների վրա, ստեղծվել էր ատոմային ու ջրածնային ռումբերը, որոնցից կործանվել էր Սոդոմ ու Գոմոր քաղաքները, իսկ վերջերս գիտնականները հայտնաբերել են, որ հնդկական  էպոսում հիշատակվում է ժամանակակաից ինքնաթիռները՝ հիմիկվա սարքերով հանդերձ :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե դրան շատ դժվար է հավատալ, բաայց մի հաղորդում եմ տեսել, որտեղ դա բացատրվում է ու Ատլանտիդան էլ կործանվել է իր գիօտությունը բարձր զարգացման մակարդակին հասնելու համար և ժամանակակից  գիտությունն էլ, հասնում է այդ մակարդակին, և եթե հանկարծ իմ հիշատակած արագացուցիչների հետ մի բան պատահի, ապա իրոք այս քաղաքականությունը կկործանվի, դրա համար էլ, շատ գիտնականներ դեմ են եղել այդ արագացուցիչների միացմանը և հեռուստաալիքներով էլ շատ խոսվեց դրա մասին… և ահա այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ պետք է գան Ատլանտիդայի մարդիկ, որոնք պետք է փրկեն քաղաքակրթության բեկորները և նոր կյանքի սկիսբը դնեն:
> 
> ՀԳ. Եթե դա ճիշտ է, ապա դրանով կարելի է բացատրել այն, որ հնագույն ժամանակներում՝կործանված քաղաքակրթության բեկորների վրա, ստեղծվել էր ատոմային ու ջրածնային ռումբերը, որոնցից կործանվել էր Սոդոմ ու Գոմոր քաղաքները, իսկ վերջերս գիտնականները հայտնաբերել են, որ հնդկական  էպոսում հիշատակվում է ժամանակակաից ինքնաթիռները՝ հիմիկվա սարքերով հանդերձ


Կապրենք կտեսնենք, իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Մահ...իսկ հետո՞» -ն է  :Smile: 


Հոլանդիայում հիվանդանոցներից մեկում մի մարդու են բերել, որը կոմայի մեջ է եղել :Բժիկները ոչինչ չեն կարողացել անել, սիրտը կանգնելուց է եղել. որոշ ժամանակ հետո հիվանդի ուղեղը մահացել է, էնցեֆալոգրամայով (հայերեն չգիտեմ )ուղեղի  աշխատանքը  ուղիղ գիծ է  ցույց տվել: Սրտի մերսումից հետո հիվանդը ուշքի է եկել : Ու հիվանդին փրկելու պահին բժիշկները  վզից ցեպը հանել են ու մի կողմ դրել, մի քանի շաբաթ հետո , հիվանդը  խնդրել է բժիշկներին իր ցեպը վերադարձնեն, բժիշկները չեն հիշել թե որտեղ են դրել, իսկ հիվանդը ճշտությամբ ասել է, թե որտեղ է, պատմելով որ տեսել է ու լսել է ամեն ինչ  , երբ իրան փրկելուց են եղել են ու եղել է իր մարմնի կողքին : Հիմա սա ի՞նչ է ապացուցում, որ մարդու գիտակցությունը մահից հետո՝թեկուզ և մահ մի քանի վարկյանով, պահպանվում է :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Դու Իհուսիկի գրածը կարդացել ե՞ս, Աստվածաշնչում շատ բաների մասին գրված չէ, կամ թաքցված է կամ արդեն իսկ ջնջված է :


e}|{uka  ջան  Աստվածաշնչում  կա  բոլոր  կարևոր  տեղեկությունները  պարզապես  այնտեղ  գրեթե  90%  մտքերը  մետաֆորաներ  են,  որպեսզի  հասկանալի  լինի  մարդկանց,  սակայն  մարդիկ  կարդալով  ուղիղ  են  հասկանում  այդ  բոլոր  մտքերը:
Մի  օրինակ  գրեմ  ընդհամենը  Աստվածաշունչը  սկսվումա  Ադամ  ու  Եվայով  և  մետաֆոր  նկարագրությամբ  բացատրվումա  թե  ինչպես  Աստված  ստեղծեց  աշխարհը:  Այդ  մասը  ինձ  թվումա  բոլորն  էլ  կարդացել  են,  սակայն  քչերը  գիտեն  իրական  պատմությունը:  Հիմա  ասածս  հնչեղ  կհնչի,  բայց  կանցնի  ժամանակ  ու   բոլորն  էլ  այդ  ինֆորմացիային՝  ճշմարտությանը,   հասու  կլինեն:
12  միլիարդ  տարի  առաջ  երկիր  մոլորակը  լավա  հիշեցնող  գունդ  էր և  դա  մեզ  համար  չեզոք  խաղադաշտի  նման  մի  բան  էր,  սակայն  տիեզերքը  շատ  ավելի  շատ  ժամանակից  կար,  եթե  կարելիյա  այդպես  անվանել,  ինչու եմ ժամանակագրության  մեջ  դնում  շեշտելով    «շատ  ավելի  շատ»    բառերը,  որովհետև  մենք  գծային  ժամանակի  մեջ  ենք  ապրում և  ունենք  քառաչափ  հասկացողություն  դժվար  կլինի  մեզ  հասկանալ  որ  կան  բաներ  որ  ոչ  սկիզբ  ունեն  ոչ  էլ  վերջ  դա  մեր  ֆիզիկայիցա  որ  ամեն  ինչը  ամպայման  պիտի  չափվի  և  ժամանակագրվի:
Մեր  գիտնակաները  սովորել  են  որ  ամեն  բան  պիտի  կապվի  իրար  հետ  չեն  կարող  դեռ  ընդունել  որ  կան  բաներ  որ  սկիզբ  չունեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  փնտրում  են  սկիզբը,  իսկ  այդպիսի  բան  չկա:
Մենք  նույնպես  անսկիզբ  և  անվերջ  ենք  պարզապես  էներգիայի  փոփոխությունա  տեղի  ունենում,  այդպիսի  էներգիայի  փոփոխություն  էլ  կարելիյա  համարել  տիեզերքը:
 Գիտես՝  եթե  մի  տեղ  մութա  և  դու ոչինչ  չես  տեսնում  ապա հետո  վառելով  լույսը  սկսում  էս  տեսնել  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  այդ  մութ  ժամանակ  այդտեղ  ոչինչ  գույություն  չուներ: 
Յոժիկ  ջան  ընենցա  ստացվում  որ  մի  միտք  գրում  եմ  հետո  դրանից  հետո  իր  տրամաբանական  շարունակությունը  պիտի  գրեմ  որ  պարզ  լինի,  դրա  համար  էլ  կարողա  մի  քիչ  երկար  լինի:
Չկարծես  թե  հենց  քեզ  եմ  ուղղում  այս  գրածս,  պարզապես  քո  հետ  մի  տեսակ  հարազատական  զգացում  ունեմ  դրա  համար  էլ  քո  գրածի  տակ  սկսեցի  մեջ  բերել  այս  տողերը:
Շարունակելով  ուզում  եմ  ասել  որ  տիեզերքը  պայթունից  չի  առաջացել  ինչպես  պնդում  են  մեր  շատ  սիրելի  գիտնակաները,  միայն  այն  փաստը  որ  հենց  նույն  գիտնակաների  կողմից  տարբեր  աստղերի  ու  տարբեր  մոլորակների  տալիս  են  տարբեր   ժամանակների  ծնունդ,  ասում  էն  սա  8  միլիարդ  տարեկան  է,  այն  միուսը,  նոր  է`  մոտ  3 միլիարդ  տարվա  ծնունդ  ունի,  հենց  այդ  փաստը  ժխտում  է  իրենց  առաջի  թեզը,  որ  իբր  ամեն  ինչ  առաջացել  է  մեկ  պայթյունից,  հակառակ  դեպքում  բոլորը  կլինեին  նույն  տարիքի:
Մի  խոսքով  մեր  մոլորակի  արարչությունը  կապված  էր  լույսից,  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվումա  «Աստված  լույսը  բաժանեց  խավարից» այսինքը  ինքը՝  երկիր  մոլորակը   կար  ըտեղ  պարզապես  Աստված  վառեց  այդ  լույսը,    որ  սկսենք  մեր  «փորձարկումները» և  մենք  բոլորս  այդ  ժամանակ  այդտեղ  ենք  եղել:
Որպեսզի  շատ  չերկարացնեմ  հիմա  չեմ  մանրացնի  թե  ջուրը  ոնց  բերվեց  այս  մոլորակ  հետո  գիտնակաները  և  կենսաբանները  կապացուցեն  որ  ջուրը  մեր  մոլորակի  ծնունդ  չի:
Հետո  հինգ  միլիարդ  եռեսունութ  միլիոն  տարի  առաջ  մի  անգամից,  մարժամանակ  սկսվեց  կյանքը  երկիր  մոլորակում,  դրա  համարա  որ  այսօր  կենսաբանները  ուր  նայում  ինչ-որ  ժամանակ    կյանք  չի  եղել,  հետո  անհասկանալի  ձևով մի  անգամից,  թվումա  թե  ոչ  մի  բանից  հայտնվումա կյանք,  դա  խոսումա  այն  մասին  որ  այստեղ  բերվելա,   առաքվելա  կյանքը:
Այս  ամենը   ընթացելա  ըստ  պլանի,  միլիարդավոր  տարիներ  նախապատրաստվելա  մեզ  համար:    
Հետո  60  միլիոն  տարի  առաջ  աստերոիդը  հարվածելա  երկիր  մոլորակին  որպեսզի  շարժվի  երկրի  կեղևը  ու  շարժվելով,    որոշ  ժամանակ  առաջացրելա  անկայունություն:
Հետո մեր  ժամանակից  100  հազար   տարի  առաջ  սկսվումա  արդեն  այն  ամենը  ինչը  մենք  անվանում  են  Ադամ  և  Եվա:  Այդ  ընթացքում   էվոլուցիայի  շնորհիվ    գոյությունա  ունեցել  17  տեսակի    արարածներ,    նրանք  բազմաճյուղ  են  եղել  և  ամեն  մեկը  ընթացելա  իր  ճանապարհով  և  եղելա  մարդու  նման  մի  տեսակ  չգիտեմ  հոմոսոփյոնս  կանվանեն  թե  պրիմատ   որոնք  նույն  պես  բազմաճյուղ  են  եղել:  
  Այդ  ընթացքում  կանգնեցվելա  բոլոր  տեսակները  իրենց  ճյուղերով  հանդերձ,  և  թողնվելա  միայն   այդ  մի  մարդանման  տեսակը,  որպեսզի    Աստծուց    իրենց  մեջ  դրվի   «սերմը»   (որը  մեր  ժամանակակից  տեսքնա, որը  բերվելա  մեզ  հայտնի   7 քույրեր  մոլորակից,  սակայն  մեր  գիտնակաները  դեռ  անհասանելի  են  այդ  մոլորակին,  որպեսզի  հայտնաբերեն  ճշգրիտ  մեզ  նման,  բայց  շատ  ավելի  զարգացած  մարդկանց)     «Հոգին»  և  գիտակցությունը  « ԴՆԿ»:    
Հենց  այդ  տեսակնա  մեզ  հայտնի  որպես  Ադամ  և  Եվա:  Որի  մասին  գրվածա  Սուրբ  գրքում:
Հիմա  տես  ինչ  ստացվեց  կենսաբանները  այդքան  որ  խոսում  են  էվոլուցիայի  մասին  ճիշտ  են  ասում,  ճիշտ  են  ասում  նաև  այն  մարդիք  ովքեր  Ադամին  համարում  են  Աստծու  ստեղծածը,  որովհետև  տիեզերական  հոգևոր  միջամտություն  եղավ  այդ  մարդանման   տեսակի  մեջ,  որոնք  մենք  ենք,  սակայն  այդ  միջամտությունը  շարունակվումա  մինչև  հիմա,  բայց  ի  տարբերություն  այն  ժամանակվա  Ադամների  և  Եվաների  մենք  դա  հիմա  չենք  տեսնում: 
Հետո  Սրանից  10 հազար  տարի  առաջ  նորից  աստերոիդը  հարվածեց  երկիր  մոլորակին  որը  մինչև  այսօր  գիտնակաները  չեն  ընդունում,  բայց  դրա  ուժգնությունը  այնքան  ուժեղ  չէր  ինչպես  60  միլիոն  տարի  առաջ:
Սակայն,  դարձիալ  փոփոխություն  արեց  երկրի  կեղևի  հետ,  նորից   որոշակի  չափով  հալվեցին  բևեռների  սառույցները  կարճ  ժամանակով  երկրի  մեծ  մասը  ծածկվեց  ջրով   և  երկիրը  շարժվելով  հեռացավ  իրարից  ստեղծելով  արդի  ժամանակակից  մայր  ցամաքները:   Այդ  ընթացքում  շատ  քիչ  մարդիկ  կենդանի  մնացին  ու  ամբողջությամբ  կորցրեցին իրար  հետ   հաղորդակցության  միջոցները  և  ամբողջ  իրենց  քաղաքակրթությունները:
  Այդ  ժամանակ  կորավ  ատլանտիդայի    լեմուրականների  քաղաքակրթությունը  որը  ունի  իր  հստակ  բացատրությունը  թե  ինչու  Աստված  այդպես  արեց,  միայն  ասեմ  որ  դրանից  հետո  մարդկանց  ԴՆԿ-ի  մեջ  որոշ  փոփոխություն  եղավ:  
Մեր  ժամանակակից  պատմությունը  սկսվումա  այդ  ջրհեղեղից  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվումա  Նոյի  ժամանակները:
Յոժիկ  ջան  հիմա  տես    Աստվածաշնչում  ընդհամենը   մի  քանի  տողով  նկարագրված  այդ  մետաֆորը  իրականում  ինչ  շատ  ավելի  ծավալուն  պատմությունա  որը  ես  նույն  պես  շատ  բաներ  չմանրամասնեցի  որպեսզի  մի  քիչ  կարճ  ստացվի:

Հ.Գ.  Ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այս  թեմայով  որևէ  մեկի  հետ  մտնել  բանավեճի  մեջ,  որովհետև պատկերացնում  եմ  թե  որոշ  մարդիկ  ինչ  ապսուրդ  կհամարեն  այս ամենը  ինչ  գրել  եմ,  սակայն  դա  ձեր  գործնա  ինչ  ուզում  եք  համարեք  ես  պարզապես  նկարագրեցի  այն  ճշմարտությունը  որը իրականում   տեղիյա  ունեցել:
Ձեզ  համար  միայն կթողնեմ  մի  ապացույց  շուտով  այդ  նշածս  ատլանտիդայի  քաղաքակրթությունից  կգտնեն  հուշարձաններ  Արիզոնա  նահանգում,  որը  կվերագրեն  հենց  ատլանտիդայի  լեմուրների  քաղաքակրթությանը,  ի  միջայլոց  իմ  ավատարի տաճարը  նույն  պես  այդ  քաղաքակրթությունիցա: Որը  կոչվումա  երիտասարդանալու  տաճար  ու  իր  անվանումը  համապատասխանումա  իրականությանը  այդտեղ  մարդիկ  երիտասարդացել  են  բալանսավորել  են  իրենց  բոլոր  օրգանները  պահպանելով  ծիսակատարությունները,  և  ապրել  են  շատ  ավելի  երկար  քան  մենք:
  Դարձիալ՝  շուտով  մեր  գիտնակաները  նույն  պես  կգտնեն  երկար  ապրելու  գաղտնիքը  որը  կապված  է   ԴՆԿ-ի  մագնիտական  թելերի    հետ:
  Միայն  մնումա  սկզբից   ԴՆԿ-ի  մեջ  հայտնաբերեն  այդ  մագնիտական  անտեսանելի  թելերը   որը  մեզ  կապումա  տիեզերքին՝  հետո  նոր  դրանց  միջոցով  կանգնեցնեն  այն  ժամացույցը  որը  հաշվումա  մեր  կյանքի  ժամանակը  այս  երկրում, որը  դարձիալ  գտնվումա  ԴՆԿ-մեջ:

----------


## Terminator

> Հետո  Սրանից  10 հազար  տարի  առաջ  նորից  աստերոիդը  հարվածեց  երկիր  մոլորակին  որը  մինչև  այսօր  գիտնակաները  չեն  ընդունում,  բայց  դրա  ուժգնությունը  այնքան  ուժեղ  չէր  ինչպես  60  միլիոն  տարի  առաջ:
>   Դարձիալ՝  շուտով  մեր  գիտնակաները  նույն  պես  կգտնեն  երկար  ապրելու  գաղտնիքը  որը  կապված  է   ԴՆԿ-ի  մագնիտական  թելերի    հետ:


Գիտնականներից շատերը ընդունում են, որ  աստերոիդը  հարվածել է երկիր  մոլորակին, դա են ապացուցում երկրի վրա եղած հետքերը և գտնում են, որ երբ դեռ կյանքը չկար երկրի վրա, երկիր մոլորակը  աստերոիդների «ռմբակոծությանն է ենթարկվել, այլ ոչ թէ մի աստերոիդի, հետագայում էլ է նույնը կրկնվել… Գիտնակաները նաև ապացուցել են, որ հնարավոր է, մինչջրհեղեղյան ժամանակաշրջանում մարդիկ ապրեյին 900 տարի, իսկ դրանից հետո, չէ… Դա կապում են կլիմայի փոփոխության հետ և դժվար թէ գտնվի մի գիտնական, ով կարող է գտնել երկարակեցության գաղտնիքը. դա կապված է բնության ու կլիմայի հետ (օչինակ, աֆրիկյան մի ցեղ կա, որոնք թզուկներ են, անգամ այդ վայրում, խոշոր կենդանիները նույնպես թզուկ են). կարծում եմ հասկացար համեմատությունը:

ՀԳ» եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասես քո գրածի նյութերը որտեղից ես վերցրել…

----------


## Terminator

> Կապրենք կտեսնենք, իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Մահ...իսկ հետո՞» -ն է 
> 
> 
> Հոլանդիայում հիվանդանոցներից մեկում մի մարդու են բերել, որը կոմայի մեջ է եղել :Բժիկները ոչինչ չեն կարողացել անել, սիրտը կանգնելուց է եղել. որոշ ժամանակ հետո հիվանդի ուղեղը մահացել է, էնցեֆալոգրամայով (հայերեն չգիտեմ )ուղեղի  աշխատանքը  ուղիղ գիծ է  ցույց տվել: Սրտի մերսումից հետո հիվանդը ուշքի է եկել : Ու հիվանդին փրկելու պահին բժիշկները  վզից ցեպը հանել են ու մի կողմ դրել, մի քանի շաբաթ հետո , հիվանդը  խնդրել է բժիշկներին իր ցեպը վերադարձնեն, բժիշկները չեն հիշել թե որտեղ են դրել, իսկ հիվանդը ճշտությամբ ասել է, թե որտեղ է, պատմելով որ տեսել է ու լսել է ամեն ինչ  , երբ իրան փրկելուց են եղել են ու եղել է իր մարմնի կողքին : Հիմա սա ի՞նչ է ապացուցում, որ մարդու գիտակցությունը մահից հետո՝թեկուզ և մահ մի քանի վարկյանով, պահպանվում է


Ես մի վավերագրական ֆիլմ եմ տեսել, որտեղ պատմում էին իրենց մասին կլինիկական մահ ապրածները… ըստ նրանց  պատմածի, մեռնելուց հետո, նրանց հոգինները դուրս են գալիս մարմնից ու այդ պահին նրանք նաև տեսնում են իրենց մարմինը վերևից ու թէ ինչ է կատարվում այդ պահին սենյակում: Հավանաբար քո ասած հիվանդը նույնպես տեսել է իրեն վերևից ու նաև տեսել է, թէ բժիշկները իր վզից ցեպը հանելուց հետո, ուր են դրել այն :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գիտնակաները նաև ապացուցել են, որ հնարավոր է, մինչջրհեղեղյան ժամանակաշրջանում մարդիկ ապրեյին 900 տարի, իսկ դրանից հետո, չէ… Դա կապում են կլիմայի փոփոխության հետ և դժվար թէ գտնվի մի գիտնական, ով կարող է գտնել երկարակեցության գաղտնիքը. դա կապված է բնության ու կլիմայի հետ (օչինակ, աֆրիկյան մի ցեղ կա, որոնք թզուկներ են, անգամ այդ վայրում, խոշոր կենդանիները նույնպես թզուկ են). կարծում եմ հասկացար համեմատությունը:
> 
> ՀԳ» եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասես քո գրածի նյութերը որտեղից ես վերցրել…



ԴՆԹ-ի մագնիսական թելե՞ր  :Shok: : Ֆանտաստիկ կինո ա...

*Terminator* ջան, շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ ես ասում, բայց գոնե մի հատ լուրջ հղում տուր, կարդանք, մենք էլ զարգանանք: Թե չէ ինձ, չգիտես ինչու, թվում ա, որ հա, իհարկե, էն ժամանակ *հնարավոր ա* եղել 900 տարի ապրել, բայց խեղճ ավստրալոպիթեկներն ու կրոմանյոնցիները էդ չեն իմացել ու մաքսիմում քառասուն տարեկանում կա՛մ թրատամ վագրի զոհ են դարձել, կա՛մ էլ սովից ու գրիպից մեռել են: Կլիման էնքան էլ չի փոխվել, ինչքան ասում ես. համենայն դեպս՝ ոչ մարդու կյանքի միջին տևողությունը 830 տարի կրճատելու չափ: Իսկ քո ասած ցեղը բուշմեններն են, շատ նորմալ, սովորական, կարճահասակ ցեղ ա: Ի դեպ՝ ժամանակին էդ ցեղի հիմնական զբաղմունքներից մեկը փիղ որսալն ա եղել: Իսկական աֆրիկական գորշ փղեր՝ մե՜ծ, չաղ: Իսկ ջեբի փիղ ու ընձուղտ, իմ իմանալով, Աֆրիկայում վերջերս չի եղել:

----------


## Terminator

> ԴՆԹ-ի մագնիսական թելե՞ր : Ֆանտաստիկ կինո ա...
> 
> *Terminator* ջան, շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ ես ասում, բայց գոնե մի հատ լուրջ հղում տուր, կարդանք, մենք էլ զարգանանք: Թե չէ ինձ, չգիտես ինչու, թվում ա, որ հա, իհարկե, էն ժամանակ *հնարավոր ա* եղել 900 տարի ապրել, բայց խեղճ ավստրալոպիթեկներն ու կրոմանյոնցիները էդ չեն իմացել ու մաքսիմում քառասուն տարեկանում կա՛մ թրատամ վագրի զոհ են դարձել, կա՛մ էլ սովից ու գրիպից մեռել են: Կլիման էնքան էլ չի փոխվել, ինչքան ասում ես. համենայն դեպս՝ ոչ մարդու կյանքի միջին տևողությունը 830 տարի կրճատելու չափ: Իսկ քո ասած ցեղը բուշմեններն են, շատ նորմալ, սովորական, կարճահասակ ցեղ ա: Ի դեպ՝ ժամանակին էդ ցեղի հիմնական զբաղմունքներից մեկը փիղ որսալն ա եղել: Իսկական աֆրիկական գորշ փղեր՝ մե՜ծ, չաղ: Իսկ ջեբի փիղ ու ընձուղտ, իմ իմանալով, Աֆրիկայում վերջերս չի եղել:


Դե շատ գրքեր եմ կարդացել, վավերագրական ֆիլմեր դիտել, հիմա կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել, թէ որը որտեղից գիտեմ, բայց ես իմ խոսքերը չեմ ասում, այլ ուրիշների, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով մի բան ապացուցում են… 900 տարվա մասին, որը որոշ գիտնականներ ինչ-որ չափով բացատրում են, իսկ մի մասն էլ հերքում է, խոսվում է Հ 1 ՀԸ-ի «Նոյյան տապանի որոնումները» վավ. ֆիլմում, իսկ այդպիսի թեմաներով միակ հաղորդումը ՀՀ-ում՝ ԱԼՄ հը-ի «Զարմանադարան» հաղորդումն է, որտեղ բերվում է գիտնականների, ականատեսների ու պատմությունից վկայություններ, եթե շատ ես ուզում, նայիր ու տես տարբեր զարմանալի փաստեր, ոչ միայն այս թեմայի մասին՝ այս թեմայով էլ, այն ունի հաղորդում… 

ՀԳ. ՀԱ ճիշտ ես Բուշմերների մասին էի ասում ու չեի ասում, որ փղերը այնքան փոքր են, որ կտեղավորվեն գրպանում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , ուղղակի ասում էի, որ այդ մարդկանց նման, խոշոր կենդանիներն էլ փոքր են, սովորական իրենց ցեղի կենդանիներից, այդքանը միայն…
Այդքանը միայն, թեմայից չշեղվելու համար…
ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ- Ջրհեղեղը իրոք եղել է, դա է ապացուցում, որ բոլոր ցեղերի ավանդազրույցներում պահպանվել է դրա մասին ավանդույթը, անգամ ամերիկյան հնդկացինների մոտ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ- Ջրհեղեղը իրոք եղել է, դա է ապացուցում, որ բոլոր ցեղերի ավանդազրույցներում պահպանվել է դրա մասին ավանդույթը, անգամ ամերիկյան հնդկացինների մոտ:


Մի վերջին օֆֆտոպ: Ոչ թե Ջրհեղեղ*ը* եղել է, այլ ջրհեղեղ է եղել: Անգամ ամերիկյան հնդկացիների մոտ  :Smile: :

----------


## Terminator

> Մի վերջին օֆֆտոպ: Ոչ թե Ջրհեղեղ*ը* եղել է, այլ ջրհեղեղ է եղել: Անգամ ամերիկյան հնդկացիների մոտ :


Թող էդպես լինի, ժամը հաշվի առնելով, տառասխալներ հնարավորա, բայց կարևորը էֆեկտը չի իմաստնա, այսինքնս, ջրհեղեղը յրոք եղելա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թող էդպես լինի, ժամը հաշվի առնելով, տառասխալներ հնարավորա, բայց կարևորը էֆեկտը չի իմաստնա, այսինքնս, ջրհեղեղը յրոք եղելա


Հարցը չեղած տառասխալը չէր, *Terminator*: Բայց սա էլ էստեղ շարունակելու թեմա չէ:

----------


## Սելավի

> ԴՆԹ-ի մագնիսական թելե՞ր : Ֆանտաստիկ կինո ա...


Հայկօ  ջան  երեկվա  ֆանտաստիկ   թվացող  բաները,  այսօրվա  իրականություններն   են,  այսօրվա  թվացող  ֆանտաստիկան  լինելույա  վաղվա  իրականությունը:

----------


## Մովսես

մահիծ հետո………………………մենք երբեկ չենք իմանա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> e}|{uka  ջան  Աստվածաշնչում  կա  բոլոր  կարևոր  տեղեկությունները  պարզապես  այնտեղ  գրեթե  90%  մտքերը  մետաֆորաներ  են,  որպեսզի  հասկանալի  լինի  մարդկանց,  սակայն  մարդիկ  կարդալով  ուղիղ  են  հասկանում  այդ  բոլոր  մտքերը:
> Մի  օրինակ  գրեմ  ընդհամենը  Աստվածաշունչը  սկսվումա  Ադամ  ու  Եվայով  և  մետաֆոր  նկարագրությամբ  բացատրվումա  թե  ինչպես  Աստված  ստեղծեց  աշխարհը:  Այդ  մասը  ինձ  թվումա  բոլորն  էլ  կարդացել  են,  սակայն  քչերը  գիտեն  իրական  պատմությունը:  Հիմա  ասածս  հնչեղ  կհնչի,  բայց  կանցնի  ժամանակ  ու   բոլորն  էլ  այդ  ինֆորմացիային՝  ճշմարտությանը,   հասու  կլինեն:
> 12  միլիարդ  տարի  առաջ  երկիր  մոլորակը  լավա  հիշեցնող  գունդ  էր և  դա  մեզ  համար  չեզոք  խաղադաշտի  նման  մի  բան  էր,  սակայն  տիեզերքը  շատ  ավելի  շատ  ժամանակից  կար,  եթե  կարելիյա  այդպես  անվանել,  ինչու եմ ժամանակագրության  մեջ  դնում  շեշտելով    «շատ  ավելի  շատ»    բառերը,  որովհետև  մենք  գծային  ժամանակի  մեջ  ենք  ապրում և  ունենք  քառաչափ  հասկացողություն  դժվար  կլինի  մեզ  հասկանալ  որ  կան  բաներ  որ  ոչ  սկիզբ  ունեն  ոչ  էլ  վերջ  դա  մեր  ֆիզիկայիցա  որ  ամեն  ինչը  ամպայման  պիտի  չափվի  և  ժամանակագրվի:
> Մեր  գիտնակաները  սովորել  են  որ  ամեն  բան  պիտի  կապվի  իրար  հետ  չեն  կարող  դեռ  ընդունել  որ  կան  բաներ  որ  սկիզբ  չունեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  փնտրում  են  սկիզբը,  իսկ  այդպիսի  բան  չկա:
> Մենք  նույնպես  անսկիզբ  և  անվերջ  ենք  պարզապես  էներգիայի  փոփոխությունա  տեղի  ունենում,  այդպիսի  էներգիայի  փոփոխություն  էլ  կարելիյա  համարել  տիեզերքը:
>  Գիտես՝  եթե  մի  տեղ  մութա  և  դու ոչինչ  չես  տեսնում  ապա հետո  վառելով  լույսը  սկսում  էս  տեսնել  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  այդ  մութ  ժամանակ  այդտեղ  ոչինչ  գույություն  չուներ: 
> Յոժիկ  ջան  ընենցա  ստացվում  որ  մի  միտք  գրում  եմ  հետո  դրանից  հետո  իր  տրամաբանական  շարունակությունը  պիտի  գրեմ  որ  պարզ  լինի,  դրա  համար  էլ  կարողա  մի  քիչ  երկար  լինի:
> Չկարծես  թե  հենց  քեզ  եմ  ուղղում  այս  գրածս,  պարզապես  քո  հետ  մի  տեսակ  հարազատական  զգացում  ունեմ  դրա  համար  էլ  քո  գրածի  տակ  սկսեցի  մեջ  բերել  այս  տողերը:
> Շարունակելով  ուզում  եմ  ասել  որ  տիեզերքը  պայթունից  չի  առաջացել  ինչպես  պնդում  են  մեր  շատ  սիրելի  գիտնակաները,  միայն  այն  փաստը  որ  հենց  նույն  գիտնակաների  կողմից  տարբեր  աստղերի  ու  տարբեր  մոլորակների  տալիս  են  տարբեր   ժամանակների  ծնունդ,  ասում  էն  սա  8  միլիարդ  տարեկան  է,  այն  միուսը,  նոր  է`  մոտ  3 միլիարդ  տարվա  ծնունդ  ունի,  հենց  այդ  փաստը  ժխտում  է  իրենց  առաջի  թեզը,  որ  իբր  ամեն  ինչ  առաջացել  է  մեկ  պայթյունից,  հակառակ  դեպքում  բոլորը  կլինեին  նույն  տարիքի:
> ...



Սելավի ջան, էս ֆանտաստիկ գրականությու՞ն ես կարդացել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միայն մնումա սկզբից ԴՆԿ-ի մեջ հայտնաբերեն այդ մագնիտական անտեսանելի թելերը որը մեզ կապումա տիեզերքին՝ հետո նոր դրանց միջոցով կանգնեցնեն այն ժամացույցը որը հաշվումա մեր կյանքի ժամանակը այս երկրում, որը դարձիալ գտնվումա ԴՆԿ-մեջ:





> Հայկօ  ջան  երեկվա  ֆանտաստիկ   թվացող  բաները,  այսօրվա  իրականություններն   են,  այսօրվա  թվացող  ֆանտաստիկան  լինելույա  վաղվա  իրականությունը:


Ուրեմն ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ դու չգիտես, թե ԴՆԹ-ն ինչ է ու ինչ կառուցվածք ունի, ու որ, առավել ևս, չես պատկերացնում՝ մագնիսականությունն ինչ է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուրեմն ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ դու չգիտես, թե ԴՆԹ-ն ինչ է ու ինչ կառուցվածք ունի, ու որ, առավել ևս, չես պատկերացնում՝ մագնիսականությունն ինչ է:


Կամ էլ բոլոր գիտնականները մինչեւ հիմա սխալվել եմ այն հարցում, որ ԴՆԹ-ն քրոմոսոմներից ա բաղկացած: Պարզվում է, ինքը անտեսանելի թելերից ա բաղկացած :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Սելավի* էդ քո կարծիքնա,թե ապացույցներ ունես?
Առաջին անգամ եմ տենց վարկած լսում...  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շարունակելով ուզում եմ ասել որ տիեզերքը պայթունից չի առաջացել ինչպես պնդում են մեր շատ սիրելի գիտնակաները, միայն այն փաստը որ հենց նույն գիտնակաների կողմից տարբեր աստղերի ու տարբեր մոլորակների տալիս են տարբեր ժամանակների ծնունդ, ասում էն սա 8 միլիարդ տարեկան է, այն միուսը, նոր է` մոտ 3 միլիարդ տարվա ծնունդ ունի, հենց այդ փաստը ժխտում է իրենց առաջի թեզը, որ իբր ամեն ինչ առաջացել է մեկ պայթյունից, հակառակ դեպքում բոլորը կլինեին նույն տարիքի:


Պայթյունով առաջացել է տիեզերքը.. Իսկ մոլորակները առաջանում նաև հիմա մեծ աստղերի պայթյունից... ու  միշտ էլ առաջացել են այդպես... 

Այդ պատճառով է որ մոլորակները ունեն տարբեր տարիքներ.. իսկ Տիեզերքին տարբեր տարիքներ չի տրվում.. ուղակի տրվում է տարիքի հնարավոր միջակայք միայն  :Wink: 



> Հետո հինգ միլիարդ եռեսունութ միլիոն տարի առաջ մի անգամից, մարժամանակ սկսվեց կյանքը երկիր մոլորակում, դրա համարա որ այսօր կենսաբանները ուր նայում ինչ-որ ժամանակ կյանք չի եղել, հետո անհասկանալի ձևով մի անգամից, թվումա թե ոչ մի բանից հայտնվումա կյանք, դա խոսումա այն մասին որ այստեղ բերվելա, առաքվելա կյանքը:


Բայց ինչքան ես գիտեմ տենց չի... ընդհակառակը.. ապացուցվումա որ Բուսական ու կենդանական աշխարհը շատ ավելի շուտ է եղել քան մարդկությունը  :Think: 

Բայց էտ Մագնիսական թելերը տպավորիչ էին..

Կարողա՞ քվանտային լարերի տեսության հետ ես խառնում :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

Ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ մահից առաջ, թե հետո…Մահից հետո կլինի այն, ինչը մինչև մեր ծնունդն էր: Հարցրեք ինքներդ ձեզ՝ ինչ էինք զգում մինչև ձեր ծնվելը /միլիոնավոր տարիներ/: Նույնը կզգաք մահից հետո:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ մահից առաջ, թե հետո…Մահից հետո կլինի այն, ինչը մինչև մեր ծնունդն էր: Հարցրեք ինքներդ ձեզ՝ ինչ էինք զգում մինչև ձեր ծնվելը /միլիոնավոր տարիներ/: Նույնը կզգաք մահից հետո:


Ճիշտ է, լրիվ նույնը, տարբերություն իսկապես չկա.  :Wink: 
*Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թե ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Ես եղել եմ, կա՜մ, կլինեմ հար ու հավետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Հազար էսպես ձևեր փոխեմ, ձևը խաղ է անցավոր,
Ես միշտ հոգի, տիեզերքի մեծ հոգու հետ, ի՜նչ կա որ:*

_Հ. Թումանյան_

----------


## Vaho

> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ մահից առաջ, թե հետո


Այսինքն՞  տարբերություն չկա՞

 :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անմահություն, որտեղ չկա մահը այնտեղ անմահությունն է

----------


## Amourchik

> Կապրենք կտեսնենք, իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Մահ...իսկ հետո՞» -ն է 
> 
> 
> Հոլանդիայում հիվանդանոցներից մեկում մի մարդու են բերել, որը կոմայի մեջ է եղել :Բժիկները ոչինչ չեն կարողացել անել, սիրտը կանգնելուց է եղել. որոշ ժամանակ հետո հիվանդի ուղեղը մահացել է, էնցեֆալոգրամայով (հայերեն չգիտեմ )ուղեղի  աշխատանքը  ուղիղ գիծ է  ցույց տվել: Սրտի մերսումից հետո հիվանդը ուշքի է եկել : Ու հիվանդին փրկելու պահին բժիշկները  վզից ցեպը հանել են ու մի կողմ դրել, մի քանի շաբաթ հետո , հիվանդը  խնդրել է բժիշկներին իր ցեպը վերադարձնեն, բժիշկները չեն հիշել թե որտեղ են դրել, իսկ հիվանդը ճշտությամբ ասել է, թե որտեղ է, պատմելով որ տեսել է ու լսել է ամեն ինչ  , երբ իրան փրկելուց են եղել են ու եղել է իր մարմնի կողքին : Հիմա սա ի՞նչ է ապացուցում, որ մարդու գիտակցությունը մահից հետո՝թեկուզ և մահ մի քանի վարկյանով, պահպանվում է


Ես անձամբ շատ եմ նայել վավերագրական ֆիլմեր, որոնք նվիրված էին հենց այս թեմային ու քո ասածը ինձ առանձնապես չզարմացրեց, քանի որ ավելի ուշագրավ բաներ էլ եմ տեսել :Wink: Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ ու հավատում եմ, այն ամենին, ինչ դու գրել էիր և համաձայն եմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ անորոշ բան է սա :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Պայթյունով առաջացել է տիեզերքը.. Իսկ մոլորակները առաջանում նաև հիմա մեծ աստղերի պայթյունից... ու  միշտ էլ առաջացել են այդպես... 
> 
> Այդ պատճառով է որ մոլորակները ունեն տարբեր տարիքներ.. իսկ Տիեզերքին տարբեր տարիքներ չի տրվում.. ուղակի տրվում է տարիքի հնարավոր միջակայք միայն


ԼԱվ, բայց ինչ է եղել տիեզերքից առաջ, մինչև մեծ պայթյունը և քանի տարեկան է այն :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ԼԱվ, բայց ինչ է եղել տիեզերքից առաջ, մինչև մեծ պայթյունը և քանի տարեկան է այն


Կարդա.. Սպառիչ չի.. ու չի էլ կարող լինել... Բայց հետաքրքիր է  :Think:

----------


## Dragon

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞

Իսկ հետո կարդացեք Աստվածաշունչ....

----------


## Սելավի

> Պայթյունով առաջացել է տիեզերքը.. Իսկ մոլորակները առաջանում նաև հիմա մեծ աստղերի պայթյունից... ու  միշտ էլ առաջացել են այդպես... 
> 
> Այդ պատճառով է որ մոլորակները ունեն տարբեր տարիքներ.. իսկ Տիեզերքին տարբեր տարիքներ չի տրվում.. ուղակի տրվում է տարիքի հնարավոր միջակայք միայն 
> 
> 
> Բայց ինչքան ես գիտեմ տենց չի... ընդհակառակը.. ապացուցվումա որ Բուսական ու կենդանական աշխարհը շատ ավելի շուտ է եղել քան մարդկությունը 
> 
> Բայց էտ Մագնիսական թելերը տպավորիչ էին..
> 
> Կարողա՞ քվանտային լարերի տեսության հետ ես խառնում




Սամվել  ջան  հենց  այդպես  էլ  կա  սկզբից  բերվելա  բուսական   և  կենդանական  աշխարհը  նոր  դրանից  շատ  ժամանակ  հետո  էվոլուցիայի  շնորհիվ   ի  հայտ  են  եկել  այդ  նշածս  17  տեսակի  արարածները:


Ոչ  մի  բանի  հետ  էլ  չեմ  խառնում:
Այս  նկարի  մեջ  մեր   իրական  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքնա  որը  դեռ  բացահայտված  չի  գիտության  կողմից,  եթե  հաշվես  կտեսնես  որ  նա  12 չափանի  կառուցվածք  ունի,  սակայն  մեր  գիտնակաները  կարծեմ   հայտնաբերել  են  2-ը:  Մեր  ժամանակակից  տեխնոլոգիաները  դեռ  թույլ  չեն  տալիս  հայտնաբերել  դրա  մեջ  գնտվող  մագնիտական  թելերը  դա  էլ  կապվածա  մեր  սխալ  մաթեմաթիկայի  հետ  որը  տասանիշ  է    մենք  պիտի  անցնենք  12 նիշանի  մաթեմաթիկայի,  որպեսզի   հայտնաբերենք  մեզ  համար առայժմ  շատ  առեղծվածային  բաներ:   
Եթե  ուզում  էս  համոզվես  10 անիշ  մաթեմաթիկայի  սխալի  մեջ  կարող  էս  մի  հասարակ  բան  փորձել,  տաս  հատ մեկի  քառակուսին  հաշվի (1111111111 քարակուսին) և  կտենաս  այնտեղ  թիվա  պակասում  դա  վկայումա  այն  մասին    որ  ամեն  տաս  թվային  գործողության  ժամանակ  ամեն  ութերորդ  քայլում  սխալա  տեղի  ունենում:   Բայց  հիմա  արդեն  շատ  մաթեմաթիկոսներ  ընդունում  են  10 անիշ  մաթեմաթիկայի  սխալը  և  արդեն  սկսել  են  պնդել  որ  անցնենք  12 նիշայինին  մաթեմաթիկային:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սամվել  ջան  հենց  այդպես  էլ  կա  սկզբից  բերվելա  բուսական   և  կենդանական  աշխարհը  նոր  դրանից  շատ  ժամանակ  հետո  էվոլուցիայի  շնորհիվ   ի  հայտ  են  եկել  այդ  նշածս  17  տեսակի  արարածները:
> 
> 
> Ոչ  մի  բանի  հետ  էլ  չեմ  խառնում:
> Այս  նկարի  մեջ  մեր   իրական  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքնա  որը  դեռ  բացահայտված  չի  գիտության  կողմից,  եթե  հաշվես  կտեսնես  որ  նա  12 չափանի  կառուցվածք  ունի,  սակայն  մեր  գիտնակաները  կարծեմ   հայտնաբերել  են  2-ը:  Մեր  ժամանակակից  տեխնոլոգիաները  դեռ  թույլ  չեն  տալիս  հայտնաբերել  դրա  մեջ  գնտվող  մագնիտական  թելերը  դա  էլ  կապվածա  մեր  սխալ  մաթեմաթիկայի  հետ  որը  տասանիշ  է    մենք  պիտի  անցնենք  12 նիշանի  մաթեմաթիկայի,  որպեսզի   հայտնաբերենք  մեզ  համար առայժմ  շատ  առեղծվածային  բաներ:   
> Եթե  ուզում  էս  համոզվես  10 անիշ  մաթեմաթիկայի  սխալի  մեջ  կարող  էս  մի  հասարակ  բան  փորձել,  տաս  հատ մեկի  քառակուսին  հաշվի (1111111111 քարակուսին) և  կտենաս  այնտեղ  թիվա  պակասում  դա  վկայումա  այն  մասին    որ  ամեն  տաս  թվային  գործողության  ժամանակ  ամեն  ութերորդ  քայլում  սխալա  տեղի  ունենում:   Բայց  հիմա  արդեն  շատ  մաթեմաթիկոսներ  ընդունում  են  10 անիշ  մաթեմաթիկայի  սխալը  և  արդեն  սկսել  են  պնդել  որ  անցնենք  12 նիշայինին  մաթեմաթիկային:


Սելավի ջան, որտեղի՞ց քեզ այս ինֆուրմացիան:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, որտեղի՞ց քեզ այս ինֆուրմացիան:


Morpheus_NS  ջան  իմաստությունները   փազլի  նմանա,  այն  ցրվածա  ողջ  երկիր  մոլորակով  ու  տիեզերքով,  դու  պիտի  կարողանաս  այդ  փազլի  հատվածները  մեկ  մեկ  հավաքելով  հասկանաս  այն  ինչը  թաքցրածա շատ  մարդկանցից:  Այս  ինֆորմացիան  մի  քանի  գրքերի  հետքերով  գնալու  արդյունքա,  շատ  գրքեր  պարունակում  են  այդ  փազլի  հատվածները  որոնք  մարդը  կարող  է  հավաքել  եթե  հասկանում  է  համաժամանակացում   հասկացողությունը,  իսկ  դա  նշանակումա  որ  քո ցանկությունը  պիտի    համապատասխանի  քո  ձգտումին,  մինչև  այդ  սինխրոնությունը,  ներդաշնակորեն  չլինի  մեջդ  դու  այս  ինֆորմացիաները չես  գտնի,    Morpheus_NS   ջան  հավատա երբ  իրականում  կուզենաս  գտնել  այս  և  նմանատիպ  ինֆորմացիա՝  կգտնես,  այն  հիմա  տրվումա  մարդկությանը  տարբեր  չենելինգների  միջոցով,  ինչպես  մարդկությանը  տրվելա  Աստվածաշունչը  իր  ժամանակին: Անգամ  Ատլանտիդայի  զարգացած  քաղաքակրթությունը  չի  ունեցել  նորին  մեծություն  ինտեռնետը  որը  ունենք  ես  և  դու  ամբողջ  ինֆորմացիան  կա  ինետում  փնտրի:
 Հիմա  ժամանակները  փոխվել  են  և  այս  նոր   ինֆորմացիաները   տրվումա  հիմիկվա  մեր  ժամանակների  գիտությանը  հարիր  մակարակով: 
Իսկ  կոնկրետ  այդ   ինֆորմացիան   գրվածա  « Մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան»  գրքում  որի  հեղինակը  մարդ  չի,  բայց  գրի  առնողը  մեզ  նման  մարդա   Լի Կառոլին:

----------


## Terminator

> Անգամ  Ատլանտիդայի  զարգացած  քաղաքակրթությունը  չի  ունեցել  նորին  մեծություն  ինտեռնետը  որը  ունենք  ես  և  դու  ամբողջ  ինֆորմացիան  կա  ինետում  փնտրի:
>  Հիմա  ժամանակները  փոխվել  են  և  այս  նոր   ինֆորմացիաները   տրվումա  հիմիկվա  մեր  ժամանակների  գիտությանը  հարիր  մակարակով: 
> Իսկ  կոնկրետ  այդ   ինֆորմացիան   գրվածա  « Մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան»  գրքում  որի  հեղինակը  մարդ  չի,  բայց  գրի  առնողը  մեզ  նման  մարդա   Լի Կառոլին:


Բայց դու ինչ գիտեդ, որ Անտլանտիդայում ԻՆՏԵՌՆԵՏ ՉԻ եղել, ինչքան գիտեմ, այն դեռ չի գտնված :Smile:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: … Իսկ «Մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան» հեղինակը ո՞վ է :Shok: , եթե ոչ մարդը :Xeloq:  :Think: …Իսկ այդ գիրքը հայերեն կա, կարդամ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Կարդա.. Սպառիչ չի.. ու չի էլ կարող լինել... Բայց հետաքրքիր է


Որտեղ կարդամ :Shok: , եթե այնպիսի սայփ գիտե, որտեղ հայերեն կա այդ, ասա և ես մեծ հաճույքով կկարդամ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Բայց դու ինչ գիտեդ, որ Անտլանտիդայում ԻՆՏԵՌՆԵՏ ՉԻ եղել, ինչքան գիտեմ, այն դեռ չի գտնված… Իսկ «Մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան» հեղինակը ո՞վ է, եթե ոչ մարդը…Իսկ այդ գիրքը հայերեն կա, կարդամ


  Սիրելի Եղբայր՝  երբ  օրինակ  խոսքը  գնումա  Աստվածաշնչից,  ի՞նչ  էս  կարծում  հեղինակը  ովա՞  մարդը,  թե  Սուրբ  Հոգին:
Կամ որ  Աստվածաշնչում  գրվածա  որ  Ադամն  ու  Եվան  ապրում  էին  դրախտում       ի՞նչ  էս  կարծում  ինչ  որ  մեկը  տեսել    էր  որ գրեց   մենք  էլ  կարդացինք   ու  հավատացինք:
Այդ  և  այդ  շարքից  մոտ  15  գիրք  արդեն  թարքմանվելա  մոտ  12  լեզուներով,  բայց  ցավոք  դեռ  հայերենը  չկա:

----------

Terminator (30.12.2008)

----------


## Terminator

> Սիրելի Եղբայր՝  երբ  օրինակ  խոսքը  գնումա  Աստվածաշնչից,  ի՞նչ  էս  կարծում  հեղինակը  ովա՞  մարդը,  թե  Սուրբ  Հոգին:
> Կամ որ  Աստվածաշնչում  գրվածա  որ  Ադամն  ու  Եվան  ապրում  էին  դրախտում       ի՞նչ  էս  կարծում  ինչ  որ  մեկը  տեսել    էր  որ գրեց   մենք  էլ  կարդացինք   ու  հավատացինք:
> Այդ  և  այդ  շարքից  մոտ  15  գիրք  արդեն  թարքմանվելա  մոտ  12  լեզուներով,  բայց  ցավոք  դեռ  հայերենը  չկա:


Դե ես այդ չէի ուզում ասել, ես ուզում էի ասել, ով է հեղինակը, Աստված, հրեշտակ, թէ մեկ այլն է հեղինակը, եթե դրա հեղինակը մարդը չէ… :Wink:  :Wink: , իս՞կ  ով է…                         Կներես, բայց չհասկացա :Xeloq: , թէ որ շարքի գրքի և գրքերի մասին ես ասում :Think: , եթե դժվար չէ, կբացատրես :Wink: … նախապես մերսի :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է տարբեր մարդկանց ձեռքով՝ Աստծու կամքով ու Սուրբ Հոգու «Հեղինակությամբ» :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Economist

Ինչքա՜ն կուզեի հավատալ, որ մահից հետո մարդու հոգին չի մահանում, չի անէանում :Sad: 
Թե չէ ինչ-որ անիմաստ է կյանքը դառնում...

----------


## Լեո

> Այսինքն՞  տարբերություն չկա՞


Նկատի ունեի՝ ինչ տարբերություն մինչև ծնունդը և մահից հետո… Միայն կյանքն է մեզ հասու, մնացածը չկա մեզ համար…

----------


## Սելավի

> Դե ես այդ չէի ուզում ասել, ես ուզում էի ասել, ով է հեղինակը, Աստված, հրեշտակ, թէ մեկ այլն է հեղինակը, եթե դրա հեղինակը մարդը չէ…, իս՞կ  ով է…                         Կներես, բայց չհասկացա, թէ որ շարքի գրքի և գրքերի մասին ես ասում, եթե դժվար չէ, կբացատրես… նախապես մերսի
> 
> ՀԳ. Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է տարբեր մարդկանց ձեռքով՝ Աստծու կամքով ու Սուրբ Հոգու «Հեղինակությամբ»


Սիրելի  Տերմինատոր՝   ինչքան  էլ  անսովոր  լինի  շատերի  համար,  ու  անհավատալի,  այդ  գրքերի  հեղինակը  հրեշտակ  է  որը  մեր  նոր  հազարամյակի  փոխվելուն  զուգընթաց   փոփոխություներ  է  կատարում  երկիր  մոլորակում: Իսկ  հազարամյակի   իրական  փոփոխությունները  սկսվեցին  9.11.2001  կարծում  եմ  այս  տարեթիվը  իր  ամիս  ամսաթվով  հասկացողները  կհասկանան  *ինչ  են  նշանակում  այս  թվերը* հոգևոր  կյանքում  և  ինչ  տեղի  ունեցավ  այդ  ժամանակ  որը    11.11.1989  թվականին (կրկին  հետևիր  թվերին  դրանք  բան  են  ասում)  այդ  օրվա  մասին   գրքի  «Հեղինակը»  զգուշացրել  էր  հետեվիալ  նախադասությամբ  որ  « մինչև  2-ու  մեկերը  զրո    չդառնան....»  իսկ  հիմա  կարող  էս  տեսնել  թե  ինչպես  են  կոչում    այդ  նախկին  2-ու  մեկերի   տեղը:  
Այնտեղ  ինֆորմացիա  կա  նաև  12.12.2012-ից  (թվերի  մեջ  պատահականություններ  չկան): Թանկագին  Տերմինատոր   սա  քո  նախկինում  գրածի  հետ  կապ  չունի  թե  իբր  աշխարհի  վերջնա, այո  վերջնա,  բայց  թե  ինչի՞  վերջնա,  էդ  էլ   կպարզես  գիրքը  կարդալուց  հետո:
Այդ  գրքերն  են  «մի  մտածի  ինչպես  մարդ, նոր  սկիզբ, վերջի  ժամանակները, մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան, նամակ  տնից, ճանապարհորդություն  դեպի  տուն, համագործակցում  Աստծո  հետ,  նոր  ինֆորմացիա,  ....»:
Այս  բոլոր  գրքերի  հեղինակը  Կռայոն  անունով  հրեշտակնա:

----------


## Terminator

> Սիրելի  Տերմինատոր՝   ինչքան  էլ  անսովոր  լինի  շատերի  համար,  ու  անհավատալի,  այդ  գրքերի  հեղինակը  հրեշտակ  է  որը  մեր  նոր  հազարամյակի  փոխվելուն  զուգընթաց   փոփոխություներ  է  կատարում  երկիր  մոլորակում: Իսկ  հազարամյակի   իրական  փոփոխությունները  սկսվեցին  9.11.2001  կարծում  եմ  այս  տարեթիվը  իր  ամիս  ամսաթվով  հասկացողները  կհասկանան  *ինչ  են  նշանակում  այս  թվերը* հոգևոր  կյանքում  և  ինչ  տեղի  ունեցավ  այդ  ժամանակ  որը    11.11.1989  թվականին (կրկին  հետևիր  թվերին  դրանք  բան  են  ասում)  այդ  օրվա  մասին   գրքի  «Հեղինակը»  զգուշացրել  էր  հետեվիալ  նախադասությամբ  որ  « մինչև  2-ու  մեկերը  զրո    չդառնան....»  իսկ  հիմա  կարող  էս  տեսնել  թե  ինչպես  են  կոչում    այդ  նախկին  2-ու  մեկերի   տեղը:  
> Այնտեղ  ինֆորմացիա  կա  նաև  12.12.2012-ից  (թվերի  մեջ  պատահականություններ  չկան): Թանկագին  Տերմինատոր   սա  քո  նախկինում  գրածի  հետ  կապ  չունի  թե  իբր  աշխարհի  վերջնա, այո  վերջնա,  բայց  թե  ինչի՞  վերջնա,  էդ  էլ   կպարզես  գիրքը  կարդալուց  հետո:
> Այդ  գրքերն  են  «մի  մտածի  ինչպես  մարդ, նոր  սկիզբ, վերջի  ժամանակները, մարդու  հոգու  ալքիմիան, նամակ  տնից, ճանապարհորդություն  դեպի  տուն, համագործակցում  Աստծո  հետ,  նոր  ինֆորմացիա,  ....»:
> Այս  բոլոր  գրքերի  հեղինակը  Կռայոն  անունով  հրեշտակնա:


Իսկ չես կարծում, որ ինկերի կամ մայաների, լավ չեմ հիշում, ավանդապատումում հիշատակված թվականը՝ 2012 թիվը հավանաբար նույն իմաստով են ասված. գուցե ուսումնասիրողները սխալ են մեկնաբանել այդ տողերը ու դու պատահականություն ես համարում այդ թվերի նույնացումը… ասածս ինչ է, որ ամերիկյան հնդիկներն էլ գիտեյին այդ մասին և կարող է նրանց էլ հենց այդ հրեշտակն է ասել, որովհետև, ըստ նրանց պատումների, իրենց սովորեցրել է մի սպիտակ մորուքով, սպիտակ շորերով մի ծերունի (նաև նա նրանց գիտական մակարդակը բարցրացրել է ու նրանք հասել են գիտության բարձր մակարդակի, այնպիսի, որ անգամ այժմյան գիտությունն է անզոր. օրինակ Ամերիկա մայրցամաքին մոտ ու Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում գտնվող՝ Զատիկի կղզու արձանները, արձաններ, որոնց անգամ գլխարկները ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով էլ, չի լինի տեղաշարժել…) :Smile:  :Wink: 
2001-ի մասին հասկացա,իսկ կասես թէ ինչ է եղել 1989-ին… :Think:  :Smile: 

ՀԳ. մերսի,հետաքրքիր տեղեկությունների համար, ափսոս, որ այդ գրքերը հայերեն չկան, մեծ հաճույքով կկարդայի :Sad:  ես այդպիսի շատ գրքեր եմ կարդացել, նայել տարբեր հաղորդումներ, անգամ Ատլանտիդայի մասին շատ գրքեր, բայց դեռ դրանց մասին չէի լսել… :Xeloq:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

իմ կարծիքով մահից հետո պետք է այլ կյանք ու աշխարհ լինի, քանի որ լրիվ անիմաստ կլինի ծնվելը, ինչու ծնվել թեթ միակ առաքելությունը սերունդներ թողնելն ու նրանց համար հարստություն կուտակելն է , անկապ կլինի ամեն ինչ, զզվելի է կյանքը :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Սելավի*

Ասածդ գրքի ռուսերեն տարբերակի էլեկտրոնայինը կա՞ Եթե հա լինկը տուր էլի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> իմ կարծիքով մահից հետո պետք է այլ կյանք ու աշխարհ լինի, քանի որ լրիվ անիմաստ կլինի ծնվելը, ինչու ծնվել թեթ միակ առաքելությունը սերունդներ թողնելն ու նրանց համար հարստություն կուտակելն է , անկապ կլինի ամեն ինչ, զզվելի է կյանքը


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, թե մարդը մի եսիմինչ վերամբարձ-ոգեղեն էակ է, և համապատասխան վսեմ առաքելություն էլ պիտի ունենա: Մարդը տիեզերական պատահականության արդյունքում առաջացած երևույթ է, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, թե մարդը մի եսիմինչ վերամբարձ-ոգեղեն էակ է, և համապատասխան վսեմ առաքելություն էլ պիտի ունենա:


Մարդու եսիմինչ-վերամբարձ-ոգեղենությունը երևում է նրա ունակությունների, գործողությունների և այլ շնչավոր էակների համեմատությամբ էական տարբերությունների ուսումնասիրությունից:




> Մարդը տիեզերական պատահականության արդյունքում առաջացած երևույթ է, ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Ինչ-որ շատ օրինաչափ են այդ պատահականությունները  :Wink:  /Էլ չասած, որ «տիեզերական պատահականություն» բառակապակցությունը շատ մշուշոտ է/

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարդու եսիմինչ-վերամբարձ-ոգեղենությունը երևում է նրա ունակությունների, գործողությունների և այլ շնչավոր էակների համեմատությամբ էական տարբերությունների ուսումնասիրությունից:


Էական տարբերություն չկա:




> Ինչ-որ շատ օրինաչափ են այդ պատահականությունները  /Էլ չասած, որ «տիեզերական պատահականություն» բառակապակցությունը շատ մշուշոտ է/


Եթե այդ պատահականությունները քո ասած «շատ օրինաչափ», իմ ասած՝ այսպես դասավորված չլինեին, ես ու դու չէինք լինի, ոչ էլ՝ այս թեման ու այս խոսակցությունը: Էնպես որ, եթե մենք կանք, ուրեմն այդ պատահականությունները այլ կերպ դասավորվել չէին կարող: Եվ ընդհակառակը՝ հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ տեղ այդ պատահականություններն այլ կերպ են դասավորվել, քանի որ մենք այնտեղ չենք, այլ՝ այստեղ: Սենց խառը բաներ  :Smile: :

Տիեզերքը բացատրող մի տեսություն կա: Այն հարցին, թե ինչու՞ է Տիեզերքի մոդելը հենց այսպիսին, պատասխանում են, որ այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին շեղման/տարբերության դեպքում այդ հարցը տվողը չէր լինի, պատասխանողը չէր լինի, Տիեզերքը տեսնող ու ուսումնասիրող չէր լինի, մարդը չէր լինի: Ուրեմն՝ Տիեզերքը պետք է հենց այսպիսին էլ լինի:

Մեզ անթիվ-անհամար հնարավոր պատահականություններից միայն մեկն էր վիճակված՝ այն, որի արդյունքում կառաջանա մարդը:

----------

Սամվել (30.12.2008)

----------


## ars83

> Էական տարբերություն չկա:


Շատ եմ այս միտքը լսել ու համաձայն չեմ նրա հետ: Մեկ էական տարբերություն՝ տրամաբանելու և եղած նախապայմաններից նոր եզրահանգումների և կանխատեսումների ունակությունը մարդու մոտ, որով այլ շնչավորներ օժտված չեն:




> Եթե այդ պատահականությունները քո ասած «շատ օրինաչափ», իմ ասած՝ այսպես դասավորված չլինեին, ես ու դու չէինք լինի,  ոչ էլ՝ այս թեման ու այս խոսակցությունը: Էնպես որ, եթե մենք կանք, ուրեմն _այդ պատահականությունները այլ կերպ դասավորվել չէին կարող_:


Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինքներս մեզ որպես որոշակի հանգամանքների՝ տվյալ կարգով հանդես գալու հնարավորության ընդունումը մի տարբերակ է, բայց այն ամենահեշտերից է և համոզիչ չէ /այն պատճառով, որ բացառում է այլ տարբերակները/:




> Եվ ընդհակառակը՝ հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ տեղ այդ պատահականություններն այլ կերպ են դասավորվել, քանի որ մենք այնտեղ չենք, այլ՝ այստեղ: Սենց խառը բաներ :


 Հնարավոր է, իհարկե:




> Տիեզերքը բացատրող մի տեսություն կա: Այն հարցին, թե ինչու՞ է Տիեզերքի մոդելը հենց այսպիսին, պատասխանում են, որ այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին շեղման/տարբերության դեպքում այդ հարցը տվողը չէր լինի, պատասխանողը չէր լինի, Տիեզերքը տեսնող ու ուսումնասիրող չէր լինի, մարդը չէր լինի: Ուրեմն՝ Տիեզերքը պետք է հենց այսպիսին էլ լինի:


Բա որ էդ Տիեզերքի կենտրոնում մարդն է /ամբողջ Տիեզերքը կազմավորվել է այնպես, որ արդյունքում մարդ առաջանա/, այդ ինչպե՞ս մարդը կլինի հասարակ, ուրիշ շնչավորներից չտարբերվող էակ: 




> Տիեզերքը տեսնող ու ուսումնասիրող չէր լինի


Բա ասում ես՝ ոչ մի առաքելություն չունի  :Wink:  Սա, օրինակ, մեկը:




> Մեզ անթիվ-անհամար հնարավոր պատահականություններից միայն մեկն էր վիճակված՝ այն, որի արդյունքում կառաջանա մարդը:


Այս միտքը հիմնավորող _տրամաբանական_ հիմնավորումը ո՞րն է: [reasoning-ը]

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շատ եմ այս միտքը լսել ու համաձայն չեմ նրա հետ: Մեկ էական տարբերություն՝ տրամաբանելու և եղած նախապայմաններից նոր եզրահանգումների և կանխատեսումների ունակությունը մարդու մոտ, որով այլ շնչավորներ օժտված չեն:


Պարզապես մի որոշակի դասավորություն ունեցող ատոմների խմբի մի որոշակի հատկություն է:




> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինքներս մեզ որպես որոշակի հանգամանքների՝ տվյալ կարգով հանդես գալու հնարավորության ընդունումը մի տարբերակ է, բայց այն ամենահեշտերից է և համոզիչ չէ /այն պատճառով, որ բացառում է այլ տարբերակները/:
> 
> Բա որ էդ Տիեզերքի կենտրոնում մարդն է /ամբողջ Տիեզերքը կազմավորվել է այնպես, որ արդյունքում մարդ առաջանա/, այդ ինչպե՞ս մարդը կլինի հասարակ, ուրիշ շնչավորներից չտարբերվող էակ: 
> 
> Բա ասում ես՝ ոչ մի առաքելություն չունի  Սա, օրինակ, մեկը:
> 
> Այս միտքը հիմնավորող _տրամաբանական_ հիմնավորումը ո՞րն է: [reasoning-ը]


Այս բոլոր հարցերի հասցեատերը ես չեմ. ես այդ տեսույթունը չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև դա, ըստ էության, ոչ մի բան չի բացատրում. «տենց ա, որտև տենց ա»  :Smile: :

----------


## ars83

> Պարզապես մի որոշակի դասավորություն ունեցող ատոմների խմբի մի որոշակի հատկություն է:


Այսինքն՝ պատճառը զուտ ֆիզիոլոգիական-անատոմի՞կ է /սա հետաքրքրության համար եմ հարցնում/: Ձեռքի հետ էլ նկատենք, որ ատոմների կույտի հատկություն լինելը չի հերքում էական տարբերության գոյությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, բայց մի քիչ շատ չե՞ք հեռացել բուն թեմայից...  :Think:  Ուղղակի դեռ մտածում եմ՝ էս վերջին մի քանի էջերի գրառումներն արժե օֆֆտոպ համարել, թե չէ։ Բարդ ա մի տեսակ...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Terminator

> Բայց չէՄարդը տիեզերական պատահականության արդյունքում առաջացած երևույթ է, ուրիշ ոչինչ


Բայց չէ որ տիեզերքում ոչինչ պատահական չի լինում ու ստեղծվում :Shok: …Եթե մարդը պատահականության արդյունքում առաջացած երևույթ է, ապա հիմա ինչի չի լինում նման պատահականություններ, ու ստեղծվում նոր մարդացեղ՝ ռասա…Օրինակ կան Սիամական երկվորյակները, մարդ-փիղ կամ կոկորդիլոս (Գինեսի ռեկորդներում գրանցած) և ես իմ ինչ, դա չի կարելի համարել պատահականության արդյունք, բայց այդ երևույթները իրենց բացատրություններն ունեն, բայց գիտնականները ճշգրիտ չեն կարող բացատրել դրանց առաջացում և դա էլ է համարվում Պարաանորմալ երևույթներ, ինչպես այդ թեման է, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ այդ երևույթները մենք կարող ենք տեսնել, իսկ այս թեմայի և նման շատ բաներ չէ և եթե մենկ ընդունում ենք,որ դրանք կան, ապա նաև կարելի է ընդունել, որ նաև կարող է լինել մահ կյանքից հետո…

ՀԳ. շատ գիտնականներ են հիանում մարդու կատարյալ լինելու վրա, թեկուզ և, մարդու ԴՆԹ-ի կատարյալ լինելը, որ բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ այն տարբեր է ու չի կրկնվում… Հնարավոր չէ, որ մարդու նման կատարյալ էակ հենց այնպես առաջանար, թեկուզ այն, որ մարդը կարողացել է ստեղծել ԻՆՏԵՐՆԵՏԸ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Ժող, բայց մի քիչ շատ չե՞ք հեռացել բուն թեմայից...  Ուղղակի դեռ մտածում եմ՝ էս վերջին մի քանի էջերի գրառումներն արժե օֆֆտոպ համարել, թե չէ։ Բարդ ա մի տեսակ...


Միքիչ չե, լավ ել հեռացել են, 

հա ուզում եմ մի բան գրեմ, էնել նաyում եմ նախորդները ինչից ասես խոսում են, ել տիզերքից ել գերբնական ուժերից և այլն ու չի ստացվում կոնկրետ այս թեամայի մասին ինչ որ մի բան գրել, :Blush:  շատ էք շեղվել, ով ինչ կարծիքի է մահից հետո ինչ է լինելու՞ ֆսյո էսա հարցը.

Օրինակ ես ասում եմ որ մահից հետո ոչինչ ել չի ավարտվում, այլ ընդհակառակը ամենիչ սկսվում է, սկսվում է մի նոր կյանք, բայց այ էստեղա ամենակարևորը, մինչև մեր այս աշխարհից հեռանալը, այստեղ մեր ապրելուց է կախված թե մահից հետո ինչ կյանքով ենք ապրելու:

----------


## Ծով

Ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր է հետևյալ հարցը. «Դեռ չթռած, ինչու՞ եք ասում Հոպ :LOL: »

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր է հետևյալ հարցը. «Դեռ չթռած, ինչու՞ եք ասում Հոպ»


Ուզում են պարզեն, որ հետո «հոպի» տեղը սենց բաներ չասեն. «ԱԱԱԱԱաաաաաաաաաա...  ՑԲԽ»:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Terminator

> Միքիչ չե, լավ ել հեռացել են, 
> 
> հա ուզում եմ մի բան գրեմ, էնել նաyում եմ նախորդները ինչից ասես խոսում են, ել տիզերքից ել գերբնական ուժերից և այլն ու չի ստացվում կոնկրետ այս թեամայի մասին ինչ որ մի բան գրել, շատ էք շեղվել,


Այս թեման շատ ծավալուն է և դրա համար էլ հնարավոր է շեղվել ինչ-որ ձևով թեմայիվ,որպեսզի ավելի լավ հնարավոր լինի բացատրել այդ երևույթը ուրիշ ձևով, նաև առաջին հայացքից թվա, որ շեղվում ես թեմայից… Օրինակ այդ հասկանալու համար, նախ պետք է հասկանալ, թէ մարդը ինչպես է առաջացել՝ Աստծո թէ բնության ստեղծածն է և այլն, իսկ դրա համար պետք է քննվի Աստծու լինել չլինելը, ինչպես էկարող էր բնությունը ստեղծել մարդուն և այլն (բայց այդպիսի թեմաները ուղղակի պետք չի խորապես քննարկել, դրա համար կան առանձին թեմաներ, այլ մակերեսորեն, որ այս թեման ավելի լավ հասկացվի., ախր այս թեման շատ-շատերի քննարկման նյութն է և ճիշտ չի լինի, եթե քննարկվեր միայն բուն թեման, առանց պատասխանները մեկնաբանելու) :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Ուզում են պարզեն, որ հետո «հոպի» տեղը սենց բաներ չասեն. «ԱԱԱԱԱաաաաաաաաաա...  ՑԲԽ»:


իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ալտերնատիվը դա ա :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր է հետևյալ հարցը. «Դեռ չթռած, ինչու՞ եք ասում Հոպ»


՞՞՞

----------


## Vaho

> Ուզում են պարզեն, որ հետո «հոպի» տեղը սենց բաներ չասեն. «ԱԱԱԱԱաաաաաաաաաա...  ՑԲԽ»:


էս մեկկից վապշե բան չջոգի :Xeloq:

----------


## Vaho

> Այս թեման շատ ծավալուն է և դրա համար էլ հնարավոր է շեղվել ինչ-որ ձևով թեմայիվ,որպեսզի ավելի լավ հնարավոր լինի բացատրել այդ երևույթը ուրիշ ձևով, նաև առաջին հայացքից թվա, որ շեղվում ես թեմայից… Օրինակ այդ հասկանալու համար, նախ պետք է հասկանալ, թէ մարդը ինչպես է առաջացել՝ Աստծո թէ բնության ստեղծածն է և այլն, իսկ դրա համար պետք է քննվի Աստծու լինել չլինելը, ինչպես էկարող էր բնությունը ստեղծել մարդուն և այլն (բայց այդպիսի թեմաները ուղղակի պետք չի խորապես քննարկել, դրա համար կան առանձին թեմաներ, այլ մակերեսորեն, որ այս թեման ավելի լավ հասկացվի., ախր այս թեման շատ-շատերի քննարկման նյութն է և ճիշտ չի լինի, եթե քննարկվեր միայն բուն թեման, առանց պատասխանները մեկնաբանելու)


Այո համաձայն եմ, պետք է այս հարցը ավելի  լավ հասկացվի, բայց իմ կարծքով Աստծուն հավատացողի համար էս հարցի պատասխանը արդեն պարզ է :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

ՄԱՀ… ԻՍԿ ՀԵՏՈ…հետո միմեջբերում. 

«ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր ուժերի կամ էներգիաների համակցություն: Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք մահ, ֆիզիկական մարմնի գործունեության լիակատար դադարեցումն է: Արդյո՞ք այս բոլոր ուժերն ու էներգիաները դադարում են մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ միասին: Կամքը, մտադրությունը, ցանկությունը, գոյատևելու ծարավը, շարունակվելը, ավելին ու ավելին դառնալը հսկայական ուժ են պարունակում, որը շարժում է ամբողջ կյանքեր,  ամբողջ գոյություններ, որը շարժում է նույնիսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը: Սա մեծագույն ուժ է, աշխարհի մեծագույն էներգիան: Այս ուժը չի դադարում մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ, որը հենց մահն է, բայց այն շարունակում է իրեն դրսևորել մեկ այլ ձևում՝ առաջացնելով կրկնակի գոյություն, որը կոչվում է վերածնունդ»:

----------


## REAL_ist

> «ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր ուժերի կամ էներգիաների համակցություն: Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք մահ, ֆիզիկական մարմնի գործունեության լիակատար դադարեցումն է: Արդյո՞ք այս բոլոր ուժերն ու էներգիաները դադարում են մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ միասին: Կամքը, մտադրությունը, ցանկությունը, գոյատևելու ծարավը, շարունակվելը, ավելին ու ավելին դառնալը հսկայական ուժ են պարունակում, որը շարժում է ամբողջ կյանքեր, ամբողջ գոյություններ, որը շարժում է նույնիսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը: Սա մեծագույն ուժ է, աշխարհի մեծագույն էներգիան: Այս ուժը չի դադարում մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ, որը հենց մահն է, բայց այն շարունակում է իրեն դրսևորել մեկ այլ ձևում՝ առաջացնելով կրկնակի գոյություն, որը կոչվում է վերածնունդ»:


տենաս էս ովա սահմանել, երևի սեփական փորձից գիտի

----------


## Terminator

> տենաս էս ովա սահմանել, երևի սեփական փորձից գիտի


Դա կրոնական մի ուղություն է, որն ունի ամբողջ աշխարհում շուրջ 500 մլն անդամ, արի չասեմ որ, որը ստեղծվել է մ.թ.ա. 5-րդ դարում…

ՀԳ. Ահա ակս հարցի Թեորիան… :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> ՄԱՀ… ԻՍԿ ՀԵՏՈ…հետո միմեջբերում. 
> 
> «ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր ուժերի կամ էներգիաների համակցություն: Այն, ինչը մենք անվանում ենք մահ, ֆիզիկական մարմնի գործունեության լիակատար դադարեցումն է: Արդյո՞ք այս բոլոր ուժերն ու էներգիաները դադարում են մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ միասին: Կամքը, մտադրությունը, ցանկությունը, գոյատևելու ծարավը, շարունակվելը, ավելին ու ավելին դառնալը հսկայական ուժ են պարունակում, որը շարժում է ամբողջ կյանքեր,  ամբողջ գոյություններ, որը շարժում է նույնիսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը: Սա մեծագույն ուժ է, աշխարհի մեծագույն էներգիան: Այս ուժը չի դադարում մարմնի գործունեության ընդհատման հետ, որը հենց մահն է, բայց այն շարունակում է իրեն դրսևորել մեկ այլ ձևում՝ առաջացնելով կրկնակի գոյություն, որը կոչվում է վերածնունդ»:


Հետաքրքիր է բայց :Think: 
Ես ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասելու՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ մահից հետո մի բան կա, բայց երկրի վրա դեռ իրենց գոյությունը պահպանող էակները՝ մենք, չենք կարող ասել, թե ինչ:Դրա համար մի շտապե՛ք, ամեն ինչ էլ կհասցնեք տեսնել սեփական աչքերով :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Այո համաձայն եմ, պետք է այս հարցը ավելի  լավ հասկացվի, բայց իմ կարծքով Աստծուն հավատացողի համար էս հարցի պատասխանը արդեն պարզ է


Իսկ չհավատացողի համա՞ր… միթե նա էլ չպետք է իմանա այս հարցի պատասխանը, դրա համար էլ կարելի է մի փոքր շեղվել և փորձել ուրիշձևերով բացատրել դրա մոտավոր պատասխանը, որովհետև ոչ մեկը չի կարող 100 տոկոսով պատասխանել այս հաևցին :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> միթե նա էլ չպետք է իմանա այս հարցի պատասխանը


 :LOL: լավ էլի այ ցավդ տանեմ, մոլորակի վրա տենց մարդ չկա որ ետ հարցի պատասխանը գիտի :Wink:  ու չի էլ լինի, համոզված եմ, ամեն մարդ կարա իրա ֆանտազիայի ու մտածելակերպի համապտասխան կարծիք կազմի, կամ ուրիշի կարծիքը սեփականը սարքի

----------


## Terminator

> լավ էլի այ ցավդ տանեմ, մոլորակի վրա տենց մարդ չկա որ ետ հարցի պատասխանը գիտի ու չի էլ լինի, համոզված եմ, ամեն մարդ կարա իրա ֆանտազիայի ու մտածելակերպի համապտասխան կարծիք կազմի, կամ ուրիշի կարծիքը սեփականը սարքի


Դե ես էլ նույնն եմ ասում, նաև, եթե մարդը չի հավատում Աստծուն և այդ տեսանկյունից չի ըընդունում այս, ապա գոնե, եթե ցանկանում է, իմանա ուրիշ տեսակետներ այս փեմայի մասին… միայն այդ էի ասում :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Պայթյունով առաջացել է տիեզերքը.. Իսկ մոլորակները առաջանում նաև հիմա մեծ աստղերի պայթյունից... ու  միշտ էլ առաջացել են այդպես... 
> 
> Այդ պատճառով է որ մոլորակները ունեն տարբեր տարիքներ.. իսկ Տիեզերքին տարբեր տարիքներ չի տրվում.. ուղակի տրվում է տարիքի հնարավոր միջակայք միայն


Սամվել  ջան թույլ  տուր  չհամաձայնվեմ  քեզ  հետ:  
 Հիմա  ես  թարգմանություն  բաժնում  կտեղադրեմ  այս  թեմային  համահունչ  մի  նյութ  որը  որոշ  ժամանակ  հետո  լույս  կսփռի  մեզ  այժմ  անհայտ  շատ  բաների  վրա:
Նյութը  տեղադրում  եմ  թարգմանություն  բաժնում  քանի  որ  այն  ռուսերեն  է  և  չէի  կարող  տեղադրել  այստեղ: 
Եթե  անգամ  չթարգմանեն  այդ  նյութը  կարծում  եմ  որ  կկարողանաս  հասկանալ  ռուսերեն  տարբերակը:

----------


## Terminator

> Սամվել  ջան թույլ  տուր  չհամաձայնվեմ  քեզ  հետ:  
>  Հիմա  ես  թարգմանություն  բաժնում  կտեղադրեմ  այս  թեմային  համահունչ  մի  նյութ  որը  որոշ  ժամանակ  հետո  լույս  կսփռի  մեզ  այժմ  անհայտ  շատ  բաների  վրա:
> Նյութը  տեղադրում  եմ  թարգմանություն  բաժնում  քանի  որ  այն  ռուսերեն  է  և  չէի  կարող  տեղադրել  այստեղ: 
> Եթե  անգամ  չթարգմանեն  այդ  նյութը  կարծում  եմ  որ  կկարողանաս  հասկանալ  ռուսերեն  տարբերակը:


Տեսնում եմ, որ քեզ այդպիսի բաներ հետաքրքրում եմ… կարող ես կարդալ «20-րդ դարի գաղտնիքները» ամսագիրը, որը ռուսերեն է, որի դեկտեմբեր ամսվա համարում կա մի ծավալուն հոդված՝ մի թունելի մասին, նաև հարցազրույց «այն աշխարհից» և այլն…այդ ամսագիրը ինտերնետում կա…

----------


## Dorian

Իսկ եթե "կյանք մահից հետո" ասելով, Հիսուս նկատի ուներ այն կյանքն ու հավերժությունը, որին հասավ ինքը, որին հասան, ասենք, Ֆրեյդը, Էնշտեյնը, կամ, թեկուզ, Մուհամեդը:  :Think:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ եթե "կյանք մահից հետո" ասելով, Հիսուս նկատի ուներ այն կյանքն ու հավերժությունը, որին հասավ ինքը, որին հասան, ասենք, Ֆրեյդը, Էնշտեյնը, կամ, թեկուզ, Մուհամեդը:


Էտ էլա տարբերակ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Dorian

> Էտ էլա տարբերակ


 :Think:  Կարևորը, ավելի հեշտ ա հավատալ սրան, քան նրան, թե մեռնելուց հետո գնալու ես մի տեղ, որի իրավաբանական հասցեն ոչ մեկ չգիտի` այսինքն չի ճանաչվում օրենքի կողմից:  :Cool:

----------


## ihusik

Ի՞նչ հասցե էիր ուզում, որ լիներ. ասենք ֆիզիկական ոլորտի նմա՞ն. Երևան, Աբովյան փողոց 10  :Smile:  նման հասցե նկատի ունեի՞ր - Այդ ոլորտն նույնքան բնական է մեր հոգու համար, որքան այս ֆիզիկականը մեր ֆիզիկական մարմնի համար. նա հոգու ոլորտն է սա՝ ֆիզիկական ու այստեղ ոչ մի զարմանալի կամ արտասովոր բան չկա։ Այնտեղ էլ կան բազում ոլորտներ տարբեր աստիճանի նուրբ տատանումներով ու հոգին գնում է այն ոլորտ, որ ոլորտին որ համապատասխանում են իր հոգու տատանումները և ֆիզիկական կյանքն էլ հենց դրա համար է, որ կատարելագործվի մարդ ֆիզիկական ոլորտում ու իր իսկական բնակավայրում (այլ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական մեր փորձադաշտում) առաջ գնա՝ ձեռք բերելով համապատասխան հոգևոր  որակներ։ 

Միակ դժվարությունն այն է, որ մարդ չի հիշում ոչ իր վերերկրային ոլորտում գտնվելը, ոչ իր անցած կյանքերը (միայն մինչ 7 տարեկան երեխաների մոտ է դա մասնակի պահպանվում այն էլ վերագրվելով երեխայի երևակայությանն ու ծիծաղի կամ ծաղրի հանդիպելով երեխան պակում է այդ դուռն էլ)։ Իսկ չի հիշում մարդ, որովհետև սխալ կլիներ ու կխանգարեր մարդու առաջխաղացմանը և ասեմ ինչու՞. եթե մարդ հիշեր, որ իր անցած կյանքում նա վնասել է մի անձնավորության, որն իր հետ հիմա կողք կողքի ապրում են ու ըստ պատճառ-հետևանքի օրենքի այս կյանքում էլ նա պետք է վնասի իրեն պատկերացնում եք ինչ կկատարվի նրանց հետ ու այդպես կխախտվի ամեն բան։ Կամ ասենք անցյալ կյանքում մեկը թագավոր է եղել ու հիմա պետք է կյանքից այլ փորձ ձեռք բերի ու ծնվել է բանվոր, իսկ իրեն ղեկավարը իրեն նախկին ծառան է որին անցյալ կյանքերում շատ էր ճնշել ու հիմա պետք է հատուցի :Smile:  վերջիս միտքը որ աշխարհիկ իշխանավորները հասկանան, վստահ եմ այլ կերպ կապրեն ու առավել օգտակար իրենց իսկ համար։

----------


## The_only_one

Մահը մարդու կյանքի վերջում տեղի ունեցող այն իրականությունն է, որից դեռ ոչ-ոք չի խուսափել։ Բոլոր դարերում մարդը փորձել է բացահայտել, թե ի՞նչ է մահը՝ դիմելով հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցների։ Մահվան նկատմամբ մարդու այսչափ հետաքրքրությունը պայմանավորված է դրա նկատմամբ ունեցած վախով։ Մարդկանց համար մահը ամեն բանի ավարտն է։ Որոշ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ են տալիս ընդհանրապես չխոսել դրա մասին։
Սակայն քրիստոնյաները միանգամայն այլ տեսակետ ունեն այս խնդրի շուրջ։ Աստվածաշունչն ամբողջությամբ պատասխանում է նաև այս հարցին։ Ըստ Աստծո Խոսքի՝ ֆիզիկական մահն ընդամենը անցում է մի իրականությունից մյուսին։ Ուստի, հիմք ընդունելով նշված փաստը, ոմանք վստահեցնում են, որ անհանգստանալու որևէ կարիք չկա։ Սակայն եթե կրկին դիմենք Աստվածաշնչին, ապա պարզ է դառնում, որ իրականում մահվանից հետո սկսվող իրականությունը քեզ համար կարող է ճակատագրական հետևանքներ ունենալ, եթե դու չգիտես Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչով բացված ճանապարհի մասին։ Այս ճանապարհը տանում է դեպի մի տեղ, որին մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը կոչում է դրախտ։
Աստվածաշունչը պնդում է, որ իրականում գոյություն ունի և դրախտ, և դժոխք։ Դրախտում, որտեղ կա Աստծո ներկայությունը, մահից հետո հայտնվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց երկրային կյանքի ընթացքում արձագանքել են Աստծո կանչին և ընդունել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական Տեր ու Փրկիչ։ Մյուս կողմից, դժոխքում հավիտյանս կլինեն նրանք, ովքեր մինչև վերջ մերժել են Հոր կանչը, որը կոչ է անում վերադառնալ Իր հետ անմիջական փոխհարաբերության վայրը։ Դրախտ տանող ճանապարհը ոչ քո համեմատաբար արդար կյանք ապրելով է, և ոչ էլ միայն գործածդ մեղքերի ու հանցանքների համար զղջալով։ Սրանք, իհարկե, լավ բաներ են, սակայն ինքնին չեն ապահովագրում մարդուն մահվանից հետո դժողքում հայտնվելուց։ Միակ և կրկին միակ ճանապարհը դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսին հավատալն է ու Նրա հանդեպ ունեցած հավատքը համապատասխան գործերովամրապնդելը։
Հետաքրքիր է նշել, որ Աստված դժոխքը չի ստեղծել մարդկանց համար (Մաթ. 25:41): Այն ի սկզբանե ստեղծվել է սատանայի և նրա հետ ընկած չար հրեշտակների դատաստանի համար։ Սակայն մարդիկ, ովքեր մերժում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսի միջոցով փրկությունը, իրականում ոչ միայն մերժում են Քրիստոսի էությամբ լցված կյանքի հնարավորությունը, այլ նաև ընտրում այս աշխարհի չար էությամբ ապրելը, որ նույնն է թե ընդունում են սատանայի ապստամբ էությունը։ Սրանով իսկ, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մերժում են Քրիստոսին, ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, մահվանից հետո կհանդիպեն նոր, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ նաև դաժան մի իրականության։
Սակայն քրիստոնյաների համար մահը վախի աղբյուր չէ, որովհետև մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Իր փառավոր հարությամբ հաղթել է մահին (1-ին Կոր. 15:54-55):

----------

Second Chance (18.04.2009), Կտրուկ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես նույնպես  հակված  եմ  հավատալու  վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարին: :Cool: 

Կասեմ  ավելին, ես  զարմանում եմ, որ  երկիր  մոլորակի  վրա    դեռ  կան  մարդիկ,  որոնք  կասկածի  տակ են դնում վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարը: Անձամբ  ես  այս  համոզմանը  հանգել եմ  հենվելով  ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ   վրա, այլ  ոչ  թե  հիմք  ընդունելով  եվ որպես միակ եվ  ճշմարիտ  ապացույց բերելով  մեկ  գիրք, իսկ հետոել   շարունակելով  աչք  փակել այն  անհերքելի  ապացույցների  վրա  որոնք կոչված են  վկայելու  վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարը:

Բազմաթիվ  ՅՈԳեր,  դեռեվս  կյանքի  օրոք  վարպետորեն  տիրապետում են  մահվան  արվեստին, նրանք  կարողանում են  աստրալ  մարմինը  ժամանակավոր  անջատել  ֆիզիկականից, եվ  ճանապարհորդել   գոյության նուրբ  ոլորտներով, եվ  նորից  վերադառնալ  ֆիզիկական  մարմին: Այս  կարգի  մարդիկ  իրականում գոյություն  ունեցող, մեզ հետ  նույն  մոլորակի  վրա  ապրող  մարդիկ են, այլ  ոչ  թե   ինչ որ  ֆանտաստիկ  սյուժեյով  ֆիլմի  կամ  գրքի  հորինված  պերսոնաժներ:

Եվս  մեկ  անհերքելի  փաստ  որը  վկայակոչում է  վերամարմնավորման  հավաստի  լինելը--------------Տիբեթցիների  հոգեվոր  առաջնորդ  Դալայ Լաման, արդեն  դարեր  շարունակ, կյանքից -կյանք   վերամարմնավորվում է  տարբեր  մարմիններում, որպեսզի  շարունակի  առաջնորդել սեփական  ժողովրդի  հոգեվոր  վերելքը: Ամեն  անգամ  մահվանից  առաջ  նա  հաղորդում է իր ծնվելու  հաջորդ  վայրը, արտաքին  նշանները  որոնց  շնորհիվ  նրան կարող են  գտնել, եվ  դեռ  մանուկ  հասակից նրան կարգել  Տիբեթցիների  հոգեվոր  առաջնորդ: Սակայն  բացի  գտնվելու  ճշգրիտ  վայրի, արտաքին  նշանների  մասին  տեղեկություններից  գոյություն  ունեն  նաեվ  հատուկ հարցեր, որոնց  պատասխանը երբեք  չի  կարող  իմանալ 5-6  տարեկան  սովորական  երեխան, եվ որոնց  օգնությամբել  հենց  վերջնականապես  համոզվում են   որ  երեխան  հենց  ինքը  Դալայ Լամայի  հերթական  վերամարմնավորումն  է:

Ըստ  Քրիստոնեության  այժմյան  մեկնաբանության, մարդը ապրում է  մեկ  կյանք, եվ  վերջին  դատաստանից  հետո  ըստ  գործած  լավ կամ վատ  արարքների, եվ  ըստ Քրիստոսին  որպես  փրկիչ  ընդունելու  կամ  չնդունելու  հանգամանքի, մեռելները    արժանանում են  կամ  դրախտի կամ  դժոխքի:  Մեկ  կյանք  ապրելու  գաղափարը  արդեն  իսկ  խիստ  հակասում է  տիեզերական  այն  օրենքներին  որոնց  մենք  անպատճառ կարող ենք հետեվել    կյանքին  ավելի  բաց  աչքերով  նայելու  դեպքում:

Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը  կյանքի ընթացքում  գոնե  մեկ  անգամ  իրեն  հարց է  տալիս-------Ո՞ՐՆ  Է  ԿՅԱՆՔԻ  ԻՄԱՍՏԸ-------հենց նույն  տիբեթցիները  ասում են  որ  կյանքի  իմաստը  կայանում է  ԻՆՔՆԱՃԱՆԱՉՄԱՆ եվ  ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՄԱՆ  ՄԵՋ:
Այս  խոսքերը  խիստ  բնական են  հնչում  եվ  ոչ  մի  կերպ  չեն  հակասում  կյանքի  օրենքներին: ԻՆՔՆԱՃԱՆԱՉՄԱՆ ՇՆՈՐՀԻՎ  ՄԵՆՔ  ՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ  ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ, ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾՄԱՆ  ՇՆՈՐՀԻՎ  ՄԵՆՔ  ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐԻՆՍ  ՄՈՏԵՆՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ  ՄԵՐ  ՆԵՐՍՈՒՄ  ԳՈՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  ՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ  ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ  ՍԿԶԲԻՆ:Իսկ  արդյո՞ք  հնարավոր  է  մեկ՝ մարդկային  չափազանց  կարճ  կյանքի  ընթացքում,  անցնել  ինքնաճանաչման  եվ ինքնակատարելագործման  ողջ  ուղին :Cool: 

Մարդիկ  կյանքի  ընթացքում  հաղթահարում են բազմաթիվ  դժվարություններ, անցնում են փորձությունների,  զրկանքների, դառնությունների  միջով, այս  ամենի  արդյունքում  կուտակում են կյանքի փորձ, ձեռք են  բերում  իմաստություն, նույնիսկ  ամենածանր պայմաններում  շարունակում են կառչել  կյաքից, եվ այս  ամենը  ինչի՞՞՞՞  համար, որ  հասնեն  մահվան  շեմին  եվ  մի  քանի  ակնթարթում  կորցնեն  ողջ  կուտակվաց  իմաստությունը եվ  կյանքի  հմտությունը: Կամ  որ  այդ  ամենը  սառեցնեն  դարերով  ինչ է  թե  կհասնի  դատաստանի  օ՞րը  եվ  հնարավոր է  հրաշք  տեղի  ունենա եվ  հայտնվեն  դրախտում՞՞՞ Իսկ  ի՞նչ  է  դրախտը՞՞՞՞՞՞  մշտական  երջանկությու՞ն, իսկ  արդյոք  սաել  չի  հակասում  տիեզերական  օրենքներին, չէ  որ  բնության  մեջ   ամառվան  հաջորդում է  ձմեռը, ցերեկվան հաջորդում է  գիշերը,  ցրտին  տաքը,  ուրախությանը  հաջորդում է  տխրությունը եվ  հակառակը:

գիտնականները  վերջերս  առնետների  վրա  փորձ  են  կատարել, ստիմուլացրել են  կենդանու  ուղեղի  այն  հատվածը  որը  պատասխան  է  տալիս  երջանկության  զգացման  հետ:  եվ ինչ  է  տեղի  ունեցել, կենդանին  դադարել է  կատարիել  կեր  փնտրելու  սովորական  գործողությունը, նրա  վարքից  կարելի  էր հետեվել  որ  պարզապես  կորցրել է  ապրելու  իմաստը, եվ  փորձի  արդյունքը  այն  եղավ  որ  կենդանին  շատ  արագ, առանց  որեվե  լուրջ  պատճառների  պարզապես  սատկեց:

----------

ihusik (15.02.2009), Terminator (16.02.2009), Ուլուանա (14.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես նույնպես  հակված  եմ  հավատալու  վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարին:
> 
> Կասեմ  ավելին, ես  զարմանում եմ, որ  երկիր  մոլորակի  վրա    դեռ  կան  մարդիկ,  որոնք  կասկածի  տակ են դնում վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարը:


ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում այլ հստակ մերժում եմ վերամարմնավորման  մոլորությունը։այն համարում եմ աննպատակ ու դեպի փակուղի տանող։և ուզում եմ այդ շարքից տալ մի քանի հարց ամրապնդելու համար  իմ տեսակետը։
1   քանի՞ անգամ մարդը պետք է գնա ու գա։  
2   ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը եթե ոչինչ չի հիշելու։ 
3   եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները  գնում գալիս են.  ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է  շատանում մարդկությունը։
                                       շարունակելի

----------

Monk (14.02.2009), Second Chance (16.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում այլ հստակ մերժում եմ վերամարմնավորման մոլորությունը։այն համարում եմ աննպատակ ու դեպի փակուղի տանող։և ուզում եմ այդ շարքից տալ մի քանի հարց ամրապնդելու համար իմ տեսակետը։
> 1 քանի՞ անգամ մարդը պետք է գնա ու գա։ 
> 2 ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը եթե ոչինչ չի հիշելու։ 
> 3 եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները գնում գալիս են. ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է շատանում մարդկությունը։
> շարունակելի


Ես  էլի  առիթ  ունեցել եմ  այս  խոսքերը  մեջբերել  կրոնին վերաբերող այլ  թեմայի  շրջանակներում-----------------Աստված  ԱԲՍՈԼՅՈՒՏ  ԳՈՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է: Իսկ  ԱԲՍՈԼՅՈՒՏԸ  իր  մեջ   ընդգրկում է  ԱՄԵՆ  ԻՆՉ,   տեսանելին եվ  անտեսանելին, վերջավորը  եվ  անվերջանալին............... եվ  եթե  նա  հանդիսանում է  ԱՄԵՆ  ԻՆՉ ,  հետեվաբար նա  ոչ  միայն  սկզբնաղբյուրն է,  այլ  նաեվ  հետեվանքը, եվ  այս  ընդգրկուն  գաղափարից  այն  կողմ  մարդկային  միտքը  բարձրանալ  պարզապես  անկարող է:

Եվ  եթե  ես  Աստծո  փոխարեն  սկսեմ  պատասխան  տալ  ձեր  հարցերին, դրանք  կլինեն ընդհամենը  
պատասխաններ  տրված  ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ  ուղեղի  կողմից, լավ կլիներ որ, ոչ ոք  այս  կամ  այն  գրքից  բերված  տողերը  մեջբերելով,  չփորձի  խոսել  ԱՍՏԾՈ  անունից,ԵԿԵՔ  ԽՈՍԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ  ԱՆՈՒՆԻՑ: հետեվաբար  ես  կփորձեմ  ներկայացնել  ԻՄ  պատկերացումները  ձեր  տված  հարցերի  վերաբերյալ:

1-----------քանի՞՞ անգամ  մարդը  պետք է  գնա  ու  գա:

ԵՍ  կարծում եմ  որ  նպատակը  պետք է  հանդիսանա  ճանապարհը , այլ  ոչ  թե  հենց  բուն  նպատակը,մեկ  նպատակին  հաջորդում է մեկ  այլ  նպատակ, եվ  այսպես շարունակ, շարժվելով   դեպի  անսահմանություն: Ցույց  տվեք  ինձ,  թե  որտե՞ղ են  սկսվում, եվ  որտեղ են  վերջանում  թվերի  հաջորդականությունը:

2------ո՞րն  է  դրա  նպատակը, եթե  ոչինչ  չի հիշելու:

Կարծում եմ այն ինչ որ  պետք  է, հիշվում է,  լավ  խոսք  կա-----մեր  կարման  դա  մեր  միտքն է------կարեվորը  մեր  մտքերի  պարունակությունն է, այլ  ոչ  թե  այս կամ այն  իրադարձությունների  շղթան:
Մենք  պետք է  զգույշ վերաբերվենք  մեր  մտքերին, գիտակցելով  որ  մեր  մտքերի  եվ  իրադարձությունների մեջ   որոնք  տեղի  են  ունենում  մեր  կյանքում, կա խիստ  պատճառահետեվանքային կապ:Մեջբերեմ  հրաշալի  խոսքեր  ասված  մեծ  փիլիսոփայի  կողմից--------ՄԵՐ  ՃԱԿԱՏԱԳԻՐԸ  ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ Է  ՄԵՐ  ԲՆԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ-------եվս  մեկ  մեջբերում որը  ռուսերենով  է  լավ  հնչում--------Я  ЕСТЬ  ТО  ЧТО  Я  ДУМАЮ---------Գաղտնիք չի  որ  երեխան  ծնվում է  արդեն  ունենալով  սեփական  բնավորություն:Իսկ  ինչպես  պարզեցինք հենց  բնավորությունն է  պայմանավորում  մարդու  ճակատագիրը: Էնպես  որ  դա  առաջի  հայացքից է  թվում թե  մարդ  ոչինչ  չի  հիշում, գիտնականները  վաղուց  պարզվել են  որ  այն  ամենը  ինչ  տեղի է ունենում մարդու  կյանքում, այն  ամենը  ինչ  նա  մտածում կամ զգում է  գրանցվում է  ենթագիտակցության  մեջ: Ահա  հենց  սա է  որ  մենք  տեղափոխում ենք  կյաքից  կյանք:

3----------եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները գնում գալիս են. ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է շատանում մարդկությունը-------------եթե  ես  տաի  ձեր  այն  հարցի  պատասխանը,  թե  ինչի  հաշվին է  շատանում  մարդկությունը  ես  նաեվ  հանգիստ  կպատասխանեի  այն  հարցին,  թե  ինչպես է  առաջացել  մարդկությունը:

----------

Ուլուանա (14.02.2009), Սելավի (14.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես  էլի  առիթ  ունեցել եմ  այս  խոսքերը  մեջբերել  կրոնին վերաբերող այլ  թեմայի  շրջանակներում-----------------Աստված  ԱԲՍՈԼՅՈՒՏ  ԳՈՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է: Իսկ  ԱԲՍՈԼՅՈՒՏԸ  իր  մեջ   ընդգրկում է  ԱՄԵՆ  ԻՆՉ,   տեսանելին եվ  անտեսանելին, վերջավորը  եվ  անվերջանալին............... եվ  եթե  նա  հանդիսանում է  ԱՄԵՆ  ԻՆՉ ,  հետեվաբար նա  ոչ  միայն  սկզբնաղբյուրն է,  այլ  նաեվ  հետեվանքը, եվ  այս  ընդգրկուն  գաղափարից  այն  կողմ  մարդկային  միտքը  բարձրանալ  պարզապես  անկարող է:
> 
> Եվ  եթե  ես  Աստծո  փոխարեն  սկսեմ  պատասխան  տալ  ձեր  հարցերին, դրանք  կլինեն ընդհամենը  
> պատասխաններ  տրված  ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ  ուղեղի  կողմից, լավ կլիներ որ, ոչ ոք  այս  կամ  այն  գրքից  բերված  տողերը  մեջբերելով,  չփորձի  խոսել  ԱՍՏԾՈ  անունից,ԵԿԵՔ  ԽՈՍԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ  ԱՆՈՒՆԻՑ: հետեվաբար  ես  կփորձեմ  ներկայացնել  ԻՄ  պատկերացումները  ձեր  տված  հարցերի  վերաբերյալ:
> 
> 1-----------քանի՞՞ անգամ  մարդը  պետք է  գնա  ու  գա:
> 
> ԵՍ  կարծում եմ  որ  նպատակը  պետք է  հանդիսանա  ճանապարհը , այլ  ոչ  թե  հենց  բուն  նպատակը,մեկ  նպատակին  հաջորդում է մեկ  այլ  նպատակ, եվ  այսպես շարունակ, շարժվելով   դեպի  անսահմանություն: Ցույց  տվեք  ինձ,  թե  որտե՞ղ են  սկսվում, եվ  որտեղ են  վերջանում  թվերի  հաջորդականությունը:
> 
> ...


Չամիչ.որևէ կասկած չունենալով քո տրամաբանության վրա այնուամենայնիվ  ասեմ. որ հարցերին վերաբերվող որևէ հիմնավորում չհնչեց։ուղղակի տարալուծական մտքեր։
բայց փորձենք առաջ գնալ։  
Մարդը մարդ է առաջինը իր հիշողությամբ  և իր արարքներին պատասխան տալու  ունակությամբ։ինչի՞ համար եմ սա ասում՝ ենթադրենք թէ. ոչ թէ քո ներկա ժամանակից առաջ ես եղել.  այլ  նույն ժամանակի մեջ  2 կերպով ես հանդես գալիս. ասենք մեկը դու ես .մեկն ել կողքի շենքի  Սաքոն։ որևէ բան տալիս է քեզ Սաքոյի գոյությունը։ իհարկե ո՛չ։ նմանապես և անցյալի երևակայական եսդ ոչինչ չի կարող քեզ տալ։  2 ի՞նչ է լինում այն հոգիների հետ որոնք հասնում են կատարյալ կամ բավարար վիճակի։ նորից պետքէ վերամարմնավորվե՞ն թէ՞  պետք է ոչնչանան։
Չամիչ. կարծում եմ քո ասած ՙբացարձակ գոյությունը՚ ամեն դեպքում պետք է մարդկությանը հայտներ  իր կամքը.   այլ ոչ թէ թողներ ինքնահոսի։ :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Ձեր թույլտվությամբ ես էլ պատասխանեմ այս հարցերին։ :Smile: 



> ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում այլ հստակ մերժում եմ վերամարմնավորման  մոլորությունը։այն համարում եմ աննպատակ ու դեպի փակուղի տանող։և ուզում եմ այդ շարքից տալ մի քանի հարց ամրապնդելու համար  իմ տեսակետը։
> 1   քանի՞ անգամ մարդը պետք է գնա ու գա։  
> 2   ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը եթե ոչինչ չի հիշելու։ 
> 3   եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները  գնում գալիս են.  ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է  շատանում մարդկությունը։
>                                        շարունակելի


Նախ ասեմ, որ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը ոչ թե տանում է փակուղի, այլ հանդիսանում իմ կարծիքով միակ ուղին փակուղի չմտնելու համար և միակ ուղին, որ հիմնավորված պատասխանում է շատ ու շատ հարցերի, որոնք եթե չընդունենք այդ գաղափարը ապա չենք էլ կարող տրամաբանական ու ճիշտ լուծում գտնել ու ստիպված պետք է փակուղի մտած ասենք. «Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են» և վերջ դնենք մեր գիտելիքի ձգտմանը։

*1   քանի՞ անգամ մարդը պետք է գնա ու գա։* 

Այնքան անգամ, որքան որ հարկավոր է, որ հոգին տվյալ շրջանի համար նախատեսված իր դասերը սերտի, ինչպես աշակերտը։ Դուք մեկ օր չեք գնացել չէ՞ դպրոց ու փոխադրվել երկրորդ դասարան, այլ մի շարք օրեր գնացել եք դասարան ամեն օր մի բան սովորել հարստացրել ձեր տվյալ դասարանի համար նախատեսված գիտելիքները ու եթե այնքան ծույլ չեք եղել, որ դասատուն տնօրենի հետ խոսելով չթողնեն ձեզ փոխադրվել երկրորդ դասարան կարճ ասած համապատասխանել եք շատ թե քիչ մյուս դասարան անցնելուն ապա մյուս տարվանից հաճախել եք երկրորդ դասարան և այդպես շարունակ։ Իսկ երբ ավարտել եք դպրոցը և ընդունվել մանկավարժական իսնտիտուտ և ավարտել այնտեղ էլ ստանալով համապատասխան գիտելիքներ, ապա իրավունք եք ստացել գալ դպրոց և ինքներդ դասավանդել այն աշակերտներին, որոնք դեռ դպրոց հաճախելու մակարդակում են։ Կարծում եմ հասկանալի էին բերածս նմանություններն ձեր հարցի հետ կապված։ Իմիջիայլոց հոգիներն ունենում են ինչպես կանացի, այնպես էլ տղամարդկային մարմնավորումներ, որպեսզի ավելի արագ կատարելագործվեն՝ ձեռք բերելով երկու սեռերի հոգեբանական համապատասխան հատկանիշներն էլ ու երբեմն հանդիպած էլ կլինեք տղամարդու կանացի որակներով կամ հակառակն ու նաև որոշ հակառակ սեռի արտաքին տեսքի գծերով ինչը կարող է հանդիսանալ ոչ անցած մարմնավորման ժամանակ տվյալ հոգին հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է եղել։ Բնականաբար լինում են նաև մի քանի մարմնավորումներ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչ որպես։ (մանրամասը չեմ գրում, թե չէ շատ երկար կլինի...)

*2   ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը եթե ոչինչ չի հիշելու։* 

Նախ մի հակադարձ հարց այս հարցի հետ կապված. դուք հիշու՞մ եք ինչ եք արել ութ տարի առաջ այս նույն օրը... չեք հիշում, բայց ապրել եք չէ՞... ու այն մարդը հիմա այն մարդու արդյունքն է, որ ապրել է նաև ութ տարի առաջ ու որ չի հիշում դա չի նշանակում, որ չի եղել նա ութ տարի առաջ։ Հետո. մարդու ոգու հիշողությունը գտնվում է նրա անմահ Ոգու ոլորտում ու նա ով բարձրանում ու հասնում է իր մեջ այդ ոլորտին, նա հիշում է իր անցյալ կյանքերը։ Այսինքն իսկական ոգեղեն անհատը դա կարող է տեսնել, բայց նա չի ասի դրա մասին. կան բաներ, որ չեն ասվում։ Չնայած կարելի է օրինակ մտածել Պուշկինի գրած «Մոցարտ և Սալյերի» պոեմի վրա, որը որոշ կարծիքների դա հենց իր անցած մարմնավորման պատմությունն է. Մոցարտը մարմնավորվում է որպես Պուշկին ու նույն անձնավորությունն էլ կրկին նրան սպանում։ Մի հիանսքան գրվածք, որը շատ եմ սիրում կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ. 
*Ավ. Իսահակյան  ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈԻԹՅՈԻՆ*

Շատ դեպքեր են լինում, երբ երեխան հիշում է իր անցած կյանքերը ու ստուգելուց հետո հաստատվում է ամեն բան. դա շատ է հանդիպում մանավանդ այն հոգիների հետ, որոնք անցած կյանքում իրենց բնական մահով չեն մահացել ու կրկին արագ վերադարձել են մեկ այլ մարմնավորման։ Շատ նման դեպքեր կան մանրամասնել չեմ ուզում շատ երկար կտևի ուղղակի կարող եք ինքներդ էլ գտնել նման դեպքերի մասին պատմող գիտական ֆիլմեր... վերջերս էլի նման երկու ֆիլմ դիտեցի ռութուբում։ Իսկ պատճառներից մեկն էլ, որ մարդ չի հիշում դա այն է, որ եթե նրան տրվեր այդ հիշողությունը, դա նրան շատ կխանգարեր ներկա մարմնավորման ժամանակ առաջ շարժվելուն (տես նախորդ գրածներս)։ Եվ հենց դրա համար էլ նաև Հիսուսը կանգ չէր առնում դրա վրա՝ չնայած Աստվածաշունչը չի հերքում, այլ ճիշտ ընկալելու դեպքում ուղղակի խոսում է վերամարմնավորման գոյություն ունենալու մասին, ինչը շատ լավ գիտեին և Հիսուսը և նրա աշակերտները։ Եվ ինքներս էլ կարող ենք անել այն, ինչ անում էր Հիսուսը և դեռ ավելի ինչպես ասում է հենց ինքը Հիսուսը, բայց ե՞րբ դա կկարողանանք. երբ որ մի շարք մարմնավորումների ընթացքում հասնենք այն աստիճանին ու մի քիչ էլ բարձր, որ կարողանանք անենք այնպես ինչպես անում էր Հիսուսը ու դեռ ավելի - եթե հավատու՞մ ենք իհարկե Հիսուսի խոսքերին։ 

*3   եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները  գնում գալիս են.  ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է  շատանում մարդկությունը։*

Պարզ պատճառով. բոլոր հոգիները չեն մարմնավորված հիմա, այլ նուրբ, հոգևոր ոլորտում կան բազում հոգիներ, որոնք այդ ոլորտից գալիս և մարմնավորվում են ֆիզիկական այս ոլորտում ու մարմին ստանում՝ մարմնավորվում. դրանք այն հոգիներն են, որոնք հեռանալով մեր ֆիզիկական ոլորտից (մահանալով այսպես ասած) հեռանում են իրենց հոգու համապատասխան ոլորտը։ Կարծում եմ Աստվածաշունչ գնահատող մարդն այնքան մատերիալիստ չպետք է լինի, որ բացի մատերիայից այլ բան չընդունի և ասի հոգի չկա կամ չկա նման ոլորտ ուր հեռանում են այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռացած հոգիները։ Ու հենց այդ ոլորտում շատ ավելի հոգիներ կան քան ֆիզիկական ոլորտում մարմնավորվածները ու կարող է և շատանա և քչանա մարմնավորված հոգիների քանակը։

----------

Terminator (16.02.2009), Ուլուանա (15.02.2009), Սելավի (15.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

;1582645]Չամիչ.որևէ կասկած չունենալով քո տրամաբանության վրա այնուամենայնիվ ասեմ. որ հարցերին վերաբերվող որևէ հիմնավորում չհնչեց։ուղղակի տարալուծական մտքեր։[/quote]

Փաստորեն իմ  մտքերը  համարեցիր  չհիմնավորված, եվ  որոշեցիր հակափաստարկներ չբերել  ինձ հակառակն  ապացուցելու  համար:

[quote=Կտրուկ;1582645]ի՞նչ է լինում այն հոգիների հետ որոնք հասնում են կատարյալ կամ բավարար վիճակի։ նորից պետքէ վերամարմնավորվե՞ն թէ՞ պետք է ոչնչանան

Քո  հարցին  կպատասխանեմ  շատ  պարզ  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ  ԳԻՏԻ:
Իմ  ասածը  հետեվյալն է, ես  ելնելով  իմ  սեփական  դիտարկումներից,  վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարը  համարում եմ ավելի  տրամաբանական, քան այժմյան Քրիստոնեության  մեկ կյանքի  գաղափարը:

Ինչ է  նշանակում  Աստված  պիտի  հայտներ  իր կամքը, եվ չպիտի  մարդկանց  թողներ  ինքնահոսի:
դու  զգու՞մ ես   փորձում ես  ինչ որ  պատկերացումներ  կազմել  Աստծո  որակների  մասին: Աստված  անքննելի է, անճանաչելի, անիմանալի:
Ես  ապրելով  ոչ  շատ  երկար  կյանք, հանգել եմ այն  եզրակացությանը, որ  տիեզերքում  գործում են  որոշակի  օրենքներ,եվ տիեզերքը  կարծես լինի մեկ ընդհանուր  օրգանիզմ իր  բազմաթիվ,  իրար հետ  մշտական  կապի մեջ  գտնվող  բջիջներով,  առաջնորդվելով տիեզերական     օրենքներով,  մարդը  կարող է պահպանել ներքին  ներդաշնակություն  եվ  խաղաղություն: Իսկ  ինչպե՞ս  կարող է  մարդը  իմանալ որ խախտել է  տիեզերքի օրենքները: Կարծում եմ որ  տարբեր  տեսակի  ֆիզիկական  հիվանդությունները, դեպրեսիաները, նեվրոզները  կլիմայական անոմալ փոփոխությունները  հանդիսանում են այն  ահազանգող  միջոցները  որոնք  մարդուն  զգուշացնում են որ  խախտվել են  օրենքները:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.02.2009), Սելավի (15.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մահից հետո դրախտն է, բայց չգիտես ինչու ոչ ոք մեռնել չի ուզում

----------

Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), Մինա (21.01.2012)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ;1582645]*
> Քո  հարցին  կպատասխանեմ  շատ  պարզ  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ  ԳԻՏԻ:*
> 
> Փաստորեն իմ  մտքերը  համարեցիր  չհիմնավորված, եվ  որոշեցիր հակափաստարկներ չբերել  ինձ հակառակն  ապացուցելու  համար:


Չամիչ. հակափաստարկների համար՝ մինիմում փաստ է պետք։ որոնք դու չբերեցիր։ սկզբում ասացիր. որ քո տրամաբանությամբ ես հասել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին։ ես էլ ուզում էի  մեկնաբանեիր տրամաբանությունդ ։բայց ՙԱստված գիտի՚ պատասխանի դեպքում  ի՞նչ հակափաստարկ ես ուզում։
չնայած գրածիդ մեջ շատ հակասություններ կան.որոնց գիչ անց կանրադառնամ։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դուք մեկ օր չեք գնացել չէ՞ դպրոց ։


մեկ օր չեմ գնացել.ինչպես ել մեկ օր չեք ապրում ։մեկ անգամ եմ գնացել և մեկ անգամ ել երկրային կյանքն է։


> ու փոխադրվել երկրորդ դասարան, այլ մի շարք օրեր գնացել եք դասարան ամեն օր մի բան սովորել հարստացրել ձեր տվյալ դասարանի համար նախատեսված գիտելիքները ու եթե այնքան ծույլ չեք եղել, որ դասատուն տնօրենի հետ խոսելով չթողնեն ձեզ փոխադրվել երկրորդ դասարան կարճ ասած համապատասխանել եք շատ թե քիչ մյուս դասարան անցնելուն ապա մյուս տարվանից հաճախել եք երկրորդ դասարան և այդպես շարունակ։ ։


պատկերացնում եմ այն խեդճ երեխայի վիճակը որ տեղափոխվելով երկրորդ դասարան .պետքէ նորից սովորի այբուբենը ու իր դպրոցի տեղը։ և այդպես ամեն տարի


> Իսկ երբ ավարտել եք դպրոցը և ընդունվել մանկավարժական իսնտիտուտ և ավարտել այնտեղ էլ ստանալով համապատասխան գիտելիքներ, ապա իրավունք եք ստացել գալ դպրոց և ինքներդ դասավանդել այն աշակերտներին,։


հիշեցնեմ որ այս ամենը կատարվում է իրականում .բայց մեկ կյանքը հերիք է լինում որ մարդ դառնա մանկավարժ։ դեռ չի եղել այնպիսի դեպք.որ նորածինը ծնվի ու իր մանկաբարձին ասի ՙայսօր սովորելու ենք Ա տառը՚


> Կարծում եմ հասկանալի էին բերածս նմանություններն ձեր հարցի հետ կապված։ ,։


Ո՛չ ։.......հասկանալը հասկանալի են բայց տրամաբանական ու ընդունելի չեն



> Իմիջիայլոց հոգիներն ունենում են ինչպես կանացի, այնպես էլ տղամարդկային մարմնավորումներ, որպեսզի ավելի արագ կատարելագործվեն՝ ձեռք բերելով երկու սեռերի հոգեբանական համապատասխան հատկանիշներն էլ ու երբեմն հանդիպած էլ կլինեք տղամարդու կանացի որակներով կամ հակառակն ու նաև որոշ հակառակ սեռի արտաքին տեսքի գծերով ինչը կարող է հանդիսանալ ոչ անցած մարմնավորման ժամանակ տվյալ հոգին հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է եղել։ ,։


Աաա՜ ահա թէ որտեղից են առաջանում հոմոսեքսուալիստները։ բայց այս ենթադրությամբ պետք է որ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը այդ արատի տակ լիներ։։


> Բնականաբար լինում են նաև մի քանի մարմնավորումներ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչ որպես։ (մանրամասը չեմ գրում, թե չէ շատ երկար կլինի...),։


ճիշտ ել անում եք ։։


> *2   ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը եթե ոչինչ չի հիշելու։* 
> 
> Նախ մի հակադարձ հարց այս հարցի հետ կապված. դուք հիշու՞մ եք ինչ եք արել ութ տարի առաջ այս նույն օրը... չեք հիշում, ..


խնդրում եմ. իմ փոխարեն մի պատասխանեք։ ես հիշում եմ. թէ որտեղ եմ աշխատել . անունս ինչ է .ովքեր են հարազատներս ու ընկերներս ։ պարտադիր չի հիշեմ թէ այդ օրը ժամը քանիսին եմ արթնացել։։


> բայց ապրել եք չէ՞... ու այն մարդը հիմա այն մարդու արդյունքն է, որ ապրել է նաև ութ տարի առաջ ու որ չի հիշում դա չի նշանակում, որ չի եղել նա ութ տարի առաջ։ Հետո. մարդու ոգու հիշողությունը գտնվում է նրա անմահ Ոգու ոլորտում ու նա ով բարձրանում ու հասնում է իր մեջ այդ ոլորտին, նա հիշում է իր անցյալ կյանքերը։ ..


ես հանկարծ հիշեցի որ ինձանից 1000 դոլար եիք վերցրել նախորդ կյանքում։ե՞րբ կվերադարձնե՞ք :LOL: ։։



> Այսինքն իսկական ոգեղեն անհատը դա կարող է տեսնել, բայց նա չի ասի դրա մասին. կան բաներ, որ չեն ասվում։ Չնայած կարելի է օրինակ մտածել Պուշկինի գրած «Մոցարտ և Սալյերի» պոեմի վրա, որը որոշ կարծիքների դա հենց իր անցած մարմնավորման պատմությունն է. Մոցարտը մարմնավորվում է որպես Պուշկին..


այ քեզ բ՜ան։ մարդը սովորոմ սովորում է կոնսերվատորյաում և դառնում բանաստեղծ


> Իսկ պատճառներից մեկն էլ, որ մարդ չի հիշում դա այն է, որ եթե նրան տրվեր այդ հիշողությունը, դա նրան շատ կխանգարեր ներկա մարմնավորման ժամանակ առաջ շարժվելուն (տես նախորդ գրածներս)։ ..


Տեսա։


> Եվ հենց դրա համար էլ նաև Հիսուսը կանգ չէր առնում դրա վրա՝ չնայած Աստվածաշունչը չի հերքում, այլ ճիշտ ընկալելու դեպքում ուղղակի խոսում է վերամարմնավորման գոյություն ունենալու մասին, ինչը շատ լավ գիտեին և Հիսուսը և նրա աշակերտները։ Եվ ինքներս էլ կարող ենք անել այն, ինչ անում էր Հիսուսը և դեռ ավելի ինչպես ասում է հենց ինքը Հիսուսը, բայց ե՞րբ դա կկարողանանք. երբ որ մի շարք մարմնավորումների ընթացքում հասնենք այն աստիճանին ու մի քիչ էլ բարձր, որ կարողանանք անենք այնպես ինչպես անում էր Հիսուսը ու դեռ ավելի - եթե հավատու՞մ ենք իհարկե Հիսուսի խոսքերին։ ..


Աստվածաշնչյան տարրական գիտելիք ունեցոդ մարդը գիտի որ Աստվածաշունչը հերքում է վերամարմնավորումը։։
*եվ ինչպես մարդոց սահմանված է մեկ անգամ մեռնիլ ու անկե ետքը դատաստան։
                                                                                                         եբր.9։27*




> *3   եթե անընդհատ նույն հոգիները  գնում գալիս են.  ապա ինչի՞ հաշվին է  շատանում մարդկությունը։*
> 
> Պարզ պատճառով. բոլոր հոգիները չեն մարմնավորված հիմա, այլ նուրբ, հոգևոր ոլորտում կան բազում հոգիներ, որոնք այդ ոլորտից գալիս և մարմնավորվում են ֆիզիկական այս ոլորտում ու մարմին ստանում՝ մարմնավորվում. դրանք այն հոգիներն են, որոնք հեռանալով մեր ֆիզիկական ոլորտից (մահանալով այսպես ասած) հեռանում են իրենց հոգու համապատասխան ոլորտը։ Կարծում եմ Աստվածաշունչ գնահատող մարդն այնքան մատերիալիստ չպետք է լինի, որ բացի մատերիայից այլ բան չընդունի և ասի հոգի չկա կամ չկա նման ոլորտ ուր հեռանում են այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտից հեռացած հոգիները։ Ու հենց այդ ոլորտում շատ ավելի հոգիներ կան քան ֆիզիկական ոլորտում մարմնավորվածները ու կարող է և շատանա և քչանա մարմնավորված հոգիների քանակը։


հոգի կա՛։      Գնալ գալը  չկա՛։

----------

Hrayr (15.02.2009), Monk (15.02.2009), Second Chance (16.02.2009), The_only_one (15.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Կտրուկ* ջան եթե ողջ գրածիս մեջ կապեր չես նկատել հարցերիդ հետ կապված ու դպրոցն ու սովորելը դպրոցում բառացի հասկացել, ապա ցավոք իրոք որ ասածս չի ընկալվի ու տրամաբանությունից էլ զուրկ կլինի՝ ինչպես երկու հոգի երկու տարբեր բաներից խոսեն։

Որոշ գրածներիցդ երևում է լավ տրամադրություն ես ունեցել չգիտեմ մինչ գրառումս կարդալն ու պատասխանելը թե գրառումս կարդալուց, համենայն դեպս եթե այդպես լավ է ազդել գրառումս տրամադրությանդ վրա կարող ես այս թեմայիս մնացած գրառումներն էլ կարդաս, դրանցում էլ շատ զվարճալի բաներ եմ գրել։ :Smile: 

Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը իմ համար շատ լուրջ գիրք է, որ հեքիաթի նման բառացի հասկանամ։ Մեջբերածդ հատվածը շատ դիպուկ է, բայց մի քանի հարցեր ունեմ. Հիսուսն ասում է, որ մենք կարող ենք անենք այն ամենը ինչ ինքն է անում ու մի բան էլ ավելին... մի կողմ դնենք մեր հասարակ մահկանացուներին, ինձ ասա թե կա՞ գոնե մեկ եկեղեցու խոնարհ ծառա (որ գիտի անգիր Աստվածաշունչն էլ) որ կարողանա  Հիսուսի ասածի պես իր կատարածների  գոնե 1-2 տոկոսն կատարի հիմա։ 

Մեկ հարց էլ. կբացատրե՞ս թե ի ծնե կույրն ինքն ինչպես մեղք գործած պետք է լիներ, եթե ի ծնե է կույր ու ինքն անցած կյանքեր չի ունեցել, որ մեղք գործած լինի։ Մենակ եթե էլի լավ տրամադրություն ունենաս չասես թե մոր որովայնում դեռ չծնված է մեղքը գործել։  :Smile: 
ԱՒԵՏԱՐԱՆ ԸՍՏ ՅՈՎՀԱՆՆԷՍԻ  գլուխ 9
Ի ԾՆԷ ԿՈՅՐԻ ԲԺՇԿՈՒՄԸ

9։1 Եւ մինչ անցնում էր, *ի ծնէ կոյր* մի մարդու տեսաւ. 2 իր աշակերտները հարցրին նրան և ասացին. «Ռաբբի´, *մեղքը ու՞մն է, որ կոյր է ծնուել, սրա՞նն է,* թէ՞ հօրն ու մօրը»

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ* ջան եթե ողջ գրածիս մեջ կապեր չես նկատել հարցերիդ հետ կապված ու դպրոցն ու սովորելը դպրոցում բառացի հասկացել, ապա ցավոք իրոք որ ասածս չի ընկալվի ու տրամաբանությունից էլ զուրկ կլինի՝ ինչպես երկու հոգի երկու տարբեր բաներից խոսեն։»


Ո՛չ երբեք.բառացի չեմ հասկացել։ փոխաբերությանդ պատասխանել եմ համապատասխան փոխաբերությամբ.ինչու՞ ես  ուղիղ հասկացել։




> [Որոշ գրածներիցդ երևում է լավ տրամադրություն ես ունեցել չգիտեմ մինչ գրառումս կարդալն ու պատասխանելը թե գրառումս կարդալուց, համենայն դեպս եթե այդպես լավ է ազդել գրառումս տրամադրությանդ վրա կարող ես այս թեմայիս մնացած գրառումներն էլ կարդաս, դրանցում էլ շատ զվարճալի բաներ եմ գրել։։»


հավատա. որ անձնական ոչ մի վատ բան չունեմ  քո հանդեպ։զվարջալին  ուղղակի այդ  գաղափարհ  սկզբնական հեղինակն է եղել ։ որ իբր հոգիները  փրփրագինու մեջ ընկնծ շոկոլադի պես  գնում գալիս են։




> [Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը իմ համար շատ լուրջ գիրք է, որ հեքիաթի նման բառացի հասկանամ։։»


առավել ևս ինձ համար։ ուղղակի պետք է տարբերել թէ որտեղ է փոխաբերությունը և որտեղ  ուղղակի միտքը։


> [
> ։ Մեջբերածդ հատվածը շատ դիպուկ է, բայց մի քանի հարցեր ունեմ. Հիսուսն ասում է, որ մենք կարող ենք անենք այն ամենը ինչ ինքն է անում ու մի բան էլ ավելին... մի կողմ դնենք մեր հասարակ մահկանացուներին, ինձ ասա թե կա՞ գոնե մեկ եկեղեցու խոնարհ ծառա (որ գիտի անգիր Աստվածաշունչն էլ) որ կարողանա  Հիսուսի ասածի պես իր կատարածների  գոնե 1-2 տոկոսն կատարի հիմա։ ։։»


։վստահ եղիր դրանում։  միայն թէ կատարողը ոչ թէ ՙխոնարհ ծառան է՚այլ Աստված։ 
բազում հրաշքներ եմ տեսել։ :Smile: 




> [Մեկ հարց էլ. կբացատրե՞ս թե ի ծնե կույրն ինքն ինչպես մեղք գործած պետք է լիներ, եթե ի ծնե է կույր ու ինքն անցած կյանքեր չի ունեցել, որ մեղք գործած լինի։ Մենակ եթե էլի լավ տրամադրություն ունենաս չասես թե մոր որովայնում դեռ չծնված է մեղքը գործել։ 
> ԱՒԵՏԱՐԱՆ ԸՍՏ ՅՈՎՀԱՆՆԷՍԻ  գլուխ 9
> Ի ԾՆԷ ԿՈՅՐԻ ԲԺՇԿՈՒՄԸ
> 
> 9։1 Եւ մինչ անցնում էր, *ի ծնէ կոյր* մի մարդու տեսաւ. 2 իր աշակերտները հարցրին նրան և ասացին. «Ռաբբի´, *մեղքը ու՞մն է, որ կոյր է ծնուել, սրա՞նն է,* թէ՞ հօրն ու մօրը»


այս հարցըի հեղինակը իհարկե դու չես և այն արդեն գննարկվել ենք  ՙյուսամուտ ՚ում  ։միայն թէ ընդունողը ընդունում է իսկ չնդունողի համար ուզում ես կրակ  իջեցրու մեկ է։ խնդրում եմ ժամանակ տրամադրիր։
http://lusamut.net/forums/index.php?topic=1406.0

----------


## ihusik

Ճիշտ ես, Աստվածաշունչն ով ոնց ուզում այդպես էլ մեկնաբանում ու հասկանում է ու հիմա չեմ պատրաստվում իմ տեսակետը պնդեմ, ամեն մարդու իր չափով է տրվում վերցնելու այդ օվկիանից. մեկի սափորը կամ կողովը մեծ է ու շատ է տեղ անում, մեկինը փոքր ու քիչ է վերցնում. այնպես որ կարճ կարդացի տեղադրածդ հղումից ու նույն մտքին հանգեցի։

----------

Սելավի (16.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Ինձ համար միանշանակ գործում է վերամարմնավորման օրենքը, այլապես կամ պետք է ընդունենք որ Աստված անարդար է մեկին շատ փող, առողջություն ու կյանքի ամեն բարիքները տալով իսկ մյուսին ի ծնե զրկելով կամ էլ չտալով հավասար ելքային պայմաններ նրանց, իսկ վերամարմնավորման օրենքով ամեն բան իր տեղն է ընկնում և մարդ ինչ ցանում է այն էլ հնձում  -ՊՕՂՈՍ ԱՌԱՔԵԱԼԻ ԹՈՒՂԹԸ ԳԱՂԱՏԱՑԻՆԵՐԻՆ գլուխ 6   7 Չխաբուէք. Աստուած չի ծաղրւում, 8 որովհետև, ինչ որ մարդս սերմանում է, նոյնը և կը հնձի. - և եթե չնդունենք վերամարմնավորման օրենքը, որ ի ծնե կույրն էլ ու ամեն բանն էլ անցած ցանած սերմերից են, ապա կխաբվենք ու կծաղրենք վերջիվերջո Աստծուն ու կավելացնենք անհավատների բանակը, որը հենց հետևանքն է ընդունված սխալ պատկերացումների։

----------

Չամիչ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ինձ համար միանշանակ գործում է վերամարմնավորման օրենքը, այլապես կամ պետք է ընդունենք որ Աստված անարդար է մեկին շատ փող, առողջություն ու կյանքի ամեն բարիքները տալով իսկ մյուսին ի ծնե զրկելով կամ էլ չտալով հավասար ելքային պայմաններ նրանց, իսկ վերամարմնավորման օրենքով ամեն բան իր տեղն է ընկնում և մարդ ինչ ցանում է այն էլ հնձում  -ՊՕՂՈՍ ԱՌԱՔԵԱԼԻ ԹՈՒՂԹԸ ԳԱՂԱՏԱՑԻՆԵՐԻՆ գլուխ 6   7 Չխաբուէք. Աստուած չի ծաղրւում, 8 որովհետև, ինչ որ մարդս սերմանում է, նոյնը և կը հնձի. - և եթե չնդունենք վերամարմնավորման օրենքը, որ ի ծնե կույրն էլ ու ամեն բանն էլ անցած ցանած սերմերից են, ապա կխաբվենք ու կծաղրենք վերջիվերջո Աստծուն ու կավելացնենք անհավատների բանակը, որը հենց հետևանքն է ընդունված սխալ պատկերացումների։


Ցավոք ժամանակս չի հերիքում լիարժեք կերպով մասնակցել քննարկումներին, ինձ անհասկանալի պատճառով էլ իմ մոտից ֆորումը ծանրացել է, չնայած կապս նորմալ է, ամեն դեպքում առայժմ կարճ պատասխանեմ. այո, մարդը հնձում է այն, ինչ որ ցանել է *ինքը*, և ոչ թե այն տասնյակ կամ հարյուրավոր անձինք, որոնց մեջ արդեն, ըստ ռեինկարնացիայի տեսության, անցյալում արդեն մարմնավորվել էր նրա հոգին:

----------

may (16.02.2009), Կտրուկ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ. հակափաստարկների համար՝ մինիմում փաստ է պետք։ որոնք դու չբերեցիր։ սկզբում ասացիր. որ քո տրամաբանությամբ ես հասել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին։ ես էլ ուզում էի մեկնաբանեիր տրամաբանությունդ ։բայց ՙԱստված գիտի՚ պատասխանի դեպքում ի՞նչ հակափաստարկ ես ուզում։
> չնայած գրածիդ մեջ շատ հակասություններ կան.որոնց գիչ անց կանրադառնամ։


Ավելի  լավ է կոնկրետ ասելիքով  հանդես  գալ, այլ ոչ թե  հանդես գալ  միայն  ուրիշի  ասելիքը  որակավորելով  որպես  ասելիքի  բացակայություն:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ. հակափաստարկների համար՝ մինիմում փաստ է պետք։ որոնք դու չբերեցիր։ սկզբում ասացիր. որ քո տրամաբանությամբ ես հասել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին։ ես էլ ուզում էի մեկնաբանեիր տրամաբանությունդ ։բայց ՙԱստված գիտի՚ պատասխանի դեպքում ի՞նչ հակափաստարկ ես ուզում։
> չնայած գրածիդ մեջ շատ հակասություններ կան.որոնց գիչ անց կանրադառնամ։ 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




Ակնհայտ  փաստերը  ընկալելու  համար  մինիմում  ցանկություն է պետք, որը  այս դեպքում չկա:
Հնչեցին  բազմաթիվ տրամաբանական  մեկնաբանություններ, որոնք  տվալ  դեպքում  չգտան իրենց հասցեատիրոջը:
«Աստված գիտի»  արտահայտությունը  հնչեց  այն  հարցից հետո որը  ոչ  մի կերպ  չի կարելի  դասել  տրամաբանության ոլորտին:
կան  երեվույթներ  որոնք  հնարավոր  չի  մեկնաբանել  տրամաբանությամբ, բայց  դա չի  նշանակում  որ չկա տրամաբանություն  կամ  չկան  նման երեվույթներ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ավելի  լավ է կոնկրետ ասելիքով  հանդես  գալ, այլ ոչ թե  հանդես գալ  միայն  ուրիշի  ասելիքը  որակավորելով  որպես  ասելիքի  բացակայություն:


Չամիչ. նպատակս՝ այստեղ որևէ մեկին գաղափարակոխ անելը չէ։  ես  ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում ներկայացնել ինքս ինձ։եթե անձնական  վիրավորանք ես զգացել՝ներող եղիր։
իմ պատերազմը ոչ թէ քո՛ դեմ է. այլ ՝տարբեր տեսակի կախարդությունների.շամանների ու  դիվային ուսմունքների  տեր երկրներից  ներմուծված  մոլորությունների դեմ։
ցավով եմ նայում. թէ ինչպես են իմ ազգակիցները ԿեՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՍՏԾՈ   հրավերքը մերժած՝ տարվում  դեպի մահ ու կորուստ տանող  կեղծ ուսմունքներով։ուսմունքներ որոնք ներմուծվել են կով և կամասուտրա պաշտող երկրներից։ ուսմունքներ որոնք իրականում ոչինչ չունեն տալու այլ միայն վերցնելու ու գողանալու ։ 
և գողանալու  ամենաթանկը՝    ՔՈ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ։

----------

may (17.02.2009), The_only_one (18.02.2009), Արիացի (24.02.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ. նպատակս՝ այստեղ որևէ մեկին գաղափարակոխ անելը չէ։ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում ներկայացնել ինքս ինձ։եթե անձնական վիրավորանք ես զգացել՝ներող եղիր։
> իմ պատերազմը ոչ թէ քո՛ դեմ է. այլ ՝տարբեր տեսակի կախարդությունների.շամանների ու դիվային ուսմունքների տեր երկրներից ներմուծված մոլորությունների դեմ։
> ցավով եմ նայում. թէ ինչպես են իմ ազգակիցները ԿեՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՍՏԾՈ հրավերքը մերժած՝ տարվում դեպի մահ ու կորուստ տանող կեղծ ուսմունքներով։ուսմունքներ որոնք ներմուծվել են կով և կամասուտրա պաշտող երկրներից։ ուսմունքներ որոնք իրականում ոչինչ չունեն տալու այլ միայն վերցնելու ու գողանալու ։ 
> և գողանալու ամենաթանկը՝ ՔՈ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ։ 
> __________________



Ես  երբեք չեմ  պնդել  որ  իմ  գրած  մտքերը,գաղափարները  վերջնական  ճշգրիտ են կամ  անբեկանելի:Ես ընդամենը  փորձել եմ ասել, որ  ըստ  իմ դիտարկումների  վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարը  համարում եմ  ավելի  տրամաբանական քան  մեկ կյանք ունենալու  գաղափարը:    Աչքիս  առաջ  ունենալով  բազմաթիվ  ակնհայտ  փաստեր, որոնք գալիս են  ապացուցելու վերամարմնավորման  գաղափարի  իրական լինելը, ես  անգամ այդ  դեպքում  հակված չեմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը  ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼ  ՈՐՊԵՍ  ՎԵՐՋՆԱԿԱՆ ՃՇԳՐԻՏ:

Իսկ  դու  շարժվում ես այն  ճանապարհով  որով  շարժվում էին  միջնադարյան  ինկվիզիցիայի առաջնորդները, բոլոր  նրանց ովքեր  չեն  մտածում այնպես ինչպես դու, ԱՍՏԾՈ ԱՆՈՒՆԻՑ  մեղադրում ես  դիվական ուժերին ծառայելու  մեջ: Պետք է որ  դժվար  լինի ապրել այն աշխարհում որում ապրում ես  դու, շրջապատված  մոլագարներով եվ  դիվահարվածներով:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես երբեք չեմ պնդել որ իմ գրած մտքերը,գաղափարները վերջնական ճշգրիտ են կամ անբեկանելի:Ես ընդամենը փորձել եմ ասել, որ ըստ իմ դիտարկումների վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը համարում եմ ավելի տրամաբանական քան մեկ կյանք ունենալու գաղափարը: *Աչքիս առաջ ունենալով բազմաթիվ ակնհայտ փաստեր, որոնք գալիս են ապացուցելու վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի իրական լինելը,* ես անգամ այդ դեպքում հակված չեմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼ ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋՆԱԿԱՆ ՃՇԳՐԻՏ:


Չամիչ ջան իսկ այդ ակնհայտ փաստերից կարո՞ղ ես բերել կոնկրետ օրինակներ

----------


## Արշակ

> Ցավոք ժամանակս չի հերիքում լիարժեք կերպով մասնակցել քննարկումներին, ինձ անհասկանալի պատճառով էլ իմ մոտից ֆորումը ծանրացել է, չնայած կապս նորմալ է, ամեն դեպքում առայժմ կարճ պատասխանեմ. այո, մարդը հնձում է այն, ինչ որ ցանել է *ինքը*, և ոչ թե այն տասնյակ կամ հարյուրավոր անձինք, որոնց մեջ արդեն, ըստ ռեինկարնացիայի տեսության, անցյալում արդեն մարմնավորվել էր նրա հոգին:


Monk ջան, բայց չէ՞ որ էդ _ինքը_ հենց հոգին է որ կա՝ ինչ ֆիզիկական մարմնում ուզում է լինի։ Նաև թեկուզ քրիստոնեական պատկերացումների դեպքում։ Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե չընդունես էն գաղափարը, որ մարդը, ինքը հենց հոգին է, ապա նույն ձևով պիտի պնդես, որ մարդ իր ցանածը պիտի հնձի հենց ֆիզիկական մարմնով մինչև մահը, այլ ոչ թե հոգին այն աշխարհում, ինչպես ասում է քրիստոնեությունը։ Չէ՞ որ ըստ քրիստոնեության ամեն մարդ (հոգին) ֆիզիկական մարմնի մահից հետո էն աշխարհում՝ երկնային արքայությունում ստանում է իրեն արժանին, պատասխան է տալիս իր արած–չարածի համար։
Կներեք, թեմայի քննարկումներին վաղուց չեմ հետևում, ուղղակի էս գրառումը տեսա, ասեցի պատասխանեմ։

----------


## Monk

> Monk ջան, բայց չէ՞ որ էդ _ինքը_ հենց հոգին է որ կա՝ ինչ ֆիզիկական մարմնում ուզում է լինի։ Նաև թեկուզ քրիստոնեական պատկերացումների դեպքում։ Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե չընդունես էն գաղափարը, որ մարդը, ինքը հենց հոգին է, ապա նույն ձևով պիտի պնդես, որ մարդ իր ցանածը պիտի հնձի հենց ֆիզիկական մարմնով մինչև մահը, այլ ոչ թե հոգին այն աշխարհում, ինչպես ասում է քրիստոնեությունը։ Չէ՞ որ ըստ քրիստոնեության ամեն մարդ (հոգին) ֆիզիկական մարմնի մահից հետո էն աշխարհում՝ երկնային արքայությունում ստանում է իրեն արժանին, պատասխան է տալիս իր արած–չարածի համար։
> Կներեք, թեմայի քննարկումներին վաղուց չեմ հետևում, ուղղակի էս գրառումը տեսա, ասեցի պատասխանեմ։


Բանն այն է, Արշակ ջան, որ, ըստ քրիստոնեության, հանդերձյալ կյանքում հատուցումը տրվում է մարմնով հարությունից հետո: Ի վերջո մեռյալների հարությունը վերաբերում է մարդկանց մարմիններին, իսկ հոգին ինքնին անմահ է:  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բանն այն է, Արշակ ջան, որ, ըստ քրիստոնեության, հանդերձյալ կյանքում հատուցումը տրվում է մարմնով հարությունից հետո: Ի վերջո մեռյալների հարությունը վերաբերում է մարդկանց մարմիններին, իսկ հոգին ինքնին անմահ է:


Մի րոպե, ըստ քրիստոնեության հոգին չի՞ որ կամ դժոխք է գնում, կամ դրախտ։
Ու մեկ էլ, մարմնով հարությունը ո՞րն է։ Խոսքը ֆիզիկակա՞ն մարմնի մասին է։

----------


## Monk

> Մի րոպե, ըստ քրիստոնեության հոգին չի՞ որ կամ դժոխք է գնում, կամ դրախտ։
> Ու մեկ էլ, մարմնով հարությունը ո՞րն է։ Խոսքը ֆիզիկակա՞ն մարմնի մասին է։


Դրախտ կամ դժոխք գնալուն դեռ նախորդում է մեռյալների հարությունը և Ահեղ Դատաստանը: Իսկ հարությունը տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական մարմնով: Քրիստոսի Հարությունը նույնպես մարմնով է, չէ?

----------


## Արիացի

> Դրախտ կամ դժոխք գնալուն դեռ նախորդում է մեռյալների հարությունը և Ահեղ Դատաստանը: Իսկ հարությունը տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական մարմնով: Քրիստոսի Հարությունը նույնպես մարմնով է, չէ?


Մոնկ, իսկ մարմնի հարությունը բոլոր մարդկանց մարմիններին է վերաբերում, թե մենակ ընտրյալների, օրինակ Հիսուսի?

----------

Արշակ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Նման հարցեր տվեք մահացածին, մենք ինչ իմանանք :Hands Up:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Պետք է որ  դժվար  լինի ապրել այն աշխարհում որում ապրում ես  դու, շրջապատված  մոլագարներով եվ  դիվահարվածներով:


Չամիչ խնդիրը նրանում է .որ դու վերցնում ես մի ոչ հիմնավոր միտք  .զարգացնում ես այն ու ներկայացնում ինձ որպես իմ տեսակետ։ ոչ՜  բարեկամս. :Ok:   ես չասացի թէ շրջապատված եմ մոլագարներով . այլ ՝ շեշտեցի. * եթէ տարվեք դրանցով։ .....* 
հուսով եմ  քեզ մոտ տարվածություն չկա.  դա ուղղակի չհիմնավորված վարկած է և դրա վրա կանգ չես առնի։

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ, իսկ մարմնի հարությունը բոլոր մարդկանց մարմիններին է վերաբերում, թե մենակ ընտրյալների, օրինակ Հիսուսի?


Պատասխանեմ քրիստոնեական  դավանանքի բյուրեղի` Նիկիական հանգանակի միջոցով.  



> Հավատում ենք նաև միայն Մի Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցուն, մի մկրտությանը, ապաշխարությանը, մեղքերի քավությանը և թողությանը, *մեռելների հարությանը, հոգիների և մարմինների հավիտենական դատաստանին, Երկնքի արքայությանը և հավիտենական կյանքին*։

----------

Second Chance (26.02.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, այս հարցին՝ ՚՚Մահ... իսկ հետո՞՚՚, կա միակ պատասխանը՝ ՚՚Հետո՝ ոչ մի բան...՚՚: Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող ինձ ապացուցել հակառակը: Նույնիսկ՝ Աստվածաշնչով:

----------


## Dorian

Համաձայն իմ հավատի (ոչ քրիստոնեական), մահանալով մարդը դառնում է Աստծո մի մասը: Իհարկե Աստված բառն օգտագործվում է որպես գաղափար, ոչ որպես սուբյեկտ: Այսինքն մարդու մասին հիշողությունները, նրա թողած գաղափարները, մտքերը, նրա կյանքի խորհուրդը խառնվում են մինչ այդ գոյություն ունեցողներին և դառնում ընդհանուր: Մեծ գաղափարային ժառանգություն թողած մարդն արժանանում է հավերժ կյանքի, ինչպես, ասենք փարավոնները, կամ Քրիստոսը: Ով ավելի քիչ բանով է փայլել, ավելի շուտ է մոռացվում: Փաստորեն կա հավիտենական կյանք...  :Think:

----------

Եկվոր (02.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Պատասխանեմ քրիստոնեական  դավանանքի բյուրեղի` Նիկիական հանգանակի միջոցով.


Մոնկ, ճիշտն ասած այս բացատրությունը էնքան էլ իմաստալից չի իմ կարծիքով: Պնդել մի բան, որը հիմնված է միայն հավատի վրա, մի քիչ սխալ է: Ամեն դեպքում մարմնի հոգու հարությունը հլա ինչ-որ կերպ կարամ ինքս ինձ համոզել, որ տենց բան կա, բայց մարմնի հարություն, ոնց ուզում եմ հասկանալ չի ստացվում: Ոնց կարող ա մարդու մարմինը հարություն առնել, եթե մահացած մարդուն տանում թաղում ենք ու նրա մարմինն էլ մնում ա հողի տակ: Նույնիսկ հազարավոր տարիներ հետո նրա մարմնի որոշ մասը` ոսկորները մնում են: Էլ էդ դեպքում ինչն ա հարություն առնում?  :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ, ճիշտն ասած այս բացատրությունը էնքան էլ իմաստալից չի իմ կարծիքով: Պնդել մի բան, որը հիմնված է միայն հավատի վրա, մի քիչ սխալ է: Ամեն դեպքում մարմնի հոգու հարությունը հլա ինչ-որ կերպ կարամ ինքս ինձ համոզել, որ տենց բան կա, բայց մարմնի հարություն, ոնց ուզում եմ հասկանալ չի ստացվում: Ոնց կարող ա մարդու մարմինը հարություն առնել, եթե մահացած մարդուն տանում թաղում ենք ու նրա մարմինն էլ մնում ա հողի տակ: Նույնիսկ հազարավոր տարիներ հետո նրա մարմնի որոշ մասը` ոսկորները մնում են: Էլ էդ դեպքում ինչն ա հարություն առնում?


Արիացի ջան, կրոնն ինքը ամբողջովին հիմնված է հավատի վրա, մանավանդ այնպիսի մի խնդիր, ինչպիսին հետմահու գոյության-չգոյության հարցն է: Մեր բանականության սահմանները լավագույն դեպքում մինչև այն ակնթարթն են, քանի դեռ մարդու մեջ առկայծում է կյանքի վերջին նշույլը, դրանից այն կողմ արդեն սկսվում են հավատի սահմանները: Ինչ վերաբերում է հարությանը. Արիացի ջան, <հարություն> հասկացությունը սերտորեն կապված է նյութականի` մարմնի հետ: Հոգին ինքը անմահ է, հետևաբար հարություն առնելու խնդիր չունի: Թե ինչ տեսքով կամ փոփոխություններով պիտի լինի հարուցյալի մարմինը, ես չեմ կարող ասել, բայց մի բան հստակ է. քրիստոնեության դավանաքի այն կետը, որ ես մեջ եմ բերել Նիկիական հավատամքից:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, կրոնն ինքը ամբողջովին հիմնված է հավատի վրա, մանավանդ այնպիսի մի խնդիր, ինչպիսին հետմահու գոյության-չգոյության հարցն է: Մեր բանականության սահմանները լավագույն դեպքում մինչև այն ակնթարթն են, քանի դեռ մարդու մեջ առկայծում է կյանքի վերջին նշույլը, դրանից այն կողմ արդեն սկսվում են հավատի սահմանները: Ինչ վերաբերում է հարությանը. Արիացի ջան, <հարություն> հասկացությունը սերտորեն կապված է նյութականի` մարմնի հետ: Հոգին ինքը անմահ է, հետևաբար հարություն առնելու խնդիր չունի: Թե ինչ տեսքով կամ փոփոխություններով պիտի լինի հարուցյալի մարմինը, ես չեմ կարող ասել, բայց մի բան հստակ է. քրիստոնեության դավանաքի այն կետը, որ ես մեջ եմ բերել Նիկիական հավատամքից:


Մոնկ ջան, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ այդ երևույթը: Ուղղակի հարություն հասկացությունը, այնպես ինչպես ես եմ այն պատկերացնում ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում այն երևույթի հետ, որ մարմինը հարություն է առնում: Ես նույնիսկ սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ ես հարություն բառի տակ սխալ բան եմ հասկանում:
Լավ սկսենք սկզբից: Ինձ կբացատրես, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում հարությունը և ինչ է դրա տակ հասկանում եկեղեցին?

----------

Արշակ (02.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

«Կյանք մահից հետո»  կարդացեք շատ լավնա /կարճա համել/:
Ինձ շատա դուր եկել երևի ձեզ էլ կգա :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> այնպես ինչպես ես եմ այն պատկերացնում ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում այն երևույթի հետ, որ մարմինը հարություն է առնում: Ես նույնիսկ սկսում եմ կասկածել,


Արիացի .ենթադրենք երբեք գյուղատնտեսության հետ առնչություն ունեցած չլինեիր.և երբեք տեսած չլինեիր. թէ ինչպես էն աճում բույսերը։ երբևէ կարո՞ղ էիր հավատալ. որ  ցորենի հատիկը հողի մեջ թաղելով.  կարելի է մի ողջ հասկ ստանալ։ :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի .ենթադրենք երբեք գյուղատնտեսության հետ առնչություն ունեցած չլինեիր.և երբեք տեսած չլինեիր. թէ ինչպես էն աճում բույսերը։ երբևէ կարո՞ղ էիր հավատալ. որ  ցորենի հատիկը հողի մեջ թաղելով.  կարելի է մի ողջ հասկ ստանալ։


Չէ, իհարկե չէի հավատա, որովհետև ես այդ ժամանակ սկի չէի էլ իմանա թե ինչ ա ցորենը ու ինչ ա հասկը: Ու հիմա ես նախ ուզում եմ իմանալ: Ինչ է հասկացվում հարություն երևույթի տակ: Դա ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէ, իհարկե չէի հավատա, որովհետև ես այդ ժամանակ սկի չէի էլ իմանա թե ինչ ա ցորենը ու ինչ ա հասկը: Ու հիմա ես նախ ուզում եմ իմանալ: Ինչ է հասկացվում հարություն երևույթի տակ: Դա ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում:


Ի դեպ  Հիսուսը  հարություն  առավ  մահվան  3-րդ  օրը: Պատահական  չի, որ  համարյա  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  ընդունված է  մարդու  մարմինը  հողին հանձնել  մահվան  3-րդ օրը  միայն: Պատճառը  շատ  պարզ է, մահացածի  մոտ, դիակի  հետքեր  սկսում են ի հայտ  գալ  մահվան  2-րդ  օրը  միայն: Քիչ  չեն  դեպքերը  երբ  մարդկանց  համարելով   մահացած  հանձնել են հողին, իսկ  հետո  պարզվել է որ  մարդը  իրականում  մահացած  չի  եղել:Արեվելքում  գոյություն  ունի  ԱՐԾԱԹԵ  ԹԵԼ( серебренная  нить) արտահայտությունը, հենց  արծաթե թելն  է որ  հոգին կապում է  մարմնին, եվ  մահվան  3-րդ  օրն է  որ  այդ  կապող  թելը  կտրվում է, եվ իզուր չէ  որ   որ  Հնդկաստանում  մահացածի  մարմինը  այրում են,  քանի որ  միայն այդ  կերպ  հոգին  կարող է  լիովին  ազատագրվել  մարմնի  կապանքներից:

----------


## karina13

Հարության մասին լսեք սա. http://vem.am/files/programs/11/Resurrection.MP3

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հնդկաստանում  մահացածի  մարմինը  այրում են,  քանի որ  միայն այդ  կերպ  հոգին  կարող է  լիովին  ազատագրվել  մարմնի  կապանքներից:


ստացվում է. որ բոլոր նորմալ ձևով հողին հանձնված ննջեցյալների հոգիները իրենց  շիրմաքարերի կողքերը  անվերջ պտտվու՞մ են։ :Shok:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ստացվում է. որ բոլոր նորմալ ձևով հողին հանձնված ննջեցյալների հոգիները իրենց շիրմաքարերի կողքերը անվերջ պտտվու՞մ են։



իսկ ինչով է  ոչ  նորմալ  համարվում  Հնդկաստանում  ընդունված  ձեվը?????

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի դեպ  Հիսուսը  հարություն  առավ  մահվան  3-րդ  օրը: Պատահական  չի, որ  համարյա  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  ընդունված է  մարդու  մարմինը  հողին հանձնել  մահվան  3-րդ օրը  միայն: Պատճառը  շատ  պարզ է, մահացածի  մոտ, դիակի  հետքեր  սկսում են ի հայտ  գալ  մահվան  2-րդ  օրը  միայն: Քիչ  չեն  դեպքերը  երբ  մարդկանց  համարելով   մահացած  հանձնել են հողին, իսկ  հետո  պարզվել է որ  մարդը  իրականում  մահացած  չի  եղել:Արեվելքում  գոյություն  ունի  ԱՐԾԱԹԵ  ԹԵԼ( серебренная  нить) արտահայտությունը, հենց  արծաթե թելն  է որ  հոգին կապում է  մարմնին, եվ  մահվան  3-րդ  օրն է  որ  այդ  կապող  թելը  կտրվում է, եվ իզուր չէ  որ   որ  Հնդկաստանում  մահացածի  մարմինը  այրում են,  քանի որ  միայն այդ  կերպ  հոգին  կարող է  լիովին  ազատագրվել  մարմնի  կապանքներից:


Իսկ էդ թելի մասին ինչ ա հայտնի? Ասենք ինչ երկարության ա, մարմնի որ մասում ա գտնվում? Թե մենակ այն է հայտնի, որ դա արծաթյա ա ու մարմինը կապում ա հոգուն? 

Մարդիկ հնարում են բազմաթիվ տեսություններ միայն նրա համար, որ մխիթարեն իրենց ու չհաշտվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ մի օր իրենք էլ չեն լինի: Սկսած հոգիից, վերջացրած արծաթյա թելերով: Մինչդեռ կան իրական գիտական տեսություններ, ըստ որի մարդը իր մտածելակերպով և իր ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով նյութական է և ասենք փայտից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ այն մի քիչ բարդ կառուցվածքի նյութ է: Ու մահացած մարդը կամ կտրած ծառը համարյա նույն բանն են: Իսկ էդ հոգի կոչվածը ուղղակի նյութականի բարդ կառուցվածք է, որի էությունը կամաց կամաց գիտության կողմից բացահայտվում է:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իսկ ինչով է  ոչ  նորմալ  համարվում  Հնդկաստանում  ընդունված  ձեվը?????


նրանով որ .դիակիզումը՝ այն էլ հնդկական ձևով՝ այսինքն հարազատների առաջ և  փայտե խարույկի վրա՝ համարում եմ մազոխիզմ և մոլագարություն։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մինչդեռ կան իրական գիտական տեսություններ, :


գիտական տեսությունն էլ հենց նրա համար է. որ այսոր կա. վաղը չկա։տեսությունը չի կարող փաստ համարվել։


> ըստ որի մարդը իր մտածելակերպով և իր ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով նյութական է ::


սիրել.ատել.սրանք էլ ե՞ն նյութական։ ինֆորմացիան էլ է նյութակա՞ն։ իսկ ո՞ր նյութական օրգանով ես սիրու՞մ։


> և ասենք փայտից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ այն մի քիչ բարդ կառուցվածքի նյութ է: :


ուշադրություն դարձրու կառուցվածք բառիդ։ցանկացած կառույց ունի իր կառուցողը։


> Ու մահացած մարդը կամ կտրած ծառը համարյա նույն բանն են: Իսկ էդ հոգի կոչվածը ուղղակի նյութականի բարդ կառուցվածք է, որի էությունը կամաց կամաց գիտության կողմից բացահայտվում է:


ոչինչ էլ չի բացահայտվում գիտության կողմից։գիտությունը երբեք չի կարող բացահայտել հոգուն։

----------

Chilly (06.03.2009), Եկվոր (11.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> նրանով որ .դիակիզումը՝ այն էլ հնդկական ձևով՝ այսինքն հարազատների առաջ և փայտե խարույկի վրա՝ համարում եմ մազոխիզմ և մոլագարություն։


Իսկ երբ  մահացածի  դիակը  հանձնում են որդերին  հոշոտման,  դա  մազոխիզմ  չէ????  երբ  Հայաստանի  նման  փոքր  երկիրը  աստիճանաբար վերածվում է  գերեզմանոցի  դա մազոխիզմ չէ????

----------

Chilly (06.03.2009), davidus (17.03.2009), Ուլուանա (07.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ էդ թելի մասին ինչ ա հայտնի? Ասենք ինչ երկարության ա, մարմնի որ մասում ա գտնվում? Թե մենակ այն է հայտնի, որ դա արծաթյա ա ու մարմինը կապում ա հոգուն?
> 
> Մարդիկ հնարում են բազմաթիվ տեսություններ միայն նրա համար, որ մխիթարեն իրենց ու չհաշտվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ մի օր իրենք էլ չեն լինի: Սկսած հոգիից, վերջացրած արծաթյա թելերով: Մինչդեռ կան իրական գիտական տեսություններ, ըստ որի մարդը իր մտածելակերպով և իր ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով նյութական է և ասենք փայտից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ այն մի քիչ բարդ կառուցվածքի նյութ է: Ու մահացած մարդը կամ կտրած ծառը համարյա նույն բանն են: Իսկ էդ հոգի կոչվածը ուղղակի նյութականի բարդ կառուցվածք է, որի էությունը կամաց կամաց գիտության կողմից բացահայտվում է:


Եթե կյանքի  մասին  սկսենք պատկերացումներ  կազմել  հենվելով  գիտական  ձեռքբերումների  վրա,  հազիվ թե  հեռուն  գնանք: Ի դեպ  գիտությունը  ՉԻ  ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԵԼ որ  կյանքից հետո  կյանք  չկա, եթե  անձամբ  դու,   աշխարհի  մասին  պատկերացումներ  կազմելիս հենվում ես գիտական  նվաճումների  վրա, ապա ինչ  հիմքեր  ունես  մտածելու  որ  կյանքից հետո  կյանք  չկա???, երբ  գիտությունը  դա չի  ապացուցել??????

Դու  ասում ես  որ  մարդիկ  հնարում են  բազմաթիվ  տեսություններ  միայն  նրա  համար  որ  մխիթարեն  իրենց ու  չհաշտվեն  էն  մտքի հետ  որ  իրենք  մի օր  էլ չեն  լինելու:
Իսկ  ես  կասեմ  հետեվյալը-------էն  մարդիկ  օվքեր  չեն  հավատում հոգու  անմահությանը,  պարզապես  դեռ  պատրաստ  չեն  հաշտվել  սեփական  անձի  հետ: Պարզապես  չեն  հաշտվում  էն  մտքի  հետ  որ  պետք է  ստիպված լինեն  վայելել   ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ  ԱՆՁԻ  ԸՆԿԵՐԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ   դեպի  հավերժություն տանող  ճանապարհին:

----------

Chilly (06.03.2009), Ուլուանա (06.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ երբ  մահացածի  դիակը  հանձնում են որդերին  հոշոտման,  դա  մազոխիզմ  չէ????  երբ  Հայաստանի  նման  փոքր  երկիրը  աստիճանաբար վերածվում է  գերեզմանոցի  դա մազոխիզմ չէ????


ՉԷ՛

----------


## Եկվոր

> Այդ ուսմունքի մասին չեմ լսել, բայց ես ուրիշ ուսմունք գիտեմ, որ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է, ուղղակի հարցն այնէ, թե որքանով են մարդիկ պատրաստ լսելու այդ պատասխանները։  Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվենք։


Ուլուանա, ես պատրաստ եմ շեղվել ցանկացած թեմայից, միայն թե իմանամ ՀԱՐՑԻ պատասխանը: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք ինձ:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Իսկ էդ թելի մասին ինչ ա հայտնի? Ասենք ինչ երկարության ա, մարմնի որ մասում ա գտնվում? Թե մենակ այն է հայտնի, որ դա արծաթյա ա ու մարմինը կապում ա հոգուն? 
> 
> Մարդիկ հնարում են բազմաթիվ տեսություններ միայն նրա համար, որ մխիթարեն իրենց ու չհաշտվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ մի օր իրենք էլ չեն լինի: Սկսած հոգիից, վերջացրած արծաթյա թելերով: Մինչդեռ կան իրական գիտական տեսություններ, ըստ որի մարդը իր մտածելակերպով և իր ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքով նյութական է և ասենք փայտից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ այն մի քիչ բարդ կառուցվածքի նյութ է: Ու մահացած մարդը կամ կտրած ծառը համարյա նույն բանն են: Իսկ էդ հոգի կոչվածը ուղղակի նյութականի բարդ կառուցվածք է, որի էությունը կամաց կամաց գիտության կողմից բացահայտվում է:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Արիացի, կտրած ծառն ու չկտրած ծառը նույն նյութից չե՞ն :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Արիացի, կտրած ծառն ու չկտրած ծառը նույն նյութից չե՞ն


Նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն: Նույն ձևով էլ կենդանի ու մահացած մարդը նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն: 
Հ.Գ. Կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրել իմ պատկերացումները էս հարցի շուրջ, բայց հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ: Հետագայում կմանրամասնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն: Նույն ձևով էլ կենդանի ու մահացած մարդը նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն: Հ.Գ. Կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրել իմ պատկերացումները էս հարցի շուրջ, բայց հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ: Հետագայում կմանրամասնեմ


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով  ( չնույն բան ) - ( նույն բան ) =( այն բանը )

----------

Կտրուկ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով  ( չնույն բան ) - ( նույն բան ) =( այն բանը )


Եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, այն բանը հենց հոգին ա ձեր կարծիքով: Բայց ձեր գրած հավասարման մեջ մի բացթողում կա: Բանը նրանում է, որ ձեր պատկերացմամբ եթե կենդանի ու մահացած մարդը նույն բանը չի, ապա ձեր ասածով, մահանալուց ինչ-որ բան պակասում ա, բայց դա տենց չի, քանի որ կարող ա ընդամենը նյութն ա իրա վիճակը փոխում, չկորցնելով իր բաղադրությունը: Նման երևույթներ ֆիզիկայում ու քիմիայում շատ կան: Ամենապարզ օրինակը` հեղուկ ջուրը և սառույցը նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն, քանի որ իրենց ագրեգատային վիճակները տարբեր են: Ըստ ձեր հավասարման ջրից եթե հանենք սառույց կստանանք ներքին էներգիայի տարբերությունը, որը պետքա հաղորդել սառույցին, որ նա վերածվի ջրի: Իհարկե շատ կոպիտ համեմատություն ա, բայց նման մի բան էլ կարելի ա ասել կենդանի և մահացած վիճակների մասին:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (11.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ... Ամենապարզ օրինակը` հեղուկ ջուրը և սառույցը նույն նյութից են, բայց նույն բանը չեն, քանի որ իրենց ագրեգատային վիճակները տարբեր են: Ըստ ձեր հավասարման ջրից եթե հանենք սառույց կստանանք ներքին էներգիայի տարբերությունը, որը պետքա հաղորդել սառույցին, որ նա վերածվի ջրի: Իհարկե շատ կոպիտ համեմատություն ա, բայց նման մի բան էլ կարելի ա ասել կենդանի և մահացած վիճակների մասին:



Օրինակը հենց նրա համար է, որ նպաստի հասկանալուն: Տվյալ դեպքում մենք բավականին լավ գիտենք, թե ինչ է պետք սառույցը ջուր դարձնելու համար: Այժմ եթե մենք կարողանայինք գտնել էներգիայի այն տեսակը, որը դիակը կվերածեր մարդու, ապա ես լիովին կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ: Մի բան պարզ է, որ մեզ հայտնի ու մատչելի ոչ մի էներգատեսակով մենք դա չենք կարող անել: Գուցե ասենք, որ մարդկությունը դեռ գտնելու է այդ էներգատեսակը: Ինձ թվում է ես և դու հենց դրանով էլ զբաղված ենք:  Այ  այդ ժամանակ մենք ձեռնոց կնետենք Աստծուն ...

----------

Չամիչ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այժմ եթե մենք կարողանայինք գտնել էներգիայի այն տեսակը, որը դիակը կվերածեր մարդու, ապա ես լիովին կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ: Մի բան պարզ է, որ մեզ հայտնի ու մատչելի ոչ մի էներգատեսակով մենք դա չենք կարող անել: Գուցե ասենք, որ մարդկությունը դեռ գտնելու է այդ էներգատեսակը: Ինձ թվում է ես և դու հենց դրանով էլ զբաղված ենք:


ֆիզիկայում գոյություն ունի ՙպրոցեսների անշրջելիություն՚ հասկացությունը։ որը  օգնում է ազատվել դիակը մարդու վերածելու անօգուտ  մտքից։ մահացածը՝ կենդանուց տարբերվում է հենց նրանով.որ  կոչվում է՝ անհոգի.այսինքն հոգին լքել է տվյալ մարմինը։



> Այ  այդ ժամանակ մենք ձեռնոց կնետենք Աստծուն ...


իսկ այս մտքից որքան շուտ ազատվեք՝ այնքան լավ ձեր անձի համար։ քանի որ . արուսյակ հրեշտակն էլ էր .այդ մտքին .որի հետևանքով վերափոխվեց սատանաի։

----------

Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ... դիակը մարդու վերածելու անօգուտ  մտքից։ մահացածը՝ կենդանուց տարբերվում է հենց նրանով.որ  կոչվում է՝ անհոգի.այսինքն հոգին լքել է տվյալ մարմինը։
> 
> իսկ այս մտքից որքան շուտ ազատվեք՝ այնքան լավ ձեր անձի համար։ քանի որ . արուսյակ հրեշտակն էլ էր .այդ մտքին .որի հետևանքով վերափոխվեց սատանաի։


Ես շաատ հեռու եմ այդ մտքից: Այդ ասելով ես ցանկացել եմ շեշտել , որ մենք, միևնույն է, չենք գտնելու այդ էներգատեսակը----- անօգուտ է:

----------

Կտրուկ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Օրինակը հենց նրա համար է, որ նպաստի հասկանալուն: Տվյալ դեպքում մենք բավականին լավ գիտենք, թե ինչ է պետք սառույցը ջուր դարձնելու համար: Այժմ եթե մենք կարողանայինք գտնել էներգիայի այն տեսակը, որը դիակը կվերածեր մարդու, ապա ես լիովին կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ: Մի բան պարզ է, որ մեզ հայտնի ու մատչելի ոչ մի էներգատեսակով մենք դա չենք կարող անել: Գուցե ասենք, որ մարդկությունը դեռ գտնելու է այդ էներգատեսակը: Ինձ թվում է ես և դու հենց դրանով էլ զբաղված ենք:  Այ  այդ ժամանակ մենք ձեռնոց կնետենք Աստծուն ...


Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք, որ մենք տենց էներգիայի տեսակ չունենք: Բայց իմ կարծիքով սա հարցի հետ կապ չունի: Կոնկրետ ստեղ հարցը ինչն ա? Այն, թե մահից հետո կյանք կա, թե չէ? Հոգի ասվածը իրականում ինչ ա? Ես չեմ պնդում, որ մարդուն ինչ-որ ձև կարելի ա վերակենդանացնել, բայց ես ասում եմ, որ մարդը իրա բնույթով նյութ ա, որը ինչ-որ ֆունկցիա ա կատարում: Երբ նյութի ինչ-որ բանը խախտվում ա, դա կոչվում ա հիվանդություն, որի որոշ տարատեսակներ անբուժելի են, այսինքն երբ անբուժելի խախտում ա տեղի ունենում, նյութը դադարում ա պիտանի լինելուց, այսինքն ինքը իր ֆունկցիաները այլևս չի կատարում, այլ կերպ ասած` մահանում է: Սա իմ պատկերացումներն ա ցանկացած մարմնի նկատմամբ: Իմ համար ամեն ինչ նյութական ա, այդ թվում նաև հոգին: Եվ հետևաբար, կոնկրետ մահը, դա նյութի անցումն է մի վիճակից մյուսի: Իսկ հոգին, իմ պատկերացմամբ, դա մարմնի այն մասն է, որը պատասխանատու է մարդու մտածելակերպի և զգայարանների համար: Այսինքն դա ինչ-որ իմաստով ուղեղն է, որը նույնպես նյութական է:



> ֆիզիկայում գոյություն ունի ՙպրոցեսների անշրջելիություն՚ հասկացությունը։ որը  օգնում է ազատվել դիակը մարդու վերածելու անօգուտ  մտքից։ մահացածը՝ կենդանուց տարբերվում է հենց նրանով.որ  կոչվում է՝ անհոգի.այսինքն հոգին լքել է տվյալ մարմինը։


Կտրուկ ջան, բոլոր պրոցեսները չեն անշրջելի: Պրոցեսներ կան, որ լավ էլ շրջելի են, օրինակ, ես հիշում եմ հենց դպրոցի ֆիզիկայի դասագրքի օրինակը` երբ ջուրը սառույց է դառնում, ապա սառույցն էլ նույն հաջողությամբ ջուրա դառնում: Բայց երբ գունդը քցում ենք որոշակի բարձրությունից ու այն հարվածում ա գետնին, այն տաքանումա ներքին էներգիայի հաշվին: Բայց մենք չենք կարող մի պրոցեսս ասել, որի արդյունքում գունդը գետնից բարձրանա օդ ու միևնույն ժամանակ էլ սառցի, կորցնելով ներքին էներգիա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կենդանի-դիակ անցման պրոցեսսին, ապա դեռևս գիտությունը չի պարզել` այն շրջելի է, թե անշրջելի:  :Wink: 



> իսկ այս մտքից որքան շուտ ազատվեք՝ այնքան լավ ձեր անձի համար։ քանի որ . արուսյակ հրեշտակն էլ էր .այդ մտքին .որի հետևանքով վերափոխվեց սատանաի։


Իսկ սա արդեն ինչ-որ ուրիշ բնագավառից ա: Գիտությունից դուրս:

----------

Լուսաբեր (13.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ ջան, բոլոր պրոցեսները չեն անշրջելի: Պրոցեսներ կան, որ լավ էլ շրջելի են, օրինակ, ես հիշում եմ հենց դպրոցի ֆիզիկայի դասագրքի օրինակը` երբ ջուրը սառույց է դառնում, ապա սառույցն էլ նույն հաջողությամբ ջուրա դառնում: Բայց երբ գունդը քցում ենք որոշակի բարձրությունից ու այն հարվածում ա գետնին, այն տաքանումա ներքին էներգիայի հաշվին: Բայց մենք չենք կարող մի պրոցեսս ասել, որի արդյունքում գունդը գետնից բարձրանա օդ ու միևնույն ժամանակ էլ սառցի, կորցնելով ներքին էներգիա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա կենդանի-դիակ անցման պրոցեսսին, ապա դեռևս գիտությունը չի պարզել` այն շրջելի է, թե անշրջելի: :


Արիացի՝սա գիտության կողմից հայտնաբերված.  այն հազվագյուտ հաստատ օրենքներից է։ :Ok:  ոչնչից ոչինչ չի առաջանում.մահից կյանք չի առաջանում.(նու՛յն կյանքի մասին է խոսքս) սառից՝դեպի տաք չի փոխանցվում։  խավարը՝ լույսի վրա չի ազդում .այլ՝լույսը խավարի և այլն։
սակայն նորից բերեմ իմ սիրելի ՙսերմի օրինակը՚ 
սերմը ընկնելով հողի մեջ՝ որպես  հատիկ  մեռնում է .բայց  հառնում է. որպես հասկ։




> Իսկ սա արդեն ինչ-որ ուրիշ բնագավառից ա: Գիտությունից դուրս:


եթե ուշադիր նայես.կտեսնես որ մենք հենց էդ ՙգիտությունից դուրս՚ բաժնի շրջանակներում ենք։ :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի՝սա գիտության կողմից հայտնաբերված.  այն հազվագյուտ հաստատ օրենքներից է։ ոչնչից ոչինչ չի առաջանում.մահից կյանք չի առաջանում.(նու՛յն կյանքի մասին է խոսքս) սառից՝դեպի տաք չի փոխանցվում։  խավարը՝ լույսի վրա չի ազդում .այլ՝լույսը խավարի և այլն։
> սակայն նորից բերեմ իմ սիրելի ՙսերմի օրինակը՚ 
> սերմը ընկնելով հողի մեջ՝ որպես  հատիկ  մեռնում է .բայց  հառնում է. որպես հասկ։


Քո ասածը մասամբ է ճիշտ: Իհարկե, եթե սառույցին էներգիա չտաս այն երբեք ջրի չի վերածվի և ընդհանրապես ցանկացած նյութի վրա եթե արտաքինից չազդես այն երբեք չի փոխի իր ձևը և հատկությունները: Այ սա իրոք գիտության կողմից հայտնաբերված օրենքներից է: Իսկ այ այն, որ դիակի վրա կամայական ազդեցություն չի կարող դիակը վերածել կենդանի օրգանիզմի, սա հլա որ չի ապացուցված: Ավելին սրա հակառակը ապացուցող փաստեր էլ կան: Հեռու չգնանք, հենց կլինիկական մահ կոչվածը սրա հակառակն է: 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած փչացած սարք կարելի է ինչ-որ դետալներ փոխելով նորից աշխատացնել: Նույն ձևով մարդն ա: Եթե հարյուր տարի առաջ մարդը ինֆարկտ էր ստանում ու մահանում, էսօր արդեն գիտությունը նրան ա հասել, որ էդ կանգնած սիրտը փոխարինում են նոր սրտով, նույնիսկ արհեստական սրտով ու էդ մարդը շարունակում ա ապրել: Նման փաստերը հենց խոսում են այն մասին, որ մարդը ամբողջությամբ նյութական էություն ունի:  :Smile: 



> եթե ուշադիր նայես.կտեսնես որ մենք հենց էդ ՙգիտությունից դուրս՚ բաժնի շրջանակներում ենք։


Միայն ոչ ինձ համար: Իմ համար հենց գիտությունը այնքանով է գիտություն, որ ես կամայական հարցի պատասխան ու կամայական երևույթի բացատրություն փորձում եմ գտնել հենց գիտության շրջանակներում: Իսկ կամայական երևույթ, որը գիտության սահմաններից դուրս ա ու հակասության մեջ ա գիտության հետ, ես դասում եմ սնահավատության շարքին:  :Smile:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք, որ մենք տենց էներգիայի տեսակ չունենք: Բայց իմ կարծիքով սա հարցի հետ կապ չունի: Կոնկրետ ստեղ հարցը ինչն ա? Այն, թե մահից հետո կյանք կա, թե չէ? Հոգի ասվածը իրականում ինչ ա? ... մարդը իրա բնույթով նյութ ա, որը ինչ-որ ֆունկցիա ա կատարում…:  Իսկ հոգին, իմ պատկերացմամբ, դա մարմնի այն մասն է, որը պատասխանատու է մարդու մտածելակերպի և զգայարանների համար: Այսինքն դա ինչ-որ իմաստով ուղեղն է, որը նույնպես նյութական է:
> 
> 
> Իսկ սա արդեն ինչ-որ ուրիշ բնագավառից ա: Գիտությունից դուրս:


Մի հետաքրքրր ու կատակասեր մարդ մի անգամ ինձ կատակով մի խորհուրդ տվեց.
--Մեկի հետ բանավիճելիս երբ տեսնում ես, որ էլ բանավեճը շարունակելու հնարավորությաւն չունես, ասա. «Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի» ու հանգիստ շարունակիր վիճել: Իմ գունավորած « դա հարցի հետ կապ չունի » արտահայտությունը հիշեցրեց ինձ  այդ:  Համենայն դեպս ես կապ տեսնում եմ: Ինչևէ: Դու ասում ես նյութ հա նյութ: Ինչ ես դու հասկանում ասելով «նյութը պատասխանատու է»: Եվ արդյո՞ք կարծում ես նյութական ուղեղի արգասիք միտքը նույնպես նյութական է: Եվ ընդհանրապես, քո պատասխաններից ես հասկացա, որ դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե ինչ է կյանքը, ինչ է մահը…մենակ հոգու մասին լավ պատկերացում չունես: Իսկ ես այդ երեքն էլ  (և էլի շատ բաներ ) հավասարապես …չգիտեմ:

----------

Չամիչ (19.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Իսկ հետո նոր կյանք նոր աշխարհ նոր մարդիկ և այլն...

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի հետաքրքրր ու կատակասեր մարդ մի անգամ ինձ կատակով մի խորհուրդ տվեց.
> --Մեկի հետ բանավիճելիս երբ տեսնում ես, որ էլ բանավեճը շարունակելու հնարավորությաւն չունես, ասա. «Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի» ու հանգիստ շարունակիր վիճել: Իմ գունավորած « դա հարցի հետ կապ չունի » արտահայտությունը հիշեցրեց ինձ  այդ:  Համենայն դեպս ես կապ տեսնում եմ: Ինչևէ: Դու ասում ես նյութ հա նյութ: Ինչ ես դու հասկանում ասելով «նյութը պատասխանատու է»: Եվ արդյո՞ք կարծում ես նյութական ուղեղի արգասիք միտքը նույնպես նյութական է: Եվ ընդհանրապես, քո պատասխաններից ես հասկացա, որ դու շատ լավ գիտես, թե ինչ է կյանքը, ինչ է մահը…մենակ հոգու մասին լավ պատկերացում չունես: Իսկ ես այդ երեքն էլ  (և էլի շատ բաներ ) հավասարապես …չգիտեմ:


Եկվոր ջան, ես ընդհանրապես խույս չեմ տալիս քաղաքակիրթ բանավեճերից, իսկ այս դեպքում մեր բանավեճը շատ էլ քաղաքակիրթ է: Նենց որ, ես միայն խրախուսում եմ մեր զրույցը: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է էս հարցի շուրջ քննարկումները ու ցանկացած մարդու տեսակետը: Հիմա անցնենք քննարկմանը:
Նախ ասեմ, որ <<դա հարցի հետ կապ չունի>> ասվածը իրոք կոնկրետ հոգու և մահվան հետ կապ չուներ, բայց ընդհանուր թեմայում կարելի է նաև դա քննարկել:
Ես ասում եմ նյութ ա ամեն ինչ: Նախ, որպեսզի հակասություններից խուսափենք, ասեմ թե ինչ ա հասկացվում նյութի տակ: Նյութ ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ մատերիա, այսինքն այն ամենը ինչը որևէ կերպ կարելի է զգալ` տեսնել, լսել, շոշափել: Իմ սկզբունքը այն է, որ այն ամենը ինչ գոյություն ունի մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհում նյութական է, այսինքն իրենից ներկայացնում է մատերիայի ինչ-որ ձև, լինի դա փայտ, քար, օդ, թե էլեկտրամագնիսական ալիք:  Հիմա իմ համար, մարդ արարածը նույնպես մատերիա է, որովհետև ես նրան կարող եմ տեսնել և զգալ: Անցնենք ուղեղին: Ուղեղը իրենից ներկայացնում է նյութ: Շատ բարդ կառուցվածքի նյութ, որը մինչև վերջ դեռևս չի ուսումնասիրված: Բայց գիտության զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ ուղեղը խորությամբ կուսումնասիրվի: Չի բացառվում, որ հայտնաբերվի մատերիայի նոր տեսակ, որը մինչև հիմա անհայտ ա: Իսկ միտքը, նյութական չի և չի կարող լինել նյութական, որովհետև դա ընդամենը հասկացություն ա, աբստրակցիա: Դա նույնն ա, որ մենք ասենք թիվը նյութական ա թե չէ? Անիմաստ հարց, քանի որ թիվը գոյություն չունեցող բանա: Մոտավոր ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում միտքը: 
Իսկ հոգին, ասեմ, որ ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա հոգին: Ինչ են մարդիկ հասկանում հոգի հասկացության տակ? Դա ինչ բանա: Իսկ քանի դեռ ես չգիտեմ դա ինչ ա, ես այն համարում եմ գոյություն չունեցող բան: Այ երբ ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա հոգին, ինչով ա նրա գոյությունը արտահայտվում, ինչ ձևով ա ազդում մարմնի գործունեության վրա ու ինչ ձևով ա կապված մարմնի հետ, այն ժամանակ կարելի է քննարկել այս հարցը ևս և պարզել, թե մահ կոչվածից հետո հոգին ինչ ձևով ա պոկվում մարմնից և այլն: Թե չէ, երբ ասում են, որ կա մի թել, որը մարմինը կապում ա հոգուն ու էդ թելը մահվան երրորդ օրը կտրվում ա, մինչդեռ մենք սկի չգիտենք էլ հոգին ինչ ա, ես նման դատողությունները լուրջ չեմ համարում, ինչպես նաև լուրջ չեմ համարում հարության և նման երևույթների մասին խոսակցությունները: 
Նայի, ասում են Հիսուսը հարություն ա առել: Ինչա հասկացվում այս նախադասության տակ? Ինչ-որ մեկը տեսել ա, թե ինչպես ա նրա մարմինը բարձրանում երկինք: Ես չեմ ժխտում նման երևույթի գոյությունը, կարող ա հիմա մարդը ինչ-որ ձև իրոք թռել ա երկինք: Բայց քանի դեռ ես չգիտեմ, թե դա ինչ ճանապարհով ա կատարվում, ինչ ուժերի շնորհիվ ա էդ պրոցեսը կատարվում, ես չեմ կարող դա ընդունել: Իսկ եթե դա նրա մարմինը չի, այլ այսպես կոչված հոգին, ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ էդ հոգին ինչ-որ տեսանելի բանա, այսինքն ինչ-որ մեկը տեսել ա էդ հոգին, իսկ եթե տեսել ա, ապա դա մատերիա ա, այսինքն իմ ասած նյութը:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (16.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ... Իսկ միտքը, նյութական չի և չի կարող լինել նյութական, որովհետև դա ընդամենը հասկացություն ա, աբստրակցիա: Դա նույնն ա, որ մենք ասենք թիվը նյութական ա թե չէ? Անիմաստ հարց, քանի որ թիվը գոյություն չունեցող բանա: Մոտավոր ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում միտքը...


Արիացի ջան, դու կամ գիտակցաբար, կամ էլ ոչ, դժվարացնում ես իմ գործը: Ես փորձում եմ բերել ոչ նյութականի օրինակ, որի մասին մենք կարող ենք զրուցել, քննարկել, հաշվի նստել, այսինքն, վերջին հաշվով,   զ գ ա լ  , իսկ դու ասում ես՝ դա նյութական չի, հեռու տար...Ես մաթեմատիկոս եմ և լսում եմ՝  թիվը չկա: Լավ, բա ես ինչո՞վ եմ զբաղվում: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է գոյություն չունեցող բանով զբաղվել: Իմ կարծիքով զբաղվել նշանակում է վերլուծել, մշակել, քննարկել, համեմատել… և այդ ամենը առանց զգալու՞: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդիկ  ( կամ գոնե մաթեմատիկոսները )ընդհանրապես ստեղծված չլինեին, ութոտնուկի ոտքերի քանակը ինչքա՞ն կլիներ… Լավ, իրոք թեմայից շեղվեցի...
Ասելիքս այն է, որ կարող են լինել բաներ, որոնք նյութական չեն, բայց մենք զգում ենք.
խիղճը, համակրանքը, բարությունը, սերը... վերջին հաշվով, բա դու ամոթ չե՞ս  Զ Գ Ու Մ: Եվ այդ զգալը ոչ շոշափել է, ոչ հոտոտել, ոչ տեսնել , ոչ լսել: Ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ զգալը չափանիշ չէ գոյության համար: Եթե թաղանթ ունեցող, պրոտոպլազմայով լցված, կորիզով օժտված ինչ որ բան, պատրաստ է կիսվել և դառնալ իր նման երկու հատ, ես չեմ ուզում  համարել, որ դա հասկանալի է ինձ, բայց հավատում եմ դրան: Եվ հավատալով, պատրաստ եմ այդ հրաշալի բանը վերագրել մի բանի, որ հասկանալի չէ ինձ: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե    չ տ ե ս ն ո ղ  այլմոլորակայինների մի նավ "հոտառությամբ " գար ու մեզ գտներ, ու դու փորձեիր նրանց բացատրել, թե ինչ է հայելուց անդրադարձած արևի շողքը, նրանք չեի՞ն ասի, որ դու խոսում ես գոյություն չունեցող բաների նասին : Ես հոտառությունը չակերտների մեջ առա, որովհետև չգիտեմ, դա հոտոռությու՞ն էր, թե մի այլ զգացողություն, նույնքան անհեթեթ մեզ համար, որքան մեր տեսնելը՝ իրենց:

----------

Չամիչ (19.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, դու կամ գիտակցաբար, կամ էլ ոչ, դժվարացնում ես իմ գործը: Ես փորձում եմ բերել ոչ նյութականի օրինակ, որի մասին մենք կարող ենք զրուցել, քննարկել, հաշվի նստել, այսինքն, վերջին հաշվով,   զ գ ա լ  , իսկ դու ասում ես՝ դա նյութական չի, հեռու տար...Ես մաթեմատիկոս եմ և լսում եմ՝  թիվը չկա: Լավ, բա ես ինչո՞վ եմ զբաղվում: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է գոյություն չունեցող բանով զբաղվել: Իմ կարծիքով զբաղվել նշանակում է վերլուծել, մշակել, քննարկել, համեմատել… և այդ ամենը առանց զգալու՞: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդիկ  ( կամ գոնե մաթեմատիկոսները )ընդհանրապես ստեղծված չլինեին, ութոտնուկի ոտքերի քանակը ինչքա՞ն կլիներ… Լավ, իրոք թեմայից շեղվեցի...
> Ասելիքս այն է, որ կարող են լինել բաներ, որոնք նյութական չեն, բայց մենք զգում ենք.
> խիղճը, համակրանքը, բարությունը, սերը... վերջին հաշվով, բա դու ամոթ չե՞ս  Զ Գ Ու Մ: Եվ այդ զգալը ոչ շոշափել է, ոչ հոտոտել, ոչ տեսնել , ոչ լսել: Ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ զգալը չափանիշ չէ գոյության համար: Եթե թաղանթ ունեցող, պրոտոպլազմայով լցված, կորիզով օժտված ինչ որ բան, պատրաստ է կիսվել և դառնալ իր նման երկու հատ, ես չեմ ուզում  համարել, որ դա հասկանալի է ինձ, բայց հավատում եմ դրան: Եվ հավատալով, պատրաստ եմ այդ հրաշալի բանը վերագրել մի բանի, որ հասկանալի չէ ինձ: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե    չ տ ե ս ն ո ղ  այլմոլորակայինների մի նավ "հոտառությամբ " գար ու մեզ գտներ, ու դու փորձեիր նրանց բացատրել, թե ինչ է հայելուց անդրադարձած արևի շողքը, նրանք չեի՞ն ասի, որ դու խոսում ես գոյություն չունեցող բաների նասին : Ես հոտառությունը չակերտների մեջ առա, որովհետև չգիտեմ, դա հոտոռությու՞ն էր, թե մի այլ զգացողություն, նույնքան անհեթեթ մեզ համար, որքան մեր տեսնելը՝ իրենց:


Եկվոր ջան, իմ կարծիքով դու ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես: Գոյություն չունի և չկա, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Երբ ես ասում եմ, որ թիվը նյութական չի, էդ նշանակում ա, որ այն ընդամենը նյութական չի, այլ ոչ այն ընդհանրապես չկա: Իհարկե թիվ կա, բայց դա ընդամենը հասկացություն ա և ասեմ քեզ` մարդկության ստեղծած ամենակատարյալ ու օգտակար հատկություններից մեկը: Եվ մաթեմատիկան հենց մի գիտություն ա, որի էությունը կայանում ա, ոչ նյութական բաների` այսինքն աբստրակտ հասկացությունների, այդ թվում և <<թիվ>> հասկացության ուսումնասիրությամբ: Այն չի զբաղվում նյութական աշխարհի հետազոտությամբ: Այ ուրիշ բան, որ մաթեմատիկայի հասկացությունները և աբստրակտ արդյունքները օգտագործում ենք առօրյա կյանքի խնդիրներում, մասնավորապես` ֆիզիկայում: 
Անցնենք զգացողություններին: Ես պնդում եմ, որ զգացողությունը նյութական բան չի, այն նույնպես հասկացություն ա: Նյութապես գոյություն չունի ամոթ, գոյություն ունի մի այլ իր, կամ օրգանիզմ կամ երևույթ` մի խոսքով մատերիա, որը մարդու մոտ առաջացնում ա ամոթ: Այսինքն ամոթը, ինչպես նաև մնացած զգացողությունները, մի մատերիայի ազդեցությունն ա մի ուրիշի` մարդու վրա: Նույն ձևով, նյութապես գոյություն չունի ուժ: Գոյություն ունի մարմին, որը ուժ ա կիրառում մի այլ մարմնի վրա: Այսինքն, կան իրապես գոյություն ունեցող մարմիններ` ինչպիսին մարդը, քարը, օդը, կապիկը, մեքենան, և կան այդ մարմինների միջև ազդեցություններ` ուժ, ճնշում, ամոթ և այլն: Այսինքն, պետք է հստակ տարբերակել, ինչ ա մատերիա և ինչ ա մատերիայի ազդեցություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ավելին սրա հակառակը ապացուցող փաստեր էլ կան: Հեռու չգնանք, հենց կլինիկական մահ կոչվածը սրա հակառակն է:


դե որ կլինիկական մահվան մասին գիտես.պետք է որ լսած լինես  այդ երևույթիհ հետ  առնչություն ունեցած մարդկանց վկայությունները։ :Smile: [/QUOTE]




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած փչացած սարք կարելի է ինչ-որ դետալներ փոխելով նորից աշխատացնել: Նույն ձևով մարդն ա: Եթե հարյուր տարի առաջ մարդը ինֆարկտ էր ստանում ու մահանում, էսօր արդեն գիտությունը նրան ա հասել, որ էդ կանգնած սիրտը փոխարինում են նոր սրտով, նույնիսկ արհեստական սրտով ու էդ մարդը շարունակում ա ապրել: Նման փաստերը հենց խոսում են այն մասին, որ մարդը ամբողջությամբ նյութական էություն ունի: ։


լավ։այդ դեպքում. երբ պնդում ես. որ հոգևորը ֆիձիկականի արդյունք է ՝կնշանակի .որ հոգի համարվածը պետք է տեղադրված լինի  ուղեղում չէ՞։քանի որ սիրտը փոխելուց մարդու էությունը չի փոխվում։ նաև. ասենք ձեռք և ոտք կորցրած մարդու մոտ  հոգևոր առումով ոչինչ չի պակասում։ բայց մի պարադոքս՝ գիտնականների  ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս. որ  խոզի.կապիկի կամ շան ուղեղները իրենց կենսաբանական կառուցվածքով ու գործունեությամբ ՝գրեթէ չեն տարբերվում մարդկայինից։
իսկ բանականության բջիջները որտե՞ղ են։




> Միայն ոչ ինձ համար: Իմ համար հենց գիտությունը այնքանով է գիտություն, որ ես կամայական հարցի պատասխան ու կամայական երևույթի բացատրություն փորձում եմ գտնել հենց գիտության շրջանակներում:


գիտությունը. ոչ մի հարցի պատասխան՝մինչև վերջ.չունի՛։

----------


## Եկվոր

> Եկվոր ջան, իմ կարծիքով դու ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես…
> 
> Անցնենք զգացողություններին:Ես պնդում եմ, որ զգացողությունը նյութական բան չի, այն նույնպես հասկացություն ա:


:Ոչ ոք հակառակը չի պնդում,ընդհակառակը, ասում եմ, որ ոչ նյութականը կարող է մասնակցել մեր գործունեությանը:


> Նույն ձևով, նյութապես գոյություն չունի ուժ: Գոյություն ունի մարմին, որը ուժ ա կիրառում մի այլ մարմնի վրա:


  դու ֆիզիկա բավականին գիտես, դա զգացվում է, ուրեմն գիտես, թե ինչ է նշանակում   E= mc^2:  Եթե սա թարգմանենք հայերեն, կլինի՝  Էներգիան ( ուժը )հավասար է զանգվածը ( նյութը ) բազմապատկած լույսի քառակուսով:


> Այսինքն, կան իրապես գոյություն ունեցող մարմիններ` ինչպիսին մարդը, քարը, օդը, կապիկը, մեքենան, և կան այդ մարմինների միջև ազդեցություններ` ուժ, ճնշում, ամոթ և այլն: Այսինքն, պետք է հստակ տարբերակել, ինչ ա մատերիա և ինչ ա մատերիայի ազդեցություն:


Այսքանից հետո ես ուզում եմ ասել, որ իմ կարծիքով կա մի հզոր դաշտ, որը համենայն դեպս նյութական է, և որի ազդեցությունը մեզ վրա (այ դրա անունը ես ուզում եմ դնել հոգի) անկենդան նյութը դարձնում է կենդանի և ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ դաշտն անմահ է: Այդ դաշտի անունն ինչ ուզում ես դիր, բայց որ ուշադիր լինես, այն արդեն անվանակոչված է

----------


## Արիացի

> :Ոչ ոք հակառակը չի պնդում,ընդհակառակը, ասում եմ, որ ոչ նյութականը կարող է մասնակցել մեր գործունեությանը:


Ոչ նյութական բաներով, այսինքն աբստրակտ հասկացություններով, մենք կազմակերպում ենք մեր մտածողությունը ու գործունեությունը:



> դու ֆիզիկա բավականին գիտես, դա զգացվում է, ուրեմն գիտես, թե ինչ է նշանակում   E= mc^2:  Եթե սա թարգմանենք հայերեն, կլինի՝  Էներգիան ( ուժը )հավասար է զանգվածը ( նյութը ) բազմապատկած լույսի քառակուսով:


Ամենասիրած բանաձևերիցս մեկն ա  :Hands Up:  : Այո զանգվածը էներգիայա, իսկ էներգիան էլ զանգված: Բայց մի ճշգրտում ամեն դեպքում` զանգվածը ոչ թե նյութա, այլ նյութի իներտությունը բնութագրող ֆիզիկական մեծություն, նույն ձև էներգիան ոչ թե նյութա, այլ նյութի աշխատանք կատարելու ունակությունը բնութագրող ֆիզիկական մեծություն: Ու Էյնշտեյնի բանաձևը ընդամենը ասում ա, որ մարմնի իներտության հատկությունը ու աշխատանք կատարելու հատկությունը իրար հետ կապված են:  :Wink: 



> Այսքանից հետո ես ուզում եմ ասել, որ իմ կարծիքով կա մի հզոր դաշտ, որը համենայն դեպս նյութական է, և որի ազդեցությունը մեզ վրա (այ դրա անունը ես ուզում եմ դնել հոգի) անկենդան նյութը դարձնում է կենդանի և ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ դաշտն անմահ է: Այդ դաշտի անունն ինչ ուզում ես դիր, բայց որ ուշադիր լինես, այն արդեն անվանակոչված է


Իմ կարծիքով քո վարկածը ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի, չեմ բացառում: Մնում ա էդ դաշտը փորձերով ու ինչ-որ սարքերով գտնել: Իսկ այն որ այդ չհայտնաբերված դաշտը մատերական է, դա կասկածից վեր է, քանի որ այդ դաշտը ըստ ենթադրության ազդում է մեր վրա և հետևաբար մատերիա է:  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> դե որ կլինիկական մահվան մասին գիտես.պետք է որ լսած լինես  այդ երևույթիհ հետ  առնչություն ունեցած մարդկանց վկայությունները։


Տենց մի թեթև պատմածներով ու ասեկոսեներով լսել եմ:  :Wink: 



> լավ։այդ դեպքում. երբ պնդում ես. որ հոգևորը ֆիձիկականի արդյունք է ՝կնշանակի .որ հոգի համարվածը պետք է տեղադրված լինի  ուղեղում չէ՞։քանի որ սիրտը փոխելուց մարդու էությունը չի փոխվում։ նաև. ասենք ձեռք և ոտք կորցրած մարդու մոտ  հոգևոր առումով ոչինչ չի պակասում։ բայց մի պարադոքս՝ գիտնականների  ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս. որ  խոզի.կապիկի կամ շան ուղեղները իրենց կենսաբանական կառուցվածքով ու գործունեությամբ ՝գրեթէ չեն տարբերվում մարդկայինից։
> իսկ բանականության բջիջները որտե՞ղ են։


Կտրուկ ջան, գիտնականների հետազոտությունները կատարվում են մինչև ատոմի, կամ պայթի տրաքի մինչև էլեկտրոնների, պրոտոնների կամ քվարկների մակարդակով: Բայց դե հո նյութի կառուցվածքը դրանով չի սահմանափակվում: Երբ մի քիչ էլ զարգանանք, երբ պարզենք, նաև քվարկների ու մնացած տարրական մասնիկների բաղադրությունը, որոնք հիմիկվա գիտելիքներով անբաժանելի են, կգտնենք նաև մարդու ու կապիկի ուղեղի կառուցվածքների տարբերությունը: Կամ էլ արդեն ինչ-որ մարդիկ գտել են, ուղղակի ես ու դու չգիտենք  :Think: 



> գիտությունը. ոչ մի հարցի պատասխան՝մինչև վերջ.չունի՛։


Ճիշտ ես: Եվ հենց սա է ամբողջ կյանքի գեղեցկությունը ու մարդու գոյության իմաստը: Մարդը ապրում ա նրա համար, որ հասկանա բնությունը: Քանի որ բնությունը անվերջ ա ու իրա օրենքներն էլ անվերջ են, ապա մարդու գոյությունն էլ է անվերջ: Այսինքն չի կարող գալ մի պահ, երբ մարդ արարածի գոյությունը դառնա անիմաստ:  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ընդհանրապես, բոլորիդ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Էյլերի <<Նամակներ>>-ը: Մի հիանալի աշխատություն է, որտեղ նկարագրված են Էյլերի պատկերացումները մարդու, մարմին-հոգի փոխհարաբերությունների ու ընդհանրապես Տիեզերքի կառուցվածքի մասին: Փիլիսոփայական մեծ արժեք ներկայացնող գիրք ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

"Գատակա"-ի մեջ լավ ա ասում սելեկցիված մարդը:
«ասում են մեր մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր ատոմ մի աստղ է: Գուցե ես ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ գնում, այլ վերադառնում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղից եկել եմ: Գուցե ես հենց հիմա արդեն այնտեղ եմ»

----------


## Եկվոր

> Ամենասիրած բանաձևերիցս մեկն ա  : Այո զանգվածը էներգիայա, իսկ էներգիան էլ զանգված: Բայց մի ճշգրտում ամեն դեպքում` զանգվածը ոչ թե նյութա, այլ նյութի իներտությունը բնութագրող ֆիզիկական մեծություն, նույն ձև էներգիան ոչ թե նյութա, այլ նյութի աշխատանք կատարելու ունակությունը բնութագրող ֆիզիկական մեծություն: Ու Էյնշտեյնի բանաձևը ընդամենը ասում ա, որ մարմնի իներտության հատկությունը ու աշխատանք կատարելու հատկությունը իրար հետ կապված են:


Բայց անհեթեթ է զանգվածն առանց նյութի: Ընդհանրապես շարադրանքի մեջ ասելով զանգված, հասկանում ենք նյութի զանգված: իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ եթե  մենք ըստ քո սիրած բանաձևի "ոչ նյութական" էներգիան զանգված դարձնենք, ապա այդ "իներտության չափանիշը" կլինի հենց համապատասխան "դարձրած" նյութի "իներտության չափանիշը", Այսինքն  "ոչ նյութական" էներգիան   կդարձնենք "նյութական" նյութ


> Իմ կարծիքով քո վարկածը ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի, չեմ բացառում: Մնում ա էդ դաշտը փորձերով ու ինչ-որ սարքերով գտնել: Իսկ այն որ այդ չհայտնաբերված դաշտը մատերական է, դա կասկածից վեր է, քանի որ այդ դաշտը ըստ ենթադրության ազդում է մեր վրա և հետևաբար մատերիա է:


  Ու փառք աստծու  ( ես մերժում եմ ցանկացած միջնորդ իմ և այդ դաշտի միջև )

----------


## Արիացի

> Բայց անհեթեթ է զանգվածն առանց նյութի: Ընդհանրապես շարադրանքի մեջ ասելով զանգված, հասկանում ենք նյութի զանգված: իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ եթե  մենք ըստ քո սիրած բանաձևի "ոչ նյութական" էներգիան զանգված դարձնենք, ապա այդ "իներտության չափանիշը" կլինի հենց համապատասխան "դարձրած" նյութի "իներտության չափանիշը", Այսինքն  "ոչ նյութական" էներգիան   կդարձնենք "նյութական" նյութ


Ո՞նց, ոչ նյութական էներգիա ու նյութական զանգված  :Shok: 
Բա հենց էդ բանաձևի իմաստն էլ էն ա, որ զանգվածը ու էներգիան նույն բանն են իրականում ու երկուսն էլ բնութագրում են նյութը: Մեծությունը նյութական կամ ոչ նյութական չի կարող լինել: Մեծությունը ուղղակի բնութագրում ա նյութի ինչ-որ հատկություն:
Այս իմաստով, ուշադրություն դարձրու, դաշտը նույնպես նյութ է, քանի որ այն օժտված է էներգիայով և հետևաբար, ըստ Էյնշտեյն պապիկի բանաձևի, օժտված ա նաև զանգվածով, հետևաբար նյութական ա:  :Wink:

----------

Լուսաբեր (19.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմ կարծիքով քո վարկածը ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի, չեմ բացառում: Մնում ա էդ դաշտը փորձերով ու ինչ-որ սարքերով գտնել: Իսկ այն որ այդ չհայտնաբերված դաշտը մատերական է, դա կասկածից վեր է, քանի որ այդ դաշտը ըստ ենթադրության ազդում է մեր վրա և հետևաբար մատերիա է:


Այն որ  այդ  դաշտը  մատերիական է,  Ճապոնացի  գիտնականները  արդեն  ապացուցել են:Գիտափորձը  իր  բոլոր  մանրամասներով  ներկայացված է  <<Ջուրը>>  վավերագրական  ֆիլմում: Իմ  ծանոթների շրջանում համարյա  բոլորը  դիտել են  այդ  ֆիլմը եվ  շատ  տպավորված են:

----------

Արիացի (19.03.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ընդհանրապես, բոլորիդ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Էյլերի <<Նամակներ>>-ը: Մի հիանալի աշխատություն է, որտեղ նկարագրված են Էյլերի պատկերացումները մարդու, մարմին-հոգի փոխհարաբերությունների ու ընդհանրապես Տիեզերքի կառուցվածքի մասին: Փիլիսոփայական մեծ արժեք ներկայացնող գիրք ա:


Արիացի  ջան  ես  էլ  խորհուրդ  եմ  տալիս  կարդաք  Լի  Կեռռոլլի  ցանկացած  գիրք՝  ու  բոլորդ  էլ  կբացահայտեք  ամբողջ  տիեզերական  գաղտնիքները:  Դրանք  գրվել  են  չենելինգների  միջոցով  ինչպես  ասենք,  այն  ժամանակ  մարդկությանը   տրվել    է  Աստվածաշունչը:
Այդտեղ  ոչ  թե  ինչ  որ  մեկի  պատկերացումներն  է,  այլ  հստակ  ինֆորմացիա  որը   տալիս  է  Կռայոնը  Լիի  միջոցով:
Այդ  գրքերից  կիմանաք  ոչ  թե  միայն  այն՝  թե  մենք, այսինքը  մարդկությունը  ով  է  կամ  ինչի  համար  ենք  այստեղ,  այլ  նաև  կիմանաք  շատ  երևույթների  մասին  որը  դեռ  մարդկությունը  չի  բացահայտել:
Եթե  ցանկանում  եք  կարող  եմ  անգամ  այստեղ  դնել  այդ  չենելինգների  աուդիո   MP3 տարբերակները  բայց  անգլերեն  են:

http://www.koob.ru/kryon/  Սա իր  բոլոր  գրքերն  են:
Իսկ  սա  https://www.kryon.com/k_freeaudio.html   բոլոր  այդ  գրքերի  աուդիո  տարբերակները  անգլերեն:
Երբ  կկարդաք  կամ  կլսեք  այս  գրքերը  հույսով  եմ  այլևս  ձեր  մեջ  մութ  բաներ  չեն  մնա  ոչ  Աստծուց  ոչ  էլ  Մարդկությունից,  ոչ  էլ  « մահ,  իսկ  հետո՞»

----------


## յոգի

> Հավատու՞մ եք, որ մահից անդին ինչ-որ բան կա, թե՞ համարում եք, որ մահը վերջն է ամեն ինչի։ Անկասկած, ամեն մեկն էլ իրեն գոնե մի անգամ այս հարցը տված կլինի, բայց շատերը, որոշ ժամանակ դրա մասին մտածելոուց հետո, հաճախ պատասխան չգտնելով, թողնում են այդ միտքը և այդպես էլ մնում անորոշ վիճակում՝ ստիպված հաշտվելով նորին մեծություն Անխուսափելիի հետ... 
> 
> Ժամանակակից բժշկության մեջ (ամենահին ոչ միստիկական) կա մի ախտանիշ, որն անվանվում է ֆրանսերեն «դեժա վյու» բառերով։ Դա մի հոգեվիճակ է, երբ մարդուն թվում է, թե ներկայիս զգացողությունը ճշգրտորեն տեղի է ունեցել  անցյալում։ «Դեժա վյու», մի զգացողություն, որ ներկայումս դիտված ամեն ինչը  (մարդիկ, իրադարձություններ, իրավիճակներ) արդեն դիտվել է անցյալում։ Հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշների շարքին են դասվում նաև «դեժա անտանդյո»՝ արդեն լսած, և «դեժա էպրովե»՝ արդեն զգացած, ախտանիշները։Հավանաբար շատերը, բնականոն կյանքում հոգեպես առողջ լինելով, ունեցել են նման զգացողություններ՝ զարմանալով դրանց պայծառության ու արժանահավատության վրա։ 
> 
> 	Արտասահմանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդկանց երկու երրորդն ունեցել է այդ զգացողությունները։	
> Հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ գիտափորձերի արդյունքների, ինչպես նաև զանազան փաստերի վրա՝ այժմ արդեն կարելի է վստահաբար պնդել հոգու գոյության մասին, այն մասին, որ կյանքը չի սկսվում ծնունդով և չի ավարտվում մահով։ Այսինքն՝ խոսքը վերամարմնավորումների շղթայի՝ անոչնչանալի թաղանթի մշտական նորացման մասին է։ Այդ մասին նախկինում խոսել են նաև ճանաչված հեղինակությունները։ Օրինակ, Վոլտերը նշել է. «Երկու անգամ ծնվելն ավելի զարմանալի չէ, քան մեկ անգամը. բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ ենթարկված է վերածննդի օրենքին»։ Կամ, Ա. Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Գիտությունը չի կարող բացարձակ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերել հավերժական վերադարձի գաղափարի դեմ»։ 
> 
> Վերամարմնավորման տեսությունը հստակ հիմնավորում է ստանում հատկապես այն սեանսների ժամանակ, որոնք իրականանում են մարդուն քնի և արթնության միջև գտնվող վիճակի մեջ ընկղմելու մեթոդով, որ առանձնակի դրսևորվում է ինտուիցիան։ Այդ ժամանակ մարդն ընկալում է իրականությունը, միաժամանակ նրա գիտակցության մեջ հայտնվում են անցյալի նույնքան վառ տեսարաններ։
> Մարմնավորումների միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հոգևոր աշխարհում անձի գտնվելը կախված է երկրային կյանքի արդյունքներից, երբ ամեն մի արարք կամ միտք պայմանավորում է կոնկրետ հետևանքները (պատճառահետևանքային օրենք)։ Բնության մեջ չկան պարգևներ կամ պատիժներ, գոյություն ունի միայն պատճառ և հետևանք։ Հանճարները կամ գերշնորհալի երեխաները ոչ թե աստվածային շնորհների օրինակ են, այլ նախորդ կյանքում համառ աշխատանքի արդյունք։ Այս կյանքում հանդիպող բոլոր հանգամանքները առանց բացառության մեր նախկին գործողությունների արդյունք են, այսինքն՝ մենք ապրում ենք այնպիսի պայմաններում, որոնք ինքներս ենք նախապատրաստել։ Իրենց հերթին մեր ներկայիս արարքները ձևավորում են ապագա կյանքի պայմանները։
> ...


Առածը ասում է' ««աղվեսի քիթը չի հասնում խաղողին, ասում է, խակ է»»  նույնը ժամանակակից աթեիստական գիտնականները և բժշկությունունն է, ոչինչ չգիտեն Ապրող էակի մասին, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի նյութական ժամանակավոր մարմնի հետ:
Մահ նրանց համար վերջն է ամեն ինչի ,Բայց հանգստացեք ՄԱՀ գոյություն չունի և տա շատ նորմալ է մտածել որ մենք եղել ենք մի ինչ որ ժամանակ, ապրել ենք, շփվել ենք մարդկանց հետ և դա ամենևին էլ հոգեկան հիվանդություն չի, պարզապես նրանք ոչ մի բացատրություն չեն կարողանում տալ անտեսանելի ապրող Էակի (հոգու) մասին և համարում են նման մարդկանց որոնք հիշում են կամ զգում են ինչ որ բաներ անցած կյանքերից , համարում են հոգեկան...
Հոգու մասին բացարձակ գիտելիք կարելի է ստանալ Բհագավադ Գիտայի 2-րդ գլխից, որտեղ Գերագույնը շատ պարզ և հասկանալի բացատրում է այդ գրքում...
Ապրող Էակը (հոգին) դա մարդու իրական ԵՍ-ն է, մարդ որ ասում է ես եմ կամ են եմ , դա վերաբերվում է Էակին, այսինքը հոգուն այլ ոչ թե մարմնին: Մարմինը Էակի համար կոպիտ հագուստ է, ինչպես մեր հագուստները, երբ հագուստը հնանում և մաշվում է ապա դեն ենք նետում և նորն ենք հագնում, նմանապես մարդու մարմինը երբ ծերանում է և անպիտան է դառնում ապա էակը լքում է ծեր մարմինը և նորից ստանում է մի նոր երեխայի մարմին...
Ին՞չ է Հոգին, Հոգին դա Ապրող էակն է և էակի գիտակցությունը և Ես-ը, առանց հոգու մարմինը մեռած նյութական տարր է, որը կազմվաղ է հիգ տարրերից, որոնք են' հող, ջուր, կրակ, օդ և եթեր: Էակն է որ մարմնին տալիս է գիտակցություն և կյանք:
Մարդ արարածը անհիշելի ժամանակներից գտնվում է ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտի մեջ, որը սանսկրիտերենով համարվում է Սամսարա, ծնվում և մեռնում, փոխում մարմինը, բայցչի հիշում իր անցած կյանքերը, չնայած կան հազվադեպ դեպքեր որ մարդիկ հիշում են մեկ կամ մի քանի անցած կյանքեր...
Ապրող էակը հավերժ է և չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ էլ վերջ  և նա թափառում է մարմնից մարմին մոլորակից մոլորակ և այսպես շարունակ...
Հարգանքներս...

----------


## յոգի

> Դրախտ կամ դժոխք գնալուն դեռ նախորդում է մեռյալների հարությունը և Ահեղ Դատաստանը: Իսկ հարությունը տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական մարմնով: Քրիստոսի Հարությունը նույնպես մարմնով է, չէ?


Քրիստոսը խաչվելուց հետո չմեռավ ոչ հարություն առներ, չեք մտածում որ ձեր աստվածաշունչը հակասում է ինքը իրեն ինչպես նաև նրա հետևորդները, Ո՞վ կարող էր Քրիստոսին սպանել, մեկին որը Աստծու Որդին է, որին Աստված հատուկ պաշտպանում է...
Այո Նրան խաչեցին, բայց Նա չմեռավ, չե որ Նա կարող էր ջրի վրով քայլել, մեռածներին հետ բերել, հիվանդներին բուժել... չե որ նա ուներ Գերբնական ուժեր... 
Խաչվելու ժամանակ Նա անջատեց իր կապը մարմնի հետ և մտավ Վերանցական վիճակի մեջ, որը ըստ յոգայի համարվում է տրանս կամ Սամադհի, որը սովորական մարդիկ չեն կարող տարբերել թէ նա մեռած է թէ կենդանի է, սրտի աշխատանքը նվազեցնում են ամենա մինիմումի և կանգնեցնում են շնչառությունը...
Քրիստոսը գտնվում էր Սամադհի վիճակում և երբ Նա դուրս եկավ Սամադհիյից ապա այդ հովիվները, որոնք ոչինչ չգիտեին յոգայի մասին մտածեցին թե Հիսուսը հարություն առավ և նորից հեռացավ բայց արդեն մարմնով...
««մի բան ասեմ չզարմանաք, Քրիստոսը երբ ««հարություն»» առավ Նա վերադարձավ Հնդկաստան, որտեղ Նա անցկացրել էր Իր պատանի ժամանակները, միչ վերադարձ Երուսաղեմ, և Նա շարունակեց ապրել Հնդկաստանում մինչ 150 տարեկան, փաստերը գրված չեն Կտակարանում, կարող եք փնտրել Կաշմիրի Նահանգում»»

Բարի օր...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ««մի բան ասեմ չզարմանաք, Քրիստոսը երբ ««հարություն»» առավ Նա վերադարձավ Հնդկաստան, որտեղ Նա անցկացրել էր Իր պատանի ժամանակները, միչ վերադարձ Երուսաղեմ, և Նա շարունակեց ապրել Հնդկաստանում մինչ 150 տարեկան, փաստերը գրված չեն Կտակարանում, կարող եք փնտրել Կաշմիրի Նահանգում»»


Հղում կտաս? :Blush:

----------

Արիացի (03.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Քրիստոսը խաչվելուց հետո չմեռավ ոչ հարություն առներ, չեք մտածում որ ձեր աստվածաշունչը հակասում է ինքը իրեն ինչպես նաև նրա հետևորդները, Ո՞վ կարող էր Քրիստոսին սպանել, մեկին որը Աստծու Որդին է, որին Աստված հատուկ պաշտպանում է...
> Այո Նրան խաչեցին, բայց Նա չմեռավ, չե որ Նա կարող էր ջրի վրով քայլել, մեռածներին հետ բերել, հիվանդներին բուժել... չե որ նա ուներ Գերբնական ուժեր... 
> Խաչվելու ժամանակ Նա անջատեց իր կապը մարմնի հետ և մտավ Վերանցական վիճակի մեջ, որը ըստ յոգայի համարվում է տրանս կամ Սամադհի, որը սովորական մարդիկ չեն կարող տարբերել թէ նա մեռած է թէ կենդանի է, սրտի աշխատանքը նվազեցնում են ամենա մինիմումի և կանգնեցնում են շնչառությունը...
> Քրիստոսը գտնվում էր Սամադհի վիճակում և երբ Նա դուրս եկավ Սամադհիյից ապա այդ հովիվները, որոնք ոչինչ չգիտեին յոգայի մասին մտածեցին թե Հիսուսը հարություն առավ և նորից հեռացավ բայց արդեն մարմնով...
> ««մի բան ասեմ չզարմանաք, Քրիստոսը երբ ««հարություն»» առավ Նա վերադարձավ Հնդկաստան, որտեղ Նա անցկացրել էր Իր պատանի ժամանակները, միչ վերադարձ Երուսաղեմ, և Նա շարունակեց ապրել Հնդկաստանում մինչ 150 տարեկան, փաստերը գրված չեն Կտակարանում, կարող եք փնտրել Կաշմիրի Նահանգում»»
> 
> Բարի օր...


Հարգարժան Յոգի, Դուք արդեն Ձեզ ապահովագրել եք իմ պատասխանից` ասելով, որ <մեր> Աստվածաշունչը հակասում է ինքն իրեն, ինչպես նաև նրա հետևորդները: Կներեք, բայց Դուք էլ Ձեզ եք հակասում` հավաստի համարելով այն տվյալները, որ առկա են <ինքն իերն հակասող Աստվածաշնչում>` մասնավորապես ջրերի վրայով քայլելը և այլն: Ինչ վերաբերում է արևելյան մոտիվներով արհեստական քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելուն, ապա, դարձյալ կներեք, լիովին անընդունելի եմ համարում: Տարբեր ժամանակներում և վայրերում ծագած և զարգացած կրոնական տարբեր համակարգերի սինկրետիկ և էկլեկտիկ խառնուրդը բոլորովին էլ նոր երևույթ չէ, բայց միանշանակ սխալ է: Դավանում եք, կամ դավանեք յոգա, կամ քրիստոնեություն...  
Աստծու բարին...

----------

may (04.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Հղում կտաս?


Կաշմիրում գտած փաստերից...
այդ մասին աշխարհը գիտի, պարզապէս քրիստոնյաներին ձեռ չի տալիս...

----------


## յոգի

> Հարգարժան Յոգի, Դուք արդեն Ձեզ ապահովագրել եք իմ պատասխանից` ասելով, որ <մեր> Աստվածաշունչը հակասում է ինքն իրեն, ինչպես նաև նրա հետևորդները: Կներեք, բայց Դուք էլ Ձեզ եք հակասում` հավաստի համարելով այն տվյալները, առկա են <ինքն իերն հակասող Աստվածաշնչում>` մասնավորապես ջրերի վրայով քայլելը և այլն: Ինչ վերաբերում է արևելյան մոտիվներով արհեստական քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելուն, ապա, դարձյալ կներեք, լիովին անընդունելի եմ համարում: Տարբեր ժամանակներում և վայրերում ծագած և զարգացած կրոնական տարբեր համակարգերի սինկրետիկ և էկլեկտիկ խառնուրդը բոլորովին էլ նոր երևույթ չէ, բայց միանշանակ սխալ է: Դավանում եք, կամ դավանեք յոգա, կամ քրիստոնեություն...  
> Աստծու բարին...


Քահանա ջան յոգան դավանանք չէ այլ ուսմունք և փիլիսոփայություն, նոր Քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելու կարիք էլ չունեմ, և կարիք չկա  էս կամ էն դավանել, ես չեմ դավանում ինչ որ բան, ինչ վերաբերվում է Քրիստոնեության ապա ես հարգում եմ այդ կրոնը և սիրում ու խոնահվում եմ Քրիստոսի առջև, Նա առժանի է դրան...
չնայած չեմ ընդունում Քրիստոնեության ավաղված սկզբունքները (մի ընդունեք որպես վիրավորանք)
Աստված քեզ հետ ...

----------


## Monk

> Քահանա ջան յոգան դավանանք չէ այլ ուսմունք և փիլիսոփայություն, նոր Քրիստոնեություն ստեղծելու կարիք էլ չունեմ, և կարիք չկա  էս կամ էն դավանել, ես չեմ դավանում ինչ որ բան, ինչ վերաբերվում է Քրիստոնեության ապա ես հարգում եմ այդ կրոնը և սիրում ու խոնահվում եմ Քրիստոսի առջև, Նա առժանի է դրան...
> չնայած չեմ ընդունում Քրիստոնեության ավաղված սկզբունքները (մի ընդունեք որպես վիրավորանք)
> Աստված քեզ հետ ...


Յոգի ջան, ես քահանա չեմ, սարկավագ եմ :Smile:  Սա իմիջիայլոց :Wink: 
Իսկ թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում քրիստոնեության սկզբունքների աղավաղումը: Այսքանը: 
Աստված բոլորիս հետ...

----------

may (04.04.2009), Արիացի (03.04.2009), Կտրուկ (02.04.2009), յոգի (23.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, ես քահանա չեմ, սարկավագ եմ Սա իմիջիայլոց
> Իսկ թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում քրիստոնեության սկզբունքների աղավաղումը: Այսքանը: 
> Աստված բոլորիս հետ...


Ուրախ եմ Մոնկ ջան...

----------


## Արիացի

> Առածը ասում է' ««աղվեսի քիթը չի հասնում խաղողին, ասում է, խակ է»»  նույնը ժամանակակից աթեիստական գիտնականները և բժշկությունունն է, ոչինչ չգիտեն Ապրող էակի մասին, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի նյութական ժամանակավոր մարմնի հետ:
> Մահ նրանց համար վերջն է ամեն ինչի ,Բայց հանգստացեք ՄԱՀ գոյություն չունի և տա շատ նորմալ է մտածել որ մենք եղել ենք մի ինչ որ ժամանակ, ապրել ենք, շփվել ենք մարդկանց հետ և դա ամենևին էլ հոգեկան հիվանդություն չի, պարզապես նրանք ոչ մի բացատրություն չեն կարողանում տալ անտեսանելի ապրող Էակի (հոգու) մասին և համարում են նման մարդկանց որոնք հիշում են կամ զգում են ինչ որ բաներ անցած կյանքերից , համարում են հոգեկան...
> Հոգու մասին բացարձակ գիտելիք կարելի է ստանալ Բհագավադ Գիտայի 2-րդ գլխից, որտեղ Գերագույնը շատ պարզ և հասկանալի բացատրում է այդ գրքում...
> Ապրող Էակը (հոգին) դա մարդու իրական ԵՍ-ն է, մարդ որ ասում է ես եմ կամ են եմ , դա վերաբերվում է Էակին, այսինքը հոգուն այլ ոչ թե մարմնին: Մարմինը Էակի համար կոպիտ հագուստ է, ինչպես մեր հագուստները, երբ հագուստը հնանում և մաշվում է ապա դեն ենք նետում և նորն ենք հագնում, նմանապես մարդու մարմինը երբ ծերանում է և անպիտան է դառնում ապա էակը լքում է ծեր մարմինը և նորից ստանում է մի նոր երեխայի մարմին...
> Ին՞չ է Հոգին, Հոգին դա Ապրող էակն է և էակի գիտակցությունը և Ես-ը, առանց հոգու մարմինը մեռած նյութական տարր է, որը կազմվաղ է հիգ տարրերից, որոնք են' հող, ջուր, կրակ, օդ և եթեր: Էակն է որ մարմնին տալիս է գիտակցություն և կյանք:
> Մարդ արարածը անհիշելի ժամանակներից գտնվում է ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտի մեջ, որը սանսկրիտերենով համարվում է Սամսարա, ծնվում և մեռնում, փոխում մարմինը, բայցչի հիշում իր անցած կյանքերը, չնայած կան հազվադեպ դեպքեր որ մարդիկ հիշում են մեկ կամ մի քանի անցած կյանքեր...
> Ապրող էակը հավերժ է և չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ էլ վերջ  և նա թափառում է մարմնից մարմին մոլորակից մոլորակ և այսպես շարունակ...
> Հարգանքներս...


Փաստորեն դու հոգի կոչվածի մասին համարյա ամեն ինչ գիտես: Գիտես, որ այն հավերժ է, թափառում է մարմնից մարմին, մոլորակից մոլորակ ու այսպես շարունակ: Հիմա ինձ կարող ես տարրական մակարդակի վրա բացատրել, ես ոնց կարող եմ իմանալ թե իմ հոգին մինչև իմ նվաստ մարմնի մեջ հայտնվելը ում մարմնում ա եղել? Ինչ որ սարքեր կան դա պարզելու համար?
Հուսով եմ այս հարցին կպատասխանես ու մենք կշարունակենք մեր դիսկուսիան:  :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

> Փաստորեն դու հոգի կոչվածի մասին համարյա ամեն ինչ գիտես: Գիտես, որ այն հավերժ է, թափառում է մարմնից մարմին, մոլորակից մոլորակ ու այսպես շարունակ: Հիմա ինձ կարող ես տարրական մակարդակի վրա բացատրել, ես ոնց կարող եմ իմանալ թե իմ հոգին մինչև իմ նվաստ մարմնի մեջ հայտնվելը ում մարմնում ա եղել? Ինչ որ սարքեր կան դա պարզելու համար?
> Հուսով եմ այս հարցին կպատասխանես ու մենք կշարունակենք մեր դիսկուսիան:


Բարի օր Արիացի, ես Աստված չեմ ախպերս, մենակ աստված գիտի ամեն ինչ, բայց հոգու մասին բավականին գիտելիք ունեմ...
Տարրական ձևով բացատրեմ, նախ հոգի կոչվածը դա իմը կամ քոնը չէ, այլ Հոգին դա հենց ես եմ, կամ դու ես, դու անձ էս, Ապրող Էակ, իսկ Քո մարմինը, որին Արիացի էս կոչում, դա Քո, Ապրող Էակի, այսինքը Հոգու մարմինն է, նաև Գիտակցությունը...
Հոգին ունի հետևյալ որակները՛ Սատ, Չիտ և Անանդա (սանսկրիտ), որը նշանակում է, որ Հոգին Հավերժ է, գիտելիքով առլեցուն և Երանավետ... Գալով ժամանակավոր նյութական աշխարհ Նա ընդումում է ժամանակավոր նյութական մարմին և ընկնում ե Ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտի մեջ, որը կոչվում է Սամսարա...
Հուսով եմ ինչ որ չափով օգտակար եղա, եթե ոչ խնդիր չկա...
Ժնգյալով հացտ անուշ...

----------


## Արիացի

> Բարի օր Արիացի, ես Աստված չեմ ախպերս, մենակ աստված գիտի ամեն ինչ, բայց հոգու մասին բավականին գիտելիք ունեմ...
> Տարրական ձևով բացատրեմ, նախ հոգի կոչվածը դա իմը կամ քոնը չէ, այլ Հոգին դա հենց ես եմ, կամ դու ես, դու անձ էս, Ապրող Էակ, իսկ Քո մարմինը, որին Արիացի էս կոչում, դա Քո, Ապրող Էակի, այսինքը Հոգու մարմինն է, նաև Գիտակցությունը...
> Հոգին ունի հետևյալ որակները՛ Սատ, Չիտ և Անանդա (սանսկրիտ), որը նշանակում է, որ Հոգին Հավերժ է, գիտելիքով առլեցուն և Երանավետ... Գալով ժամանակավոր նյութական աշխարհ Նա ընդումում է ժամանակավոր նյութական մարմին և ընկնում ե Ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտի մեջ, որը կոչվում է Սամսարա...
> Հուսով եմ ինչ որ չափով օգտակար եղա, եթե ոչ խնդիր չկա...
> Ժնգյալով հացտ անուշ...


Եվ քո կարծիքով սա տարրական բացատրություն էր?  :Shok: 
Դրել ես չգիտեմ ինչ տերմիններ ես օգտագործում` Սատ, Չիտ և Անանդա էլ չգիտեմ ինչ: Ես քեզանից ընդամենը հարցնում եմ իմ հոգին, այսինք էդ իմ Եսը ինչ ա ու մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել: Դու ինչ որ կոնկրետ տարրական, ինձ հասկանալի պատասխան ունես? Մենակ խնդրում եմ, ոչ անհասկանալի տերմիններ օգտագործելով: Հուսով եմ կպատասխանես:

----------


## ministr

Երբևէ եղել եք մահամերձ մարդու  կողքին ու լսել նրա խոսքը, երբ որ արդեն մի ոտքով այս աշխարհում է, իսկ մի ոտքով այն: Կշշմեք: Հաշվի առնելով հիվանդի վիճակը նրան չէին հաղորդել մոտիկ ազգականներից մեկի մահվան մասին ու արդեն անցել էր մի քանի ամիս: Ու էդ կիսագիտակից վիճակում տալիս է այդ մարդու անունը ու զարմանում - յա դու ել ես ստեղ?
Դե գնա ու մի հավատա որ մահվանից հետո կյանք կա...ընդ որում դատելով ամեն ինչից գիտակցական կյանք կա.. այսինքն ում որ ճանաչել ես այս կյանքում ճանաչում ես և այն կյանքում:

----------

Եկվոր (08.04.2009), Ուլուանա (04.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Երբևէ եղել եք մահամերձ մարդու  կողքին ու լսել նրա խոսքը, երբ որ արդեն մի ոտքով այս աշխարհում է, իսկ մի ոտքով այն: Կշշմեք: Հաշվի առնելով հիվանդի վիճակը նրան չէին հաղորդել մոտիկ ազգականներից մեկի մահվան մասին ու արդեն անցել էր մի քանի ամիս: Ու էդ կիսագիտակից վիճակում տալիս է այդ մարդու անունը ու զարմանում - յա դու ել ես ստեղ?
> Դե գնա ու մի հավատա որ մահվանից հետո կյանք կա...ընդ որում դատելով ամեն ինչից գիտակցական կյանք կա.. այսինքն ում որ ճանաչել ես այս կյանքում ճանաչում ես և այն կյանքում:


Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հաճախ տալիս են նաև կողքի սենյակում տխուր նստած, թաքուն լացող ազգականի անունը, օրինակ, ապա կարելի է ուղղակի մտածել, որ բոլոր հիշողություններն ի մի են գալիս, կամ սկսում է հիշել կյանքի տարբեր դրվագներ:

----------


## յոգի

> Եվ քո կարծիքով սա տարրական բացատրություն էր? 
> Դրել ես չգիտեմ ինչ տերմիններ ես օգտագործում` Սատ, Չիտ և Անանդա էլ չգիտեմ ինչ: Ես քեզանից ընդամենը հարցնում եմ իմ հոգին, այսինք էդ իմ Եսը ինչ ա ու մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել: Դու ինչ որ կոնկրետ տարրական, ինձ հասկանալի պատասխան ունես? Մենակ խնդրում եմ, ոչ անհասկանալի տերմիններ օգտագործելով: Հուսով եմ կպատասխանես:


Ես էլ քեզ պատասխանեցի, որ Աստված գիտի ամեն ինչ...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, այսինքը քո բառերով, քո հոգուն, ապա ես պայծառատես չեմ , որ իմանամ թե քո հոգին, այսինքը դու, որտեղ ես եղել և ինչ էս եղել, ինձ ըսկի էլ չի հետաքրքրում թէ դու որտեղ ես եղել...
Իմանալ հոգու մասին գիտելիք , չի նշանակում իմանալ անցյալը, ինչ որ մեկի...
Ես են գիտեմ որ դու եղել ես , կաս ու կլինես և ներկա քո ապրելաձևով դու ստեղծում ես քո ապագան...
Հարմար է՞
Բարի օր...

----------

Քամի (04.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես էլ քեզ պատասխանեցի, որ Աստված գիտի ամեն ինչ...
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, այսինքը քո բառերով, քո հոգուն, ապա ես պայծառատես չեմ , որ իմանամ թե քո հոգին, այսինքը դու, որտեղ ես եղել և ինչ էս եղել, ինձ ըսկի էլ չի հետաքրքրում թէ դու որտեղ ես եղել...
> Իմանալ հոգու մասին գիտելիք , չի նշանակում իմանալ անցյալը, ինչ որ մեկի...
> Ես են գիտեմ որ դու եղել ես , կաս ու կլինես և ներկա քո ապրելաձևով դու ստեղծում ես քո ապագան...
> Հարմար է՞
> Բարի օր...


Հարցը այն է, որ պարտադիր չի ամեն ինչ իմանաս: Ուղղակի երբ խոսում ես մի բանի մասին, կոնկրետ դեպքում հոգու, ապա պետք ա գոնե կարողանաս տարրական ձևով բացատրես դա ինչա: Դու գալիս երկար պատմում ես, որ հոգին թափառում ա, չգիտեմ ինչեր ա անում, բայց ես քեզ հարցնում եմ թե դա մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել, դու ասում ես. <<Ես աստված չեմ, որ իմանամ>>: Հիմա ինչ ա ստացվում, դու նույնիսկ չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ հասկացության մասին ես խոսում, բայց խոսում ես: Այսինքն քո ասածները ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում ու ոչ մի լուրջ հետազոտություն իր մեջ չի պարունակում: Գալ ու պատմել, որ ծիտիկը լավ բանա, ճուտ ա հանում ու ծլվլում ա ու չասել, որ ծիտիկը նախ և առաջ թռչուն ա, կոչվում ա դատարկաբանություն:
Կոնկրետ ես հիմա քեզ հարց եմ տալիս: Ինչ ա հոգին, ես ոնց կարամ այն տեսնել կամ զգալ, ինչով ա այն կապված մարմնի հետ ու երբ մարմինը դադարում ա գործելուց, ինչ ա կատարվում այդ մարմնին կպած հոգու հետ? Սա այն տարրական հարցերն են, որին պետք ա պատասխանել մինչ հոգու մասին տեսություններ ներկայացնելը:

----------


## յոգի

> Հարցը այն է, որ պարտադիր չի ամեն ինչ իմանաս: Ուղղակի երբ խոսում ես մի բանի մասին, կոնկրետ դեպքում հոգու, ապա պետք ա գոնե կարողանաս տարրական ձևով բացատրես դա ինչա: Դու գալիս երկար պատմում ես, որ հոգին թափառում ա, չգիտեմ ինչեր ա անում, բայց ես քեզ հարցնում եմ թե դա մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել, դու ասում ես. <<Ես աստված չեմ, որ իմանամ>>: Հիմա ինչ ա ստացվում, դու նույնիսկ չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ հասկացության մասին ես խոսում, բայց խոսում ես: Այսինքն քո ասածները ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում ու ոչ մի լուրջ հետազոտություն իր մեջ չի պարունակում: Գալ ու պատմել, որ ծիտիկը լավ բանա, ճուտ ա հանում ու ծլվլում ա ու չասել, որ ծիտիկը նախ և առաջ թռչուն ա, կոչվում ա դատարկաբանություն:
> Կոնկրետ ես հիմա քեզ հարց եմ տալիս: Ինչ ա հոգին, ես ոնց կարամ այն տեսնել կամ զգալ, ինչով ա այն կապված մարմնի հետ ու երբ մարմինը դադարում ա գործելուց, ինչ ա կատարվում այդ մարմնին կպած հոգու հետ? Սա այն տարրական հարցերն են, որին պետք ա պատասխանել մինչ հոգու մասին տեսություններ ներկայացնելը:


Հարցտ ճիշտ շարադրի, նայի քո տված հարցին ««Ես քեզանից ընդամենը հարցնում եմ իմ հոգին, այսինք էդ իմ Եսը ինչ ա ու մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել:»»
Իսկ այսորվա հարցտ տրամաբանական է...
Հոգին ինչպես ասեցի դա ապրող Էակն է, Ես-ը, Հոգին նյութական չե ի տարբերություն մարմնին, մարմինը ծնվում է մեծանում և քայքայվում է իսկ հոգին հավերժ է, որը Աստծո մասնիկն է, այսինքը բաժանվել է Աստծուց և հայտնվել է նյութական աշխարհում: Հոգին անտեսանելի  է, բայց մարդ կարող է զգալ հոգու առկայությունը մարմնում, որովհետև առանց հոգու մարմինը մեռած նյութ է, հոգին է կյանքը մարմնի, հոգուն կարող էս զգալ ամեն վարկյան, որովհետև այտ դու էս և քեզ շրժապատող բոլոր ապրող էակները, որոնք պատված են նյութական մարմիններով: Այս նյութական աշխարհում հոգին ղի կարող գործել առանց նյութական մարմնի, նա արտահայտում է իրեն մարմնի միջոցով:
Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը և նրա մարմինը ձևավորվում է, հետո ծնվում, մեծանում և մեռնում, մահից հետո նորից ծնվում...
Այս նյութական աշխարհում շատ երևույթներ կան որ հնարավոր չե տեսնել, զգալ կամ շոշափել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դրանք գոյություն չունեն, ո՞վ կարող է տեսնել էլէկտրական հոսանքը, դա էնէրգյա է, օդը, եթերը, ռադիո ալիքների, Հոգին դա հոգևոր Էներգյա է, բայց Անհատականություն և Նա Հավերժ է... հոգին տարածում է իր էներգյան մարմնի մեջ և մարմինը սկսում է զգալ: մարմինը ունի հինգ զգայարաններ, որոնք են՛ համը, հոտառություն, շոշափելու, տեսողություն և լսելու, այս բոլորը հոգու առկայությունն է մարմնում, հոգին է զգում մարմնի միջոցով: 
հիմա պարզ է թե էլի չեմ հասկանում ինչ եմ խոսում...
տարրական բաներ հասկանալու համար, պետք է ունենալ գոնե մի քիչ տարրական գիտելիք, սրանք որ ես քեզ բացատրեցի տարրական բաներ չեն Արիացի ախպեր և չես գտնի նման բացարտություն ոչ մի կրոնում, իմ բացատրությունները գալիս են Արիական Վեդաներից, որը բոլոր Արիացիներին հայտնի է...
Արիացին Բարձր Քաղաքակիրթ որակ է, խոսալուտ տոնը համապատասխան չէ Արիացի եխբայր...
Հարգանքներս...

----------


## Արիացի

> Հարցտ ճիշտ շարադրի, նայի քո տված հարցին ««Ես քեզանից ընդամենը հարցնում եմ իմ հոգին, այսինք էդ իմ Եսը ինչ ա ու մինչև իմ ծնվելը որտեղ ա եղել:»»
> Իսկ այսորվա հարցտ տրամաբանական է...
> Հոգին ինչպես ասեցի դա ապրող Էակն է, Ես-ը, Հոգին նյութական չե ի տարբերություն մարմնին, մարմինը ծնվում է մեծանում և քայքայվում է իսկ հոգին հավերժ է, որը Աստծո մասնիկն է, այսինքը բաժանվել է Աստծուց և հայտնվել է նյութական աշխարհում: Հոգին անտեսանելի  է, բայց մարդ կարող է զգալ հոգու առկայությունը մարմնում, որովհետև առանց հոգու մարմինը մեռած նյութ է, հոգին է կյանքը մարմնի, հոգուն կարող էս զգալ ամեն վարկյան, որովհետև այտ դու էս և քեզ շրժապատող բոլոր ապրող էակները, որոնք պատված են նյութական մարմիններով: Այս նյութական աշխարհում հոգին ղի կարող գործել առանց նյութական մարմնի, նա արտահայտում է իրեն մարմնի միջոցով:
> Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը և նրա մարմինը ձևավորվում է, հետո ծնվում, մեծանում և մեռնում, մահից հետո նորից ծնվում...
> Այս նյութական աշխարհում շատ երևույթներ կան որ հնարավոր չե տեսնել, զգալ կամ շոշափել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դրանք գոյություն չունեն, ո՞վ կարող է տեսնել էլէկտրական հոսանքը, դա էնէրգյա է, օդը, եթերը, ռադիո ալիքների, Հոգին դա հոգևոր Էներգյա է, բայց Անհատականություն և Նա Հավերժ է... հոգին տարածում է իր էներգյան մարմնի մեջ և մարմինը սկսում է զգալ: մարմինը ունի հինգ զգայարաններ, որոնք են՛ համը, հոտառություն, շոշափելու, տեսողություն և լսելու, այս բոլորը հոգու առկայությունն է մարմնում, հոգին է զգում մարմնի միջոցով: 
> հիմա պարզ է թե էլի չեմ հասկանում ինչ եմ խոսում...
> տարրական բաներ հասկանալու համար, պետք է ունենալ գոնե մի քիչ տարրական գիտելիք, սրանք որ ես քեզ բացատրեցի տարրական բաներ չեն Արիացի ախպեր և չես գտնի նման բացարտություն ոչ մի կրոնում, իմ բացատրությունները գալիս են Արիական Վեդաներից, որը բոլոր Արիացիներին հայտնի է...
> Արիացին Բարձր Քաղաքակիրթ որակ է, խոսալուտ տոնը համապատասխան չէ Արիացի եխբայր...
> Հարգանքներս...


Մոտավոր պատկերացրեցի հոգու, ինչպես ծրագրավորողները կասեին, lifecycle-ը: Հիման իմ մոտ հետևյալ հարցերն են առաջանում:
1. Առանց մարմնի, հոգին ինչ է? Առանց հոգու, մարմինը մեռած նյութ է, իսկ առանց մարմնի հոգին ինչ է? Միգուցե մեռած հոգի?  :Think: 
2. Դու նշում ես, որ հոգին, հոր սերմի միջոցով հայտնվում է մոր արգանդում: Այսինքն ապագա երեխայի հոգին գտնվում է հոր սերմում: Հիմա հարցս. իսկ հոր նյութական սերմի մեջ ինչպես է հայտնվում այդ ոչ նյութական հոգին? Մի քիչ անհասկանալի է, քանի որ էս սերմի ստեղծման ամբողջ պրոցեսի մեջ մասնակցում են միմիայն նյութական օրգաններ: Եվ սրա հետ կապված ևս մի քանի բան կուզենայի ճշտել: Սեռական հարաբերությունների ժամանակ, տղամարդու օրգանիզմից  կնոջ արգանդ են գնում բազմաթիվ սպերմատոզոիդներ և միայն մեկն է հասնում ձվաբջջին: Հիմա արդյոք մնացած սպերմատոզոիդները իրենց մեջ հոգի են պարունակում, թե միայն այն բախտավոր սպերմատոզոիդը, որը հասնում է արգանդին? Եթե բոլորն են պարունակում, ապա ինչ է կատարվում մնացած հոգիների հետ, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ինչպես է ընտրվում այն սպերմատոզոիդը, որի մեջ էլ ընդգրկվում է հոգին: Եվ սրա հետ կապված մի բան էլ, ապագա երեխայի հոգին, որը գտնվում է սերմի մեջ, ինչքանով է կապված հոր հոգու հետ?
3. Ըստ քեզ, մարդու զգայարանները ուղիղ կապ ունեն հոգու հետ: Հարցս կձևակերպեմ տեսողության օրինակի վրա: Մենք գիտենք, որ մարդը տեսնում է աչքով: Լույսի ազդակը ընկալվում է աչքի կողմից և փոխանցվում ուղեղ: Ինչպես է նյութական ազդակը փոխանցվում ոչ նյութական հոգուն? Ինչ պրոցես է կատարվում, որի ընթացքում ուղեղը ազդակը փոխանցում է հոգուն, որը ստանում է այն վերլուծում ու ուղեղում ստեղծում տեսողական պատկերը?
4. Դու նշեցիր, որ հոգին տարածում է իր էներգիան մարմնի մեջ ու մարմինը սկսում է զգալ: Ասվածիցդ հետևում է, որ հոգին օժտված է էներգիայով: Եթե դու էներգիա ասելով նկատի ունեիր հենց այն էներգիան, որը ընդունված է այսօրվա գիտության մեջ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բան, ապա կամայական բան, որը օժտված է էներգիայով, նյութական է, քանի որ էներգիան զանգված է, իսկ զանգվածը` էներգիա: Այսինքն քո ասած հոգին օժտված է էներգիայով ու հետևաբար ունի զանգված, իսկ զանգված ունեն միայն նյութական էությունները: Ինչպես բացատրենք այս պարադոքսը?

Նախապես շնորհակալություն պատասխաններիդ համար:  :Wink:

----------

Լուսաբեր (06.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Մոտավոր պատկերացրեցի հոգու, ինչպես ծրագրավորողները կասեին, lifecycle-ը: Հիման իմ մոտ հետևյալ հարցերն են առաջանում:
> 1. Առանց մարմնի, հոգին ինչ է? Առանց հոգու, մարմինը մեռած նյութ է, իսկ առանց մարմնի հոգին ինչ է? Միգուցե մեռած հոգի? 
> 2. Դու նշում ես, որ հոգին, հոր սերմի միջոցով հայտնվում է մոր արգանդում: Այսինքն ապագա երեխայի հոգին գտնվում է հոր սերմում: Հիմա հարցս. իսկ հոր նյութական սերմի մեջ ինչպես է հայտնվում այդ ոչ նյութական հոգին? Մի քիչ անհասկանալի է, քանի որ էս սերմի ստեղծման ամբողջ պրոցեսի մեջ մասնակցում են միմիայն նյութական օրգաններ: Եվ սրա հետ կապված ևս մի քանի բան կուզենայի ճշտել: Սեռական հարաբերությունների ժամանակ, տղամարդու օրգանիզմից  կնոջ արգանդ են գնում բազմաթիվ սպերմատոզոիդներ և միայն մեկն է հասնում ձվաբջջին: Հիմա արդյոք մնացած սպերմատոզոիդները իրենց մեջ հոգի են պարունակում, թե միայն այն բախտավոր սպերմատոզոիդը, որը հասնում է արգանդին? Եթե բոլորն են պարունակում, ապա ինչ է կատարվում մնացած հոգիների հետ, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ինչպես է ընտրվում այն սպերմատոզոիդը, որի մեջ էլ ընդգրկվում է հոգին: Եվ սրա հետ կապված մի բան էլ, ապագա երեխայի հոգին, որը գտնվում է սերմի մեջ, ինչքանով է կապված հոր հոգու հետ?
> 3. Ըստ քեզ, մարդու զգայարանները ուղիղ կապ ունեն հոգու հետ: Հարցս կձևակերպեմ տեսողության օրինակի վրա: Մենք գիտենք, որ մարդը տեսնում է աչքով: Լույսի ազդակը ընկալվում է աչքի կողմից և փոխանցվում ուղեղ: Ինչպես է նյութական ազդակը փոխանցվում ոչ նյութական հոգուն? Ինչ պրոցես է կատարվում, որի ընթացքում ուղեղը ազդակը փոխանցում է հոգուն, որը ստանում է այն վերլուծում ու ուղեղում ստեղծում տեսողական պատկերը?
> 4. Դու նշեցիր, որ հոգին տարածում է իր էներգիան մարմնի մեջ ու մարմինը սկսում է զգալ: Ասվածիցդ հետևում է, որ հոգին օժտված է էներգիայով: Եթե դու էներգիա ասելով նկատի ունեիր հենց այն էներգիան, որը ընդունված է այսօրվա գիտության մեջ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բան, ապա կամայական բան, որը օժտված է էներգիայով, նյութական է, քանի որ էներգիան զանգված է, իսկ զանգվածը` էներգիա: Այսինքն քո ասած հոգին օժտված է էներգիայով ու հետևաբար ունի զանգված, իսկ զանգված ունեն միայն նյութական էությունները: Ինչպես բացատրենք այս պարադոքսը?
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն պատասխաններիդ համար:


'
1)
Նորից եմ ասում՛ Հոգին Ապրող Էակն է, Որը միշտ կա և հավերժ է, չի եղել ոչ մի օր որ հոգին գոյություն չունենա, Հոգին Հոգևոր է, Հոգևոր նշանակում է, Անսկիզբ և անվերջ... Հոգին նյութականի հակառակն է, նյութը մի ձևից փոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձևի, իսկ հոգին փոփոխության չի ենթարկվում, Հոգին Հոգևոր Կայծ է և Գերագույն Աստծո մասն ու մասնիկն է հանդիսանում, Հոգին եկել է հոգևոր Աշխարհից այս նյութական աշխարհը...
2) Այո Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը: Դա տեղի է ունենում ըստ հոր , մոր և երեխայի համատեղ ճակատագրի (Կարմայի), որը նշանակում է գործողություն և նրա հետևանք, այսինքը ծնողները ինչ երեխայի արժանացել են, և երեխան ինչ ծնողների արժանացել է, ապա բեղմնավորման պահին այդպիսի կենդանի էակ, կամ հոգի էլ գալիս է նրանց մոտ: Հոգին չի գտնվում հոր սերմի մեջ, հոգին մտնում է հոր սերմի մեջ բեղմնավորման պահին: Մնացած սպերմատոզոիդները չունեն հոգի, հոգին ինչպես ասեցի մտնում է մի սպերմատոզոիդի մեջ, որը որ պետք է ծնվի...
Ապագա երեխայի հոգին կապված է հոր հոգու հետ միյայն նրանց անցյալում կատարած գործողղությունների արդյունքից...
3) Հոգին նման է վարորդի, որը նստած իր մեքենայի մեջ վարում է մեքենան, Հոգին կապված չէ մարմնի հետ ոչ մի ձևով, նա պարզապես գտնվում է մարմնի մեջ իրեն հատկացված ժամանակը և օգտագործում է մարմնի ֆունկցիաները և զգայարանները, Մարմնի տեսքը ստեղծված է Հոգու տեսքի հիմման վրա, հոգին ստանում է իր Ձևը բեղմնավոման պահին, նայած ինչ մոր արգանդում է հայտնվում, չնայած Հոգին ունի իր սկզբնական Ձևը, որը Մարդկային ձևն է...
Հոգու կապը մարմնի հետ դա միստիկական է և անբացատրելի ժամանակակից գիտնականներին, որովհետև նրանք չեն կարողանում ընկալել կամ տեսնել հոգուն: 
Երբ մարդ մեռնում է ին՞չ է տեղի ունենում, բոլոր անդամները մարմնի տեղում են, բայց բացակայում է Ապրող էակը...
4) Հոգին չունի նյութական էներգյա, ինչպես ասեցի ժամանակակից գիտությունը տեղյակ չե Հոգևոր Էներգյայից, այսինքը տեղյակ են, բայց չեն հրատարակում...
Իմ ասած էներգյան հոգևոր էներգյան է, որը համարվում է Կյանքի էներգյան, և որը անմար է, հավերժ: Նյութական էներքյան առաջանում է մի ինչ որ շփումից կամ շարջումից, որի հիմքը նույնպես հանդիսանում է Հոգևորը, մարդը, որի մեջ առկա է Հոգևոր Հոգին: Հոգին Նյութական զանգված չե...
Հոգու էներգյան թափանցում է ամբողջ մարմնի մեջ և եթե մեկի թևը կամ ոտքը կտրեն ապա այդ մասը արդեն մեռած նյութի է վերածվում և ոչինչ չի զգում...

Նյութը նույնպես հավերժ է, պարզապես մի ձևից փոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձևի, Հոգին է, որ նյութին կյանք է տալիս, ամեն ինչ ինչի մեջ կյանք կա ապա առկա է Հոգին...
Հոգին թափառում է մարմնից մարմին, տեսակից տեսակ, ըստ իր կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքի, որը նա կատարում է երբ ստացել է մարդկային Ձև, և միյայն մարդկային ձևի մեջ է որ Նա կարող է ստեղծել և փոխել իր ապագան...
Խնդրեմ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

*յոգի*

Գրածներիդ մեջ առաջին հերթին աչք է ծակում էն միտքը, որ հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդին: Եթե քո իսկ ասածով հոգին գտնվումա անընդհատ շրջապտույտի մեջ,ու տեղափոխվումա մարմնից մարմին ու մոլորակից մոլորակ,ապա դու ինչ համոզվածություն ունես, որ այլ մոլորակներում սեռական հարաբերությունները կատարվում են նույն կերպ ինչ Երկրի վրա: Այլապես, դուրս է գալիս,որ քո արտահայտած այդ երկու մտքերից մեկը սխալ է, քանի որ մեկը մյուսին ակնհայտորեն հակասում է:
Իսկ հոգու շրջապտույտի դեպքում հարցա առաջանում,թե ինչի հաշվին է այդ դեպքում օր-օրի աճում Երկրի բնակչության թիվը: Եթե հոգին կա ու մարմնի մահանալուց հետո այն պետք է գնա մտնի այլ մարմնի մեջ այստեղից կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ծնված մարդկանց թիվը պետք է հավասարակշռեր,քան մահացածներինը, քանի որ պարզ տրամաբանությամբ նույն հոգին՝ԵՍ-ը, չի կարող տեղավորված լինել միանգամից մի քանի մարմինների մեջ: Հետևաբար, այստեղից կարելի եզրահանգման գալ,որ հոգին ինչ-որ տեղից առաջանում է, այսինքն ինչպես շնչավոր մարդը հիվանդանոցում մոր արգանդից ծնվում է, այնպես էլ հոգին պետք է ««ծնվի»»… Հուսով եմ կպատասխանես վերը նշված հարցադրմանը, հոգին ինչ-որ տեղից առաջանում է ու ինչի հաշվին է Երկրի բնակչությունը աճում...
Կներես, չգիտեմ թե որ հին հնդկական-չինական առասպելաբանությունից ես օգտվում,բայց գրածներդ ակնհայտորեն իրար հակասում են :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.04.2009), Կտրուկ (07.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> *յոգի*
> 
> Գրածներիդ մեջ առաջին հերթին աչք է ծակում էն միտքը, որ հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդին: Եթե քո իսկ ասածով հոգին գտնվումա անընդհատ շրջապտույտի մեջ,ու տեղափոխվումա մարմնից մարմին ու մոլորակից մոլորակ,ապա դու ինչ համոզվածություն ունես, որ այլ մոլորակներում սեռական հարաբերությունները կատարվում են նույն կերպ ինչ Երկրի վրա: Այլապես, դուրս է գալիս,որ քո արտահայտած այդ երկու մտքերից մեկը սխալ է, քանի որ մեկը մյուսին ակնհայտորեն հակասում է:
> Իսկ հոգու շրջապտույտի դեպքում հարցա առաջանում,թե ինչի հաշվին է այդ դեպքում օր-օրի աճում Երկրի բնակչության թիվը: Եթե հոգին կա ու մարմնի մահանալուց հետո այն պետք է գնա մտնի այլ մարմնի մեջ այստեղից կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ծնված մարդկանց թիվը պետք է հավասարակշռեր,քան մահացածներինը, քանի որ պարզ տրամաբանությամբ նույն հոգին՝ԵՍ-ը, չի կարող տեղավորված լինել միանգամից մի քանի մարմինների մեջ: Հետևաբար, այստեղից կարելի եզրահանգման գալ,որ հոգին ինչ-որ տեղից առաջանում է, այսինքն ինչպես շնչավոր մարդը հիվանդանոցում մոր արգանդից ծնվում է, այնպես էլ հոգին պետք է ««ծնվի»»… Հուսով եմ կպատասխանես վերը նշված հարցադրմանը, հոգին ինչ-որ տեղից առաջանում է ու ինչի հաշվին է Երկրի բնակչությունը աճում...
> Կներես, չգիտեմ թե որ հին հնդկական-չինական առասպելաբանությունից ես օգտվում,բայց գրածներդ ակնհայտորեն իրար հակասում են



Նախ ես որ՞տեղ եմ ասել թե ՛««որ այլ մոլորակներում սեռական հարաբերությունները կատարվում են նույն կերպ ինչ Երկրի վրա:»» կարող էս՞ ցույց տալ...
և ինչ՞ն է հակասում իմ մի գրածը մյուսին...
Օրինակ՞
Իմ գրածները ոչ մի հնդկա-չինական առասպելաբանությունից  չի վերցրած, այլ Արիյական Վեդաներից և Յոգայի ուսմունքից, որոնք նույն հիմքը ունեն...
Պարզապես մարդ պետք է օգտագործի իր հիանալի Բանականությունը և փորձի հասկանալ ինչը ինչոց է...
Հոգին, նորից եմ ասում չի ծնվում և չի առաջանում...
Գոյություն ունեն անթիվ անհամար Ապրող էակներ, որոնք գտնվում են ամենուրեք և գալիս են Հոգևոր Աշխարհից, որը վեր է այս նյութական տիեզերքից և հավերժ է...
Հոգին բաժանվում է Աստծուց, օրինակ՛ ինչպես կրակից բաժանվում է բազմաթիվ կայծեր, նմանապես Աստծուց բաժանվում են անթիվ անհամար Հոգիներ, որոնք Անհատականություններ են, իսկ ինչպէս է դա տեղի ունենում ապա դա ուրիշ հարց է, հիմա քո հարցի պատասխանը՛
ինչքան ծնվում են այդքան էլ մեռնում են, չնայած ծնունդը գերադասում է մահվան, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ հոգիները պակասում են...
««ինչի հաշվին է Երկրի բնակչությունը աճում...»»
Աճում է անկանոն սեռական հարաբերությունից, առաջներում երեխա ունենալուց առաջ զոհաբերություններ են կատարել, որպեսզի ունենան իրենց ցանկացած երեխան, ինչպէս կցանկանային ծնողները, իսկ հիմա պարզապես սեռական հարաբերության արդյունք է երեխան, որը ծնվում է ըստ ծնողների անցած գործողղությունների կատարած արդյունքի համաձայն, որը կոչվում ՃԱԿԱՏԱԳԻՐ (Կարմա) կարմա նշանակում է գործողություն: Գործողությունը կատարվում է անհատի կողմից, գործողությունը ունի ազդեցություն և հակազդեցություն, լավ կամ վատ: Այս փաստ ազդեցության և հակազդեցության կա նաև ֆիզիկայում...
Վերևում նշել էի, որ ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ ապրում է, առկա է Ապրող Էակը, Հոգին, լինի դա մարդու մարմնի մեջ, բույսի, կենդանու, թռչունի և այլը...
Հոգին մի մարմնից մի ուրիշի մեջ է անցնում մահից հետո: Եթե մարդ ապրում է մարդու պես, ապա նա նորից մարդու մարմին է ստանում, եթե մարդ ապրում է կենդանու պես, ապա ստանում է կենդանու մարմին...
Չարագործ և մեղսավորը ըստ Քրիստոնեության, գնում է դժոխք, ապա դժոքում իր պատիժը ստանալուց հետո Էակը նորից է մարմին ստանում, որը կարող է լինի ցանկացած տեսակ ըստ նրա ցանկությունների...
Ըստ Յոգայի ուսմունքի  դրախտ և դժոխք հասկացողությունը այլ կերպ է բացատրվում...
դա ուրիշ թեմա է ...
խնդրեմ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նախ ես որ՞տեղ եմ ասել թե ՛««որ այլ մոլորակներում սեռական հարաբերությունները կատարվում են նույն կերպ ինչ Երկրի վրա:»» կարող էս՞ ցույց տալ...
> և ինչ՞ն է հակասում իմ մի գրածը մյուսին...
> Օրինակ՞


Ես այս 2-ը նկատի ունեի`




> Ապրող էակը հավերժ է և չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ էլ վերջ և նա թափառում է մարմնից մարմին մոլորակից մոլորակ և այսպես շարունակ...





> Այո Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը: Դա տեղի է ունենում ըստ հոր , մոր և երեխայի համատեղ ճակատագրի (Կարմայի), որը նշանակում է գործողություն և նրա հետևանք, այսինքը ծնողները ինչ երեխայի արժանացել են, և երեխան ինչ ծնողների արժանացել է, ապա բեղմնավորման պահին այդպիսի կենդանի էակ, կամ հոգի էլ գալիս է նրանց մոտ: Հոգին չի գտնվում հոր սերմի մեջ, հոգին մտնում է հոր սերմի մեջ բեղմնավորման պահին: Մնացած սպերմատոզոիդները չունեն հոգի, հոգին ինչպես ասեցի մտնում է մի սպերմատոզոիդի մեջ, որը որ պետք է ծնվի...


Կարելիա ասել ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ Յոգայի ուսմունքին,բայց արդեն մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմեցի,շնորհակալություն :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009), Կտրուկ (07.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Ես այս 2-ը նկատի ունեի`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարելիա ասել ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ Յոգայի ուսմունքին,բայց արդեն մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմեցի,շնորհակալություն


խնդրեմ...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը և նրա մարմինը ձևավորվում է, հետո ծնվում, մեծանում և մեռնում, մահից հետո նորից ծնվում...


յոգի՝ ուրեմն ստացվում է. որ հոգու կազմավորման գործում միայն  հա՞յրն է  մասնակցում։ իսկ մայրը բաժինք չունի՞ ապագա  մանկիկից։
դու գտնում ես որ կանայք հոգի չունե՞ն։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հոգին  ձևավորվում է, հետո ծնվում, մեծանում և մեռնում, մահից հետո նորից ծնվում...
> .


և ինչն է ստիպելու այս կերպ մտածող մարդուն.որ ամեն մի անհաջողության հանդիպելիս՝ ինքնասպան չլինել և նոր  ՙԼեՎեԼ՚ անցնել։

----------

Monk (07.04.2009), Second Chance (08.05.2009), Yellow Raven (07.04.2009), Արիացի (08.04.2009), Եկվոր (08.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> յոգի՝ ուրեմն ստացվում է. որ հոգու կազմավորման գործում միայն  հա՞յրն է  մասնակցում։ իսկ մայրը բաժինք չունի՞ ապագա  մանկիկից։
> դու գտնում ես որ կանայք հոգի չունե՞ն։


Ես ոնց հասկացա յոգիի ասածից,առաջ մարդիկ զոհաբերումներ են արել երեխա ունենալու համար ու ինչ ձևի երեխա ուզեցել են ծնվելա,իսկ հիմա դա վերացելա ու երեխայի ««տիպը»» որոշվումա իրա հոր ու մոր ապրած կյանքով... Սենց խառը շիլաշփոթ :LOL:

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ոնց հասկացա յոգիի ասածից,առաջ մարդիկ զոհաբերումներ են արել երեխա ունենալու համար ու ինչ ձևի երեխա ուզեցել են ծնվելա,իսկ հիմա դա վերացելա ու երեխայի ««տիպը»» որոշվումա իրա հոր ու մոր ապրած կյանքով... Սենց խառը շիլաշփոթ


Mi qանի օր առաջ հեռսուստացույցով պատմում էին հոգու վերածնման մասին,հետաքրքիրն այն էր որ կան մասնագետներ ովքեր հիպնոզի միջոցով կարողանում էին այնպես անել որ մարդիկ տեսնում էին թե իրենք նախկին կյանքում ովքեր են եղել,օրինակ մի կին տեսել էր որ ինքը հարուստ ազնվականի աղջիկ է,անգամ անուն ազգանունն էր ասել և ասել էր թե ում հետ է եղել ամուսնացած և որտեղ է ապրել,արխիվները ստուգել էին և պարզվել էր աղջիկը լրիվ ճշմարտություն է ասում,այդպիսի դեպքեր շատ-շատ են,նաև կա մի անհերքելի բան,օրինակ եթե ինչ որ բանից վախենում ես,օրինակ մթությունից կենդանիներից և այլն նրանք հիպնոսի միջոցով այնպես են անում որ դու տեսնում ես թե նախկին կյանքում ինչից ես վախեցել ու դրանից հետո մարդու վախը կամ հիվանդությունը չքանում,ճիշտ է այս ամենը տարօրինակ է հնչում,բայց փաստ է:

----------


## Mariam1556

> Տեսած կարող էի լինել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե բոլոր կյանքերը ճշգրտորեն համընկնում են իրար, իսկ դա հետաքրքիր չէ, անգամ ձանձրալի է:
> 
> Իսկ եթե նախորդ կյանքում պատկերացրել եմ այդ պահը, ուրեմն հիմա էլ պետք է պատկերացնեմ, թե հաջորդ կյանքում հետս ինչ է լինելու: Իսկ այդպիսի պատկերացում չունեմ:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ ,եթե մենք մեր նախորդ կյանքը  վերապրեինք , ապա գիտությունը չէր զարգանա և ոչ էլ բնակչության թիվը կավելանար:Ինձ չի թվում որ իմ նախքին կյանքում , ասենք 18-րդ դարում , ինտերնետի մասին գաղափար եմ ունեցել : 

Ես միայն մի բան գիտեմ,որ մահվանից որոշ ժամանակ անց մարդուց ոչինչ չի մնում: Այ թե հոգին ուր է գնում , ինչ է անում չգիտեմ , կամ նույնիսկ գոյություն ունի արդյոք,թե պարզապես հասարակ մահկանացունների երևակայության արդյունքն է , որոնք չեն ցանկացել ընդունել հավերժ անհետացման գաղափարը ...  :Think:

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի՝ ուրեմն ստացվում է. որ հոգու կազմավորման գործում միայն  հա՞յրն է  մասնակցում։ իսկ մայրը բաժինք չունի՞ ապագա  մանկիկից։
> դու գտնում ես որ կանայք հոգի չունե՞ն։


Չէ ես չեմ գտնում, որ Մայրը հոգի չունի, իմ ասածներ ըտենց էլ լավ չհասկացաք, Հոգին դա հենց Էակն է, ինչպես կարոծ է մայրը հոգի չունենալ, հենց ինքն է հոգին:
Եթե լավ ընթերցես իմ գրածը, ապա կտեսնես որ նշել եմ Ծնողներ բառը, որը վերաբերվում է հորն ու մորը...
Ես ասել եմ սերմը անցնում է հորից դեպի մոր արգանդը, մնացածը մոր արգանում է կատարվում...
Ինչի էք ամեն ինչ անկապացնում, մի հատ լավ կարացեք նոր հետևություն արեք, այլ ոչ թէ ձեզ ինչպես հարմար է այդպես ել ձևափոխեք իմ գրածները...

----------


## յոգի

> և ինչն է ստիպելու այս կերպ մտածող մարդուն.որ ամեն մի անհաջողության հանդիպելիս՝ ինքնասպան չլինել և նոր  ՙԼեՎեԼ՚ անցնել։


Դա մտածելակերպ չէ, այլ եթե լավ նայես շուրջտ ապա կտեսնես, որ մարդը ծնվում է, մեծանում, ծերանում և մեռնում, մնացածը չես կարող տեսնել...
Ախպերս յոգան ինքնասպանության չի դրդում, սխալվում ես , կխնդրեի չխառնել ուրիշ զիբիլների հետ, եթե անհասանելի է մարդու ուղէղին , դա չի նշանակում թերի է...
Լէվէլ նաև քրիստոնեության մեջ կա, քրիստոնյա համարելով ինքը իրեն դա դեռ գագաթնակետը չէ...

----------


## Gayl

> Դա մտածելակերպ չէ, այլ եթե լավ նայես շուրջտ ապա կտեսնես, որ մարդը ծնվում է, մեծանում, ծերանում և մեռնում, մնացածը չես կարող տեսնել...
> Ախպերս յոգան ինքնասպանության չի դրդում, սխալվում ես , կխնդրեի չխառնել ուրիշ զիբիլների հետ, եթե անհասանելի է մարդու ուղէղին , դա չի նշանակում թերի է...
> Լէվէլ նաև քրիստոնեության մեջ կա, քրիստոնյա համարելով ինքը իրեն դա դեռ գագաթնակետը չէ...


Դրա համար էլ որոշ մասի ուղեղները էտ կողմով տարել ա,միայն մտածում են Երկնային Արքայության մասին,ամեն տարի գուշակում են թե երբ պետք է աշխարհի վերջը լինի:

----------

Mariam1556 (08.04.2009), Արիացի (08.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> 1)Նորից եմ ասում՛ Հոգին Ապրող Էակն է, Որը միշտ կա և հավերժ է, չի եղել ոչ մի օր որ հոգին գոյություն չունենա, Հոգին Հոգևոր է, Հոգևոր նշանակում է, Անսկիզբ և անվերջ... Հոգին նյութականի հակառակն է, նյութը մի ձևից փոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձևի, իսկ հոգին փոփոխության չի ենթարկվում, Հոգին Հոգևոր Կայծ է և Գերագույն Աստծո մասն ու մասնիկն է հանդիսանում, Հոգին եկել է հոգևոր Աշխարհից այս նյութական աշխարհը...


Յոգի, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ դու անընդհատ նույն բաներն ես կրկնում: Նայի քո գրածներին` Հոգին Հոգևոր է, Հոգին Հոգևոր Կայծ է, Գերագույն Աստծո մասն ու մասնիկն է հանդիսանում, Հոգին եկել է հոգևոր Աշխարհից: Չես նկատում, որ սրանք ոչ մի իմաստ չեն պարունակում, քանի որ երբ դու օրինակ ասում ես Հոգին Հոգևոր է, էդ նույնն է, որ ոչինչ չասես: Եվ բացի այդ, չես կարծում, որ <<մաս>>, <<մասնիկ>>, <<աշխարհ>> բառերը բնորոշ են միայն նյութական էություններին? Այսինքն երբ դու ասում ես Հոգին Աստծո մասն է, դա ենթադրում է, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ իրեղեն Աստված, որը ունի ինչ-որ չափեր և այդ չափերից ինչ-որ մասը կազմում է Հոգին: Հակառակ դեպքում <<մաս>> բառը օգտագործելը դառնում է սխալ: Եվ այս առումով ևս մեկ բան: Դու ասում ես, որ օրինակ հոգին հավերժ է, այսինքն դու ենթադրում ես, որ հոգին գոյություն ունի ժամանակի մեջ, իսկ ժամանակը հասկացություն է նյութական աշխարհի համար: Մենք միայն նյութական էություններն ենք դիտարկում ժամանակի մեջ, իսկ հոգևոր էությունները, որոնք մենք չգիտենք ինչ կախվածության մեջ են ժամանակ, տարածություն, չափեր հասկացություններից: Այդ պատճառով հոգուն բնորոշել նրանով, որ այն հավերժ է, կամ ինչ-որ բանի մասն է, ինքնին սխալ է:



> 2) Այո Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը: Դա տեղի է ունենում ըստ հոր , մոր և երեխայի համատեղ ճակատագրի (Կարմայի), որը նշանակում է գործողություն և նրա հետևանք, այսինքը ծնողները ինչ երեխայի արժանացել են, և երեխան ինչ ծնողների արժանացել է, ապա բեղմնավորման պահին այդպիսի կենդանի էակ, կամ հոգի էլ գալիս է նրանց մոտ: Հոգին չի գտնվում հոր սերմի մեջ, հոգին մտնում է հոր սերմի մեջ բեղմնավորման պահին: Մնացած սպերմատոզոիդները չունեն հոգի, հոգին ինչպես ասեցի մտնում է մի սպերմատոզոիդի մեջ, որը որ պետք է ծնվի...
> Ապագա երեխայի հոգին կապված է հոր հոգու հետ միյայն նրանց անցյալում կատարած գործողղությունների արդյունքից...


Քո նկարագրածը մի ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն համակարգ է: Չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ մանրուքներին: Ուղղակի մի հարց: Մարդկային կյանքում հայտնի են դեպքեր, երբ բեղմնավորման արդյունքում ծնվում է ոչ թե մեկ, այլ երկու, երեք ու նույնիսկ մինչև յոթ երեխա: Չնայած բեղմնավորումը կատարվում է մի սպերմատոզոիդով ու մի ձվաբջջով, բայց դրա արդյունքում կարող են ծնվել մի քանի երեխա: Ոնց է ստացվում, որ մի հոգեղեն էակ պարունակող սպերմատոզոիդից ծնվում են մի քանի հոգեղեն էակներ? Միթե էդ հոգին կիսվում է?  :Shok: 



> 3) Հոգին նման է վարորդի, որը նստած իր մեքենայի մեջ վարում է մեքենան, Հոգին կապված չէ մարմնի հետ ոչ մի ձևով, նա պարզապես գտնվում է մարմնի մեջ իրեն հատկացված ժամանակը և օգտագործում է մարմնի ֆունկցիաները և զգայարանները, Մարմնի տեսքը ստեղծված է Հոգու տեսքի հիմման վրա, հոգին ստանում է իր Ձևը բեղմնավոման պահին, նայած ինչ մոր արգանդում է հայտնվում, չնայած Հոգին ունի իր սկզբնական Ձևը, որը Մարդկային ձևն է...
> Հոգու կապը մարմնի հետ դա միստիկական է և անբացատրելի ժամանակակից գիտնականներին, որովհետև նրանք չեն կարողանում ընկալել կամ տեսնել հոգուն: 
> Երբ մարդ մեռնում է ին՞չ է տեղի ունենում, բոլոր անդամները մարմնի տեղում են, բայց բացակայում է Ապրող էակը...
> 4) Հոգին չունի նյութական էներգյա, ինչպես ասեցի ժամանակակից գիտությունը տեղյակ չե Հոգևոր Էներգյայից, այսինքը տեղյակ են, բայց չեն հրատարակում...
> Իմ ասած էներգյան հոգևոր էներգյան է, որը համարվում է Կյանքի էներգյան, և որը անմար է, հավերժ: Նյութական էներքյան առաջանում է մի ինչ որ շփումից կամ շարջումից, որի հիմքը նույնպես հանդիսանում է Հոգևորը, մարդը, որի մեջ առկա է Հոգևոր Հոգին: Հոգին Նյութական զանգված չե...
> Հոգու էներգյան թափանցում է ամբողջ մարմնի մեջ և եթե մեկի թևը կամ ոտքը կտրեն ապա այդ մասը արդեն մեռած նյութի է վերածվում և ոչինչ չի զգում...
> 
> Նյութը նույնպես հավերժ է, պարզապես մի ձևից փոխվում է մի ուրիշ ձևի, Հոգին է, որ նյութին կյանք է տալիս, ամեն ինչ ինչի մեջ կյանք կա ապա առկա է Հոգին...
> Հոգին թափառում է մարմնից մարմին, տեսակից տեսակ, ըստ իր կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքի, որը նա կատարում է երբ ստացել է մարդկային Ձև, և միյայն մարդկային ձևի մեջ է որ Նա կարող է ստեղծել և փոխել իր ապագան...


Մի հարց էլ այստեղ: Ըստ քեզ նույնիսկ ոչխարները ունեն հոգի: Երբ փոքր էի մեր գյուղում հաճախ եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ոչխար մորթում: Ուրեմն երբ ոչխարի գլուխը կտրում ենք, որոշ ժամանակ նա դեռ կենդանի է մնում: Հիմա նայի. նրա մարմինը բաժանել ենք երկու մասի` գլուխ և իրան: Այս երկու մասերն էլ առանձին գործում են: Գլխի մասով որոշ ժամանակ աչքերն է թարթում ու երբ ձեռդ մոտիկ ես բերում նա վախենում է, իսկ իրանի մասով էլ որոշ ժամանակ թպրտում է և նույնիսկ ես տեսել եմ դեպք, երբ փախել է մորթողի ձեռից ու մի 10 մետր վազել: Հիմա հարցս: Մի հոգեղեն էակ ոչխարին տրոհում ենք երկու մասի և այդ երկու մասերն էլ ցույց են տալիս հոգու առկայություն: Միթե ըստ քեզ նրա հոգին այդ մարմնի երկու մասերում էլ առկա է?

Եվ վերջապես մի հարց էլ: Ըստ քեզ, Ապրող Էակի տեսնելու ունակությունը բնորոշվում է մարմնով, թե հոգով? Այսինքն մարմինն է մարդուն հնարավորություն տալիս տեսնելու, թե Հոգին?

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.04.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Եվ վերջապես մի հարց էլ: Ըստ քեզ, Ապրող Էակի տեսնելու ունակությունը բնորոշվում է մարմնով, թե հոգով? Այսինքն մարմինն է մարդուն հնարավորություն տալիս տեսնելու, թե Հոգին?


աչքերը))

----------


## Mariam1556

> Մի հարց էլ այստեղ: Ըստ քեզ նույնիսկ ոչխարները ունեն հոգի: Երբ փոքր էի մեր գյուղում հաճախ եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ոչխար մորթում: Ուրեմն երբ ոչխարի գլուխը կտրում ենք, որոշ ժամանակ նա դեռ կենդանի է մնում: Հիմա նայի. նրա մարմինը բաժանել ենք երկու մասի` գլուխ և իրան: Այս երկու մասերն էլ առանձին գործում են: Գլխի մասով որոշ ժամանակ աչքերն է թարթում ու երբ ձեռդ մոտիկ ես բերում նա վախենում է, իսկ իրանի մասով էլ որոշ ժամանակ թպրտում է և նույնիսկ ես տեսել եմ դեպք, երբ փախել է մորթողի ձեռից ու մի 10 մետր վազել: Հիմա հարցս: Մի հոգեղեն էակ ոչխարին տրոհում ենք երկու մասի և այդ երկու մասերն էլ ցույց են տալիս հոգու առկայություն: Միթե ըստ քեզ նրա հոգին այդ մարմնի երկու մասերում էլ առկա է?


Լսել եմ որ դա ներվայն համակարգի հետ է կապված

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես ասել եմ սերմը անցնում է հորից դեպի մոր արգանդը, մնացածը մոր արգանում է կատարվում......,


ճշտենք թէ ինչպես ես ասել.առանց մեկնաբանության։


> Հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնում է մոր արգանդը և նրա մարմինը ձևավորվում է,։......,





> Ինչի էք ամեն ինչ անկապացնում, մի հատ լավ կարացեք նոր հետևություն արեք, այլ ոչ թէ ձեզ ինչպես հարմար է այդպես ել ձևափոխեք իմ գրածները...


բարեկամս եթէ գրածդ չի համապատասխանում քո կարծիքի հետ կամ պարզվել է .որ գրել ես այն ինչ  չես ուզել . լավ է  ուրշներին չմեղադրես ՙանկապացնելու՚ մեջ։այլ փորձիր մտքերդ լավ շարադրել. որ հետո չասես ՙես այսպես չեմ ասել .ես այնպես եմ ասել՚
ինձ համար ավելի պատվելի է որ տղամարդավարի ընդունեն սեփական  պարտությունը .քան թէ  (Կներեք) ՙկռուտիտ՚ լինել։
 հոգին հոր սերմի միջոցով անցնել մոր արգանդ՝կնշանակի որ հոգին գտնվում է հոր սերմի մեջ և մայրը ծառայում է զուտ որպես ինկուբատոր ։
Կարծում եմ պետք չէ հոգուն այդքան նսեմացնել։ 
հոգին սերմի մեջ չի կարող լինել.այն տրվում է սաղմին՝ առաջին իսկ խաղի ժամանակ՝  ի վերուստ։

----------

Լուսաբեր (08.04.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ դու անընդհատ նույն բաներն ես կրկնում: Նայի քո գրածներին` Հոգին Հոգևոր է, Հոգին Հոգևոր Կայծ է, Գերագույն Աստծո մասն ու մասնիկն է հանդիսանում, Հոգին եկել է հոգևոր Աշխարհից: Չես նկատում, որ սրանք ոչ մի իմաստ չեն պարունակում, քանի որ երբ դու օրինակ ասում ես Հոգին Հոգևոր է, էդ նույնն է, որ ոչինչ չասես: Եվ բացի այդ, չես կարծում, որ <<մաս>>, <<մասնիկ>>, <<աշխարհ>> բառերը բնորոշ են միայն նյութական էություններին? Այսինքն երբ դու ասում ես Հոգին Աստծո մասն է, դա ենթադրում է, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ իրեղեն Աստված, որը ունի ինչ-որ չափեր և այդ չափերից ինչ-որ մասը կազմում է Հոգին: Հակառակ դեպքում <<մաս>> բառը օգտագործելը դառնում է սխալ: Եվ այս առումով ևս մեկ բան: Դու ասում ես, որ օրինակ հոգին հավերժ է, այսինքն դու ենթադրում ես, որ հոգին գոյություն ունի ժամանակի մեջ, իսկ ժամանակը հասկացություն է նյութական աշխարհի համար: Մենք միայն նյութական էություններն ենք դիտարկում ժամանակի մեջ, իսկ հոգևոր էությունները, որոնք մենք չգիտենք ինչ կախվածության մեջ են ժամանակ, տարածություն, չափեր հասկացություններից: Այդ պատճառով հոգուն բնորոշել նրանով, որ այն հավերժ է, կամ ինչ-որ բանի մասն է, ինքնին սխալ է:
> 
> Քո նկարագրածը մի ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն համակարգ է: Չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ մանրուքներին: Ուղղակի մի հարց: Մարդկային կյանքում հայտնի են դեպքեր, երբ բեղմնավորման արդյունքում ծնվում է ոչ թե մեկ, այլ երկու, երեք ու նույնիսկ մինչև յոթ երեխա: Չնայած բեղմնավորումը կատարվում է մի սպերմատոզոիդով ու մի ձվաբջջով, բայց դրա արդյունքում կարող են ծնվել մի քանի երեխա: Ոնց է ստացվում, որ մի հոգեղեն էակ պարունակող սպերմատոզոիդից ծնվում են մի քանի հոգեղեն էակներ? Միթե էդ հոգին կիսվում է? 
> 
> Մի հարց էլ այստեղ: Ըստ քեզ նույնիսկ ոչխարները ունեն հոգի: Երբ փոքր էի մեր գյուղում հաճախ եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ոչխար մորթում: Ուրեմն երբ ոչխարի գլուխը կտրում ենք, որոշ ժամանակ նա դեռ կենդանի է մնում: Հիմա նայի. նրա մարմինը բաժանել ենք երկու մասի` գլուխ և իրան: Այս երկու մասերն էլ առանձին գործում են: Գլխի մասով որոշ ժամանակ աչքերն է թարթում ու երբ ձեռդ մոտիկ ես բերում նա վախենում է, իսկ իրանի մասով էլ որոշ ժամանակ թպրտում է և նույնիսկ ես տեսել եմ դեպք, երբ փախել է մորթողի ձեռից ու մի 10 մետր վազել: Հիմա հարցս: Մի հոգեղեն էակ ոչխարին տրոհում ենք երկու մասի և այդ երկու մասերն էլ ցույց են տալիս հոգու առկայություն: Միթե ըստ քեզ նրա հոգին այդ մարմնի երկու մասերում էլ առկա է?
> 
> Եվ վերջապես մի հարց էլ: Ըստ քեզ, Ապրող Էակի տեսնելու ունակությունը բնորոշվում է մարմնով, թե հոգով? Այսինքն մարմինն է մարդուն հնարավորություն տալիս տեսնելու, թե Հոգին?


Իմաստ պարունակում են, պարզապէս իմաստը հասկանալու համար ահագին գիտելիք է պահանջում (իֆորմացիա), նույն բանն եմ կրկնում , որովհետև նույն հարցն ես տալիս և ոչինչ չգիտես հոգու մասին, պարզապես լսել եք հոգի բառը և մի քիչ ինֆորմացիա դրա վերաբերյալ...
Հոգի և հոգևոր ձեր պատկերացումը շատ երևույթական է, կամ ան՛իրական...
Հոգին ունի չափեր, բայց դա դրան չի նյութականացնում, իակ Աստված անչափ մեծ է, չնայած Աստվածը Անձ է, Անհատականութուն, որը նույնպէս ունի զգացմունք...
Մի հարց, դու ընդունում՞ էս Աստծո գոյությունը, եթե այո ապա ինչպես էս պատկերացնում այդ:
Պատկերացնելու համար տարբերությունը հոգևորի և նյութի՛ 
Նյութը կոպիտ մատերյա է, որը Նույնպես Աստծո էներգյան է, բայց նյութական, ոչինչ գոյություն չունի Աստծուց անկախ: Նյութը նույնպես հավերժ է և չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ էլ վերջ, բայց նյութը փոփոխման ենթակա է իսկ հոգին ոչ...
 Աստված իրեղեն չե , ինչպես դու նշել էս, Նա անձ է, Որը Ամենակարող է, ամենաթափանց է, ամենագիտակից, մի անգամից Նա կատարում է անհամար գործողղություններ և Նրա հզորությունը չի սպառվում երբեք...
Նա արարում է նյութական տիեզերքը, օգտագործելով Իր հենց նյութական էներգյան և ներթափանցում է ամեն մի ատոմի մեջ, որպես Գերհոգի, մինչև դա նյութը անշարջ իր է...
Նյութը կենդանանում է երբ հոգին ներթափանցում է նյութի մեջ, իսկ չափանիշը, հաշիվը, մասը և այլը հոգուց է բխում, այսինքը հոգու ցանկությունից, եթե մտածես այս հարցի շուրջ կտեսնես որ ամեն ինչ բխում է ցանկությունից, իսկ ցանկացողը դա Հոգին է , Էակը,
Արարման ժամանակ երբ Արարիչը ստեղծում է կոպիտ մարմինը իր ամեն ինչով և որպեսզի գործի այդ մարմինը, ապա ստեղծում է հինգ զգայարանները և նրանց գործող մասերը՛ աչքերը, զգայարանը տեսողություն, քիթը-հոտառություն, բերան-համը, մաշկ-շոշափելիքի զգացմունք, ականջ-լսելու, և նրանց օբյեկտները...
երբ այս ամենը պատրաստ է ապա մարմինը ստանում է Հոգի, ապրող էակ, ինչպես մեքենայի վարորդ, առանց հոգու այս բոլոր նկարագրածները գոյություն ունեն մարմնում, բայց չեն գործում, հենց որ հոգին մտնում է մարմնի մեջ, մարմինը սկսում է գործել, կենդանանալ, զգալ... մի անգանից պատասխանեմ այդ հարցիտ, որ կենդանուն մորթում են , նրա մասերը զգում են, մորթելու պահին կենդանու հոգին հեռանում ե մարմնից, բայց, քանի որ կենդանին իր մահով չի մահանում, նրա մարմինը պատրաստ չե, չի սպասում, որ հիմա պետք է սպանեն իրեն, երբ սպանում են կենդանուն, հոգին դուրս է գալիս, բայց մարմնի նյարդային համակարգը չի հանգստացել, այդ պատճաչով , որ կենդանու մարմինը պատրաստ չե: Ամեն կենդանի էակի իր մարմնի մեջ կյանքի տևողություն է տրված, ժամանակից շուտ ընդհատելը այդ , այդպիսի արդյունք է ստացվում, Դրա համար էլ սպանելը ՄԵՂՔ է համարվում...

Այո ժամանակը հասկացողությունը վերաբերվում է նյութական աշխարհին, որը սկիզբ և վերջ ունի, դա հոգուն չի վերաբերվում, հոգին անցնում է ջամանակի միջով, բայց ժամանակը նրան չի ձևափոխում, հոգին ստանալով նյութական մարմին անցնում է ժամանակի միջով, իրականում դա պատրանք է՛ Միտքը որը մարդ համարում է իրեն այս նյութական մարմինը, պրոբլեմը հասկանալու տարբերությունը հանդիսանում է դրանում, որ մարդ իրեն համարում է մարմին, հենց մարդ ցանկանա հասկանալ որ Նա այս մարմինը չե, այլ այս մարմինը իր մարմինն է, ինչպես մարմնի հագուստները պատկանում են մարմնին, այդ ժամանակ պարզ կլինի որ Հոգին ամեն ինչ է իսկ մարմինը ժամանակավոր գործիք հոգու համար...
Հոգու համար չկա ոչ ժամանակ ոչ էլ տարածություն, այս հասկացությունը նույնպես վերաբերվում է նյութին... Հոգուն անհնար է բնորոշել դրանով... 
Բացի կոպիտ մատերյայից կա նաև նուրբը, որը մարդու նուրբ մարմինն է հանդիսանում՛ Միտքը, կեղծ Ես-ը և ուշիմությունը, սրանցից բարձր գտնվում է Բանականությունը և ավելի բարձր մարմնավորված Հոգին, մահվան պահին հոգու հետ դուրս է գալիս այս նուրբ մարմինը, որի մեջ պարունակում է մարդու կյանքի ամբողջ իր կատարած գործողղությունների ինֆորմացիան, որը տեղափոխվում է մյուս մարմնի մեջ և ըստ այդ ինֆորմացիյայի Էակը ստանում է համապատասխան մարմին, օրինակ՛ մեկը ծնվում է հարուստի ընտանիքում մյուսը աղքատի, մեկը ծնվում է Աֆրիկայում, սովամահ է լինում , մյուսը Շվեցարյայում հարուստ... Սա  նշանակում է Կարմա, այսինքը ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես, թէ չե կնշանակեր որ Աստված անարդար է մեկին հաց է տալիս մյուսին առյուծի կեր է դարձնում...

մյուս հարցը՛ 
Այո ճիշտ էս հասկցել ««'''Քո նկարագրածը մի ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն համակարգ է:»»
Հոգին չի կիսվում մասերի, հոգին մի անհատականություն է և երբեք չի կարող կիսվել, այլ մի քանի հոգի , նորից ըստ ծնողների և այդ հոգիների կատարած գործերի արդյունքի արթիվ հայտնվում են այդ սպերմատոզոիդների մեջ և բեղմնավորումը տեղի է ունենում...


'''Տեսնելու ունակությունը արդեն բացատրել եմ...
Տեսնողը, զգացողը Հոգին է, բայց քանի որ Հոգին պարփակված է մարմնով, ապա հոգին տեսնում է և զգում է մարմնով, աչքերով, աչքերը համարվում են գործիք , որոնք օգնում են հոգուն տեսնել, ինչպէս ակնոցները...
Երբ հոգին լքում է մարմինը ապա այդ ժամանակ նա տեսնում է իր նուրբ մարմնով, լսած կլինես կլինիկական մահվան մասին, դա էլ հենց հոգու նուրբ մարմինն է, որը վերևից նայում է իր կոպիտ մարմնին , որը պարկած է անշունչ...
Հոգին սկսում է տեսնել իր իրական Հոգևոր աչքերով միյայն այդ ժամանակ երբ Նա ազատվում է այս նյութական պարփակումից: Հոգին լինելով Անհատ Բացի իր այս նյութական զգայարանները ունի Իր իրական Հոգևոր զգայարանները, պարզապես հոգին անգիտության մեջ ընկնելով, որը իրեն ստիպում է նյութական բնությունը, նա մոռանում է իր սկզբնական Ազատ վիճակը, որը ունի իր բոլոր զգայարանները...
այսքանը... 
խնդրեմ

----------


## յոգի

ոգի, ինչ է՞ դա...
աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններում կա գիտելիք հոգու մասին, բայց ոչ մի կրոն չի տալիս լիարժեք պատասխան հոգու մասին:
Կան նաև կրոններ որոնք արանձնապես չեն էլ ընդունում հոգու գոյությունը, իսկ Կաթոլիկները 200 տարի առաջ ասում էին թե կանայք հոգի չունեն, իսկ հիմա ընդունում են որ կանայք ունեն հոգի բայց կենդանիները չունեն այտ:
Աֆրիկայում շատ ցեղերի մոտ ընդունված է որ սպիտակամորդ մարդիկ նույնպես հոգի չունեն և այլը...

Իրականում բոլոր շարժվող էակ կամ աճող բան հոգի ունի, առանց հոգու նյութը ««մատերիան»» մեռած է, օրինակ տանը դրած կահույքը չի շարջվումշ կամ ավտո մեքենան, եթե վարորդը չվարի մեքենան դա իրա տեղից երբեք չի շարջվի, նույննել մեր մարմինները՛ սեռական հարաբերության պահին հոգին մտնում է հոր սերմի հետ մոր արգանդը հետո մարմինը ձևավորվում է մոր արգանդում և երբ արդեն մարմինը պատրաստ է դուրս է գալիս լույս աշխարհ, որը կոչվում է ծնունդ:
Իսկ ինչ է տեղի ունենում մահվան պահին՞ , երբ որ արդեն մարմինը պիտանի չէ ,կապ չունի ինչ տարիքում, այտ ժամանակ հոգին լքում է այտ մարմինը և տեղափոխվում է մի ուրիշ մարմնի մեջ, ինչպես մարդը, նոր զգեստներ է հագնում և երբ հնանում, մաշվում են դրանք դեն է շպրտում և նոր զգեստներ է գնում:

Հոգու մասին լիարժք գիտելիք կարելի է ստանալ Վեդաներից: Իսկ ին՞չ է Վեդա՛ Վեդա նշանակում է Գիտելիք և դա ոչ մի ազգի գիտելիք չէ, չնայած այտ գիտելիքը պահպանված է Հնդկաստանում բայց Հնդիկները երբեք չեն ասում որ դա մերն է, որովհետև դա տիեզերական գիտելիք է որտեղ կարելի է գտնել ամեն ինչ, թե նյութական թե հոգևոր, ամեն ինչ ինչ որ գոյություն ունի Վեդաներից են սկիզբ առել, օրինակ Ֆիզիկա, Քիմյա, բժշկություն, հոգեբանություն, աստղագուշակություն, մաթեմատիկա, երկրաչափություն և այլը...
Վեդաները ուսուցում է, ինչպես մենք մի նոր հեռուստացույց ենք գնում և հեռուստացույցի հետ մեզ տալիս են (ինստրուկցյա) ուսուցում թե ինչպես ոգտագործել այտ, նմանապես էլ երբ Աստված ստեղծեց այս նյութական տիեզերքը նույնպես տիեզերքի հետ միյասին տվեց Վեդաները, որ մարդիկ սովորեն թե որտեղից են գալիս ինչ պետքա անեն, ինչպես պետքե զարգանան հոգևոր և նյութական, և ուր են գնալու մահից հետո:
Վեդան դա կրոն չէ այլ ուսմունք է որը ոչ մի հատուկ Ազգի համար չէ այլ ամբոխջ տիեզերքի համար է: Դրախտային մոլորակներում նույնպես ապրում են ըստ վեդաների: Հավերժ կարելի է խոսել վեդաների մասին...
Ըստ վեդաների երբ Աստված ստեղծեց նյութական տիեզերքը, մոլորակները և բնակիչներին , միևնույն ժամանակ տվեց գիտելիք, վեդաները՛
Վեդաներում ասվում է որ բացի այս նյութական տիեզերքից բացի կա նաև Հոգևոր տիեզերք, որը հավերժ է երանությամբ և գիտելիքով լի: Այս նյութական տիեզերքը համարվում է Հոգևոր տիեզերքի արտացոլումը, ինչպես ծառը լճի ափին արտացոլում է ջրի մեջ գլխավեր և երբ գիշեր է արտացոլումը անհայտանում է, նույնպես էլ այս նյութական տիեզերքը ստեղծվում է և վերանում է:

Շարունակենք հոգու մասին.
Հոգին դա հենց ինքը ապրող էակն է, այսինքը ««ԵՍ» ը, մարմնից անջատ, պարզապես Էակը նստած է մարմնի մեջ և օգտագործում է այտ: Իսկ հարց է՛ ինչի համար է մէզ Աստված գցել այս նյութական աշխարը, ինչի համար ենք ծնվում և հետո մեռնում, չե որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում մեռնել, ին՞չ է մահը, այտ դաժան իրականությունը որը խլել է, խլում է և կխլի բոլոր ապրող էակների կյանքը, միթե չկա պատասխան...  Իհարկե կա, ինչպես ասեցի մենք երբեք չենք մեռնում
պարզապես փոխում ենք մեր մարմինները, մի հոր ու մորից անցնում ենք մյուսը:
Հոգին ինչպես կարող է մարդու մարմին ստանալ այնպես էլ կարող է ստանալ կենդանու, ծառի, թռչունի, ջրային կենդանիների և այլը...
Հոգին մի մարմնից անցնում է մյուսը, գոյություն ունի 8 400 000 տեսակներ, որոնցից 400 000 տեսակը մարդկային է, մնացածը կենդանական, բուսական, նաև միկրո էակներ:
Քամին նաև ապրող էակ է, ինչպես նաև մեր մոլորակը, լեռները...  Այս մոլորակը ինչպես նաև մյուսները ապրող էակներ են, այսինքը անզեր են, օրինակ չիմացող մարդու համար շատ տարորինակ կթվա, ինչպե՞ս թէ անզեր են, շատ պարզ՛ ինչպես մենք ունենք մարմի, մոլորակն էլ այտպիսի մարմին ունի, նա շարջվում է աճում է մաշվում է և հետո վերանում է, օրինակ երկրաշարջները, հրաբուխները և այլն տեղի եմ ունենում մոլորակի մարմնում, նույնը մեր մարմնում է տեղի ունենում, մարդու ստամոքսի մեջ մարսողություն ե կատարվում, գազեր են առաջանում և այլը:
Մարդիկ հանքեր են փորում մոլորակի մարմնի մեջ, մոլորակի հյութն են քաշում (նաֆթը, գազը) և շատ ուրիշ բաներ, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են մոլորակի կյանքի համար, իսկ դրանք կրճատում են մոլորակի կյանքը, ինչպես մարդու մարմինը, որին տրված է ինչ որ ժամանակ ապրելու, իսկ մարդը ՛՛խելացի ՛՛լինելով գիտակցաբար ավերում է իր մարմինը ծխելով, խմելով և շատ ուրիշ ձևերով:
Ոչ մի կրոնում չի ասվում որ ապրող էակը հոգին կարող է կենդանու մարմին ստանալ, ինչպե՞ս թե կենդանու մարմին, այո հենց կենդանու մարմին և ամեն մի շարջվող էակի մարմին:
Դրա համարել Վեդաները արգելում են սպանությունը ցանկացած ապրող էակի, որովհետև ինչպես մարդկանց այնպեսել մնացած բոլոր էակներին կյանք է տրված և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի խլել ուրիշի կյանքը, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի կարող կյանք պարգևել միյայն Աստված կարող է այտ անել:
Կենդանիները նույնպես ունեն զգացմունքներ, զգում են ցավը, սիրել գիտեն, տխրել գիտեն, իրենց ձաքերին խնամել գիտեն, մարդիկ համարում են այտ կենդանական բնազդ, ինչ՞պես կարող է բնազդը զգալ, բնազդը հակառակը չէ ՞զգալու...
Ծիտիկը բուն է շինում բնազդաբար՞ ձաքերին կերակրում է բնազդաբար՞ ծիծաղելի է հասուն մարդու համար:
Պարզապես մարդը ամենադաժան էակն է, երբ տգիտության մեջ է, ոչինչ չի տեսնում և չի էլ ուզում տեսնի կամ երբ էլ որ ասում են ճշմարտությունը որն է, նա հերքում է այտ, որպեսզի բավարաի իր բնազդը...

----------


## յոգի

Հոգի
Ինչ է հոգին՞

Հոգին դա հոգևոր ապրող էակ է և Աստծո մասն ու մասնիկն է: Բոլոր ապրող էակները բխում են Գերագույն Աստծուց ինչպես կրակից դուրս են թռչում անթիվ կայծեր այնպետել անթիվ հոգիներ անջատվում են Աստծուց և ընկնում են նյութական աշխարհ կամ ել գնում են Հոգևոր աշխարհ: Երբ հոգին արազնանում է Աստծուց և քանի որ հոգին ունի ազատ կամք նրան երկու ընտրություն է տրվում, կամ վերադառնա Աստծո բնակարանը, Հոգևոր աշխարհ կամ ել գնա նյութական աշխարհ,
Այն  էակները որոնք գնում են հոգևոր աշխարհ էլ երբրք չեն ընկնում այս թշվառական նյութական աշխարհ, իսկ որոնք ընտրում են նյութական աշխարհը, այտ էակները շատ բարձր գիտելիք են ունենում Աստծո մասին և հետևում են Աստծո օրենքների: Բոլոր էակները սկզբից կիսաաստվածների մակարդակի են, բայց հետո շփվելով նյութական էներգյայի հետ ընկնում են նրա ազդեցության տակ և ղեկավարվում են այտ էներգյայով:

Բ.Գ. 3.37
Կամա էսա կրոդհա էսա
ռաջո-գունա սամուդբհավա
մահասանո մահա պապմա
վիդհի էնամ իհա վարինամ

էակը շփվելով նյութական էներգյայի հետ ցանկություն է առաջանում
և այտ ցանկությունից էակը ընկնում է կրքի ազդեցության տակ
և հետո էակի մոտ առաջանում է Ջղայնություն, որը այս աշխահը
ավերող և մեղսավոր թշնամին է

3.38
Ինչպես կրակը ծածկված է ծխով, ինչպես հայելին փակված է փոշով
այպես ել էակը ծածկված է ինչ որ աստիճանի կրքով

3.39
այպիսով մաքուր ապրող էակի մաքուր գիտակցությունը փակվում է իր հավերժ
թշնամի Կրքի տեսքով, որը երբրք չի բավարարվում և վառվում է ինչպես կրակը

Բ.Գ 3.40
Զգայարանները, միտքը և բանականությունը կրքի նստատեղն են
Նրանց միջոցով կիրքը ծածկում է էակի իրական գիտելիքը և մոլորեցնում է նրան

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար, երևում է ստեղ հաղթանակի պայքար է գնում, ես խաղից դուրս եմ, և եթե ձեզ հիանալի է իմ պարտությունը , որը որ ես չեմ էլ սկսել պայքարել... ապա թող էդպես լինի, հաղթանակը ձեզ...


Յոգի ջան խնդրում եմ նաև .որ ինքդ քեզ մրցավար  չկարգես և ինձ հաղթանակ  բաշխես։ 
միայն ուզում եմ նշել որ հաղթողը ես չեմ։հաղթանակը տարել է Քրիստոս  ՝Գողգոթայի  վրա։ինձ մնում էր միայն հիշեցնել  փաստի մասին։



> որը որ ես չեմ էլ սկսել պայքարել... ...


Այ էստեղ էլ համաձայն չեմ։
 դու ոչ թէ պայքարել .այլ ֆորում մտնելուդ հետ.  սկսել ես հայհոյություն Քրիստոնեության դեմ։Ասել թէ Քրիստոս ոչ թէ համբարձվել.այլ գնացել է հնդկաստան դա հայհոյություն է։և ասեմ որ այդ հայհոյությունը առավել է ցանկացած  մեր պատկերացրած ավանդական հայհոյանքից։

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.04.2009), Second Chance (08.05.2009), Լուսիանա (02.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հայհոյություն Քրիստոնեության դեմ։Ասել թէ Քրիստոս ոչ թէ համբարձվել.այլ գնացել է հնդկաստան դա հայհոյություն է։և ասեմ որ այդ հայհոյությունը առավել է ցանկացած մեր պատկերացրած ավանդական հայհոյանքից։


Ով գնում է Հնդկաստան արժանի է  հայհոյանքի՞՞՞ Հնդկաստանը  դեռ  մեր թվարկությունից առաջ  եղել է  հոգեվոր  հարուստ մշակույթի կենտրոն,  կարծում եմ որ Քրիստոսը  պետք է որ հետաքրքրված լիներ  այդ երկրի մշակույթով, եվ  շատ բնական է որ  կայցելեր, ինչպես եվ հիմա, հոգեվոր  մշակույթով հետաքրքրված  ցանկացած  ոք, երազում է գեթ  մեկ անգամ  լինել Հնդկաստանում:

----------

Լուսաբեր (08.04.2009), յոգի (14.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերջին 11 գրառումները ուղղարկվել են հաջորդ կյանք: Թեման մի դարձրեք անձնական «հաճոյախոսություններ» փոխանակելու համար նախատեսված տաղավարի:*

----------

Monk (10.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.04.2009), Չամիչ (10.04.2009)

----------


## armena

Մահ: Այս բառը շատերի մոտ վախ է առաջացնում,ոմանք անտարբեր անցնում են սրա կողքով(միգուցե վախենում են քննարկել),ոմանք էլ շարունակում են ապրել ու լավ իմանալ,որ մի որ գալու է վերջը;
Հիմա լարեք ձեր երևակայությունն ու մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանությունը,կամ էլ հայտնեք ձեր կարծիքի մահի մասին և այն ամենը ինչ տեղի է ունենում այս երևույթուց հետո:
Շատերը(հիմանակում քրիստոնյաները) հավատում են,որ մարդը մահից հետո միայն կորցնում է իր մարմինը,բայց հոգին հավերժ ապրում է ու գնում է երկինք(Աստծու մոն):
Եկեք մահը նայենք փիլիսփայական կողմից: Ի՞նչ է իրականում մահը: Այն վե՞րջ է:

----------


## Lion

Դժբախտաբար վերջն է: ՎԵՐՋ - բառիս ամենաբուն իմաստով: Այսինքն այն մարդը, որը գոյություն ուներ որպես ֆիզիկական մարմին, զգայարանների, հույզերի ու բնավորության ամբողջություն - անվերադարձ ՎԵՐՋԱՆՈՒՄ Է: Դաժան է, բայց... :Sad:

----------


## armena

> Դժբախտաբար վերջն է: ՎԵՐՋ - բառիս ամենաբուն իմաստով: Այսինքն այն մարդը, որը գոյություն ուներ որպես ֆիզիկական մարմին, զգայարանների, հույզերի ու բնավորության ամբողջություն - անվերադարձ ՎԵՐՋԱՆՈՒՄ Է: Դաժան է, բայց...


շատ դաժան է  :Sad:  
,բայց լիովին վե՞րջ է,թե՞...

----------


## Լեո

Նույն այս բովանդակությամբ թեմա կար ակումբում, ուղղակի քննարկվող նյութի բացակայության պատճառով այն փակվեց:

Եվ իրոք կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ քննարկվող նյութ չկա: Անպատասխան հարց է սա, սրա պատասխանը ոչ ոք իր կյանքի ընթացքում չի կարող ստանալ: 

Ու ընդհանրապես եկեք ապրենք՝ առանց մտածելու, թե մահից հետո ինչ կլինի: Մի բան հաստատ կլինի, բայց հաստատ չարժե դրա մասին հիմա մտածել: Ուղղակի պետք է ապրել ու վայելել այս կարճ ժամանակահատվածը, որ կոչվում է ԿՅԱՆՔ  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.06.2009), comet (01.07.2009), Enigmatic (03.07.2009), Lion (30.06.2009), REAL_ist (30.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.07.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դժբախտաբար վերջն է: ՎԵՐՋ - բառիս ամենաբուն իմաստով: Այսինքն այն մարդը, որը գոյություն ուներ որպես ֆիզիկական մարմին, զգայարանների, հույզերի ու բնավորության ամբողջություն - անվերադարձ ՎԵՐՋԱՆՈՒՄ Է: Դաժան է, բայց...


Լիոն ջան ի՞նչ գիտես, փորձել ես :  :Tongue: 

Կարծեմ նման թեմա կար Կրոն բաժնում ու եթե չեմ սխալվում փակվել էր:  :Think:

----------

Լեո (30.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Եվ իրոք կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ քննարկվող նյութ չկա: Անպատասխան հարց է սա, սրա պատասխանը ոչ ոք իր կյանքի ընթացքում չի կարող ստանալ:


Պրազ է,որ ոչ ոքի կարծիքն էլ ճիշտ չի կարող լինել  :Cool:  ,բայց ուզում եմ լսել,թե ինչ եք կարծում այս հարցի շուրջ ու ինչին եք հավատում:

----------


## Աշխեն

Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ մահը վերջ չէ, ես հավատում եմ հոգու վերաբնակեցմանը: Տիեզերքում ոչինչ չի կորում, թեկուզ եթե հիշենք էներգիայի փոխակերպման թեորեմը:
 Իսկապես սա այն թեման է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրը ինքը պետք է գտնի  կյանքն ու մահը  հասկանալու և իմաստավորելու իր ճանապարհը :Think: 
 ՈՒղղակի իմ համար անընդունելի է մահվանը <<վերջ>> ասելու տարբերակը, <<մի նոր բանի սկիզբ>>-ը  կարծում եմ շատ ավելի լուսավոր է և հուսադրող: :Smile:

----------

armena (30.06.2009), ihusik (17.08.2009), Yevuk (30.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (01.07.2009)

----------


## armena

Աշխեն,շատ օպտիմիստական էր:  :Smile:   Հավանեցի:

----------


## Lion

Վերջնա... :Sad:  Կուզենայի այլ բան ասել, բայց, էհհհ...

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ* ես վստահ եմ*, որ մահը վերջ չէ, ես հավատում եմ հոգու վերաբնակեցմանը: Տիեզերում ոչինչ չի կորում, թեկուզ եթե հիշենք էներգիայի փոխակերպման թեորեմը:
>  իսկապես սա այն թեման է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրը ինքը պետք է գտնի  կյանքն ու մահը  հասկանալու և իմաստավորելու իր ճանապարհը
>  ՈՒղղակի իմ համար անընդունելի է մահվանը <<վերջ>> ասելու տարբերակը, <<մի նոր բանի սկիզբ>>-ը  կարծում եմ շատ ավելի լուսավոր է և հուսադրող:


Ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վստահ լինել: Կարելի է հավատալ, բայց վստա՞լ լինել...  :Xeloq:  Համոզված չեմ, որ դու ինքդ վստահ ես, որ դու վստահ ես  :Wink:

----------

armena (30.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Վերջնա... Կուզենայի այլ բան ասել, բայց, էհհհ...


Լայն ջան,այդպես մի վախեցիր,  :Smile:  թե չէ ես էլ եմ սկսում վախենալ  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Էհհհ - քիչ բան կա կյանքում, որից ես վախենում եմ ու մահը հաստատ այդ ցանկում չէ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի է մահից վախենալ: Մահը մի ակնթարթ է տևում ու երևի ցավոտ էլ չէ: Կարելի է վախենալ կյանքը կորցնելուց ու կյանքից հետո սպասվող անորոշությունից:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լայն ջան,այդպես մի վախեցիր,  թե չէ ես էլ եմ սկսում վախենալ


armena ջան մի նայի տես, ով ինչին է հավատում կամ վախենում , դու քո կարծիքը ունեցի ու հաստատուն պահի  :Wink: : 2012թվականի դեկտեմբերի  23-ին էլ ասում են աշխարհի վերջն է գալու, սենց թե նենց բոլորս էլ մեռնելու ենք :  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Նման դեպքերում միշտ հիշում եմ իմաստուն փիլիսոփա Մարկոս Ավրելիոսին. 

«*Մեզ բոլորիս էլ երբևէ ժպտալու է մահը. մենք էլ կարող ենք ընդամենը ժպտալ նրան ի պատասխան...*» :Smile:

----------

armena (30.06.2009)

----------


## Աշխեն

> Ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վստահ լինել: Կարելի է հավատալ, բայց վստա՞լ լինել...  Համոզված չեմ, որ դու ինքդ վստահ ես, որ դու վստահ ես


Հասկանում եմ, որ չեմ կարող վստահ լինել, որ ապացույց չկա, բայց հակառակն էլ ապացուցող ոչինչ չկա, իմ կարծիքով սա կրոնի պես մի բան է, ես եմ ընտրում ինչին հավատամ, ու այդ հավատը ինձ համար լեմմայի պես մի բան է, ապացույցի կարիք չունեմ, ուղղակի գիտեմ ու վերջ, զգում եմ..

----------

armena (30.06.2009), Սելավի (01.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի է մահից վախենալ: Մահը մի ակնթարթ է տևում ու երևի ցավոտ էլ չէ: Կարելի է վախենալ կյանքը կորցնելուց ու կյանքից հետո սպասվող անորոշությունից:


հա,դա հաստատ,  :Think:  
բայց ես  այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում,որ հոգին ու մարմինը արանձին են: Դա ոնց՞ 
Որովհետև ամեն մեկը տարբեր մարմին ու հոգի ունի: Հիմա հիշեցի էն ֆիլմը.որ հոգին մտնում է ինչ-որ ուրիշ մարմնի մեջ.
կարծում եմ,որ մարմինն ու հոգին էնքան էլ առանձին չեն:

----------


## armena

> Հասկանում եմ, որ չեմ կարող վստահ լինել, որ ապացույց չկա, բայց հակառակն էլ ապացուցող ոչինչ չկա, իմ կարծիքով սա կրոնի պես մի բան է, ես եմ ընտրում ինչին հավատամ, ու այդ հավատը ինձ համար լեմմայի պես մի բան է, ապացույցի կարիք չունեմ, ուղղակի գիտեմ ու վերջ, զգում եմ..


հա,որովհետև մարդը շատ բաների հավատում է,բայց չի կարող կոնկրետ ապացույցներ բերել դրա ճշմարիտ լինելու մասին

----------


## Լեո

> Հասկանում եմ, որ չեմ կարող վստահ լինել, որ ապացույց չկա, բայց հակառակն էլ ապացուցող ոչինչ չկա, իմ կարծիքով սա կրոնի պես մի բան է, ես եմ ընտրում ինչին հավատամ, ու այդ հավատը ինձ համար լեմմայի պես մի բան է, ապացույցի կարիք չունեմ, ուղղակի գիտեմ ու վերջ, զգում եմ..


Մինչև քո ծնվելը որևէ՞ բան զգում էիր: Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ մահից հետո էլ նույնը կլինի  :Xeloq:

----------

Ambrosine (07.07.2009), Jarre (01.07.2009), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (30.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> armena ջան մի նայի տես, ով ինչին է հավատում կամ վախենում , դու քո կարծիքը ունեցի ու հաստատուն պահի : 2012թվականի դեկտեմբերի  23-ին էլ ասում են աշխարհի վերջն է գալու, սենց թե նենց բոլորս էլ մեռնելու ենք :


մերսի լավատեսական նորության համար   :LOL:  :Hands Up: 
չեմ հավատում  :Bad:

----------


## Interdenominational

Գուցե մասամբ իրավացի չեմ, բայց մարդուն "vision"-ն է (ներեցեք, հայերեն համարժեքը չգիտեմ) հավանաբար մղում, կամ թելադրում մտածել "հետո"-ի մասին...մահվան: Այսինքն` դիցուք ինչպիսին կլինի 3009 թվականի ԱՅՍ ՕՐԸ, կամ երեկոն  :Smile:  Երևակայության անտեսանելի թռիչքը հենց այստեղ էլ բախվում է նույնպիսի անտեսանելի ԱՆՀԱՅՏԻՆ, հենց ՍԱ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ "vision"-ը: Ինչպես արդեն ասվեց` ...ՈՒ  ՎԵՐՋ:  :Sad:

----------


## armena

> Մինչև քո ծնվելը որևէ՞ բան զգում էիր: Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ մահից հետո էլ նույնը կլինի


իսկ օրինակ ես կարծում եմ,որ ես միշտ եղել եմ: չեմ զգացել այն,որ ասեն մինչև 1983-ը չեմ եղել:Ի՞նչի է էդպես

----------


## Interdenominational

*armena* ուղղակի թույլ մի տուր, որ Ջոկոնդան ծխի այդ զահուրմարը  :LOL:  ..այ դրանից է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.06.2009), Ambrosine (07.07.2009), armena (30.06.2009), Լեո (01.07.2009), Կաթիլ (03.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Էյնշտեյնի ու Տեսլայի պես ֆենոմենալ անձնավորություններն են Աստծո գոյությանն ու մարդու անմահությանը հավատացել, դուք ինչի՞ եք կասկածում: Մի բան լավ հասկացեք: Մենք մեր շուրջը կատարվողի 0.1 տոկոսը չենք տեսնում: Ու չենք կարող ոչ մի հետևություն անել:
Երևի կրկնվում եմ, բայց Գատակա ֆիլմի մեջ վերջում հրաշալի նախադասություն է հնչում:
«ասում են մեր մարմի ամեն ատոմ մի աստղ է. գուցե ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գնում, այլ վերադառնում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղից եկել եմ, կամ մնում եմ տանը»

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.06.2009), armena (30.06.2009), Կաթիլ (03.07.2009), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (30.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Գուցե մասամբ իրավացի չեմ, բայց մարդուն "vision"-ն է (ներեցեք, հայերեն համարժեքը չգիտեմ) հավանաբար մղում, կամ թելադրում մտածել "հետո"-ի մասին...մահվան: Այսինքն` դիցուք ինչպիսին կլինի 3009 թվականի ԱՅՍ ՕՐԸ, կամ երեկոն  Երևակայության անտեսանելի թռիչքը հենց այստեղ էլ բախվում է նույնպիսի անտեսանելի ԱՆՀԱՅՏԻՆ, հենց ՍԱ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ "vision"-ը: Ինչպես արդեն ասվեց` ...ՈՒ  ՎԵՐՋ:


շատ մշուշոտ էր ասածդ: լավ չհասկացա  :Xeloq:

----------


## armena

> *armena* ուղղակի թույլ մի տուր, որ Ջոկոնդան ծխի այդ զահուրմարը  ..այ դրանից է:


էէէէէ
դու իմ Մոնա Լիզային բան չասես:   :Tongue:

----------


## Interdenominational

*armena* ...այսինքն վաղվա օրը կարելի է կանխատեսել, պատկերացնել, իսկ ամենաՀԵՏՈՆ - ոչ, գոնե ինչ-որ տեղից ակնարկ իսկ չկա, նույնիսկ մի փոքր "դիզինֆորմացիա"  :Smile: : 

Հ.Գ. իսկ "տեսիլքի" տեղը գիտեմ, "vision"-ի թարգմանությունը չէ: Շնորհակալ եմ...

----------


## Աշխեն

> Մինչև քո ծնվելը որևէ՞ բան զգում էիր: Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ մահից հետո էլ նույնը կլինի


Անկեղծ չէի ցանկանա թեման բանավեճի վերածել, որովհետև խոսվում է մարդու գիտակցականից շատ ավելի վեր բաների մասին:
 Ուղղակի ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդ ծնվելուց դեռ ինչ-ոչ չափով ունի իր մեջ իր հին էության մասնիկը, բայց մեծանալով կորցնում է կապը այդ  էության հետ,  և բնական է ես հիմա չեմ կարող հիշել զգում էի թե ոչ:
 Եվ վերջապես ինչով կբացատրես այսպես կոչված դեժավյուները? :Think:

----------


## armena

*Interdenominational* ,հա,հիմա պարզ է(որոշ չափով),ըհը,հասկացա ինչ իմաստով ես ասում vision ,դա նման է-"ակնարկ ապագայի մասին" ,առանձին բառ կար,բայց չեմ հիշում

----------


## armena

> Անկեղծ չէի ցանկանա թեման բանավեճի վերածել, որովհետև խոսվում է մարդու գիտակցականից շատ ավելի վեր բաների մասին:
>  Ուղղակի ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդ ծնվելուց դեռ ինչ-ոչ չափով ունի իր մեջ իր հին էության մասնիկը, բայց մեծանալով կորցնում է կապը այդ  էության հետ,  և բնական է ես հիմա չեմ կարող հիշել զգում էի թե ոչ:
>  Եվ վերջապես ինչով կբացատրես այսպես կոչված դեժավյուները?


դեժավյուները ամենաանբացատրելին է:Նույնիսկ սիրո ու դրա դրսևորման ձևն են կապում այցյալում եղած էության հետ:

----------


## Սելավի

Հիմա  բոլորս  էլ  թմբիրի  մեջ  ենք,   քնած  ենք,  կարթնանանք  այն  ժամանակ  երբ  կմահանանք:

Սա  հատված  է  Կռայոնի  չենելինգից:
Ответ: С другой стороны завесы Человеческая смерть рассматривается как переход энергии и освежение выражения. Вам это трудно понять, ибо для вас смерть сопряжена с болью, страданием и печалью. Можете ли вы хотя бы начать понимать эту настройку? Мы видим смерть как часть «пьесы Земли». В любой пьесе даже Человек с ножом в груди встает после опускания занавеса и идет на банкет с коллегами. Все члены труппы знают, что приключение в пьесе нереально. Но в пьесе Земли ваша реальность говорит, что земная жизнь - это все, что есть. Следовательно, она играется «для соблюдения правил». Все должно быть именно так, чтобы...   :



Մի  հատված  էլ  ուզում  եմ    տեղադրել    Հիսուսի  չենելինգից:

Дорогие друзья, возлюбленные ангелы света. Я приветствую вас всех. 

Из сердца энергии Христа, которой я, Иешуа ,достиг, я протягиваю вам руку и приветствую вас. Возлюбленные ангелы!. Знайте, что о вас заботятся, что вас любят безусловно, даже сейчас, когда вы находитесь в теле из плоти и крови, смертном теле. Даже пребывая в ограничениях этого временного дома, вы все еще безусловная часть Бога, Дома, которого вы так желаете. Вы никогда по-настоящему не оставляли Дом, однако, вы не распознаете вечное пламя, всегда горящее в вас. Прикоснитесь к этому свету сейчас, позаботьтесь о себе, узнайте, кто вы есть. Свет, горящий в вас так прекрасен и чист. Как вы можете сомневаться в этом? 

Сегодня мы поговорим об умирании. Со смертью связано много страхов. Страх аннигиляции, страх забвения, страх быть проглоченым большой черной дырой, ассоциируемой со смертью. Как это часто случается в земном измерении, у вас есть склонность ставить вещи с ног на голову и представлять их в точности наоборот по отношению к тому, чем они в действительности являются. На самом деле смерть – это освобождение, возвращение домой, воспоминание о том, кем вы, в действительности, являетесь. 


Когда приходит смерть, вы без усилий возвращаетесь в свое естественное состояние бытия. Ваше сознание смешивается с пламенем света, действительно являющимся вами. Земная ноша падает с ваших плеч. Нахождение в физическом теле накладывает на вас ограничения. Это правда, что вы погрузились в это состояние ограниченности из-за возможности получить опыт, который...  :

  Ամեն  մեկը  ներքուստ  կիմանա՝  վստահի  այս ինֆորմացիային  թե  համարի անհեթեթություն:
Ինձ  համար  սա  ճշմարտություն  է:

----------

Yevuk (01.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էյնշտեյնի ու Տեսլայի պես ֆենոմենալ անձնավորություններն են Աստծո գոյությանն ու մարդու անմահությանը հավատացել, դուք ինչի՞ եք կասկածում: Մի բան լավ հասկացեք: Մենք մեր շուրջը կատարվողի 0.1 տոկոսը չենք տեսնում: Ու չենք կարող ոչ մի հետևություն անել:
> Երևի կրկնվում եմ, բայց Գատակա ֆիլմի մեջ վերջում հրաշալի նախադասություն է հնչում:
> «ասում են մեր մարմի ամեն ատոմ մի աստղ է. գուցե ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գնում, այլ վերադառնում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղից եկել եմ, կամ մնում եմ տանը»


Էլմո ջան, լավ է, որ այս ֆենոմենալ մարդիկ հավատացել են Աստծու գոյությանը, բայց մի շա՜տ ֆենոմենալ անձնավորություն էլ ասել է. «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է»  :Smile:  
Ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դրում Աստծու գոյությունը, ուղղակի սա իմիջիայլոց հիշատակեցի  :Wink: 



> Հիմա  բոլորս  էլ  թմբիրի  մեջ  ենք,   քնած  ենք,  կարթնանանք  այն  ժամանակ  երբ  կմահանանք:


Ոչի՞նչ, թե ես սա անհեթեթություն համարեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Կտրուկ

եթե մի երկու ազատ ժամ ունեք՝կարող եք այս կյայքում ՝
http://homeofsky.ucoz.ru/blog/1-0-1
հետաքրքիր տեղեկություն լսել։տարբեր տեսանյութեր կան.տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից տեղադրված.բայց ուշագրավ է էջի ամենաներգևի  նյութը՝Տատյանա Օնիսիմովայի վկայությամբ։Մի կին որ 72 ժամ մահացած է եղել և կենդանացել։ տեսանյութը կոչվում է ВЫБИРАЙ

----------

comet (01.07.2009), Yellow Raven (01.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ոչի՞նչ, թե ես սա անհեթեթություն համարեմ


  Համարի:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Մարդիկ երբ որ գտնվում են կյանքի ու մահվան սահմանագծին միշտ տեսնում են իրենց մահացած հարազատներին, խոսում են հետները ու դեռ մնացածների վրա էլ զարմանում են, որ  չեն տեսնում: Այն, որ դա երևակայական չի համոզվել եմ, այսինքն ռեալ տեսնում են, դեռ ավելին շփվում են: Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ հոգին անձև չէ, այն պահպանում է մարդու ֆիզիկական արտաքինը և պահպանում է ֆիզիկական կյանքի ինֆորմացիան:

----------


## Oksij

Մահ................. այո  վերջ է ամեն  ինչի, ինչքան էլ մենք համոզում ենք մեզ , թե  չէ  երկնքում  կյանք  կա,միևնույն է .......................

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իսկ ինչպես բացատրել այն փաստը , որ որոշ մարդիկ իրենց նախորդ կյանքից բաներ են հիշում, ոմանք չափազանց շատ: Վերջերս նման մարդկանց մասին հաղորդում կար, մի երիտասարդ  ասում էր, որ ինքը բրազիլուհի է եղել նախորդ կյանքում  1850 թվականի ծնված , ազատ խոսում էր պորտուգալերեն(ոչ մեկ չէր սովորեցրել), երգում էր հին երգեր  տարբեր մեռած բարբառներով, հիշում էր իր անունը նախորդ կյանքի, վերցրել սեփականացրել էր ու ընդհանրապես կնոջ նման էր հագնվում  :LOL:  : Եվս մեկ օրինակ մի հոգեբան էքստրասենսի հետ նման թեմայով զրույց տանելիս` կատակով հարցնում է, թե ի՞նչ է եղել նա նախորդ կյանքում, էքստրասենսը պատասխանում է ՝ որ գերմանացի գերցոգ է եղել, դե հոգեբանը կատակ ընդունելով, մի անգամ զրույցի է բռնվում մեկ ուրիշ ավելի հզոր :LOL:  էքստրասենսի հետ՝ սա նույնպես նույն բանն է ասում ու նաև ասում է, թե որտեղ է ծնվել, որ տանը: :Shok:  Հոգեբանի աչքերը թռնում են ճակատը, քանի որ հիշում է, որ տարիներ առաջ Գերմանիայի չգիտեմ որ քաղաքում կանգնած է եղել այն տան առաջ , որի մասին ասում էր էքստրասենսը ու տարօրինակ զգացում է ունեցել, չի կարողացել բացատրել, թե ինչու ամեն անգամ այդ տունը տեսնելիս իրեն վատ է զգացել: :Smile: 
Իմ սեփական օրինակը բերեմ  :LOL:  Շատ - շատ անգամներ տեսնում էի նույն երազը, թե ինչպես մի  տղա՝ ոչ այդքան երիտասարդ ,  մութ սենյակում պառկած է անկողնում ՝ մահամերձ վիճակում, կողքը երկու ծեր մարդիկ էին՝ ամուսիներ, տղայի ծնողները, որոնք տղայի ձեռքը բռնած լուռ արտասվաում էին: Երկար բարակ չպատմեմ... Հետո տղան մահանում էր ու ամեն անգամ հենց մահանում էր,   ես զարթնում էի ու 100%-անոց տպավորություն էր մոտս , որ այդ տղան ես եմ: Մի քանի հոգու պատմել եմ , ասել են նախորդ կյանքից հատված է եղել՝սեփական մահս  :Scare:   :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------

Աշխեն (01.07.2009), Սելավի (01.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, լավ է, որ այս ֆենոմենալ մարդիկ հավատացել են Աստծու գոյությանը, բայց մի շա՜տ ֆենոմենալ անձնավորություն էլ ասել է. «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է»  
> Ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դրում Աստծու գոյությունը, ուղղակի սա իմիջիայլոց հիշատակեցի


Լեո ջան խոսքը ֆենոմենալ ինտելեկտուալ կարողությունների տեր մարդկանց մասին ա: Ոնց հասկանում եմ դու լավ չես ճանաչում Նիկոլո Տեսլային ու մեծն Էյնշտեյնին:
Որպես պրոլոգ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գտնել ու կարդալ Ֆիլադելֆիայի էքսպերեմենտի մասին:
Իսկ մահվան նկատմամբ Տեսլայի վերաբերմունքը ու նրա ապրած կյանքը իրոք զարմանալու ու մտածելու տեղ ա տալիս: Երբ Տեսլային գտան իր հյուրանոցի համարում մահացած: Նա պարկած էր սպիտակ նասկիներով, ու թաղման սմոկինգով: Մարդը իր մահվան ժամը իմացել էր:


Ինչի՞ եմ էդ մարդկանց որպես չափման միավոր բերում: Որովհետև իրանք 1000 տարով առաջ են անցել իրենց ժամանակը ու մեզնից 1000 անգամ ավելի խորն են տեսել ու ըմբռնել տիեզերքը:

Իմ սուբիեկտիվ կարծիքով, որպեսզի հասկանանք ու՞ր ենք գնալու մահվանից հետո, պետք է նախ իմանանք թե որտեղից ենք եկել ծնվելուց առաջ:

Հեսա մի քիչ թեթևանամ մի քանի մտորում կգրեմ: Իմ ու ոչ միայն իմ մտորրումները կյանքի մասին: Կկարդաս, կքննարկենք ու երևի կհամոզվենք, որ ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ պարզ չի:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան խոսքը ֆենոմենալ ինտելեկտուալ կարողությունների տեր մարդկանց մասին ա: *Ոնց հասկանում եմ դու լավ չես ճանաչում Նիկոլո Տեսլային ու մեծն Էյնշտեյնին:*
> ...
> Ինչի՞ եմ էդ մարդկանց որպես չափման միավոր բերում: Որովհետև իրանք 1000 տարով առաջ են անցել իրենց ժամանակը ու մեզնից 1000 անգամ ավելի խորն են տեսել ու ըմբռնել տիեզերքը:


Տեսլային իրոք լավ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց Էյնշտեյնին (իսկ ավելի ճիշտ Այնշտայնին) մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ (նրա տեսությանը): 

Համաձայն եմ, որ նրանք մեզնից 1000 տարով առաջ էին անցել ու 1000 անգամ ավելի խորն են տեսել ու ըմբռնել տիեզերը: Ու հենց էդ գիտակցության ու ըմռնման շնորհիվ էլ Էյնշտեյնը իր կյանքի մայրամուտին հասկացավ, որ ոչ մի բանում չի կարելի վստահ լինել, մինչև վերջ ոչինչ չի կարելի բացահայտել ու ճանաչել. «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է»: Եվ հետևաբար Աստված էլ չէր կարող նրա համար լինել պարզ, հասկանալի ու միժամանակ ընդունելի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Տեսլային իրոք լավ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց Էյնշտեյնին (իսկ ավելի ճիշտ Այնշտայնին) մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ (նրա տեսությանը): 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, որ նրանք մեզնից 1000 տարով առաջ էին անցել ու 1000 անգամ ավելի խորն են տեսել ու ըմբռնել տիեզերը: Ու հենց էդ գիտակցության ու ըմռնման շնորհիվ էլ Էյնշտեյնը իր կյանքի մայրամուտին հասկացավ, որ ոչ մի բանում չի կարելի վստահ լինել, մինչև վերջ ոչինչ չի կարելի բացահայտել ու ճանաչել. «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է»: Եվ հետևաբար Աստված էլ չէր կարող նրա համար լինել պարզ, հասկանալի ու միժամանակ ընդունելի:


Լեո  ջան  այո  ամեն  բան  էլ  հարաբերական  է:
Եթե  դու  մտքերով  հինգ տարի  հետ  գնաս,  քո  կյանքում  կհանդիպես  բաների,  որ  այդ  ժամանակ  երբ  տեղի  է  ունեցել  այդ  բանը,  դու  դրան  անվանում  ես  տվել,  ասել  էս  սա  շատ  վատ  բան  է  կամ  հակառակը:
Իսկ  հիմա  երբ  այդ  նույն  դեպքին «բանին»  նայում  էս  հինգը  տարվա  հեռավորությունից  հասկանում  էս  որ  այդ  «վատ»  կոչեցիալ  բանը  պիտի  տեղի  ունենար,  որովհետև  դա  առիթ  էր  հանդիսանալու  մեկ  այլ  բանի  համար,  առանց  որի  չէր  լինի  արդեն  «լավ»  կոչվող  «զուգադիպությունը»  կամ  «առիթը»:
Իրականում  ամեն  բան  էլ  հարաբերական  է  և  չես կարող  այդ  պահին  զանազանել  դա  վատ  էր  թե  լավ:
Մենք  մարդիկս  ամեն  բան  դնում  ենք  լավ  կամ  վատ  չափանիշի  մեջ  ու  սկսում  ենք  վերլուծել  դա  լավ  էր  թե  վատ,  սակայն  լավ  կամ  վատ  բաներ  չկան  կան  ընդհամենը  տարբեր  բաներ,   ինչ  թելադրում  է  մարդու  ուղեղը  դա  էլ  մարդը  վերլուծում  է,  իսկ  մեր  ուղեղը  ընդհամենը  ծրագրավորված  իլյուզիայի  մեջ  է:

Մի  դեպք  պատմեմ  կրկին  էքստրասենսի  հետ  կապված  որը  ցույց  տվեցին  հեռուստացույցով:
Էքստրասենսը  քնցրեց  մի  մարդու  և  ասեց  երբ  արթնանաս  աղջիկտ  այս  դահլիճում  չի  լինի:  
Երբ  արթնացրեցին,  աղջիկը  կանգնած  էր  իր  դիմաց,  սակայն  նրա  ուղեղը  չեր  տեսնում  աղջկան  և  նա  վստահ  հայտարարում  էր  որ  իր  աղջիկը  դահլիճում  չի,  բոլորը  այդ  թվում  նաև  աղջիկը  ծիծաղում  էին  և  մի  տաս  անգամ  տարբեր  առիթներ  ստեղծեցին  որ  նա  առնչվի,  հարաբերվի  իր  աղջկա  հետ,  սակայն  միևնույնն  էր  նա  չճանաչեց  աղջկան:
Հետո  երբ  նորից  քնացրեցին  և  արթնացրին  նա  մի  անգամից  տեսավ  իր  դիմաց  կանգնած  աղջկան  ու  պնդում  էր  որ  այն  ժամանակ  իր  աղջիկը  դահլիճում  չէր:

Սա  պատմեցի  որ  տեսնես  թե  մարդու  ուղեղը  ինչպիսի  բան  է,  և  ինչ  իլյուզիաների  մեջ  կարող  է  ընկնել: Սա  էլ  էր  հարաբերական՝  իր  համար  այդ  «երևույթը» իր  աղջիկը   չկար,  իսկ  մնացած  բոլորի  համար  կար,  դրա  համար  միանշանակ  պնդել  թե  դա հենց  ադպես  է ինչպես  ինքներս  ենք  տեսնում  և  հասկանում    ճիշտ  չէ:
Կախված  է  ամեն  մարդու  ցանկությունից  թե  նա  ինչքանով  է  հասկանում  որ  այս  ամենը  իլյուզիա  է  և  փորձում է  ազատվել  ուղեղի  ցուցադրած   «իրականություն  կոչվող  այս   երազից»  և  սկսել  հասկանալ  ճշմարիտ  իրականությունը:

----------

Լեո (01.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Տեսլային իրոք լավ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց Էյնշտեյնին (իսկ ավելի ճիշտ Այնշտայնին) մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ (նրա տեսությանը): 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, որ նրանք մեզնից 1000 տարով առաջ էին անցել ու 1000 անգամ ավելի խորն են տեսել ու ըմբռնել տիեզերը: Ու հենց էդ գիտակցության ու ըմռնման շնորհիվ էլ Էյնշտեյնը իր կյանքի մայրամուտին հասկացավ, որ ոչ մի բանում չի կարելի վստահ լինել, մինչև վերջ ոչինչ չի կարելի բացահայտել ու ճանաչել. «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է»: Եվ հետևաբար Աստված էլ չէր կարող նրա համար լինել պարզ, հասկանալի ու միժամանակ ընդունելի:


Ինչում՞ն է Էյնշտեյնի ՄԵԾությունը... նա ինքը իրենից ոչինչ չի հնարել, այլ ինչ էլ որ հայտնաբերել է նույնպես իրենից ստեղծել, այդ օրենքները բնության մեջ մինչև նրա ասելը կար, նա նույնպես օգտվել է Հունական իմաստունների գրվածքներից...

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ինչպես բացատրել այն փաստը , որ որոշ մարդիկ իրենց նախորդ կյանքից բաներ են հիշում, ոմանք չափազանց շատ:


Դիվային.չար ուժերի ազդեցություն է։Նույն գուշակության ու կախարդության ոգին։

----------


## armena

> Իսկ ինչպես բացատրել այն փաստը , որ որոշ մարդիկ իրենց նախորդ կյանքից բաներ են հիշում, ոմանք չափազանց շատ: Վերջերս նման մարդկանց մասին հաղորդում կար, մի երիտասարդ  ասում էր, որ ինքը բրազիլուհի է եղել նախորդ կյանքում  1850 թվականի ծնված , ազատ խոսում էր պորտուգալերեն(ոչ մեկ չէր սովորեցրել), երգում էր հին երգեր  տարբեր մեռած բարբառներով, հիշում էր իր անունը նախորդ կյանքի, վերցրել սեփականացրել էր ու ընդհանրապես կնոջ նման էր հագնվում  : Եվս մեկ օրինակ մի հոգեբան էքստրասենսի հետ նման թեմայով զրույց տանելիս` կատակով հարցնում է, թե ի՞նչ է եղել նա նախորդ կյանքում, էքստրասենսը պատասխանում է ՝ որ գերմանացի գերցոգ է եղել, դե հոգեբանը կատակ ընդունելով, մի անգամ զրույցի է բռնվում մեկ ուրիշ ավելի հզոր էքստրասենսի հետ՝ սա նույնպես նույն բանն է ասում ու նաև ասում է, թե որտեղ է ծնվել, որ տանը: Հոգեբանի աչքերը թռնում են ճակատը, քանի որ հիշում է, որ տարիներ առաջ Գերմանիայի չգիտեմ որ քաղաքում կանգնած է եղել այն տան առաջ , որի մասին ասում էր էքստրասենսը ու տարօրինակ զգացում է ունեցել, չի կարողացել բացատրել, թե ինչու ամեն անգամ այդ տունը տեսնելիս իրեն վատ է զգացել:
> Իմ սեփական օրինակը բերեմ  Շատ - շատ անգամներ տեսնում էի նույն երազը, թե ինչպես մի  տղա՝ ոչ այդքան երիտասարդ ,  մութ սենյակում պառկած է անկողնում ՝ մահամերձ վիճակում, կողքը երկու ծեր մարդիկ էին՝ ամուսիներ, տղայի ծնողները, որոնք տղայի ձեռքը բռնած լուռ արտասվաում էին: Երկար բարակ չպատմեմ... Հետո տղան մահանում էր ու ամեն անգամ հենց մահանում էր,   ես զարթնում էի ու 100%-անոց տպավորություն էր մոտս , որ այդ տղան ես եմ: Մի քանի հոգու պատմել եմ , ասել են նախորդ կյանքից հատված է եղել՝սեփական մահս


հա,համարենք նախորդ կյանքը ճիշտ է,  :Think:  բայց ինչու՞
 այդ նախորդ կյանքի զգացողությունը ու դրա հետ կապված հիշողությունները ոչ բոլորին են տրվում :
ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում երազների իրական լինելուն:Երազները կապված են մարդու անգիտակցականի հետ կապված են այն ամենի հետ,որ մարդ չի կարող խոսքերով բացատրել ու ն կարագրել: Դա կապ չունի ինչ-որ երևակայելի "նախորդ կյանքերի"  հետ:
Չեմ ասում,որ ճիշտ եմ,բայց եթե մի քիչ մտածենք...
բայց բնությունը հետաքրքիր բան է: Միշտ չէ,որ կարող ենք տրամաբանությամբ լուծել բոլոր անբացատրելի երևույթները:
Ինչ անենք,ոչինչ:
**e}|{uka*,*բայց եթե դու ունես այն զգացողությունը,որ դա կարող է ճիշտ լինել,դու ես քո մտքի,գիտակցության ու քո զգացմունքների տերը:

Հա,մի բան էլ: Համարենք կա "նախորդ կյանք" հացկացություն: Ո՞ նց եք դա պատկերացնում:Այսինքն մարդու հոգին կարող է իր հարմարավետ տե՞ղը գտնել տարբեր մարմիններում :  :Shok:

----------

Կտրուկ (01.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Իմ սուբիեկտիվ կարծիքով, որպեսզի հասկանանք ու՞ր ենք գնալու մահվանից հետո, պետք է նախ իմանանք թե որտեղից ենք եկել ծնվելուց առաջ:


բայց մենք երբեք էլ այս հարցերի պատասխանը չենք գտնի: Ես կարծում եմ,որ պետք էլ չի որ գտնենք: Աշխարը լի է անբացատրելի հարցերով ու անպատասխան անվերջ հարցերով:

----------


## armena

> Ինչում՞ն է Էյնշտեյնի ՄԵԾությունը... նա ինքը իրենից ոչինչ չի հնարել, այլ ինչ էլ որ հայտնաբերել է նույնպես իրենից ստեղծել, այդ օրենքները բնության մեջ մինչև նրա ասելը կար, նա նույնպես օգտվել է Հունական իմաստունների գրվածքներից...


համաձայն եմ: Դա պարզապես ունակություն է տեսնել այն,ինչ ուրիշները չեն տեսնում:

----------

յոգի (01.07.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> հա,համարենք նախորդ կյանքը ճիշտ է,  բայց ինչու՞
>  այդ նախորդ կյանքի զգացողությունը ու դրա հետ կապված հիշողությունները ոչ բոլորին են տրվում :
> ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում երազների իրական լինելուն:Երազները կապված են մարդու անգիտակցականի հետ կապված են այն ամենի հետ,որ մարդ չի կարող խոսքերով բացատրել ու ն կարագրել: Դա կապ չունի ինչ-որ երևակայելի "նախորդ կյանքերի"  հետ:
> Չեմ ասում,որ ճիշտ եմ,բայց եթե մի քիչ մտածենք...
> բայց բնությունը հետաքրքիր բան է: Միշտ չէ,որ կարող ենք տրամաբանությամբ լուծել բոլոր անբացատրելի երևույթները:
> Ինչ անենք,ոչինչ:
> **e}|{uka*,*բայց եթե դու ունես այն զգացողությունը,որ դա կարող է ճիշտ լինել,դու ես քո մտքի,գիտակցության ու քո զգացմունքների տերը:
> 
> Հա,մի բան էլ: Համարենք կա "նախորդ կյանք" հացկացություն: Ո՞ նց եք դա պատկերացնում:Այսինքն մարդու հոգին կարող է իր հարմարավետ տե՞ղը գտնել տարբեր մարմիններում :


Մարդ եթե հավատ չունենա չի կարող ապրել, ես միայն ենթադրում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, միանշանակ մի բան ասել ու պնդելը ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի տա,  հա ես ինքս հավատում եմ ու *վստահ եմ*  ու չեմ վախենում ասել էտ բառը  :Tongue: ,  բայց օրինակներ չեմ բերի, ամեն մեկը թող  մտածի այնպես ինչպես համարում է ճիշտ  :Smile:  Իսկ երազների ընդհանրապես ես էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց դա այդքան էլ երազ չէր, եթե մի քիչ խորանանք:  :Tongue:  Հա մի բան էլ երազները  կապված են մարդու անգիտակցականի հետ ասելը մի քիչ սխալ է , ավելի շուտ  կապված են մարդու ենթագիտակցության հետ: Իսկ ենթագիտակցականից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է  :Tongue:

----------


## armena

> Մարդ եթե հավատ չունենա չի կարող ապրել, ես միայն ենթադրում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, միանշանակ մի բան ասել ու պնդելը ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի տա,  հա ես ինքս հավատում եմ ու *վստահ եմ*  ու չեմ վախենում ասել էտ բառը ,  բայց օրինակներ չեմ բերի, ամեն մեկը թող  մտածի այնպես ինչպես համարում է ճիշտ  Իսկ երազների ընդհանրապես ես էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց դա այդքան էլ երազ չէր, եթե մի քիչ խորանանք:  Հա մի բան էլ երազները  կապված են մարդու անգիտակցականի հետ ասելը մի քիչ սխալ է , ավելի շուտ  կապված են մարդու ենթագիտակցության հետ: Իսկ ենթագիտակցականից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է



ըհը,ոչ թե անգիտակցական,այլ ենթագիտակցական...
ըհը:  :Think:  Եթե դու հավատում ես ու համոզված ես,դա արդեն լուրջ է: Լուրջ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ դա քեզ համար կարևոր բան է ու դու իրոք հավատում ես դրա ճշմարիտ լինելուն:
Ինձ մոտ մի հարց առաջացավ: Այսինքն դու համաձա՞յն ես որ հոգին  կարող է մտնել մի այլ մարմնի մեջ:  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ըհը,ոչ թե անգիտակցական,այլ ենթագիտակցական...
> ըհը:  Եթե դու հավատում ես ու համոզված ես,դա արդեն լուրջ է: Լուրջ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ դա քեզ համար կարևոր բան է ու դու իրոք հավատում ես դրա ճշմարիտ լինելուն:
> Ինձ մոտ մի հարց առաջացավ: Այսինքն դու համաձա՞յն ես որ հոգին  կարող է մտնել մի այլ մարմնի մեջ:


Այո , այո, հոգիների քչություն ա անում  :LOL: , հավատում եմ ռենկարնացիային:  :Smile: 
Հոգին չի մտնում մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ  :Blush: , վախենալու բաներ մի ասա  :Scare: , հոգին հետն ա ծնվում, այսինքն մեր մարմինը մեր հոգու սրվակն ա , նենց չի որ մեկը մահանում է հոգին գնում մտնում է մի այլ մարմնի մեջ, կամ ծննդատանը նստած սպասում ա, երբ ա  ծննդաբերություննը ավարտվելու  :LOL:  Ընդհանրապես ես շատ բաների եմ հավատում, եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ ծավալվել խոսանք :  :Wink:

----------


## armena

> Այո , այո, հոգիների քչություն ա անում , հավատում եմ ռենկարնացիային: 
> Հոգին չի մտնում մեկ այլ մարմնի մեջ , վախենալու բաներ մի ասա , հոգին հետն ա ծնվում, այսինքն մեր մարմինը մեր հոգու սրվակն ա , նենց չի որ մեկը մահանում է հոգին գնում մտնում է մի այլ մարմնի մեջ, կամ ծննդատանը նստած սպասում ա, երբ ա  ծննդաբերություննը ավարտվելու  Ընդհանրապես ես շատ բաների եմ հավատում, եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ ծավալվել խոսանք :



Ёжика, Բայց չէ որ մի քիչ առաջ դու էիր ասում,որ "նախորդ կյանք" գոյություն ունի: Դա նշանակում է,որ հոգին արդեն ինչ-որ մի մարմնում գոյություն է ունեցել,իսկ հետո էլ մի ուրիշ մարմին է-կոպիտ ասած-սեփականացրել: 

Այո,ազատ արտահայտվիր:  :Smile:  ասա,թե ինչպիսին են քո թեորեմները այս թեմայի շուրջ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ёжика, Բայց չէ որ մի քիչ առաջ դու էիր ասում,որ "նախորդ կյանք" գոյություն ունի: Դա նշանակում է,որ հոգին արդեն ինչ-որ մի մարմնում գոյություն է ունեցել,իսկ հետո էլ մի ուրիշ մարմին է-կոպիտ ասած-սեփականացրել: 
> 
> Այո,ազատ արտահայտվիր:  ասա,թե ինչպիսին են քո թեորեմները այս թեմայի շուրջ:


Նայ,  երբ մարդ մահանում է, հոգին որպես մարդու մի մաս  բաժանվում է իրենից, այսինքն էլ տվյալ մարդու հետ կապ չի ունենում, բայց վերածնվելու համար, նա չի կարող իր նախորդ շորիկի՝  նախկին մարդու հետ կապված բաները ,  հետը տանի նոր շորի մեջ, ինքը պետք ա մաքրվի, այսինքն նորից կյանքի կոչվելով, նա մաքուր էջով է արթնանում, բայց ունենում է իր բնորոշ գծերը, ընդհանրապես սենց բան կա, եթե իհարկե ռենկարնացիային հավատում ես, հոգին մարդու նման կարող է բարի լինել , կախված թե տվյալ մարդը ինչ ձևի է եղել ու հոգին այսպես ասած մարդու արարքների համար պատասխան է տալիս  :LOL:  աբսուրդ բաներ եմ չէ՞ խոսում, եթե վատ մարդ է եղել այն մարդը, որի մեջ եղել է քո հոգին ուրեմն դու քո կյանքի ընթացքում պատասխան ես տալու որոշ չափով  :LOL:  Ինչու՞ մի մարդ իր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ոչ մի բարդություն չի տեսնում, իսկ մարդ էլ կա սաղ կյանքը մի մեծ բարդույթ ա....
Իսկ էն օրինակը , որ գրեցի մի քիչ վերև, որ տղան մի օր արթնացել ա ասել, ես բրազիլուհի եմ ու իրան սկսել է տրանսվեսթիտի նման պահել  :LOL: , ես բացատրում եմ այս կերպ՝ հնարավոր չի նման բան, հա անոմալ բաներ շատ կան կյանքում, կարող է տղան մահացել է, իսկ այդ բրազիլուհու հոգին ազատ շորիկ ա տեսել, ասել ա ՝ վայ ի՜նչ պուպուշն ա ու բնականաբար զավթել ա, իսկ տղան լրիվ խորթ ա պահել իր հարազատների հետ: Կան նաև հոգիներ, որոնք թափառում են, մաքրման փուլ հասած չեն լինում, իրանք ձգտում են նորից ապրել... հիմա կասես, բա եթե տենց լինի, երբ մարդ մահանում է կարող է մեջը ուրիշ թափառող հոգիներ մտնեն, այ էտ հարցին հիմա չեմ կարող պատասխանել  :LOL:

----------


## armena

ասեմ քեզ,որ գրածդ շատ բարդ էր: ոչ թե բարդ էր,այլ խՃճված :10 անգամ կարդացի:  
բայց ամեն մեկն իր հոգին ունի: Երբ վերջանում է մարդու կյանքը,ես կարծում եմ,որ հոգին գնում է մի ուրիշ աշխարհ,ու այդ հոգին էլ երբեք երկիր չի վերադառնում:Ես համ հավատում եմ,որ ամեն մի մարդ ունի իր հոգին: Ես կասեի: Հոգին էլ մարդու երկրային կյանքի մի մասն է(մարմնի հետ):
Ես հավատում եմ,որ հոգին չի մեռնում,այս միշտ կա,ապրում է մի տեղ,որտեղ հնարավոր չէ ամեն բան չափել տարածությամբ,իմաստ տալ,խոսքով բացատրել:

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա հոգին ինչ-որ ժամանակով գնում է ուրիշ աշխարհ, սակայն ժամանակ անց, այն վերադառնում է նոր ծնված մարդու մարմին: Ես հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և նաև հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի կյանք:

Մոտ 1 տարի առաջ մի հաղորդում էի նայում մահվան մասին: Ուրեմն, մի ընտանիքում ծնվում է տղա: մոր 3 տարեկան հասակում նա, առանց մտածելու, սկսում է ասել, որ իր հայրենիքը Հնդկաստանն է, որ նա ունի կին և 2 զավակ: Նա անգամ հիշում էր իր (կամ իր կնոջ) անունը: Ծնողները այդ ամենին բանի տեղ չեն դնում, սակայն, երբ տեսնում են, որ երեխան անընդհատ կրկնում է, որոշում են գնալ Հնդկաստան և գտնել այդ անունով մարդուն: Երբ նրանք գնում են Հնդկաստան, նրանք գտնում են այդ մարդու գերեզմանը, հետո գտնում են նրա կնոջը և 2 զավակներին (նրանք արդեն բավականին մեծացած են լինում), փոքրիկը ճանաչում է իր կնոջը և երեխաներին: Հետո պարզվում է, որ այդ կնոձ ամուսնուն շատ տարիներ առաջ սպանել են` գլխին կրակելով, իսկ այդ փոքրիկի գլխի հենց նույն հատվածում ծնողները գտնում են սպի:

Կարծում եմ այս պատմությունը իսկապես մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Ես ապշել էի.....Ու ես հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ ես էլ մինչև 5 տարեկան ինչ-որ նման բաներ էի ասում (ասում էի, իբր ես անգլիցի եմ, իբր իմ մայրիկը հիմա Անգլիայում ինձ է սպասում ու որ տանը ինձ նեղացնում էին կամ նկատողություն անում, ասում էի, որ կհավաքվեմ ու կգնամ Անգլիա իսկական մայրիկիս մոտ):

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա հոգին ինչ-որ ժամանակով գնում է ուրիշ աշխարհ, սակայն ժամանակ անց, այն վերադառնում է նոր ծնված մարդու մարմին: Ես հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և նաև հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի կյանք:


Եվուկ ջան, եթե ըստ քեզ հոգին վերածնվում է, ապա մի էսպիսի հարց: Առաջ երկրագնդի վրա մարդկանց քանակը շատ ավելի քիչ էր, քան հիմա (հիմա արդեն 6 մլրդից ավել): Այսինքն` չի կարող պատահել, որ միշտ նույն հոգիները վերածնվին, որովհետև մարդկանց քանակը նույնը չի մնում, այլ գնալով շատ արագ տեմպերով ավելանում է: Ստացվում է, որ հին հոգիների վերածնվելու հետ մեկտեղ ծնվում են նոր հոգիներ, այո՞: Այդ դեպքու՞մ որտեղից այդ նոր հոգիները  :Xeloq:  

Իսկ քո տեսած հաղորդումը կարծում եմ սովորական սենսացիա է եղել (հնարած), պետք չէ դրանց հավատալ  :Wink:

----------

armena (02.07.2009), Կտրուկ (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Նայ,  երբ մարդ մահանում է, հոգին որպես մարդու մի մաս  բաժանվում է իրենից, այսինքն էլ տվյալ մարդու հետ կապ չի ունենում, բայց վերածնվելու համար, նա չի կարող իր նախորդ շորիկի՝  նախկին մարդու հետ կապված բաները ,  հետը տանի նոր շորի մեջ, ինքը պետք ա մաքրվի, այսինքն նորից կյանքի կոչվելով, նա մաքուր էջով է արթնանում, բայց ունենում է իր բնորոշ գծերը, ընդհանրապես սենց բան կա, եթե իհարկե ռենկարնացիային հավատում ես, հոգին մարդու նման կարող է բարի լինել , կախված թե տվյալ մարդը ինչ ձևի է եղել ու հոգին այսպես ասած մարդու արարքների համար պատասխան է տալիս  աբսուրդ բաներ եմ չէ՞ խոսում, եթե վատ մարդ է եղել այն մարդը, որի մեջ եղել է քո հոգին ուրեմն դու քո կյանքի ընթացքում պատասխան ես տալու որոշ չափով  Ինչու՞ մի մարդ իր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ոչ մի բարդություն չի տեսնում, իսկ մարդ էլ կա սաղ կյանքը մի մեծ բարդույթ ա....
> Իսկ էն օրինակը , որ գրեցի մի քիչ վերև, որ տղան մի օր արթնացել ա ասել, ես բրազիլուհի եմ ու իրան սկսել է տրանսվեսթիտի նման պահել , ես բացատրում եմ այս կերպ՝ հնարավոր չի նման բան, հա անոմալ բաներ շատ կան կյանքում, կարող է տղան մահացել է, իսկ այդ բրազիլուհու հոգին ազատ շորիկ ա տեսել, ասել ա ՝ վայ ի՜նչ պուպուշն ա ու բնականաբար զավթել ա, իսկ տղան լրիվ խորթ ա պահել իր հարազատների հետ: Կան նաև հոգիներ, որոնք թափառում են, մաքրման փուլ հասած չեն լինում, իրանք ձգտում են նորից ապրել... հիմա կասես, բա եթե տենց լինի, երբ մարդ մահանում է կարող է մեջը ուրիշ թափառող հոգիներ մտնեն, այ էտ հարցին հիմա չեմ կարող պատասխանել


Այնպես ես խոսում, կարծես հոգին ու մարմինը լրիվ իրարից անկախ են և միայն ժամանակավոր համագործակցության մեջ են գտնվում: 
Ես հավատում եմ հոգու գոյությանը: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ հոգին ու մարմինը մեկ ամբողջություն են կազմում և առանց մեկի մյուսը գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող: Ըստ իս հոգին անմահ չէ, մարմնի մահի հետ մեկտեղ մահանում է նաև հոգին:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ստացվում է, որ հին հոգիների վերածնվելու հետ մեկտեղ ծնվում են նոր հոգիներ, այո՞: Այդ դեպքու՞մ որտեղից այդ նոր հոգիները


Չէ  Լեո  ջան,  նոր  հոգիներ  չեն  ստեղծվում,  նրանք  բազմատրիլիոն  են  ամբողջ  աշխարհաստեղծ  տիեզերքներում:  
Հոգիներ  կան  որ  գալիս  են   մեր  խաղատախտակ  տարբեր  փորձեր    ստանալու  համար,  ամեն   մի  հոգին,  ինքնա  որոշում  թե  հաջորդ  անգամ  որտեղ  ծնվի,  և  ինչ  փորձ  է  իրեն  պետք,  Լույսին  հասնելու  համար:
Մեր  մոլորակը  տիեզերքի  ամենահետաքրքիր  մոլորակներից  մեկնա,  որտեղ      գալիս  են  «ամենահամարձակները»  որովհետև  այս  մոլորակի  բնակիչները    միայն  ունեն   ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունք,  և  փակված  են  ամբողջությամբ,  ոչինչ  չեն  հիշում  թե  իրանք  ովքեր  են  և  որտեղից  են  սերվում: Մի  խոսքով  շատ  նման  է  պահմտոցի  խաղին:
Օրինակ  Ինդիգոները  մեր  մոլորակի  բնակիչներ  չեն  եղել  ի  սկզբանե,  սակայն  հիմա  մասայական  ծնվում  են  այստեղ,  այս  անցողիկ  ժամանակահատվածում  մեզ  օգնելու  համար:
Այս  մոլորակի  բնիկ  բնակիչները  միայն  Լեմուրականներն  են:  Անգամ  Ատլանտները,  որոնք  պլեվդյանցիներն   են,    որոնց      արիացիներ  ենք  կոչում,     նրանք  այստեղ  են  եկել  ավելի  բարձր  զարգացած   լույսային  տատանում  ունեցող  մոլորակից:
Այնպես  որ  նոր  հոգիներ  ստեղծվելու  կարիք  չկա: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ  Լեո  ջան,  նոր  հոգիներ  չեն  ստեղծվում,  նրանք  բազմատրիլիոն  են  ամբողջ  աշխարհաստեղծ  տիեզերքներում:  
> Հոգիներ  կան  որ  գալիս  են   մեր  խաղատախտակ  տարբեր  փորձեր    ստանալու  համար,  ամեն   մի  հոգին,  ինքնա  որոշում  թե  հաջորդ  անգամ  որտեղ  ծնվի,  և  ինչ  փորձ  է  իրեն  պետք,  Լույսին  հասնելու  համար:
> Մեր  մոլորակը  տիեզերքի  ամենահետաքրքիր  մոլորակներից  մեկնա,  որտեղ      գալիս  են  «ամենահամարձակները»  որովհետև  այս  մոլորակի  բնակիչները    միայն  ունեն   ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունք,  և  փակված  են  ամբողջությամբ,  ոչինչ  չեն  հիշում  թե  իրանք  ովքեր  են  և  որտեղից  են  սերվում: Մի  խոսքով  շատ  նման  է  պահմտոցի  խաղին:
> Օրինակ  Ինդիգոները  մեր  մոլորակի  բնակիչներ  չեն  եղել  ի  սկզբանե,  սակայն  հիմա  մասայական  ծնվում  են  այստեղ,  այս  անցողիկ  ժամանակահատվածում  մեզ  օգնելու  համար:
> Այս  մոլորակի  բնիկ  բնակիչները  միայն  Լեմուրականներն  են:  Անգամ  Ատլանտները,  որոնք  պլեվդյանցիներն   են,    որոնց      արիացիներ  ենք  կոչում,     նրանք  այստեղ  են  եկել  ավելի  բարձր  զարգացած   լույսային  տատանում  ունեցող  մոլորակից:
> Այնպես  որ  նոր  հոգիներ  ստեղծվելու  կարիք  չկա:


Սելավի ջան, քո այս գրառումը կարելի է ուղարկել հոլիվուդյան որևէ ռեժիսորի:  Որոշակի լրացումներից հետո կարծում եմ շատ լավ ֆանտսատիկ ֆիլմի սցենար կստացվի  :Smile: 

Միգուցե քո ասածը ճշմարտություն է, բայց ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ ես և երկրագնդի վրա ոչ մի այլ մարդ դա չի կարող ասել: Այս հարցում չի կարելի վստահ լինել, ավելին՝ այստեղ վստահության նշույլ իսկ չի կարող լինել: Եվ քանի դեռ չկա այդ վստահությունը, քո առաջարկած վարկածը (և նմանատիպ մյուս բոլոր վարկածները) կմնա «ֆանտաստիկ կինո» ոճի մեջ  :Smile:

----------

armena (02.07.2009)

----------


## Աշխեն

> Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա հոգին ինչ-որ ժամանակով գնում է ուրիշ աշխարհ, սակայն ժամանակ անց, այն վերադառնում է նոր ծնված մարդու մարմին: Ես հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և նաև հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի կյանք:
> 
> Մոտ 1 տարի առաջ մի հաղորդում էի նայում մահվան մասին: Ուրեմն, մի ընտանիքում ծնվում է տղա: մոր 3 տարեկան հասակում նա, առանց մտածելու, սկսում է ասել, որ իր հայրենիքը Հնդկաստանն է, որ նա ունի կին և 2 զավակ: Նա անգամ հիշում էր իր (կամ իր կնոջ) անունը: Ծնողները այդ ամենին բանի տեղ չեն դնում, սակայն, երբ տեսնում են, որ երեխան անընդհատ կրկնում է, որոշում են գնալ Հնդկաստան և գտնել այդ անունով մարդուն: Երբ նրանք գնում են Հնդկաստան, նրանք գտնում են այդ մարդու գերեզմանը, հետո գտնում են նրա կնոջը և 2 զավակներին (նրանք արդեն բավականին մեծացած են լինում), փոքրիկը ճանաչում է իր կնոջը և երեխաներին: Հետո պարզվում է, որ այդ կնոձ ամուսնուն շատ տարիներ առաջ սպանել են` գլխին կրակելով, իսկ այդ փոքրիկի գլխի հենց նույն հատվածում ծնողները գտնում են սպի:
> 
> Կարծում եմ այս պատմությունը իսկապես մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Ես ապշել էի.....Ու ես հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ ես էլ մինչև 5 տարեկան ինչ-որ նման բաներ էի ասում (ասում էի, իբր ես անգլիցի եմ, իբր իմ մայրիկը հիմա Անգլիայում ինձ է սպասում ու որ տանը ինձ նեղացնում էին կամ նկատողություն անում, ասում էի, որ կհավաքվեմ ու կգնամ Անգլիա իսկական մայրիկիս մոտ):


  Ինքս հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և վերաբնակեցմանը, բայց մի բան հաստատ է, հոգին վերածնվելիս նոր կաղապար է ստանում և ոչ մի կապ չունի իր նախկին կաղապարի` մարմնի հետ, և տղայի գլխի սպին  , իմ կարծիքով, արդեն հեքիաթների բաժնից է,ինչով և ողողված է մեր հեռուսատեթերները, այնպես որ շատ լուրջ մի ընդունի, Անգլիա էլ չգնաս :Wink:

----------

armena (02.07.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

> շատ դաժան է  
> ,բայց լիովին վե՞րջ է,թե՞...


Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ մահը վեջը չէ:
Եթե դու քո կյանքում ճանաչել ես Աստծուն և հնազանդվել ես միչև մահտ ապա քեզ մահից հետո սպասվում է *Հավերժական Երկինքը*:  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ եթե ոչ... :Angry2:

----------

armena (02.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, քո այս գրառումը կարելի է ուղարկել հոլիվուդյան որևէ ռեժիսորի:  Որոշակի լրացումներից հետո կարծում եմ շատ լավ ֆանտսատիկ ֆիլմի սցենար կստացվի 
> 
> Միգուցե քո ասածը ճշմարտություն է, բայց ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ ես և երկրագնդի վրա ոչ մի այլ մարդ դա չի կարող ասել: Այս հարցում չի կարելի վսհատ լինել, ավելին՝ այստեղ վստահության նշույլ իսկ չի կարող լինել: Եվ քանի դեռ չկա այդ վստահությունը, քո առաջարկած վարկածը (և նմանատիպ մյուս բոլոր վարկածները) կմնա «ֆանտաստիկ կինո» ոճի մեջ


Լեո   ջան  գիտեմ   մարդկայնորեն  շատ  դժվար  է   այս  ամենը  ըմբռնել  և   հասկանալ: :Smile: 

Հիմա  քո  տված  հարցը  շատ  սեղմ  նկարագրելի  վիճակով  միայն  այսպես  կարողացա  բացատրել:
Իսկ  մնացածը  դու  գիտես  ես  ոչ  պնդում  եմ  որ   հավատաս,  ոչ  էլ  ուզում  եմ  բանավիճել,  պարզապես  գրեցի: 
 Հույսով  եմ  հուլիսի  22-ի  ամբողջովին   արևի  խավարումը,  քեզ  ավելի  շատ  ինֆորմացիա  կբերի  իր  հետ,   քան   ինչ  որ  մեկը  կկարողանա  քեզ  տալ:  
Ի  դեպ  այդպիսի  ամբողջովին  արևի  խավարում  մեկ  էլ  տեղի  է  ունեցել  Հիսուսի  խաչելության  օրը:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո   ջան  գիտեմ   մարդկայնորեն  շատ  դժվար  է   այս  ամենը  ըմբռնել  և   հասկանալ:


Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք ու մարդկայնորենից այլ կողմ անցնել չենք կարող: 
Եվ չասես, թե դու կարողանում ես ընկալել այնպիսի երևույթներ, որոնք «մարդկայնորեն»-ի սահմանից դուրս են  :Smile:  Նման մարդ չկա  :Wink: 




> Հիմա  քո  տված  հարցը  շատ  սեղմ  նկարագրելի  վիճակով  միայն  այսպես  կարողացա  բացատրել:
> Իսկ  մնացածը  դու  գիտես  ես  ոչ  պնդում  եմ  որ   հավատաս,  ոչ  էլ  ուզում  եմ  բանավիճել,  պարզապես  գրեցի: 
>  Հույսով  եմ  հուլիսի  22-ի  ամբողջովին   արևի  խավարումը,  քեզ  ավելի  շատ  ինֆորմացիա  կբերի  իր  հետ,   քան   ինչ  որ  մեկը  կկարողանա  քեզ  տալ:  
> Ի  դեպ  այդպիսի  ամբողջովին  արևի  խավարում  մեկ  էլ  տեղի  է  ունեցել  Հիսուսի  խաչելության  օրը:


Արևի խավարում միշտ էլ լինում է, ու դրա վրա վաղուց ոչ ոք չի զարմանում  :Wink:  Ընդ որում եթե տեղյակ ես, արևի խավարման ժամանակ երկրի վրա է ընկնում լուսնի երկու տեսակի ստվեր՝ լրիվ և մասնակի: Այն վայրերում, որտեղ լրիվ ստվերն է ընկնում, լինում է արևի լրիվ խավարում (և հետևաբար մասնակի ստվերի ընկնելու վայրերում մասնակի խավարում է լինում): Սա հրաշք չէ, հասարակ տիեզերական երևույթ է  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք ու մարդկայնորենից այլ կողմ անցնել չենք կարող:


Ճիշտ  էս  ասում,  ով  կարծումա   որ  չի  կարող  անցնել,  չի  էլ  անցնում,  իսկ  ով  մի  կողմա  դնում  բոլոր  ապացուցված  դոգմաները,  կամ  ընդհանրապես  գաղափար  չունի  թե  գիտնակաները  ինչ  են  ասում՝  այս  կամ  այն  երևույթին,    նա  անցնումա: 
Վկան  միլոնավոր  Ինդիգո  երեխաներն  են:  Որոնք  իրենց  ֆենոմենալ  հնարավորություններով  և  իմաստություններով   ցնցել  են  Երկիր  մոլորակի    գիտններին  ու  գիտնականներին:

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտ  էս  ասում,  ով  կարծումա   որ  չի  կարող  անցնել,  չի  էլ  անցնում,  իսկ  ով  մի  կողմա  դնում  բոլոր  ապացուցված  դոգմաները,  կամ  ընդհանրապես  գաղափար  չունի  թե  գիտնակաները  ինչ  են  ասում՝  այս  կամ  այն  երևույթին,    նա  անցնումա: 
> Վկան  միլոնավոր  Ինդիգո  երեխաներն  են:  Որոնք  իրենց  ֆենոմենալ  հնարավորություններով  և  իմաստություններով   ցնցել  են  Երկիր  մոլորակի    գիտններին  ու  գիտնականներին:


Ու ի՞նչ են բացահայտել մեզ համար այդ ինդիգո երեխաները մարդկայնականից այն կողմ  :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ու ի՞նչ են բացահայտել մեզ համար այդ ինդիգո երեխաները մարդկայնականից այն կողմ


Ինչու՞  էս  ինձ  հարցնում,  դու  ինքդ  կարող  էս  գտնել  և  կարադալ  կամ  դիտել,  եթե  հետաքրքիր  է:  Ամբողջ  ինտեռնետը  ողողված  է  այդ  երեխաներով:
Իսկ  եթե  քեզ    հետաքրքիր  չէ  այդ  թեման,  ես  ինչ  էլ  որ  գրեմ  միևնույնն  է  դու  չէս  հավատա,  կամ  էլ   հոլիվուդյան  սցենար  կհամարես,  :Smile:   քանզի  ոչ  ինձ  էս  ճանաչում,  ոչ  էլ  ես  կարող  եմ  լինել  քեզ    համար    վստահելի  աղբյուր:  Դրա  համար  էլ  Լեո ջան  ավելի  լավ  կլինի   որ  դու  ձգտես  գտնել    այդ  ինֆորմացիանները:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչու՞  էս  ինձ  հարցնում,  դու  ինքդ  կարող  էս  գտնել  և  կարադալ  կամ  դիտել,  եթե  հետաքրքիր  է:  Ամբողջ  ինտեռնետը  ողողված  է  այդ  երեխաներով:
> Իսկ  եթե  քեզ    հետաքրքիր  չէ  այդ  թեման,  ես  ինչ  էլ  որ  գրեմ  միևնույնն  է  դու  չէս  հավատա,  կամ  էլ   հոլիվուդյան  սցենար  կհամարես,   քանզի  ոչ  ինձ  էս  ճանաչում,  ոչ  էլ  ես  կարող  եմ  լինել  քեզ    համար    վստահելի  աղբյուր:  Դրա  համար  էլ  Լեո ջան  ավելի  լավ  կլինի   որ  դու  ձգտես  գտնել    այդ  ինֆորմացիանները:


Քեզ եմ ուղղում հարցս, որովհետև դու այդ ուղղությամբ ինֆորմացված ես (ինչպես դու ես նշում): Եվ եթե դու խոսես փաստերով (և ոչ թե մարդկայնականից այն կողմը ըմբռնելու հիմնավորումներով), ես քան հավատալը, այլ բան չեմ ունենա անելու:

Իսկ ինտերնետում չեմ ուզում փնտրել, որովհետև նման հարցերում շատ հեշտ է խճճվել համացանցի ինֆորմացիոն և դիսինֆորմացիոն հորձանուտներում:

----------


## armena

> Եվուկ ջան, եթե ըստ քեզ հոգին վերածնվում է, ապա մի էսպիսի հարց: Առաջ երկրագնդի վրա մարդկանց քանակը շատ ավելի քիչ էր, քան հիմա (հիմա արդեն 6 մլրդից ավել): Այսինքն` չի կարող պատահել, որ միշտ նույն հոգիները վերածնվին, որովհետև մարդկանց քանակը նույնը չի մնում, այլ գնալով շատ արագ տեմպերով ավելանում է: Ստացվում է, որ հին հոգիների վերածնվելու հետ մեկտեղ ծնվում են նոր հոգիներ, այո՞: Այդ դեպքու՞մ որտեղից այդ նոր հոգիները


Լեո,ինձ թվում է,որ հոգիներն էլ տարբեր են,ինչպես մարդիկ,որ նույն հոգին 2-րդ անգամ երկիր չի գալիս: Չե որ եթե մարդիկ ծնվել են տարբեր մարդկանծց,ինչպե՞ս կարող են նրանք նման լինել: Ու հետևբար հոգիներն էլ տարբեր են,ու ամեն մարդ ունի իր հոգին:

Կարծում եմ որ նոր հոիներ չկան: Ամեն մարդ իր մարմնին հոգի է ստանում իր ծնվելու պահին:

Չէ որ մենք էլ ենք համարում,որ եթտե հոգի չկա,ուրեմն կյանք էլ չկա: Հնց մարդ ,մի վատ արաք է գործում ասում են "Անհոգի՞ ես":

----------


## armena

*Yevuk*,մի խորացիր էդ հիմար պատմությունների մեջ:
ասեմ քեզ փաստեր,որ հաստատ դա հորինված ու սուտ բան է:  :Cool: 
*1.*ինչքան էլ որ այդ երեխան կրկներ իր ասածը,ասեմ,որ ոչ մի ծնող չէր գնա իր երեխայի ասած ապուշությունների հետևից:
*2.*Ծնողները վաղ թե ուշ կմտածեին,որ իրենց երեխան ինչ-որ շեղումներ ունի:
*3.*համ էլ ինձ թվում է 3 տարեկան երեխան չգիտի թե ինչ է Հնդկաստանը,ինչ է կինը,զավակները եվ այլն:  :LOL: 

_ըհը,նայեք թե ուր է ինձ հասցրել ֆիզիկան:_  :Smile: 

*Լեո* ,շատ բաներով հետդ համաձայն եմ:Մարդը մարդ է:Ու ոչ մի մարդ մարդ հասկացությունից վեր լինել չի կարող: Ուղղակի որոշ լավ ու վատ բաները խիստ զանազանության արդյունք է:Հիմա խարցնեք թե ինչ է զանազանությունը:Կասեմ,որ դա մարդկային գեներն են,տարբեր ու ոչ սովորական միտքը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարող հոգին վերածնվի ուրիշ կյանքով, դե բացատրեք:
 :Tongue: 
armena ջան, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ մարդկանց տարբերությունները  կամ նմանությունները  մենակ հոգևոր մակարդակով ա որոշվում,  մարդիկ կան շատ նման են  , կոպիտ ասած հոգեպես իրար զգում են, դա ո՞նց ես բացատրում  :Tongue: 
Հոգին անմահ է Երկիր  գալիս է ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, որպեսզի ապրի մարդկային մարմնում  ու ամեն անգամ տարբեր մարդ է այն իրենից ներկայացնում, չնայած նույն հոգին է  :Smile:   Հոգին հիշում է բոլոր  ապրած երկրային կյանքերը, բայց մարդու գիտակցությանը ու մտքին այդ հիշողությունները հասանելի չեն, դրանք պետք էլ չեն, որովհետև մարդը երկրի վրա պետք է ապրի ոչ թե անցյալով,  այլ ներկայով ; Ու ընդհանրապես ես այսպես եմ մտածում, որ  հոգին վերածնվելով բերում է  ինչ որ չլուծված խնդիրներ,  որը իր վրա դրված էր հենց սկզբից, նաև իր հետ  բերում է   որոշակի հատկանիշներ, որպես օգնություն խնդրի լուծման, երկրային կյանքը դա հատուկ ֆորմա  է(դպրոց ասեմ ինչ ասեմ,հոգու կատարելագործման համար ),  որը անհրաժեշտ է հոգուն : Եթե նույն հոգին նորից ծնվում է, նշանակում է, որ խնդիրը դեռ լուծված չէ   Ու հոգին այնքան ժամանակ կվերածնվի մինչև իր միսիան այսպես ասենք, չիրագործի : 

Ու ընդհանրապես ես կարմային էլ եմ հավատում  : Կարմային մեջ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները շատ հեշտությամբ տրվում են :  :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (02.07.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի է մահից վախենալ: Մահը մի ակնթարթ է տևում ու երևի ցավոտ էլ չէ: Կարելի է վախենալ կյանքը կորցնելուց ու կյանքից հետո սպասվող անորոշությունից:


էլ մի :Jpit:  ո՞նց ցավոտ չի :Jpit:  որոշ դեպքերում ֆիզիկական լուրջ վնասվածքնա հասցնում մահվան  :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ մահը վեջը չէ:
> Եթե դու քո կյանքում ճանաչել ես Աստծուն և հնազանդվել ես միչև մահտ ապա քեզ մահից հետո սպասվում է *Հավերժական Երկինքը*: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ոչ...


 իսկ եթե ոչ ի՞նչ :Smile:  հավերժական կրա՞կ

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդը մահանում է, նրա հոգին ինչ-որ ժամանակով գնում է ուրիշ աշխարհ, սակայն ժամանակ անց, այն վերադառնում է նոր ծնված մարդու մարմին: Ես հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և նաև հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է ունենալ մի քանի կյանք:
> 
> Մոտ 1 տարի առաջ մի հաղորդում էի նայում մահվան մասին: Ուրեմն, մի ընտանիքում ծնվում է տղա: մոր 3 տարեկան հասակում նա, առանց մտածելու, սկսում է ասել, որ իր հայրենիքը Հնդկաստանն է, որ նա ունի կին և 2 զավակ: Նա անգամ հիշում էր իր (կամ իր կնոջ) անունը: Ծնողները այդ ամենին բանի տեղ չեն դնում, սակայն, երբ տեսնում են, որ երեխան անընդհատ կրկնում է, որոշում են գնալ Հնդկաստան և գտնել այդ անունով մարդուն: Երբ նրանք գնում են Հնդկաստան, նրանք գտնում են այդ մարդու գերեզմանը, հետո գտնում են նրա կնոջը և 2 զավակներին (նրանք արդեն բավականին մեծացած են լինում), փոքրիկը ճանաչում է իր կնոջը և երեխաներին: Հետո պարզվում է, որ այդ կնոձ ամուսնուն շատ տարիներ առաջ սպանել են` գլխին կրակելով, իսկ այդ փոքրիկի գլխի հենց նույն հատվածում ծնողները գտնում են սպի:
> 
> Կարծում եմ այս պատմությունը իսկապես մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Ես ապշել էի.....Ու ես հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ ես էլ մինչև 5 տարեկան ինչ-որ նման բաներ էի ասում (ասում էի, իբր ես անգլիցի եմ, իբր իմ մայրիկը հիմա Անգլիայում ինձ է սպասում ու որ տանը ինձ նեղացնում էին կամ նկատողություն անում, ասում էի, որ կհավաքվեմ ու կգնամ Անգլիա իսկական մայրիկիս մոտ):


 ավելի շուտ կ հավատամ որ ես Ինդիգո եմ, քան թե այս հեքիաթին. :Smile:

----------

armena (02.07.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինտերնետում չեմ ուզում փնտրել, որովհետև նման հարցերում շատ հեշտ է խճճվել համացանցի ինֆորմացիոն և դիսինֆորմացիոն հորձանուտներում:


 իսկ դու փորձիր չխչչվել (չչվել :LOL: ) :Smile:  առանց ինտերնետի ինֆոների հիմա մենք գեղացուց չէինք տարբերվի.

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ դու փորձիր չխչչվել (չչվել) առանց ինտերնետի ինֆոների հիմա մենք գեղացուց չէինք տարբերվի.


Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ես շեշտել եմ *նման հարցերում,* այսինքն՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ չկա հստակություն և միանշանակ բացատրություն:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարող հոգին վերածնվի ուրիշ կյանքով, դե բացատրեք:
> 
> արմենա ջան, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ մարդկանց տարբերությունները  կամ նմանությունները  մենակ հոգևոր մակարդակով ա որոշվում,  մարդիկ կան շատ նման են  , կոպիտ ասած հոգեպես իրար զգում են, դա ո՞նց ես բացատրում 
> Հոգին անմահ է Երկիր  գալիս է ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, որպեսզի ապրի մարդկային մարմնում  ու ամեն անգամ տարբեր մարդ է այն իրենից ներկայացնում, չնայած նույն հոգին է   Հոգին հիշում է բոլոր  ապրած երկրային կյանքերը, բայց մարդու գիտակցությանը ու մտքին այդ հիշողությունները հասանելի չեն, դրանք պետք էլ չեն, որովհետև մարդը երկրի վրա պետք է ապրի ոչ թե անցյալով,  այլ ներկայով ; Ու ընդհանրապես ես այսպես եմ մտածում, որ  հոգին վերածնվելով բերում է  ինչ որ չլուծված խնդիրներ,  որը իր վրա դրված էր հենց սկզբից, նաև իր հետ  բերում է   որոշակի հատկանիշներ, որպես օգնություն խնդրի լուծման, երկրային կյանքը դա հատուկ ֆորմա  է(դպրոց ասեմ ինչ ասեմ,հոգու կատարելագործման համար ),  որը անհրաժեշտ է հոգուն : Եթե նույն հոգին նորից ծնվում է, նշանակում է, որ խնդիրը դեռ լուծված չէ   Ու հոգին այնքան ժամանակ կվերածնվի մինչև իր միսիան այսպես ասենք, չիրագործի : 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես ես կարմային էլ եմ հավատում  : Կարմային մեջ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները շատ հեշտությամբ տրվում են :


 այո Յոժիկ. Առանց ինձ, առանց քեզ ու մյուսի մի բան մեր մոլորակում անպայման պակաս կլիներ... :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե ուշադիր լինես, ես շեշտել եմ *նման հարցերում,* այսինքն՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ չկա հստակություն և միանշանակ բացատրություն:


 էխ...

----------


## Սելավի

Լեո  ջան  գիտես  մարդը  երբ  հարցա  տալիս,  նա  արդեն  իր  գլխում  պատկերացնումա  այդ  հարցի  պատասխանը  իր  տրամաբանության  շրջանակներում,  ուստի  ուզումա  պատասխանը  լսել  իր  տրամաբանության  մեջ:
Ես  չեմ  կարող  քո  տրամաբանության  շրջանակներում  գրել  այդ  ինֆորմացիան:
Դրա  համար  եմ  ասում  դու  ինքնուրույն  գտիր:
Երբ  որ  դու  կգտնես   ինֆորմացիա  այդ  երեխաների  ասածների  մասին  որը  կարդալուց  կձանձրանաս,  կնշանակի  որ  դա  հետաքրքիր  չէ  քեզ,  դա  էլ  կլինի  էտալոնդ,  որպեսզի  հետ  դառնաս  ու  սկզբից  կարդաս  կամ  հետաքրքրվելով  իմանաս  թե  ովքեր  են  այդ  երեխաները,  ինչու՞  հենց  էս  ժամանակաընթացքում  են  գալիս  մեր  մոլորակ,  ի՞նչ  են  ուզում անել,  կամ  ի՞նչ  են  ուզում  մարդկությանը  սովորացնել:
երբ  հստակ  կձևավորվի  պատկերացումներդ  այդ  երեխաների  մասին,  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ  կսկսի  քեզ  հետաքրքրել  իրենց  տված  ինֆորմացիան:
Իսկ  հիմա  որ  ես  գրեմ  9 տարեկան  Սաշան  ասումա  երկիր  մոլորակը  կրկին  ձևափոխվումա  ինչպես  12434  տարի  առաջ  բաժանվեց  մայրցամաքների՝   դու  կասես  հիմարությունա  դուրս  տալիս,  գիտնականները  դեռ  այդպիսի  բաներ  չեն  ասել, կամ  էլ  կասես  գիտականորեն  այդպիսի  բան  հնարավոր  չէ:
Նույն  հաջողությամբ  եթե  ասեմ  11  տարեկան  Ջեմսը  ասումա  Նեբուր  մոլորակը  որը  գտնվումա  մեր  արեգակնային  համակարգում,  սակայն  մենք  իրան  չենք  տեսնում  արդեն  լքելա  իր  տարածությունը  և  ուղղությունա  վերցրել  դեպի  երկիր  մոլորակ,  որպեսզի  մեծ  փոփոխությունների   էներգիան   բերի  մեր  մոլորակաին  հաջորդ  հազարամյակի  համար,  դարձիալ  կասես  անհեթեթությունա:

 Սա  հատվածա  Կռայոնի  չենելինգից  կարդա  ու  կհասկանաս  թե  ինչու  են  այդ  մոլորակը  մարդկության  համար   անտեսանելի  դարձրել:

Для тех, кто остаётся в мире Великого Перехода, всё остаётся на своих местах. Нибиру движется к Земле с огромной скоростью. Расчёты учёных показывают, что она достигнет планеты намного раньше 2012 года. Естественно, вам никто не станет сообщать подобные сведения. Но Нибиру будет скрыта нами в течении некоторого времени, будет создана голограмма, которая введёт в заблуждение ваших астрономов. Это мы делаем для того, чтобы ваши учёные не начали воздействовать на Нибиру, прибегая к искусственным методам. Они попробуют "отпугнуть" её радиоволнами и мощным ультразвуковым излучением, энергетическим взрывом, который они создадут искусственно в пространстве за пределами атмосферы Земли для того, чтобы создать гигантскую волну, способную сбить Нибиру с её действительной траектории. Если это не сработает, ваши учёные прибегнут к ещё более грубым методам. Этого делать нельзя. Это очень опасно для планеты. 


Нибиру - своего рода зеркальный излучатель, который увеличивает всю информацию и излучение, которые попадают в его поле. Подобные действия со стороны ваших учёных и военных повлекут за собой грандиозные катаклизмы на Земле и это, действительно, будет похоже на то, что вы называете "концом света". Подобные планы уже хорошо разработаны в их лабораториях, они готовы к тому, чтобы нанести удар. Этого делать ни в коем случае нельзя, иначе Ваш мир уничтожит себя сам. Примите Нибиру спокойно. Она несёт вам эволюцию и прорыв в беспредельность.

Եթե  կրկին  հետաքրքիր  չի  այս  ինֆորմացիան   Լեո  ջան,  ուրեմ  մենք  տարբեր  հարթություններում  ենք  մտածում:

----------

VisTolog (03.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ու հոգին այնքան ժամանակ կվերածնվի մինչև իր միսիան այսպես ասենք, չիրագործի :


հա,իսկ ե՞րբ է հոգու միսսիան վերջանում:  :Cool:  Այդպիսի բան չկա:  :Ok:  Քո  կարծիքով  դու  "նախորդ կյա՞նք" ես ունեցել ու դեր "հաջորդ կյանք" էլ կունենա՞ս: Չէ,սրանք սուտ բաներ են:  :Think:

----------


## armena

*Սելավի* ,շատերն են շատ բան ասում,բայց պետք չի ամեն մի հիմարության ու սարքած հեքիաթի հավատալ:

*VisTolog* ,բայց լավ ասեցիր:  :LOL: ճիշտ ես,ինդիգո լինելը(նույնիսկ պատկերացնելը որ ինդիգո ես) ավելի հեշտ է քան ինչ-որ սուտ հոգիների գնալ գալուն:  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> *Սելավի* ,շատերն են շատ բան ասում,բայց պետք չի ամեն մի հիմարության ու սարքած հեքիաթի հավատալ:


 Հարգելի  armena  հույսով  եմ  քեզ  նեղացրած  չեմ  լինի  որ  չնդունեմ  խորհուրդդ:
Թույլ  տուր  ես  ինքնուրույն  որոշեմ  որ  հիմարություններին  և  որ    հեքիաթներին  հավատամ:  Իսկ  քեզ՝  ես  չեմ  էլ  ասում   որ  դու    հավատաս  կամ  չհավատաս  դու  ունես  քո  անձնական  կողմնացույցը,  ուղղորդվիր  քո  կողմնացույցով:  
Ամեն  մեկը  ինքն  է  անձնական  զգում  իր  գլուխը  քոր  է  գալիս  թե  ոչ,  ինչպես  դու  կարող  էս  ասել,  Սելավի  գլուխդ  քորի  երբ  դա  իմ  գլուխն  է  և  ես  միայն  կարող  եմ  զգալ  դրա  քոր  գալը:
Հիմա  այն  ինչը  ես  զգում  եմ  դա  իմ  սեփական  զգացողություններն  են  դու  չես  կարող  ասել  սխալ  էս  զգում  կամ....:
Նույնն  էլ  ես  չեմ  կարող  քեզ  ասել  զգա  այն  ինչը  ես  եմ  զգում:
Մենք  տարբեր  ենք  և  օժտված  ենք  տարբեր  հնարավորություններով  և  զգացողություններով,  այնպես  որ  միանաշանակ  ասել  հիմարություն,  մի  երևույթի   որը  դեռ  իր  ծիլերը  չի  տվել  տվիալ  մարդու  ինտելեկտուալ  տրամաբանական   ուղեծրում,  մեղմ  ասած  շտապողականություն  է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.07.2009)

----------


## armena

*Սելավի* ,հա,ես չեմ ասում,որ դու սխալ ես:Ամեն մեկն էլ իր կարծիքն ունի:Ու երբ ասացի,որ դա հիմարություն է,ես հայտնեցի իմ կարծիքը,հիմա թե դա հիմարություն չէ  քեզ համար կամ Կիրակոսի համար դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:

----------

Սելավի (03.07.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

> իսկ եթե ոչ ի՞նչ հավերժական կրա՞կ


Ավելի սարսափելի տառապանքներ

----------


## Elmo

> իսկ եթե ոչ ի՞նչ հավերժական կրա՞կ


Հայաստանից դժողք գնացողները պրոբլեմ չունեն: Հալա ավելի հեշտ կլինի, հոգիները հաց չեն ուտում ու շոր չեն առնում, լույսի, գազի ջրի փող չեն մուծում: Մաքուր տառապանքն ա արանքում մնում, էդ էլ հեչ: Կոփված են:

----------

յոգի (04.07.2009)

----------


## armena

մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի:
Մի գիտնակ ասում էր "Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ մահը համարում վերջ,եթե մարդը հենց մարդու հոգին է,իսկ եթե հոգին անմահ է,նշանակում է մարդն էլ է անմահ:"

Իսկականից,շատ դիպուկ էր ասված  :Think:   բայց իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ վերջ են համարում,որովհետև մարու երկրային կյանքը վերջանում է:

----------

յոգի (04.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Հարգելի *armena* ժամանակին լրջորեն զբաղվում էի կրոնի հոգեբանության և դավանաբանության ուսումնասիրությամբ: Գրեթե 19 տարի է, ինչ ծանոթ եմ քրիստոնեությանը: Տպավորություն թողնելու համար չեմ ասում, ուղղակի փաստելու... Թող ինձ ներվի պարզ ու պրիմիտիվ խոսքերիս համար, բայց զարմանալի կլիներ, եթե այդ տարիների ընթացքում "հոգու անմահությունը" փաստող գոնե մեկ անգամ, գոնե մեկ դեպք կամ փաստացի պատմություն չհայտնվեր իմ տեսադաշտում, այսպես ասած "хоть одна зацепка"...զարմանալի ու առնավազն տարօրինակ կլիներ, համաձայնվեք: Բայց ԱՅԴՔԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ այսպես ասած` եթերը դատարկ էր: 

Այստեղ հետաքրքիր մտքեր, քննարկումներ կարդացի, հարցը "խելոքություն խաղալը" չէ, այլ իրերի դրությանը սթափ նայելը: Ինչ ՀՈԳՈՒ մասին է խոսքը, հարգելիներս? Եթե մի կողմ դնենք կրոնի հոգեբանական ազդեցությունը, հարյուրամյակներով մեթոդաբար ու մանրակրկիտ մշակված "աստվածըմբռնման" PR-ը, ինչ ենք ունենում արդյունքում? Վիրավորական է, բայց ՈՉԻՆՉ... և գիտեք, հարգելի *armena* , հակասելով Ձեր` "գիտակի" /թե գիտնականի?/ արված մեջբերումը, ինքս էլ կուզենայի մեջբերել մեկ այլ գիտնականի դառնությամբ ասված խոսքերը այդ առումով. "Եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ մահը իսկապես ՎԵՐՋՆ է, այնքան շատ բան կարող էին անել ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՈՒՄ": Սա է իմ տեսած իրականությունը... 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ մահը իսկապես ՎԵՐՋՆ է, այնքան շատ բան կարող էին անել ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՈՒՄ": Սա է իմ տեսած իրականությունը... 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Եթե մարդիկ իմանային որ մահը իսկական վերջն է, կյանքը լրիվ կիմաստզրկվեր, ինչպես վկայում են հոգեբանները  դեպրեսսիաների, նեվրոզների գլխավոր պատճառը հենց  այն է, որ  մարդիկ կորցնում են ապրելու իմաստը:

Մարդը ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ՝ սկսած մանկությունից մինչեվ խոր  ծերություն կառուցում  է, կերտում է ինքն իրեն, սա է կյանքի պրոցեսը, որը չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ վերջ:

----------

յոգի (04.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Չամիչ* Ձեր և Ձեր կողմից նշված հոգեբանների կարծիքով պատկերավոր ասած` փոքրիկին կոնֆետ խոստանալն ու չտալը  խնդրի ավելի ռացիոնալ լուծում է, քան ոչինչ չխոստանալն ու հետևաբար` գոյություն չունեցող կոնֆետների սինդրոմով չտառապելը, այո?  :Xeloq:   :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ձեր և Ձեր կողմից նշված հոգեբանների կարծիքով պատկերավոր ասած` փոքրիկին կոնֆետ խոստանալն ու չտալը խնդրի ավելի ռացիոնալ լուծում է, քան ոչինչ չխոստանալն ու հետևաբար` գոյություն չունեցող կոնֆետների սինդրոմով չտառապելը, այո?


Ի դեպ, հոգեբանները ոչ մի կոնֆետ խոսք չեն տալիս, կոնֆետներ  խոսք են տալիս  կրոնի ներկայացուցիչները:

Հոգեբանները  ընդամենը  ներկայացնում են հետազոտությունների  արդյունքում արած եզրահանգումները: Իսկ եզրահանգումները ինչպես արդեն նշեցի  փաստում են, որ ինքնասպանությունների, դեպրեսսիաների   պատճառը  կյանքի իմաստազրկումն է:

Եթե մահը կյանքի վերջն է,  ապա ես,  դուք,  բոլորս  դատարկ  տեղ ենք, ոչինչ ենք, սա   չի կարող  տեղավորվել  մարդու  գիտակցության մեջ, քանի որ խիստ հակասում է  ներկայիս իրողությանը: Ես չեմ կարող միաժամանակ լինել  եվ  ոչ-ինչ եվ ինչ, այսինքն բան, գոյ էություն:

----------

յոգի (04.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Չամիչ* Ահա... միասին հասանք ելակետին` "...չի կարող տեղավորվել մարդու գիտակցության մեջ", գուցե Դուք հիշեցնեք, ով է ասել. "Եթե Աստված չստեղծեր մարդուն, Մարդը կստեղծեր աստծուն", ու հենց դրա մեջ փնտրեք պատասխանը? 

Իսկ թե ինչ կնշանակեր Ձեր մշուշոտ հայտարարությունը, որ " քանի որ խիստ հակասում է ներկայիս իրողությանը" այդպես էլ չըմբռնեցի: Ասելիքս որպես հեգնանք չընդունեք, բայց միթե արդեն պատենտավորվել է "հոգևոր տուրիզմ" տերմինը?  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> գուցե Դուք հիշեցնեք, ով է ասել. "Եթե Աստված չստեղծեր մարդուն, Մարդը կստեղծեր աստծուն", ու հենց դրա մեջ փնտրեք պատասխանը?


Հարգելիս, իսկ ո՞վ  ասաց որ  եթե ես  մահը կյանքի վերջը չեմ համարում ապա  ստեղծում եմ Աստծուն:Եթե  մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը ապացուցվում է, ապա աֆտոմանտ ապացուցվում է նաեվ Աստծո՞  գոյությունը: Եթե  կյանքից հետո կյանքի գոյության ապացույցները  ձեզ համար  կդառնան  Աստծո գոյության  վկայություն, ապա  այս կյանքի գոյությունը  ինչո՞վ է պակաս:




> Իսկ թե ինչ կնշանակեր Ձեր մշուշոտ հայտարարությունը, որ " քանի որ խիստ հակասում է ներկայիս իրողությանը" այդպես էլ չըմբռնեցի: Ասելիքս որպես հեգնանք չընդունեք, բայց միթե արդեն պատենտավորվել է "հոգևոր տուրիզմ" տերմինը?


Իսկ դուք չգիտեիք՞՞՞ մենք  բոլորս էլ գտնվում ենք  հոգեվոր  տուրիզմի  մեջ, իմ տուրիստական ուղեվորության  մարշրուտն է ՝  երկիր  մոլորակ, Հայաստանի հանրապետություն, քաղաք Երեվան, Դար Ակումբ :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.07.2009), armena (04.07.2009), Սելավի (04.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մահի սարսափից ազատվելու համար հետմահու «կյանքի» մասին սփոփանքից բացի ուրիշ ի՞նչ մխիթարանք կարող էինք մենք մեզ համար գտնել: Կարծում եմ ոչ մի այլընտրանք չկա: Հետևաբար մնում է հավատալ դրան: Հո՞ սարսափից չենք խելագարվի:

Հ.Գ. Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, բայց իմ մեջի Աստծում:

----------

armena (04.07.2009), Սելավի (04.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> "Եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ մահը իսկապես ՎԵՐՋՆ է, այնքան շատ բան կարող էին անել


իսկ ինչու՞ անեն.եթե ամեն ինչ* չեղյալ* է հայտարարվելու։

----------

armena (04.07.2009), յոգի (04.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> ինքս էլ կուզենայի մեջբերել մեկ այլ գիտնականի դառնությամբ ասված խոսքերը այդ առումով. "Եթե մարդիկ իմանային, որ մահը իսկապես ՎԵՐՋՆ է, այնքան շատ բան կարող էին անել ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՈՒՄ": Սա է իմ տեսած իրականությունը... 
> Շնորհակալություն:


*Interdenominational,*համաձայն եմ այդ մտքի հետ:

----------


## armena

*Լեո* ,այո,մարդը վախենում է մահից ու ամեն մեկն էլ յուրովի է հավատում Աստծուն:Իհարկե հավատն էլ մի այլ փրկություն է դաժան ու սարսափելի մտքերից:

*Կտրուկ* ,դա էլ է ճիշտ:  :Think:  
բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք որ էս աշխարհում ոչ մի բան հավերժ չի...
Սակայն մարդն ուզում է(այն էլ ինչպես է ուզում),որ իր ջանքերով ստեղծվածն ու կառուցվածը մի  օր ջուրն է ընկնելու:Մարդը փնտրում է հաստատական մի կայունություն,որ հնարավոր չէ պահպանել:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ* ,դա էլ է ճիշտ:  
> բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք որ էս աշխարհում ոչ մի բան հավերժ չի...
> Սակայն մարդն ուզում է(այն էլ ինչպես է ուզում),որ իր ջանքերով ստեղծվածն ու կառուցվածը մի  օր ջուրն է ընկնելու:Մարդը փնտրում է հաստատական մի կայունություն,որ հնարավոր չէ պահպանել:


Փորձիր կետադրել գրածդ։Գուցե հասկանամ ինչ ես ասում։ :Think:

----------


## armena

*Կտրուկ*,ուզում եմ ասել,որ մարդիկ հեչ չեն սիրում այդ "*չեղյալը*":Մարդիկ վախենում են էդ չեղյալից:Եթե շատ ջանք են թափում որևէ բանի վրա,ապա հետո ուզում են կայունություն(որ իրենց կառուցածը մնա)բայց միևնույն ժամանակ գիտակցում են,որ էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ հավերժ չէ:

Քո ասած *"չեղյալը"* ես ընկալում եմ որպես կյանքի ընդհատում,ու որ արած ու չարած բաներդ կորչում են:Գիտես,մի իմաստով կորչում են,իսկ մյուս իմաստով էլ ոչ;Քանի որ եթե դու կյանքիդ ընթացքում ինչ-որ բաներ ես արել(որոնք քեզ համար նպատակ են եղել) ու հետո կյանքդ վերջացել է,ապա սա *"չեղյալ"*  հայտատարված բան համարել պետք չէ,քանի որ եթե դու էլ չկաս,նշանակում է,որ քո նպատակներն է ու քեզ հետ(խիստ անձնականի մասին է խոսքը) կապված ոչինչ չկա: բայց եթե կյանքդ զուր վատնել ես ու ժամանակը հենց այնպես թռել է,ուրեմն դա արդեն ոչ թե չեղյալ ,այլ եռակի չեղյալ է:

Իսկ այդ *"չեղյալը",*որը դարձավ իմ գրառման հիմնական առարկա,շատ հարաբերական է:
Կա կյանք,կա ինչ-որ հաստատուն երևույթ,որը մեզ որոշ ժամանակով տրված է,ու էդ ժամանակի ընթացքում է մենք հասցնում ենք իրագորցել որոշ բաներ:Գիտես,եթե հիմա նստես ու մտածես թե մի 50 տարի հետո ինչ է լինելու,ձերքերդ էլ ծլես ու ասես _"Մեկ է արածներս ջուրն են ընկնելու"_ 

Էդպես ու՞ր կհասնենք

----------


## Լեո

> *Լեո* ,այո,մարդը վախենում է մահից ու ամեն մեկն էլ յուրովի է հավատում Աստծուն:Իհարկե *հավատն էլ* մի այլ *փրկություն է* դաժան ու սարսափելի մտքերից:


Այո, հավատքը փրկություն է...
Հետմահու չգիտեմ, բայց կյանքի օրոք իրոք փրկություն է...

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մահ: Այս բառը շատերի մոտ վախ է առաջացնում,ոմանք անտարբեր անցնում են սրա կողքով(միգուցե վախենում են քննարկել),ոմանք էլ շարունակում են ապրել ու լավ իմանալ,որ մի որ գալու է վերջը;
> Հիմա լարեք ձեր երևակայությունն ու մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանությունը,կամ էլ հայտնեք ձեր կարծիքի մահի մասին և այն ամենը ինչ տեղի է ունենում այս երևույթուց հետո:
> Շատերը(հիմանակում քրիստոնյաները) հավատում են,որ մարդը մահից հետո միայն կորցնում է իր մարմինը,բայց հոգին հավերժ ապրում է ու գնում է երկինք(Աստծու մոն):
> Եկեք մահը նայենք փիլիսփայական կողմից: Ի՞նչ է իրականում մահը: Այն վե՞րջ է:


Ես կարծում եմ վերջն է: Չեմ հավատում ինչ որ հոգու գոյությանը, մահվանից հետո ոչինչ էլ չկա: Մահվանից չեմ վախենում, ուղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ ինձ հաճելի ամեն ինչ մի օր էլ չեմ զգալու :Sad:

----------


## armena

> Այո, հավատքը փրկություն է...
> Հետմահու չգիտեմ, բայց կյանքի օրոք իրոք փրկություն է...


փրկություն է,ու այն էլ շատ լայն ու մեծ իմաստով:Մենք հավատում ենք ու կապ չունի թե այդ հավատը (կեղծ է թե իրական,ընտրված է բանականությամբ,թե մեր սիրտն է թելադրում հավատալ):Մենք հավատում ենք(ինչ-որ բանի,կարևոր չէ թե ինչին,կարևորը,որ կա մի բան,որ հավատում ենք,ու որ դա հավատ է ներշնչում)որ մեր արածները ու մենք(որպես մար ի որպես անձ) ինչ-որ մնայուն բան կունենանք:
*Լեո,*երևի պատճառն այն է,որ վախենում ենք լինել ոչինչ:Դա նման է ինքնապաշտպանման պես մի բանի,որ մենք ձգտում ենք մեր գոյությունը պահպանել ու գտնել մի բան(թեկուզ հավատը,կարող է ուրիշ բան էլ լինել),որ մեզ մեր գոյության համար որևէ երաշխիք կտա:

----------

Լեո (06.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ* : 
  Այն պարզ պատճառով, որ հավատացյալներին "դարձի գալու" հենց ամենասկզբից տրամադրում են "կայարանային" տրամադրության` երկիրը ժամանակավոր օթևան է, մարմինը` ժամանակավոր /և նույնիսկ մեղսավոր/ կաղապար ...և այլն: Այդ կենսախինդ, առողջ ու նպատակասլաց մարդիկ կարող են իրենց պոտենցիալը օգտագործել ավելի իրական ու մարդասիրական նպատակներով, քան անվերջ քարոզելու, "ավետելու" մարմանջով տարված` այսուայնկողմ ընկնել, և որ ամենասահմռկեցուցիչն է` ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ իրենց անօգուտ գործի արդարացիությանը:
  Հարգելիս, ինչու եք կարծում, որ "երկրային ձեռնարկումները" պիտի չեղյալ հայտարարվեն? Դուք ինքներդ կարող եք թվել հենց միայն հայազգի աշխարհահռչակ պատկառելի այրերին, որոնք հարդերձյալ կյանքին չհավատալով, քրիստոնյա չլինելով հանդերձ, մարդկությանը անփոխարինելի հայտագործություններ ու գործեր են պարգևել...

*Չամիչ* 
Դուք իմ ասածներից դիվանագիտորեն սիլլոգիզմ թխեցիք  :Wink:   Այո, հաստատում եմ` "...Եթե մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը ապացուցվում է, ապա ավտոմատ ապացուցվում է նաեվ Աստծո՞ գոյությունը:" Իսկ կարող է ինչ-որ մեկը հակառակը պնդել, ապացուցել?  :Smile:  Բոլորիս հայտնի է ծեծված, շաբլոնային դարձած արտահայտությունը, որ. "այն ինչ ունի սկիզբ, ունի նաև ավարտ", և սա հիանալի է...մենք հո ծուռ հայելիների աշխարհում չենք?  :Wink: 

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հարգելիս, ինչու եք կարծում, որ "երկրային ձեռնարկումները" պիտի չեղյալ հայտարարվեն?


Նախ ե՛ս չեմ կարծում. այլ ներկայացնում եմ մատերիալիստների տրամաբանական  վախճանը։իսկ այդ տրամաբանությունը տանում է նրան որ ՙերկրային ձեռնարկումները՚ պիտի չեղյալ հայտարարվեն՝ քանի որ մի օր երկիրը՝ ինքը պիտի չքանա ու ստացվի. որ ես ու դու. կամ մյուսները  իզուր են ապրել ու արարել։ Իզուր ենք հիմա  ֆորումում գրում՝ամեն ինչ աննպատակ, անօգուտ ու պատահական է։ 
Այստեղ իհարկե բացակայում է *ճշմարտություն* ասվածը.բայց՝ :Ok:  սա է  մատերիալիստի վերջնական սահմանագիծը. (եթե իհարկե համարձակվում է նայել այդ սահմանագծին)։ :Shok:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ* 
Ինքնին հասկանալի է: 
Բայց եթե նկատում եք, մեր բանավեճ հիշեցնող զրույցը սահուն կերպով գլորվում է "թեմայից շեղում" փոսը  :Smile:  Եվս մեկ գործոն, որը խառնում է բոլոր խաղաթղթերը` մենք հակվում ենք փիլիսոփայական տեսակետի:  :Xeloq: 
Բայց մեր ասելիքը ֆորումում` "աննպատակ, անօգուտ ու պատահական" չի, մենք *մեր* կարծիքներն ու տեսակետներն ենք առաջադրում, արտահայտվում ենք...ի տարբերություն քրիստոնյա մոլեռանդ հավատացյալների ու վերացական, չպատճառաբանված հավատքի ջատագովների: Համարձակվում եմ բարձրաձայնել, որ ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ԲԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԵՆՔ, քան ՆՐԱՆՔ - ԻՐԵՆՑ ՉՀԱՎԱՏՔՈՎ հանդերձյալ կյանքի վերաբերյալ:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ* 
>  ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ԲԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԵՆՔ, քան ՆՐԱՆՔ - ԻՐԵՆՑ ՉՀԱՎԱՏՔՈՎ հանդերձյալ կյանքի վերաբերյալ:


Արդլոք չափե՞լ ես որևէ մեկի երջանկությունը։ :Think: 
Այ հիմա հաստատ շեղվեցիր թեմայից.և բոլորովին իզուր։ 
_Չափից շատ երջանկությունը լավ նշան չէ։_

----------


## Interdenominational

*Կտրուկ* :
Չափելու, կշռելու հարկ չկա: Ինքներդ դատեք` եթե "փառաց հույսից" զրկվեն անմահության հավատացյալները, դա միանշանակ դժբախտություն կլինի նրանց համար: 
Աստվածաշնչյան Պողոսին էլ է այցելել այդ մտավախությունը. "Եթե հարությունը մտացածին երևույթ է, ապա մեր հավատքը իր բոլոր "կոմպոնենտներով" գրողի ծոցն է կորչում" - մտավորապես նման միտք է արտահայտել շրջահայաց առաքյալը:

Իսկ չ-հավատացյալները կորցնելու այդչափ "արժեքավոր" բան չունեն - կա իրականություն այսօր, վաղը` վերջ ամեն ինչին, համաձայնվեք, որ դա գիտակցելու համար առողջ գիտակցություն, քան թուլակամություն ու համակերպվածություն է պետք: 


Հ.Գ.  Չեմ շեղվել, ու չենք շեղվել թեմայից, ամեն ինչ կարգին է: :Wink:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ* :
> Աստվածաշնչյան Պողոսին էլ է այցելել այդ մտավախությունը. "Եթե հարությունը մտացածին երևույթ է, ապա մեր հավատքը իր բոլոր "կոմպոնենտներով" գրողի ծոցն է կորչում" - մտավորապես նման միտք է արտահայտել շրջահայաց առաքյալը:


Ճիշտ տարբերակը՝(Առաքյալը խոսքը ուղղում է նրանց. ովքեր եկեղեցու անդամ կամ մկրտված են բայց չեն հավատում հարությանը.այլ միայն այս կյանքում ՙշառից փորձանքից՚ ուզում են որԱստված հեռու պահի)
Ա Կորնթացիս15.12
իսկ եթե քարոզվում է. որ Քրիստոս հարություն է առել.ապա ինչպե՞ս են ձեզանից ոմանք ասում թէ մեռելներից հարություն չկա։(ու սկսում է բացատրել.մեկնաբանել)
եթե մեռելներից հարություն չկա՝ուրեմն Քրիստոսը հարություն չի առել։.
և եթե Քրիստոսը հարություն չի առել.ուրեմն մեր քարոզչությունն ունայն է և ձեր հավատքը զուր։
ՈՒրեմն մենք էլ դառնում ենք Աստծո սուտ վկաները .քանի որ Աստծո մասին վկայություն տվեցինք.թէ Քրիստոսին հարություն տվեց։ 
Որովհետև եթե մեռելները հարություն չեն առնում .ուրեմն Քրիստոսը հարություն չի առել։
ևեթե Քրիստոը հարություն չի առել.ապա զուր է ձեր հավատը.և դուք ձեր մեղքերի մեջ էք։
իսկ նրանք ովքեր Քրիստոսով ննջեցին՝կործանվեցին։
եթե միայն այս կյանքի համար ենք հուսացել Քրիստոսին. ապա բոլոր մարդկանցից ավելի խղճալի ենք։ 
*Բայց հիմա Քրիստոսը Մեռելներից հարություն է առել՝ննջեցյալների անդրանիկը։*

Առանձնակի ուշադրություն դարձրու* եթե* բառի վրա։ :Smile:

----------


## armena

*Կտրուկ*  ու *Interdenominational* ,ձեզ մի հարց:
ի՞նչ եք կարծում,կրոնը կապ ունի այն բոլոր ձևավորված կարծիքների(թե ճիշտ ու թե սխալ )որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևավորվել են մարդկանց մոտ մահի մասին:Եվ եթե այո,ապա,Ինչքանո՞վ է կրոնը նպաստել/խանգարել մահի(ու առհասարակ երկրորդ կյանքի) մասին տպաորությունների վրա(դա կարող է լինել վախ,հավատ):

----------


## armena

*Կտրուկ*,կրոնը որքանո՞վ է ազդել մարդկանց պատկերացումների վրա,որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևավորվել են մահի մասին:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Կտրուկ*,կրոնը որքանո՞վ է ազդել մարդկանց պատկերացումների վրա,որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում ձևավորվել են մահի մասին:


Ինչքանով՝ պատմությունը.պատմագիտության։

----------


## Katka

> Շատերը(հիմանակում քրիստոնյաները) հավատում են,որ մարդը մահից հետո միայն կորցնում է իր մարմինը,բայց հոգին *հավերժ ապրում է ու գնում է երկինք(Աստծու մոն):*
> Եկեք մահը նայենք փիլիսփայական կողմից: Ի՞նչ է իրականում մահը: Այն վե՞րջ է:


Հետաքրքիր է ինչու՞ է գնում երկինք: Աստված այնտե՞ղ է:Իսկ ինչի՞ են այդ ամենը հորինել, ու՞մ համար... Գուցե խուճապ կլիներ: Մարդկային երեւակայությունը մահի դե՞մ  է պայքարում :
 Չէ, վերջ չի: Մի հատ հետ նայիր ու տես հեչ ի՞նչ է փոխվել: Ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել: Մահը ցավոք սրտի վերջ չէ, ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերջ է, ապա ոչ նորի սկիզբ: Էս էլ փիլիսոփայաակն մահը:  :Cool:  

Հ.Գ. Երկնքում այդքան տեղ չկա :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դուք իմ ասածներից դիվանագիտորեն սիլլոգիզմ թխեցիք  Այո, հաստատում եմ` "...Եթե մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը ապացուցվում է, ապա ավտոմատ ապացուցվում է նաեվ Աստծո՞ գոյությունը:" Իսկ կարող է ինչ-որ մեկը հակառակը պնդել, ապացուցել?  Բոլորիս հայտնի է ծեծված, շաբլոնային դարձած արտահայտությունը, որ. "այն ինչ ունի սկիզբ, ունի նաև ավարտ", և սա հիանալի է...մենք հո ծուռ հայելիների աշխարհում չենք?


Ուրախ եմ որ իմ մեջ դիվանագիտական ընդունակություններ  նկատեցիք: :Smile:  Բայց, տվյալ դեպքում ձեր խոսքերի հետ կապված իմ դիտարկումները  ավելի շուտ տրամաբանական էին քան դիվանագիտական: Թեմայի վերնագիրն է  Մահ եվ դրանից հետո.: Պարզ տրամաբանությունը ինձ ստիպում է նկատել որ  կյանքից հետո կյանքի գոյության  ապացույցները ՝ Աստծո գոյության  երաշխիք չեն կարող հանդիսանալ:  Բուդդիստները նույնպես որպես էդպիսին չեն հավատում անձնավորված Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց հենց նրանք են որ հավատում են  վերամարմնավորմանը: Ոչ միայն հավատում են այլ,  իրենց հոգեվոր ուսմունքների  շրջանակում ունեն վերամարմնավորման երեվույթը ապացուցող բավականին հարուստ փորձառություն եվ  սա նրանց մոտ հավատի  ոլորտից վաղուց տեղափոխվել է  կեսկակերպի ու հարուստ գիտելիքների ձեռքբերման ոլորտ:

----------


## armena

> Հ.Գ. Երկնքում այդքան տեղ չկա


ընդհակառակը,իսկ ես կարծում եմ,որ տիեզերքը անսահման է,իսկ երկինքն էլ տիեզերքի մի մասն է կազմում,ու նրանում հաստատ բավականին տեղ կա բոլոր թափանցիկ ու կամակոր հոգիների համար: 
 :Wink:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## armena

> Թեմայի վերնագիրն է  Մահ եվ դրանից հետո.: Պարզ տրամաբանությունը ինձ ստիպում է նկատել որ  կյանքից հետո կյանքի գոյության  ապացույցները ՝ Աստծո գոյության  երաշխիք չեն կարող հանդիսանալ:


բայց չէ որ մարդիկ կարծում եմ,որ վերևում(երկնքում)նրանք հանդիպում են Աստծուն:  :Think:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

*armena*: Իհարկե ներեցեք անտակտ հարցիս համար, սակայն Ձեր յուրօրինակ "լրագրությունը" տեղեկատվության պակասի, թե՞ պարապ հետաքրքրությանը հագուրդ տալու դրսևորում է: Կարծում եմ, ինքներդ եք հասկանում, որ ԱՅՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՒՄ և ոչ ոք ներկաներիցս չի կարող որպես «փորձագետ» ներկայանալ: 
Իսկ անդրշիրիմյան կյանքի մասին, ըստ իս, չեն կարող լինել «ձևավորված կարծիքներ» - պայմանվորված փաստերի ակնհայտ բացակայությամբ: Այս ամենը վարկածներ են ...

*Կտրուկ*: Շնորհակալ եմ, տեղյակ եմ, ուղղակի ես երկու խոսքով փորձեցի մեջբերել: Ի դեպ՝ եթե ուշադրություն եք դարձրել. Կորնթոսի արդեն կազմավորվող եկեղեցին ամենաօրինակելին ու կազմակերպվածն  էր, գուցե մեծն առաքյալի անձնական «հովանավորչության», հոգատարության շնորհիվ: /Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, իհարկե/  :Smile: …

*Չամիչ*: Ես ձենռպահ կմնայի նմանօրինակ «հոգեթերապիան» /եթե դեմ չեք, որ այդպես որակեմ/ համարձակորեն անվանել հարուստ գիտելիքների ձեռքբերման ոլորտ  :Wink:  Մարդը չէ որ դեռևս չբացահայտված ռեսուսների մեծ շտեմարան է, այսպես ասած՝ «մեկը բազմապատկած միլիոնով»:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ձենռպահ կմնայի նմանօրինակ «հոգեթերապիան» /եթե դեմ չեք, որ այդպես որակեմ/ համարձակորեն անվանել հարուստ գիտելիքների ձեռքբերման ոլորտ  Մարդը չէ որ դեռևս չբացահայտված ռեսուսների մեծ շտեմարան է, այսպես ասած՝ «մեկը բազմապատկած միլիոնով»:


Ինչն եք համարում  հոգեթերապիա՞՞՞ թույլ տվեք նկատել,, բայց ինչպես  հոգեբանության, այնպես էլ յոգայի ոլորտի ձեր գիտելիքները  բավարար չեն: հակառակ դեպքում կտարբերեիք  յոգայի հատուկ տեխնիկաների օգնությամբ, հոգու ՝  գոյության  նուրբ  շերտեր կատարվելիք   տեղափոխումները, հասարակ հոգեթերապիայից:

Մարդիկ ունեն  գիտելիքների հսկայական բազա, որոնք  ցավոք շատերի  համար  դեռեվս շարունակում են մնալ հեքիաթների  ոլորտից: Իսկ իրենց համար  այդ ամենը  կազմում է  առօրյալ  ապրելակերպի  սովորական մի մաս:

----------

յոգի (27.10.2009), Սելավի (09.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> *armena*: Իհարկե ներեցեք անտակտ հարցիս համար, սակայն Ձեր յուրօրինակ "լրագրությունը" տեղեկատվության պակասի, թե՞ պարապ հետաքրքրությանը հագուրդ տալու դրսևորում է: Կարծում եմ, ինքներդ եք հասկանում, որ ԱՅՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՒՄ և ոչ ոք ներկաներիցս չի կարող որպես «փորձագետ» ներկայանալ: 
> Իսկ անդրշիրիմյան կյանքի մասին, ըստ իս, չեն կարող լինել «ձևավորված կարծիքներ» - պայմանվորված փաստերի ակնհայտ բացակայությամբ: Այս ամենը վարկածներ են ...


սա հետաքրքրություն է,ու ես ուզում եմ իմանալ,թե մարդիկ ինչ կարծիքի են:

Չէ,ոչինչ,անտակտ չէր,նորմալ էր:

----------


## Արթուր-

> Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ մահը վերջ չէ, ես հավատում եմ հոգու վերաբնակեցմանը: Տիեզերքում ոչինչ չի կորում, թեկուզ եթե հիշենք էներգիայի փոխակերպման թեորեմը:
>  Իսկապես սա այն թեման է, որ իմաստ չունի քննարկել, կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրը ինքը պետք է գտնի  կյանքն ու մահը  հասկանալու և իմաստավորելու իր ճանապարհը
>  ՈՒղղակի իմ համար անընդունելի է մահվանը <<վերջ>> ասելու տարբերակը, <<մի նոր բանի սկիզբ>>-ը  կարծում եմ շատ ավելի լուսավոր է և հուսադրող:





Իհարկե ես համաձայն եմ էներգիայի փոխակերպման օրենքի հետ, սակայն չեմ կարցոմ , որ  գտնվելով որևէ գրասենյակում կահույքի կամ տպագրական թղթի տեսքով՝ ծառը զգում է , որ ինքը դեռ գոյություն ունի...    Եվ իհարկե  "մի նոր բանի սկիզբ"  , բայց այդ նորը էլ ես չեմ կամ դու...

----------

Interdenominational (09.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Չամիչ*: Իրոք, "յոգա" ուսմունքի վերաբերյալ գիտելիքնես սուղ են բանավեճ կազմակերպելու մակարդակի համար, բայց թող ինձ ներեն տվյալ ուսմունքի հետևորդները, եթե ասելիքս կոպիտ ու անվայելուչ հնչի՝ Ձեր, վերը նշված հոգեվիճակը ոմանց ծանոթ, և նույնիսկ հոգեհարազատ է: Չէ, մի զարմացեք, մենք, հայերս օրնիբուն "մանտրաներ" չենք սերտում, :Wink:  սակայն յուրաքանչյուր պատանի, ով գեթ մեկ անգամ /կամ՝ արդեն հետևողականորեն/ փորձել ու վայելում է թմրամիջոցների տարատեսակներ, Ձեզ ձևակերպումը հիանալի կընկալի, թե ինչ կնշանակի՝ "գոյության նուրբ շերտեր կատարվելիք տեղափոխումները", ներեցեք, իհարկե, Դուք այլ բան ի նկատի ունեիք, սակայն, հարցրեք "փորձառուներից", նրանք օ՜ զարմանք, ինչպես կըմբռնեին սույն հոգեվիճակը: 

…համեմատության եզրեր տեսնում եք, չէ՞, միայն ազնվորեն :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## armena

*Մոդերատորական։* *Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է։ Այս անգամ առանց տուգանային միավորների։ Մնացե՛ք թեմայի շրջանակներում*։

----------


## E-la Via

Հետաքրքիր թեմա է: Շատերն են վախենու այս մասին մտածել, ուր մնաց թե խոսել այս մասին: Այս թեմայի մասին ամեն մեկը ունի իր յուրահատուկ մոտեցումը:Եվ իհարկե ոչ ոք միանշանակ ճիշտ պատասխան տալ չի կարող: 
Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, մահվան հանդեպ տածած վախը թունավորում է մարդկանց կյանքը, թույլ չի տալիս ապրել: Երբ հաղթահարվի այս վախը, մարդիկ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեն: Բայց դա շատ դժվար է: Այս վախը մեր մեջ են մտցրել քահանայապետերը, որ ավելի հեշտ կառավարեն մարդկանց:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է, թե մահով է վերջանում մեր կյանքը, թե չէ, կարող եմ ասել, որ ես հավատում եմ հոգու անմահությանը և վերամարմնավորմանը: Մահանում է միայն ֆիզիկական մարմինը: Դրան հավատում եմ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ այսպես ավելի հեշտ է ապրել, այլ ուղղակի ես զգում եմ, որ դա այդպես է:Եվ ոչ ոք ինձ հակառակը ապացուցել չի կարող: Կարող ենք հազարավոր փաստարկներ բերել կողմ և դեմ:
 Պետք չէ նաև շատ մտածել այդ մասին, ավելի լավ է կյանքի ամեն մի րոպեն ապրենք ու վայելենք այնպես, կարծես թե դա վերջինն է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.07.2009), Աշխեն (10.07.2009), յոգի (22.03.2010), Սելավի (11.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

*way*: 
Ի՞նչ ասել է "հոգի"  :Smile:  
Ո՞րն է նրա ֆունկցիոնալ դերը:
Մարդու մեջ որտե՞ղ է այն «պատսպարվում»:
Ի՞նչ տեսք, ձև, կազմություն, բաղադրություն ու ծավալ ունի:
Մարմնաթող վիճակում ո՞րն է նրա սնուցման, գոյատևման աղբյուրը:

…Փաստացի պատասխանելով գոնե այս հանպատրաստից հարցերին, Դուք ինքներդ Ձեզ /և մեզ համար/ կունենաք ավելի իրատեսական պատասխան, քան երազկոտ «զգում եմ, որ դա այդպես է»-ն:

Շնորհակալություն  :Wink:

----------

յոգի (27.10.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

> *way*: 
> Ի՞նչ ասել է "հոգի"  
> Ո՞րն է նրա ֆունկցիոնալ դերը:
> Մարդու մեջ որտե՞ղ է այն «պատսպարվում»:
> Ի՞նչ տեսք, ձև, կազմություն, բաղադրություն ու ծավալ ունի:
> Մարմնաթող վիճակում ո՞րն է նրա սնուցման, գոյատևման աղբյուրը:
> 
> …Փաստացի պատասխանելով գոնե այս հանպատրաստից հարցերին, Դուք ինքներդ Ձեզ /և մեզ համար/ կունենաք ավելի իրատեսական պատասխան, քան երազկոտ «զգում եմ, որ դա այդպես է»-ն:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Բարև:
Գիտես, մի քիչ դժվար է պատասխանել, բայց կփորձեմ:
Հոգին գտնվում է մարմնից և ուղեղից այն կողմ, կարող ես զգալ ու մոտենալ հոգուն, երբ մի կողմ դնես եսդ, երբ մարմինդ և ուղեղդ ներդաշնակության մեջ կլինեն: Երևի լսած կլինես այն արտահայտությունը,որն ասում է, որ ամեն մարդ պետք է գընի իրեն: Իսկ իրականում ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Չէ՞ որ, երբ նայում ենք մեզ հայելու մեջ տեսնում ենք մեր մարմինը, մեև ֆիզիկական պատկերը, գիտենք նաև, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում ուղեղը, նրա ֆունկցիաները, որը նաև մեր մտածողության աղբյուրն է: Բայց չէ որ մարմնից և ուղեղից բացի պետք է գոյություն ունենա էլի ինչ որ բան, որի միջոցով մենք միաձուլվում ենք տիեզերքի հետ, որի շնորհիվ մենք կապվում ենք   Աստծո հետ, չէ որ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ կա Նրանից մի մասնիկ: Հենց Հիսուսն է ասել, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը մի աստված է, իսկ ըստ բուդիզմի, յուրաքնչյուրիս մեջ մի բուդդա կա:
Մի՞թե Դուք կարծում եք, որ մեր մարմինը կամ ուղեղը կարող են բուդդա կամ աստված լինել: Գոյություն ունի դրանցից ավելի վեր գտնվող մի բան,  և դա հոգին է:
Ինձ թվում է , որ Դուք այժմ թերահավատորեն կմոտենաք իմ խոսքերին, բայց եթե  կցանկանաք ինքներդ տեսնել Ձեր հոգին խորհուրդ կտայի զբաղվել մեդիտացիայով, կամ գտնել մել այլ ուղի: Փնտրողը գտնում է: Իսկ վերջում կցանկանայի ասել, ինչքան էլ խոսենք հոգու մասին, համանման սիրո, մասին չենք կարող հասկանալ դրան: Չէ որ մենք սերն էլ չենք տեսնում, չգիտենք որտեղից է առաջանում, բայց սիրում ենք: Այդպես էլ հոգին:

----------

յոգի (22.03.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական:* *Թեմայից դուրս վերջին մի քանի գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ մահը վերջ չէ, ես հավատում եմ հոգու վերաբնակեցմանը: Տիեզերքում ոչինչ չի կորում, թեկուզ եթե հիշենք էներգիայի փոխակերպման թեորեմը:


Ես էլ եմ այսպես տրամաբանում: Բայց մի բան էլ:
Ես ուրախ եմ, որ մի օր մեռնելու եմ: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, եթե անվերջ ապրեինք, ինչքան ձանձրալի կլիներ: Նման կլիներ մի խաղի, որտեղ ունես անվերջ կյանք ու ադրենալին չկա:
Ես մի ժամանակ ուզում էի հնարավորինս երկար ապրել, 100-300-700 տարի, որ տեսնեի՝ հետո ինչ եղավ: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ներքուստ համոզված եմ, որ էլի կծնվեմ ու կիմանամ, թե ինչ եղավ, հանգիստ ապրում եմ: Մի օր էլ կպատրաստվեմ մահվանը, կարծում եմ ուրախությամբ, ինչպես ամեն օր պառկում եմ քնելու՝ այն գիտակցումով, որ առավոտյան արթնանալու եմ:

----------

armena (14.07.2009), Աշխեն (14.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ես էլ եմ այսպես տրամաբանում: Բայց մի բան էլ:
> Ես ուրախ եմ, որ մի օր մեռնելու եմ: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, եթե անվերջ ապրեինք, ինչքան ձանձրալի կլիներ: Նման կլիներ մի խաղի, որտեղ ունես անվերջ կյանք ու ադրենալին չկա:
> Ես մի ժամանակ ուզում էի հնարավորինս երկար ապրել, 100-300-700 տարի, որ տեսնեի՝ հետո ինչ եղավ: Բայց քանի որ հիմա ներքուստ համոզված եմ, որ էլի կծնվեմ ու կիմանամ, թե ինչ եղավ, հանգիստ ապրում եմ: Մի օր էլ կպատրաստվեմ մահվանը, կարծում եմ ուրախությամբ, ինչպես ամեն օր պառկում եմ քնելու՝ այն գիտակցումով, որ առավոտյան արթնանալու եմ:


համաձայն եմ,ոչ մի բանն էլ հավերժ չի,ու ոնց որ ամեն բանի,այնպես էլ յուրաքանչյուրիս կյանքն էլ մի օր վերջանալու է:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Այս մտքերին ես ուղղակի չեմ հավատում, ինքս ինձ համար ապացույց ունեմ:
Հիշում եմ, երբ փոքր էի, մի հիշողություն ունեցա, թե միջնադարում ապրելիս ինչ էի անում: Հետո հասկացա, որ դա այս կյանքիս հիշողություն չէր կարող լիներ: Նախ հիշողության մեջ ես ավելի տարիքով էի, երկրորդ՝ դեպքերը մի քանի դար առաջ էին կատարվել:
Ինչպես ուզում եք հասկացեք :Viannen 11:

----------

յոգի (27.10.2009), Սելավի (14.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> համաձայն եմ,ոչ մի բանն էլ հավերժ չի,ու ոնց որ ամեն բանի,այնպես էլ յուրաքանչյուրիս կյանքն էլ մի օր վերջանալու է:


Բայց ես մահը վերջ չեմ համարում: Մի՞թե քունը վերջ ես համարում: Մենք ամեն օր էլ քնում ենք:

----------


## armena

> Բայց ես մահը վերջ չեմ համարում: Մի՞թե քունը վերջ ես համարում: Մենք ամեն օր էլ քնում ենք:


եթե նույնիսկ վերջ չի,ապա այն կարող ենք համարենք մի փուլի վերջ,մի ամբողջական ու կայուն երևույթի ավարտ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ճիշտ այդպես: Ուղղակի դրանից վախենալ պետք չի:

----------

Սելավի (14.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ճիշտ այդպես: Ուղղակի դրանից վախենալ պետք չի:


պետք չի:Բայց կվախենան:Քանի դեռ մարդկությունը կա այդ վախը միշտ էլ մարդ արարածի հետ կլինի:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իսկ խելոքները վախենալու վրա ժամանան չեն վատնի: Պետք է դեռ ապրել, գործերը վերջացնել, որ հանգիստ մեռնես:

----------


## armena

> Իսկ խելոքները վախենալու վրա ժամանան չեն վատնի: Պետք է դեռ ապրել, գործերը վերջացնել, որ հանգիստ մեռնես:


հա,բայց այս աշխարհում բորոն էլ մտածում եմ այդ մասին:Դա անխուսափելի միտք է,ու վաղ թե ուշ մեր գիտակցության մեջ են հայտնվում մահվան մասին մտքեր:Բայց դա շատ նորմալ է;

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ խելոքները վախենալու վրա ժամանան չեն վատնի: Պետք է դեռ ապրել, գործերը վերջացնել, որ հանգիստ մեռնես:


Ֆոտոն ջան աշխարհում ոչ ոք դեռ չի հասցրել գործերը լրիվ վերջացնի ու նոր մեռնի։ :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

> *Ֆոտոն*: Հիշում եմ, երբ փոքր էի, մի հիշողություն ունեցա, թե միջնադարում ապրելիս ինչ էի անում:


Հոգեբանության մեջ վաղուց է հայտնի այդ երևույթը, մեզանից շատերը կարող են մտաբերել գոնե մեկ նմանատիպ դեպք իրենց կյանքից: Դա կոչվում է «կեղծ հիշողություն»: Բայց դա ամենևին էլ ուղղակի վկայությունը չէ նախորդ կյանքի: Մահից առնավազն յոթ րոպե հետո ուղեղի բջիջները իրենց արժեքավոր ինֆորմացիայի հետ արդեն մասն են կազմում ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾ օրգանիզմի: Ինչի մասին է խոսքը  :Think:

----------

matlev (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հոգեբանության մեջ վաղուց է հայտնի այդ երևույթը, մեզանից շատերը կարող են մտաբերել գոնե մեկ նմանատիպ դեպք իրենց կյանքից: Դա կոչվում է «կեղծ հիշողություն»: Բայց դա ամենևին էլ ուղղակի վկայությունը չէ նախորդ կյանքի: Մահից առնավազն յոթ րոպե հետո ուղեղի բջիջները իրենց արժեքավոր ինֆորմացիայի հետ արդեն մասն են կազմում ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾ օրգանիզմի: Ինչի մասին է խոսքը


Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ էդ էն թեման է, որի մասին   կատեգորիկ կարծիք հայտնելը սխալ է: Ոչ մեկս էլ 100% չենք կարող ասել մահը վերջն է, թե չէ, հոգին վերածնվում է, թե չէ: Ամեն դեպքում ինքս էլ շատ եմ կարդացել նման պատմություններ, ինչպես օրինակ մի 7 տարեկան երեխա ասում էր, որ իր կինն ու տղան Հնդկաստանի չգիտեմ որ քաղաքում, չգիտեմ որ հասցեում են ապրում, ու ինքը մահանալուց առաջ չէր հասցրել ինչ որ բան ասել, և խնդրում է, որ գնան հաղորդեն: Ծնողները գնում են և իրոք տեսնում, որ էդ երեխայի ասած մարդիկ հենց էդտեղ են ապրում, տան հայրն էլ 7 տարի առաջ մահացել է: Էդպիսի բազմաթիվ պատմություններ կան, ու ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ էդ ամենին չեն հավատում պարզապես, քանի որ հավատալը շատ ավելի դժվար է, շատ ավելի մտածելու ու գլուխ ջարդելու տեղիք է տալիս: Նույն ձևի չենք հավատում թռչող ափսեներին, բայց փաստերը բազմաթիվ են, չենք հավատում բախտագուշակներին, բայց արի ու տես, որ իրականում նրանք էլ կան, ինչքան էլ, որ մենք մեզ համոզենք, որ դա սուտ է, հետամնացություն, քաղաքակիրթ մարդը էդպիսի բաների չի հավատա: Բայց ցանկացած «քաղաքակիրթի», մեկ էլ մի էնպիսի բան կարող է ասել բախտագուշակը, որ աչքերդ կթռնեն ճակատիդ ու կշարունակես ասել, որ նման բան չկա, բայց զուտ նրա համար, որ շրջապատում սխալ կարծիք չկազմեն քո մասին, իսկ ինքդ քեզ կխոստովանես, որ փաստորեն էդ ամեն ինչը ճիշտ է: Մի խոսքով, էրեխեք ջան, ժիվի Կարապետ, պօկա ժիվյօտսա, ասում էր պապիկս: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային, էս դեպքում ոչ թե՝ կապրենք կտեսնենք, այլ կմեռնենք կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## armena

> Հոգեբանության մեջ վաղուց է հայտնի այդ երևույթը, մեզանից շատերը կարող են մտաբերել գոնե մեկ նմանատիպ դեպք իրենց կյանքից: Դա կոչվում է «կեղծ հիշողություն»: Բայց դա ամենևին էլ ուղղակի վկայությունը չէ նախորդ կյանքի: Մահից առնավազն յոթ րոպե հետո ուղեղի բջիջները իրենց արժեքավոր ինֆորմացիայի հետ արդեն մասն են կազմում ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾ օրգանիզմի: Ինչի մասին է խոսքը



ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ;  :Think:  Կարծում եմ,որ այս աշխարհում ինչքան մարդ կա,այնքան էլ հոգի կա:Ես գտնում եմ,որ երբ մարդը ծնվում է,տիեզերքից հոգի է ստանում իր մարմնի համար,երբ մահանում է,այդ հոգին դուրս է գալիս,այն հիշողությամբ,որն ունեցել է տվյալ մարդն իր կյանքի ընթացքում:Համարում եմ,որ մեզանից ամեն մեկն էլ ինդիվիդուլ է,ու դա այնքան վառ է արտահայտված,որ...

----------


## armena

> Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ էդ էն թեման է, որի մասին   կատեգորիկ կարծիք հայտնելը սխալ է: Ոչ մեկս էլ 100% չենք կարող ասել մահը վերջն է, թե չէ, հոգին վերածնվում է, թե չէ: Ամեն դեպքում ինքս էլ շատ եմ կարդացել նման պատմություններ, ինչպես օրինակ մի 7 տարեկան երեխա ասում էր, որ իր կինն ու տղան Հնդկաստանի չգիտեմ որ քաղաքում, չգիտեմ որ հասցեում են ապրում, ու ինքը մահանալուց առաջ չէր հասցրել ինչ որ բան ասել, և խնդրում է, որ գնան հաղորդեն: Ծնողները գնում են և իրոք տեսնում, որ էդ երեխայի ասած մարդիկ հենց էդտեղ են ապրում, տան հայրն էլ 7 տարի առաջ մահացել է: Էդպիսի բազմաթիվ պատմություններ կան, ու ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ էդ ամենին չեն հավատում պարզապես, քանի որ հավատալը շատ ավելի դժվար է, շատ ավելի մտածելու ու գլուխ ջարդելու տեղիք է տալիս: Նույն ձևի չենք հավատում թռչող ափսեներին, բայց փաստերը բազմաթիվ են, չենք հավատում բախտագուշակներին, բայց արի ու տես, որ իրականում նրանք էլ կան, ինչքան էլ, որ մենք մեզ համոզենք, որ դա սուտ է, հետամնացություն, քաղաքակիրթ մարդը էդպիսի բաների չի հավատա: Բայց ցանկացած «քաղաքակիրթի», մեկ էլ մի էնպիսի բան կարող է ասել բախտագուշակը, որ աչքերդ կթռնեն ճակատիդ ու կշարունակես ասել, որ նման բան չկա, բայց զուտ նրա համար, որ շրջապատում սխալ կարծիք չկազմեն քո մասին, իսկ ինքդ քեզ կխոստովանես, որ փաստորեն էդ ամեն ինչը ճիշտ է: Մի խոսքով, էրեխեք ջան, ժիվի Կարապետ, պօկա ժիվյօտսա, ասում էր պապիկս: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային, էս դեպքում ոչ թե՝ կապրենք կտեսնենք, այլ կմեռնենք կտեսնենք


ըսն իս պատմածիդ մեջ մի կաթիլ ճշմարտություն էլ չկա:Շոուի եվ գովազդի համար ամեն բան էլ կհնարեն ու կհամոզեն մարդկանց հավատալ ամեն մի դատարկ բաներին:

----------


## Interdenominational

*Ariadna*: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հիշել տարածված հումորը՝ «Այս կյանքն է լավ, թե՞ ՄՅՈՒՍԸ…- Մյուսը: Ինչու՞...- Եթե ՄՅՈՒՍԸ  վատը լիներ, գոնե ինչ-որ մեկը ետ կգար» :Wink:  

Ձեր պապիկը գրեթե Նապոլեոնի իրատեսությունը ուներ. «մեզանից հետո ջրհեղեղ»: Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է մի ժողովրդի, կամ մշակութային արժեքների՝ մանգամայն սխալ ու անհոգ հայտարարություն է, իսկ անհատի վերաբերյալ՝ մեջը ճշմարտության մասնիկ կա:

_Իսկ բախտագուշակության ու ՉԹՕ-ների վերաբերյալ Ձեր ասածները վտանգի տակ են դնում Ձեր իսկ ընդհանուր տեքստը՝ «թեմայից դուրս»_  :Wink:  :Cool:  /ինչպես իմը՝ ոչ վաղուց/

Բայց քանի որ խոսք գնաց այդ մասին, արժե արդարացիության համար նշել, որ այդ «սավառնող պնակների» մասին ամբողջ աղմուկն ու ինտրիգները ՓԱՍՏԵՐ չեն, այլ ՎԱՐԿԱԾՆԵՐ, և եթե նույնիսկ մի օր պարզվի դրանց իրականությունն ու նյութականությունը՝  ամենևին էլ չի նշանակի, որ այդ օրը օրացույցի վրա պիտի նշվի որպես անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհի բաց դռների օր: 
Ոչ մեկը առ այսօր ԱՅՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻՑ դեռևս «ռեպորտաժ» չի բերել, ողջամտություն ունենանք լռելու դրա գոյության մասին:  :Smile:

----------


## Interdenominational

*armena*: Թույլ տվեք մեջբերել այս հույժ հետաքրքրական միտքը՝ 



> հոգին դուրս է գալիս,այն հիշողությամբ,որն ունեցել է տվյալ մարդն իր կյանքի ընթացքում


 :Shok:  Որտեղի՞ց է «դուրս եկել» և ու՞ր է տանում այդ չգիտեմ քանի տիտաբայթանոց ինֆորմացիան՝ որպես բալաստ  :LOL:  Ներեցեք, բայց… ես արդեն մի մասնակցի հարցրի, ու նեղություն կքաշեմ կրկնել. «ինչո՞վ է սնուցվում հոգին», մի պահ ընդունեմ, որ ՀՈԳԻՆ գոյության ձև է, իսկ ո՞րն է նրա գոյատևման աղբյուրը: Այս ՄԵԿ հարցին պատասխանեք, խնդրեմ, և ապա կանցնենք «հոգու» կանխորոշված մարշրուտին դեպ հոգեղեն աշխարհ:  :Ok:

----------

Գևոր (23.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Որտեղի՞ց է «դուրս եկել» և ու՞ր է տանում այդ չգիտեմ քանի տիտաբայթանոց ինֆորմացիան՝ որպես բալաստ  Ներեցեք, բայց… ես արդեն մի մասնակցի հարցրի, ու նեղություն կքաշեմ կրկնել. «ինչո՞վ է սնուցվում հոգին», մի պահ ընդունեմ, որ ՀՈԳԻՆ գոյության ձև է, իսկ ո՞րն է նրա գոյատևման աղբյուրը: Այս ՄԵԿ հարցին պատասխանեք, խնդրեմ, և ապա կանցնենք «հոգու» կանխորոշված մարշրուտին դեպ հոգեղեն աշխարհ:


ի նկատի ունեմ այն,որ այստեղ շատերը պնդեցին,որ երբ որ հոգին լքում է մարմինը,այն պահպանուում է այն բոլոր ինֆորմացիան,որ ուներ այդ մարդը(որի մեջ էր այդ հոգին:
Այդքան բան: :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ձեր պապիկը գրեթե Նապոլեոնի իրատեսությունը ուներ. «մեզանից հետո ջրհեղեղ»:


Լուի 14-ի  :Wink: :

Ըստ իս՝ աննպատակ ու անիմաստ թեմա է՝ այն առումով, որ որևէ կոնկրետ եզրահանգման այստեղ գալ հնարավոր չէ, ոչ էլ՝ փաստարկված ու տրամաբանված բանավեճ ծավալել, քանի որ փաստ ու ապացույց ունենալու համար հարկավոր է գոնե մեկ անգամ վերջնականապես ու անվերադարձ, շատ կներեք, մեռնել (ոտները տնկել, ոչ ևս լինել, վախճանվել, շունչը փչել, հոգին ավանդել, գրողի ծոցը գնալ, որդերի կեր դառնալ - ընդգծեք անհրաժեշտը): Իսկ սա ցանկացած բանավեճի շարունակականության համար շատ լուրջ խոչնդոտ է: Ես, օրինակ, մտածում եմ, որ մահվանից հետո ոչ մի բան էլ չկա, որովհետև այդպես եմ ուզում մտածել ու վերջ. ու ինձ, գոնե հիմա, ոչ մի բան ու ոչ ոք չի կարող հակառակը համոզել:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2009), Interdenominational (15.07.2009), matlev (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> *Ariadna*: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հիշել տարածված հումորը՝ «Այս կյանքն է լավ, թե՞ ՄՅՈՒՍԸ…- Մյուսը: Ինչու՞...- Եթե ՄՅՈՒՍԸ  վատը լիներ, գոնե ինչ-որ մեկը ետ կգար» 
> 
> Ձեր պապիկը գրեթե Նապոլեոնի իրատեսությունը ուներ. «մեզանից հետո ջրհեղեղ»: Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է մի ժողովրդի, կամ մշակութային արժեքների՝ մանգամայն սխալ ու անհոգ հայտարարություն է, իսկ անհատի վերաբերյալ՝ մեջը ճշմարտության մասնիկ կա:
> 
> _Իսկ բախտագուշակության ու ՉԹՕ-ների վերաբերյալ Ձեր ասածները վտանգի տակ են դնում Ձեր իսկ ընդհանուր տեքստը՝ «թեմայից դուրս»_  /ինչպես իմը՝ ոչ վաղուց/
> 
> Բայց քանի որ խոսք գնաց այդ մասին, արժե արդարացիության համար նշել, որ այդ «սավառնող պնակների» մասին ամբողջ աղմուկն ու ինտրիգները ՓԱՍՏԵՐ չեն, այլ ՎԱՐԿԱԾՆԵՐ, և եթե նույնիսկ մի օր պարզվի դրանց իրականությունն ու նյութականությունը՝  ամենևին էլ չի նշանակի, որ այդ օրը օրացույցի վրա պիտի նշվի որպես անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհի բաց դռների օր: 
> Ոչ մեկը առ այսօր ԱՅՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻՑ դեռևս «ռեպորտաժ» չի բերել, ողջամտություն ունենանք լռելու դրա գոյության մասին:


Հարգելի Interdenominational, թերևս գրածիս իմաստը չեք հասկացել, փորձեմ բացատրել, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ էդ էն թեման է, որի մասին ոչ ոք չի կարող 100% վերջնական որևէ բան ասել, ընդամենը դա է իմ ասածը։ Ինչ վերաբերում է պապիկիս, թերևս էլի չեք հասկացել գրածիս իմաստը, ասածս այն է, որ պետք չի էդքան սևեռվել էդ թեմաների վրա, քանի դեռ ապրում ես, ապրի, իսկ մահից հետո թե ինչ կլինի, ապրելու ընթացքում պետք չի դրա վրա էդքան կենտրոնանալ։ Խոսքը չի վերաբերում բնականաբար ժողովրդին ու մշակութային արժեքներին, իմ պապիկը էնքան բան է արել մեր ազգի համար՝ թե գիտության բնագավառում, թե գրականության, թե արցախի ազատագրման համար, որ  դրա գոնե կեսի չափը մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը աներ, հիմա էս ձևի երկիր չէինք ունենա։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմայից դուրսին, ասեմ, որ բախտագուշակությունը և ՉԹՕ–ները կապված են թեմայի հետ, և իմ տեքստը, եթե հիշում եք, միայն դրանց մասին չէր,  դա ընդամենը գրել էի որպես ևս մի երևույթ, որը գիտականորեն անբացատրելի է, բայց իրականում գոյություն ունի։

----------


## armena

ես համաձյն եմ էն բոլոր վարկածների հատ,որ քննարկվեցին:Ինչ վերաբերվում է մահին ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն բանին,ապա մենք չենք կարող իմանալ ճշմարտությունը:լավ է մտածել մի բանի շուրջ,որ մեզ հետ է:

----------

Ariadna (16.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր վերսիա են առաջ քաշում շատ կրոնավորներ:
Դա է *"կյանք , մահվանից հետո"*
իսկապես, միթե՞ հնարավոր է դա: Ստացվում է, որ մարդ մեռնում է, որ կյանք մտնի՞: էտ դեպքում մինչև մեռնելը՞ ինչ է անում մարդը : չի ապրում՞:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր վերսիա են առաջ քաշում շատ կրոնավորներ:
> Դա է *"կյանք , մահվանից հետո"*
> իսկապես, միթե՞ հնարավոր է դա: Ստացվում է, որ մարդ մեռնում է, որ կյանք մտնի՞: էտ դեպքում մինչև մեռնելը՞ ինչ է անում մարդը : չի ապրում՞:


Երկու դեպքում էլ ապրում է։ Իսկ ինչո՞վ է մեկը մյուսին խանգարում։  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր վերսիա են առաջ քաշում շատ կրոնավորներ:
> Դա է *"կյանք , մահվանից հետո"*
> իսկապես, միթե՞ հնարավոր է դա: Ստացվում է, որ մարդ մեռնում է, որ կյանք մտնի՞: էտ դեպքում մինչև մեռնելը՞ ինչ է անում մարդը : չի ապրում՞:


Կարելի է ասել որ յոլայա գնում  :Smile:  (չէ սա որպես կատակ) բայց իրականաում այս կյանքը ժամանակավոր է քանի որ ապրում ենք ֆիզիկական աշխարհում իսկ այն որի մասին խոսքը գնում է կոչվում է հոգևոր աշխարհ կամ հոգևոր կյանք, այսինքն՝ ապրելու ենք հավիտյան: Իհարկե այս ամենը հավատացողի համար է ոչ թե չհավատացողի:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մահը դա վերջը չէ, մահը դա Անձի և Հոգու բաժանումն է Մարմնից: Մարդը իր մեջ կրում է եռակի բնություն երբեմն մարդիկ դա կապում են Սուրբ Երրորդության հետ և ինչքանով է դա ճիշտ ես հստակ չգիտեմ բայց հավատում եմ դրան: Հոգին և Անձը հավերժ են իսկ ահա Մարմինը ոչ դրա համար էլ մարմինը չի փոխադրվում հավիտենականություն: Հոգին ու Անձը մահից հետո ստանում են նոր Մարմին ( Հոգևոր Մարմին ) որը կատարյալ է և մարդ կարող է այդ նույն մարմնով տեղափոխվել երկրագնդի մի ծայրից դեպի մյուսը մի ակնթարթում: Իսկ ահա այն մարդիկ որ չեն արժանացել Երկնքի Արքայությանը ապա նրանք ստանում են նույն հոգևոր մարմինը բայց ի տարբերությամբ որ նրանք դատապարտվում են հավիտենական մահվան այսինքն՝ Գեհենի կրակին և հավիտյան տանջվում: Մի խոսքով ասած մարդ այս աշխարհը լքելուց հետո ապրում է հավիտյան կապ չունի այդ մարդը բարի է եղել թե չար: Կներեք բայց սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրելուց հետո:

----------


## dvgray

> Իհարկե այս ամենը հավատացողի համար է ոչ թե չհավատացողի:


ինչին՞, կամ ում՞ հավատացողի: 100 տոկոս կարող եմ ասել, որ Աստծո գոյությանը չհավատացող մարդ աշխարհում գոյություն չունի: բոլորն էլ այս կամ այն կերպ, այս կամ այն անվան տակ, այս կամ այն բովանդակությամբ հավատում են որ Աստված է ամենակալը:

սակայն դրախտը./ դժոխքը - դրանք ածանցիալ մեծություններ են: ինչից՞ ելնելով պետք է հավատալ ածանցիալներին: Ածանցիալնեը ընդանրապես լինում են տեսականորեն դուրս բերված ու փորձնականորեն ապացուցված: Իսկ Աստված- դա պոստուլատն է՝ աքսիոմը:

գնանք մի քիչ առաջ: Ընտրենք դեդուկտիվ մեթոդը, որը կարծում եմ աստվածաբանության մեջ պետք է լինի ուսումնասիրման  հիմնական մեթոդը: 
Հարց առաջին: Բնության մեջ գործում է միասնական  էներգետիկ էլեկտրոմագնիսական ճառագայթման ու նրա տարբեր ձևերի մեջ հանդես գալու պրակտիկան:
Ըստ այդմ, եթե ինչ որ էներգիա, ժամանակի տվյալ փուլում  մտել է մեր մեջ ու  դարձել է "մարդ" , ապա երբ որ նա փոխակերպվի, այսինքն այդ էներգիան դուրս գա մեր մեջից և   փոխի իր ձևը, չէ՞ որ այլևս նա արդեն մարդ չի լինի: իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, դա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր է: էներգիայի փոխակերպման ժամանակ էներգիան կարող է փոխակերպվել լիքը ուրիշ բաների, օրինակ դառնալ ջերմային էներգիա: Ինչու՞ է թվում որ այդ էներգիան հավերժ կպած է լինելու մեր անձին՝ որն է այս դեպքում մեջ հոգին: մերնք այդ էներգիայի ձևն ենք: ընդամենը: ու ժամանակավոր: քանի դեռ էներգիան ինչ-որ պրոցեսների հիման վրա չի անջատվում մեզանից:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մեկն ընկնում է դժոխք, բայց զարմացած նկատում է, որ շուջբոլորը քեֆ, ուրախություն է  ու տարբեր տեսակի Կայֆերա տեղի ունենում ու զարմացած հարցնում է, թ՞ե արդյոք էս դժոխքնա՞.......... բա՜ Սատա՜նան ու՞րա բա հավիտենական տանջանքները, բա ծծմբաթթվային լոգանքները ու՞ր են: Կայֆոտված՝ մի դժոխքաբնաակ ասումա. «Էտ՛ Հավատացիալների համարա ԱպԷ»՜......

Սա իհարկե կատակ էր, բայց ինչի՞ եք իզուր մտածում հետոն ինչ է լինելու, ունեք ներկան, ապրեք դրանով, ոչ թե մտածեք մի բանի մասին, որն անհասանելի է մարդկային ուղեղի համար:

----------

Շինարար (26.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Անգլիացի թե ամերիկացի բանաստեղծ Էդգար Լի Մասթերսը այսպիսի տողեր ունի՝



> Եթե մենք ողջերս չենք կարողանում խոսել
> Ծանր փորձություններից,
> Ապա ինչու՞ ենք զարմանում, որ մեռյալները 
> Չեն պատմում մահվան մասին:
> Նրանց լռությունը կմեկնաբանվի,
> Երբ ինքներս մոտենանք նրանց:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.10.2009), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Հետաքրքիր հարցա մահ հետո էլ քեֆ ուրախություն :Angel:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Մահից հետո կյանքին հավատալու խնդիրը ինձ թվում է շատ կարևոր է: Դա ինչ որ չափով հոգեբանական խնդիր է: Մարդը հավատում է, որ որոշ չափով հեշտացնի իր կյանքը, որ հավատա որ ինքը անվերջ է, որ չվախենա մահից: Ինչ դժվար է, երբ մտածում ես որ պիտի մեռնես ու այն ինչ արել ես այս կյանքում  ինչ սովորել ես, ում սիրել ես, ինչի ընդունակ ես, բոլորը պիտի կորչի հավերժության մեջ, ոչ մի բան քեզնից չի մնալու ու ոչ մի բան չես հիշելու: Եթե այսպես մտածենք յուրաքանչյուր օր, ապա երևի մի քանի ամսից կմահանանք: Բայց մենք հավատում ենք..... մենք հավատում ենք որ ինչ էլ որ լինի կյանքը շարունակվում է.... ինչ արել ես, ինչ սովորել ես այս կյանքում պիտի հիշես, ում սիրել ես պիտի սերը պահես սրտիդ մեջ,  պիտի չկորչի..... Ու այս պատճառով շատ հեշտ է դառնում ապրելը, մենք մտածում ենք թեև Երկրի վրա կյանքը ավարտվեց սակայն կյանքը դեռ շարունակվում է գուցե այլ մոլորակների վրա, գուցե այլ տարածություններում, դժոխքում, դրախտում, այլ կենդանիների ու բույսերի մեջ, այլ տեսքով.... կապ չունի ինչպիսին կարևորը որ ինչքան հնարավոր է երկարի մեր կյանքը...

----------


## Skeptic

> Մահից հետո կյանքին հավատալու խնդիրը ինձ թվում է շատ կարևոր է: Դա ինչ որ չափով հոգեբանական խնդիր է: Մարդը հավատում է, որ որոշ չափով հեշտացնի իր կյանքը, որ հավատա որ ինքը անվերջ է, որ չվախենա մահից: Ինչ դժվար է, երբ մտածում ես որ պիտի մեռնես ու այն ինչ արել ես այս կյանքում  ինչ սովորել ես, ում սիրել ես, ինչի ընդունակ ես, բոլորը պիտի կորչի հավերժության մեջ, ոչ մի բան քեզնից չի մնալու ու ոչ մի բան չես հիշելու: Եթե այսպես մտածենք յուրաքանչյուր օր, ապա երևի մի քանի ամսից կմահանանք: Բայց մենք հավատում ենք..... մենք հավատում ենք որ ինչ էլ որ լինի կյանքը շարունակվում է.... ինչ արել ես, ինչ սովորել ես այս կյանքում պիտի հիշես, ում սիրել ես պիտի սերը պահես սրտիդ մեջ,  պիտի չկորչի..... Ու այս պատճառով շատ հեշտ է դառնում ապրելը, մենք մտածում ենք թեև Երկրի վրա կյանքը ավարտվեց սակայն կյանքը դեռ շարունակվում է գուցե այլ մոլորակների վրա, գուցե այլ տարածություններում, դժոխքում, դրախտում, այլ կենդանիների ու բույսերի մեջ, այլ տեսքով.... կապ չունի ինչպիսին կարևորը որ ինչքան հնարավոր է երկարի մեր կյանքը...


Շատ ճիշտ եք ասում, 


> Բայց մենք հավատում ենք..... մենք հավատում ենք որ ինչ էլ որ լինի կյանքը շարունակվում է....


: Այս թեմայով խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ «Անանդան եւ մահը» փոքրիկ լեգենդը՝ ըստ Ավետիք Իսահակյանի:

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Gardmanian և Դատարկություն դուք մտածո՞ւմ եք մահվանից հետո կյանք կա, թե՞ ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ձեզ :Xeloq:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Gardmanian և Դատարկություն դուք մտածո՞ւմ եք մահվանից հետո կյանք կա, թե՞ ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ձեզ


Մտածում եմ որ կյանք կա, այսինքն ոչ էսձևի կյանք այլ գոյության մեկ այլ ձև, մենակ որ ամեն բան հիշես.... Դու չես հավատու՞մ

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մտածում եմ որ կյանք կա, այսինքն ոչ էսձևի կյանք այլ *գոյության մեկ այլ ձև*, մենակ որ ամեն բան հիշես....


քեզ ի՞նչն է ստիպել նման ձև մտածես

 :Blink: գոյության /մենակ որ ամեն բան հիշես/ մեկ այլ ձևը որնա՞,  դու դա ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում: հաստատ չես ասի զգացել ես կամ ապրել ես

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian և Դատարկություն դուք մտածո՞ւմ եք մահվանից հետո կյանք կա, թե՞ ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ձեզ


Այդ հարցի պատասխանը դեռ ոչ ոք չի գտել, այնպես որ ես չեմ կարող դրան պատասխանել: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ ասել, որ սա ավելի շատ հավատքի խնդիր է, այլ ոչ թե գիտության, քանի որ այս ոլորտում մինչ այժմ տեղի ունեցած բոլոր գիտափորձերի արդյունքները խիստ հակասական են: Ինչեւէ, ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ մահվանից հետո ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա գիտականորեն դա ապացուցելն անհնար է, քանի որ ըստ գիտական պատկերացումների մարդու կյանքը, այդ թվում եւ զգացմունքները, հիշողությունները եւ այլն, կապված են նրա օրգանիզմի /մասնավորապես, ուղեղի/ գործունեության հետ: Այսինքն, եթե չի գործում ուղեղը, դադարում են գործել նաեւ բոլոր զգայարանները =>......
Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի բան հստակ պատասխան չկա այդ հարցին:

----------


## Skeptic

Եթե այս թեման փեզ շատ է հետաքրքրում, կարող եք կարդալ Ռայմոնդ Մոուդիի «Կյանք մահվանից հետո» բեսթսելլերը, չնայած ես հակված չեմ այն որպես գիտական աշխատություն ընդունելու:

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> քեզ ի՞նչն է ստիպել նման ձև մտածես
> 
> գոյության /մենակ որ ամեն բան հիշես/ մեկ այլ ձևը որնա՞, դու դա ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում: հաստատ չես ասի զգացել ես կամ ապրել ես


Եղոյան ջան եթե ինձ հակառակում էլ ապացուցեն ու իմ աչքը մտցնեն որ իրականում տենց չի ես միևնույն է կհավատամ: Հավատքը հեշտացնում է կյանքը:



> քեզ ի՞նչն է ստիպել նման ձև մտածես


Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, մահվան ու կյանքից հեռանալու խնդիրը


> գոյության /մենակ որ ամեն բան հիշես/ մեկ այլ ձևը որնա՞, դու դա ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում: հաստատ չես ասի զգացել ես կամ ապրել ես


Դե ասում եմ հիշեմ, քանի որ եթե չհիշեմ, արդեն այդ այլ գոյության ձևը ես չեմ լինի, կամ ես կլինեմ բայց ես չեմ իմանա թե ինչպիսին եմ եղել, այսինքն հիշողությունն ամենակարևորն է... առանց հիշողությունի արդեն իմ մահից հետո կյանքս իմաստազրկվում է: Իսկ գոյության ձևերի մասին ասեցի, չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ ասեմ ռեանկարնացիայի, կամ  էզոտերիկների այլ մոլորակներով մարդու մարմինների զարգացումների, կամ դժոխքի, դրախտի մասին, դե դու կիմանաս մեծ մասը

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եղոյան ջան եթե ինձ հակառակում էլ ապացուցեն ու իմ աչքը մտցնեն որ իրականում տենց չի ես միևնույն է կհավատամ: Հավատքը հեշտացնում է կյանքը:
> 
> Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, մահվան ու կյանքից հեռանալու խնդիրը
> Դե ասում եմ հիշեմ, քանի որ եթե չհիշեմ, արդեն այդ այլ գոյության ձևը ես չեմ լինի, կամ ես կլինեմ բայց ես չեմ իմանա թե ինչպիսին եմ եղել, այսինքն հիշողությունն ամենակարևորն է... *առանց հիշողությունի արդեն իմ մահից հետո կյանքս իմաստազրկվում է*:


կյանքը հեշտանո՞ւմ է հավատալով :Shok:  

մահից հետո էլ ի՞նչ կյանք, եթե մարդը մահանում է, էլ դրանից հետո ի՞նչ իմաստ, ի՞նչ հիշողություն

----------

urartu (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> կյանքը հեշտանո՞ւմ է հավատալով


Այո հավատալով կյանքը հեշտանում է միլիոնավոր անգամներ.... հավատքն է որ մեզ  ուղեկցում է դեպի ճշմարիտը, հավատքն է մեզ ուղղություն ցույց տալիս, հավատալով ենք բարի գործեր անում ու հավատալով մահանում ենք չվախենալով մահից, հուսալով որ մենք դեռ ապրելու ենք և որ դա ընդամենը կյանքի սկիզբն էր

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այո հավատալով կյանքը հեշտանում է միլիոնավոր անգամներ.... հավատքն է որ մեզ  ուղեկցում է դեպի ճշմարիտը, հավատքն է մեզ ուղղություն ցույց տալիս, հավատալով ենք բարի գործեր անում ու հավատալով մահանում ենք չվախենալով մահից, հուսալով որ մենք դեռ ապրելու ենք և որ դա ընդամենը կյանքի սկիզբն էր


իսկ եթե քո հավատքը խաբեություն է, ի՞նչ կլինի եթե մեռնելուց հետո պարզես,որ ամբողջ կյանքում դու սխալ բանի ես հավատացել, ի՞նչ կլինի այդ ժամանակ :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էնքան վարկածներ կան ուղեղումս էս առիթով, որ մի օր կպայթի,եթե շարունակեմ մտածել դրա մասին :Blush:  
Բայց ներքուստ համոզված եմ, որ կա մի բան կյանքից հետո... Ինչ-որ բան կա, բայց թե ինչ չգիտեմ... 

Դրա համար պետք չի մտածել,ապրեք կյանքներդ ճիշտ ու մահից հետո ինչ էլ լինի շահած դուրս կգաք :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> իսկ եթե քո հավատքը խաբեություն է, ի՞նչ կլինի եթե մեռնելուց հետո պարզես,որ ամբողջ կյանքում դու սխալ բանի ես հավատացել, ի՞նչ կլինի այդ ժամանակ


Եթե մարդը մեռնելուց հետո ի վիճակի է լինելու ինչ-որ բան պարզելու, ուրեմն սխալ բանի չի լինի հավատացած, որովհետև որքան հասկացա համաքաղաքացուս ասած հավատքը հենց դա էր, որ հետմահու կա ինչ-որ գոյություն, իսկ եթե այն չլինի, չգոյությունը ինչպե՞ս կկարողանա ինչ-որ բան պարզել: :Think:  Մի խոսքով աբստրակտ մտքերի թեմա է, ես իմ գրածից բան չհակացա: :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> իսկ եթե քո հավատքը խաբեություն է, ի՞նչ կլինի եթե մեռնելուց հետո պարզես,որ ամբողջ կյանքում դու սխալ բանի ես հավատացել, ի՞նչ կլինի այդ ժամանակ


Էդ ժամանակ ես արդեն գոյություն չեմ ունենա, որ հիասթափվեմ,.... բայց էդպիսի բան չի լինի ես պիտի իմ մահից հետո էլի ապրեմ ու պիտի գնամ դժոխք կամ դրախտ, կամ վերածնվեմ կենդանու մեջ կամ գնամ այլ մոլորակներ վերափոխվելու, կամ այլ տարածություններ, կամ անսահմանություն կգնամ...: Դու ինչ է չես հավատու՞մ

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ ժամանակ ես արդեն գոյություն չեմ ունենա, որ հիասթափվեմ,.... բայց էդպիսի բան չի լինի ես պիտի իմ մահից հետո էլի ապրեմ ու պիտի գնամ դժոխք կամ դրախտ, կամ վերածնվեմ կենդանու մեջ կամ գնամ այլ մոլորակներ վերափոխվելու, կամ այլ տարածություններ, կամ անսահմանություն կգնամ...: Դու ինչ է չես հավատու՞մ


Չէ, զեմ ջան, դու էլ ես հակասական բաներ ասում, եթե մտածում ես, որ գոյություն չես ունենալու, բա էլ ինչի՞ն ես հավատում: :Think:

----------


## urartu

հետո ոչինչ չկա, փիլիսոփայության հիմքում ընկած են հետեվյալ բնորոշումները, այս դժվար հարցի մասին, այն է բնության մեջ որինչ չի վերանում եվ անհետանում, պարզապես, մատերիան մի տեսակից փոխվում է մեկ այլ տեսակի, մարդը մահանում, նրանից առաջանում են որդեր եվ հող, հետո այդ հողի վրա ծառ է աճում, հետո այդ ծառի բերքով կենդանիներ ն սնվում, եվ այս շրջապտույտը անվերջ կրկնվում է, հետո մատերիան իդեայից առաջնային է, այսինքն, բերեմ օրինակ, դուք տեսնում եք կեղտոտ ամաններ, եվ դա ձեզ հուշում է, որ այն պետք է լվացվի, այսինքն ամանն է/մատերիան/ ձեզ հուշում ձեր հետագա գործողությունների մասին այլ, ոչ թե ձեր միտքը

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ես իմ գրածից բան չհակացա:


 :LOL:  ես ոչ մեկի գրածից բան չհասկացա :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ. ժող ջան էդ անիմաստ բաներին հավատալը մի կողմ դրեք ու *ապրեք հիմա* :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես ոչ մեկի գրածից բան չհասկացա
> 
> Հ.Գ. ժող ջան էդ անիմաստ բաներին հավատալը մի կողմ դրեք ու *ապրեք հիմա*


Իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ և՛ հավատալ, և՛ ապրել ներկայով  :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ և՛ հավատալ, և՛ ապրել ներկայով


ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում :Wink: 

հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ մեռնելուց հետո էլի ապրելու ես :Xeloq:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Էդ ժամանակ ես արդեն գոյություն չեմ ունենա, որ հիասթափվեմ,.... բայց էդպիսի բան չի լինի ես պիտի իմ մահից հետո էլի ապրեմ ու պիտի գնամ դժոխք կամ դրախտ, կամ վերածնվեմ կենդանու մեջ կամ գնամ այլ մոլորակներ վերափոխվելու, կամ այլ տարածություններ, կամ անսահմանություն կգնամ...: Դու ինչ է չես հավատու՞մ


այսինքն դուրսա գալիս, որ դու սրանից առաջ էլ ես ապրել, հա՞ , քո գրածներից հասկացա, որ դու միշտ ապրում ես :Xeloq:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Չէ, զեմ ջան, դու էլ ես հակասական բաներ ասում, եթե մտածում ես, որ գոյություն չես ունենալու, բա էլ ինչի՞ն ես հավատում:


Զեմ ջան ինքը հարցրեց իսկ եթե քո ասածով չեղնի եսել ասեցի էդ դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Ես ասեցի եթե  էն ամենին ինչին հավատում եմ սխալ է, ապա մեռնելուց հետո ես դա չեմ զգա ու չեմ հիասթափվի, բայց ես գիտեմ որ դա ճիշտ է.. ես չհակասեցի


> ես ոչ մեկի գրածից բան չհասկացա
> 
> Հ.Գ. ժող ջան էդ անիմաստ բաներին հավատալը մի կողմ դրեք ու ապրեք հիմա


Պիտի ապրենք ներկայով, բայց չմոռանանք մտածել ապագայի մասին, եթե դու չես հավատում Երկրի վրա հետո գոյությանը ու ապրում ես ներկայով, դա շատ վատ է



> Իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ և՛ հավատալ, և՛ ապրել ներկայով


Ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում
> 
> հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ մեռնելուց հետո էլի ապրելու ես


Նոր ասեցի :Jpit: 
Հավատում եմ, որ կյանք կա մահից հետո, բայց թե ինչ ձևի պետքա լինի էդ կյանքը՝ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009), յոգի (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Չէ, զեմ ջան, դու էլ ես հակասական բաներ ասում, եթե մտածում ես, որ գոյություն չես ունենալու, բա էլ ինչի՞ն ես հավատում:


Զեմ ջան ինքը հարցրեց իսկ եթե քո ասածով չեղնի եսել ասեցի էդ դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Ես ասեցի եթե  էն ամենին ինչին հավատում եմ սխալ է, ապա մեռնելուց հետո ես դա չեմ զգա ու չեմ հիասթափվի, բայց ես գիտեմ որ դա ճիշտ է.. ես չհակասեցի


> ես ոչ մեկի գրածից բան չհասկացա
> 
> Հ.Գ. ժող ջան էդ անիմաստ բաներին հավատալը մի կողմ դրեք ու ապրեք հիմա


Պիտի ապրենք ներկայով, բայց չմոռանանք մտածել ապագայի մասին, եթե դու չես հավատում Երկրի վրա հետո գոյությանը ու ապրում ես ներկայով, դա շատ վատ է



> Իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ և՛ հավատալ, և՛ ապրել ներկայով


Ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում



> այսինքն դուրսա գալիս, որ դու սրանից առաջ էլ ես ապրել, հա՞ , քո գրածներից հասկացա, որ դու միշտ ապրում ես


կարողա ապրել եմ, բայց եթե էդպեսելա ես բան չեմ հիշում...... ախր ոնց չես հասկանում ես չեմ ասում թե ես հավերժ եմ ես հավատում եմ հավերժությանը

----------


## Yeghoyan

ապրեք ինչքան ուզում եք, հավատացեք ինչին ուզում եք, բայց մի ասեք, որ ճիշտ է մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը: Այն ինչը չեք տեսել, այն ինչը չեք զգացել,ինչին չեք ճանաչում  ինչպե՞ս կարող եք հավատալ: Իմ համար անհասկանալի են նման բաները, ու, եթե ես չեմ կարող դրան բացատրություն տալ ուրեմն չեմ պնդի:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.10.2009), urartu (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ապրեք ինչքան ուզում եք, հավատացեք ինչին ուզում եք, բայց մի ասեք, որ ճիշտ է մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը: Այն ինչը չեք տեսել, այն ինչը չեք զգացել,ինչին չեք ճանաչում  ինչպե՞ս կարող եք հավատալ: Իմ համար անհասկանալի են նման բաները, ու, եթե ես չեմ կարող դրան բացատրություն տալ ուրեմն չեմ պնդի:


Ինչի անտեսանելիին հավատալ չի՞ լինի: Շատ բաներ կան, որ չենք տեսնում, չենք զգում, բայց տենցա: Հենց էս հավատնա,որ գիտնականներին ստիպելա զբաղվել հետազոտություններով ու գիտությունը հիմա էս աստիճանի զարգացածա :Wink: 

1000 տարի առաջ, որ մեկին պատմեիր ավտոմեքենաների ու ինքնաթիռների մասին, ոչ մեկ չէր հավատա :Smile:  
Ո՞նց... Մարդը թռչի,դա ախր անհնար է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է դա լինել... Մոտավորապես այսպես կարձագանքեին մարդիկ,բայց հիմա ինչպես տեսնում ես պատկերն ուրիշ է :Smile: 

Այնպես, որ չի կարելի պնդել, որ հետմահու կյանք չկա ու չնայած ոչ մեկ չի կարող հաստատ ասել դրա մասին, բայց ես հավատացել եմ ու շարունակում եմ հավատալ :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> հավատո՞ւմ ես, որ մեռնելուց հետո էլի ապրելու ես


 :Think: 



> այսինքն դուրսա գալիս, որ դու սրանից առաջ էլ ես ապրել, հա՞ , քո գրածներից հասկացա, որ դու միշտ ապրում ես


 :Think: 



> Զեմ ջան ինքը հարցրեց իսկ եթե քո ասածով չեղնի եսել ասեցի էդ դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Ես ասեցի եթե  էն ամենին ինչին հավատում եմ սխալ է, ապա մեռնելուց հետո ես դա չեմ զգա ու չեմ հիասթափվի, բայց ես գիտեմ որ դա ճիշտ է.. ես չհակասեցի


 :Think: 



> կարողա ապրել եմ, բայց եթե էդպեսելա ես բան չեմ հիշում...... ախր ոնց չես հասկանում ես չեմ ասում թե ես հավերժ եմ ես հավատում եմ հավերժությանը


 :Think: 
Ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում, դուք հասկանու՞մ եք ձեր ասածներից մի բան: Ժողովուրդ ավելի լավ ա «Կյանքի գինը» սերիալը նայեք, քան էս թեմայի մեջ խորանաք :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչի անտեսանելիին հավատալ չի՞ լինի: Շատ բաներ կան, որ չենք տեսնում, չենք զգում, բայց տենցա: Հենց էս հավատնա,որ գիտնականներին ստիպելա զբաղվել հետազոտություններով ու գիտությունը հիմա էս աստիճանի զարգացածա
> 
> Այնպես, որ չի կարելի պնդել, որ հետմահու կյանք չկա ու չնայած* ոչ մեկ չի կարող հաստատ ասել դրա մասին*, բայց ես հավատացել եմ ու շարունակում եմ հավատալ


ոչ մեկ չի կարող հաստատ ասել դրա մասին :Tongue:  

այ երբ ինչ որ մեկը հաստատ կասի, կապացուցի, որ նման բան հնարավոր է այն ժամանակ էլ կհավատամ, իսկ քանի դեռ միայն հավատալով եք դա ասում, ուրեմն սխալ կլինի այդպես մտածելը:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> ապրեք ինչքան ուզում եք, հավատացեք ինչին ուզում եք, բայց մի ասեք, որ ճիշտ է մահվանից հետո կյանքի գոյությունը: Այն ինչը չեք տեսել, այն ինչը չեք զգացել,ինչին չեք ճանաչում ինչպե՞ս կարող եք հավատալ: Իմ համար անհասկանալի են նման բաները, ու, եթե ես չեմ կարող դրան բացատրություն տալ ուրեմն չեմ պնդի:


Դե երևի մենք ճանաչում ենք դու չէ, շատ բան կա որ չես զգում բայց հավատում ես, օրինակ ատոմներին, օրինակ մանրէներին ու էլի շատ-շատ բաների...

Ես հիմա եզրափակում եմ իմ ասելիքը

*Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*

----------

Yellow Raven (27.10.2009), Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դե երևի մենք ճանաչում ենք դու չէ, շատ բան կա որ չես զգում բայց հավատում ես, օրինակ ատոմներին, օրինակ մանրէներին ու էլի շատ-շատ բաների...
> *Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*


ինձ նմանատիպ խորհուրդներ պետք չեն :Cool: 
ճիշտ է, երբ պարզես, որ սաղ կյանքդ սխալ բանի ես հավատացել, դու չես փոշմանի, կշարունակես էլի հավատալ

իսկ ատոմներն ու մանրեները կարելի է չտեսնել անզեն աչքով, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում մարդիկ լավ էլ տեսնում են  :Tongue:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դե երևի մենք ճանաչում ենք դու չէ, շատ բան կա որ չես զգում բայց հավատում ես, օրինակ ատոմներին, օրինակ մանրէներին ու էլի շատ-շատ բաների...
> 
> Ես հիմա եզրափակում եմ իմ ասելիքը
> 
> *Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*


Շատ ճիշտ որոշում ես կայացրել Դատարկություն ջան ու ես կավելացնեի որ դու չես փոշմանի այդ հարցում քանզի գրված է ՝
*Եւ երկնքից լսեցի մի ձայն, որ ասում էր. «Ահա՛ւասիկ Աստծու խորանը, որ մարդկանց մէջ է. նա պիտի բնակուի նրանց հետ, եւ նրանք պիտի լինեն նրա ժողովուրդը, եւ նա էլ՝ նրանց Աստուածը եւ պիտի սրբի նրանց աչքերից ամէն արտասուք. եւ այլեւս մահ չկայ. ո՛չ սուգ, ո՛չ աղաղակ, ո՛չ ցաւ եւ ո՛չ չարչարանք, քանի որ առաջինն անցաւ»։ Եւ գահի վրայ նստողն ինձ ասաց. «Ահա՛ւասիկ ամէն բան նոր եմ դարձնում»։ Ապա ինձ ասաց. «Գրի՛ր, այս խօսքերը ճշմարիտ եւ վստահելի են»։ Դարձեալ ինձ ասաց. «Եղաւ. ես Ալ`ան եւ Օմեղան եմ, Սկիզբը եւ Վախճանը. ես ծարաւածներին ձրի պիտի տամ կեանքի ջրի աղբիւրից։ Ով յաղթի, պիտի ժառանգի այս ամէնը. եւ ես նրանց համար Աստուած պիտի լինեմ, եւ նրանք ինձ համար պիտի լինեն որդիներ։ Իսկ գալով ծոյլերին ու անհաւատներին, ոճրագործներին եւ պոռնիկներին, կախարդներին եւ կռապաշտներին, հմայողներին եւ բոլոր ստախօսներին՝ ամբարիշտներին, նրանց բաժինը ծծմբով եւ հրով այրուող լճի մէջ է, որ երկրորդ մահն է»։*

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> ինձ նմանատիպ խորհուրդներ պետք չեն


Ընտրությունը քոնն է ուզում ես ընդունի ուզում ես չէ իմ համար մեկա ես իմ կյանքի ուղին ընտրել եմ ու պիտի հավատամ, հավատամ անընդհատ եթե պետք լինի հավերժ, առանց սպասելու որևէ փաստի կամ ապացույցի, պիտի հավատամ կուրորեն ինչ էլ որ լինի ինչ դժվարության ու հիասթափության էլ, որ հանդիպեմ կյանքում ու ես հավատով էլ կմեռնեմ, հավատով որ մահից հետո դեռ ամեն բան սկսվում է (ամեն մի վերջ միաժամանակ սկիզբ է մի ինչ որ բանի)



> Շատ ճիշտ որոշում ես կայացրել Դատարկություն ջան ու ես կավելացնեի որ դու չես փոշմանի այդ հարցում քանզի գրված է ՝


Շատ -շատ ապրես որ *Հավատում ես*

----------

Արծիվ (26.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Մարդիկ այսօր հավատում են այն բանին ինչին տեսնում են երբեմն էլ տեսնում են ու չեն հավատում: Հիսուսի ժամանակ կային մարդիկ ովքեր տեսան նրա հրաշագործությունները բայց հետ դառան ու ասին նրան դու սատանա ունես մեջտ ու դրա հետևանքով ես այդպիսի բաներ անում ու շատեն էլ տեսան ու չհավատացին: Հիմա անցել է երկու հազար տարուց ավել ու մարդիկ որ տեղից պետք է հավատան: Այնպես որ ես խորհուրդ կտայի որ ոչ հավատացողը անհարգի չհավատացողին ոչ էլ հակառակը: Ինչպես ասում են այս կյանքն էլ վերջ ունի և ամեն մարդ ինքը պատասխան կտա իր արած չարածների համար:

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## matlev

> ինձ նմանատիպ խորհուրդներ պետք չեն
> ճիշտ է, երբ պարզես, որ սաղ կյանքդ սխալ բանի ես հավատացել, դու չես փոշմանի, կշարունակես էլի հավատալ
> 
> իսկ ատոմներն ու մանրեները կարելի է չտեսնել անզեն աչքով, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում մարդիկ լավ էլ տեսնում են


Ես ատոմներ «տեսնում» եմ: Հարցրեք նաև Ariadna-ին, իր  շեֆն էլ ա «տեսնում»:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ գալով ծոյլերին ու անհաւատներին, ոճրագործներին եւ պոռնիկներին, կախարդներին եւ կռապաշտներին, հմայողներին եւ բոլոր ստախօսներին՝ ամբարիշտներին, նրանց բաժինը ծծմբով եւ հրով այրուող լճի մէջ է, որ երկրորդ մահն է»։


Բոլոր "եկեղեցիներն" ու նրա սպասավորները մի լճի մեջ չեն տեղավորվի ու էդքան ծծումբ էլ հնարավոր չի ապահովել

----------

Մինա (21.01.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդիկ այսօր հավատում են այն բանին ինչին տեսնում են երբեմն էլ տեսնում են ու չեն հավատում:


ոչ, տեսածն ընդունում են (ուզեն թե չուզեն), իսկ հավատալ կարելի է միայն չտեսածին՝ փաստի բացակայության դեպքում… գրավիտացիայի նկատմամբ "հավատք" չկա, որովհետև այն արդեն իրականություն է… ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես ոչ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե երևի մենք ճանաչում ենք դու չէ, շատ բան կա որ չես զգում բայց հավատում ես, օրինակ ատոմներին, օրինակ մանրէներին ու էլի շատ-շատ բաների...
> 
> Ես հիմա եզրափակում եմ իմ ասելիքը
> 
> *Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*


Ընգեր, բայց դու շատ շուստռի տղա ես… չես հավատում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ քեզ ապահովագրում ես… ամեն դեպքում էլ լավ վերջաբան է… ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ քո էս դիրքորոշման հետ, բայց աչքիս տերը քեզ ծծմբի լիճն ա ուղղարկելու… 

Մարդն իսկապես եթե հավատում է մի բանի ու հետո պարզվում է որ դա սուտ է եղել, ապա դա հսկայական հոգեկան հարված է լինում նրա համար… Մայր Թերեզան քեզ օրինակ… 

… բայց դու պրոբլեմ չես ունենա Դատարկություն ջան, ոչ հոգեկան հարված կստանաս, ոչ էլ ծծմբի լճում կլողանաս, բայց "զատո" կրոնականների հետ հարաբերությունդ լավ կլինի… քաղաքական մոտեցում է

----------

Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), Մինա (21.01.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բոլոր "եկեղեցիներն" ու նրա սպասավորները մի լճի մեջ չեն տեղավորվի ու էդքան ծծումբ էլ հնարավոր չի ապահովել


Մեֆիստոֆելս արի կատակին վերջ տանք ու նայենք լրջությամբ, (ես հեքիաթների միջի մեշոկ պապին չեմ ու չեմ եկել ստեղ մարդկանց վախացնելու  :Smile:  ) Գիտեմ չես հավատում ու դրա համար չեմ էլ նախատում քեզ ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ նախատելու որևէ մեկին, բայց այս խոսքերը իմը չեն այլ Աստվածաշնչինը և ես հավատում եմ այդ խոսքերին ու դա իմ գործն է ու սեփական որոշումը: Հա ասեմ որ Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված ծծումբը ու գեհենի կրակը դրանք այն չեն որ դու պատկերացնում ես, դա մի կրակ է որ չի հանգչում և ծծումբ է որ չի վերջանում, դա հավերժական է ու նախատեսված է հոգիների համար այլ ոչ թե մարմնի: Դե ամենավերջում կցանկանամ որ ոչ մեկը դրան չարժանանա այդ արհավիրքին որքան էլ դա ծիծաղալի թվա շատ շատերի համար:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ոչ, տեսածն ընդունում են (ուզեն թե չուզեն), իսկ հավատալ կարելի է միայն չտեսածին՝ փաստի բացակայության դեպքում… գրավիտացիայի նկատմամբ "հավատք" չկա, որովհետև այն արդեն իրականություն է… ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես ոչ


Մեֆիստոֆելս ջան դու լավ ասեցիր հավատալ կարելի է միայն Չտեսածին: Ես կավելացնեմ՝ իսկ եթե որ տեսնես հավատալ պետք չէ քանի որ դու նրան տեսնում ես:

----------

յոգի (27.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էսօր մի տեքստ եմ հանդիպել, թեմային շատ համահունչ է, իմ կարծիքով, ու, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ տեսակետ ունեք, հետաքրքիր է.  :Smile: 

*Երկվորյակների խոսակցությունը արգանդում*
Երեխաներից մեկը հավատացյալ է, մյուսն՝ անհավատ։
– Դու հավատո՞ւմ ես ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանքի գոյությանը,– հարցնում է անհավատը։
– Այո, իհարկե։ Բոլորի համար էլ պարզ է, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանք կա։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ավելի ուժեղ դառնանք ու պատրաստ լինենք այն ամենին, ինչ սպասում է մեզ այնտեղ։
– Հիմարություն է այդ ամենը։ Ծննդաբերությունից հետո ոչ մի կյանք էլ չկա։ Դու կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսին կարող է լինել այդ կյանքը։
– Մանրամասները չգիտեմ, բայց հավատում եմ, որ այնտեղ ավելի շատ լույս ու ուրախություն կա, և որ այնտեղ, օրինակ, մենք ինքներս կուտենք մեր բերանով։
– Ի՜նչ  ցնդաբանություն... Անհնար է մենակ քայլել և ուտել։ Ծիծաղելի է։ Մենք ունենք պորտալար, որը մեզ սնում է։ Իսկ այնտեղից դեռ երբեք ոչ ոք չի վերադարձել։ 
– Ես վստահ եմ, որ դա հնարավոր է։ Պարզապես ամեն ինչ այլ կլինի։ Դա հնարավոր է պատկերացնել։
– Կյանքն ավարտվում է ծննդաբերությամբ։ 
– Ո՛Չ, Ո՛Չ։  Ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, ինչպիսին կլինի կյանքը ծննդաբերությունից հետո, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք կտեսնենք մայրիկին, և նա հոգ կտանի մեր մասին։
– Մայրիկի՞ն։ Դու հավատո՞ւմ ես մայրիկի գոյությանը։ Եվ որտե՞ղ է նա։
– Նա ամենուր է, մեր շուրջը։ Մենք նրա մեջ ենք և նրա շնորհիվ ենք գոյատևում, ապրում և տեղաշարժվում։ Առանց նրա մենք ոչինչ ենք։
– Կատարյալ հիմարություն է։ Ես չեմ տեսել ոչ մի մայրիկի, ու դրա համար էլ ակնհայտ է, որ նա պարզապես գոյություն չունի։
– Ո՛չ, ո՛չ, համաձայն չեմ։ Չէ՞ որ երբեմն, երբ լռություն է տիրում, կարելի է լսել ու զգալ, թե ինչպես է նա շոյում մեր աշխարհը։ Ես հավատում եմ, որ մեր իսկական կյանքը սկսվելու է միայն ծննդաբերությունից հետո։

_Աղբյուրը ՝ Artgeo–ի բլոգ_

----------

Tig (27.10.2009), Yellow Raven (27.10.2009), Արծիվ (27.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Էսօր մի տեքստ եմ հանդիպել, թեմային շատ համահունչ է, իմ կարծիքով, ու, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ տեսակետ ունեք, հետաքրքիր է. 
> 
> *Երկվորյակների խոսակցությունը արգանդում*
> Երեխաներից մեկը հավատացյալ է, մյուսն՝ անհավատ։
> – Դու հավատո՞ւմ ես ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանքի գոյությանը,– հարցնում է անհավատը։
> – Այո, իհարկե։ Բոլորի համար էլ պարզ է, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանք կա։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ավելի ուժեղ դառնանք ու պատրաստ լինենք այն ամենին, ինչ սպասում է մեզ այնտեղ։
> – Հիմարություն է այդ ամենը։ Ծննդաբերությունից հետո ոչ մի կյանք էլ չկա։ Դու կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսին կարող է լինել այդ կյանքը։
> – Մանրամասները չգիտեմ, բայց հավատում եմ, որ այնտեղ ավելի շատ լույս ու ուրախություն կա, և որ այնտեղ, օրինակ, մենք ինքներս կուտենք մեր բերանով։
> – Ի՜նչ  ցնդաբանություն... Անհնար է մենակ քայլել և ուտել։ Ծիծաղելի է։ Մենք ունենք պորտալար, որը մեզ սնում է։ Իսկ այնտեղից դեռ երբեք ոչ ոք չի վերադարձել։ 
> ...


Պարզապես հիանալի է ու շատ դիպուկ, Ուլուանա իսկ կարող ես ասել որտեղից է Artgeo վերցրել  այս պատմությունը: Նախորոք շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Է՜հ, Uluana ջան, համա՜ թե փորձանքի մեջ ես ընկել։ ՈՒզու՜մ ես կույր հավատ ունեցող մարդկանց փաստերով բան ապացուցել։ Չնայած չեմ էլ կարող ասել, թե դեմ եմ կույր հավատին, քանի որ ինքս էլ չգիտեմ, կույր հավա՞տն է լավ, թե՞ ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական վերլուծության ենթարկելը։ Մի կողմից, եթե կույր հավատ չունենաս, ամեն կողմից փորձում են սիրտդ կասկածներ գցել, դե արի՜ ու կարճ խելքովդ դրանցից գլուխ հանի։ Մյուս կողմից, բա՞ որ  պարզվի, որ  սխալ բանի նկատմամբ ես կույր հավատով  լցվա՞ծ։  Բա  տենց ո՞նց կլինի… Մինչև ե՞րբ… Մի  խոսքով չգիտեմ։ 
> Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում։ Մեկ է, ինչքան էլ որ հավաստի փաստարկներ բերես, միևնույն է, կույր հավատ ունեցող մարդուն չես կարող համոզել։ Այսպիսի խոսակցությունները սովորաբար անվերջ շարունակվում են։ Միայն կարող է իզուր թշնամանքով լցվեն քո նկատմամբ։ Կրոնական վիճաբանությունների ժամանակ ցավոք այդպես շատ է լինում։ Այսպիսի հարցերում ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ունի, ու սովորաբար մարդիկ շատ անհանդուրժողական են տրամադրված լինում իրենց կարծիքի հետ չհամաձայնվողի նկատմամբ։ Հետո էլ, մեկ էլ տեսար քեզ աղանդավոր հանեն ու սկսեն աշխարհի բոլոր մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրել։ Հիմա մոդա է այլ կերպ մտածողին աղանդավոր հանելը (նույնիսկ եթե համոզմունքները կրոնական բնույթ չեն կրում )։
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե հիմա լռես, ասվածներին չպատասխանես, կսկսեն ասել. «Ա՛յ, տեսա՞ք, օդի մեջ անհիմն խոսացող էր, ճշմարիտ հավատից վախեցավ, փախավ»։
> Այնպես  որ, Uluana ջան, փորձանքի մեջ ես ընկել ։
> 
> Հ. Գ.
> Ժողովուրդ, գրածս ցնդաբանական մտորումներին շատ լուրջ մի վերաբերվեք, ու որպես անձնական վիրավորանք հանկարծ մի ընդունեք։ Աշխատեք մի քիչ հումորով մոտենալ։ Դրանք ուղղակի ընդհանուր մտորումներ էին նման թեմաների վերաբերյալ ու ոչ մեկին ուղղված չէին։ Չնայած, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ ասել, բայց դե, մարդ ես էլի… Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում, որ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը վատ բաների բերի։


Բարեկամ սա կույր հավատք չի կոչվում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Էսօր մի տեքստ եմ հանդիպել, թեմային շատ համահունչ է, իմ կարծիքով, ու, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ տեսակետ ունեք, հետաքրքիր է. 
> 
> *Երկվորյակների խոսակցությունը արգանդում*
> Երեխաներից մեկը հավատացյալ է, մյուսն՝ անհավատ։
> – Դու հավատո՞ւմ ես ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանքի գոյությանը,– հարցնում է անհավատը։
> – Այո, իհարկե։ Բոլորի համար էլ պարզ է, որ ծննդաբերությունից հետո կյանք կա։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ավելի ուժեղ դառնանք ու պատրաստ լինենք այն ամենին, ինչ սպասում է մեզ այնտեղ։
> – Հիմարություն է այդ ամենը։ Ծննդաբերությունից հետո ոչ մի կյանք էլ չկա։ Դու կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսին կարող է լինել այդ կյանքը։
> – Մանրամասները չգիտեմ, բայց հավատում եմ, որ այնտեղ ավելի շատ լույս ու ուրախություն կա, և որ այնտեղ, օրինակ, մենք ինքներս կուտենք մեր բերանով։
> – Ի՜նչ  ցնդաբանություն... Անհնար է մենակ քայլել և ուտել։ Ծիծաղելի է։ Մենք ունենք պորտալար, որը մեզ սնում է։ Իսկ այնտեղից դեռ երբեք ոչ ոք չի վերադարձել։ 
> ...


Սրա մասին ես գրել էի այս թեմայում , հավանաբար քչերն են կարդացել: Ուղակի կցված ֆայլով էի դրել, որովհետև ռուսերենով էր:



> «Կյանք մահից հետո»  կարդացեք շատ լավնա /կարճա համել/:
> Ինձ շատա դուր եկել երևի ձեզ էլ կգա


 Հետո էլ հա ուզում էի բլոգումս դնել տենց հա  մոռանում էի :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Պարզապես հիանալի է ու շատ դիպուկ, Ուլուանա իսկ կարող ես ասել որտեղից է Artgeo վերցրել  այս պատմությունը: Նախորոք շնորհակալություն:


ճիշտ է, դիպուկ էր, որովհետև քեզ կարելի է հազար անգամ ասել կամ բացատրել, ինչո՞ւ չէ նաև ցույց տալ ծննդաբերությունից առաջը և հետոն, դրանց միջև փոխադարձ կապը, դա կա, իրականություն է, և հիմնված չէ միայն հավատքի վրա,իսկ դու չես կարող մահվանից հետո կյանքը ցույց տալ, բացատրել, օրինակ բերել որևէ մեկին, դու դրան մենակ հավատում ես: 
Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

> ճիշտ է, դիպուկ էր, որովհետև քեզ կարելի է հազար անգամ ասել կամ բացատրել, ինչո՞ւ չէ նաև ցույց տալ ծննդաբերությունից առաջը և հետոն, դրանց միջև փոխադարձ կապը, դա կա, իրականություն է, և հիմնված չէ միայն հավատքի վրա,իսկ դու չես կարող մահվանից հետո կյանքը ցույց տալ, բացատրել, օրինակ բերել որևէ մեկին, դու դրան մենակ հավատում ես: 
> Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է


Եղոյան ջան, եթե ուզում ես տրամաբանությամբ, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ես էլ առավելապես կողմ եմ տրամաբանությանը: Քանի որ ցանկացած բան ունի իր տրամաբանական բացատրությունը, ուղղակի կա մի եթե… եթե մենք տվյալ պահին չենք գտնում տվյալ երևույթի տրամաբանությունը, ուրեմն մենք ունենք ինֆորմացիայի պակաս տվյալ երևույթի մասին…
Սա իմիջայլոց…

Հիմա մի քանի հարց, ու ակնկալում եմ տրամաբանական ու հիմնավոր պատասխաններ:

1.  Մարդու գործունեության էներգիան, ինչպիսի՞ն է, այն ունի լոկ կենսաբանական ծագում, թե նաև հոգևոր: /Կենսաբանական ասելով հասկանում եմ լոկ նյութականի մեջ պարունակող էներգիան:/ Այսինքն ուզում եմ հասկանալ դու ինչպե՞ս ես ընդունում, մարդը զուտ կենսաբանակա՞ն էակ է, թե՞ իր մեջ կրում է նաև հոգևոր էներգիա: 
  Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ իմ կարծիքը, ասեմ, որ ես կարծում եմ որ մարդը նաև հոգևոր էներգիաի կրող է, քանի որ չեմ կարծում, որ զուտ կենսաբանական՝ այսինք նյութական էներգիաից, կարող է միտք գոյանալ, էլ չեմ ասում այլ բաների մասին…
2. Եթե ընդունում ես, որ մարդ նաև հոգևոր էներգակիր է, ապա երկրորդ հարցը՝ Էներգիան կարո՞ղ է հենց այնպես կորչել, կամ հենց այնպես առաջանալ…

Կարծում եմ ֆիզիկայից մեզ հայտնի ամենատրամաբանական օրենքներից այս մեկը՝ էներգիաի պահպանման օրենքը, այստեղ էլ է կիրառելի: Հետևապես մարդու հոգևոր էներգիան /որի մասին, դեռևս շատ քիչ բան գիտենք/ չի կարող հենց այնպես անհետանալ: Չեմ պնդում, թե այն կմնա նորից անձնավոված տեսքով, դեռ դրա հիմքերը չունեմ: Բայց որ այն ձևափոխվում է մեկ այլ վիճակի և ձևի կարծում եմ, սա հաստատ տրամաբանական է: Այսինքն մահից հետո մարդ հաստատ շարունակվում է: Այլ հարց է թե ինչպիսին է այդ շարունակությունը…

----------

Արծիվ (28.10.2009), Դատարկություն (27.10.2009), յոգի (28.10.2009), Չամիչ (27.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ընգեր, բայց դու շատ շուստռի տղա ես… չես հավատում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ քեզ ապահովագրում ես… ամեն դեպքում էլ լավ վերջաբան է… ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ քո էս դիրքորոշման հետ, բայց աչքիս տերը քեզ ծծմբի լիճն ա ուղղարկելու… 
> 
> Մարդն իսկապես եթե հավատում է մի բանի ու հետո պարզվում է որ դա սուտ է եղել, ապա դա հսկայական հոգեկան հարված է լինում նրա համար… Մայր Թերեզան քեզ օրինակ… 
> 
> … բայց դու պրոբլեմ չես ունենա Դատարկություն ջան, ոչ հոգեկան հարված կստանաս, ոչ էլ ծծմբի լճում կլողանաս, բայց "զատո" կրոնականների հետ հարաբերությունդ լավ կլինի… քաղաքական մոտեցում է


Մեֆիստոֆելես թե ես ոնց եմ հավատում դա մենակ Աստված գիտի, ես չեմ որ պիտի ապացուցեմ իմ հավատը… ես չգիտեմ թե դու դրա մեջ ինչ վատ բան գտար... միշտ էլ սխալի հավանականություն կա  եթե նույնիսկ 0.00001 տոկոս էդ նույնպես սխալա… Ես ասեմ կրոնականների հետ շատ վատ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ու նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ հունից հանել եմ, ննենց որ աչքիս ծծմբի լճում եմ լողանալու.

----------

Արծիվ (28.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եղոյան ջան, եթե ուզում ես տրամաբանությամբ, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ես էլ առավելապես կողմ եմ տրամաբանությանը: Քանի որ ցանկացած բան ունի իր տրամաբանական բացատրությունը, ուղղակի կա մի եթե… եթե մենք տվյալ պահին չենք գտնում տվյալ երևույթի տրամաբանությունը, ուրեմն մենք* ունենք ինֆորմացիայի պակաս տվյալ երևույթի մասին…*


համաձայն եմ և սրա, և մյուս նշածդ երկու կետերի հետ /կենսաբանական ու նաև  հոգևոր ծագում/: ու հենց սրա համար էլ մեր հավատացող հայերին ասում եմ ցույց տան հետոն, եթե իրենք էլ չգիտեն ինչ է լինում դրանից հետո, ինչպե՞ս կարող են հաստատ ասել, որ մահվանից հետո կյանք կա: իրենք *մենակ հավատում* են դրան, իրենք չեն ասում կա: իսկ ես ոչ ասում եմ կա, ու ոչ էլ ասում եմ հավատում եմ կամ ինձ հույս տալով ապրում, որ հնարավոր է կյանք կա, չի լինի ջհանդամին լինի, զատո արդեն կիմանամ սուտա/ ինչն ասեց պարոն Դատարկությունը վերևում/ :Pardon: 
արի օրինակ բերենք բույսը, սերմը ցանեցինք, ծլեց, ծաղկեց, սիրուն էր, իրան շատերն էին հավանում, բայց մի օր ինքը չորացավ,փշրվեց, մի հատ էլ քամի ու էլ ինքը չկա, ինչքան էլ սիրուն էր, լավն էր, ուզում էինք ինքը թեկուզ ուրիշ լիներ, բայց չկա չէ՞, ու էլ չի էլ լինելու: Նույն բանն էլ սա է, ծնվեցիր, ապրեցիր, լավ արեցիր, մահացար, վերջ, քանի չգիտեք ինչա լինում հետոն, հաստատ մի ասեք կա:

----------

յոգի (28.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> ցույց տան հետոն, եթե իրենք էլ չգիտեն ինչ է լինում դրանից հետո, ինչպե՞ս կարող են հաստատ ասել, որ մահվանից հետո կյանք կա: իրենք մենակ հավատում են դրան, իրենք չեն ասում կա:


Ես ապագան չգիտեմ ու չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, ես քեզ ցույց տալ չեմ կարող որ այդ կյանքը կա



> ինձ հույս տալով ապրում, որ հնարավոր է կյանք կա, չի լինի ջհանդամին լինի, զատո արդեն կիմանամ սուտա/ ինչն ասեց պարոն Դատարկությունը վերևում/


Ես չեմ ասում է չկա ես ասում եմ եթե նույնիսկ չլինի, բայց ես 99,99 տոկոսով համոզված եմ որ կա:


> արի օրինակ բերենք բույսը, սերմը ցանեցինք, ծլեց, ծաղկեց, սիրուն էր, իրան շատերն էին հավանում, բայց մի օր ինքը չորացավ,փշրվեց, մի հատ էլ քամի ու էլ ինքը չկա, ինչքան էլ սիրուն էր, լավն էր, ուզում էինք ինքը թեկուզ ուրիշ լիներ, բայց չկա չէ՞, ու էլ չի էլ լինելու:


Եղոյան ջան, սերմը ցանեցիր աճեց բույսը մեծացավ ու մահացավ....... իսկ ինչու համարենք որ բույսը մահացավ, գուցե նա էլ է գնում այլ աշխարհներ ու իրենից հետո իր հիմքի վրա աճում է նոր բույս, շատ բաներ կան կյանքում որ պետք չէ ապացուցել, պետք է մենակ հավատալ, այո' հավատալ, որին դու էդքան դեմ ես...

Համել ինչ ենք կռիվ անում, էսա մի 75 տարի համբերենք ինքներս կհամոզվենք կա թե՞ ոչ, 75 տարին էդքան էլ շատ ժամանակ չի, թվումա աչքերդ փակում ես ու կյանքդ անցնումա.....

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ասած-չասած մեկա, ամենք իրենն է պնդում :Xeloq:  

Դուք շարունակեք հավատալ ոչ մի բանին, ես էլ շարունակեմ ապրել, ամենքս ստանում ենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք: Բոլորս գոհ ենք ու գնում ենք մեր ճանապարհով :Wink:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ասած-չասած մեկա, ամենք իրենն է պնդում 
> 
> Դուք շարունակեք հավատալ ոչ մի բանին, ես էլ շարունակեմ ապրել, ամենքս ստանում ենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք: Բոլորս գոհ ենք ու գնում ենք մեր ճանապարհով


Եղոյան ջան դու Աստծուն չես հավատում՞

----------


## Համիկ

*Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*[/QUOTE]

Դատարկություն ջան, շատ ձևավորված և վստահ մտքեր եք արտահայտում, որոնց հետ, ի միջի այլոց, ես համաձայն եմ:  Միակ բանը, որ ինձ զարմացնում է՝ Ձեր տարիքն է:  Այդ տարիքում սովորաբար մաքսիմալիստ են լինում, հավատում են միայն սևին կամ սպիտակին: Ձեր վիճաբանության մեջ մտնելու ձևը անգամ զարմանալիորեն հասուն է:
Կարծում եմ,  իրոք, Դուք առաջին կյանքը չի, որ ապրում եք: Ափսոս, որ նախորդի մասին ոչինչ չենք հիշում…

----------

Tig (27.10.2009), Yellow Raven (28.10.2009), Արծիվ (28.10.2009), Դատարկություն (27.10.2009), յոգի (28.10.2009), Չամիչ (27.10.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

> Ժողովուդ ինչ որ մեկը լսել է ԿԱԲԱԼԱ / չգիտեմ ճիշտ՞ ա ուղղագրությունը/ գիտության մասին; ԴԱ ոչ թե կրոն է այլ գիտություն , 21-րդ դարի Ֆիզիկա,  
> ՇԱՏ հետաքրքիր է,
>  այս թեմայով ԲՈԼՈՐ հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է: Կարծեմ Հայաստանում այդ ուսմունքը չկա :


21-րդ դարի ֆիզիկա՞։
Դժվար թե։
Համենայնդեպս մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա դրա մասին կա այստեղ։




> По определению, Каббала - наука о мироздании, звеном которого являемся и мы.


Կա՞ արդյոք կյանք մահից հետո. կիմանանք միմիայն երբ ինքներս հասնենք մեր վերջին...  
Քանի որ ինչ–որ մի բանի ավարտը հաստատ մի այլ բանի սկիզբ է դնում։

----------


## ministr

> Շատ ճիշտ որոշում ես կայացրել Դատարկություն ջան ու ես կավելացնեի որ դու չես փոշմանի այդ հարցում քանզի գրված է ՝
> *Եւ երկնքից լսեցի մի ձայն, որ ասում էր. «Ահա՛ւասիկ Աստծու խորանը, որ մարդկանց մէջ է. նա պիտի բնակուի նրանց հետ, եւ նրանք պիտի լինեն նրա ժողովուրդը, եւ նա էլ՝ նրանց Աստուածը եւ պիտի սրբի նրանց աչքերից ամէն արտասուք. եւ այլեւս մահ չկայ. ո՛չ սուգ, ո՛չ աղաղակ, ո՛չ ցաւ եւ ո՛չ չարչարանք, քանի որ առաջինն անցաւ»։ Եւ գահի վրայ նստողն ինձ ասաց. «Ահա՛ւասիկ ամէն բան նոր եմ դարձնում»։ Ապա ինձ ասաց. «Գրի՛ր, այս խօսքերը ճշմարիտ եւ վստահելի են»։ Դարձեալ ինձ ասաց. «Եղաւ. ես Ալ`ան եւ Օմեղան եմ, Սկիզբը եւ Վախճանը. ես ծարաւածներին ձրի պիտի տամ կեանքի ջրի աղբիւրից։ Ով յաղթի, պիտի ժառանգի այս ամէնը. եւ ես նրանց համար Աստուած պիտի լինեմ, եւ նրանք ինձ համար պիտի լինեն որդիներ։ Իսկ գալով ծոյլերին ու անհաւատներին, ոճրագործներին եւ պոռնիկներին, կախարդներին եւ կռապաշտներին, հմայողներին եւ բոլոր ստախօսներին՝ ամբարիշտներին, նրանց բաժինը ծծմբով եւ հրով այրուող լճի մէջ է, որ երկրորդ մահն է»։*


Լավ բա հետո էդ լճից ոնց են դուրս պրծնում ու այցելում իրենց հարազատներին, որոնց մի ոտքը արդեն անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհում է? Նման այցելությունների մեջ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ մահացողը սկսել է խոսել անցավորների հետ և զարմացել ներկաների վրա, որ չեն տեսնում նրանց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սրա մասին ես գրել էի այս թեմայում , հավանաբար քչերն են կարդացել: Ուղակի կցված ֆայլով էի դրել, որովհետև ռուսերենով էր:
> 
>  Հետո էլ հա ուզում էի բլոգումս դնել տենց հա  մոռանում էի


Ամինա ջան իսկ դա հնարավոր է հայերենով, պարզապես ռուսերենը համարյա մոռացել եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ճիշտ է, դիպուկ էր, որովհետև քեզ կարելի է հազար անգամ ասել կամ բացատրել, ինչո՞ւ չէ նաև ցույց տալ ծննդաբերությունից առաջը և հետոն, դրանց միջև փոխադարձ կապը, դա կա, իրականություն է, և հիմնված չէ միայն հավատքի վրա,իսկ դու չես կարող մահվանից հետո կյանքը ցույց տալ, բացատրել, օրինակ բերել որևէ մեկին, դու դրան մենակ հավատում ես: 
> Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է


Յեղոյան բայց դու մոռանում ես որ այս խոսակցությունը գնում է երկվորյակ երեխաների միջև ու ամենակարևորը նախքան նրանց լույս աշխարհ գալը ու սա շատ համեմատական է այսօրվա մեր թեմային քանի որ մեզանից շատերն էլ չեն հավատում (այդ անհավատ երեխայի նման) որ այս կյանքից հետո կա մի կյանք: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում այդ հավատացյալ երեխան կա՞րողացավ այն անհավատին ապացուցել կամ ցույց տալ որ կա մի կյանք այդտեղից (մոր արգանդից) դուրս գալուց հետո, իհարկե ոչ քանի որ այդ երեխան հավատքով էր պատկերացնում և զգում էր այդ աշխարհը: Այնպես էլ դա հիմա ապացուցել անհնար է, կարծում եմ մենք իրար հասկացանք:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Համել ինչ ենք կռիվ անում, էսա մի 75 տարի համբերենք ինքներս կհամոզվենք կա թե՞ ոչ, 75 տարին էդքան էլ շատ ժամանակ չի, թվումա աչքերդ փակում ես ու կյանքդ անցնումա.....


Լավ ես ասում ու երանի թե դա այդպես լինի 75 տարի  :Think:  իսկ ով է համոզված որ այդքան կձքի կա՞ մեկը այս մոլորակի վրա որ հաստատ իմանում է իր վախճանը, պատասխանը միանշանակ է՝ ՈՉ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Յեղոյան բայց դու մոռանում ես որ այս խոսակցությունը գնում է երկվորյակ երեխաների միջև ու ամենակարևորը նախքան նրանց լույս աշխարհ գալը ու սա շատ համեմատական է այսօրվա մեր թեմային քանի որ մեզանից շատերն էլ չեն հավատում (այդ անհավատ երեխայի նման) որ այս կյանքից հետո կա մի կյանք: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում այդ հավատացյալ երեխան կա՞րողացավ այն անհավատին ապացուցել կամ ցույց տալ որ կա մի կյանք այդտեղից (մոր արգանդից) դուրս գալուց հետո, իհարկե ոչ քանի որ այդ երեխան հավատքով էր պատկերացնում և զգում էր այդ աշխարհը: Այնպես էլ դա հիմա ապացուցել անհնար է, *կարծում եմ մենք իրար հասկացանք*:


դու էս թեմայից բացի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ չունես :Angry2:  
սրա համար տուգանայինա գալու, գիտեմ :Angry2: 
հազար անգամ ասեցի էլի ես չեմ հավատում, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում փոխեմ կարծիքս էս ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ, դուք էլի ձերն եք շարունակում: Չեք կարող մենակ ձեր հավատով ապացուցել նման բան, ես էլ հավատում եմ որ էդ կարմիր սմայլերի համար տուգանային չեմ ստանալու, բայց հաստատ ստանալու եմ, էլ ի՞նչ օրինակ բերեմ որ հասկանաք սխալ եք, հենց այս երկու երեխաների մասին արդեն վերևում գրել եմ, որ կարող ենք բոլորս էլ տեսնել դրա առաջն ու հետոն, իսկ ձեր մահանալուց հետո կյանքը չեք կարող տեսնել:
*չէ, իրար չհասկացանք*

----------


## Արծիվ

> դու էս թեմայից բացի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ չունես 
> սրա համար տուգանայինա գալու, գիտեմ
> հազար անգամ ասեցի էլի ես չեմ հավատում, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում փոխեմ կարծիքս էս ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ, դուք էլի ձերն եք շարունակում: Չեք կարող մենակ ձեր հավատով ապացուցել նման բան, ես էլ հավատում եմ որ էդ կարմիր սմայլերի համար տուգանային չեմ ստանալու, բայց հաստատ ստանալու եմ, էլ ի՞նչ օրինակ բերեմ որ հասկանաք սխալ եք, հենց այս երկու երեխաների մասին արդեն վերևում գրել եմ, որ կարող ենք բոլորս էլ տեսնել դրա առաջն ու հետոն, իսկ ձեր մահանալուց հետո կյանքը չեք կարող տեսնել:
> *չէ, իրար չհասկացանք*


Իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ մենք քեզ ստիպում ենք հավատալ, քոնը դրած միշտ ասում ես, չես ընդունում հավատացողների կարծիքը մի ընդունիր: Իսկ տուգանայինի մասին ասեմ որ դու հաստատ կստանաս եթե սենց շարունակես:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լավ բա հետո էդ լճից ոնց են դուրս պրծնում ու այցելում իրենց հարազատներին, որոնց մի ոտքը արդեն անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհում է? Նման այցելությունների մեջ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ մահացողը սկսել է խոսել անցավորների հետ և զարմացել ներկաների վրա, որ չեն տեսնում նրանց:


Մինիստր ջան դա վերջն է ամեն բանի ու եթե մեկը արժանանում է կրակե լճին ապա դրանից հետո վերադարձ չկա (ըստ աստվածաշնչի) իսկ մահացողը խոսել է անցավորների հետ դրա մասին գաղափար չունեմ ու չեմ կարող ենչադրություններ անել:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ մենք քեզ ստիպում ենք հավատալ, քոնը դրած միշտ ասում ես, չես ընդունում հավատացողների կարծիքը մի ընդունիր: Իսկ տուգանայինի մասին ասեմ որ դու հաստատ կստանաս եթե սենց շարունակես:


քարի դար չի որ ստիպեն :Wink: 
ես իմ ասածների համար օրինակ եմ բերում, ու նույնն էլ առաջարկում եմ ձեզ, իսկ դուք պնդում եք մենակ այն պատճառով որ հավատում եք ու վերջ, չկա իմաստ քո ասածի մեջ: եթե դու ասես, ցույց տաս, ինչ որ ձևով, բացի հավատալուցդ, բացատրես կհասկանամ ու կընդունեմ: Բայց չկա, դու ուզենաս էլ չես կարող դա անել:

----------

յոգի (28.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> դու էս թեմայից բացի ուրիշ հետաքրքրություններ չունես 
> սրա համար տուգանայինա գալու, գիտեմ
> հազար անգամ ասեցի էլի ես չեմ հավատում, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում փոխեմ կարծիքս էս ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ, դուք էլի ձերն եք շարունակում: Չեք կարող մենակ ձեր հավատով ապացուցել նման բան, ես էլ հավատում եմ որ էդ կարմիր սմայլերի համար տուգանային չեմ ստանալու, բայց հաստատ ստանալու եմ, էլ ի՞նչ օրինակ բերեմ որ հասկանաք սխալ եք, հենց այս երկու երեխաների մասին արդեն վերևում գրել եմ, որ կարող ենք բոլորս էլ տեսնել դրա առաջն ու հետոն, իսկ ձեր մահանալուց հետո կյանքը չեք կարող տեսնել:
> *չէ, իրար չհասկացանք*


Հա ասեմ որ դու շատ հմուտ ես մարդկանց սխալ հանելու մեջ որը շատ վատ բան է և շատ եմ խնդրում մի սպառնա ինձ, քավ լիցի եթե ես քեզ փորձում եմ ստիպել հավատ ինչ որ մի բանի պարզապես դու ես հարցեր տալիս իսկ մենք հարգանքով պատասխանում ենք:

----------

Second Chance (28.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> քարի դար չի որ ստիպեն
> ես իմ ասածների համար օրինակ եմ բերում, ու նույնն էլ առաջարկում եմ ձեզ, իսկ դուք պնդում եք մենակ այն պատճառով որ հավատում եք ու վերջ, չկա իմաստ քո ասածի մեջ: եթե դու ասես, ցույց տաս, ինչ որ ձևով, բացի հավատալուցդ, բացատրես կհասկանամ ու կընդունեմ: Բայց չկա, դու ուզենաս էլ չես կարող դա անել:


Քո առաջարկությունների կարիքը չունենք (համենայն դեպ ես): Ես քեզ պարզ օրինակը ցույց տվեցի որ ինչպես այդ երեխան չկարողացավ համոզել մյուսին այնպես էլ ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել քեզ բայց սա չի կոչվում կույր հավատք պարզապես ես այսպես եմ հավատում: Իսկ հետաքրքիր է հիմա մեզանից ով է փորձում դիմացինին համոզել կամ հավատացնել մի ինչ որ բանի, դու՞ թե ես՞, իհարկե դու քանի որ ես քեզ չեմ հարցնում թե դու ի՞նչի չես հավատում այլ դու ես ինձ հարցնում ի՞նչի ես հավատում: Հաջողույուն Յեղոյան  :Bye:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Քո առաջարկությունների կարիքը չունենք (համենայն դեպ ես): Ես քեզ պարզ օրինակը ցույց տվեցի որ ինչպես այդ երեխան չկարողացավ համոզել մյուսին այնպես էլ ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել քեզ բայց սա չի կոչվում կույր հավատք պարզապես ես այսպես եմ հավատում: Իսկ հետաքրքիր է հիմա մեզանից ով է փորձում դիմացինին համոզել կամ հավատացնել մի ինչ որ բանի, դու՞ թե ես՞, իհարկե դու քանի որ ես քեզ չեմ հարցնում թե դու ի՞նչի չես հավատում այլ դու ես ինձ հարցնում ի՞նչի ես հավատում: *Հաջողույուն Յեղոյան*


1. ես քեզ ոչ մի բան չեմ հարցրել :Cool: ինքներդ եք եկել ու համոզում, որ հավատքով ապրելու եք մահանալուց հետո
2. գնում ես քնելու՞ :Xeloq:  բարի գիշեր

----------


## Արծիվ

> 1. ես քեզ ոչ մի բան չեմ հարցրելինքներդ եք եկել ու համոզում, որ հավատքով ապրելու եք մահանալուց հետո
> 2. գնում ես քնելու՞ բարի գիշեր


Չէ ստեղ եմ պարզապես սա բանավեճ չի կոչվում Յեղոյան, ինչքան էլ մենք իրար կարծիքներ չկիսենք այնուամենայնիվ պիտի հարգենք իրար կարծիքները իսկ եթե քո քունը տանում է բարի գիշեր քեզ  :Wink:

----------


## ranchpar

> *Ինձ համար ավելի լավ է հավատալ ու հետո պարզել որ իմ հավատացածը սուտ է, քան չհավատալ, սակայն հետո փոշմանել նրա համար որ չեմ հավատացել: Նույնն էլ խորհուրդ կտայի ձեզ*




Իսկ  ինձ  համար  ավելի  լավ  է  ուսունասիրել  այդ  հավատալիքը ու  ընտրել   մի այնպիսի  ուղի,որ  ինքս  պիտի  կերտեմ  և  ինքս  միտի  այդ  ուղղու  վրա  կառուցեմ  ու  ստեղծագործեմ  իմ  երջանկությունը  և  ոչ  թէ  հավատալ  մի  այնպիսի  բանի,որ  մարդն   է  հորինել  ու  որն  դեռ  պարզ  չէ ՝ճշմարտությու՞ն է , թէ՞   ուղղակի  մարդկանց  կառավարելու  համար  հօրնված  սուտ.....

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

ինքներդ եք եկել ու համոզում, որ հավատքով ապրելու եք մահանալուց հետո


ինքներս  չենք  համոզվում,հենա  որ  համոզվեինք  էլ  ինչ  ջանք  կթափեին  2009  տարի  համոզեին ոմն չհամոզող  կրոն...

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ինքներդ եք եկել ու համոզում, որ հավատքով ապրելու եք մահանալուց հետո
> 
> 
> ինքներս  չենք  համոզվում,հենա  որ  համոզվեինք  էլ  ինչ  ջանք  կթափեին  2009  տարի  համոզեին *ոմն չհամոզող  կրոն*...


 :Shok: 
քրիստոնեությու՞նն է չհամոզող կրոն :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ինքներդ եք եկել ու համոզում, որ հավատքով ապրելու եք մահանալուց հետո
> 
> 
> ինքներս  չենք  համոզվում,հենա  որ  համոզվեինք  էլ  ինչ  ջանք  կթափեին  2009  տարի  համոզեին ոմն չհամոզող  կրոն...


Ռանչպար ստեղ մարդիկ արտահայտում են իրենց սեփական կարծիքները (ինչքան էլ ոմանց այդ դուր չգա) այլ ոչ թե համոզում կարծում եմ ջոկում ես տարբերությունը հարգելիս  :Wink:

----------

ranchpar (28.10.2009), Դատարկություն (28.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իսկ ինձ համար ավելի լավ է ուսունասիրել այդ հավատալիքը ու ընտրել մի այնպիսի ուղի,որ ինքս պիտի կերտեմ և ինքս միտի այդ ուղղու վրա կառուցեմ ու ստեղծագործեմ իմ երջանկությունը և ոչ թէ հավատալ մի այնպիսի բանի,որ մարդն է հորինել ու որն դեռ պարզ չէ ՝ճշմարտությու՞ն է , թէ՞ ուղղակի մարդկանց կառավարելու համար հօրնված սուտ.....


Դե ուսումնասիրիր, և հենց առաջին գոնե չնչին արդյունքի գաս կտենաս, որ կյանքդ արդեն անցելա

----------

Արծիվ (28.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009), յոգի (28.10.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

Մահ... իսկ հետո ինձ համար *Դրախտ*

----------

Դատարկություն (29.10.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞ - Վամֆիմ կամ Նիբիրու մոլորակ  :Love:

----------


## Սլիմ

Մահ ... իսկ հետո? հետո վերջ , էլ ինչ հետո, հավես էլ չի լինի հետոյի համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մահ... իսկ հետո ինձ համար *Դրախտ*


իշտահիդ քացախ

----------

Kita (30.10.2009), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Սլիմ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Մահ ... իսկ հետո?


ի նաշա դուշա պերեսիլաեցա , տերբեր կենդանիների , կախված նրանից թէ ինչ կենդանու նման ես ապրել:

----------


## Սլիմ

> ի նաշա դուշա պերեսիլաեցա , տերբեր կենդանիների , կախված նրանից թէ ինչ կենդանու նման ես ապրել:


Իսկ եթե մարդու նման ես ապրել, էլի մարդ հա? Էտպես կարծեմ բուդիզմում էր չէ, որ մահվանից հետո ինչ ասես չէր դառնում, անիմաստ բանա, չեմ հավատում, մահը հենց վերջնա, ոնց որ կինոյի վերջում նստես սպասես , որ էլի մի բան էլ պիտի լինի, մաքսիմում բոնուսներ լինեն , կամ չհաջողված կադրեր :LOL:

----------

Farfalla (30.10.2009), Mephistopheles (30.10.2009), Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), Մինա (21.01.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մարդն  այնքան է մահից սարսափած որ ինչ անհեթեթություն ասես չի մտածի… էլ դրախտ, էլ դժոխք, էլ մեռնելուց հետո նորից ծնվել… ու այնպիսի վառ գույներով են նկարագրում դա ու մոլուցքով հավատում որ անգամ միակ տրված կյանքի մասին են մոռանում ու ամբողջ կյանքներում "չամադան են հավաքում" որ "ընդեղ" հանկարծ մի բանի կարիք չունենան… 

… էս ամեն ինչն ինձ "Բարեկենդանն" է հիշեցնում

----------

Farfalla (30.10.2009), Kita (30.10.2009), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Մինա (21.01.2012), Սլիմ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մարդն  այնքան է մահից սարսափած որ ինչ անհեթեթություն ասես չի մտածի… էլ դրախտ, էլ դժոխք, էլ մեռնելուց հետո նորից ծնվել… ու այնպիսի վառ գույներով են նկարագրում դա ու մոլուցքով հավատում որ անգամ միակ տրված կյանքի մասին են մոռանում ու ամբողջ կյանքներում "չամադան են հավաքում" որ "ընդեղ" հանկարծ մի բանի կարիք չունենան… 
> 
> … էս ամեն ինչն ինձ "Բարեկենդանն" է հիշեցնում


Հա իրոք , ամբողջ կյանքը "ճիշտ" են ապրում, որ արժանանան հավիտենական կյանքի, ասա այ մարդ էտ հավիտենական կյանքը ինչիա պետք, ահավորա , ոնց կարելա մտածել, որ հա պիտի ապրես, անիմաստա դառնում կյանքը: Դրախտի գաղափարին հավատացողները թող նստեն ու սպասեն երբ են մահանալու, ոչ մի բան չանեն, համ էլ մեծ կլինի հավանականությունը որ "սխալ" թույլ չեն տա: Դրախտն ու դժոխքը հորինել են մարդկանց ավելի հեշտ կառավարելու համար:  Իսկ էտ հոգեփոխանակությունը անգամ վիրավորականա, ստացվումա մնոգոռազովի ենք հա? Թարգեք ժողովուրդ կյանքը մեկնա, ապրեքն , որ վերջում, ոնց շատերը չասենք , կյանքիցս բան չհասկացա:

----------

Farfalla (30.10.2009), Mephistopheles (30.10.2009), Մինա (21.01.2012)

----------


## Legolas

> Իսկ եթե մարդու նման ես ապրել, էլի մարդ հա? Էտպես կարծեմ բուդիզմում էր չէ, որ մահվանից հետո ինչ ասես չէր դառնում, անիմաստ բանա, չեմ հավատում, մահը հենց վերջնա, ոնց որ կինոյի վերջում նստես սպասես , որ էլի մի բան էլ պիտի լինի, մաքսիմում բոնուսներ լինեն , կամ չհաջողված կադրեր


ինչ գիտես? :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
կինոյից հետո թազա կինոյա սկսվում:

----------


## Սլիմ

> ինչ գիտես?
> կինոյից հետո թազա կինոյա սկսվում:


Հա , որ? էտ էն անտեր, անգործ մադդիկ են, որ գնալու տեղ ու անելու բան չունեն, անկապ կինոզալում են մնում :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինչ գիտես?
> կինոյից հետո թազա կինոյա սկսվում:


հա բայց փողը որ տված չես լինում դուրս են շպրտում ու որ տված էլ եղար մեկ ա նույն կինոն ա ու ինքնակամ ես դուրս գալու

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա , որ? էտ էն անտեր, անգործ մադդիկ են, որ գնալու տեղ ու անելու բան չունեն, անկապ կինոզալում են մնում


Սլիմ ջան, դրանք հավատացյալներն են

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հա ասեմ որ դու շատ հմուտ ես մարդկանց սխալ հանելու մեջ որը շատ վատ բան է


բայց ինչ կապ կար մարդկանց սխալ հանելու և մահանալուց հետո ապրելու մեջ :Dntknw: 
ես ոչ մեկի սխալ չեմ հանում :Cool: 
ասում ենք կարծիքներ, դրանք ապացուցող օրինակներ, ինչը ձեր մոտ չի ստացվում…ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դուք ձեր հավատացածը չեք կարողանում ապացուցել, դուք էլ մեղավոր չեք, որովհետև նման բան հնարավոր չի :Wink:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան, դրանք հավատացյալներն են


Mephistopheles ջան էստեղից կարելիա անել հետևություն, անգործ ու անտեր :LOL:  Բան չունեմ ասելու, ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի ընտրելու իրա հավտալիքը, բայց պետք չի էլի հասնել ծայրաստիճան բաների :Sad:

----------


## Legolas

> Հա , որ? էտ էն անտեր, անգործ մադդիկ են, որ գնալու տեղ ու անելու բան չունեն, անկապ կինոզալում են մնում





> հա բայց փողը որ տված չես լինում դուրս են շպրտում ու որ տված էլ եղար մեկ ա նույն կինոն ա ու ինքնակամ ես դուրս գալու



ես նկատի ունեի տելեվիզատոր , ու սերիալ  :Jpit: 
իսկ եթե լուրջ, կարևորը լավ մարդ լինել, իսկ հետո ոչ մեկ էլ չգիտի ինչ ա լինոլու: 
բայց ինձ թվում ա որ ինչ որ բան կա էլի ֆսյոտկի :Yes:

----------


## Սլիմ

> ես նկատի ունեի տելեվիզատոր , ու սերիալ 
> իսկ եթե լուրջ, կարևորը լավ մարդ լինել, իսկ հետո ոչ մեկ էլ չգիտի ինչ ա լինոլու: 
> բայց ինձ թվում ա որ ինչ որ բան կա էլի ֆսյոտկի


Մտածի սրտիդ ուզած ձևով :Smile:  Կարևորը քեզ լավ զգաս, իսկ թե ոնց ես մտածում իրականում կարևոր չի :Wink:

----------

Legolas (30.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Մտածի սրտիդ ուզած ձևով Կարևորը քեզ լավ զգաս, իսկ թե ոնց ես մտածում իրականում կարևոր չի


ոչ թէ ոնց ես մտածում կարևոր չի, այլ ինչ ա լինելու կարևոր չի :Nono: 
մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## razmik21

Խնդրում եմ, "այո" կամ "ոչ" տարբերակը ընտրելուց հետո գրառում անեք համապատասխան մեկնաբանությամբ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Չգիտեմ. հաստատ գրածդ նկատի ունե՞ս, թե՞ երկնային կյանքի գոյության մասին ես հարցնում:
Ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդ մի քանի անգամ է ապրում, մի քանի կյանք ունի: Իսկ դժոխք կամ դրախտ տանող կյանքին չեմ հավատում: Այսինքն երկրային կյանքերի հաջորդականությունն եմ որպես կյանք հասկանում:

----------

VisTolog (20.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

It depends.

Այո, քանի որ համարում եմ որ որոշակի դիսցիպլինաների օգնությամբ մարդ կարող է սեփական գիտակցված գոյությունը առնվազն մասամբ պահպանել սեփական ֆիզիկական մարմնի փտելուց հետո:

Ոչ, քանի որ չեմ համարում որ միջին ստատիստիկ կյանքով ապրող, մատը մատին չխփող մարդ ընդունակ է նման քայլի: Ռեինկարնացիայի ու դրախտի թեորիաները իրանց ամենատարածված մեկնաբանմամբ չեմ ընդունում:

Նմանօրինակ հայացքների արմատները էն բավականին դասական մտքում են, որ մարդ ծնվումա մահկանացու, բայց կարողա անմահանալ: Էդ միտքը հանդիպումա ամենուր` Չինաստանից սկսած Եվրոպական ալքիմիայով վերջացած:

----------

Benadad (20.03.2010), Mark Pauler (20.03.2010), Արևածագ (21.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո, քանի որ համարում եմ որ որոշակի դիսցիպլինաների օգնությամբ մարդ կարող է սեփական գիտակցված գոյությունը առնվազն մասամբ պահպանել սեփական ֆիզիկական մարմնի փտելուց հետո:


Սեփական գիտակցված գոյությունը ո՞րի հետ եք:

----------


## Նարե

> Չգիտեմ. հաստատ գրածդ նկատի ունե՞ս, թե՞ երկնային կյանքի գոյության մասին ես հարցնում:
> Ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդ մի քանի անգամ է ապրում, մի քանի կյանք ունի: Իսկ դժոխք կամ դրախտ տանող կյանքին չեմ հավատում: Այսինքն երկրային կյանքերի հաջորդականությունն եմ որպես կյանք հասկանում:


փաստորեն ավելի՞ հարազատ է բուդդայականության տարբերակը

----------


## Leo Negri

> Սեփական գիտակցված գոյությունը ո՞րի հետ եք:


Սեփական - այսինքն մարդ հիշումա, ինքը ովա, գիտակցումա, որ մեռելա, պահպանումա սեփական ինդիվիդուալությունը:
Գիտակցված - պահպանվումա գիտակցությունը: Նույնիսկ երազ տեսնելնա մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ անգիտակից պրոցեսս, ուր մնաց մեռնելը:
Գոյություն - այս ամենի առկայությունը մեկ անձնավորության ներքո:

Հնարավորա բացատրությունը մի քիչ ծուռտիկա, բայց դե: Ավելի լավ հայալեզու բացատրություն պահի տակ չեմ կարա գրեմ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> փաստորեն ավելի՞ հարազատ է բուդդայականության տարբերակը


Բուդդայական տարբերակին մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է իմ պատկերացմանը նման: Կարծեմ՝ բուդդայականում ամեն անգամ ըստ դասակարգման բուսականից անցնում են բարձրագույն կերպարանքին՝ մարդուն: Ինձ համար՝ ամեն անգամ մարդ են ծնվում:

----------


## Benadad

Մի բան՝ մարդիկ կան ,որ ասում են հավատում են եմ նրան ,ինչի շոշոփում եմ,մ և զգում եմ, բաըց մի հարց ՝ դուք եթե չեք հասկանում ,որ ասենք կա երկնային արքայություն ,դա նունն է ինչ կյանք մահից հետո, չի նշանոկում ,որ չկա,այնպես ,որ պետք չէ այնպիսի տպավորություն թողնել, որ մարդ արարևածը ամեն ինչ գիտի և կարող է ըմբռնել,եթե պետք լիներ Աստված մեզ այնպես կստեղծեր ,որ մենք էլ կարողանաինք նրա պես մտածել , և այդ դեպփում էլ չէր լինի նրա կարիքը, լավ, դե գոնե մի գրեք այնպիսի բաների մնասին ,որի մասին ,որ թեկուզ մի քիչ եմ ինֆորմացված,լավ՞

----------


## Նարե

> Բուդդայական տարբերակին մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է իմ պատկերացմանը նման: Կարծեմ՝ բուդդայականում ամեն անգամ ըստ դասակարգման բուսականից անցնում են բարձրագույն կերպարանքին՝ մարդուն: Ինձ համար՝ ամեն անգամ մարդ են ծնվում:


Ամեն նոր կյանքում ծնվածի տեսքը կախված է նախորդ կյանքում կատարած իր գործողություններից, ապրելակերպից, ու  ծնվողը պիտի ձգտի ամեն հերթական կյանքում ավելի լավը լինել, ավելի կատարելագործվել, որ հասնի վերջնական երանությանը՝ նիրվանային:

----------


## ministr

Հավատում եմ, որ կա` հիմնվելով կոնկրետ դեպքերի վրա, որոնց ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ կարողացել գտնել:
Դրախտ դժոխք թեման չգիտեմ ինչքանով ենք ճիշտ ընկալում, բայց իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ երկրի վրա են ու կյանքում անցնում ենք դրանց միջով:

----------


## Elmo

Մարդը ոչ թե մարմինն է, որը օժտված է մտածելու, հիշելու ու տրամաբանելու ունակությամբ, այլ հենց էդ ունակությունները: Այսինքն մարդը հենց գիտակցությունն է: Եթե լիներ տեխնոլոգիա, որի շնորհիվ մարդու հիշողությունն ու բոլոր ֆունկցիոնալ հնարավորությունները download անեինք համակարչի մեջ, ապա մարդը կտեղափոխվեր ուրիշ ֆիզիկական միջավայր, իսկ մարմինը ոչնչացնելը մարդու մահվան չէր բերի:

Ի՞նչ է գիտակցությունը առանձին թեմա եմ բացել, ու քանի մենք չգիտենք ո՞րտեից ու ինչի հետևանք է գիտակցությունը, որով մենք օժտված ենք, կամ(քանի որ արդեն նշել եմ, որ մենք հենց էդ գիտակցությունն ենք, որ կանք) ի՞նչից ենք կառուցված մենք, այդ հարցին պատասխանելը ժամանակավրեպ է:

Ամեն դեպքում լավատեսությունս ու լրիվ մահվան վախը ինձ ստիպում են հավատալ ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո գիտակցության պահպանմանը: Հիմա դրախտում կլինի, թե դժողքում էդքան էական չի: Ինձ թվում ա, որ նույնիսկ դժողքը էդքան սարսափելի չի, քան լրիվ մահը:

----------

Fender (30.05.2010), KiLa (07.04.2010), VisTolog (21.03.2010), Արևածագ (21.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.03.2010)

----------


## Armavir

Իսկ ես, օրինակ, ագնոստիկ եմ և այդ հարցին ունեմ մեկ պատասխան՝ *դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել*: Ինձ թվում է ավելորդ չեր լինի այդ տարբերակի ավելացումը հարցումում:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Հավատում ե՞ք, որ երկրային կյանքից հետո կյանք կա» նորաբաց թեման միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «Մահ... իսկ հետո՞» թեմային։ Բացի դրանից, հարցումը ջնջվել է, փոխարենը թեմային ավելացվել է նոր հարցում, որը ներառում է նաև երրորդ տարբերակ։*

----------

Ariadna (22.03.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

Իհարկե էդ հարցին միանշանակ պատասխանել հնարավոր չի: “Դժոխք” կամ “դրախտ” ասվածին չեմ հավատում, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք,որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, կարելի է նույնիսկ դրանց գոյությունը ընդունել: Իմ վարկածը հետևյալն է. քանի որ կյանք ասելով մենք հասկանում ենք մեր  բոլոր ապրած րոպեները,վայրկյաններն ու ակնթարթները, իսկ ժամանակը նույնպես հարաբերական է, այսինքն ոմանց համար մեկ րոպեն կարող է տևել ժամեր, իսկ ոմանց համար ճիշտ հակառակը, կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր է մի վիճակ, երբ մարդու համար մի քանի վայրկյանը այնքան ձգվի, որ թվա հավերժություն: Իմ կարծիքով հենց դա էլ տեղի է ունենում մարդու հետ մահվանից հետո, այսինքն ուղեղի ակտիվության վերջին վայրկյանները ձգվում են մեզ համար անվերջ, իսկ մնացածը կախված է մեր երևակայությունից, մենք ինքներս ենք ստեղծում մեր դժոխքն ու դրախտը ու երևակյորեն ապրում այնտեղ մի քանի վայրկյանում ուրիշների համար, իսկ մեզ համար անվերջության մեջ: Դա էլ ես անվանում եմ կյանք մահից հետո:

----------


## KiLa

Ես մտածում եմ, որ մեր մահից հետո կյանք կա...և դեռ ավելին, կա երկու կյանք: Մեկը հենց այստեղ՝, երկրի վրա, որը շարունակվում է այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև չի մեռնում կյանքից հեռացածի վերջին ծանոթը, կամ նրա վերջին արժանահիշատակ գործը, արարքը, նրա թողածի մասին հիշողությունը: Այս կյանքը ինձ պակաս կարևոր չի թվում, քան ասենք դրախտի կամ դժոխքի գոյությունը երկնքում , կամ գետնի տակ...
Իսկ երկրորդը՝, կանվանենք այն դժոխք ու դրախտ, եդեմ կամ երկնային արքայություն՝, արդեն գոյություն ունի հականյութի աշխարհում, այսինքն հոգիների աշխարհում, որից ոչ ես՝, և ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը , ավելին չգիտի: Եվ ափսոս, որ երբ, մենք այդ մասին իմանում ենք, չենք կարողանում արդեն որևէ կերպ հաղորդակցվել...ու ասել այդքան հետաքրքիր ճշմարտությունը...

----------

Համիկ (29.06.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Interdenominational
> Պատ. Մահ(երկրային կյանքի վերջ) ու դրանից հետո
>  way:
>     Ի՞նչ ասել է "հոգի"


Կարելի է՞ ես էլ պատասխանեմ, Նախ ասեմ, որ Հոգին դա նյութական տարր չէ, նա հոգևոր է, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ, չի ծնվու և չի մեռնում, չի եղել ինչ որ ժամանակ, որ նա գոություն ունեցած չլինի 9 ադ Հոգի կոչվածը մարդ արարածն է, ապրող էակը, ասինքը մենք Ես-ը, որը գտնվում է մարմնի մեջ...



> Ո՞րն է նրա ֆունկցիոնալ դերը:


 Հոգու դերը դա Կյանքն է և գիտակցությունը, որը տարածվում է մարմնի մեջ և կյանքի է բերում նյութական մարմնին, որը պատկանում է Հոգուն: Նրա դերը Գործելն է և այդ գործողությունը արտահայտվում է Հոգու ցանկություննեից և հոգու միակ ցանկությունը Վայելելն է և այդ վայելելու ցանկությունը արտահայտվում է մարմնի միջոցով և իկատար է ածվում բնության ուժի ազդեցության ներքո... 



> Մարդու մեջ որտե՞ղ է այն «պատսպարվում»:


 Ասվում է, որ Հոգին գտնվում է մարդու սրտի մեջ, այրան և շնչի հետ Նրա էներգիան և գիտակցությունը տարածվում է ամբողջ մարմնով...



> Ի՞նչ տեսք, ձև, կազմություն, բաղադրություն ու ծավալ ունի:


 Հոգին ունի նույն տեսքը ինչ մարդը ունի, իսկ բաղադրությունը Մաքուր Հոգևոր Գիտակցություն, ոչ մի նյութական բաղադրություն, (երևի դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մի ինչ որ բան չունենա նյութական բաղադրություն) Դա Հոգևոր Էակ է, որը զգում է բոլոր համերը, տեսնում է ինքը, լսում է նույնպես ինքը, գիտակցում է ինքը, բայց քանի, որ Հոգին հայտնվել է այս նյութական աշխարհ և ստացել է նյութական մարմին, ապա Նա այդ բոլոր զգացմունքները ստանում է մարմնի միջոցով:



> Մարմնաթող վիճակում ո՞րն է նրա սնուցման, գոյատևման աղբյուրը:


 Նա միշտ գոյատևում է, Նա կարիք չունի որևե նութական սննդի, դա մարմնին է հարկավոր: Մարմնաթող վիճակում Հոգին նորից է մարմին ստանում ըստ իր կատարած գործողությունների ստացած արդյունքի... Բայց Հոգին սնվում է Հոգևոր էներգիայով, այսինքը Հոգևոր գիտելիքով և ազատվում է նյութի կալանքից...




> …Փաստացի պատասխանելով գոնե այս հանպատրաստից հարցերին, Դուք ինքներդ Ձեզ /և մեզ համար/ կունենաք ավելի իրատեսական պատասխան, քան երազկոտ «զգում եմ, որ դա այդպես է»-ն:


    Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Աինի

> Ժողովուդ ինչ որ մեկը լսել է ԿԱԲԱԼԱ / չգիտեմ ճիշտ՞ ա ուղղագրությունը/ գիտության մասին; ԴԱ ոչ թե կրոն է այլ գիտություն , 21-րդ դարի Ֆիզիկա,  
> ՇԱՏ հետաքրքիր է,
>  այս թեմայով ԲՈԼՈՐ հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է: Կարծեմ Հայաստանում այդ ուսմունքը չկա :


Կաբալան փիլիսոփայական դպրոց է, որի կրողը Հրեաներն են, ցավալի է, բայց էլի այդ հրէաները, բայց Կաբալան այս երևույթներին մեզ հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրություն տալ չի կարող, քանզի նախ ամբողձովին հերքում է Աստվածաշնչյան տեսակետներն այս մասին, և երկրորդ որովհետև այն ամբողջովին ներծծված է /Ներեցեք արտահայտոըթյանս համար/ միստիցիզմով, լիլիթներ, գալեմներ և այլն... այնպես որ խորհուրդ չեմ տա այս թեմայի պատասխանները փնտրել այնտեղ…
 Ճիշտն ասած թեմայի վերնագիրն ինձ ստիպեց հիշել համանուն գիրքը, որը չնայած ամեն ինչի նույնպես չի պատասխանում այս հարցին, այնուամենայնիվ մի շտապեք մենք բոլորս էլ գնալու ենք այնտեղ որտեղ կամ կգտնենք ,եզ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները, կամ խորը հիասթափություն կապրենք… Իսկ հիմա ինչպես ասել է Խալիլ Ժբրանը ՝ Փնտրեք մահը կյանքի սրտում...

----------

KiLa (24.03.2010), Mark Pauler (22.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իբր՝ շատ ենք հասկացել՝ մահից առաջ ինչ ա, մի հատ էլ հետոն ենք քննարկում :Xeloq: :

----------

KiLa (24.03.2010), Leo Negri (07.04.2010), VisTolog (23.03.2010), Շինարար (22.03.2010)

----------


## Armavir

> Իբր՝ շատ ենք հասկացել՝ մահից առաջ ինչ ա, մի հատ էլ հետոն ենք քննարկում:


Քննարկման մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, վատ է այն երևույթը, երբ մարդու հավատքի ու հուսանքների վրա որոշ մարդիկ փորձում են խաղ անել: 
Փ.Ս. Կատակդ հասկացա  :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010), յոգի (30.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս հարցադրումը մի քիչ վերանայման կարիք ունի ,որովհետև եթե մենք ասում ենք կյանքից հետո կյանք մենք նկատի ունենք նույնպիսի կյանք ինչպիսին մերն է , որը անհնար է , այլապես մենք կարող էինք կապ պահպանել նույնատիպ հասարակության հետ , ըստ իս ինչ որ կա դա նույնատիպ կամ նույնանման կյանք չէ : Այս առումով նոր կտակարանի մեջ կա մի մաս , որտեղ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ին հարցնում են թէ , եթե մի կին մի քանի ամուսին է ունեցել , հանդերցյալ կյանքում որ մեկի կինը պետք է լինի և ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍը պատասխանում է , որ հանդերցյալ կյանքում չեն ամուսնանում այլ լինում են լույսի որդիների պես   սա իհարկե ես բառացիորեն չեմ գրում բայց միտքը նույնն է :
Մատերիաի օրենքով նյութը չի կարող վերանալ այլ կարող է փոխել իր վիճակը և հենց այդ էլ տեղի է ունենում մեզ հետ երբ մենք հրաժեշտ ենք տալիս այս կյանքին : Կարելի է մինչև անգամ մտածել , որ մենք անցնում ենք մի ուրիշ տեսանելիության վոլորտ « նկատի ունեմ  4 D կամ   5 D կամ   9 D  կամ էլի սրա նման մի բան »

----------

KiLa (07.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Իմ կարծիքով մահը միայն սկիզբն է

----------

yerevanci (30.05.2010), Արծիվ (30.05.2010), Համիկ (29.06.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Մահ, հետո տիեզերք (անվերջություն):

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իմ կարծիքով մահը միայն սկիզբն է


Ինչի սկիզբ կարող է լինել մահը՞

----------


## boooooooom

> Ինչի սկիզբ կարող է լինել մահը՞


Մահը ոչ կյանքի սկիզբն է: Եթե մահը սկիզբն է , ապա ծնունդը ինչ է?

----------


## My World My Space

> Մահը ոչ կյանքի սկիզբն է: Եթե մահը սկիզբն է , ապա ծնունդը ինչ է?


Ծնունը կյանքի սկիզբն է, մահը` վախճանի:
(Смерть - это начало конца)...

----------


## EgoBrain

> Մահը ոչ կյանքի սկիզբն է: Եթե մահը սկիզբն է , ապա ծնունդը ինչ է?


Ծնունդն էլ մահվան սկիզբն է :Tongue: ...

----------

Gayl (25.06.2010), Skeptic (24.06.2010), VisTolog (29.06.2010), յոգի (05.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

Հետոն ոչ ոք չգիտի ու էն ինչ պատմվում, ասվում ու ենթադրվում է, սուբյեկտիվ բնույթ ունի:
Ես հավատում եմ էտ հետոյին, բայց չգիտեմ ինչ է սպասվում: Ուղղակի ապրիր արժանավայել, որ հետոդ ինչ էլ լինի, լավ լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

Չնայած կրկնվում եմ, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ *հետևյալ* հոդվածը

----------

einnA (24.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կուզեի կիսվեի ինձ մտատանջող մի երևույթի մասին, որին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ինչ որ անվանում տալ: 
Վերջին ժամանակներս, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ 2007թ - ից սկսած, երբ ընտանիքում կուրստ ունեցանք ինձ մոտ արտացոլվեց այսպիսի մի գաղափար... 

Սկսեցի մտածել մարդկաց մասին, որն է մարդկանց ապրելու իմաստը: Ամեն օր, երբ պարկում էի մութ սենյակում քնելու, անկախ իմ կամքից մտքումս ինչ որ այսպիսի մտքեր էին: Այսօր ուրախ զվարդ ապրում են, վաղը այդ մարդը կարող է հողի տակ լինել...... ահավոր դժվարա բացատրել ես իմ զգացողությունը, իրոք չեմ կարողանում բառերով արտահայտել, նկարագրել:

----------

E-la Via (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե ամեն մարդու համար իր իմաստն է։  Ըստ իս՝ ապրելու իմաստը ապրելու պրոցեսն է։

թե դու նկատի ունես գլոբալ մարդկության ապրելու իմաստը որն է՞

----------


## VisTolog

Կամ՝ ապրում ենք, որպեսզի նախապատրաստվենք մարմնի մահվանից հետո եկող կյանքին: :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

> Կուզեի կիսվեի ինձ մտատանջող մի երևույթի մասին, որին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ինչ որ անվանում տալ: 
> Վերջին ժամանակներս, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ 2007թ - ից սկսած, երբ ընտանիքում կուրստ ունեցանք ինձ մոտ արտացոլվեց այսպիսի մի գաղափար... 
> 
> Սկսեցի մտածել մարդկաց մասին, որն է մարդկանց ապրելու իմաստը: Ամեն օր, երբ պարկում էի մութ սենյակում քնելու, անկախ իմ կամքից մտքումս ինչ որ այսպիսի մտքեր էին: Այսօր ուրախ զվարդ ապրում են, վաղը այդ մարդը կարող է հողի տակ լինել...... ահավոր դժվարա բացատրել ես իմ զգացողությունը, իրոք չեմ կարողանում բառերով արտահայտել, նկարագրել:


Այս հարցերը այսպես թե այնպես կարծում եմ բոլորին են հուզում: Ավելի շատ ես այս մասին սկսում մտածել, երբ կորուստ ես ունենում: Գիտեք մի ժամանակ շատ փիլիսոփայորեն կպատասխանեի, ու կարծոմ պատասխանել եմ, բայց հիմա ուզում եմ ասել, երբ այդ կորստի ժամանակ առաջանում է անիմաստության զգացողություն, դատարկություն, երբ հիշում ես, որ ընդամենը երեկ այս մարդը ապրում էր, ժպտում, իսկ այսօր արդեն չկա ու հողին է հավասարվել, հարկավոր է փորձել ավելի սուր զգալ կյանքի քաղցրությունը, բերկրանքը ու չփորձել անգամ իմաստը գտնել, հետոյի մասին մտածել… Հետոն անպայման կիմանանք, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում… Հարկավոր է հիմա ապրել ու կյանքիդ թանկագին պահերը հետոյի մասին մտածելու վրա չծախսել…

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010), Համիկ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այս հարցերը այսպես թե այնպես կարծում եմ բոլորին են հուզում: Ավելի շատ ես այս մասին սկսում մտածել, երբ կորուստ ես ունենում: Գիտեք մի ժամանակ շատ փիլիսոփայորեն կպատասխանեի, ու կարծոմ պատասխանել եմ, բայց հիմա ուզում եմ ասել, երբ այդ կորստի ժամանակ առաջանում է անիմաստության զգացողություն, դատարկություն, երբ հիշում ես, որ ընդամենը երեկ այս մարդը ապրում էր, ժպտում, իսկ այսօր արդեն չկա ու հողին է հավասարվել, հարկավոր է փորձել ավելի սուր զգալ կյանքի քաղցրությունը, բերկրանքը ու չփորձել անգամ իմաստը գտնել, հետոյի մասին մտածել… Հետոն անպայման կիմանանք, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում… Հարկավոր է հիմա ապրել ու կյանքիդ թանկագին պահերը հետոյի մասին մտածելու վրա չծախսել…


Այո այդ զգացողությունը ի հայտ է գալիս այն ժամանակ, երբ կորուստ ես ունենում: Երբ մի բանի համար զղջում ես, ու էտ պահին խղճի ինչ որ նշույլները դառնում են ինչոր հզոր զենք, որը պայքարում է քո դեմ: Սկսում ես արդեն պատկերացնել քո հետագա կյանքը, ինչպես է այն լինելու, երբ դու արդեն տարիքտ կառնես ու կհեռանաս, բ՞ա որտեղ է մնալու այս ամենը, ընտանեկան մթնոլորը , որը առկա է... չգիտեմ չգիտեմ... հոգեբան  :Think:   :Sad:

----------


## E-la Via

> Այո այդ զգացողությունը ի հայտ է գալիս այն ժամանակ, երբ կորուստ ես ունենում: Երբ մի բանի համար զղջում ես, ու էտ պահին խղճի ինչ որ նշույլները դառնում են ինչոր հզոր զենք, որը պայքարում է քո դեմ: Սկսում ես արդեն պատկերացնել քո հետագա կյանքը, ինչպես է այն լինելու, երբ դու արդեն տարիքտ կառնես ու կհեռանաս, բ՞ա որտեղ է մնալու այս ամենը, ընտանեկան մթնոլորը , որը առկա է... չգիտեմ չգիտեմ... հոգեբան


Իսկ ինչի հոգեբանը??? Դու ինքդ գտիր դրանք, որովհետև հոգեբանի տված պատասխանը, դա իր պատասխանն է, այլ ոչ թե քոնը, իսկ երբ դու ինքդ գտնես, այդ ժամանակ էլ կխաղաղվես…
Ինձ էլ են բազում հարցեր տանջել ու շարունակում են տանջել,բայց մի ընկեր ունեմ, որն ասում է.
- Երանի կլինի այն ժամանակը, երբ դու կդադարես հարցեր տալ… Պետք է հասկանալ, որ մեզ հուզող ամենակարևոր հարցերի մենք կարող է այպես էլ պատասխաններ չգտնենք ու դրա հետ պետք է համակերպվել:
Ճիշտ է ես չեմ դադարել հարցեր  տալուց ու անընդհատ փնտրտուքների մեջ եմ, բայց նաև աշխատում եմ այդ ճանապարհին  ապրել ու զգալ կյանքը, որովհետև , եթե մեզ ինչ որ բան էլ մնալու է այս կյանքից, ապա կմնան միայն ուրախության ու սիրո պահերը: Ու ես աշխատում եմ զգոն լինել,  որ չկորցնեմ այդ պահերը…

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010)

----------


## Համիկ

Apeh jan ջան /հետաքրքիր ջաների շարան ստացվեց/: 
Քո գրառումներում շփոթություն, անհանգստություն և վախ եմ տեսնում: Տխրեցի: Եթե կընդունես, օգտվիր իմ փիլիսոփայությունից. ընդունիր այն ամենը, ինչ քեզանից կախված չէ` այնպես, ինչպես որ կա, և երբեք մի մտածիր դրանց մասին: Ինչ լինում է, թող լինի: Ապրիր, կարծես մի խաղ ես խաղում, որտեղ կյանքը խնդիրներ է առաջադրում, իսկ դու դրանք լուծում ես: Շատ մոտ մարդու մահը ևս նման մի խնդիր է, և դա բոլորովին էլ ցինիզմ չէ: Խաղա այս խաղը իր կանոնները պահելով: Իսկ կանոնները աստծո պատվիրաններն են, քո երկրի օրենքները, քո խիղճը: Հավատա, դժվար չի: Եթե գիտես, որ 2x2=4, ինչ իմաստ ունի անվերջ դրա մասին մտածելը..
Կյանքը շատ լուրջ բան չի, թեթև վերաբերվիր դրան: Առավել ևս, երբ չգիտես, թե *այնտեղ* ինչ կա և , առավել ևս, որ բոլորս էլ մի օր այնտեղ ենք գնալու:

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), E-la Via (29.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Կուզեի կիսվեի ինձ մտատանջող մի երևույթի մասին, որին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ինչ որ անվանում տալ: 
> Վերջին ժամանակներս, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ 2007թ - ից սկսած, երբ ընտանիքում կուրստ ունեցանք ինձ մոտ արտացոլվեց այսպիսի մի գաղափար... 
> 
> Սկսեցի մտածել մարդկաց մասին, որն է մարդկանց ապրելու իմաստը: Ամեն օր, երբ պարկում էի մութ սենյակում քնելու, անկախ իմ կամքից մտքումս ինչ որ այսպիսի մտքեր էին: Այսօր ուրախ զվարդ ապրում են, վաղը այդ մարդը կարող է հողի տակ լինել...... ահավոր դժվարա բացատրել ես իմ զգացողությունը, իրոք չեմ կարողանում բառերով արտահայտել, նկարագրել:


 Այո...ցանկացածի մոտ էլ երևի նույն վիճակն է հարազատին կորցնելուց հետո... բայց քանզի մեզանից ոչ մեկ չգիտի մահվանից հետո մեզ ինչ է սպասվում ավելի լավ է մտացել ներկայի մասին ու արժանավայել ապրել... իսկ ինչ մնում է իմաստին,,, էն ինչ ինձ համար կարող է իմաստ լինել,, քեզ կարող է հիմարություն թվալ... մեկ ուրիշի կյանքի իմաստն էլ կարող է ինձ տարօրինակ թվալ... ցանկացածիս կյանքի իմաստը ստեղծում ենք մենք ինքներս մեր ազատ կամքով...էնպես որ փնտրիր գտնես... :Wink:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես եթե հարզատ մարդ կորցնեմ,իմ մոտ շատ վատ վիճակ կսկսվի,անգամ վախենում եմ դրա մասին մտածելուց :Cray: ,ցավոք սրտի իմանալով մարդու ուղեղի կառուցվածքը չեմ հավատում որ մահից հետո ինչ որ բան կա,սակայն մի բանն է շատ վախենալու,երբ մարդը մահանում է նա որոշ ժամանակ լսելու ունակությունը պահպանում է ու ամենինչ լսում է ու չի կարողանում շարժվի դա ուղակի սարսափելի է,մեր մոտ Նիդեռլանդներում մի բույս կա,որը թույլ է տալիս վերապրել մահը դա աստղագուշակնների շալֆեյ բույսն է,այդ ժամանակ անցնում ես ինչ որ թունելի միջով ու այնպիսի զգացողություն է միշտ այնտեղ ես եղել դա շատ ուժեղ դեժավյու է,դրանից հետո հասկանում ես թե կյանքը ինչ քաղցր բան է,սկսում ես ապրել յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանով ու հասկանում ես որ դրա դեմ պայքարելը անիմաստ է,նայեւ մահը կարող ես վերապրել դիսոցիածիվ դեղերի միջոցով,մեր մոտ հատուկ հաստատություն է գործում նրանց համար ով որ մահից վախենում է նրա հետ հոգեբանի ներկայությամբ անցկացնում են *Կ..ամինային* ճանապարհորդություն: :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), Leo Negri (30.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես եթե հարզատ մարդ կորցնեմ,իմ մոտ շատ վատ վիճակ կսկսվի,անգամ վախենում եմ դրա մասին մտածելուց,ցավոք սրտի իմանալով մարդու ուղեղի կառուցվածքը չեմ հավատում որ մահից հետո ինչ որ բան կա,սակայն մի բանն է շատ վախենալու,երբ մարդը մահանում է նա որոշ ժամանակ լսելու ունակությունը պահպանում է ու ամենինչ լսում է ու չի կարողանում շարժվի դա ուղակի սարսափելի է,մեր մոտ Նիդեռլանդներում մի բույս կա,որը թույլ է տալիս վերապրել մահը դա աստղագուշակնների շալֆեյ բույսն է,այդ ժամանակ անցնում ես ինչ որ թունելի միջով ու այնպիսի զգացողություն է միշտ այնտեղ ես եղել դա շատ ուժեղ դեժավյու է,դրանից հետո հասկանում ես թե կյանքը ինչ քաղցր բան է,սկսում ես ապրել յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանով ու հասկանում ես որ դրա դեմ պայքարելը անիմաստ է,նայեւ մահը կարող ես վերապրել դիսոցիածիվ դեղերի միջոցով,մեր մոտ հատուկ հաստատություն է գործում նրանց համար ով որ մահից վախենում է նրա հետ հոգեբանի ներկայությամբ անցկացնում են *Կ..ամինային* ճանապարհորդություն:


Ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա քեզ, էտ բույսը ճաշակելով անցնում էս թունելի միջով, այսինքն զգում էս մահվան բույրը՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես եթե հարզատ մարդ կորցնեմ,իմ մոտ շատ վատ վիճակ կսկսվի,անգամ վախենում եմ դրա մասին մտածելուց,ցավոք սրտի իմանալով մարդու ուղեղի կառուցվածքը չեմ հավատում որ մահից հետո ինչ որ բան կա,սակայն մի բանն է շատ վախենալու,երբ մարդը մահանում է նա որոշ ժամանակ լսելու ունակությունը պահպանում է ու ամենինչ լսում է ու չի կարողանում շարժվի դա ուղակի սարսափելի է,մեր մոտ Նիդեռլանդներում մի բույս կա,որը թույլ է տալիս վերապրել մահը դա աստղագուշակնների շալֆեյ բույսն է,այդ ժամանակ անցնում ես ինչ որ թունելի միջով ու այնպիսի զգացողություն է միշտ այնտեղ ես եղել դա շատ ուժեղ դեժավյու է,դրանից հետո հասկանում ես թե կյանքը ինչ քաղցր բան է,սկսում ես ապրել յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանով ու հասկանում ես որ դրա դեմ պայքարելը անիմաստ է,նայեւ մահը կարող ես վերապրել դիսոցիածիվ դեղերի միջոցով,մեր մոտ հատուկ հաստատություն է գործում նրանց համար ով որ մահից վախենում է նրա հետ հոգեբանի ներկայությամբ անցկացնում են *Կ..ամինային* ճանապարհորդություն:


Ինչ չէի լսել, քեզանից կլսեմ :Smile: , հետաքրքիր բան ասացիր արժի փորձել: Իհարկե դա զգալը շատ սարսափելի բան է ու կարծում եմ ամեն մարդ դուխ չի անի էտ բույսից փորձի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> մեր մոտ Նիդեռլանդներում մի բույս կա,որը թույլ է տալիս վերապրել մահը դա աստղագուշակնների շալֆեյ բույսն է,


Չէի ասի, որ սալվիան տալիսա մահվան փորձի կրկնօրինակում կամ սիմուլացիա: Տենց որ լիներ, այահուասկան տալիս ու տալիսա:
Բայց որոշ առումներով օգտակար բույսա, ու մտածելակերպը ավելի պարզ ու լայն դարձնելու համար անփոխարինելիա /նաև կարևորա էն փաստը, որ շատ տեղեր լեգալա/:

Մահվան փորձի հստակ սիմուլացիա կարող են տալ, փսիխոակտիվներից դուրս, յոգայի որոշ դիսցիպլինաներ, ասենք յոգա նիդրան, սվապնադարշանան, կամ տիբեթական միլամը ու պհովան: Նմանատիպ պրակտիկաներ կան նաև չինական ու արևմտյան ավանդույթներում:

Իսկ այ կետամինը երբեք ինտուիտիվ դուրս չի էկել, ու միշտ աշխատել եմ հեռու մնալ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ..............մեր մոտ հատուկ հաստատություն է գործում նրանց համար ով որ մահից վախենում է նրա հետ հոգեբանի ներկայությամբ անցկացնում են *Կ..ամինային* ճանապարհորդություն:


Սխալ մոտեցում...  :Angry2:  կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ

Երբ մարդը վախենում է մահից, դա նշանակում է միայն մի բան. նա հոգևոր քաղցի մեջ է, չի հասկանում՝ ինչի համար է ապրում, չի հասկանում իր նպատակը կյանքում։ Այդպիսի մարդուն պետք է օգնել գտնել կյանքի հետաքրքրությունը, ոչ թե տեխնիկապես ցույց տալ մահը ինչ է։


Այն մարդը, որ իր կյանքից գոհ է, ով կարծում է, որ իր կյանքում շատ բան է արել, կիսատ գործեր չի թողնում եւ չի թողնելու, ով ինչ–որ նպատակի համար է ապրում, երբեք չի վախենա մահից։

Էլ չեմ ասում՝ երիտասարդ տարիքում, երբ դեռ սխալները ժամանակ կա ուղղելու…

----------

Freeman (14.07.2010), յոգի (30.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Կուզեի կիսվեի ինձ մտատանջող մի երևույթի մասին, որին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ինչ որ անվանում տալ: 
> Վերջին ժամանակներս, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ 2007թ - ից սկսած, երբ ընտանիքում կուրստ ունեցանք ինձ մոտ արտացոլվեց այսպիսի մի գաղափար... 
> 
> Սկսեցի մտածել մարդկաց մասին, որն է մարդկանց ապրելու իմաստը: Ամեն օր, երբ պարկում էի մութ սենյակում քնելու, անկախ իմ կամքից մտքումս ինչ որ այսպիսի մտքեր էին: Այսօր ուրախ զվարդ ապրում են, վաղը այդ մարդը կարող է հողի տակ լինել...... ահավոր դժվարա բացատրել ես իմ զգացողությունը, իրոք չեմ կարողանում բառերով արտահայտել, նկարագրել:


մարդը չի ընկնում հողի տակ
մահը մարդուն չի վերաբերում․ երբ մարդը կա, մահը չկա, երբ մահը կա, մարդը չկա (Էպիկուր)

----------

Freeman (14.07.2010), Համիկ (01.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (30.06.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Երբ մարդը վախենում է մահից, դա նշանակում է միայն մի բան. նա հոգևոր քաղցի մեջ է, չի հասկանում՝ ինչի համար է ապրում, չի հասկանում իր նպատակը կյանքում։


Փաստորեն, ովքեր կյանքի նպատակ ունեն, կամ հասկանում են թէ ինչու են ապրում ՝ սիրով  թռչում են մահվան գիրկը՞։ :Shok: 



> Այդպիսի մարդուն պետք է օգնել գտնել կյանքի հետաքրքրությունը, ոչ թե տեխնիկապես ցույց տալ մահը ինչ է։


Փորձիր մտնել մահամերձ մարդու մոտ ու իրեն կյանքի հետաքրքրություն ցույց տալ։ 




> Այն մարդը, որ իր կյանքից գոհ է, ով կարծում է, որ իր կյանքում շատ բան է արել, կիսատ գործեր չի թողնում եւ չի թողնելու,


երբևե չի եղել մեկը, որ մահանալուց՝ գոնե ըստ իրեն, կիսատ գործ չի թողել ։


> ով ինչ–որ նպատակի համար է ապրում, երբեք չի վախենա մահից։


Կյանքը չէ՛, որ նպատակներին է ծառայում, այլ նպատակներն են կյանքին ծառայում։



> Էլ չեմ ասում՝ երիտասարդ տարիքում, երբ դեռ սխալները ժամանակ կա ուղղելու…


Ոչ ոք չգիտի թէ ինչքան ժամանակ կա ։ Սխալներ ուղելն էլ հարաբերական հարց է,  շատ քիչ մարդիկ են գիտակցում, որ իրենք սխալ են կատարում։ Ընդհանրապես միշտ _ուրիշներն են_ սխալ լինում։



> Սխալ մոտեցում...  կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ


Սխալը նման դոգմատիվ արտահայտություններն են։

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Փաստորեն, ովքեր կյանքի նպատակ ունեն, կամ հասկանում են թէ ինչու են ապրում ՝ սիրով  թռչում են մահվան գիրկը՞։


Սիրով մահվան գիրկը թռչելը եւ մահվան պատրաստ լինելը տարբեր բաներ են։ 
Բնականաբար, չէին ուզի մեռնել, բայց երբ մարդ գիտի՝ ինչի համար է ապրում, գիտի նաև, որ ամեն ինչի ժամանակը կա. կա ապրելու ու կա մեռնելու ժամանակ։ Երբ գալիս է մեռնելու ժամանակը նա իր գործերը արդեն դասավորած է լինում ու այնպես է ապրած լինում, որ ցանկացած պահին մեռնելու դեպքում էլ ափսոսալու բան չի ունենում։ Ինչ–որ պետք է արած է լինում։




> Փորձիր մտնել մահամերձ մարդու մոտ ու իրեն կյանքի հետաքրքրություն ցույց տալ։


Լավ չհասկացար ասածս… Ես չէի ասում, թե մահամերձ մարդուն պետք է կյանքի իմաստ ցույց տալ։ Մարդը պետք է իմաստ ունենա մինչև մեռնելը, որպեսզի մահամերձ վիճակում արդեն հանգիստ սրտով ու մահվան բնական  լինելը գիտակցելով հեռանա։
Դա հեշտ բան չէ։ Հոգեբանորեն եւ հոգեպես պատրաստվելը մահվան, դա ընդունելը։  
Ընդհանրապես նկատել եմ, որ ծեր տարիքում մարդիկ սկսում են հավատացյալ դառնալ ու սկսում են հավատալ դրախտին, դժոխքին։ Պաճառն այն է, որ սկսում են վախենալ մեռնելուց, ոչ թե ինչ–որ ճշմարտություն է բացվում նրանց առաջ։ 
Իսկ մահից առաջ ամենից շատը պետք է որ վախենան այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենցկյանքը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեն ապրել իրենց պատկերացումներով եւ զղջում են որոշ բաների համար։ Այդ պատճառով մոլի հավատացյալ են դառնում եւ փորձում են այդ ճանապարհով "մաքրել" կյանքի ընթացքում գործած սխալները։





> րբևե չի եղել մեկը, որ մահանալուց՝ գոնե ըստ իրեն, կիսատ գործ չի թողել ։Կյանքը չէ՛, որ նպատակներին է ծառայում, այլ նպատակներն են կյանքին ծառայում։


Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մահանում են վախնեալով եւ չուզելով։ Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր նորմալ են ընդունում մահը։ Իր կյանքում ներդաշնակության հասած մարդը մահից չի վախենում։



> Ոչ ոք չգիտի թէ ինչքան ժամանակ կա ։ Սխալներ ուղելն էլ հարաբերական հարց է,  շատ քիչ մարդիկ են գիտակցում, որ իրենք սխալ են կատարում։ Ընդհանրապես միշտ _ուրիշներն են_ սխալ լինում։


Շատ ճիշտ ես, դրա համար ամեն օրը պետք է այնպես ապրել, որ չափսոսաս, ոչ թե մեռնելուց առաջ հիշես մեղքերի թողության մասին։

----------


## Vook

Ֆրեյա Վերացական մտքեր  շատ գտա գրվածքիդ մեջ բայց չեմ ուզում շատ երկարացնել։
Միայն սրան անդրադառնամ։




> Շատ ճիշտ ես, դրա համար ամեն օրը պետք է այնպես ապրել, որ չափսոսաս, ոչ թե մեռնելուց առաջ հիշես մեղքերի թողության մասին։


Նախ մեքի թողության համար մեղքի գիտակցում է պետք, այստեղ տարիքը բացարձակ դեր չի կատարում։և հետո՝ ինչքանով որ հիշում եմ, դու կյանքի պատահական ծագման ՝դարվինիզմի կողմնակից էիր։ Ի՞նչ մեղքի մասին կարող է խոսք լինել։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա Վերացական մտքեր  շատ գտա գրվածքիդ մեջ բայց չեմ ուզում շատ երկարացնել։
> Միայն սրան անդրադառնամ։
> 
> Նախ մեքի թողության համար մեղքի գիտակցում է պետք, այստեղ տարիքը բացարձակ դեր չի կատարում։և հետո՝ ինչքանով որ հիշում եմ, դու կյանքի պատահական ծագման ՝դարվինիզմի կողմնակից էիր։ Ի՞նչ մեղքի մասին կարող է խոսք լինել։


Ես բանականության կողմնակից եմ։ Ուստի՝ ինչով է դարվինիզմի կողմակից լինելը հերքում մեղքի գաղափարի ընդունելը...  :Blink:   ինձ համար անհասանելի է ...

Մեղք ասելով նկատի չունեմ, որ պետք է վազես տերտերի մոտ մեղքերի թողություն խնդրես։ Ու աստված չի, որ պետք է ների, կամ չների մեղքերը։ Մեղք գործելուց Աստծուն չես նեղացնում, այլ մարդկանց։

հ.գ. հա, ու խնդրում եմ, չմտածես, էլի հանկարծ, որ մեղք ասելով նկատի եմ ունեցել ասենք, անհավատ լինելը, պասի ժամանակ միս ուտելը, սուտ խոսելը, կամ որկրամոլությունը...

Իմ համար մեղքը մի քիչ ավելի ԼՈՒՐՋ բան է։ Օրինակ, ինչպես ուրիշ մարդկանց վնասելը՝ ֆիզիկապես կամ բարոյապես, մարդկանց կյանք փչացնելը, ուրիշ կենդանի արարածներին տանջանքների կամ զրկանքների մատնելը... ուրիշի տառապանքի պատճառ դառնալը...
Այ դա մեղք եմ համարում։

Իսկ ասածս այն էր, որ մեռնելուց առաջ սաղն էլ հավատացյալ են դառնում...

----------

Անահիտ (30.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ ասածս այն էր, որ մեռնելուց առաջ սաղն էլ հավատացյալ են դառնում...


Նույնիսկ Նիցշե՞ն:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նույնիսկ Նիցշե՞ն:


Նույնիսկ Էյնշտեյնը  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Նույնիսկ Էյնշտեյնը


Այսինքն, սուտ է այն, ինչ գրե՞լ է Նիցշեն: Զառացա՞նք էր: Էյնշտեյնը տվյալ դեպքում ինձ չհետաքրքրեց :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այսինքն, սուտ է այն, ինչ գրե՞լ է Նիցշեն: Զառացա՞նք էր: Էյնշտեյնը տվյալ դեպքում ինձ չհետաքրքրեց


Կածյուշ, դե ինչ ես ուզում ինձնից  :Jpit:  Ես Նիցշե չեմ կարդացել։ Ինձ թվում ա, իրա ու էքսիստնեցիալիզմի դարն անցել ա արդեն, մարդիկ պոզիտիվ բաներով են հետաքրքրվում։ 
Ա դե մեր բիսեդկեքում նստող տատի–պապիների հետ եմ, էլի.. ոչ թե Նիցշեի  :Jpit:

----------

Անահիտ (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* * դադարեցրեք օֆֆտոպը։*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (30.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞… 62%-ը կարծում ա թե կյանք կա մահից հետո… 14.75%-ն էլ հլա չի որոշել…

----------

Մինա (29.02.2012)

----------


## Անամնիսիս

Չգիտեմ հավատում եմ թե չէ վերածնվելուն բայց ինձ մոտ առաջացել է մի միտք որը մեկ թվում է հավանական մեկ էլ պարզապես ֆանտազիա:
այդ միտքն է
Մարդ վերածնվում է այնքան ժամանակ մինչև չի մաքրվում լիովին այսինքն չի կատարելանում: Ավելի պարզ համաձայն այս մտքիս դժողքը հենց կյանքն է, և մարդ վերածնվում է այնքան ժամանակ մինչև չի մաքրվում մեղքերից:
Դատեք ինքներտ մարդու կյանքը ինքնին տառապանք է համեմված սակավ երջանիկ պահերով որոնք էլ մարդուն ավելի են տանջում…Մարդ անընդհատ տառապում է, իսկ երջանկությունն էլ սիմվոլիկ մի բան է որին ձգտում ենք, բայց որքան շատ ենք ձգտում այնքան շատ ենք զգում դրա ցնորականությունը, խառխլությունը և ապրում հիասթափություն: :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Չնայած այս մտքերին պահեր է գալիս որ մտատում եմ լռիվ հակառակ տրամաբանությամբ…
 :Smile: 




> բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞… 62%-ը կարծում ա թե կյանք կա մահից հետո… 14.75%-ն էլ հլա չի որոշել…


ինց թվում է որ այդ 62%-ը լավատես մարդիկ են, որոնք սիրում են կյանքը ու կառչած են նրանրց
իսկ արդեն 15%-ը ուղղակի և այոի և ոչի մեջ էլ տրամաբանություն տեսնում է :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չգիտեմ հավատում եմ թե չէ վերածնվելուն բայց ինձ մոտ առաջացել է մի միտք որը մեկ թվում է հավանական մեկ էլ պարզապես ֆանտազիա:
> այդ միտքն է
> Մարդ վերածնվում է այնքան ժամանակ մինչև չի մաքրվում լիովին այսինքն չի կատարելանում: Ավելի պարզ համաձայն այս մտքիս դժողքը հենց կյանքն է, և մարդ վերածնվում է այնքան ժամանակ մինչև չի մաքրվում մեղքերից:
> Դատեք ինքներտ մարդու կյանքը ինքնին տառապանք է համեմված սակավ երջանիկ պահերով որոնք էլ մարդուն ավելի են տանջում…Մարդ անընդհատ տառապում է, իսկ երջանկությունն էլ սիմվոլիկ մի բան է որին ձգտում ենք, բայց որքան շատ ենք ձգտում այնքան շատ ենք զգում դրա ցնորականությունը, խառխլությունը և ապրում հիասթափություն:


Անամնիսիս, չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնել, բայց դու առաջինը չես, ում մոտ այդպիսի միտք է ծնվել:  :Jpit:  

Իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ չեմ կարծում, թե կյանքը տարապանք է, ապրում ենք, էլի մեր համար...  :Smile:  էլ չեմ ասում, որ այն մարդու համար, ով ներդաշնակություն է գտել, գտնում է նաև երջանկություն, ոչ թե մի երջանիկ պահ, այլ մշտական գոհունակություն եու երջանկություն:
Նայած մարդ..  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (03.07.2010), Անահիտ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Անամնիսիս, չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնել, բայց դու առաջինը չես, ում մոտ այդպիսի միտք է ծնվել:


Դուք ինձ չեք էլ հիասթափեցնում:Ես  գիտեմ որ ես ոչ առաջինն եմ ոչ էլ վերջինը:Համաձայն իմ փիլիսոփայության դասախոի կա այսպիսի մտքերի վրա հիմնված ուղղություն, որի անունը ինքը չէր հիշում, բայց հավաստիացնում էր այդ ուղղության հիմքը դրվել է  18-րդ դարում: :Jpit: 




> Իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ չեմ կարծում, թե կյանքը տարապանք է, ապրում ենք, էլի մեր համար...  էլ չեմ ասում, որ այն մարդու համար, ով ներդաշնակություն է գտել, գտնում է նաև երջանկություն, ոչ թե մի երջանիկ պահ, այլ մշտական գոհունակություն եու երջանկություն:
> Նայած մարդ..


Համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ այո մենք ապրում ենք մեզ համար, ամեն ինչն էլ մեզ համար է:
Բայց համաձայն չեմ ձեր հետ այն առումով որ այն մարդը ով գտել է ներդաշնակություն գտնում է նաև երջանկություն,մշտական գոհունակություն…
Իմ կարծիքով ներդաշնակությունը նախ հարաբերական երևույթ է, իսկ հետո էլ մարդ չի կարող հասնել ներդաշնակության, քանի որ դա կատարելության պես բան է, ներդաշնակության հասած մարդը այլևս ոչինչի կարիք չունի, նա կատարյալ է … Իսկ դա անհնար է դեռևս
Մարդ ըստ իր էության հանդիսանում է անհագ էակ…Նա անընդհատ զարգանում է,անընդհատ ձգտում ավելիին ուստի և չի կարող հասնել բավարարվածության, հետևաբար և գոհունակության…   
Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այն նկատի ունեի, որ դա նույն բուդդիզմի գաղափարն է, որ մարդու հոգի այնքան անգամ է վերածնվում երկրի վրա, մինչև չի մաքրվում ու չի գնում երանելի հանգստի գոտի  :Jpit:  ` Նիրվանա;
Առնվազն 2500 տարեկան է; շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդ գաղափարն էլ օրիգինալ բուդդիզմինը չի ու այլ կրոններից է "ժառանգվել"

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Այն նկատի ունեի, որ դա նույն բուդդիզմի գաղափարն է, որ մարդու հոգի այնքան անգամ է վերածնվում երկրի վրա, մինչև չի մաքրվում ու չի գնում երանելի հանգստի գոտի  ` Նիրվանա;
> Առնվազն 2500 տարեկան է; շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդ գաղափարն էլ օրիգինալ բուդդիզմինը չի ու այլ կրոններից է "ժառանգվել"


 Կներեք որ թեմայից դուրս է
Շնորհակալություն ուղղորդելու համար:Ձեր գրառումից հետո սկսել եմ հետաքրքրվել բուդդիզմի գաղափարախոսությոնով  և ինձ թվում է որ շատ հետաքրքիր է:
Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

ՄԱՀ,իսկ հետո ՈՉԻՆՉ

----------

erexa (17.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Հույս ունեմ, որ ամենն այս կյանքով չի ավարտվելու:  Գուցե իսկապես խորհուրդ կա նրա մեջ, որ բոլոր  տարածված կրոններն էլ  խոստանում են այլաշխարհային կյանք:  Մոռացել եմ արդեն, թե ում խոսքերն են, բայց  . «Ավելի լավ է պատվիրանները պահեմ, ու պարզվի, թե Աստված չկա, քան թե չպահեմ, ու պարզվի, որ Նա կա»:
 Հույսը լավ բան է:  :Wink:

----------

Lem (28.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (17.11.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), ՆանՍ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հույս ունեմ, որ ամենն այս կյանքով չի ավարտվելու:  Գուցե իսկապես խորհուրդ կա նրա մեջ, որ բոլոր  տարածված կրոններն էլ  խոստանում են այլաշխարհային կյանք:  Մոռացել եմ արդեն, թե ում խոսքերն են, բայց  . «Ավելի լավ է պատվիրանները պահեմ, ու պարզվի, թե Աստված չկա, քան թե չպահեմ, ու պարզվի, որ Նա կա»:
>  Հույսը լավ բան է:


Վերջին նախադասությունդ ուղղակի ցնցեց:
Իրոք որ  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Դուրս եկեք աստրալ, կիմանաք «իսկ հետո՞…»

----------


## Tig

> Հույս ունեմ, որ ամենն այս կյանքով չի ավարտվելու:  Գուցե իսկապես խորհուրդ կա նրա մեջ, որ բոլոր  տարածված կրոններն էլ  խոստանում են այլաշխարհային կյանք:  Մոռացել եմ արդեն, թե ում խոսքերն են, բայց  . «Ավելի լավ է պատվիրանները պահեմ, ու պարզվի, թե Աստված չկա, քան թե չպահեմ, ու պարզվի, որ Նա կա»:
>  Հույսը լավ բան է:


էլի…  :Sad: 

…բայց այս հարցին պիտի ոչ թե հույսի տեսանկյունից մոտենալ այլ գիտակցության…
Ռուզանա ջան, իսկ կարա՞ս ասես, թե աթեիստենրը ինչո՞ւ են պահում պատվիրանները…  /Պատվիրան պահել ասելով ինկատի ունեմ այն, որ բարոյական կյանքով են ապրում…/
Ախր ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստծու լինել չլինելը, կամ դրախտն ու դժոխքը…
Այ մարդ էսքան կրոնները ո՞ւմ են պետք, որ էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի քայլ առաջ չեն տարել…

----------

boooooooom (29.02.2012), erexa (17.11.2010), Mark Pauler (29.02.2012), Skeptic (28.02.2012), VisTolog (28.02.2012), Դավիթ (28.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես մի քիչ սխալ էի արտահայտել միտքս. ճիշտ է, տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը հակասությունների մասին չէ, այլ անճշտությունների, իսկ հակասությունները Աստվածաշնչի ներսում են, ոչ թե տարբեր հրատարակությունների միջև։ Բյուր, քո ասած փոքր-ինչ տարբերվող մտքերը հաճախ լրիվ այլ իմաստ են տալիս նախադասություններին, օրինակ՝ *իմաստուն* օձը դառնում է *խորամանկ*, *Կենաց* (Կյանքի) ծառը մի ուրիշ հրատարակության մեջ դառնում է *բարու և չարի իմացության* ծառ, այն դեպքում, երբ դրանք երկու տարբեր ծառեր են, *աստծո որդիները* մի ուրիշ տեղ դառնում են *աստծո հրեշտակներ*, Հուդիթի և այլոց գրքերում մի պետության թագավորը հայտնվում է այդ պետության դեմ կռվող թշնամու բանակի զորավարի դերում... և այլն։


Թույլ տուր պարզաբանել , եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է Ծննդոցի 3-րդ գլխին, ապա *իմաստուն* բառը չկա, կա խորագետ, խորամանկ կամ զգուշացող (եթե կարելի է այդպես թարգմանել): Իսկ Կենաց ծառը ոչ մի հրատարակության մեջ չի դառնում բարու և չարի գիտության ծառ, որովհեև դրանք տարբեր են ինչպես նկատել ես,... ես էլ ասեմ և այլն,   քանի որ իրոք ոչ մի հակասություն չկա, կա միայն ժամանակ այդ «հակասությունները» հասկանալու համար:




> Ախր, ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես նպատակ չունեմ ապացուցելու, որ Աստվածաշունչը սխալ գիրք է


Բայց դա ես փորձում անել :Smile:  




> Եվ դա շատ պարզորոշ կերպով կարելի է բացատրել վերամարմնավորման օրենքով. հաջորդ կյանքում մարդը հայտնվում է այնպիսի պայմաններում, ինչպիսին որ ինքը ստեղծել է իր համար իր նախորդ կյանքում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ նա լայն հնարավորություններ ունի փոխելու շատ բան, այսինքն՝ կատարելագործվելու։


Փաստորեն շնացող մեկը որ մահանում է վերամարմնավորվում է շուն, կատարելագործվելուց հետո նորից վերամարմնավորվում է մարդ և նորից շնանում է, և այդպես շարունակ:   :Nea: 

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ , մահ ... իսկ հետո դատաստան , առանց վերամարմնավորվելու

----------

Freeman (28.02.2012), Lem (28.02.2012), Ripsim (28.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> էլի… 
> 
> …բայց այս հարցին պիտի ոչ թե հույսի տեսանկյունից մոտենալ այլ գիտակցության…
> Ռուզանա ջան, իսկ կարա՞ս ասես, թե աթեիստենրը ինչո՞ւ են պահում պատվիրանները…  /Պատվիրան պահել ասելով ինկատի ունեմ այն, որ բարոյական կյանքով են ապրում…/
> Ախր ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստծու լինել չլինելը, կամ դրախտն ու դժոխքը…
> Այ մարդ էսքան կրոնները ո՞ւմ են պետք, որ էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի քայլ առաջ չեն տարել…


Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի

----------


## VisTolog

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի



Երևի դուք հավատացյալներդ երկնքից եք իջել չէ՞, իջնելուց էլ մթնոլորտում հրեշտակի թևերը այրվել են...

----------

Skeptic (28.02.2012)

----------


## aragats

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի


    Այսինքն, բարոյական կյանքով միայն հավատացյալներդ ե՞ք ապրում: եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով այ մտածելակերպ

ունեն, աթեիստ են, բարոյական կյանքով չե՞ն կարող ապրել:???????

Հավատացյալների մեծ մասը իրենց կարծրատիպի մեջ բթացել են եւ շատ ավելի անբարոյական կյանքով են ապրում,

քան աթեիստների մեծ մասը: Հավատքի առկա բուրգի վերեւները նայեք... մանկապղծությունից սկսած....   ինչ կեղտ ասես չկա....

----------

boooooooom (29.02.2012), E-la Via (29.02.2012), Skeptic (28.02.2012), VisTolog (28.02.2012), Գեա (28.02.2012), Մինա (29.02.2012), Ուլուանա (01.03.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի


Դե իհարկե. լավ արարք պետք ա անել, ոչ թե որովհետև մեր խիղճն ա էդպես թելադրում, այլ որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում լավ հավեսով քացի կուտենք հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ազատ կամք, մայ էսս: Վերջին խոսքի վրա հին ու «բարի» *Վալոդին* հիշեցի:

----------

Freeman (29.02.2012), Մինա (29.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Երևի դուք հավատացյալներդ երկնքից եք իջել չէ՞, իջնելուց էլ մթնոլորտում հրեշտակի թևերը այրվել են...





> Այսինքն, բարոյական կյանքով միայն հավատացյալներդ ե՞ք ապրում: եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով այ մտածելակերպ
> 
> ունեն, աթեիստ են, բարոյական կյանքով չե՞ն կարող ապրել:???????
> 
> Հավատացյալների մեծ մասը իրենց կարծրատիպի մեջ բթացել են եւ շատ ավելի անբարոյական կյանքով են ապրում,
> 
> քան աթեիստների մեծ մասը: Հավատքի առկա բուրգի վերեւները նայեք... մանկապղծությունից սկսած....   ինչ կեղտ ասես չկա....





> Դե իհարկե. լավ արարք պետք ա անել, ոչ թե որովհետև մեր խիղճն ա էդպես թելադրում, այլ որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում լավ հավեսով քացի կուտենք հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ազատ կամք, մայ էսս: Վերջին խոսքի վրա հին ու «բարի» *Վալոդին* հիշեցի:


Դուք երեքդ էլ շատ սխալ պատասխան եք տալիս, ես երեսուն տարի ապրել եմ այդ սիստեմի մեջ , դրա համար էլ այդպես եմ գրել , իսկ դուք հակաճառության ոգով եք առաջնորդվում և հետո* ամեն մի քրիստոնյայի անվան տակ  թաքնվածը դեռ քրիստոնյա չի*, սա էլ տարբերեք:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դուք երեքդ էլ շատ սխալ պատասխան եք տալիս, ես երեսուն տարի ապրել եմ այդ սիստեմի մեջ , դրա համար էլ այդպես եմ գրել , իսկ դուք հակաճառության ոգով եք առաջնորդվում և հետո* ամեն մի քրիստոնյայի անվան տակ  թաքնվածը դեռ քրիստոնյա չի*, սա էլ տարբերեք:


Ամեն մի աթեիստի քո սխալ կարծիքը մի կպցրա:

----------


## հովարս

> Ամեն մի աթեիստի քո սխալ կարծիքը մի կպցրա:


Արդեն թեմայից շեղվում ենք , բայց ասեմ որ շատ կուզենայի սխալված լինեի :Sad:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Արդեն թեմայից շեղվում ենք , բայց ասեմ որ շատ կուզենայի սխալված լինեի


Աթեստ չի նշանակում անբարոյական: Աթեիստը ուղղակի Աստծուն չի տեսնում, ապացույց չունի, որ Աստված կա: Այսքանը: Դա ներքին բարոյականության հետ կապ չունի: Այսուհետ խնդրում եմ, այս թեմայում դա չքննարկել: :Wink:

----------

aragats (01.03.2012), boooooooom (29.02.2012), E-la Via (29.02.2012), erexa (01.03.2012), Mark Pauler (29.02.2012), Mephistopheles (02.03.2012), Monk (29.02.2012), Moonwalker (29.02.2012), Skeptic (29.02.2012), unknown (01.03.2012), VisTolog (29.02.2012), Դավիթ (02.03.2012), հովարս (29.02.2012), Մինա (29.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի


 Հովարսն ինչպես միշտ հավատքի հետ կապված հարցերում կատեգորիկ է:
 Հիմա ես անբարոյական եմ??? :Sad:  ու ի՞նչ է բարոյականությունը , ու մի՞թե  այն այդքան անքակտելիորեն կապված  է հավատացյալ լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ:Եվ արդյո՞ք այդպիսի սահմանափակումը մարդուն չի դարձնում մոլեռանդ(հոգեկան վիճակ!),դրա արդյունքում կառավարելի,որը հանուն գաղափարի  պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի:Հանուն հավատքի միջնադարում քրիստոնյաները ինչ  տականկություն ասես ,որ չարեցին, այն դեպքում , երբ հավատքը մարդուն քարոզում է մարդասիրություն ու մի անգամ էլ մարդասիրություն: Իսկ իմ համար առաջին հերթին բարոյական է նա, ով հավատքի հարցում եղած տարաձայնության,  հավատքի տարբերության, ռասսայական տարբերության պատճառով *մարդուն* իրենից ցածր չի դասում, չի պիտակավորում: Այլ ընդունում , ընկալում ,և որ ամենակարևորն է  *հարգում է* նրա իրենից տարբեր լինելու հանգամանքը:

----------

aragats (01.03.2012), Ariadna (01.03.2012), E-la Via (02.03.2012), erexa (01.03.2012), Mephistopheles (02.03.2012), Moonwalker (01.03.2012), Skeptic (01.03.2012), unknown (01.03.2012), Արէա (01.03.2012), Դավիթ (02.03.2012), Մինա (01.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Ֆոտոն ջան կներես , պետք է պատասխանեմ 


> Հովարսն ինչպես միշտ հավատքի հետ կապված հարցերում կատեգորիկ է:
>  Հիմա ես անբարոյական եմ???


Գեա ջան ես ոչ մեկին վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ,  ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ո՞վ է, անբարոյականը դա միայն անառակ կյանքով ապրողը չի, չթվեմ..., և ինձ բարոյական չեմ համարում




> :Հանուն հավատքի միջնադարում քրիստոնյաները ինչ տականկություն ասես ,որ չարեցին,


 այս սկզբունքով և ես արտահայտվեցի, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ Ոչ թե քիստոնյաները , այլ քրիստնյաի անվան տակ,

----------

Գեա (02.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ֆոտոն ջան կներես , պետք է պատասխանեմ Գեա ջան ես ոչ մեկին վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ,  ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի թե ո՞վ է, անբարոյականը դա միայն անառակ կյանքով ապրողը չի, չթվեմ..., և ինձ բարոյական չեմ համարում
> 
>  այս սկզբունքով և ես արտահայտվեցի, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ Ոչ թե քիստոնյաները , այլ քրիստնյաի անվան տակ,


 :Dntknw:  բան չհասկացա, թե դա ինչ կապ ուներ մարդու բարոյականության ու այս թեմայի հետ...
 Հովարս ջան հիմա մի հատ քո արդար ձեռքով գրիր իմանամ, դու երևի  տեղյակ կլինես:Մահից հետո ինչ կա:Կոնկրետ եմ ուզում իմանալ ,չոր փաստերով, ապացույցներով: Առանց լիրիկական զեղումների:
Հետագա կյանքս դրանից է կախված...

----------

boooooooom (02.03.2012), Skeptic (02.03.2012), Դավիթ (02.03.2012), Մինա (02.03.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի


Ապեր, տենց մի ասա… բարոյականությունը կրոնի մենաշնորհը չի

----------

aragats (02.03.2012), Skeptic (02.03.2012), Գալաթեա (02.03.2012), Մինա (02.03.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հովարս: Օրինակ ես չեմ կարծում, որ անբարոյական կյանք եմ ապրել այսքան տարի: Նույնը չէի ասի շատ տերտերների և հավատացյալների մասին....

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս: Օրինակ ես չեմ կարծում, որ անբարոյական կյանք եմ ապրել այսքան տարի:


Դու՛ գիտես:




> Նույնը չէի ասի շատ տերտերների և հավատացյալների մասին....


համաձայն եմ, որ չէիր ասի:

----------


## հովարս

> բան չհասկացա, թե դա ինչ կապ ուներ մարդու բարոյականության ու այս թեմայի հետ...


Ճիշտ ես կապ չունի, ուղղակի մեկի ասածին պատասխանեցի:




> Հովարս ջան հիմա մի հատ քո արդար ձեռքով գրիր իմանամ, դու երևի  տեղյակ կլինես:Մահից հետո ինչ կա:Կոնկրետ եմ ուզում իմանալ ,չոր փաստերով, ապացույցներով: Առանց լիրիկական զեղումների:


Թող տարօրինակ չթվա, բայց ինձ վիճակվել է շփվել կյանքի մյուս կողմի հետ և ոչ մեկ անգամ,  դա նրա համար չէր որ ես ''արդար'' ձեռք ունեմ, այլ անտանելի մեղքերիս հետևանքն էր: Սա ես կոնկրետ եմ ասում, առանց լիրիկայի:




> Հետագա կյանքս դրանից է կախված..


Եւ ոչ միայն քոնը:

P.S.
Մի ժամանակ ես էլ չէի հասկանում, հիմա էլ շատ բաներ չեմ հասկանում, բայց ինչքանով հասկացել եմ այնքանով էլ արտահայտվում եմ

----------


## հովարս

> Ապեր, տենց մի ասա… բարոյականությունը կրոնի մենաշնորհը չի


Սխալվում ես

----------


## Մինա

> Աթեիստ և բարոյական կյա՞նք, հեչ համատեղելի չի





> Ապեր, տենց մի ասա… բարոյականությունը կրոնի մենաշնորհը չի





> Սխալվում ես


Քանի գնում էս թեման սյուռեալիստական է դառնում(մեկնաբանությունները նկատի ունեմ,դե թեման ի սկզբանե էր սյուռեալիստական): :Tease:  :Crazy:  :Tease:

----------

Skeptic (02.03.2012)

----------


## Մինա

> բան չհասկացա, թե դա ինչ կապ ուներ մարդու բարոյականության ու այս թեմայի հետ...
>  Հովարս ջան հիմա մի հատ քո արդար ձեռքով գրիր իմանամ, դու երևի  տեղյակ կլինես:Մահից հետո ինչ կա:Կոնկրետ եմ ուզում իմանալ ,չոր փաստերով, ապացույցներով: Առանց լիրիկական զեղումների:
> Հետագա կյանքս դրանից է կախված...


Գեա ջան ,սենց մի բան էլի:Հետդ շատ բան չվերցնես,էնտեղ ամեն ինչ կա: :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալվում ես


ուրեմն կրոնն ա՞ բարոյականության միակ կրողը…

----------


## Skeptic

> ուրեմն կրոնն ա՞ բարոյականության միակ կրողը…


Հա, Մեֆ ջան, ու էդ բարոյականությունը կոչվում ա մտրակի և բլիթի մեթոդ:

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2012), VisTolog (02.03.2012), Մինա (02.03.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դու՛ գիտես:
> 
> համաձայն եմ, որ չէիր ասի:




Դե ուրեմն կխնդրեի չանել անհիմն, 4-րդ դասարանցու մակարդակի մեկնաբանություններ...

----------


## Arpine

Վերջերս Լենինի հեղինակած, մի էսպիսի արտահայտության հանդիպեցի.

«Մատերիալիստի հոգին անհանդուրժելի է իդեալիստին»:

Վիճելն իզուր է.

----------


## հովարս

Քանի որ թեմայից դուրս հարց եք շոշափում եկեք շարունակենք այստեղ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> <<Եվ հավատա.կասեմ,վերստին,հավատա, հավերժությունը երազանք չէ. սա մխիթարության համար:Բայց ահա ճշմարտությունը.<<Հավատա մահով քեզ համար ամեն ինչ անցնում է. և հոգին քո անհետանում է>>:
> <<Անգութ:Դու նույնիսկ հույսից ես զրկում չար բախտի կամոք լլկված հոգուն, և տխրություննների խավարում նրան լուսավորող ճառագայթն այս միակ հանգցնում ես:
> -Ահա թե ինչ է մահը,-ասաց ինքն իրեն,- *մահն այն չնչին գումարն է, որ մենք վճարում ենք բնությանը կյաքնի համար*, մեծ Հայրենիքին արժանի իմաստուն մտքերի և գործերի մեջ հավերժ մարմնավորելու իրավունքի համար:


Ալեքսանդր Նիկոլաևիչ Ռադիշչևի <<մարդու ,նրա մահկանացու լինելու և անմահության մասին>> ստեղծագործությունից:

----------

Skeptic (05.03.2012), Smokie (05.03.2012)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

եթե հավատում ես որ նահից հետո կյանք կա, ուրեմն ձգտիր դրան և պիտի հասնես, իսկ եթե չես հավատում, ուրեմն քո համար կյանք չի լինի, դրա համար մարդիիիիիիիկ զգում եմ իմ ոչնչություն լինելը,,,,,,,մեր հավատալ-չհավատալով բան չի փոխվիիիիի :This:

----------

VisTolog (28.07.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Էդ հույսով եմ ապրում

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման «Զվարճալի» բաժնում չէ։ Թեմայից դուրս նկարն ու դրա արձագանքը ջնջվել են։ Եթե թեմային համապատասխան ասելիք չունեք, գրառում մի արեք։*

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ըստ իս,մահից հետո հիգին առաձնանալով մարմնից վերամարմնավորվում է նորածնի մեջ...Դրանով կյանքը նորից շարունակվում է:ԲԱյց
կան հոգու զարգացվածության տարբեր մակարդակներ և հնարավոր է ըստ այդ մակարդակի,հոգին չվերամարմնավորվի...

----------

inheritance (03.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ըստ իս,մահից հետո հիգին առաձնանալով մարմնից վերամարմնավորվում է նորածնի մեջ...Դրանով կյանքը նորից շարունակվում է:ԲԱյց
> կան հոգու զարգացվածության տարբեր մակարդակներ և հնարավոր է ըստ այդ մակարդակի,հոգին չվերամարմնավորվի...


այսինքն հոգին ֆորմատ են անում հետո դնում են նործանի մեջ, որ ի՞նչ անեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> այսինքն հոգին ֆորմատ են անում հետո դնում են նործանի մեջ, որ ի՞նչ անեն


ջ
որ հոգուդ զարգացվածության աստիճանը բարձրանա ու էլ մարդ չլինես

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> ջ
> որ հոգուդ զարգացվածության աստիճանը բարձրանա ու էլ մարդ չլինես


բան չջոկեցի: Զարգացվածության աստիճանը ո՞րն ա, էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի մարդ լինել-չլինելու հետ

----------


## Enna Adoly

> բան չջոկեցի: Զարգացվածության աստիճանը ո՞րն ա, էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի մարդ լինել-չլինելու հետ


եթե դա քեզ հետաքրքրումա էզոտերիկա ․բաժնի գրքերը կարդա

Отправлено с моего ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG через Tapatalk

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> եթե դա քեզ հետաքրքրումա էզոտերիկա ․բաժնի գրքերը կարդա
> 
> Отправлено с моего ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG через Tapatalk


իսկ չի լինի մեր մեջ մի երկու բառով ասես՝ էտ ինչա  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.լավնա պլանշետը  :Tongue:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> իսկ չի լինի մեր մեջ մի երկու բառով ասես՝ էտ ինչա 
> 
> Հ.Գ.լավնա պլանշետը


երկու բառով չեմ կարա,ավելի ճիշտ չես հասկանա)) 

Отправлено с моего ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG через Tapatalk

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> երկու բառով չեմ կարա,*ավելի ճիշտ չես հասկանա*)) 
> 
> Отправлено с моего ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG через Tapatalk


 :LOL: , 
Նոր յեքա մեծ բան էի գրել էզոտերիկայի մասին բայց ջնջվեց, ավելի ճիշտ  հոգուս զարգացվածության աստիճանը բարձրացավ ու ես էլ մարդ չեմ  :Jpit:  :

----------


## VisTolog

> , 
> Նոր յեքա մեծ բան էի գրել էզոտերիկայի մասին բայց ջնջվեց, ավելի ճիշտ  հոգուս զարգացվածության աստիճանը բարձրացավ ու ես էլ մարդ չեմ  :



Հոգուտ զարգացվածության աստիճանը էս կյանքումա լինում ու կախված զարգացվածությունից մեռնելուց հետո մի բան լինում ես:

----------

Enna Adoly (20.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*Անվերնագիր,* քեզ հավաք պահի[/QUOTE]



> *Մոդերատորական. հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման «Զվարճալի» բաժնում չէ։ Թեմայից դուրս նկարն ու դրա արձագանքը ջնջվել են։ Եթե թեմային համապատասխան ասելիք չունեք, գրառում մի արեք։*

----------


## melancholia

Անկեղծ ասած, չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ մեր մարդկային էությունը զուտ  բջիջների հավաքածու է, կամ սպիտակուցա.......ինչա կազմության մի նյութի արդյունք: Մարդ արարածը պիտի  որ ավելի մեծ  ու հզոր մի բան լինի: չգիտեմ ինչ անուն տալ դրան, գուցե հոգի՞, որը ունի տիեզերական ծագում, կամ, ինչպես ասում են ՝ անմահ սուբստանցիա: Եթե հարցը դիտարկվի կրոնական տեսակետներից, ապա պիտի համարենք ուղղակի, որ կա կյանք մահից հետո: ԵԹԵ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք արտահայտելու լինեմ, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ մահով ամենինչ չի ավարտվում....բայց հավատում եմ արդյոք դրան՞ նուրբ հարց է

----------

Վոլտերա (20.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Մեկ-մեկ, երբ ինքս մտածում եմ մահվան մասին, ինչպես նաև հոգու գոյության մասին, տարբեր տարբերակների վրա եմ կանգ առնում: Եթե նայենք կենսաբանության տեսանկյունից, մարդու ֆիզիկական գոյության ընդհատումով, վերջ մարդու կյանքին: Բայց մարդը կարծես թե չի ուզում հավատալ, որ դրանով իր կյանքը ավարտվում է: Ավելին, շատերը առաջ քաշելով հոգու գոյության փաստը, հավատում են, որ կյանքը մահվանից հետո ոչ միայն շարունակվում է, այլև ուրիշ կյանքում է հայտնվում:
Ես հստակ չեմ կարող ասել, թե հավատու՞մ եմ արդյոք հոգու գոյությանը: Ինձ թվում է, թե գիտնականներն անգամ հստակ դրան չեն հավատում: 
Երբեմն էլ մտածում եմ, որ անխուսափելի մահվան վախը հաղթահարելու համար է մարդը  ուզում հավատալ, որ մահվանից հետո, այնուամենայնիվ, ինքը ապրելու է, քանի որ ունի հոգի, որը անմահ է:

----------

lusattik (24.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.06.2013), VisTolog (20.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (20.06.2013)

----------


## lusattik

իսկ ես հավատում եմ հոգու գոյությանը և չեմ էլ ուզում խորանալ...էսպես ինձ ավելի ապահով ու լավ եմ զգում... ճշմարիտ է այն, ինչ օգտակար է...

----------


## VisTolog

> իսկ ես հավատում եմ հոգու գոյությանը և չեմ էլ ուզում խորանալ...էսպես ինձ ավելի ապահով ու լավ եմ զգում... ճշմարիտ է այն, ինչ օգտակար է...


Խորանալը ևս ճշմարիտ ու օգտակար է:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Խորանալը ևս ճշմարիտ ու օգտակար է:


Վիստ,հավատա ,ոչ միշտ...Ասենք իմացար հետո՞,մարդուն տվածա էս կյանքը ապրի առանց էտ ինֆորմացիայի,թող ապրի հանգիստ ,խաղաղ,առանց իմանալու դժոխք կա,դրախտ կա,թե հոգի կա,չկա..

----------

lusattik (24.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ,հավատա ,ոչ միշտ...Ասենք իմացար հետո՞,մարդուն տվածա էս կյանքը ապրի առանց էտ ինֆորմացիայի,թող ապրի հանգիստ ,խաղաղ,առանց իմանալու դժոխք կա,դրախտ կա,թե հոգի կա,չկա..


1. Եթե կա, ուրեմն կարելիա իմանալ:
2. Եթե իմացավ, ուրեմն կարա համ լավի համար օգտագործի, համ էլ վատի:


Կոնկրետ ես ուզզում եմ օգտագործելով սև և մութ ուժերը դառնամ աշխարհի տիրակալը: :Love: 

Քայլեմ ջրերի վրայով, կույրին տեսողություն տամ, հաշմանդամին կանգնեցնեմ, խուլին լսողություն տամ, գրիպ ու անգինա բուժեմ ձեռքիս մի հպումով... է՜հ :Rolleyes:

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ավելի լավ է հավատալ մի բանի որը չկա, քան չհավատալ մի բանի, որը կա:

Ոչ ոք չի կարող հաստատ ասել ինչ կա կյանքում, ուր մնաց մահից հետո.
Իսկ երկրորդ կյանքին հավատալն իր շատ դրական կողմերն ունի, դրանից են մահացածին հարգում՝ թող վախենան նրա հոգուց, եթե դա չարեցին քիչ հետո մահացածների դիակի հետ սովորական կենդանու մսի կերպ կվերաբերվեն, հետո նաև կենդանի մարդու հետ...

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> 1. Եթե կա, ուրեմն կարելիա իմանալ:
> 2. Եթե իմացավ, ուրեմն կարա համ լավի համար օգտագործի, համ էլ վատի:
> 
> 
> Կոնկրետ ես ուզզում եմ օգտագործելով սև և մութ ուժերը դառնամ աշխարհի տիրակալը:
> 
> Քայլեմ ջրերի վրայով, կույրին տեսողություն տամ, հաշմանդամին կանգնեցնեմ, խուլին լսողություն տամ, գրիպ ու անգինա բուժեմ ձեռքիս մի հպումով... է՜հ


1.Ի՞նչ կա,ոչ մեկ չի կարա դրա մասին խոսի
2.իսկ ի՞Նչ գիտես ինքը ճիշտը կիմանա,մահից հետոյի մասին հազար ու մի պատկերացում կա,թե՛ լավ ,թե՛ վատ
ինձ չես մոռացել չէ՞ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պարզելու միակ ձևը մեռնելն ա, բայց չգիտես ինչի ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի…

----------

Stranger_Friend (26.06.2013), VisTolog (16.12.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Պարզելու միակ ձևը մեռնելն ա, բայց չգիտես ինչի ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի…


Ինչքան կարանք կյանքը բացահայտենք, մեռնելը հա էլ կա.

----------

ԱնԱիդա (26.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչքան կարանք կյանքը բացահայտենք, մեռնելը հա էլ կա.


Կյանքն ու մահը, դրանք անբաժան են… կյանքը սահմանվում ա մահով, եթե չլինի մահը կյանքը չի արժևորվի ու իմաստ չի ունենա… կյանքը հասկանալու համար մահվան գործւնը պարտադիր ա… մահվանից հետո կյանքը, դա մահվան հետ չհաշտվելու ու մահվան սարսափը մեղմացնելու ձև ա, որը մանիպուլյացվում ա կրոնի կողմից…

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2013), Enna Adoly (26.06.2013), Skeptic (15.12.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.06.2013), VisTolog (26.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (26.06.2013), Մինա (26.06.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Կյանքն ու մահը, դրանք անբաժան են… կյանքը սահմանվում ա մահով, եթե չլինի մահը կյանքը չի արժևորվի ու իմաստ չի ունենա… կյանքը հասկանալու համար մահվան գործւնը պարտադիր ա… մահվանից հետո կյանքը, դա մահվան հետ չհաշտվելու ու մահվան սարսափը մեղմացնելու ձև ա, որը մանիպուլյացվում ա կրոնի կողմից…



Mephistopheles ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բորխեսի <<Անմահները>> լրիվ էդ թեմայով է: Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե հետաքրքրի՝  http://noyem.blogspot.com/2013/07/blog-post_576.html

----------

Freeman (11.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (09.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Երևի ամեն ինչ  մահվանից հետո է սկսվում...այսինքն՝ վերջակետ է դրվում, որից էլ այն կողմ ոչ մի բան հնարավոր չէ գրել: Բայց դրանից սկսվում է նոր, իրական սկիզբ՝ միևնույն շրջանակից դուրս չգալու ու հարցերի պատասխաններ այլևս չորոնելու շրջան: Վերջ:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Մահ... իսկ հետո՞, ի՞նչ հետո, հետո` պիզդեց:

----------

Skeptic (15.12.2013), VisTolog (16.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞, ի՞նչ հետո, հետո` պիզդեց:


Կներես, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ գովասանքների ծանրության տակից չկարողացար դուրս գալ…
Ափսոս… :Sad:

----------

Արամ (15.12.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խորանալը ևս ճշմարիտ ու օգտակար է:


Վերջին հաշվով՝ այո:
Բայց ցավոք, մարդ խորանում է միայն այն ուղղությամբ, ինչ ուղղությամբ արդեն նախնական կարծիք է կազմել: Իսկ եղած ինֆորմացիան էլ այնքան շատ է այսօր ցանկացած թեմայի վերաբերյալ, և այնքան շատ նորություններ ես ստանում արդեն իսկ գիտեցածդ թեմայի մասին, որ նոր բաների ոչ ժամանակ է մնում, ոչ էլ հավես:
Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նախնական գիտելիքներդ սխալ էին… Ստացվում է, որ վերջում տիրապետում ես "խորացած" սխալ գիտելիքների:

Իսկ այ, լրիվ այլ բան է, եթե խորանալուց առաջ կարողանաս մի կողմ նետել բոլոր նախնական գիտելիքներդ ու թեմային մոտենաս ամբողջովին դատարկված… կամ՝մաքրված…




> Քայլեմ ջրերի վրայով, կույրին տեսողություն տամ, հաշմանդամին կանգնեցնեմ, խուլին լսողություն տամ, գրիպ ու անգինա բուժեմ ձեռքիս մի հպումով... է՜հ


Իզուր հոգոց մի հանիր. լուրջ ցանկության դեպքում այս թվարկածներդ էլ լրիվ հնարավոր բաներ են… :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասենք իմացար հետո՞,մարդուն տվածա էս կյանքը ապրի առանց էտ ինֆորմացիայի,թող ապրի հանգիստ ,խաղաղ,առանց իմանալու դժոխք կա,դրախտ կա,թե հոգի կա,չկա..


Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց ես վերցրել, որ մարդուն հենց դա է տրված… Եթե իրոք դա է տրված, ուրեմն ինչու՞ են բոլորն անխտիր ընկել ու կյանքի իմաստ ման գալիս…

Միգուցէ հենց դա՞ է մեր կյանք գալու նպատակը. այդ ինֆորմացիան որոնելն ու գտնելը… :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կյանքն ու մահը, դրանք անբաժան են… կյանքը սահմանվում ա մահով, եթե չլինի մահը կյանքը չի արժևորվի ու իմաստ չի ունենա… կյանքը հասկանալու համար մահվան գործւնը պարտադիր ա… մահվանից հետո կյանքը, դա մահվան հետ չհաշտվելու ու մահվան սարսափը մեղմացնելու ձև ա, որը մանիպուլյացվում ա կրոնի կողմից…


Եթե չլինի մահը՝ կյանքը չի արժեվորվի ու իմաստ չի ունենա...

В принципе, համաձայն եմ, բայց մի տեսակ համ մեխին խփել է ստացվում, համ նալին...

Լավ, ասենք թե: Եթե համարում ենք, որ կյանքն ինչ-որ՝ կամ լավ, կամ վատ, - արժեք է ստանում միայն և միայն մահվան հետ համեմատվելու դեպքում, - նշանակու՞մ է արդյոք, որ մահն էլ անպայման իրենից ինչ-որ արժեք է ներկայացնում՝ կամ լավ, կամ էլ վատ: Բայց ո՞վ գիտի, թէ ինչ արժեք ունի մահը... Կենդանի եղածներից որևէ մեկը գիտի՞ մահվան արժեքը... Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք կենդանի մարդն իմանալ այն բանի արժեքը, ինչին ինքը ծանոթ չէ: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ համ ունի այն միրգը, որը կյանքումդ երբեք չես կերել...

Բայց որ կյանքը հասկանալու համար մահվան գործոնը պարտադիր է՝ համաձայն եմ: Եվ սակայն, մի բան արժեք կարող է ունենալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ այն հնարավորություն ունի համեմատվելու մեկ այլ բանի հետ: Այսինքն, եթե ես ցանկանում եմ արժեքավորել մի բան՝ մի այլ բանի հետ համեմատելով, - ուրեմն ես պետք է ծանոթ լինեմ սրանցից թե մեկին, և թե մյուսին, ճի՞շտ է: Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս ես կարող եմ որևէ կերպ արժեքավորել Խաչատուր Աբովյանին Թոմաս Էլիոտի համեմատ, եթե ծանոթ չեմ Թոմաս Էլիոտի ստեղծագործություններին:

Մինչև այս տեղը՝ ասածիցս գոնե ես, ինչ-որ բան հասկանում եմ: Բայց հետո՞...

Լավ, ասենք թե լավից-վատից քարշ տվեցի կյանքս ու վերջում եկա եզրակացության, որ լավ կյանք եմ ապրել, կամ զիբիլ կյանք եմ ապրել... Եվ սակայն իմ այդ եզրակացություններով ես առայժմ օդ եմ կրակում, որովհետև առայժմ կյանքս ոչ մի բանի հետ համեմատել չեմ կարող, քանզի միակ բանը, որ գիտեմ, դա կյանքն է, և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Որովհետև այն, ինչի հետ կարող եմ համեմատել կյանքս, ես դեռ չգիտեմ, չեմ ապրել. ես դեռևս մահ չեմ ապրել... Դեռ նոր պետք է մահանամ...

... Մահացա վերջապես... 
Ու եթե լենք ձեզ՝ աթեիստներիդ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ վերջացավ, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն, եթե ամեն ինչ վերջացավ, այս բոլոր ասված խոսքերը, մեր ծակ փիլիսոփայությունները՝ լրիվ իզուր բա՞ն էին... յուղ վառոցի՞...
Իսկ եթե ձեզ չլսենք, ուրեմն  ստացվում է, որ հիմա միայն, ապրելով իմ մահը, ես հնարավորություն ունեմ արժեքավորել անցածս կյանքը, հասկանալ, ինչպիսին էր այն. լա՞վն էր, թե՞ վատը, երջանի՞կ էր, թե՞ դժբախտ, արժանավայե՞լ կյանք էր, թե" զիբիլ կյանք...

Օքեյ, ասենք թե այս հարցն էլ պարզեցինք: Հետո՞... Ո՞րն է այս ամենի իմաստը: Ինչների՞ս է այդ ամենը, գնահատականները, արժեքավորումները, եթե մենք արդեն չկանք:

Երկու հարց է ծագում.
ա) Եթե մահը վերջն է, - ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր մահով հասկանալ կյանքը, քանզի եթե մահով դու վերջացել ես, ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ;
բ) Եթե այնուհանդերձ հասկացել ես ինչ-որ բան, - հասկացել ես, որ ի՞նչ անես... չէ՞ որ դու այլևս չկաս...

Մեֆ ջան, չե՞ս կարծում, որ մի բան պակասում է այստեղ (մենակ թե խնդրում եմ, կրոնը մեջ մի գցիր նորից)...

----------

E-la Via (15.12.2013), Enna Adoly (16.12.2013), VisTolog (15.12.2013), Ուլուանա (16.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Սամ ջան զարմանում եմ, ի՞նչի այդքան մոտիկ ընդունեցիր գրածս, բայց ոչինիչ, հարմար առիթ է մի քիչ բանավիճելու, չէ՞:



> Բայց ցավոք, մարդ խորանում է միայն այն ուղղությամբ, ինչ ուղղությամբ արդեն նախնական կարծիք է կազմել: Իսկ եղած ինֆորմացիան էլ այնքան շատ է այսօր ցանկացած թեմայի վերաբերյալ, և այնքան շատ նորություններ ես ստանում արդեն իսկ գիտեցածդ թեմայի մասին, որ նոր բաների ոչ ժամանակ է մնում, ոչ էլ հավես:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նախնական գիտելիքներդ սխալ էին… Ստացվում է, որ վերջում տիրապետում ես "խորացած" սխալ գիտելիքների:


Սամ ջան, եթե գրածդ կոնկրետ թեմային է վերաբերվում, ապա էս թեմային վերաբերվող ցանկացած կարծիք իմ համար ճիշտ է, որովհետև բոլորն էլ հավասարազոր են, ընդամենը կարծիք են: Ոչ մեկ բացի կարծիքից, իրա պատկերացումներից ավելի բան չի կարող ասել էս թեմայի շուրջ: Հետո էլ Սամ ջան ոչ միշտ է տենց, ու էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ մարդիկ ինչի մասին կարծիք են կազմում, դրա մասին են մենակ սկսում մտածել/խորանալ: Ու անպայման չի, որ նույն ուղղությամբ խորանանք, չէ՞ որ եթե մեկը տրամաբանաորեն, փաստարկված բան է ասում, որը ուղղակի չես կարող չընդունել, դա ուղղակիորեն ազդում է քո արդեն իսկ ձևավորված կարծիքի վրա:




> Լավ, ասենք թե: Եթե համարում ենք, որ կյանքն ինչ-որ՝ կամ լավ, կամ վատ, - արժեք է ստանում միայն և միայն մահվան հետ համեմատվելու դեպքում, - նշանակու՞մ է արդյոք, որ մահն էլ անպայման իրենից ինչ-որ արժեք է ներկայացնում՝ կամ լավ, կամ էլ վատ: Բայց ո՞վ գիտի, թէ ինչ արժեք ունի մահը... Կենդանի եղածներից որևէ մեկը գիտի՞ մահվան արժեքը... Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք կենդանի մարդն իմանալ այն բանի արժեքը, ինչին ինքը ծանոթ չէ: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ համ ունի այն միրգը, որը կյանքումդ երբեք չես կերել...


Մենք գիտենք ինչ արժեք ունի մեր համար: Մենք չենք կերել, բայց տեսել ենք ոնց են ուտում, ու տեսել ենք թե դա կոնկրետ մեր վրա ինչ ազդեցություն է թողում: Դրա համար լրիվ արդարեցված է մահի մասին մեր վատ վերաբերմունքը, չէ՞ որ ցանկացած մահից հետո էլ մենք մեզ վատ ենք զգում, դա մեր համար կորուստ է: Ես չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց կարծիքը, ովքեր կարծում են որ մահը սկիզբ է, լավ բան է, կամ եսիմինչ ա, դա կներեք, բայց իմ համար ինքնախաբեւոյթուն է: Մահը` մահ է: Բոլորս էլ գիտեք, որ մահը մեզ ցավ է պատճառում, մենք դրանից տխրում ենք: Վերջ, մահացար` գոնե մնացած բոլորի համար` քո հարզատների, քեզ թանկ մարդկանց համար, կորար, դու չկաս էլ իրանց համար, հիմա կարևոր ա դու կեթաս ուկրանիացի ծտերի հետ սաունայում ամբողջ կյանքդ կապրես, թե կրակների մեջ կվառվես: Մեկ է, քո բոլոր արժեքները քո մահանալուց հետո կորած են, որովհետև էդ արժեքները քո մտերիմների մեջ են, ոչ թե քո: Էն մարդը, որ ոչ մեկին չունի, ինքը իրանով, ա թեկուզ մի մարդ չունի, որին կարող է սիրել, էդ մարդը արդեն իսկ մահացած է:




> ... Մահացա վերջապես... 
> Ու եթե լենք ձեզ՝ աթեիստներիդ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ վերջացավ, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն, եթե ամեն ինչ վերջացավ, այս բոլոր ասված խոսքերը, մեր ծակ փիլիսոփայությունները՝ լրիվ իզուր բա՞ն էին... յուղ վառոցի՞...
> Իսկ եթե ձեզ չլսենք, ուրեմն ստացվում է, որ հիմա միայն, ապրելով իմ մահը, ես հնարավորություն ունեմ արժեքավորել անցածս կյանքը, հասկանալ, ինչպիսին էր այն. լա՞վն էր, թե՞ վատը, երջանի՞կ էր, թե՞ դժբախտ, արժանավայե՞լ կյանք էր, թե" զիբիլ կյանք...


Սա՛մ, ի՞նչ ա պետք է մահանաս, որ հետո հասկանաս լա՞վ էր, թե վատ: Ինձ պետք չի ես մահանամ նոր հասկանամ, կյանքը իմն ա, ոնց էլ ես ապրեմ դա լավ ա ու արժեքավոր:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞, ի՞նչ հետո, հետո` պիզդեց:


Արամ, էս ի՞նչ արիր:Աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնները էս թեմայով հազարավոր հատորներ են գրել ու ջնջել, կեսին վառել, մեկին՝ նույնիսկ խաչել,  իսկ դու բռնիր ու մի բառով ճպցրիր:

----------

VisTolog (16.12.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան զարմանում եմ, ի՞նչի այդքան մոտիկ ընդունեցիր գրածս, բայց ոչինիչ, հարմար առիթ է մի քիչ բանավիճելու, չէ՞:


Մոտիկ չընդունեցի, Արամ ջան, տխուր ընդունեցի: Եթե մահվան մասին կարծիքդ նամակով ի´նձ գրած լինեիր, - բառ անգամ չէի ասի: Բայց էստեղ... հրապարակայնորեն... Հազար ու մի մարդ է կարդում գրածդ, հազար մտածելակերպի... տարիքի... Դու կուզեի՞ր, օրինակ, որ այս գրածդ տասնհինգամյա քույրիկդ կարդար... կամ մայրդ... կամ տատիկդ...
Լսիր, իսկ միգուցէ ռուսերենի՞ց ես վատ, որովհետև այսքան ժամանակ դեռևս քո մեջ այդքան ցինիզմ չէի նկատել... կամ էլ հարբած էիր...
Կներես էլի, նեղացնելու մտքի նշույլ անգամ չունեի, Արամ ջան: Ուղղակի նման բաները համարյա ֆիզիկական ցավ են պատճառում և չասել չէի կարող... 




> Սամ ջան, եթե գրածդ կոնկրետ թեմային է վերաբերվում, ապա էս թեմային վերաբերվող ցանկացած կարծիք իմ համար ճիշտ է, որովհետև բոլորն էլ հավասարազոր են, ընդամենը կարծիք են: Ոչ մեկ բացի կարծիքից, իրա պատկերացումներից ավելի բան չի կարող ասել էս թեմայի շուրջ: Հետո էլ Սամ ջան ոչ միշտ է տենց, ու էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ մարդիկ ինչի մասին կարծիք են կազմում, դրա մասին են մենակ սկսում մտածել/խորանալ: Ու անպայման չի, որ նույն ուղղությամբ խորանանք, չէ՞ որ եթե մեկը տրամաբանաորեն, փաստարկված բան է ասում, որը ուղղակի չես կարող չընդունել, դա ուղղակիորեն ազդում է քո արդեն իսկ ձևավորված կարծիքի վրա:


Իհարկե թեմային է վերաբերվում, Արամ ջան: Բայց կոնկրետ այսպես գրածս վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ Մեֆի գրածին, քանզի եթե ես ինքս ուղղակի կարծիք գրեի, լրիվ այլ կերպ կշարադրեի մտքերս... Իսկ այստեղ ստացվեց, որ նույնիսկ կարծիք էլ չեմ գրել, այլ ուղղակի փորձել եմ տրամաբանորեն հասկանալ Մեֆի ասածները:
Ճիշտն ասած, երբ վերջին անգամ՝ քեզանից առաջ, - թարմացրել էին այս թեման, ուզեցա մի բան գրել: Բայց գրելուց առաջ որոշեցի կարդալ բոլոր գրառումներն ամենասկզբից: Կարդացի: Ահագին լավ, հետաքրքիր բաներ կային գրված... Բայց մինչև հասա վերջին, հասկացա, որ գրելու դեպքում շատ երկար եմ գրելու, համ ժամանակ չկար, համ էլ, ճիշտն ասած, ալարեցի ու որոշեցի ընդհանրապես չգրել: 
Իսկ հիմա՝ դու պատճառ դարձար: Շատերի պես, ես էլ եմ սիրում գրառումներդ կարդալ, ինչ անեմ... Մտա, կոպտեցի... Դե, ասեցի, ձեռքի հետ երեխեքին մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ...
Վիստին գրածս այնքան էլ լավ չընկալեցիր, Արամ ջան: Ասածս այն էր, որ մարդ ամեն ինչի մասին սկսում է ինֆորմացիա հավաքել, ելնելով իր նախնական գիտելիքներից այդ մասին, այսինքն, արդեն իսկ որոշակի գիտելիքներ ունենալով: Ինչպես օրինակ դու, ունենալով որոշակի նախնական գիտելիքներ մահվան մասին, մեկ բառով հայտնեցիր քո կարծիքը: :Smile:  Եվ հիմա արդեն, եթե հարյուր տարբեր կարծիքներ լսես նույն թեմայով, ավելի հավակնելու ես նրանց, որոնք մոտ են քո նախնական գիտելիքներին, անկախ նրանից, ճի՞շտ էին քո նախնական գիտելիքները, թե՞ սխալ: Իսկ եթե կարողանայիր մինչև այդ հարյուր կարծիքներին ծանոթանալն ազատվել, դատարկել քեզ քո նախնական գիտելիքներից...

Հետո, Արամ ջան, երբ ասում ես "փաստարկված բան", - ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես: Դու ուզում ես, որ ես փաստարկված ապացույց բերեմ, որ մահը՝ լավ բա՞ն է... 




> Լրիվ արդարեցված է մահի մասին մեր վատ վերաբերմունքը, չէ՞ որ ցանկացած մահից հետո էլ մենք մեզ վատ ենք զգում, դա մեր համար կորուստ է: Ես չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց կարծիքը, ովքեր կարծում են որ մահը սկիզբ է, լավ բան է, կամ եսիմինչ ա, դա կներեք, բայց իմ համար ինքնախաբեւոյթուն է: Մահը` մահ է: Բոլորս էլ գիտեք, որ մահը մեզ ցավ է պատճառում, մենք դրանից տխրում ենք: Վերջ, մահացար` գոնե մնացած բոլորի համար` քո հարզատների, քեզ թանկ մարդկանց համար, կորար, դու չկաս էլ իրանց համար, հիմա կարևոր ա դու կեթաս ուկրանիացի ծտերի հետ սաունայում ամբողջ կյանքդ կապրես, թե կրակների մեջ կվառվես: Մեկ է, քո բոլոր արժեքները քո մահանալուց հետո կորած են, որովհետև էդ արժեքները քո մտերիմների մեջ են, ոչ թե քո: Էն մարդը, որ ոչ մեկին չունի, ինքը իրանով, ա թեկուզ մի մարդ չունի, որին կարող է սիրել, էդ մարդը արդեն իսկ մահացած է:


Ցանկացած մահ՝ քո մահը չէ, սիրելիս: Եվ ցանկացած մահի դեպքում ցավ ապրում ես ոչ թե դու, այլ քո էգոն: Ցավ ապրում ես ոչ թե մոտիկիդ համար՝ նրա, ում կորցրել ես, - այլ ինքդ քո՝ սիրելիիդ համար, - ինչպե՞ս ես հիմա դու լինելու առանց տվյալ մահացածի... Մոտավորապես նույն վիճակն է ապրում երեխան, երբ կորցնում է սիրելի խաղալիքը:
Իսկ մի՞թե քո ցավը՝ հակառակ մարդուն է վերաբերվում: Այստեղ տեղին կլիներ օգտագործել այն գրածդ բառի սեռականորեն հակառակ տարբերակը... 
Սևերն, օրինակ, իրենց մեռյալներին երգ ու պարով են ճանապարհում, քանզի համոզված են, որ իրենց մոտիկ մարդը, ազատվելով երկրային փորձություններից, վերջապես տուն է վերադառնում: Դա՝ նրանց կարծիքն է: Իսկ քո կարծիքն է, որ մահը՝ վերջն է:

Եկ քո խոսքերով հարցնեմ. իսկ դու քո կարծիքի փաստացի ապացույցն ունե՞ս...

Թե՞ փաստացի ապացույցներն աշխատում են միայն *այլ կարծիքների* դեպքում:




> Սա՛մ, ի՞նչ ա պետք է մահանաս, որ հետո հասկանաս լա՞վ էր, թե վատ: Ինձ պետք չի ես մահանամ նոր հասկանամ, կյանքը իմն ա, ոնց էլ ես ապրեմ դա լավ ա ու արժեքավոր:


Ինձ թվաց, որ մենք այստեղ ավելի մահն ենք քննարկում, այլ ոչ թե կյանքը:
Իսկ եթե կյանքի մասին է խոսքը՝ շատ ճիշտ ես, Արամ ջան, կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ իր մեջ մեծ արժեքներ է կրում: Բայց դա մարդ հասկանում է հիմնականում, եթե չասենք մահից հետո, գոնե ասենք՝ կյանքի վերջում... Իսկ ընթացքում, հասկանու՞մ ես, այդ արժեքները փոփոխվելու շատ մեծ հակում ունեն... 
Հիշիր, վերջերս էր, որ դու ինքդ, համարյա այս բառերով ինձ ասացիր, որ երեք տարի առաջվա Արամի արժքները լրիվ արժեզրկվել են այսօրվա Արամի աչքերին... Իսկ պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե քանի այդպիսի երեքտարիներ են քեզ սպասվում և որքան արժեզրկումներ...

Ջո՞կ... :Wink:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Մոտիկ չընդունեցի, Արամ ջան, տխուր ընդունեցի: Եթե մահվան մասին կարծիքդ նամակով ի´նձ գրած լինեիր, - բառ անգամ չէի ասի: Բայց էստեղ... հրապարակայնորեն... Հազար ու մի մարդ է կարդում գրածդ, հազար մտածելակերպի... տարիքի... Դու կուզեի՞ր, օրինակ, որ այս գրածդ տասնհինգամյա քույրիկդ կարդար... կամ մայրդ... կամ տատիկդ...
> Լսիր, իսկ միգուցէ ռուսերենի՞ց ես վատ, որովհետև այսքան ժամանակ դեռևս քո մեջ այդքան ցինիզմ չէի նկատել... կամ էլ հարբած էիր...
> Կներես էլի, նեղացնելու մտքի նշույլ անգամ չունեի, Արամ ջան: Ուղղակի նման բաները համարյա ֆիզիկական ցավ են պատճառում և չասել չէի կարող...


Սամ էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, սենց բան չեն ասում ապեր, էս ինչ ցավոտ ես ընդունել, գնա բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները վառի, գնա բոլոր թարգմանված ֆիլմերը վառի, հանկարծ ձերոնց չթողես կինո նայեն..., էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ...լավ էլի, սենց բան չէի սպասում, որ կասես: Իմաստ չեմ գնտում էս թեմայի մասին խոսալու, համենայն դեպս մենակ էն պատճառով, որ նման գրառում ես արել: Սամ ջան ցավում եմ, ո՞նց էլ էդքան ֆիզիկական ցավերին դիմանում ես:




> Ասածս այն էր, որ մարդ ամեն ինչի մասին սկսում է ինֆորմացիա հավաքել, ելնելով իր նախնական գիտելիքներից այդ մասին, այսինքն, արդեն իսկ որոշակի գիտելիքներ ունենալով: Ինչպես օրինակ դու, ունենալով որոշակի նախնական գիտելիքներ մահվան մասին, մեկ բառով հայտնեցիր քո կարծիքը: Եվ հիմա արդեն, եթե հարյուր տարբեր կարծիքներ լսես նույն թեմայով, ավելի հավակնելու ես նրանց, որոնք մոտ են քո նախնական գիտելիքներին, անկախ նրանից, ճի՞շտ էին քո նախնական գիտելիքները, թե՞ սխալ: Իսկ եթե կարողանայիր մինչև այդ հարյուր կարծիքներին ծանոթանալն ազատվել, դատարկել քեզ քո նախնական գիտելիքներից...
> 
> Հետո, Արամ ջան, երբ ասում ես "փաստարկված բան", - ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես: Դու ուզում ես, որ ես փաստարկված ապացույց բերեմ, որ մահը՝ լավ բա՞ն է...


Չէ Սամ, կրկնվեմ եղբայր, մենք շատ բաների մասին ինֆորմացիա ենք հավաքում, նույնիսկ առաց պատկերացում ունենալու դրա մասին: Ես մահվան մասին գիտելիքներ չունեմ: Ես ո՛չ գիտեմ, որ մահանում են ի՞նչ են զգում, ոչ գիտեմ հետո ի՞նչ են զգում, կամ վապշե ինչի՞ց են մահանում: Հլը Սամ ասա էլի, հլը դատարկեմ սաղ էդ կարծիքները, ինձ ասա տենամ ի՞նչ ես ասելու, որ հիմիկվա կառուցված կարծիքիցս տրամաբանական լինի: Սարկազմ չկա գրածիս մեջ, դու ինձ գիտես, եթե մի բան ավելի տրամաբանական ա քան իմը, ես հաստատ կընդունեմ դա:
Չէ չեմ ուզում փաստարկված ապացույց բերես, որ լավ բան է, ես ուզում եմ ապացույց, որ գոնե թույլ կտա մտածել, որ մահը լավ բան է: Թույլ կտա, այսինքն հիմք կհանդիսանա, անպայման չի դա լինի էդ երևույթի ապացույցը:




> Ցանկացած մահ՝ քո մահը չէ, սիրելիս: Եվ ցանկացած մահի դեպքում ցավ ապրում ես ոչ թե դու, այլ քո էգոն: Ցավ ապրում ես ոչ թե մոտիկիդ համար՝ նրա, ում կորցրել ես, - այլ ինքդ քո՝ սիրելիիդ համար, - ինչպե՞ս ես հիմա դու լինելու առանց տվյալ մահացածի... Մոտավորապես նույն վիճակն է ապրում երեխան, երբ կորցնում է սիրելի խաղալիքը:
> Իսկ մի՞թե քո ցավը՝ հակառակ մարդուն է վերաբերվում: Այստեղ տեղին կլիներ օգտագործել այն գրածդ բառի սեռականորեն հակառակ տարբերակը... 
> Սևերն, օրինակ, իրենց մեռյալներին երգ ու պարով են ճանապարհում, քանզի համոզված են, որ իրենց մոտիկ մարդը, ազատվելով երկրային փորձություններից, վերջապես տուն է վերադառնում: Դա՝ նրանց կարծիքն է: Իսկ քո կարծիքն է, որ մահը՝ վերջն է:
> 
> Եկ քո խոսքերով հարցնեմ. իսկ դու քո կարծիքի փաստացի ապացույցն ունե՞ս...


Չէ Սամ ճիշտ չես ասում, ես կարող եմ ցավ ապրել, օրինակ` ի՞նչ է անելու Մարգոն առանց Սերոժի: Ես կարղ եմ ցավ ապրել, որ իր նման մարդը հեռացավ աշխարհից և այլն: Չեմ ընդունում, չէ՛: 
Չունեմ ապացույց Սամ, չեմ կարա ապացուցեմ, բայց ինչքան էլ որ մեր պատկերացումները սուբյեկտիվ են, ես փորձում եմ մի քիչ գոնե մոտենալ օբյեկտիվությանը: Մենք ի՞նչ փաստեր ունենք, արի մի հատ նայենք իրար հետ:
Մարդը մահացավ`

Ինքը վերացավ աշխարհից, համենայն դեպս են աշխարհից որտեղ մենք ապրում ենք :Bad: *]Մեր համար դա կորուստ ա, ցավ ա, թեկուզ և էգոի համար:

Սամ սրանք փաստեր են, որը հերքել չենք կարող: Ու ես` էսքանի վրա հիմնվելով, կարող եմ կարծիք կազմել, կրկնում եմ կարծիք, որ մահը վերջն է` դրանից հետո բան չկա: Նայի Սամ, կրկնում եմ, սրանք իմ կարծիքի փաստացի ապացույցներ չեն, այլ ընդամենը փաստեր են, որոնց վրա էլ, որքան հնարավոր է օբյեկտիվ, փորձել եմ ձևավորել կարծիքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես մահվան մասին գիտելիքներ չունեմ:


Հա, չունես: Դու համարում ես երևի, որ քո գիտելիքները՝ կյանքի մասին են: Բայց կյանքի մասին էլ դու ունես ճիշտ նույնքան գիտելիք, որքան գիտելիք ունես մահվան մասին: Քանզի մարդու էությունն է դա. մի բանի մասին նա կարող է գիտելիք ձեռք բերել միայն այն դեպքում, երբ նա այդ բանը համեմատում է մեկ այլ բանի հետ: Միայն ձախի հետ համեմատելով է, որ դու ճանաչում ես աջը: Միայն ներքևի հետ համեմատելով է, որ ճանաչում ես վերևը: Տաքի հետ՝ սառը: Փափուկի հետ՝ կարծրը: Մութի հետ՝ լույսը: Եվ միայն մահի հետ համեմատելով է, որ կարող ես ճանաչել կյանքը: Իսկ քանի դեռ չունես այն, ինչի հետ պետք է համեմատես, - արտահայտածդ բոլոր կարծիքները, ենթադրությունները, ասածդ բոլոր խոսքերը, իմաստությունները, - ամեն ինչ, - լավագույն դեպքում՝ պատրանքներ են: Ինքնախաբեություն... Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ, վիճակախաղի տոմսի պես մի բան. կամ կկպնի, կամ ոչ. ասածդ կամ ճիշտ դուրս կգա վերջում, կամ ոչ...

Հ.Գ. "Դու" ասելով, ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն քեզ, Արամ ջան, այլ յուրաքանչյուր անհատի և ինձ էնույնպես: Հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանաս:




> Հլը Սամ ասա էլի, հլը դատարկեմ սաղ էդ կարծիքները, ինձ ասա տենամ ի՞նչ ես ասելու, որ հիմիկվա կառուցված կարծիքիցս տրամաբանական լինի: Սարկազմ չկա գրածիս մեջ, դու ինձ գիտես, եթե մի բան ավելի տրամաբանական ա քան իմը, ես հաստատ կընդունեմ դա:
> Չէ չեմ ուզում փաստարկված ապացույց բերես, որ լավ բան է, ես ուզում եմ ապացույց, որ գոնե թույլ կտա մտածել, որ մահը լավ բան է: Թույլ կտա, այսինքն հիմք կհանդիսանա, անպայման չի դա լինի էդ երևույթի ապացույցը:


Հասկանում ես, Արամ ջան, եթե հարցը միայն ապացույցները լինեին... Հիմա եթե ես քեզ ասեմ՝ կարդա այս գիրքը, այն գիրքը, կարդա Մոուդի, կարդա հազար ու մի վերամարմնավորումների մասին, կարդա մեռած մարդկանց պատմությունները մահվան մասին, որ նրանք թելադրել են իրենց կենդանի ծանոթներին, - ուրիշ ի՞նչ կպատասխանես ինձ բացի այն, որ ես ինքս ցնորված եմ հերիք չի, դեռ քեզ էլ առաջարկում եմ այդ հեքիաթները կարդալ...
Բայց դա էլ ոչինչ... Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, ցանկանու՞մ եմ արդյոք ես քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել:
Չեմ ցանկանում:
Ոչ ապացուցել: Ոչ սովորեցնել: Ոչ՝ ինչպես հաճախ լսում եմ, - քարոզել:
Կյանքը՝ երկար է: Անվերջ է: Հավերժ է: Ընթացքում դու ինքդ քեզ համար ամեն ինչ կպարզես: Կգտնես քեզ անհրաժեշտ բոլոր ապացույցներն ու վերջում մի կողմ կնետես: Դու լիքը ժամանակ ունես դրա համար, մի ամբողջ հավերժություն:
Իսկ մահը... այն, ինչ մենք ենք պատկերացնում, - չկա: Այդպիսի մահ գոյություն չունի: Մահն ուղղակի անցում է, աստիճաններ՝ դեպի կյանքի հաջորդ մակարդակ, ավելի բարձր մակարդակ, որտեղ հասկանալի է ամեն ինչ և առկա են բոլոր ապացույցները:

Միակ բանը, որ կցանկանայի ասել քեզ. մի´ սահմանափակիր քո տրամաբանությունը քո գիտելիքներով, տրադիցիաներով, ստերեոտիպերով: Իսկ եթե հարցն ապացուցելուն է հասնում, առաջին հերթին փորձիր ապացուցել քեզ, որ դու՝ քո մարմինը չես: Հիշիր. *դու՝ քո մարմինը չես*: Քո մարմինը՝ գործիք է, տրված քեզ նրա համար, որ դու կարողանաս քո ֆիզիկական կյանքն ապրել այս ֆիզիկական աշխարհում: Այն՝ կատարյալ գործիք է: Անհավանական: Սքանչելի: Այնքան կատարյալ, անհավանական ու սքանչելի, որ հենց դրանով արդեն մեծ կասկածներ է ծնում. արդյո՞ք իմաստ ուներ այդքան ջանք թափել (ով էլ որ թափած լինի այդ ջանքը) և ստեղծել այդքան կատարյալ ու հիասքանչ գործիք, ընդամենը մի 70-80 տարի տևող, հիմնականում անփառունակ, կյանքի համար...

----------

boooooooom (16.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վերջին հաշվով՝ այո:
> Բայց ցավոք, մարդ խորանում է միայն այն ուղղությամբ, ինչ ուղղությամբ արդեն նախնական կարծիք է կազմել: Իսկ եղած ինֆորմացիան էլ այնքան շատ է այսօր ցանկացած թեմայի վերաբերյալ, և այնքան շատ նորություններ ես ստանում արդեն իսկ գիտեցածդ թեմայի մասին, որ նոր բաների ոչ ժամանակ է մնում, ոչ էլ հավես:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նախնական գիտելիքներդ սխալ էին… Ստացվում է, որ վերջում տիրապետում ես "խորացած" սխալ գիտելիքների:
> 
> Իսկ այ, լրիվ այլ բան է, եթե խորանալուց առաջ կարողանաս մի կողմ նետել բոլոր նախնական գիտելիքներդ ու թեմային մոտենաս ամբողջովին դատարկված… կամ՝մաքրված…
> 
> 
> 
> Իզուր հոգոց մի հանիր. լուրջ ցանկության դեպքում այս թվարկածներդ էլ լրիվ հնարավոր բաներ են…


Ես էդ թվարկածներս կարողանում եմ անեմ, ուղղակի որ իմանան, կասեն էս տղու մեջ սատանան ա մտել:  :Secret:

----------


## Արամ

> Հա, չունես: Դու համարում ես երևի, որ քո գիտելիքները՝ կյանքի մասին են: Բայց կյանքի մասին էլ դու ունես ճիշտ նույնքան գիտելիք, որքան գիտելիք ունես մահվան մասին: Քանզի մարդու էությունն է դա. մի բանի մասին նա կարող է գիտելիք ձեռք բերել միայն այն դեպքում, երբ նա այդ բանը համեմատում է մեկ այլ բանի հետ: Միայն ձախի հետ համեմատելով է, որ դու ճանաչում ես աջը: Միայն ներքևի հետ համեմատելով է, որ ճանաչում ես վերևը: Տաքի հետ՝ սառը: Փափուկի հետ՝ կարծրը: Մութի հետ՝ լույսը: Եվ միայն մահի հետ համեմատելով է, որ կարող ես ճանաչել կյանքը: Իսկ քանի դեռ չունես այն, ինչի հետ պետք է համեմատես, - արտահայտածդ բոլոր կարծիքները, ենթադրությունները, ասածդ բոլոր խոսքերը, իմաստությունները, - ամեն ինչ, - լավագույն դեպքում՝ պատրանքներ են: Ինքնախաբեություն... Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ, վիճակախաղի տոմսի պես մի բան. կամ կկպնի, կամ ոչ. ասածդ կամ ճիշտ դուրս կգա վերջում, կամ ոչ...
> 
> Հ.Գ. "Դու" ասելով, ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն քեզ, Արամ ջան, այլ յուրաքանչյուր անհատի և ինձ էնույնպես: Հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանաս:


Սամ ջան, հա՛, ընդունում եմ, իմ ասածին սա չի հակասում, ես ոչ մի բան վստահ չեմ ասում, տենց է ու վերջ, ընդամենը մի քանի փաստ եմ ասում, որը թույլ ա տվել, ոչ փաստարկված կարծիք կազմեմ:




> Հասկանում ես, Արամ ջան, եթե հարցը միայն ապացույցները լինեին... Հիմա եթե ես քեզ ասեմ՝ կարդա այս գիրքը, այն գիրքը, կարդա Մոուդի, կարդա հազար ու մի վերամարմնավորումների մասին, կարդա մեռած մարդկանց պատմությունները մահվան մասին, որ նրանք թելադրել են իրենց կենդանի ծանոթներին, - ուրիշ ի՞նչ կպատասխանես ինձ բացի այն, որ ես ինքս ցնորված եմ հերիք չի, դեռ քեզ էլ առաջարկում եմ այդ հեքիաթները կարդալ...
> Բայց դա էլ ոչինչ... Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, ցանկանու՞մ եմ արդյոք ես քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել:
> Չեմ ցանկանում:


Եղբայր գրքերը, որոնք վերաբերվում են կյանքին կամ մահին, երբեք չեն կարող ապացույց լինել: Ես չեմ կարա դրանց հավատամ Սամ, որովհետև ես էլ կարող եմ գիրք գրել, ասել որ ոմն Գագոն մահացել ա ու իմ երազում ամեն ինչ մահի մասին պատմել:




> Ոչ ապացուցել: Ոչ սովորեցնել: Ոչ՝ ինչպես հաճախ լսում եմ, - քարոզել:
> Կյանքը՝ երկար է: Անվերջ է: Հավերժ է: Ընթացքում դու ինքդ քեզ համար ամեն ինչ կպարզես: Կգտնես քեզ անհրաժեշտ բոլոր ապացույցներն ու վերջում մի կողմ կնետես: Դու լիքը ժամանակ ունես դրա համար, մի ամբողջ հավերժություն:
> Իսկ մահը... այն, ինչ մենք ենք պատկերացնում, - չկա: Այդպիսի մահ գոյություն չունի: Մահն ուղղակի անցում է, աստիճաններ՝ դեպի կյանքի հաջորդ մակարդակ, ավելի բարձր մակարդակ, որտեղ հասկանալի է ամեն ինչ և առկա են բոլոր ապացույցները:


Օքեյ Սամ, քո տեսանկյունն ա, ու ենքանով ա հիմնավորված, ինչքանով իմը, չեմ կարող ժխտել, չեմ կարող ասել, որ սխալ ես ասում:




> Միակ բանը, որ կցանկանայի ասել քեզ. մի´ սահմանափակիր քո տրամաբանությունը քո գիտելիքներով, տրադիցիաներով, ստերեոտիպերով: Իսկ եթե հարցն ապացուցելուն է հասնում, առաջին հերթին փորձիր ապացուցել քեզ, որ դու՝ քո մարմինը չես: Հիշիր. *դու՝ քո մարմինը չես*: Քո մարմինը՝ գործիք է, տրված քեզ նրա համար, որ դու կարողանաս քո ֆիզիկական կյանքն ապրել այս ֆիզիկական աշխարհում: Այն՝ կատարյալ գործիք է: Անհավանական: Սքանչելի: Այնքան կատարյալ, անհավանական ու սքանչելի, որ հենց դրանով արդեն մեծ կասկածներ է ծնում. արդյո՞ք իմաստ ուներ այդքան ջանք թափել (ով էլ որ թափած լինի այդ ջանքը) և ստեղծել այդքան կատարյալ ու հիասքանչ գործիք, ընդամենը մի 70-80 տարի տևող, հիմնականում անփառունակ, կյանքի համար...


Էլի կրկնեմ, քո տեսանկյունն ա: Բայց ես վերին արտի ցորենը չեմ, ես` այդ թվում նաև իմ մարմինն եմ:
Բայց շատ օրգինիալ պատկերացումներ ունես` ռոմանտիկ: :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (16.12.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էդ թվարկածներս կարողանում եմ անեմ, ուղղակի որ իմանան, կասեն էս տղու մեջ սատանան ա մտել:


Եվ դու մենակ չես այս աշխարհում… :Smile: 

Միշտ էլ էդպես է, Վիստ ջան. հենց մի աստվածային բան ես անում, ասում են, որ դա սատանայի գործն է, որ Աստված անկարող է այդ անել: Դե, վերջն ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես. խաչ են բարձրացնում…

----------


## Վահե-91

Հավես չունեմ լրիվ կարդամ ինք եք գրել, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքը կասեմ  :Jpit: 
Քանի որ մենք հիմա ողջ ենք, գիտենք կյանքն ինչն ա․․․մահանալուց հետո կիմանանք ինչ ա մահը․․․ոչ մեկ հետ չի եկել էն աշխարհից, որ պատմի ինչ կա էնտեղ ու զարմանում եմ, ոնց ա դրա մասին թեման 64 էջ քննարկվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, հա՛, ընդունում եմ, իմ ասածին սա չի հակասում, ես ոչ մի բան վստահ չեմ ասում, տենց է ու վերջ, ընդամենը մի քանի փաստ եմ ասում, որը թույլ ա տվել, ոչ փաստարկված կարծիք կազմեմ:


Կներես, Արամ ջան, բայց արդյո՞ք փաստ է այն, ինչ դու փաստ ես համարում: Ի՞նչ փաստ է, երբ մարդ մեռնում է և դու ցավ ես զգում, նույնիսկ, լավ, ասենք թե հենց այդ մարդու համար: Ընդ որում, եթե ես ասեմ նման բան ու ասեմ, որ դա փաստ է, դու իսկույն կհրաժարվես այդ փաստ համարել:




> Եղբայր գրքերը, որոնք վերաբերվում են կյանքին կամ մահին, երբեք չեն կարող ապացույց լինել: Ես չեմ կարա դրանց հավատամ Սամ, որովհետև ես էլ կարող եմ գիրք գրել, ասել որ ոմն Գագոն մահացել ա ու իմ երազում ամեն ինչ մահի մասին պատմել:


Գիրք կարդալը նույն բանն է, ինչ մեկից փաստեր պահանջելը: Եթե քեզ անհրաժեշտ է ֆիզիկայի բնագավառում մի՝ ասածդ փաստը գտնել, դու ինչ է, ուղիղ Արքիմեդի մո՞տ ես գնալու: Չգիտես ինչու, մարդ կյանք ասելով՝ միշտ ինչ-որ նյութական մի բան է հասկանում: Բայց շնչում է՝ ոչ ֆիզիկականորեն, մտածում է՝ ոչ ֆիզիկականորեն, երազում է, երջանիկ է, դժբախտ է - ո՛չ ֆիզիկականորեն: Ամբողջ կյանքում իր քթից այն կողմ ամեն ինչ հերքում է, այն, ինչ ձեռքին բռնած չունի՝ անհնար է համարում, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, ինքն իր երեկվա կարծիքը հերքելով, նոր գիտություններ է ստեղծում ու նոր տիեզերքներ է բացահայտում:

Բայց և այնպես, մահացած Գագոյին բերելուց և քեզ հետ խոսել տալուց բացի /դա երևի միակ բանն է, որ կարելի է փաստ համարել, ճի՞շտ է/, եկ մի հարց տամ: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է նշանակում "փսիխոնավիգացիա": Իսկ եթե չգիտես ու դա հետաքրքիր է քեզ, - մի "հեքիաթ" կպատմեմ այդ մասին ու հետո կխոսենք, լա՞վ…




> Բայց շատ օրգինիալ պատկերացումներ ունես` ռոմանտիկ:


Զատո իմ այդ պատկերացումներն ինձ հնարավորություն են տալիս հաճույքով ապրել կյանքս, շնորհակալ լինել թե հաջողություններիս, և թե անհաջողություններիս համար, իմ պրոբլեմների համար չմեղադրել ուրիշներին և նման այլ բաներ… Իսկ մի խոսքով ասած, դա ինձ թույլ է տալիս համարել, որ ես երջանիկ կյանք եմ ապրում, և այդ երջանկությունն էլ բազմապատկվում է այն զգացումով, թե որքան ավելի մեծ երջանկություն է ինձ սպասվում իմ կյանքի հաջորդ մակարդակի վրա, աստիճաններով վեր բարձրանալուց հետո… :Smile:  

Արամ ջան, ասենք թե հետո պարզվելու է, որ մենք երկուսս էլ սխալ ենք: Բայց ասա, խնդրում եմ, մի՞թե ավելի մեծ երջանկություն է համարել, որ "Մահ... իսկ հետո՞, ի՞նչ հետո, հետո`…"

----------

Ուլուանա (16.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Կներես, Արամ ջան, բայց արդյո՞ք փաստ է այն, ինչ դու փաստ ես համարում: Ի՞նչ փաստ է, երբ մարդ մեռնում է և դու ցավ ես զգում, նույնիսկ, լավ, ասենք թե հենց այդ մարդու համար: Ընդ որում, եթե ես ասեմ նման բան ու ասեմ, որ դա փաստ է, դու իսկույն կհրաժարվես այդ փաստ համարել:


Հլա սպասի, փաստ չի՞, որ եթե մարդը մահանում է ուրեմն ինքը չկա էլ աշխարհում, իրան մենք չենք տեսնում ու չենք կարողանում հետը խոսել, դա փաստ չի՞:



> Բայց և այնպես, մահացած Գագոյին բերելուց և քեզ հետ խոսել տալուց բացի /դա երևի միակ բանն է, որ կարելի է փաստ համարել, ճի՞շտ է/, եկ մի հարց տամ: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է նշանակում "փսիխոնավիգացիա": Իսկ եթե չգիտես ու դա հետաքրքիր է քեզ, - մի "հեքիաթ" կպատմեմ այդ մասին ու հետո կխոսենք, լա՞վ…


Պատմի Սամ, լսում եմ:



> Զատո իմ այդ պատկերացումներն ինձ հնարավորություն են տալիս հաճույքով ապրել կյանքս, շնորհակալ լինել թե հաջողություններիս, և թե անհաջողություններիս համար, իմ պրոբլեմների համար չմեղադրել ուրիշներին և նման այլ բաներ… Իսկ մի խոսքով ասած, դա ինձ թույլ է տալիս համարել, որ ես երջանիկ կյանք եմ ապրում, և այդ երջանկությունն էլ բազմապատկվում է այն զգացումով, թե որքան ավելի մեծ երջանկություն է ինձ սպասվում իմ կյանքի հաջորդ մակարդակի վրա, աստիճաններով վեր բարձրանալուց հետո… 
> 
> Արամ ջան, ասենք թե հետո պարզվելու է, որ մենք երկուսս էլ սխալ ենք: Բայց ասա, խնդրում եմ, մի՞թե ավելի մեծ երջանկություն է համարել, որ "Մահ... իսկ հետո՞, ի՞նչ հետո, հետո`…"


Ես էլ իմ պատկերացումներով եմ երջանիկ ապրում, ու ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում իմ անհաջողություններում: Բա էլ ու՞ր ա տարբերությունը Սամ: Ես իմ պատկերացումներով եմ երջանիկ դու քո:
Հա ի՞նչ Սամ, ես ստեղ եմ երջանիկ, հիմա իմ հեչելին չի մահից հետո ինչ հետս կլինի, ի՞նչ որ լինի էն ժամանակ կիմանամ, էն ժամանկ նենց պատկերացումներ կունենամ, որ ավելի համապտասխան լինի իրականությանը: Իմ հիմիկվա պատկերացրածը ոչ մի ձև չի ազդելու էն կյանքին` ինչ ինձ մահից հետո ա սպասում, իհարկե եթե սպասում է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արամ ջան, այ էսքան վախենում են մահից… ինչ ասես չեն հորինի… էլ հանդերցյալ կյանք, էլ մահից հետո հավերժական կյանք, էլ մահի չգոյություն, էլ շարունակական կյանք… 

էլ չեն հասկանում որ երբ ասում են կյանք արդեն մահն էլ հետն են ասում… գումարած ծնունդը… սկիզբ ու վերջ…

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, այ էսքան վախենում են մահից… ինչ ասես չեն հորինի… էլ հանդերցյալ կյանք, էլ մահից հետո հավերժական կյանք, էլ մահի չգոյություն, էլ շարունակական կյանք… 
> 
> էլ չեն հասկանում որ երբ ասում են կյանք արդեն մահն էլ հետն են ասում… գումարած ծնունդը… սկիզբ ու վերջ…


Մեֆ չեմ կարծում, որ էդ վախի հետևանքով ա: Ինձ թվում է, որ դա ընդամենը իրենց կյանքը երջանիկ ապրելու համար մոտիվացիա է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ չեմ կարծում, որ էդ վախի հետևանքով ա: Ինձ թվում է, որ դա ընդամենը իրենց կյանքը երջանիկ ապրելու համար մոտիվացիա է:


վախ ա… էս կյանքը երջանիկ ապրելու համար մոտիվացիան էս կյանքում պետք ա լինի… բա ինչի՞ ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի…

----------


## Արամ

> վախ ա… էս կյանքը երջանիկ ապրելու համար մոտիվացիան էս կյանքում պետք ա լինի… բա ինչի՞ ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի…


Որովհետև ոչ մեկ վստահ չի, որ մեռնելուց հետո «կայֆավատ» ա լինելու: Էն վստահներն էլ արդեն չեն ապրում:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որովհետև ոչ մեկ վստահ չի, որ մեռնելուց հետո «կայֆավատ» ա լինելու: Էն վստահներն էլ արդեն չեն ապրում:


Մարդու մեջ կենդանական բնազդով նստած ա ինքնապահպանման ձգտումը… մենք բիոլոգիապես գիտենք որ մահից հետո ոչինչ չկա, բայց բանականությամբ փորձում ենք դա հաղթահարել… գիտակցությունը նաև չափվում ա մահի հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքով, մահի ընկալմամբ…

----------


## Enna Adoly

էս թեմայում էլի եմ գրառում արել, բայց հիմա մի քիչ գրեմ...
Այն ինչին մենք տվել ենք մահ անվանումը . դրա տակ հասկանում ենք <<ոչինչ>>: Դրա իմաստային սահմաններից դուրս  արդեն մեր երևակայությունն է:
Բնության մեջ ամենաշատը ողբում են մարդու մահը. իրականում ամեն վայրկյան 7 մլրդից հարյուր անգամ շատ մահեր են լինում ու ծնունդներ: Օրինակ մի փաթիլի <<մահից>> հետո մեկ այլ՝ւրիշ արտաքինով, փաթիլի <<ծնունդն է>> : Կամ թե մի եղանակից մյուս եղանակը դա մի մահ ու միաժամանակ մի ծնունդ է/չեմ կարծում ինչ-որ մեկւ դրա համար ողբում է/: Ամեն ինչ մի օր  համարվում է մեռած, այսինքն ոչինչ: ՄԵռնում է ոչ այն իմաստով ինչով սահմանված է հասկանալ մեռնել բառի տակ: Մարդու մահը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում փաթիլի կամ եղանակի մահից, մարդն էլ որպես բնության տարր, ենթարկվում է այդ կանոններին: Ամեն մահ, դա մի ծնունդ է և հակառակ:  Իմա՞ստ ունի ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ կամ տարածություններ փնտրել մահվան տակ: Դրա փոխարեն կարելի է սեփական մահվանը փորձել  գեղեցիկ ճանափարհներով հասնել,   այլ  կերպ ասած գեղեցիկ ապրել  հարաբերականորեն ոչ մեռած լինելը: Գուցե հետոյի համար կապ ունի՞ քո հիմիկվա ինչպիսին ապրելը կամ չունի, դա կարևոր չէ: 
Ասենք մեռնելու մեջ էլ հետաքրքրություն կա ու հենց հետաքրքրությունը նրանում է, որ դու չգիտես ինչ վիճակի մեջ կլինես, կամ որտեղ կլինես: Այսինքն նույնիսկ դրա մասին մտածելուց կարելի է հասկանալ ոչ թե չոր վերջ, այլ ինչ-որ բանի սկիզբ:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս թեմայում էլի եմ գրառում արել, բայց հիմա մի քիչ գրեմ...
> Այն ինչին մենք տվել ենք մահ անվանումը . դրա տակ հասկանում ենք <<ոչինչ>>: Դրա իմաստային սահմաններից դուրս  արդեն մեր երևակայությունն է:
> Բնության մեջ ամենաշատը ողբում են մարդու մահը. իրականում ամեն վայրկյան 7 մլրդից հարյուր անգամ շատ մահեր են լինում ու ծնունդներ: Օրինակ մի փաթիլի <<մահից>> հետո մեկ այլ՝ւրիշ արտաքինով, փաթիլի <<ծնունդն է>> : Կամ թե մի եղանակից մյուս եղանակը դա մի մահ ու միաժամանակ մի ծնունդ է/չեմ կարծում ինչ-որ մեկւ դրա համար ողբում է/: Ամեն ինչ մի օր  համարվում է մեռած, այսինքն ոչինչ: ՄԵռնում է ոչ այն իմաստով ինչով սահմանված է հասկանալ մեռնել բառի տակ: Մարդու մահը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում փաթիլի կամ եղանակի մահից, մարդն էլ որպես բնության տարր, ենթարկվում է այդ կանոններին: Ամեն մահ, դա մի ծնունդ է և հակառակ:  Իմա՞ստ ունի ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ կամ տարածություններ փնտրել մահվան տակ: Դրա փոխարեն կարելի է սեփական մահվանը փորձել  գեղեցիկ ճանափարհներով հասնել,   այլ  կերպ ասած գեղեցիկ ապրել  հարաբերականորեն ոչ մեռած լինելը: Գուցե հետոյի համար կապ ունի՞ քո հիմիկվա ինչպիսին ապրելը կամ չունի, դա կարևոր չէ: 
> Ասենք մեռնելու մեջ էլ հետաքրքրություն կա ու հենց հետաքրքրությունը նրանում է, որ դու չգիտես ինչ վիճակի մեջ կլինես, կամ որտեղ կլինես: Այսինքն նույնիսկ դրա մասին մտածելուց կարելի է հասկանալ ոչ թե չոր վերջ, այլ ինչ-որ բանի սկիզբ:


մարդու դեպքում՝ կենդանական աշխարհի դեպքում կիրառելի չի…

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկեցի, որ չեմ կարող պատասխանել ու ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ առաջիկա 50-60 տարիներին չէմ էլ կարողանա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մարդու դեպքում՝ կենդանական աշխարհի դեպքում կիրառելի չի…


Ի՞նչ գիտես, Մեֆ։ Գոնե ասա՝ ինձ թվում ա, կամ՝ իմ կարծիքով տենց ա։ Նենց ես ասում, կարծես էդ փաստ ա։ Տրամաբանորեն ոնց որ թե լավ էլ կիրառելի ա։ Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի հենց մարդու դեպքում չգործի էդ սկզբունքը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ գիտես, Մեֆ։ Գոնե ասա՝ ինձ թվում ա, կամ՝ իմ կարծիքով տենց ա։ Նենց ես ասում, կարծես էդ փաստ ա։ Տրամաբանորեն ոնց որ թե լավ էլ կիրառելի ա։ Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի հենց մարդու դեպքում չգործի էդ սկզբունքը։


հաստատ գիտեմ… հարցը ստեղ տրամաբանությունը չի… փաթիլի սկիզբն ու վերջը մարդու մահվան հետ համեմատելը կիրառելի չի, կարա մի հատ անձ կիրառի իր դեպքում, բայց դա քո անձնական ընկալումն ա… դու կարաս տենց մտածես որտև դա քեզ հարմար ա, բայց հնարավոր ճի կիրառել համատարած…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> հաստատ գիտեմ… հարցը ստեղ տրամաբանությունը չի… փաթիլի սկիզբն ու վերջը մարդու մահվան հետ համեմատելը կիրառելի չի, կարա մի հատ անձ կիրառի իր դեպքում, բայց դա քո անձնական ընկալումն ա… դու կարաս տենց մտածես որտև դա քեզ հարմար ա, բայց հնարավոր ճի կիրառել համատարած…


Ամբողջ սկզբունքն էն ա, որ մահ կոչվածը մի վիճակից մյուսի անցումն ա։ Եթե մեզ հայտնի ա, որ բնության մեջ ոչ մի բան անհետ չի կորում, այլ ուղղակի մի վիճակից անցնում ա մեկ այլ վիճակի, իսկ մարդու դեպքում թեև փաստացի չգիտենք (պայմանականորեն տենց համարենք, էլի), բայց բնության մեջ գործող ընդհանուր սկզբունքը հիմք ա տալիս գոնե ենթադրելու, որ գուցե մարդու դեպքում էլ ա տենց, ուղղակի քանի որ էդ մյուս վիճակը կյանքի առնվազն մեզ հայտնի չափողականության մեջ տեսանելի չի, ընդունված ա համարել, որ մահից հետո ոչինչ ա։

----------


## Արամ

> Ամբողջ սկզբունքն էն ա, որ մահ կոչվածը մի վիճակից մյուսի անցումն ա։


Ի՞նչ գիտես, Ան։ Գոնե ասա՝ ինձ թվում ա, կամ՝ իմ կարծիքով տենց ա։ Նենց ես ասում, կարծես էդ փաստ ա։



> ընդունված ա համարել, որ մահից հետո ոչինչ ա



Ան լրիվ հակառակ կողմից ես գալիս է: Արի ուրիշ կողմից նայենք: Ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ, երևույթ կամ ինչ որ հիմք չկա, որ մենք մտածենք, որ մահից հետո ինչ որ բան գոյություն ունի, դրա համար էլ մտածում ենք, որ մահից հետո ոչ մի բան չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամբողջ սկզբունքն էն ա, որ մահ կոչվածը մի վիճակից մյուսի անցումն ա։ Եթե մեզ հայտնի ա, որ բնության մեջ ոչ մի բան անհետ չի կորում, այլ ուղղակի մի վիճակից անցնում ա մեկ այլ վիճակի, իսկ մարդու դեպքում թեև փաստացի չգիտենք (պայմանականորեն տենց համարենք, էլի), բայց բնության մեջ գործող ընդհանուր սկզբունքը հիմք ա տալիս գոնե ենթադրելու, որ գուցե մարդու դեպքում էլ ա տենց, ուղղակի քանի որ էդ մյուս վիճակը կյանքի առնվազն մեզ հայտնի չափողականության մեջ տեսանելի չի, ընդունված ա համարել, որ մահից հետո ոչինչ ա։


ես հասկանում եմ դու ինչ ես ասում ու տրամաբանական ա, բայց կիրառելի չի, այսինքն եթե դու նյութն ընդունում ես առաջնային, ապա քո ասածը ճիշտ ա, մարդը որպես նյութ քայքայվում ա ու նրա օրգանական նյութի մի մասը դառնում ա կեր մի մասն էլ քայքայվում ա այլ ոչ օրգանական մասերի… այսինքն ոչ թե դու ես մի տեսակից փոխվում մի այլ տեսակի, այլ նյութն ա մի տեսակից վերածվում մի այլ տեսակի ու մենք որպես այսպիսին ուղղակի նյութի մի վիճակ ենք, որի կրկնության հավանականությունը անվերջ փոքր ա…

հիմա սա մահվանից հետո կյանք ա՞… իմ կարծիքով ինքնախաբեություն ա դա մահից հետո կյանք ասելը քանի որ մեզ համար կյանքը էս ֆորման ունի ու էս ֆորման էլ երբեք չի լինի… էս վայրկյանը հիմա ա, ու վերջ… կյանքը խննդի ու մահվան միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածն ա մեր համար…

----------

Chuk (17.12.2013), VisTolog (18.12.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> էլ չեն հասկանում որ երբ ասում են կյանք արդեն մահն էլ հետն են ասում… գումարած ծնունդը… սկիզբ ու վերջ…


Այնուամենայնիվ, քեզանից լավ ոչ ոք չի կարողանում ամփոփիչ միտք արտահայտել, Մեֆ ջան: Երկու բառով ասացիր այն, ինչ ես երկու օր է, չեմ կարողանում ասել. իհարկե, կյանքի գոյությունն անհնար է առանց մահվան: Անպայման միասին են սրանք. սկիզբ ու վերջ, սկիզբ ու վերջ, սկիզբ ու վերջ... և այդպես՝ անվերջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հլա սպասի, փաստ չի՞, որ եթե մարդը մահանում է ուրեմն ինքը չկա էլ աշխարհում, իրան մենք չենք տեսնում ու չենք կարողանում հետը խոսել, դա փաստ չի՞:


*I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength. I stand and watch her until at lenght she hangs like a sreck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other.

Then someone at my side says: "There, she is gone!"

"Gone where?"

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as she was when she left my side and she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port.

Her diminished size is in me, not her. And just at the moment when someone at my side says: "There, she is gone!" there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices ready to take up the glad shout: "Here she comes!"

And that is dying.**
Հենրի Վան Դեյք*

Հ.Գ. Կներես, ուշ եմ պատասխանում, Արամ ջան՝ հեչ ժամանակ չկա... Եվ ժամանակի սուղությունն է պատճառը, որ չթարգմանեցի Վան Դեյքի այս սքանչելի տողերը: Հետո, ճիշտն ասած, հիմա ինչ էլ ասեմ, կրկնվելու եմ երևի, ու նաև ասացի արդեն, որ իմ նպատակը ոչ թե ինչ-որ բան պնդել կամ ապացուցելն է: Եթե ինքդ արդեն իսկ երջանիկ ես քո կյանքով՝ ես երջանիկ եմ, որ դու արդեն իսկ երջանիկ ես: Բացարձակ ազնվորեն: Ըստ իմ համոզմունքի, բոլոր ճանապարհներն էլ դեպի երջանկություն են տանում, և մեր կյանքի ճանապարհին՝ Մեծ Կյանքի, բաղկացած անհամար ծնունդ ու մահերից, - մի որևէ պահի մենք բոլորս անխտիր հասկանում ենք դա, և միակ բառը, որ կարող ենք ասել ինքներս մեզ մեր այդ երջանիկ կյանքի համար, սա է. շնոր-հա-կա-լու-թյուն: Եվ հոյակապ է, որ դու արդեն հնարավորություն ունես ասել քեզ այդ խոսքը: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, իմ միակ ցանկությունն է. ասել, որ  բացի ցանկացած կարծիքի, գոյություն ունեն բազում այլ կարծիքներ էլ, որոնք, ըստ իս, շատ կարևոր են մեր իրական կյանքն ըմբռնելու համար: Կոնկրետ ես մեծ օգուտ քաղեցի դրանից: Այնքան, որ ուղղակի հնարավոր չեմ համարում լռել ու թաքցնել այդ ամենն իմ մոտիկներից՝ իսկ ինձ մոտիկ են բոլորը: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, ոչ մի ցանկություն ու շահ չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ինչ-որ մեկի վրա բեռնելու, և այդ պատճառով ուղղակի տեղեկացնում եմ (օրինակ, հիշատակելով գրքերը), իսկ թե ով ինչ կորոշի՝ արդեն անյձնական որոշում է: 

Եվ այդ պատճառով,  թույլ տուր հիշեցնել ասածս. մի´ սահմանափակվիր նրանով, ինչ առկա է, - դրանով շատ բանի չես հասնի: Այդպես դու հեռու չես գնա: 
Կրոն... գիտություն... հավատ... աթեիզմ... փաստեր... արգումենտներ... գիտելիքներ... - ինչպե՞ս եք դուք ասում այսօր՝ փաթթի՞ր: *Փաթթի´ր*:

Միակ բառը, որ կարելի է շեշտել որպես վաղվա կյանքի անցաթուղթ. Արթնացիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

"Իրականությունը… ոչ թե այն է, ինչ տեղի է ունենում, այլ այն, ինչ մենք _մտածում ենք_ տեղի ունեցածի մասին: Եվ մեր փորձը ձևավորվում է ոչ թե նրանով, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեզանից դուրս, այլ նրանով, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեր _ներսում_, կապված այն բանի հետ, ինչ տեղի է ունենում դրսում":

Ու ես մտածեցի հանկարծ.
Ի՞նչ է մարդ ամենաշատը թաղում հողի մեջ…
Ճիշտ է, այն, ինչ, թաղվելով հողի մեջ, սկսում է իր նոր կյանքը և, ծլարձակելով, հասունանալով, լույս աշխարհ է վերադառնում բազմաթիվ անգամներ բազմապատկված, ավելի առողջ և պիտանի: Այո, սերմն է դա:

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե մի սերմ էլ մենք ենք…

Ու տեսեք, թե ինչ է ասում այդ մասին Օմար Խայամը /կներեք, հայերենը չգտա/.

О выслушай кроткое слово мое:
Ты - луч, наполняющий светом жилье.
С любовью к тебе я уйду в эту землю.
С любовью к тебе проросту из нее.

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> "Իրականությունը… ոչ թե այն է, ինչ տեղի է ունենում, այլ այն, ինչ մենք _մտածում ենք_ տեղի ունեցածի մասին: Եվ մեր փորձը ձևավորվում է ոչ թե նրանով, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեզանից դուրս, այլ նրանով, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեր _ներսում_, կապված այն բանի հետ, ինչ տեղի է ունենում դրսում":


Վերոնշյալից  կատարելով նույնիսկ ամենաընդհանրական հետևությունները անխուսափելիորեն կստանանք  հետևյալ պատկերը… 

*Որպես հիմք* 
 Իրաակնությունն  առանց իրականի  ոչինչ է : Դա  անսահման իրականի ամբողջությունն է, այլ ոչ միայն այն, ինչ մենք մտածում ենք տեղի ունեցածի մասին:

*Հարց* 
Մի՞ թե մեզնից դուրս իրականություն չկա:

*Պատասխան*
Ցավում եմ ,բայց դա ուղղակիորեն կենթադրի հետևյալը.
 Մեզնից դուրս ոչինչ չկա:
 Չկան առարկաները , չկան կենդանիները ու  չկան նույնիսկ մարդիկ:
Իսկ եթե չկան մարդիկ, ապա չկանք նաև մենք՝ մեր  մտքերով և մտածողությամբ:
Ասպիսով Չկա ոչինչ , նույնիսկ իրականությունը:

*Մահ..  իսկ հետո՞* 
Նույնիսկ մահը  չկա, ինչ մնաց հետո որևէ բան լինի  :Smile:  

Նման եզրակացությունների չհանգելու համար, ըստ ինձ, ամենավերևում խոսքը պետք է գնար ոչ թե Իրականության այլ գոնե Սուբեկտիվ Իրականության մասին…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մահ, իսկ հետո ջանսաղություն…

----------

VisTolog (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Մարդ տեսակը բնության շեղում է, և շտապ հարկավոր է այն վերացնել;

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վերոնշյալից  կատարելով նույնիսկ ամենաընդհանրական հետևությունները անխուսափելիորեն կստանանք  հետևյալ պատկերը… 
> 
> *Որպես հիմք* 
>  Իրաակնությունն  առանց իրականի  ոչինչ է : Դա  անսահման իրականի ամբողջությունն է, այլ ոչ միայն այն, ինչ մենք մտածում ենք տեղի ունեցածի մասին:
> 
> *Հարց* 
> Մի՞ թե մեզնից դուրս իրականություն չկա:
> 
> *Պատասխան*
> ...


Շատ լավ դատողություն է և կարելի է համարյա ամբողջովին ընդունել, ինչու՞ ոչ: Եվ հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ հենց ինքդ էլ ցանկանում ես չհանգել դրանց... Ինչու՞: Միգուցէ դատողություններիդ մեջ ոչ մի սխալ բան էլ չկա՞:

Իսկ վերևում խոսքը հենց սուբյեկտիվ իրականության մասին էլ գնում է: Եթե կուզես, կարելի է ավելի պարզաբանել այն, մոտավորապես.
"Իրականություն չկա: Գոյություն ունի միայն սուբյեկտիվ իրականություն": :Wink:

----------

ԳագոՋան (23.02.2014)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

*Շնորհակալություն* :Smile: 

Հարգելի Sambitbaba, նախ գոյություն ունի ահռելի բովանդակային տարբերություն հասկացողություններ ՝ *Իրականություն* և *Սուբեկտիվ իրականության* միջև  _////Սուբեկտիվ իրականությունը,   իրականության մի ձև է ընդամենը///_ : 
Այդպիսով, փոխարինելով Իրականությունը Սուբեկտիվ իրականությամբ , իմ նախկին դատողությունները /_եզրակացությունները_/ արդեն չեն կարող  համապատասխանել մտքիդ ընդհանուր  բովանդակությանը:
Ուրեմն,  այդտեղից արդեն չի կարող հետևել  այն  որ * իրականություն գոյութոյւն չունի*: 

*Այսպիսով* 
Եթե խոսքը արդեն  Սուբեկտիվ իրականության մասին է, ապա   Իրականության գոյությունը *միանշանակ է*:
Եվ իհարկե,  Սուբեկտիվ իրականության գոյությունը *ապացուցում է* նաև /օբեկտիվ/ Իրականության   գոյությունը:


*ՈՒրեմն* 
 Ընդունելով Սուբեկտիվ իրականության գոյությունը, չես կարող միաժամանակ հերքել իրականության գոյությունը: Սա արդեն  *Անհնար է* , այդպես նույնիսկ լեզվախաղով կամ Սոփեստությամբ չի լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարգելի Sambitbaba, նախ գոյություն ունի ահռելի բովանդակային տարբերություն հասկացողություններ ՝ *Իրականություն* և *Սուբեկտիվ իրականության* միջև


Ու նորից չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ, Գագ ջան, քանզի ես էլ քիչ թեմ շատ ծանոթ եմ փիլիսոփայությանը: Բայց ես բերեցի այստեղ այդ ցիտատը (չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն որտեղից), որովհետև այն ինչ-որ միտք բերեց ու ես որոշեցի գրառել այն: Ու ստիպեցի ինձ համաձայնվել քո ասածի հետ էլ (հիշու՞մ ես, ասացի կարելի է *համարյա ամբողջովին* ընդունել), նույնպես այդ մտքի սահմաններում: :Smile: 




> _Սուբեկտիվ իրականությունը,   իրականության մի ձև է ընդամենը_ : 
> Այդպիսով, փոխարինելով Իրականությունը Սուբեկտիվ իրականությամբ , իմ նախկին դատողությունները /_եզրակացությունները_/ արդեն չեն կարող  համապատասխանել մտքիդ ընդհանուր  բովանդակությանը:
> Ուրեմն,  այդտեղից արդեն չի կարող հետևել  այն  որ * իրականություն գոյութոյւն չունի*:


Օքեյ, կարելի է խոսել նաև օբեկտիվ, հասարակական, անհատական, սոցիալական, քաղաքական, հոգևոր, ֆիզիկական, ներքին, արտաքին, վիրտուալ իրականությունների մասին էլ, դրանց ձևերի ու ենթաձևերի մասին էլ, բայց դրա համար ավելի լավ է գնալ համապատասխան թեմա, ու ցավում եմ, բայց ես չեմ կարող քեզ ուղեկցել այնտեղ` տվյալ պահին ոչ ժամանակ կա, ոչ հավես, - կներես:




> *Այսպիսով* 
> Եթե խոսքը արդեն  Սուբեկտիվ իրականության մասին է, ապա   Իրականության գոյությունը *միանշանակ է*:
> Եվ իհարկե,  Սուբեկտիվ իրականության գոյությունը *ապացուցում է* նաև /օբեկտիվ/ Իրականության   գոյությունը:


Ես և դու ունենք մարդա հազար եվրո:
Իմ սուբեկտիվ իրականության մեջ ես ինձ հարուստ մարդ եմ համարում, քանի որ այդ փողով լիքը իմ անհաժեշտ կարիքներ կբավարարեմ:
Իսկ դու թքած ունես իմ սուբեկտիվ իրականության վրա և քո սուբեկտիվ իրականության մեջ դու աղքատ մարդ ես, քանզի այդ հազար եվրոն քո կարիքների մի փոքրիկ մասն է բավարարում:

Ես, դու և Վասյան նստած ենք նստարանին ու խոսում ենք մեր առջև անցուդարձ անող մարդկանցից:
Ես դալտոնիկ եմ ու ասում եմ. էս ինչ գեղեցիկ սև ու սպիտակ են էս մարդիկ...
Դու ասում ես. չէ, բրատ, նրանք սևուսպիտակ չեն, տես, էն մեկի մազերը շեկ են, էն մյուսի աչքերը կապույտ են, էն աղջիկն ինչ սիրուն կարմիր յուբկա է հագել... Ես մտածում եմ. էս Գագոջանը ցնորվել է, ինչ դուռակ բաներ է ասում...
Իսկ Վասյան հաստատում է ասածդ ու շարունակում. հա-հա... ու հլա տես, էն ձաձան ծիրանագույն աուրա ունի, իսկ էն տոտան` սիրուն կանաչագույն... Ու դու մտածում ես. ախ, էս Վասյան լրիվ ձեռքից գնաց, ափսոս, լավ տղա էր...  




> *ՈՒրեմն* 
>  Ընդունելով Սուբեկտիվ իրականության գոյությունը, չես կարող միաժամանակ հերքել իրականության գոյությունը: Սա արդեն  *Անհնար է* , այդպես նույնիսկ լեզվախաղով կամ Սոփեստությամբ չի լինում


Մեր գալակտիկայում 400.000.000 արև կա` իր մոլորակներով հանդերձ: Մեր Տիեզերքում`400.000.000 գալակտիկաներ կան իրենց արևներով ու մոլորակներով հանդերձ: Այսօր արդեն ասում են, որ տիեզերքներն էլ` շատ են, - միգուցէ և՞ս 400.000.000... Ունիվերսումի այս անսահմանափակ *իրականության* մեջ մեր միակը լինելու հավանականությունը հավասար է զրոյի: Բայց մենք հերքում ենք այդ *Իրականությունը*: Մեզ համար գոյություն ունի միայն մեր *սուբեկտիվ իրականությունը*, որ մենք միակն ենք:
Իսկ դու` լեզվախաղ... սոփեստություն... :Sad:

----------

ԳագոՋան (25.02.2014)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

*Փիլիսոփայությունը գիտություն է* , որը ենթադրում  է մտքի հստակություն ,կոնկրետություն  և իհարկե անհակասականություն: Այլապես  ինքդ էլ չես հասկանա այն ինչ ասում ես:
*Օրինակներդ* հետքրքիր են իսկ Վասյան այլմոլորակային   :Smile:  Ուղղակի բանն այն է, որ չէին  առնչվում իմ մտքերին, թեև դրանք ընդգծել ես:

Ցանկացցած թվային հաշվարկ կապված տիեզերքի  չափսերի, առավել ևս նրանում մոլորակների, աստղերի կամ գալակտիկաների քանակի հետ չի կարող ճշմարիտ կամ իրական լինել:Դա պարզապես դուրս է առողջ դատողությունից: Պետք չէ խաբվել    խուճուճ տերմիններով:  :Smile: 
Երբևէ ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել ավելորդ երկար բարակ գրելու, ու նամանավանդ  կրկնելու այն  ինչ արդեն ասել եմ: Մի մտածիր: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փիլիսոփայությունը գիտություն է, որը ենթադրում  է մտքի հստակություն ,կոնկրետություն  և իհարկե անհակասականություն: Այլապես  ինքդ էլ չես հասկանա այն ինչ ասում ես:
> Օրինակներդ հետքրքիր են իսկ Վասյան այլմոլորակային   Ուղղակի բանն այն է, որ չէին  առնչվում իմ մտքերին, թեև դրանք ընդգծել ես:
> 
> Ցանկացցած թվային հաշվարկ կապված տիեզերքի  չափսերի, առավել ևս նրանում մոլորակների, աստղերի կամ գալակտիկաների քանակի հետ չի կարող ճշմարիտ կամ իրական լինել:*Դա պարզապես դուրս է առողջ դատողությունից*: Պետք չէ խաբվել    խուճուճ տերմիններով: 
> Երբևէ ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել ավելորդ երկար բարակ գրելու, ու նամանավանդ  կրկնելու այն  ինչ արդեն ասել եմ: Մի մտածիր:


Ուղղակի թարմ է հիշողությանս մեջ, մի քանի ժամ առաջ եմ թարգմանել: Օշոյի խոսքերն են.

"...մեր աշխարհում արդեն ոչ ոք չգիտի հանձնվել առանց պայքարի: Այդպես է ստացվել. *երեք-չորս հարյուրամյակ մարդկանց սովորեցրել են պահպանել իրենց անհատականությունն ու էգոիստ լինել*: Մարդկանց սովորեցրել են չհանձնվել, այլ կռվել մինչև վերջ, չհպատակվել, այլ ապստամբել, չվստահել, այլ կասկածել: Դրա համար պատճառներ կային, չէ՞ որ գիտությունն առաջ է ընթանում կասկածների շնորհիվ: *Գիտությունը` խորին կասկածանք է: Նրա մեջ ոչինչ որպես հավատ չեն ընդունում, գլխավորն այնտեղ` տրամաբանությունն է, ապացույցները, կասկածները: Որքան ավելի շատ ես կասկածում, այնքան ավելի գիտական է մոտեցումդ*: Բայց գիտությունը և հոգևորը բացարձակ տարբեր կողմեր են տանում:

Հոգևորը հիմնվում է վստահության վրա. որքան ավելի շատ ես վստահում, այնքան ավելի հոգևոր ես: Գիտությունը հրաշքներ է գործում` լիովին շոշափելի հրաշքներ: Հոգևորն ավելի շատ հրաշքներ է գործել, բայց նրանք համարյա բոլորն անտեսանելի են: Նայելով բուդդային, ի՞նչ կտեսնես: Ի՞նչ կարելի է տեսնել սովորական աչքերով: Բուդդան անտեսանելի է, տեսանելի է միայն նրա մարմինը, և կողքից նա նույն տեսքն ունի, ինչպես բոլորը, սովորական մահկանացու: Մի օր նա կծերանա ու կմեռնի, բայց դա արտաքին խաբուսիկություն է, քանզի անտեսանելիորեն նա անմահ է: Բայց մենք չգիտենք տեսնել անտեսանելին և զգալ գաղտնին, անճանաչելին: Միայն վստահության աչքերն են ընդունակ աստիճանաբար, քայլ առ քայլ, ավելի ու ավելի սրվել ու տարբերել գլխավորը:"

Գագ ջան, քարոզի միտում ես էլ չունեմ: Ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ մենք երկու տարբեր հարթակների վրայից ենք խոսում: Քո հարթակը` մտավոր-գիտականն է, իմը` մտավոր-հոգևորը (բայց ոչ կրոնականը, ինչպես սովորաբար ընդունված է հասկանալ "հոգևոր" բառի տակ): Իմ հարթակից ես վստահում եմ թե հոգևորին և թե գիտականին, իսկ քո հարթակից դու կասկածի ես առնում թե հոգևորը և թե գիտականը: Եվ դա երևի լրիվ օրինաչափ է:

Պարտադիր չի, որ չմտածես... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

հիմա ի՞նչ, Սամ, ԳագոՋան… որոշեցի՞ք՝ իմացա՞ք մահից հետո ինչ ա…

----------

VisTolog (04.03.2014)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

*Շնորհակալություն գեղարվեստական ու հոգեբանափիլիսոփայական մեջբերման համար:* 

Ինչ ինկատի ունես Մտավոր-հոգևոր կամ մտավոր-գիտական  հարթակ ասելով : Կամ ավելի կոնկրետ, ինչ ինկատի ունես հարթակ ասելով? 

Այստեղ մտավոր-գիտականի և մտավոր–հոգևորի մեջ *մտավոր* բառը լրիվ անտեղի է,այն կրկնաբանության է բերում, ըստ այդմ  էլ դառնալով անիմաստ:

*Ըստ ինձ* , այստեղ խոսքը կարող է գնալ միմիայն աշխարհայացքների մասին, այսպես. 
*Հոգևոր աշխարհայացք և գիտական աշխարհայացք:*

Իսկ այս դեպքում արդեն , հոգևոր աշխարհայացքի տակ ,եթե ոչ հոգևորականի , ապա արվեստագետի աշխարհայացք պետք է հասկանալ:
Ու թեև, որպես աշխարհայացքներ տարբեր են,սակայն ուղղված լինելով իրականությանը, միմիանց չեն հակասում:

Քանի գնում մտքերդ ընդհանրացնում ես, ավելի ու ավելի լայնացնում քննարկվող հարցերը: 
Թեմայից էլ չշեղվելու համար ավարտում եմ մտքերիդ վերլուծությունները:  :Smile: 

_Իսկ եթե առանց չոր ու ցամաք  վերլուծությունների և ուղղակի սովորական  զրույցի տարբերակով ասեմ ,  ուրեմն ապրես շատ,   միշտ այ տենց Իդիալիստական ոգով ,աչքդ հեռուն ,միտքդ խորը_

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Եթե մահը կա  , դա էլ կարևոր չի Mephistopheles ջան :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> հիմա ի՞նչ, Սամ, ԳագոՋան… որոշեցի՞ք՝ իմացա՞ք մահից հետո ինչ ա…


Ո՞նց թե մահից հետո բան չկա։ Կարող ա՞ գիտեք իզուր եմ կախվել  :Nono:   :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ Մեֆ եղբայր, ապա մահից հետո լիքը բան կա։ Տենց վստահ մի էղի, որ բան չկա  :Wink: 
Օրինակ կոնկրետ իմ ու քո մահից հետո լիքը բան ա լինելու։ Մարդիկ շարունակելու են ապրել, կայիֆավատ լինել, սեքսով զբաղվել, երեխաներ ունենալ, խելոք-խելոք բանավիճել, խմել, ծխել, կարդալ, զուգարան գնալ, լացել, անեկդոտներ պատմել, մեկ-մեկ քեզ ու ինձ հիշել ու տենց լիքը բաներ։
Կարող ա Ակումբում էլ մեր էլեկտրոնային հուշատախտակը դրվի, ի՞նչ գիտես։ «Էստեղ վախտին ակտիվ գրառումներ էր անում.....» գրությամբ..... 

Իսկ մի հարյուր տարի հետո, երբ հիմա էս խոսքերս էս պահին կարդացողներից արդեն սաղ մեզ միացած կլինեն, էլի լիքը բաներ են լինելու՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր, ավելի ուրախ, ավելի մատչելի։ Հըլը տիեզերքի նվաճում կա, այլ մոլորակների վրա կյանք հաստատելու փորձեր և այլն։

Նենց, որ քթներդ բարձր, սաղ լավ ա

----------

Freeman (26.02.2014), Lílium (26.02.2014), Skeptic (26.02.2014), Նարե91 (27.02.2014), Վոլտերա (26.02.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Մարդիկ շատ շատ շաաաաաաաատ են վախենում: Լուրջ: Ասենք չեն ուզում պատկերացնեն "Ո՞նց, երբ որ մեռնեմ վե՞րջ, անհետանալու՞ եմ": Դրա համար էլ հորինում են իրենց համար նախորդ կյանք, ապագա կյանք, դրախտ, դժողք, եսիմ ինչեր.....
Կոնկրետ ես կարծում եմ, որ մեռնելուց հետո ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ ընկնելու: Իզուր չի էդ երևույթի անունը "մեռնել":

----------

Jarre (27.02.2014), Skeptic (26.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> _Իսկ եթե առանց չոր ու ցամաք  վերլուծությունների և ուղղակի սովորական  զրույցի տարբերակով ասեմ ,  ուրեմն ապրես շատ,   միշտ այ տենց Իդիալիստական ոգով ,աչքդ հեռուն ,միտքդ խորը_


Երևի թե ամենաճիշտը "սովորական զրույցի տարբերակի" վրա կանգ առնելն է, Գագ ջան, որովհետև իմ "ոչ-գիտական" մտքերին "գիտական" վերլուծություն տալը չեմ կարծում, թե առանձնապես լավ է ստացվում: Մի տեսակ, ոնց որ մարդ քանոն նվագողի մատնոցները հագած փորձի դաշնամուր նվագել... Իրոք որ անիմաստ է ստացվում...

Իսկ բարի խոսքերի համար շնորհակալ եմ... :Smile:

----------

ԳագոՋան (28.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> հիմա ի՞նչ, Սամ, ԳագոՋան… որոշեցի՞ք՝ իմացա՞ք մահից հետո ինչ ա…


Հա, Մեֆ ջան. ջանսաղություն... :Cool:

----------

Jarre (27.02.2014), Lílium (27.02.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Ինչ վերաբերվում է դեժաներին կարծում եմ դա մի զգացողություններ են,որոնք բոլորիս մոտ էլ լինում են ուղղակի կա մարդկանց խումբ որոնք տպավորելով կենտրոնում են տվյալի վրա և սկսում խորհել դրա մասին ու չունենալով որևէ փաստ սկսում են ակամա երևակայել իրենց գիտելիքների շուրջ,իսկ երկրորդ խումբը չկենտրոնանալով նման բաների վրա ակամա մոռացության է մատնում.երկու դեպքն էլ կարծում եմ բնական է:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կյանք մահից հետո հարիցին այսպես կպատասխանեմ.ես ոչ թե հավատում եմ այլ վստահ եմ,որ կա մյուս կյանք դե վստահությունս ծնվել է տիեզերքի կանոներին ծանոթանալուց հետո,տիեզերքում կանոները միլյարդավոր դարերի համար են ավելի կոնկրետ գիտենք,որ այն փոխվելու համար կպահանջի միլիարդավոր դարեր,դե մենք էլ տիեզերական երևույթ լինելով ակամա պիտի ենթարկվենք իր օրենքներին ՄԵԿԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ ՄԻՅՈՒՍԻ ՎԵՐՋՆ Է և ՄԵԿԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ՄՅՈՒՍԻ ՍԿԻԶԲՆ Է:Իսկ երբ ուզում ենք հասկանալ թե ինչ է նշանակում երևույթը մի անգամից բախվում ենք հետևյալ մտքին ԵՐևՈՒՅԹՆ ԷՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՏԱՀԱՅՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է,իսկ սրանից մեկ բան կարող են հասկանալ,որը կարծում եմ պետք է համամարդկային լինի դա այն է,որ տիեզերքում կա Գերիմաստության ներկայություն/հպում/զարդարանք/ներգործություն/գործունեություն:Տիեզերքը մեծ ահավոր մեծ միասնականություն է,սակայն նա միլյարդավոր դարեր լինելով մեկ  միասնականություն երբեք ու երբեք չի կորցնում իր եզակիության հատկանիշն,ճիշտ է նրա եզակիությունն էլ հարաբերական է,բայց չգիտես ինչուն այն երբեք ու երբեք չի կորցնում իր կայունությունը և միշտ այդ հարաբերականը կայուն է պահում:Այս ամենը վկայում է այն մասին,որ կա այլ կյանքեր,սակայն երբեք չի կարող նույնը լինել մերի հետ,/մտածողությամբ/արտաքինով:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.05.2014)

----------

